#ubuntu-se 2011-03-21
<Philip5> vet inte men de ska väl konkurrera med intel atom så de är väl som de typ
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänkte du skulle få se lite coola screenshots av vad jag pysslat med ikväll och de senaste dagarna :)
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> visa
<Philip5> går igenom lite screens bara
 * maxjezy gäspar
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> maxjezy: redo? ;)
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/3rwqj70q/snapshot2.jpg
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/thuxsj1j/snapshot4.jpg
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/rq6ht83l/snapshot5.jpg
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/6nrzvvo7/snapshot7.jpg
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/veudns14/snapshot9.jpg
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/9tp7qygm/snapshot13.jpg
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/fvetjpf2/snapshot14.jpg
<Philip5> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/l0f0fw2l/snapshot15.jpg
<Philip5> förstår att du tycker det är lika läckert och coolt som jag ;)
<Philip5> kan säga att jag vann den match och är de röda britterna
<coobra> Philip5: windowslir?
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> coobra: ja fast i wine så wine blir rätt bra det med
<maxjezy> här hade man värsta förväntningarna på en fet scen  i blender eller nått
<coobra> Philip5: vad för spel
<Philip5> wine funkar klockrent med company of heroes
<maxjezy> som du modellerat och renderat
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo men det är ju realtidsrendering ;)
<Philip5> kul att wine tar sig så bra att man kan köra rätt mycket av directX-effekter och sånt utan det blir fult
 * realubot spänner sin biceps för Philip5.
<Philip5> sedan så är det ett strategispel i realtid så man ger order åt gubbarna och enheterna i spelet och alltså inte något FPS
<Philip5> realubot: biceps? du menar de där små pianosträngarna?
<Philip5> nä nu är det slut för idag
<Philip5> ciao boys
<OrangeCat> Ööööööööööööö...
<OrangeCat> Bajs.
<OrangeCat> Korv.
<OrangeCat> Hehehehehehe.
<haffe> Morgon.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> Morrn!
<Barre> morrn amelia
<Barre> och kanalen oxå
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> God måndag tom
<Barre> är faktiskt lite förvånad över att jag fick igång både icinga och cacti igår, och det fungerar även idag.
<Barre> ibland är det bra att ha lite tur
<lilleman> finns det ngn "PING" i linux?
<lilleman> gärna i X
<cptblood> ping som i partimage is not ghost?
<cptblood> eller apple-ping? :p
<lilleman> cptblood:  va?
<lilleman> cptblood: jag vill pinga en server
<cptblood> aha hehe
<cptblood> skriv inte med versaler :p
<lilleman> sry
<cptblood> ja, kommandot "ping" finns ju annars
<lilleman> cptblood:  är det samma kommandon i linux som i win?
<Barre> nej, det är samma kommado i windows som i linux
<Barre> ;P
 * virtuald gissar att ping kommer från berkeley sockets från början
<virtuald> kan inte rhythmbox hålla ordning på ljudböcker? vad heter den som ersätter rhythmbox i nyare ubuntu?
<BeelzebubSE> den var inte ersatt i 10.10 iaf..
<yeager> banshee
<amelia> dumdidum
<amelia> måndagsångest... har så mycket att göra så jag inte vet var jag ska börja...
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Möte 23/3 kl 20:30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<virtuald> tack
<virtuald> förresten kanske någon har tips på något annat program för att organisera ljudböcker
<t^> hur övertalar man tysken bäst? :)
<virtuald> med löften om bättre tider för det för det tyska folket?
<kodein> schnell, bitte!
<kodein> varför framhärdar barcelonsk konferens i att skicka spam-call for papers till mig, egentligen?
<kodein> det är ju helt uppenbart att de skrejpat min mailadress. ska man generera en sån där fejkrapport och skicka in?
<t^> får pröva den då virtuald :)
<virtuald> t^: ska du sälja något eller?
<t^> ne vill köpa en pikka på en tysk auktion men han säljer bara till tyskar säger han :P
<amelia> t^: det är väl inte så konstigt. är massa krångel med import och export av vapen.
<kodein> det är krångel nog att ha vapen byta ägare inrikes.
<amelia> det är väl iofs inte så krångligt.. men man vill ju inte gärna sälja till någon som inte har en chans att få vapenlicens.
<kodein> 1. köparen söker licens på vapnet 2. vänta 2 månader på att polisens vapenavdelning ska fatta beslut 3. om de råkar vara godhjärtade, fortsätt proceduren, annars inte
<t^> amelia tyskarna behöver ju bara lämna in exportansökan
<t^> resten är ju mitt krångel
<t^> man kan ju göra upp innan om betalningen är skedd och licens ej medges får tysken pikka + pengar ?
<t^> men han är envis
<bamsefar> Barre, heman: LSI eller Adaptec, vad tycker ni?
<Barre> bamsefar: för lite erfarenhet för att egentligen ha någon direkt åsikt, och med det sagt så kan jag säga att.... jag personligen har aldrig haft några som helst problem med adaptec och linux aacraid modul, däremot har jag haft problem att installera management delen för adaptec i linux.
<Barre> bamsefar: LSI har jag inte direkt jobbat med.
<bamsefar> Okej
<Coffe> LSI kör jag , å just nu , när en av mina raid försvunnit,. så kan jag inte rekomendera dom. annars så ja
<Coffe> har en xfs partition på en lvm . har kört en umount -l på den, vill köra fsck på den , men den säger den e mountad eller anv. men proc/mount visar inget eller mount.
<Barre> lsof
<Coffe> det eller fuser visar inget
 * realubot si back for more.
<realubot> *is
<kodein> tyvärr, slutsålt.
 * realubot löser aldrig biljett. Han sprarkar in dörren.
<madbear> tjenna realubot hur går det
<realubot> madbear: Tjena. Det går sakta men säkert. Hur går det själv?
<realubot> madbear: Vad använder ni för kurslitteratur i Linux Serveradministration-kursen?
<kodapa> Linux for dummies
<realubot> kodapa: Tss...
<madbear> realubot: jag köpte den inte, det va väl typ flera böcker
<madbear> står att den inte behövs för allt finns på nätet
<realubot> madbear: Ok.
<realubot> madbear: Vad pysslar du med då? Åker du Vasaloppet om och om igen eller pluggar du?
<madbear> haha tard... jag pluggar
<realubot> Aha. Jag söker jobb och läser lite också. :(
<madbear> realubot: vad pluggar durå
<realubot> madbear: Jag läser datakommunikation-kursen.
<realubot> madbear: På distans i Umeå.
<madbear> realubot: bra eller?
<Leo> hej själv läser man serveradministration på distans i umeå :)
<Leo> rekommenderar den
<andol> Leo: vad får ni lära er då?
<Leo> andol: det är en 15hp kurs, så det är rätt så mycket, dns, mail, ftp, apache, scripting, säkerhet, osv
<Leo> praktisk kurs, man får en server där och sätter upp allt samtidigt som man lämnar in redovisningar hur man gjort
<Leo> http://www.moodle.tfe.umu.se/course/view.php?id=575
<Leo> där ser du alla delar som ingår
<realubot> madbear: Tja, kurslitteraturen är helt ok, tycker jag. Det är samma kurslitteratur som används i många andra kurser i datakommunikation. Den är referrenslitteratur i Wikipedia-artikeln om datakommunikation, t.ex.
<realubot> madbear: Du har väl läst kursen?
<madbear> inte i ume
<realubot> Leo: Jag tänkte jag skulle läsa kursen men behöver ju datakommunikation-kursen först.
<realubot> madbear: Aha, ok.
<madbear> Leo: tjenna jag oxå
<realubot> madbear: Jag tycker den är bra men har ju inte jämfört med andra datakommunikations-kurser.
<Leo> realubot, aa okej, jag hade den redan läst datakom på kth
<Leo> madbear, läser du den elr?
<madbear> slackat i serveradmin, blev tvungen att göra klart unix systems programming kursen
<madbear> Leo: japp
<Leo> hur långt har du kommit? :)
<realubot> Leo: Vad läser du annars å?
<realubot> *då?
<realubot> Eller varför läser du sysadmin-kursen?
<madbear> Leo: bara första delen, har gjort klart en annan kurs nu som jag skrev
<madbear> hade tenta i lördags
<Leo> data- och systemvetenskap, har läst ekonomi en del också och itkurser på distans
<Leo> ah okej, det är nu på del 2 som det blir mer jobb, del 1 går snabbt
<Leo> madbear: tenta i? gick det bra?
<madbear> jo den gick riktigt snabbt
<realubot> Jag söker jobb också. Jag har inte råd att bara plugga. :S
<Leo> samma här, söker också :)
<madbear> Leo: i unix systems programming
<madbear> det kanske gick bra.. :P
<Leo> jaha okej, hoppas det ;)
<Leo> dns labben hade jag stora problem med :D akta dig för den
 * realubot aktar sig för DNS-labben.
<madbear> ska först göra dining philosophers trådat...
<realubot> madbear: Jag läste i idg eller vad det var att 1 års arbetslivserfarenhet värderas lika högt som en examen. :D Det förutsätter ju att man är självlärd då för att få arbetslivserfarenheten men ändå.
<madbear> nice med umukurserna är ju att man får sätta deadline själv :D
<realubot> Universitetsexamen efterfrågas inte så ofta, men däremot ingenjörsexamen.
<Leo> madbear, serverkursen är ju 20veckor?!
<Leo> realubot, men det är så kul att plugga ;D
<madbear> Leo: vad menar du?
<Leo> madbear, man har 20 veckor på sig väl
<madbear> ja men inom 20 veckor så får man sätta deadline
<realubot> madbear: Ja, men det är farligt också. Man är inte piskad att fixa kurserna på samma sätt som om man läser på campus.
<realubot> Leo: 15hp
<realubot> Linux Serveradministration...
<madbear> därför kunde jag läsa 200% förra terminen och spara lite av det till denna
<Leo> bra takt! brukar också köra 150-200%
<Leo> praktisk linux 7,5hp, tog en vecka att bli klar med den
<Leo> rekommenderar den om ni behöver hp
<Leo> xD
<t^> hitpoints :O
<t^> ;)
<realubot> Jag kör 50% istället. Ni har snott min takt!
<madbear> Leo: typ första grejen som ska in är väl nån planering
<madbear> då kan man skriva jag ska göra massa tentor osv här så jag lämnar in senare :P
<madbear> men som du sa innan kursen är slut
<Leo> yes, men det blir nog inga problem inom 20 veckor, har väl gått runt hälften nu för mig tror jag
<Leo> mindre till och med
<Leo> och jag är på mail-servern nu, håller på atm
<realubot> Leo: Vad ska du syssla med när du är klar då?
<madbear> bra då kan du hjälpa mig sen om jag fastnar någonstans .. så kan jag skriva trådade program med signalhantering åt dig om du vill
<Leo> realubot vill jobba med nätverk/servrar osv men inom IT iaf
<Leo> sjdå?
<Leo> madbear, javisst, fick själv en hel del hjälp på #dns och ##networking när jag fastnade på dnslabben
<Leo> lärarna är dock j*vligt sega på att rätta nu, har 4 orättade just nu, och då var det ändå 4veckor sen ja lämna in databaslabben...
<Richiie> är det någon som vet om man kan skicka meddelande till folk om jag sshar in på en burk och sedan kör exempelvis Xmessage får jag "error cant open display"
<Richiie> jag vill varna min bror innan ajg måste starta om datorn med en liten popup ruta i GUI från Console läget hur kan man göra detta ?
<kodein> se till att du dels har DISPLAY satt till den lokala skärmen, vilken brukar vara :0.0
<madbear> Leo: ja det är nackdelen
<Richiie> kodein: finns det inget anant lättare sätt än xmessage?
<kodein> se även till att du använder rätt .Xauthority, vilket i detta fall bör vara ~dinbrorsnick/.Xauthority
<Richiie> en fråga
<Richiie> kodein: om ajg tvingas studsa från en studs maskin till min brorsas maskin
<Richiie> måste jag köra ssh -X då menar du ?
<Richiie> för att överhuvudtaget kunna använda xmessage.
<kodein> om han har en terminal uppe så kan du ju alltid köra write dinbror <RET> meddelande <RET> Ctrl-D
<Richiie> kodein: nej han är ingen sån användare ingen terminal kunskap där inte.
<kodein> Richiie: nej, du ska göra vad jag säger, studsa eller inte spelar nada roll, det viktiga är att du har hans .Xauthority och den lokala displayen i din $DISPLAY
<Richiie> ok vänta
<kodein> för att läsa hans ~/.Xauthority brukar du behöva superuser-rättigheter.
<Richiie> japp de harj ag.
<Richiie> kodein: vad gör jag om de inte finns ngn xauthority i hans Hemkatalog ?
<kodein> XAUTHORITY=/var/run/gdm/auth-for-dinbrorsa-NÅGONSAMLINGTECKEN
<kodein> DISPLAY=:0.0
<maxjezy> handelsbanken, har de både bankkonto och personkonto?
<maxjezy> ska betala en tradera vinst
<kodein> de har bankkonto
<kodein> Nordea är väl de enda som har "personkonto"?
<maxjezy> okej, konto med personnr?
<maxjezy> ja, hade sånt själv förut
<Richiie> kodein: ok körde det nu, :)
<kodein> det är väl nordea som har personnummer som kontonummer
<Richiie> kodein: DISPLAY=:0.0 xmessage -button ok -center file "detta bör synas på skärmen va" ?
<kodein> try it and see, det var ett tag sedan jag sysslade med det där senast, och jag har inte möjlighet att testa åt dig
<Richiie> kodein: damn får ändå error cant open display :0.0
<kodein> men du satte $XAUTHORITY också?
<Richiie> kodein: såhär gjrode jag.
<Richiie> kodein: XAUTHORITY=/var/run/gdm/auth-for-kokab-I1peI3/database DISPLAY=:0.0
<kodein> hmm, prova exportera dem också
<Richiie> kodein: får liksom ingen fel output från det.
<Richiie> sen kör jag DISPLAY=:0.0 xmessage -button ok -center file "hej hej" varpå jag får outputen
<Richiie> No protocol specified
<Richiie> Error: Can't open display: :0.0
<Richiie> måste man speceficiera protokoll också?
<kodein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/xlib-connection-to-0-0-refused-by-server-xlib-no-protocol-specified-152556/#post3630530 kan vara revelant
<kodein> jag skulle kanske försöka komma ihåg och orka labba med det där ikväll
<Philip5> måndagsparty!
<Richiie> kodein: ok :) vi kan prova o se vad vi kmr fram till.
<t^> tysken börjar skärpa till sig iaf, good news :D
<jonta__> hmm
<jonta__> då har jag ett märkligt problem
<jonta> såja
<jonta> Hur ska man förklara det här då
<jonta> Jag har ett gäng interface på en virtuell burk i vmware
<jonta> Använder IP-adressen på en av dem för att SSHa in
<jonta> Och den är den enda av IP-adresserna som svarar på ping också
<jonta> Har nu typ 5 interface, men när jag lägger till ett sista så är det plötsligt bara det som svarar på ping
<jonta> och SSH
<jonta> weird
<jonta> default route är fortfarande kvar på det gamla
<Barre> jonta: klistra in en output på "ifconfig" samt output på "ip route" på pastebin och klistra in länken här, så kanske någon ser något uppenbart :)
<jonta> Hmm jo, får nog göra det
<jonta> SÃ¥ skumt bara
<Barre> kan i.o.f.s. vara något i vmware som strular till det..
<jonta> Den svarar på ping på det senaste interfacet
<jonta> Men inte SSH
<jonta> kanske ska binda SSH till en viss IP
<amelia> jonta: ingen brandvägg igång?
<jonta> nix
<jonta> om inte ubuntu börjat med någon default ^^
<cHarNe2__> var hittar programmerings konsulter? (ruby/python)
<jonta> Och allt fungerade bra med de första interfacen jag la till
<jonta> Men sen när det sista kom in, då jevlar
<jonta> Och tar jag bort det ur /etc/network/interfaces så funkar allt igen
<jonta> grrr
<spacebug-> kan det va nått med networkmanager?
<spacebug-> om du använder det dvs
<speedxco1e> nån som vet om man kan lastbalansera eller raida nfs mounts.. vill få t.ex. 5gigabit med 5 kort.
<jonta> spacebug-: nej kör bara med /etc/network/interfaces
<jonta> vad jag vet
<jonta> har döpt om interfacen i /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<jonta> men ska ju inte spela någon roll
<jonta> aha
<jonta> i löste det
<jonta> eller min vän
<jonta> basic routing
<amelia> *gäsp* vilket möte...
<Barre> speedxco1e: pNFS kanske är intressant. Annars så pekar jag på HeMan som håller på att performance benchmarka NFS. Han kanske har någon input och ideér
<cHarNe2__> amelia: möte?
<amelia> cHarNe2__: ja. sitter på möte..
<cHarNe2__> amelia: sånt är jobbigt, massa slips-nissar som vet hur datorer funkar.
<speedxco1e> Barre: vill hitta nåt snabbare sätt att tanka data nu när gigabit börjar bli segt och alternativen är dyra
<speedxco1e> cHarNe2__: inte skriva så
<speedxco1e> cHarNe2__: tänk om hon kör slides nu.
<speedxco1e> 0_o
<amelia> cHarNe2__: haha inte ett sånt möte. har möte med windowsteknikerna eftersom att vi på pappret är samma grupp.
<cHarNe2__> amelia: coolt, vad säger dom om livet då? för lite licenser?
<amelia> cHarNe2__: haha nej. idag var det mssqlbackuper..
 * OrangeCat slickar alla på nowzen.
 * cHarNe2__ får en allergist attack, hatar katter..
 * OrangeCat stryker sig extra mycket mot cHarNe2
<OrangeCat> Krrrrrrr... mjau.
<realubot> Visa lite entrepenörstakter nu!
<speedxco1e> ingen som har en kvm over ip som ligger och dammar?
<speakman> någon som kan förklara hur Nokia lyckats med det här; http://qt.nokia.com/downloads/
<speakman> Om man hovrar över någon av de tre flikarna så ser man att den länkar till en #hash
<speakman> men när man klickar så byter den flik utan att sätta hashen i URLen
<kodein> vadå? det är jehovascript.
<speakman> Den scrollar heller inte när man trycker (vilket är vad jag främst är ute efter)
<kodein> ja, i jquery heter det preventdefault
<speakman> tack googlar vidare på et
<speakman> det
<kodein> det går att fixa i ren js också utan några större problem
<speakman> hur då? if I may ask :)
<speakman> jag skriver just nu för ett inbäddat system som enbart kommer köra senaste webkit så det känns overkill att dra in jQuery när man har 99% av funktionerna i HTML5 redan
<kodein> return false;
<kodein> men jquery känns som 29k värda att dra in, inte minst för att det gör dom-navigerandet uthärdligt
<speakman> document.getElementsByTagName("a").forEach(function() { this.onclick = function() { return false; }; };
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/fransk-rekordbot-till-google_6026413.svd
<realubot> Peanuts för Google.
<kodein> en rekord-bot? världens snabbaste spindel?
<speakman> 10k trådar
<speakman> det lite underliga i den där historien är ju att google ändå samlar in privat wifi-information genom alla miljoner android-mobiler runtom i världen
<speakman> alla som har "grov positionering" påslagen rapporterar ju allt från sin omgivning in till google
<realubot> speakman: Hur gör dom det exakt?
<realubot> Aha.
<speakman> den tar din gps-position samt alla omgivande wlan och skickar detta till google
<speakman> detta gör att nästa person enbart behöver känna till omgivande wlan för att få reda på sin ungefärliga position
<speakman> jag har iofs inte läst på i detalj, men det är så man fattar den när man gör inställningen i sin telefon
<realubot> Ok, smart iofs. Positionsbestämning mha wifi då.
<speakman> http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-20009223-265.html
<realubot> speakman: Ok, jag får läsa den ikväll.
<speakman> "Mobile-phone and some laptop users who use Google applications to get a fix on their position or share their location with friends are helping Google build out a database of Wi-Fi hot spots, the company confirmed Tuesday. Users generally understand when they are sharing their own location with Google or its partners, but they may not realize they are also helping Google match Wi-Fi hot-spot location data with GPS coordinates by transmitting the 
<realubot> Ja, snacka om kartläggning.
<realubot> Google konkurrerar ut CIA.
<speakman> så är när jag får besök av någon android-användare (om jag nu inte vore en själv, men) så rapporterar deras telefon mitt privata wifi-nät till google.
<speakman> det är ju rätt smidigt för kartläggning kan man ju lungt säga
<kodein> det säkraste är att du döper ditt wlan till "Netgear" eller "Zyxel"
<spacebug-> eller "Skaffa dit eget jävla internet" som någon hade =)
<andol> speakman: Tycker du ska döpa till wlan till kodein :P
 * speakman har sitt öppna "linksys" av den anledningen
<realubot> kodein: Jo, men det är väl inte bara namnet som rapporteras utan mer?
<speakman> ja det är MAC-adresserna
<realubot> Mhm.
<speakman> Så det är verkligen 100% unik identifierare
<realubot> Det luktar skumt om Internet.
<kodein> du kan ju alltid byta mac-adress ett par gånger i veckan
<realubot> Jo.
<speakman> The location data sent to Google is anonymous and users can decline to send the data back to Google, Lee said. However, if you decline the prompt to send "anonymous location data" to Google you're not allowed to use a wireless network to triangulate your position: it's either help Google collect data or fall back on GPS or cell-tower positioning to find out where you are.
<speakman> Therefore, the "vast majority" of users agree to share that location data with Google, Lee said. Google collects this data even when applications aren't running, meaning you don't even have to be using the maps application to keep tabs on wireless hot spots in your area.
<speakman> "Det är ju frivilligt" - har vi hört den förr?
<kodein> ja! i treblinka!
<cHarNe2__> -.-
<speakman> kodein: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/DOM/Document.querySelector
<kodein> ok?
<speakman> kodein: borde underlätta dom-navigering i stil med jQuery. Eller var det något annat du syftade på?
<kodein> delvis, visst
<speakman> finns det mer i jQuery så det är värt att dra in?
<speakman> hm... måste man göra något för att få /lastlog -hilight att funka i irssi?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<speakman> den hilightar ju nicknamet per default, men även om jag fått highlights i någon kanal så får jag inget när jag kör /lastlog -hilight
<kodein> wfm.
<speakman> amelia: ständigt trött?
<Coffe> jag har 2 kopior av en vrituell maskin. nu har den enas boot disk blivit skadad, borde man inte kunna med dd kopiera över från den fungerande ?
<amelia> speakman: ja, minst faktiskt..
<amelia> speakman: önskar jag hade tid att lära mig sova..
<kodein> Coffe: mjo, det borde man väl kanske kunna, beroende på ett osagt antal faktorer.
<speakman> amelia: man sleep
<speakman> man 7 sleep tror jag man får ta till...
<amelia> speakman: har provat man sleep, men det fungerar inte. :(
<amelia> speakman: står bara massa saker som inte funkar på operativsystemet i min hjärna. :(
<Barre>  /lastlog -hilight
<Barre> fungerar fint för mig
<Barre> speakman: jag har inte gjort något speciellt för att få det att fungera ^^
<speakman> amelia: fel ABI. akta överlast (a.k.a springa in i brandväggen)
<Squarism> Philip5, yo
<Squarism> Philip5, lirat något mer då?
<OrangeCat> amelia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOltisHUrRA :D
<Philip5> Squarism: jajamen
<Philip5> Squarism: men du var väldigt mycket offline i helgen både här och på CoH
<OrangeCat> Coffein overdose House.
<Philip5> nästan
<speakman> vad liras?
<Philip5> CoH
<Philip5> Squarism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583356/
<Philip5> :D
<Squarism> Philip5, jasså va jag.. jo jag lira  på mitt andra konto "whatsAn00b"
<Squarism> försökte bli bättre på britterna
<speakman> vaäredär?
<Philip5> Squarism: men du har inte addat mig där ju
<Philip5> speakman: kollade du screenshotsen?
<Squarism> nä... fist0fKross är mitt framtida konto
<speakman> Philip5: ja vad är det?
<Philip5> speakman: det är Company of hero och screenshotsen är när jag spelade det i wine så det funkar klockrent
<Philip5> riktigt kul spel också
<Philip5> Squarism: jag tycker det kan vara ganska kul att spela britt men de är ju så trögstartade så det är rätt lätt att man blir överkörd om någon vet bara lite hur man ska spela
<Barre> trodde först att du lirade City of Heros
<Philip5> Barre: men det var det inte din toker
<Barre> s/Heros/heroes"
<Barre> Philip5: uppenbarligen inte...
<Barre> vill också lira, och köper ständigt nya spel som jag inte spelar. Vägrar att sluta se på mig som en "gamer", men det är väl bara krypa till korset och erkänna att jag är en föredeting... även där...
<Philip5> Barre: skaffa company of heroes du också då! kag köpte det och 2 expansioner för 198 kr och det är väl värt pengarna!
<Philip5> Barre: särskilt om man gillar tempofylld realtidsstrategi i 2 världskrigsmiljö
<Barre> men när skall jag lira då? ingår två extra timmar per dygn i det priset?
<Barre> hemgång
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> 2 tim fripass om dagen från andra sysslor
<OrangeCat> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.375175/hur-du-slutar-oroas-och-lar-dig-alska-molnet
<OrangeCat> Satans jävla moln-propaganda på IDG varje dag.
<OrangeCat> Sug. Mitt. Regnmoln.
<cptblood> jaså, här är de sol :p
<xyzp> go kväll
<xyzp> Vad heter hon Tone i efternamn?  som är väderpresentatör på tv4
<xyzp> Hettestad nånting eller?
<Falcon|> bekkestad
<xyzp> ah tack Falcon
<antii> Flacon|PUNCH!
<xyzp> jo vet fast hittade inte tecknet
<antii> ok?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag lyckades på fart på min EEEBOX :)
<spacebug-> yay UkuleleSolen !
<spacebug-> va det nått mer med ljudet? jag hade för mig att det bara va det jag ändrade iaf
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: Jag hittade ett grafiskt sätt att lösa det på
<UkuleleSolen> problemet var egentligen grafiken.
<UkuleleSolen> och då var det min revicer som var begräsningen
<UkuleleSolen> Ringde till Pioneer och frågade idag, efter att jag fått det att funka
<UkuleleSolen> Recivern var inte anpassad för dator-upplösning
<UkuleleSolen> Så... nu till en följdfråga :)
<spacebug-> ok
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har just installerat NES- och SNES-emulator - men tjejen vill ha en C64-emulator också
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kan typ inget om c64. Finns det nån bra emulator där?
<haffe> Mame
<larsemil> +1
<UkuleleSolen> Aha :D
<yeager> gnome-video-arcade
<UkuleleSolen> yeager: är inne på den webbsidan - hur gör man för att instellera en sån sak?
<yeager> UkuleleSolen, man kompilerar, om man inte hittar ett ppa som har paket
<zChris> Mame är väll ingen C64 emu
<yeager> ah, ni snackade om mame såg jag..
<yeager> prova annars "vice".. den finns i ubuntu
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<xyzp> kan man lägga upp en web-adress här?
<xyzp> ok ingen op
<larsemil> shoot
<xyzp> lite skoj bara inget dator-problem relaterat eller så
<UkuleleSolen> vice - vad mer behöver man? Vilka folformat ska man leta efter sedan?
<jonasbjork> mjew
<jonasbjork> vilken härlig dag!
<xyzp> kväll nu...
<UkuleleSolen> Vice hade jag tydligen installerat nyss. Inget grafiskt gränssnitt?
<xyzp> hittade adressen till Tone:s sida
<UkuleleSolen> Händer ingenting när jag kör programmet
<speakman> make -j13 <3
<speakman> Byggde just Arora på 18,5 sek :)
<larsemil> delhage: nu börjere snart!
<UkuleleSolen> Fattar nada av hur man lägger till roms på mame
<delhage> larsemil: vad?
<larsemil> delhage: superettan!
<delhage> larsemil: kom på det
<delhage> larsemil: vi har bortapremiär 11:e, fast jag kan inte gå då
<larsemil> delhage: jag tänkte vänta tills det blev varmt, är inte sånt jättefan.
<larsemil> delhage: hmm. ska ner till sthlm några dagar i maj, kanske skulle kolla om brage också skulle dit då kunde vi se matchen
<larsemil> delhage: Fredag 7/5 Hammarby - IK Brage 19.15 (sänds i TV4 Sport)
<larsemil> delhage: tyvärr lite för tidigt. det var synd!
<delhage> larsemil: det är 29:e april, 19:00
<larsemil> delhage: kasst! jag googlade fram förra årets spelschema
<delhage> hehe
<delhage> jag är i Spanien då
<larsemil> fan vad du reser jämt
<larsemil> delhage: har rödhatt något kul kontor i sthlm?
<delhage> larsemil: jo, men då är det i alla fall en nöjesresa för en gångs skull
<delhage> den här veckan är 6:e jobbresan i år
<larsemil> stört!
<larsemil> hoppas det är kul då
<delhage> jag har varit hemma typ 3 hela dagar i mars
<delhage> inte så värst
<delhage> var lite spännande med Oman förra veckan iofs
<delhage> larsemil: kul kontor?
<larsemil> delhage: något som är kul att hälsa på om man är i huvustan
<larsemil> eller om du är kompis med kungen eller nått
<larsemil> när en bondläpp ska ner
<delhage> larsemil: utbildningnen har precis kastats ut därifrån
<delhage> mest sälj och en del konsulter nu
<larsemil> ah okej
<delhage> jag är inte polare med kungen, jag är republikan
<delhage> larsemil: har du nåt att göra med RH?
<xyzp> 18/4 är det hemmapremiär
<delhage> Landskrona
<delhage> då är jag hemma iaf
<larsemil> delhage: nej.
<larsemil> delhage: inte med kungen heller
<Barre> go'afton
<delhage> larsemil: jag har iofs kontor ca 100m från slottet
<delhage> goafton Barre
<larsemil> delhage: kunde sitta och kolla på slottsprinten?
<xyzp> Söderstadion
<larsemil> Barre: y0!
<delhage> larsemil: nä
<delhage> sista säsongen på söderstadion
<delhage> känns vemodigt
<xyzp> håller med delhage
<xyzp> undra sa flundra
<haffe> Är gäddan en fisk?
<xyzp> Är det samma komandon i alla distributioner. light är väl förre?
<xyzp> <---newbie
<xyzp> *färre*
<cahoot> vad menar du med kommando?
<xyzp> get update tex i konsollen
<cahoot> om du menar 'körbara' program är det nog rimligt att anta att en mindre distro har färre 'program'
<xyzp> ok, bara och byta distrobution om man vill ha alla typ
<cahoot> installera det som fattas?
<xyzp> ok, hur då?
<xyzp> exempel tack
<gusnan> xyzp, du ger som exempel "get update" - långt ifrån alla distrubutioner har samma pakethanterare.
<xyzp> gusman,ok nu är jag med
<xyzp> Xandros verkar halta en del
<cahoot> xyzp: i princip torde det vara möjligt att installera vilken generell (linux)applikation i vilken grunddistro som helst
<xyzp> cahoot, ok låter lovande
<cahoot> men vissa applikationer är nog svåra att transplnatera - t ex apt
<xyzp> ok
<Barre> en snab felsökning om varför icinga inte skickar larm via mail visade sig åter igen handla om konfigurationsfel, denna gång i exim4. När skall ubuntu/debian göra nått åt alla dessa konfigurationsfel O.o
<Barre> Philip5: när är du klar med ett datorsystem som gör vad man menar, och inte vad man säger?
<Philip5> Barre: trodde att det var precis din uppgift
<Barre> Philip5: ahh.. ett missförstånd mellan oss alltså..
<jonasbjork> haha vad kass jag ar!
<jonasbjork> jag har ju haft ljud hela tiden
<Barre> du har inte lyssnat helt enkelt?
<jonasbjork> bara det att SPEAKER varit MUTE
<Barre> :)
<Barre> been there
<Philip5> jonasbjork: om du kompilerar kde4 så löser det ALLA ljudproblem ;)
 * jonasbjork kanner sig begavad (fyra veckor tog det)
<larsemil> jonasbjork: hur får jag fram top parent för en page som är långt ner i hierarkin i wp?
<Barre> jonasbjork: bor du på skåvsjöholm?
<jonasbjork> Barre: nope. helsingborg.
 * Philip5 gör en notering om att vatten i kastrull kokar snabbare om man väl slår på plattan...
<haffe> Till och med oändligt mycket snabbare.
<xyzp> amelia
<larsemil> oändligt är ju att ta i ändå. det kan ju bli härdsmälta.
<Barre> jonasbjork: ahh.. ok. jag tänkte eftersom deras reklamslogan baserar sig på att ta bort alla prickar på åäö...
<jonasbjork> hah
<jonasbjork> åäö
<jonasbjork> jag hade bara fel layout i GNOME ;)
<Barre> :)
<jonasbjork> åä
<jonasbjork> äh
<jonasbjork> nu krånglar det
<mazn> hej hej, här sitter jag och försöker få igång mitt trådlösa nätverkskort. Nu skulle jag behöva få hjälp med att få fram vilket nätverkskort jag har i datorn, hur gör jag?
<jonasbjork> mazn: "lcpci"
<jonasbjork> lspci
<mazn> oj, shit här var det snabb service :)
<jonasbjork> kolla i listan så ser du vad det heter
<Barre> eller: sudo lshw -class network
<jonasbjork> Barre: lspci är snabbare att skriva
<jonasbjork> ;)
<Barre> jonasbjork: sant :)
<Barre> med kommer även usb anslutna nätverkskort med då?
<jonasbjork> det vet jag faktiskt inte. aldrig provat.
<Barre> inte jag också
<jonasbjork> s/också/heller/
<jonasbjork> ;)
<Barre> det var en medveten felskrivning..
<Barre> jonasbjork: är det samma jonas björk jag följer på twttr?
<jonasbjork> @jonasbjork är jag
<mazn> Ni verkar insatta, inte har ni tid att göra en insats för mig? :) Jag är kan inte mycket, har levt utan mitt trådlösa i två år, men innan dess fungerade det kanon. Antar det är något liten inställning som är fel. Kan ni hjälpa mig felsöka?
<Barre> jonasbjork: jo, samma likadan
<jonasbjork> mazn: vad har du för nätverkskort?
<mazn> PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<mazn> det är wireless interface iaf
<jonasbjork> mazn: ett intelkort, du behöver en firmware för det
<mazn> på eterhnet står det Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<mazn> måte jag installera firmware genom terminal?
<jonasbjork> mazn: ethernetkortet borde fungera utan problam
<jonasbjork> problem
<jonasbjork> skriver ju kass
<jonasbjork> ;)
<mazn> ja det funkar fint
<jonasbjork> mazn: du kör ubuntu?
<mazn> japp
<mazn> den nästan senaste
<mazn> :)
<mazn> 10.10 tror jag
<jonasbjork> borde ju inte vara något problem i den heller
<jonasbjork> jag kör inte ubuntu själv så jag har svårt att kolla åt dig
<mazn> Som sagt, jag installerade om hela burken för att få skiten att fungera i våras senast, men det vill sig inte riktigt
<jonasbjork> hittar inte du kortet genom nätverksikonen i listen?
<jonasbjork> vid klockan typ
<mazn> ja, den hittar tom trådlösa nätverk
<mazn> men jag kan inte ansluta
<jonasbjork> då fungerar det ju ;)
<mazn> den timeoutar
<xyzp> Bra http://update.eeepc.asus.com p900/main Packages
<xyzp> Hämtade 1B på 13s (0B/s)
<xyzp> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<mazn> för den hittar inte mac adress till något
<mazn> står det i loggen
<jonasbjork> du har inte blockerat mac-adresser i din router?
<xyzp> ser detta bra/dåligt ut?
<mazn> nej, jag har försökt på massor med ställen, nu sitter jag på ett öppet
<mazn> alltså, jag försöker på ett öppet, här på hotellet
<jonasbjork> mazn: då fungerar kortet med det öppna nätet?
<mazn> jag ansluter via mobilt bredband nu
<jonasbjork> ok
<jonasbjork> verkar ju hel-skumt
<xyzp> Den haltar iaf :-(
<mazn> jag kan hitta nätverk, men inte etablera anslutning
<mazn> testade rfk någonting idag,
<jonasbjork> >>> Jobs: 21 of 80 complete, 1 running              Load avg: 2.31, 1.58, 0.96
<jonasbjork> kompilerar om GNOME..
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Varför det?
<jonasbjork> ny version ju
<cahoot> för att aktivera funroll-loop?
<jonasbjork> 2.32.1
<larsemil> jonasbjork: $topParent = array_pop($wp_query->posts[0]->ancestors);
<jonasbjork> larsemil: ?
<jonasbjork> larsemil: WP:ar du?
<larsemil> jonasbjork: jag ställde en fråga tidigare, men jag kom på lösningen
<larsemil> jonasbjork: jag är wp-ninja på heltid!
<jonasbjork> larsemil: härligt!
<jonasbjork> lär dig Drupal istället, så kan du bli utvecklare hos oss.
<larsemil> kör inte ni allt på wordpresS?
<mazn> c
<jonasbjork> larsemil: vi kommer gå över till Drupal
<jonasbjork> Wordpress fixar inte vår trafik
<jonasbjork> om vi inte köper in 18 rack till med servrar
<coobra> jonasbjork: vad ere för sida
<jonasbjork> coobra: sida?
<jonasbjork> coobra: sidor ;)
<coobra> jonasbjork: vart jobbar du
<jonasbjork> t.ex. cafe.se, elle.se, chic.se, svenskdam.se, mabra.com, ...
<larsemil> jonasbjork: är det sant? lyssnade ju på kaptenkrillo som skröt så hemskt över att wordpress + er lösning inte var några problem alls i okt
<mazn> jonasbjork:  kan man klippa in 4a rader från loggen här, den säger kanske lite mer om mitt problem?
<coobra> jonasbjork:  nice :p
<jonasbjork> larsemil: vi har ökat trafiken till den dubbla nu
<jonasbjork> coobra: jag sitter på Aller media
<coobra> jonasbjork: ere du som har jabber.se  ?
<Barre> !paste | mazn
<jonasbjork> coobra: nope
<ubot2> mazn: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<larsemil> jonasbjork: det där är ju väldigt intressant. VÄLDIGT.
<coobra> jonasbjork: ok ok
<larsemil> jonasbjork: har ni gjort tester med drupal och kommit fram till att det är snabbare?
<jonasbjork> larsemil: vi kör blogg.se på Drupa
<jonasbjork> Drupal
<mazn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583471/
<coobra> wp körs på skitstora siter ju
<jonasbjork> coobra: på skitstora serverinstallationer
<mazn> hur installerar jag om den firmware jag behöver, och var hittar jag den?
<larsemil> undra om inte aller medias wordpresslösning är unik i sitt slag med så många så pass stora siter.
<xyzp> om jag vill uppdatera openoffice skriver jag då openoffice-get update ?
<jonasbjork> coobra: jag hängde lite med Fredrick Towns (CTO Mashable.com) i Köpenhamn. han pratade MÅNGA servrar
<jonasbjork> många servrar
<jonasbjork> larsemil: i sverige är vi nog ledande
<jonasbjork> larsemil: om vi bortser från alla "här kan du blogga"-sidpr
<jonasbjork> sidor
<larsemil> men du jonasbjork. jag tänkte fixa ett event i vår eller tidig höst i dalarna, skulle inte du vilja komma hålla föredrag om det där då?
<coobra> jonasbjork:  ledande på vad ?
<jonasbjork> larsemil: har jag bara tid kommer jag gärna och berättar vad vi pysslar med
<larsemil> jonasbjork: jag hör av mig. #daladevelop ska växa lite tänkte jag.
<jonasbjork> larsemil: jag har bott i borlänge ett tag (bor länge ;) )
<jonasbjork> larsemil: så det är ju nästan "hemma"
<larsemil> men dåså
<larsemil> du kan ta med barnen kan de leka med mina barn
<coobra> jonasbjork: ingår ni i schibsted eller bonniers ?
<jonasbjork> var på ett copy-party (dåtidens LAN) i Säter i slutet av 1980-talet också
<jonasbjork> coobra: Aller media
<jonasbjork> coobra: aller.se
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> jonasbjork: vad är ni störst på ?
<larsemil> multisite wordpress installationer
<jonasbjork> coobra: om du läser larsemils rad som jag svarade på..
<jonasbjork> http://www.kiaindex.net/
<jonasbjork> plats 8 på KIA-index
<coobra> nice
<jonasbjork> det roligaste är att vi kör 2(!) webbservrar och 2(!) databasservar för våra sajter
<larsemil> jonasbjork: jobbar du med både blogg.se och wordpress och servrar och allt? det är ganska brett spann
<coobra> kia är det alexa för bara sverige eller ?
<jonasbjork> jag har inte så mycket med blogg.se att göra, hänger med dem ibland
<larsemil> jonasbjork: jag förstår
<jonasbjork> larsemil: jag jobbar primärt med servrarna och dataimporter. kodar wordpress/php när det behövs.
<larsemil> kul
<jonasbjork> KIA, Kommittén för internetannonsering, är en branschgemensam kommitté inom området internetannonsering där annonsörer, mediebyråer, medieägare och säljnätverk samverkar för att enas kring konkurrensneutrala branschfrågor.
<jonasbjork> http://www.kiaindex.net/pages/om-kia-index
<coobra> ahha
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> hur fan räknar den  :p
<jonasbjork> fråga inte mig, fråga KIA
<jonasbjork> eller ring vår marknadsavdelning i morgon
<coobra> hur många är i sveriges befolkning  ?
<jonasbjork> 9 mill?
<jonasbjork> finns säkert på wikipedia
<jonasbjork> kul! en gammal gymnasieelev till mig ringde. "jag har börjat plugga Linux och har fan ingen att fråga."
<jonasbjork> man sår lite frön överallt ;)
<haffe> Sa du till personen i fråga. 'Lär dig själv, då blir du oberoende av andra.
<mazn> hur avinstallerar jag firmware till mitt trådlösa nätverkskort
<jonasbjork> jag förklarade skillnaden mellan displaymanager och windowmanager
<cahoot> mazn: varför?
 * jonasbjork är kass på skrivbordsmiljö i Linux :(
<mazn> fö jag ska ominstallera det, jag tror den behöver det
<mazn> det fungerar inte nu
<cahoot> mazn: jag skulle göra så här: modprobe -r iwlwifi,; modprobe iwlwifi; dmesg - läs de sista 10-15 raderna - ev klagomål re firmware?
<arand> ^ Det är väl förutsatt att det är vissa specifika nätverkskort dock?
<cahoot> det rör sig om ett itel 3045
<cahoot> 3945
<arand> Ah, right, in that case.
<mazn> chaoot http://paste.ubuntu.com/583480/
<mazn> cahoot
<cahoot> är det efter ovanst?
<mazn> efter?
<cahoot> är det efter stegen jag beskrev ovan?
<mazn> det där är ett felmeddelande jag klippte ut, eller är det inte? :)
<cahoot> mazn: mitt förslag var ett simpelt försök att ta reda på om det förekom klagomål avseende firmware eftersom du avsåg att ominstallera det - jag misstänker att vi pratar förbi varann
<mazn> cahoot, jag klippte in stringen du skrev i terminalen, och fick upp en logg(?) och den var ganska lång, tittade på de sista 10-15 raderna och det där var det intressanta trodde jag
<cahoot> aha ok
<mazn> aha
<mazn> jag tänkte ominstallera firmware, eftersom det inte fungerar riktigt, då jag kan hitta trådlösa nätverk, men inte etablera kontakt
<mazn> anslutning*
<cahoot> lägre upp i textmassan sår det nog en del i stil med   iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9
<cahoot> (klippt ur min dmesg)
<cahoot> längre upp resp står
<mazn> hur långt upp kan det vara? jag försöker hitta det, men får bara upp tidigare anslutningar, koderna till sidan, de har inget med tid att göra va?
<mazn> cahoot, kan man söka i terminalen? eller vill du få se loggen i större format?
<jonasbjork> nej, en espresso på det här kanske?
<cahoot> mazn: prova dmesg| grep -i firmware
<larsemil> tror att min site är färdig att visas upp för kund i morgon. så jag ska nog gå ner och krama på min älskling en sväng.
<mazn> x@x:~$ dmesg| grep -i firmware
<mazn> [   16.861947] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode
<mazn> [   16.900636] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9
<cahoot> mazn: förresten skrev jag fel - module heter ju iwl3945 (inte iwlwifi)
<BFD> Finns det någon möjlighet att kolla loggfiler över 'Senaste dokument' eller kolla någon annan form av liknande historik ang använda filer ?
<cahoot> mazn: men det där ser ju ut samma som här - tror inte det är fel på firmware
<mazn> grrr, det är så ubersuperfel här ju grhg%/¤E) :()
<BFD> har hittat .recently-used.xbe men verkar inte innehålla någon information sedan senaste reset
<speakman> BFD: du kan söka efter filer som lästs sedan ett visst datum t.ex.
<BFD> speakman, menar du sök-funktionen, välj fler alternativ, ändringsdatum mindre än ?
<BFD> förklara gärna det borde fungera lika bra som en eventuell loggfiö
<BFD> loggfil *
<mazn> iwl3945
<speakman> BFD: någon loggfil hittar du inte, men du kan med hjälp av terminalen göra en sökning på alla filer i hela systemet som är använt från en viss tidpunkt
<speakman> BFD: är det någon särskild typ av dokument? Och varför är det viktigt _när_ det öppnades?
<speakman> BFD: för om du öppnar samma dokument igen så flyttar du fram tidpunkten som jag menar du ska söka efter
<speakman> BFD: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-finding-files-by-date/
<BFD> speakman, vad är det för kommando för detta ? säg att jag vill söka från kl 08:00, ingen speciell typ av dokument kör wildcard, tidpunkten är väl mindre viktig så länge de innehåller inom de 24 timmar typ mer än så behöver jag inte veta
<speakman> BFD: var ligger dokumentet? i din egen hemmapp? Vet du mer exakt?
<mazn> cahoot om jag går in i /var/lib/networkmanager/networkmanger.state står wirelessenabled=false
<mazn> vad betyder den?
<BFD> speakman, det är inget specifikt dokument jag söker, utan bara de som använts de senaste dagen
<BFD> en form av historik
<speakman> BFD: vad gäller just dokument så är man nog generellt hänvisad till "Senaste använda dokument" under Platser-menyn. Men det finns (som alltid) trix för att leta ganska brett efter annat också.
<speakman> BFD: men då är det fördelaktigt om man vet ungefär _var_ i hemmappen dokumentet ligger
<cahoot> mazn: gissningsvis att ingen aktiv trådlös förbindelse finns (använder inte vare sig ubuntu eller network-manager)
<speakman> BFD: för det ligger en hel del filer där som garanterat är öppnade senaste dygnet
<mazn> men det gör det, det funkar med windowsburken jag har här
<BFD> speakman, mjo senaste dokument blev ju dock tömd, mest nyfiken varför tjejen tömt historiken på min dator för när jag inte var hemma :P
<cahoot> jo men inte i ubuntu?
<mazn> nej
<mazn> inte med min datgor
<mazn> hm
<speakman> BFD: hon upptäckte dina porrtittningar genom Senaste dokument..?
<mazn> nu försvann signalmottagningen
<mazn> men tidigare har jag haft signalindikator som funkat och ändrat sig beroende på position
<BFD> speakman, haha guilty as charged, seriöst dock det porrigaste jag har är eventuellt någon film med snuskiga inslag haha
<speakman> BFD: men om jag glömmer bort vad du är ute efter så får du upp de senast öppnade filerna i din hemkatalog genom följande kommando i ett terminalfönster: find ~ -atime -1 | less
<speakman> BFD: då kanske hon hittat några bättre åt dig med lite tur :)
<BFD> speakman, haha mjo, fast lite oroande då jag vet att hon är smått paranoid och jag gillar verkligen inte när någon rotar i min dator (inte för att jag döljer något, utan känns mer kränkande)
<BFD> därför kul att se vad hon rotat runt
<cahoot> prata med varann?
<BFD> det var inte mycket information jag fick via "find ~ -atime -1 | less" om jag inte gör helt fel :p
<speakman> BFD: tryck space för att se mera
<speakman> BFD: men du kommer ju också se en hel del system-prylar, så du får försöka solla med ögonen
<speakman> BFD: du kan ju alltid prova med find ~ -atime -1 | wc -l för att se att det fungerar som tänkt
<BFD> speakman, mjo nu styrde det upp sig, kom upp en hel del varierad så får solla bort en del som sagt :)
<BFD> dock så verkar den tagit med laddningar av tumbnails osv
<speakman> som sagt, den ger *alla* filer som använts det senaste dygnet
<BFD> Mjo, verkar ha med så fort den visats i systemet (även om man inte använt den) typ tumbnails osv
<speakman> "man" kanske har använt den, men systemet har definitivt
<BFD> Fast den visar dock program som jag med all vetskap vet att systemet inte använt utan min vetskap haha
<speakman> det händer mycket som du inte vet om :)
<BFD> Men om vi spekulerar i att jag vill specifikt söka efter *.jpeg inom 1 dag
<BFD> söka flera format samtidigt borde inte vara något problem antar jag ?
<speakman> find ~ -iname "*.jpeg" -atime -1
<BFD> finns det någon möjlighet till datumstämpling ? kanske önskar för mycket nu haha
<speakman> datumstämpel?
<BFD> eller ah tidstämpel
<speakman> alla filer har tre datumstämplar, när den skapades, när den senast ändrades och när den senast användes (access:ades)
<speakman> och du söker just nu på det senare; atime = access time = senast använd/läst/öppnad
<BFD> Okej någon form av modifiering inom de 24 senaste timmarna dvs
<speakman> nej öppnad inom 24h
<mazn> hey igen, Arch, vad är det i nätverksammanhang?
<BFD> okey, tackar så mycket för hjälpen speakman :)
<Philip5> mazn: antar att det syftar på linuxdistron arch linux
<mazn> okej ,tack
<mazn> Philip5: är det likt ubuntu5?
<Philip5> ja och nej
<BFD> speakman, tänkt en tidsstämpel när den visar resultatet för respektive fil tex (2011-03-21.14:10) *.jpg
<Philip5> det är ju samma typ av program som går att installera men det görs på olika sätt och med lite olika filosofi
<speakman> BFD: flera filändelser söker du med find ~ -iname "*.jpg" -o -iname "*.jpeg" -o -iname "*.png" osv
<speakman> BFD: B
<speakman> BFD: find ~ -iname "*.jpg" -o -iname "*.jpeg" -printf "%AT %p\n"
<speakman> bättre..
<BFD> Testade att söka *.log då hittade den inte en viss fil som jag tittade på tidigare (raderade den) men fanns inget spår av den, så borde bara vara fortf existerande filer som visas i listan
<speakman> BFD: ja den kan bara visa filer som fortfarande finns
<speakman> BFD: borttagna filer är i princip omöjligt att hitta
<speakman> BFD: vem av er var det som var paranoid sa du?
<BFD> speakman, mjo därför jag hoppades på tidigare att det fanns någon logg som sparades i datorn över längre tid än den jag hittade
<BFD> speakman, tror båda lider en släng av det :)
<BFD> fast det kommandot du skrev sist var ju lagom läckert !
 * BFD hänger en medalj runt speakman's hals.
<speakman> BFD: du kan ju slutligen sortera allt i tidsordning också;  find ...blah... | sort
<speakman> find ~ -iname "*.jpg" -o -iname "*.jpeg" -printf "%AT %p\n" | sort | less
<BFD> HAHA typ exakt som jag vill ha det, pedantiskt och vackert.
<cahoot> kanske skulle chattr -a ditt $HOME då kan inget raderas utan din medverkan ;)
<BFD> cahoot, do explain !
<speakman> cahoot: har du provat det? låter vanskligt för övriga systemfiler et al
<BFD> Fast iofs riktigt så kul orkar jag nog inte ha det hittade funktionen jag sökte efter :)
<cahoot> var inte så allvarligt menat men $HOME är väl inget systemviktigt
<speakman> cahoot: med tanke på att *allt* användarspecifikt ligger där så kan jag tänka mig att systemet i princip blir oanvändbart.
<speakman> ~/.cache för att ta ett exempel
<cahoot> den växer väl bara?
<cahoot> a tillåter append
<speakman> cahoot: nja, den lever nog ganska dynamiskt. Och många filer lär förmodligen skrivas om även om dom bara växer, vilket ditt attribut inte kommer tillåta.
<speakman> nog väldigt många konfigurationsfiler som skrivs om bl.a.
<speakman> ~/.config
<mazn> hej allihopa, nu loggade jag vad som händer när jag försöker ansluta till det trådlösa nätverket, någon som kan ta en kik och se om det ser konstigt ut? http://paste.ubuntu.com/583510/
<yeager> mazn, vad är det för nätkort?
<cahoot> mazn: vad händer om du i stället provar sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "HHW" (i terminal)?
<mazn> yeager,  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<mazn> 06:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller
<mazn> cahoot, ingenting?
<cahoot> inget felmeed? sudo dhclient wlan0 ?
<mazn> nej inget, när jag skrev sträng två startade något som liknar ping
<mazn> som slutade med: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<mazn> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<yeager> mazn, prova " sudo rfkill block bluetooth"
<cahoot> routern gillar inte din dator ;)
<yeager> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619428
<mazn> ingen router gillar min dator
<mazn> har haft samma problem på alla 10+ olika routrar jag testat
<cahoot>  ? sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<yeager> mazn, provat det jag skrev?
<mazn> yeager, den svarar inte på sudocommandon
<mazn> terminalen verkar hängt sig? den svarar inte på sudo
<mazn> jo nuså
<mazn> det hände ingenting tror jag, ska testa ansluta igen
<mazn> verkar vara samma fel ,ska testa unblock wifi
<mazn> cahoot, ska det vara frågetecken innan?
<cahoot> nej
<mazn> :)
<mazn> bra
<mazn> jag testade rfkill tidigare idag, verkar inte hända någonting nu
<mazn> terminalen sväljer det inte, jag behöver itne skriva in något lösenord
<cahoot> felmeddelande?
<mazn> ingeting, eller du menar i loggen?
<cahoot> i terminalen
<mazn> ingenting i terminalen
<cahoot> vad menar du med: ' terminalen sväljer det inte' ?
<mazn> Mar 21 21:34:59 Magdalena kernel: [ 1375.079575] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:20:a6:xx:xx:xx by local choice (reason=3)
<mazn> Mar 21 21:34:59 Magdalena kernel: [ 1375.080278] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:20:a6:xx:xx:xx (try 1)
<mazn> sedan efter tre försök timeout
<mazn> när jag brukar skriva sudo så kommer det direkt upp att jag ska skriva in lösenord, det gör det inte nu
<mazn> fast det kanske man inte behöver med rfkill?
<cahoot> jag tror det är så att om du kör flera sudo i tät följd så behöver du bara ge pw första gången
<mazn> okej
<mazn> hur kan jag få det bekräftat att rfkill fungerade eller ej?
<cahoot> mazn: om du kör ett kommando och bara får en ny rad/prompt - då har allt gått som avsett
<mazn> okej, då har det gått in :)
<cahoot> linux talar om när ngt gått fel - håller tyst annars
<mazn> men den här raden i loggen drar till sig mina ögon
<mazn> Mar 21 22:06:31 Magdalena wpa_supplicant[813]: Association request to the driver failed
<cahoot> mazn: prova sudo pkill wpa_supplicant;  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "HHW"; sudo dhclient wlan0
<mazn> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 2197
<mazn> killed old client process, removed PID file
<mazn> sen börjar den "pinga"
<mazn> discovra
<cahoot> men får ingen ip?
<mazn> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<mazn> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<mazn> jo
<mazn> samma fel som tidigare
<mazn> cahoot, tack för all hjälp :) jag är glad du hjälper mig
<cahoot> sorry. jag undrar om inte det hela är uttryck för bug i network-manager - misstänker att den fortfarande är aktiv - minns inte hur man åtm tillfälligt stänger av den
<mazn> alltså, inte använder network manager, utan någon annan nätverkshanterare?
<cahoot> själva modulen/drivern för ditt kort tror jag är helt ok
<cahoot> mazn: jag föredrar wicd
<mazn> det är något i det gränsnittet iaf, det är inte fel på datorn och hårdvaran, och inte routern
<mazn> cahoot, finns den i pakethanteraren?
<cahoot> nm har många belackare
<mazn> om jag installerar wicd, stängs network mangaer då?
<cahoot> aptitude search wicd borde ge svaret
<mazn> eller måste jag avinstallera det?
<cahoot> skulle tro att nm plockas bort
<cahoot> (så var det i debian i alla fall)
<mazn> okej
<mazn> jag hittade den i programcentralen
<mazn> vad är metapackage/deamon/python module/ curses client och sciptable cli client
<cahoot> ser du flera olika wicdpaket?
<mazn> ja
<mazn> jag tog standardproget
<cahoot> tror resten följer med automagiskt
<mazn> spännande
<mazn> väntar på IP
<cahoot> flopp?
<mazn> samma fel
<mazn> får ingen ip
<mazn> jävla trött man bliiiir
<haffe> Bäst att gå och lägga sig.
<haffe> Din råjter tröttnar nog när den förstår att du inte tänker ge den någon uppmärksamhet.
<cahoot> mazn: har inget mer än medkänsla att komma med - sorry
<mazn> :)
<mazn> det tackar jag för
<mazn> det räcker långt, jag får helt enkelt köpa en ny
<mazn> tänkte köpa en sån minilaptop, eeepc?
<mazn> funkar ubuntu bättre på den?
<speakman> hm, hur hoppar mellan fönster med nya inlägg i i irrsi?
<speedxco1e> speakman: jag brukar köra alt
<speedxco1e> alt + siffra
<speedxco1e> sen finns massa sätt att splitta irssi också
<speedxco1e> men orkar sällan använda det
<speedxco1e> jag kör flera irssi i screen istället
<speedxco1e> bara för att jag är van med screen
<speakman> det finns en kombo för att hoppa till nästa olästa fönster
<speedxco1e> vet ej
<speakman> varför flera irssi?
<speakman> ansluta till flera nätverk är ju världens enklaste liksom
<speedxco1e> för att jag är van bara
<speedxco1e> det är korkat jag vet =)
<zChris> speakman, var det du som röstade ett på mitt community? :))
<weddda> Hej! finns det någon som skulle kunna hjälpa mig, jag har ett problem angående partionering.
<weddda> ?
<speakman> zChris: inte vad jag vet
<virtuald> speakman: alt-a
<speakman> weddda: be ionte om att få fråga - bara fråga!
<speakman> virtuald: *yeeeeeees*!!
<speakman> virtuald: mina google skills räckte inte ens till
<weddda> aah, ja jag är ny på detta så tänkte börja vänligt :)
<virtuald> :>
<speakman> weddda: det är lungt, men shoot bara :)
<weddda> tanken är att jag ska ha windows xp (för att spela spel)  på en hdd och ubuntu på en annan. Jag har en dator med två hårddiskar, en på 250 gb och en på 160 gb. På 250gb hdd har jag partionerat hela som ext4 och installerat ubuntu10.10. På 160gb har jag haft flertalet windows installerat, och nu tror jag att jag listat ut, och genomfört en formatering genom ubuntu. Inklusive 2 partioner med NTFS filsystem. Problemet är det
<weddda>  att för att kunna installera windows på 160gb hdd måste jag, enligt setup, partionera den hdd jag använder till ubuntu för att installera några filer så installationen kan genomföras. Går det att partionera hddn jag använder just nu för ubuntu, medans jag kör den? eller har någon ett bättre förslag på hur jag kan göra?
<realubot> weddda: Mitt förslag är att du kopplar ur disken med Ubuntu under installation av Windows. Då lär inte Windows lägga filer på Ubuntu-disken. Därefter kopplar du in din Ubuntu-disk igen och installerar Grub där Grub ligger nu.
<weddda> realubot: Grub?
<realubot> weddda: Jag antar att Grub ligger på 250GB-disken nu?
<realubot> weddda: Grub är Ubuntus (vad det nu heter) motsvarighet till MBR.
<realubot> Maste Boot Record
<realubot> *Master
<weddda> Realubot: och det är? HAHA
<realubot> weddda: Normal installationsordning är: 1. Windows (som då fixar MBR). 2. Ubuntu som då skriver över MBR med Grub vilket klarar Windows och Ubuntu.
<realubot> weddda: Grub och MBR gör så du kan välja operativsystem när datorn startar.
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg det sv. namnet på det.
<weddda> realubot: så om jag då kopplar ur ubuntu-disken och installerar windows på den andra, när jag då kopplar in ubuntu-disken igen så syns inte ubuntu? eller startar ubuntu som om inget har hänt och jag måste installera grub för att kunna se/starta windows?
<realubot> weddda: Du behöver knappast formatera disken i NTFS eftersom Windows formaterar hela hdd:n om du bara har en disk inkopplad i datorn (160GB).
<realubot> weddda: Jag tror att du måste ta bort MBR från Windows-installationen och ominstallera Grub från en CD-boot med Ubuntu Live.
<realubot> weddda: MBR kommer att ligga på dom första sektorerna på Windows-disken.
<realubot> weddda: Om man skriver över det utrymmet med skräpdata och ominstallerar Grub på 250GB-disken så tror jag att Grub kommer att få med Ubuntu OCH Windows som startalternativ.
<realubot> Jag är inte helt säker.
<realubot> weddda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<realubot> weddda: Varför vill Windows lägga filer på UBuntu-disken? Det brukar gå att ändra hur Windows ska använda partitionerna?
<weddda> realubot: borde det inte gå lättare att partionera den disk jag nu använder ( ca 10 gb kanske) för att sedan installera så bara? om det ens är möjligt? för jag känner mig inte så säker vad grub/ MBR befarar..
<realubot> weddda: Det brukar gå att i Windows installationsprocess gå in och välja vilken partition man vill ha Windows på. Det går i XP iaf.
<realubot> weddda: Du ska installera XP eller?
<weddda> realubot: jag har ingen aning, beror nog på att windows vill göra en "ren" installation på 160gb disken, och setup känner inte igen ext4 filsystemet så det står bara unknown.
<weddda> realubot: jupp windows, och jag kommer till partioneringen, och det står NTFS och så, men setup vill ändå lägga filer på 250gb..
<realubot> weddda: Har du en installations-CD eller har du en återställningsskiva bara?
<weddda> realubot: jupp windows XP* ska det stå.
<realubot> Av XP, alltså.
<weddda> realubot: en installationsskiva, sp3
<realubot> weddda: Ok, så du kan lägga in Windows var du vill då?
<realubot> weddda: Då borde det gå att välja partitioner.
<realubot> Det kanske inte fungerar för att det är ext4 då och inte FAT eller NTFS.
<weddda> realubot: ja jag kan välja vilken hdd och vilken partion, men då jag väljer en av mina 2 partioner på 160 hdd, och trycker install så kommer det upp att setup vill installera filer på 250 hdd, och att jag ska partionera den för det.
<realubot> weddda: http://www.xianet.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/xp_partition.jpg
<realubot> weddda: Det är det jag snackar om.
<realubot> weddda: Det låter konstigt att XP vill det om du väljer en NTFS-partition på 160GB-hårddisken. :S
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<weddda> realubot: exakt, eller ja, lite annorlunda då, med 2 diskar och flera partioner, men samma text. och ENTER är install, men sidan efter den står det nått om att setup vill installera några STARTUP filer på andra disken för att kunna gå vidare.
<realubot> weddda: Ett alternativ om du har en kraftfull dator är att köra Windows virtuellt i Virtual Box i Ubuntu.
<realubot> weddda: Det är dock inte en bra idé om du vill spela datorspel eller så.
<realubot> x_link: Äntligen!
<weddda> realubot: brukar ju vara så att windows kopierar filer till disken och rebootar för att kunna installera utan skiva. Men problemet ligger ju i att setup inte vill lägga filerna på 160 utan vill lägga dom på 250.
<realubot> weddda: Mhm, det är konstigt.
<weddda> realubot: Nja, hade så förut, fast motsatt, windows med VMware. men den blev ganska seg.
<weddda> realubot: går det inte att partionera den hdd man har ubuntu på medans man kör den?
<realubot> weddda: Om du kopplar ur 250GB-disken så kommer Windows garanterat använda 160GB-disken men då får du MBR där också och då får du ta bort det och sen ominstallera Grub på 250GB-disken som jag snackade om förut.
<weddda> realubot: och det känner jag mig ganska osäker på att kunna genomföra, men i värsta fall så får jag väl gå på det.
<realubot> weddda: Nej, du kan inte ändra på partitionen om den är monterad vilket den är om du använder den. Däremot kan du boota Ubuntu från CD och ändra din Ubuntu-partition på 250GB-disken.
<weddda> realubot: Hur blir det då sedan när jag startar ubuntu igen, förblir det detsamma, bara att jag har en extra oanvänd partion på hdd?
<realubot> weddda: Ja, om du tar rezise så ska det bli så. Men hur vet du att Windows kommer använda just din nya rezisade partition och inte Ubuntu-partitionen som nu när du försöker installera Windows?
<realubot> *resize
<weddda> realubot: Jadu det vet jag inte, men jag förmodar det.
<realubot> weddda: Det låter som en farlig chansning.
<realubot> weddda: Jag tycker hela grejen med att Windows vill lägga filer på en annan disk än den du installerar på låter skumt. :S
<weddda> realubot: Om jag nu gör som du säger med grub och MBR. när jag startar upp efter windows installation så ser jag bara windows?
<weddda> realubot: jo minst sagt.
<realubot> weddda: Det beror nog på vilken hdd du har som boot-disk i BIOS?
<realubot> weddda: Du kan nog göra så här: 1. Koppla ur UBuntu-disken. 2. Installera WIndows XP på hela den andra disken. 3. Boota från Ubuntu Live och a) ta bort MBR b) ominstallera Grub på Ubuntu-disken.
<realubot> weddda: Dom två sista stegen behöver du nog hjälp med...
<weddda> realubot: HAHA tänkte precis skriva det!
<weddda> realubot: men jag gillar tänket, låter bra.
<weddda> realubot: Går det att komma in på denna chat via windows? för jag kan använda en annan dator medans jag försöker mig på detta, men lär kanske behöva assistans.
<realubot> weddda: Jag är lite osäker på hur du ska göra med MBR. Men jag antar att det bara är att sopa rent utrymmet på 160GB-disken på dom sektorer där just MBR ligger och därefter lägga in Grub på första disken när Windows-disken är monterad så att UBuntu ser att den finns.
<realubot> weddda: Ja, klart det går. Du får använda en IRC-klient till Windows bara.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vilken IRC-klient som rekommenderas till Windows.
<realubot> weddda: http://xchat.org/windows/
<realubot> xchat kanske?
<weddda> realubot: Skulle det gå att installera windows på 160 med 250 bortkopplad, sedan genom windows förmatera 250 och installera ubuntu på den igen? för jag har inte kommit långt med ubuntu, så en nollställning skulle inte göra så mycket.
<realubot> Gratis i 30 dagar på Windows. :S Fritt på Linux.
<weddda> realubot: kör xchat just nu :)
<realubot> weddda: Ja, men då är det nog bättre att göra det helt rätt från början om du ändå ska ominstallera Ubuntu.
<weddda> realubot: helt rätt?
<weddda> realubot: om det är enklare att göra så så gör jag det. annars så skulle det vara skönt att slippa ta bort ubuntu.
<realubot> weddda: Då rekommenderar jag att du installerar Windows på 160GB och struntar i vad Windows gör med 250GB-disken. Därefter installerar du Ubuntu på 250GB-disken för då ska UBuntu automatiskt lösa Grub/MBR-strulet åt dig.
<speakman> Förslag på JavaScript-böcker att köpa?
<realubot> speakman: Fråga i #javascript eller nåt. Jag har fått bra tips i #bash och #python
<weddda> realubot: men Grub, som kommer upp då jag startar datorn, försvinner när jag installerat windows med MBR eller? tänkte om jag partionerar om efter setups behov och på så sätt struntar i ubuntudisken, så borde väl Grub försvinna också?
<weddda> realubot: för som med flertalet windows installerat så strular MBR till det, vill inte att Grub också skall göra det.
<realubot> weddda: Det som är viktigt är att du när du kommer till UBuntus installationsalternativ för partitionering väljer att mnanuellt partionera disken... Där väljer du att radera hela 250GB. Därefter skapar du två partitioner: 1. En swap på 2xRAM-minnets storlek. 2. En partition som har filsystemet ext4 och som har / som monteringspunkt. Därefter kör du så det ryker.
<speakman> realubot: jag har gjort det men dom har ju inget konkret :p
<realubot> weddda: Grub fixar Windows och Ubuntu. Det är därför man ska installera Windows först och Ubuntu efteråt. UBuntu skriver över MBR med Grub. Om du installerar i omvänd ordning blir det problem. Då skriver Windows över Grub med MBR och du ser inte UBuntu när du startar datorn.
<realubot> speakman: Aha.
<speakman> nu gonatt
<realubot> speakman: Jag har inget tips. :S
<realubot> speakman: Natti.
<realubot> weddda: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_JBHfzEovWs8/TMWkdiAJkkI/AAAAAAAAAw8/OcaLo0PGwdM/s1600/5ubuntu10.10install-partition.png
<weddda> realubot: TACK
<weddda> realubot: för hjälpen! väldigt uppskattat att du tog dig tid :)
<realubot> weddda: Du ska ha typ: /dev/sda och /dev/sdb. /dev/sda ska innehålla Windows. /dev/sdb ska ha två partitioner, sdb1 och swap. sdb1 ska ha monteringspunkten / för Linux filsystemet.
<realubot> weddda: Ja, jag vet inte om du har fått svar så du är nöjd.
<weddda> realubot: om jag skall upgradera RAM vid senare tillfälle, kan jag inte ha en ca 10gb swap? och skall det inte finnas en extra partion för /home, eller är det bara onödigt?
<weddda> realubot: jag läste fel, trodde du skulle lägga dig, men ändå tacksam!
<realubot> weddda: Det är hur som helst viktigt att du går in på manuell partionering innan Ubuntu installationen sätter igång på allvar och att du där ser till att välja rätt disk som inte innehåller Windows för att installera Ubuntu på.
<realubot> weddda: 10GB swap är sjukt mycket.
<realubot> weddda: Du klarar dig gott och väl med 1GB. 2 ggr RAM är bara ett riktmärke. Ta 1-2GB så är det lugnt.
<weddda> realubot: okej, men en egen partion för /home är det onödigt? för det har jag nu.
<realubot> weddda: Du kan ha en extra partition för home när du ändå håller på men det är inte nödvändigt. Om du inte skapar en extra partition för home så hamnar home på samma partition som /. Det är standard i UBuntu om du inte använder manuell partionering.
<realubot> weddda: Nja, det var speaky som skulle sova. :)
<weddda> realubot: så ingen skillnad i prestanda eller liknande om man lägger olika partioner för det? I windows är det lättare att ha windows på en liten partion och alla program på en annan, för annars lägger sig massa skräpfiler efter avinstallering kring windowsfilerna, Blir det inte liknande problem i ubuntu? eller ja /home är väl för personliga filer och inte program?
<realubot> weddda: "Setting up /home on a separate partition is beneficial because your settings, files, and desktop will be maintained if you upgrade, (re)install Ubuntu or another distro. This works because /home has a sub-folder for each user's settings and files which contain all the data & settings of that user. Telling Ubuntu to use an existing home partition can be done by selecting "Manual Partitioning" during the in
<realubot> weddda: Det kan dock ställa till problem också för om du installerar en Ubuntu-version där gamla inställningar för olika program inte fungerar med den nya versionerns nyare program så blir det ibland problem.
<weddda> realubot: Men då gör ju det att jag i windows inte kan formatera hdd, utan får nöja mig med att rensa partionen som ubuntu ligger på?
<realubot> weddda: Du kan inte räkna med att konfigurationsfiler i Hemkatalogen fungerar rakt av med nya versioner av olika program i en ny version av Ubuntu.
<weddda> realubot: Installerar samma version av ubuntu så inga problem. men program måste installeras om ändå?
<realubot> weddda: Det är smart att lägga / på en snabb ssd. Och då kan man ha home på en vanlig hårddisk med mer utrymme för musik, film osv.
<realubot> weddda: Det där med att filerna sprids ut är ju om jag har förstått saken rätt ett Widnows-problem. Det är därför man inte defragmenterar i Linux.
<realubot> weddda: Nej, är det samma version av Ubuntu så är det nog grönt.
<weddda> realubot: har ingen sdd.  Aha, jo windows är ju bara problem och virus stup i kvarten :D men å andra sidan så är det grymt för spel :)
<realubot> weddda: Däremot måste du installera alla program igen. Det är bara konfigurationsfilerna som spraras. Programmen ligger inte i home utan i andra kataloger under /usr och /etc eller vad det är.'
<realubot> weddda: Jo, spelen är ju byggda för Windows plus att grafikkorten oftast har bättre stöd i Windows än i Linux.
<weddda> realubot: Men då jag har installerat programen igen så behöver jag inte konfigurera om dom, utan det blir automatiskt mina gammla inställningar?
<realubot> weddda: DU bever inte ha en home-partition men du förlorar inget på att ha det heller. Det som är ett problem är ju att du måste dela upp utrymmet på / och /home på ett smart sätt så att det fyller dina behov.
<weddda> realubot: går det att formatera enbart / partionen från windows då?
<realubot> weddda: Japp. Det ska vara så. Nu vet jag inte hur det är om något program skriver över konfigurationsfiler under installationen men normalt tror jag du slipper konfugurera programmen.
<realubot> weddda: Inte en chans. Det är filsystemet som ligger på /.
<weddda> realubot: fast låter frestande att skita i /home också ;)
<realubot> weddda: Jag kanske missuppfattade dig med /. Jag vet inte riktigt.
<realubot> weddda: Jag använder aldrig en home-partition. Det blir lite strul om du har mycket film, musik m.m. och ska ominstallera Ubuntu utan att home ligger på en egen partition. Så om du har mycket grejer lagrat så är det nog värt med en home-partition.
<realubot> weddda: Skapa en home partition också då. :D
<realubot> weddda: ext4
<weddda> realubot: Men såhär: jag har en partion för / och en separat för /home. tror jag, alltså jag partionerade upp det så det skulle bli en separat /home, men när jag går in i Disk Utility så är 240gb en partion och sen står det extended 10gb på sluter och under den står det en lika stor 10gb swap
<speakman> lugn nu, varför skapa en home-partition?
<realubot> weddda: Sätt / till 20GB så har du så det räcker och blir över till filsystemet.
<realubot> ext4
<speakman> ja i flera veckor...
<speakman> realubot: kan du sammanfatta läget lite kort?
<realubot> eliasjo: Därefter skapar du en home på resten av utrymmet och en swap på 2GB, typ.
<realubot> speakman: Han ska manuellt partionera en disk på 250GB och undrar om han ska ha home på en egen partition. Jag säger att det är idé om han ska ominstallera Ubuntu i framtiden och ha kvar inställningsfiler för program och slippa flytta filmer, musik m.m. innan ominstallationen av UBuntu.
<realubot> eliasjo: Oj, fel igen.
<realubot> speakman: Har du några invändningar?
<weddda> så /= 20gb swap=2gb och /home=resterande utrymme?
<speakman> realubot: varför skulle han installera om ubuntu i framtiden?
<speakman> weddda: hur mycket minne har maskinen?
<realubot> speakman: Fråga inte mig.
<realubot> speakman: Vad har du emot en home-partition?
<weddda> speakman: för att jag leker mycket och alltid lyckas klanta till något ;)
<speakman> realubot: partionering över huvud taget gör ju att den skalar dåligt över hela disken
<weddda> speakman: 1gb för tillfället, men 3gb i framtiden.
<speakman> weddda: då kan du nog rädda dina dokument och sedan installera om rubbet istället. För om du klantar dig ordentligt så kan felet lika gärna ligga i din hemkatalog som i övriga systemet
<weddda> speakman: skalar?
<speakman> skalar ja, du måste ju bestämma innan hur stor varje del ska vara
<speakman> om det är en och samma så använder man där det finns plats
<realubot> weddda: Jag tycker det låter vettigt med / på 20GB ext4, swap på 2GB och home i ext4 på resten av 250GB-disken ja.
<speakman> om man leker mycket så fyller man nog snart 20GB och då är det inte lika roligt längre.
<realubot> speakman: Skalningsproblemet är knappast ett problem om han har 20GB på /?
<speakman> realubot: 20GB fyller du snabbt
<realubot> Och ca 230GB på home.
<realubot> speakman: 20GB?
<speakman> vad ska han med 230GB i home för?
<realubot> speakman: Det gör man väl inte? Systemet är väl på 4GB?
<speakman> realubot: efter nyinstallation kanske, knappast sen
<weddda> speakman: så om jag har / och /home på samma partion, och bara partionerar in en swap, så "slits" disken mindre?
<realubot> Det är ju 16GB med enbart program?
<speakman> allt du installerar läggs ju utanför /home, så...
<realubot> speakman: För film, musik, bilder m.m. Det tar plats. Därför han ska ha 230GB i home.
<realubot> speakman: Jo, men vad tar 16GB?
<realubot> speakman: Jag har ju kört med Ubuntu på en 8GB hårddisk på min netbook utan problem.
<speakman> Om man ska spara musik och film i stora volymer så skulle jag rekommendera en separat lagringspartition av typen NTFS så den kan delas med Windows.
<speakman> Och köra resten som /, utan särskilt /home
<realubot> speakman: Om man använder Ubuntu någorlunda normalt så kommer man aldrig upp i 16GB på systemet. Det är grejer i home som tar plats, musik, film m.m.
<speakman> realubot: Ja för enklare användning kanske 20GB räcker. Men det låter ändå bakvänt med 230GB bara för /home ?
<speakman> som sagt, en separat lagringspartition är ju rätt smidigt av många skäl
<speakman> går ju att dela ut den med samba till övriga nätverket inte minst
<speakman> (vilket förvisso också går från sin hemkatalog, men det är dålig design och praxis)
<realubot> speakman: Ja, jag vet inte. Men om man ska ominstallera Ubuntu då och då så är det problem med att under /-partitionen.
<speakman> Om han ska installera om Ubuntu så beror det nog på att något inte fungerar som det ska. Och då är det med lika stor sannolikhet att felet ligger i hemmappen.
<realubot> Det var därför jag började gagga om separat home.
<weddda> men angåenden min fråga, slits disken mer om jag har flera partioner? eller vadå?
<speakman> om han installerar om en ubuntu som slutat funka, men behåller sin gamla home, så kan felet lika väl bestå även efter ominstallation :)
<realubot> speakman: Jo, men det är enkelt att resna ut konfigutationsfiler ur Hem, men inte så lätt att ofta flytta 200GB musik och film.
<speakman> realubot: därför är en lagringspartition under t.ex. /srv bättre :)
<realubot> speakman: Jo, visst. Det är inte fel.
<weddda> grabbar? :D
<speakman> $ sudo du -xsh / --exclude /home
<speakman> 18G	/
<speakman> $
<realubot> speakman: Förutom att hans morsa ser all porr eftersom /srv inte är krypterad default som Home är.
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-22
<weddda> HAHA
<speakman> du summerade inte porrdiskussionen :)
<realubot> Om man väljer krypterad Hem-katalog under installationen då.
<speakman> Du nämnde inget om kryptering heller :)
<realubot> speakman: Nej, det vet jag inte om han vill ha heller faktiskt.
<realubot> weddda: Jag tror inte disken slits mer men jag vet inte säkert.
<speakman> Det kan jag inte riktigt se någon nytta med om man ska lagra större mängder data. Snarare för personliga dokument etc.
<speakman> jag tror inte det gör mätbar skillnad på slitningen
<realubot> weddda: Om vi säger så här. Är det viktigt för dig att innehåller i Hem-katalogen inte går att komma över om datorn blir stulen eller om någon skummis loggar in på din dator?
<weddda> Nja, hur pass säkert är ubuntu? för windows har ju en del krypteringsprogram om man vill skydda personliga filer.
<speakman> Personligen har jag själv en lagringspartition under /srv/storage för att dela bland användare och datorer, och min rätt långa erfarenhet har aldrig sett något behov av en egen partition för /home än så länge.
<speakman> Vill man vara riktigt säker så är nog heldiskkryptering att föredra isånafal.
<weddda> speakman: enligt vissa guider för nybörjare så föreslår dom en /home
<realubot> weddda: Det går att kryptera enstaka filer i UBuntu också. Det är mer det att Ubuntu har ett system för att kryptera hela Hemkatalogen allt som allt direkt.
<weddda> realubot: med lösenord för allt tänkte du?
<realubot> weddda: Nej.
<speakman> http://learninginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/installing-ubuntu-804-with-full-disk-encryption/
<realubot> weddda: Du måste ange lösen när du loggar in och då låses hela Hem-katalogen upp. Om man inte anger lösen så är Hem-katalogen krypterad och "omöjlig" för utomstående att komma åt. T.ex. om någon bootar din dator med en Ubuntu Live CD så kommer dom inte åt din Hem-katalog om den är krypterad.
<realubot> speakman: Varför är heldisk-kryptering så bra då?
<speakman> realubot: då har du ju säkrat exakt allt
<speakman> men kryptering kostar i prestanda
<speakman> så om man inte har särskilda skäl att kryptera så ser jag inte riktigt varför man bör göra det
<realubot> weddda: Ska du dela ut filer över ett nätverk med Windows-datorer?
<weddda> realubot: gick det inte att radera / partionen genom windows utan att /home följer med?
<speakman> (fast det är klart, om man håller sina stora datafiler borta från /home så går det ju alldeles utmärkt att krypter hemmappen ;)
<speakman> realubot: om han tänker lägga till en till användare framöver då? ska dom inte få komma åt musik och film då?
<realubot> weddda: Inte om du har home på /-partitionen men om du har home på en egen parition så går det.
<speakman> weddda: i vilket läge vill du ta bort / men inte /home ?
<realubot> att radera / utan att radera home.
<speakman> varför?
<weddda> nja, aldrig fått nätverket att fungera, sitter på en extern hdd som jag lagrar allt på, men den sitter oftast på ett annat ställe, så tänkte om jag fyller upp en stor /home innan jag springer runt med externa.
<realubot> speakman: Nej, så det får dom ju inte då. Dom nya användarna.
<speakman> realubot: precis...
<realubot> speakman: Jag förstår ditt resonemang. Det är en ok lösning att ha /srv
<speakman> Som sagt, håll /home till det den ska vara; personlig
<weddda> speakman: jag tänker skita i ubuntu, och installera windows, då installeras MBR också, sedan formaterar jag ubuntudisken och installerar om ubuntu så jag får Grub igen?
<weddda> realubot: blev det rätt så?
<speakman> weddda: rätt och rätt - om du inte har ubuntu där innan så finns det väl inte något att ta bort? )
<realubot> Det beror ju på vad han har på home. Om det inte är mycket så går det ju lika bra att ha allt under / och om det är mycket musik, film som ska delar så är /srv en bra idé och om det är massor av hemliga dokument så bör ha ha det under /home på en krypterad partition.
<speakman> eler har jag missat något?
<weddda> realubot: svara du, det är för rörigt för mig för att förklara ;)
<speakman> (man kan ju också ha en krypterad /home/$USER/Private-katalog som man kan upprätta i efterhand också)
<speakman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<realubot> speakman: Ja. Hur var det nu. Han vill installera Windows XP på en 160GB-disk MEN Windows vill under installationen lägga filer på hans 250GB-Ubuntu-disk av någon anledning. Då sa jag att han kan koppla ur UBuntu-disken, installera XP och sen koppla in Ubuntu-disken, boota en Ubuntu Live, radera MBR och ominstallera Grub på 250GB-disken.
<speakman> Så Ubuntu är redan installerat och klart?
<speakman> Hm - Windows borde inte ens kunna läsa Ubuntus partitioner. Särskilt inte Windows XP.
<realubot> speakman: Ett alt. är ju att ominstallera Windows och sen ominstallera Ubuntu. Det var då vi snackade om att ominstallera Ubuntu som vi kom in på det här med partitioner för jag sa att han får se till att välja manuell partitonering (eller använd hela disken) och se till att inte ta disken med XP på.
<speakman> http://joernfranz.wordpress.com/2011/01/20/installing-ubuntu-10-10-with-full-disk-encryption/ bw
<speakman> btw
<speakman> realubot: tar inte Ubuntu hänsyn till Windows om det redan finns installerat?
<speakman> (inte så ofta man installerar Ubuntu. Än mindre med Windows liggandes)
<realubot> speakman: Japp. Han har redan Ubuntu på en 250GB-hårddisk och Windows på en 160GB-disk. Nu vill han ominstallera Win på 160-disken men Windows installationen verkar vilja skriva filer till 250-disken.
<realubot> speakman: Jo. Ubuntu tar hänsyn till Windows, men Windows tar inte hänsyn till Ubuntu.
<speakman> Om han under installationen av Windows tar bort alla partitioner på 250GB-disken så kommer inte Windows att skriva något på den
<weddda> speakman: windows ser inte ubuntu, det står bara unknown, så jag tror det är därför setup vill lägga filer på "unknown" = ubuntu
<speakman> realubot: jag menar utan att välja manuell partionering
<speakman> weddda: vad får dig att misstänka att Windows lägger filer på Ubuntu-disken?
<realubot> speakman: Jo, standardalternativet är använd störtsa möjliga ledia utrymme eller något men han vill ha Ubuntu på 250-disken och Windows på 160-disken.
<realubot> Och då måste han välja "använd hela disken" och välja rätt disk eller ta manuell partionering.
<weddda> speakman: för det står efter man har valt en av de 2 NTFS partionerna på 160 att det inte går att installera där, utan startup filerna måste läggas på 250 för att installatinen skall kunna fortsätta
<speakman> Om han tagit bort de befintliga partitioner på 250GB-disken så borde Ubuntu tolka det som ledigt utrymme?
<realubot> speakman: Jag tycker också att det låter skumt att Windows vill lägga filer på en annan partition än han väljer i Windows installationsmeny att installera Windows på, men, men...
<speakman> weddda: aha, men det kan ha att göra med hur hårddiskarna är konfigurearde.
<speakman> realubot: kan bero på att den måste boota från första hårddisken och det är 250GB:aren
<realubot> speakman: Jo, det är möjligt att Ubuntu tolkar det så ja.
<speakman> men det var ju 100 år sedan man  hade med windows att göra så jag vet inte
<realubot> speakman: Mhm, han får ändra i BIOS.
<speakman> realubot: inte säkert att det är så enkelt
<realubot> Nehe.
<speakman> ett alternativ är ju som realubot var inne på; ryck ur 250GB-disken
<weddda> Om jag tar bort partionerna på 250disken så försvinner väl ubuntu?
<speakman> för sedan kommer Ubuntus GRUB att sköta booten och då finns inga problem med bootordning et al
<speakman> weddda: ja, jag antog att du skulle installera om?
<speakman> jaja, fortsätt som ni höll på ni. Jag har delgett mina åsikter. Varesig ni ville ha dom eller inte. :)
<weddda> ja, men om jag lyckas installera utan att använda 250 disken och det inte blir problem med MBR eller grub så gör jag inte det.
<realubot> speakman: Jo, men då får han problemet med att MBR lägger sig på 160-disken och hur gör Ubuntu då när det installeras på 250-disken? Anävnder det MBR-utrymmet på 160-disken för Grub eller hamnar Grub på 250-disken?
<realubot> Om Ubuntu tar MBR på 160-disken så är det ju grönt.
<speakman> GRUB hamnar väl där BIOS letar efter det?
<speakman> Annars varnar den vid installationen har jag för mig.
<weddda> Men om jag rycker ur 250gb och installerar windows och sedan kopplar in den igen, känner då grub av att jag har annat windows, och lägger sig över MBR så jag slipper göra något kanske? eller blir det så att den automatiskt bootar MBR?
<speakman> nej GRUB lägger sig alltid rädd afaict
<speakman> rätt even
<weddda> va?
<realubot> speakman: Jo, men MBR hamnar ju på 160-disken men var hamnar Grub när man kopplar in 250-disken igen och installerar Ubuntu där?
<realubot> Det är det som är fråan. Kommer Ubuntu fatta att den ska lägga Grub över MBR på 160-disken?
<speakman> realubot: MBR finns på alla diskar. BIOS avgör vilken som kommer användas. Och när han installer Ubuntu så sitter alla diskar i som kommer användas, och då kommer GRUB att hamna på "rätt" disk.
<realubot> Om inte så antar jag att det bara är att boota Live CD:n och radera MBR på 160-disken och ominstallera Grub med fakeroot.
<speakman> GRUB skriver väl MBR:en på den disk som står som första boot-disk. Annat har jag inte varit med om.
<realubot> eller vad det heter...
<speakman> ja
<speakman> det finns väl rescue-mode på alternate-skivan annars?
<speakman> så mountar den upp det befintliga systemet direkt
<realubot> speakman: Ok, om du säger det så. Då är det ju bara att tuta och köra.
<speakman> slipper använda fakeroot/chroot et al
<weddda> realubot: Men om jag inte installerar om ubuntu, utan bara rycker ur disken, installerar windows, och trycker in den igen, så borde väl grub känna av ev, ändringar och registrera dom i boot menyn?
<speakman> weddda: det beror på vilken bootloader som ligger i MBR:en på den aktuella bootdisken
<realubot> MBR ryker automatiskt och ersätts med Grub när Ubuntu installeras på 250-disken även om den inte sitter i när Windows installeras.
<speakman> ja precis så
<speakman> men jag undra om han inte tänker på att använda sitt redan installerade ubuntu nu :)
<weddda> Men om 250disken är vald som 1a prioritering så väljs ju grub då före MBR som ligger som 2a prio?
<speakman> isåfall går det att boota live-skivan (eller alternate-skivan och välja rescue-mode) och skriva om MBR med GRUB därifrån
<speakman> weddda: alla diskar har MBR. Båda dina också. Men vilken som kommer köras beror på vilken hårddisk som är första prioritering i boot-ordningen i BIOS.
<realubot> Om du ska ha kvar Ubuntu så tror jag att du måste ominstallera Grub men det är möjligt att Grub-ominstallationen sopar rent MBR på 160-disken automatiskt.7
<speakman> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<realubot> Nja? I Rescue mode då?
<speakman> t.ex.
<speakman> det där beror ju på omständigheterna naturligtvis
<weddda> speakman: Ja, men om då ubuntu disken ligger först i BIOS så borde det väl inte var anågot problem, för den känner väl av nya windows, och lägger det som alternativ i listan?
<speakman> antagligen ligger GRUB kvar i MBR på 250GB-disken och då kommer det ju starta galant.
<weddda> Ja, jag får undersöka detta imorgon, skall upp tidigt och jobba. Tack för hjälpen båda två, väldigt uppskattat!
<weddda> Peace!
<speakman> om du nu blev något klokare...
<speakman> Här har du till Windows iaf: http://www.trumpet.com.au/index.php/downloads.html
<weddda> HAHA det är ju frågan ;)
<realubot> speakman: Jag tror inte det räcker med att Grub ligger kvar på 250-disken om han ominstallerar Windows.
<speakman> realubot: om han rycker ur den disken när windows installeras så
<speakman> och sedan ser till att den är högsta prio vid boot i BIOS
<weddda> Men om det inte går så stoppar jag bara i live cd:n och söker svar därifrån?
<weddda> Aja, peace!
<realubot> Ok, det är klart. Strulet med MBR inträffar bara om han installerar Windows efter Ubuntu på samma disk.
<speakman> precis
<speakman> Windows kör skoningslöst över allt annat
<realubot> Eller om BIOS tar fel disk då. :S
<speakman> enklast är förstås att tömma båda diskarna på partitioner, installera sedan Windows på 160GB-disken (även Windows-installationen bjuder ju på val av partitioner) och sist installera Ubuntu på andra disken.
<speakman> BIOS tar den disk du säger åt den att ta.
<realubot> Jag tycker fortfarande det är konstigt att Windows vill skriva till hans 250GB-disk när han väljer i Windows installationen att lägga Windows på en partition på 160-disken. :S
<realubot> speakman: Det näst sista du sa där är ju det jag har försökt att säga.
<realubot> 1. Installera Windows på 160-disken. 2. Installera Ubuntu på 250-disken.
<speakman> ja precis, men låta båda diskarna sitta i hela tiden
<speakman> problemet är ju när windows säger att den måste skriva till 250GB:aren för att fortsätta
<realubot> MEN eftersom Windows inte lyder honom när han vill lägga in det på 160-disken så sa jag åt honom att koppla ur den andra disken.
<speakman> då kanske lösningen är att ställa om BIOS så den bootar först på 160GB:aren
<speakman> och efter Windows har installerats så ändrar man tillbaka till 250GB
<realubot> Ja, jag vet inte. Jag har aldrig varit med om att Windows gör så.
<realubot> Det är mycket möjligt att det är en lösning.
<realubot> speakman: Aja, vi får se om han kommer tillbaka och ber om hjälp.
<Philip5> jaha
<Philip5> maxjezy: sömntuta
<Philip5> dagon_ & maxjezy: vad ni ligger efter era latmaskar! ser ni något som inte ni har i den här screenshoten?!?! :D   http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/adeu8ie8/Blenderhomeusersceneswhiskyglass2.bl.png
<haffe> God morgon.
<jonasbjork> god morgon!
<jonasbjork> nu blir det the gjaim! flex!
<psysine> haffe, hej! läget?
<psysine> (vi gjorde elproj ihop)
<cHarNe2> så vad glad jag blev nu när mitt vanliga skal-konto funkar som det ska igen :)
<zChris> Undra när det kommer en lika smidig användarupplevelse till Linux som  Windows
<zChris> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/011/4/5/troll_face_says_the_game__by_james_mizuhara-d36zguw.png
<madbear> zChris: vad säg du
<cHarNe2> zChris: hur menar du? massa frågot och kryssboxar som poppar upp när man jobbar med något viktigt?
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Som automagiska uppdateringar som ploppar upp varje timme och vill starta om dautamauskinen
<Markslap> Ploppade upp varje timme i 31 dagar på jobbdatorn
<cHarNe2> mina automatiska uppdateringar består av ett cronjobb som skickar ut ett mail varje måndag, onsdag, fredag om vilka uppdateringar som finns tillgängliga.
<Markslap> Gött
<Markslap> Min server vill starta om
<Markslap> Men det står bara lite snällt varje gång man ansluter
<cHarNe2> Markslap: ubuntu? "Systemet behöver startas om"
<Markslap> ** System restart required ***
<Markslap> Mm, Ubuntu Server 10.04
<cHarNe2> kör arch, så inget sånt här inte :P
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Jag gillar Ubuntus repos
<Markslap> Jag vill inte tycka om Ubuntu
<Markslap> :>
<cHarNe2> tycker att ubuntus alla versioner gör det jobbigt
<Markslap> Mja, smakfråga
<cHarNe2> Markslap: jo, helt klart.
<Markslap> Hade en cpu load på 2.1-2.8 igår, det var illa
<Markslap> Nu är det nere på 1.4-1.7
<Markslap> MÃ¥ste uppgradera
<cHarNe2> Markslap: hjälper det?
<cHarNe2> vad är det dom drar CPU då?
<Markslap> Minecraftservrar
<Markslap> Skulle behöva mer RAM och CPU mainly
<Markslap> Eller, inte mer CPU
<Markslap> Men en snabbare :D
<cHarNe2> mincraft..
<Markslap> Mm
<zChris> Hatar Automagiskt ordet :P
<Markslap> :P
<Markslap> away :)
<Markslap> Have a nice day
<zChris> http://ircz.de/p/558d99cb9877fe4c352bbc308fc2b739e18e6d02
<zChris> http://www.thewindowsclub.com/the-mystery-of-the-3-music-files-in-windows-7
<zChris> dra ner och lyssna på dom här beautisena :)
<cHarNe2> zChris: vågar man trycka på dina länkar? gillar inte tyska varnings texter :S
<zChris> cHarNe2, är väll igen fara om du sitter i linux? ;)
<zChris> kolla på den här cHarNe2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj980Op1GRY&feature=related
<tiina> någon här?
<zChris> mm
<zChris> tiina, dög inte jag eller!
<zChris> jaha, quitat?
<coobra> nej
<zChris> jag förstår ingeting :S
<zChris> finns det någon invisible mode nu på qnet?
<arand> qnet?
<zChris> ja tiina sa nått
<zChris> men sen försvann na :O
<arand> Senast jag kollade var det här fnode :þ
<coobra> zChris: du kan cloaka
<zChris> syns man ingenstans då
<coobra> va ?
<tiina> Hejsan skulle behöva lite hjälp med min HP skrivare?
<tiina> Nåt har hänt och har försökt installera om och om nu finns det helt plötsligt 3 versioner???
<kodapa> Hejsan jag skulle gärna vilja veta tiina behver hjälp med?
<tiina> vet ej hur man får bort de?
<tiina> Jag har problem med att få min hp skrivare att fungera och nu har jag helt plötsligt 3 versioner av samma version som inte funkar???
<tiina> får upp meddelandet om att hp-systraybugreport
<tiina> att systray har kraschat
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583747/
<tiina> paste kraschrapporten här
<tiina> Halåååå???Ngn här??
<tiina> HP SKRIVARE installationer
<BeelzebubSE> om nån vet nåt får du nog svar så småningom
<tiina> okey.....hoppas
<virtuald> vilket program försöker du skriva ut med och vad har du installerat för drivrutiner?
<virtuald> tiina: jag skulle ha googlat på skrivarens modellnamn och nummer och ubuntu crash (t.ex.)
<tiina> hp photosmart c4680
<chees> finsn de inget bra mail checker program för chrome?
<Laban> På tal om skrivare... Har en drös med toners på jobbet som vi ska slänga, någon som vill ha?
<tiina> jag försökt installera 3 olika så nu har jag 3 olika rutiner???? kakafoni jag ta bort alla och starta en RÄTT installation av hela HP Photosmart C4680 in ubuntu 10.10
<tiina> vet inte nu hur jag får bort alla skrivar rutiner...av samma sort
<virtuald> laban: någon för brother?
<Laban> Nope
<Laban> HP, Canon, OKI
<Laban> ...och några matris-skrivare
<virtuald> tiina: men hur la du in drivrutinerna då?
<tiina> från hp hemsida för linux auto run
<tiina> men vet inte hur man av installerar alla...
<tiina> vågar inte göra mer blir bara fel och fel
<virtuald> aha… borde finnas instruktiner på deras sidor då? funkar inte de?
<tiina> ja men fattar inte hur man tar bort gamla installationer
<virtuald> beror på hur du lagt in det
<tiina> och nu har jag rört till rubbet och stubbet här
<tiina> hplip-3.11.1.run
<virtuald> men alltså om det inte funkar nu har du inte mycket att förlora på att fortsätta att försöka
<tiina> ja bara man vet HUR???
<virtuald> det vet man inte förän man har fixat det…
<tiina> ok.....
<virtuald> har bråkat lite med min skrivare och fick googla en del
<tiina> hur tar man bort 3 samma hplip?
<tiina> jag fick efter linuxkärnans uppdatering kontig bug meddelande om att min hpsystray hade kraschat sedan tänkte jag att den kanske ska uppdateras och det gjorde jag men samma fel kvar
<virtuald> jag letar efter hur man gör på http://hplipopensource.com, har du kollat där?
<tiina> kan ej öppna länken men den ser ut som om just där jag var och laddade hplip
<virtuald> http://hplipopensource.com
<virtuald> det va ett komma på slutet som inte hörde till adressen
<tiina> ja exakt...därifrån har jag laddat dessa 3 gg.....men hjälper inte att köra make uninstall???
<virtuald> dpkg -l hplip
<tiina> ok vänta
<virtuald> om du kör det kommandot, står det ii först då? eller un eller rc?
<tiina> ii
<virtuald> okej paketet är installerat då
<virtuald> har du kollat trouble shooting på de sidorna?
<tiina> ja 3 gånger men vet ej vad annars är fel och att det finns 3 installationer nu istället gjort av mig av samma sort
<virtuald> hittar inte den där hplip-3.11.1.run
<tiina> jag körde förut hp check -l
<tiina> hp check -t
<virtuald> eller jo nu hittade jag den nog
<virtuald> okej vad sa den då?
<tiina> 3 samma installationer
<virtuald> aha
<tiina> hur får jag bort de 2 och kolla vad som har kraschat
<virtuald> undrar var det där hp-kommandot kommer från
<tiina> nej nu händer inget med kommandot jag skrev ovan här ???
<tiina> kommandot kommer från samma ställe hplipopensource.com
<virtuald> du får iaf bort en av dem genom att ta bort paketet hplip (sudo apt-get --purge autoremove hplip), se bara till så den inte vill ta bort jättemycket eller paket som ubuntu-desktop
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> följde den med hplip-3.11.1.run?
<tiina> hplip hplip-gui kdesudo tas bort
<tiina> nej
<tiina> ska jag ta bort de?
<virtuald> ja
<tiina> J
<tiina> Kan jag återkomma om några timmar måste snabbt iväg med bilen hände nåt...Tack
<tiina> den tog bort dem...tack så mycket ska återkomma senare
<virtuald> ok
<olja> hallå
<olja_> ...
<virtuald> hej
<olja_> hej
<virtuald> laban: i vilken stad finns de?
<olja_> någon här som kör KDE ?
<larsemil> ja det äör det
<scarleo> olja_: ja men inte på Ubuntu :)
<olja_> sacrelo:  vad kör du KDE på då?
<scarleo> olja_: openSUSE
<olja_> vad är openSUSU, ännu en linux variant?
<scarleo> olja_: japp http://www.opensuse.org/en/
<olja_> ok, har nyligen installerat kubuntu o KDE på min dator och har trixat o fixat lite
<scarleo> Var det något du ville ha hjälp med KDE eller?
<larsemil> okej. ställ din fråga du så ska du nog få svar
<olja_> tja, KDE koplar inte automatiskt till internet (till trådlösa nätvärket) utan det finns något som heter "plånboks..." som  kräver först att man skriver in ett lösenord och då kopplar den upp
<olja_> förstår att detta är ett skydd men känns lite omständigt
<larsemil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361403 kanske?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oj
<cfc_{Pawpad}> nu har jag lyckats komma in haha
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hej alla
<scarleo> Plånboken lagrar ju massa olika lösenord för dig och normalt sett anger du bara lösenordet en gång så sådär värst omständigt vet jag inte om jag tycker. Men det går att välja att inte använda den också
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag undrad om man kan få lite hjälp ^^;
<cfc_{Pawpad}> eller finns det en chat för hur man använder ubuntu server??
<madbear> ja vad vill du ha hjälp med cfc_{Pawpad}
<olja_> men finns det någonmening med plånboken?
<madbear> ja att ha ett lösen till olika lösen
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jo jag ska starta ett java basserat program men har ingen anning om commandon eller namn för program till servern
<cfc_{Pawpad}> allt jag har är servers
<olja_> madbear: men till vad mer än att koppla sig till nätet har man plånboken till?
<madbear> olika saker
<madbear> svn, smb, ftp u name it
<madbear> cfc_{Pawpad}: java -jar prog.jar kanske?
<madbear> men du får ta å tanka java först kanske
<cfc_{Pawpad}> mm men hur gör jag det med ubuntu server?
<arand> cfc_{Pawpad}: aptitude search java; aptitude search icedtea
<arand> Är något installerat?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> vet ej än det håller fortfarande på att installeras
<cfc_{Pawpad}> dock vet jag ej vad LVM eller vad det stog bettyde
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oj vad det tar tid att formatera en 80GB
<cfc_{Pawpad}> kan man använda ubuntu även som Meda Station??
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Media*
<cHarNe2> cfc_{Pawpad}: hur menar du?
<cHarNe2> cfc_{Pawpad}: som en server på nätverket där du lagrar filer/musik/filmer?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> typ
<cfc_{Pawpad}> tror det
<cfc_{Pawpad}> men det jag ska köra är ju endast minecraft
<kodein> det står ju hyfsat exakt vad du ska skriva på http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp ...
<Laban> virtuald: Göteborg
<cHarNe2> cfc_{Pawpad}: återigen detta minecraft..
<larsemil> minecraft <3.
<kodein> ständigt detta mainecraft
<cHarNe2> polarna kommer fram på förfesterna jämt och undrar varför jag inte vill lira med dom.
<speakman> minecraft server har gigantiska systemkrav
<larsemil> är det någon som kör firefox här som kunde göra mig en tjänst?
<kodein> hade det bara trådat så hade det ju inte varit nåt problem
<larsemil> http://anderssons.kund.dalnix.se/foretag/offertforfragan/ kolla om javascriptet fungerar på den här länken i firefox. det vill till och från i min
<arand> larsemil: Mozilla Iceweasel 3.5.16, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2010 mozilla.org
<arand> ... Funkar
<larsemil> arand: tack!
<larsemil> hade ett cp problem att det bara fungerade om man hade firebug uppe. men nu verkar det ha löst sig.
<larsemil> <3
<larsemil> aja ut i solen
<HeMan> Haloj!
<speakman> morrn!
<tiina> Hejsan jag skulle fortsätta med problemet om att installera min HP skrivare
<scarleo> Vad är problemet då?
<tiina> Hejsan jag fick felmeddelnadet hela tiden om att min HP systray har chrashed och nu har jag tagit bort alla hplip och måste då installera på nytt en bra version som funkar på min HP Photosmart C4680
<tiina> har nu laddat ner hplip från opensource.com
<tiina> men vet inte om man måste installera några viktiga filer innan???
<tiina> Jag har Ubuntu Maverick 10.10
<ah-berg> tiina: kör på  föjj instruktionerna på hps hemsida annars
<tiina> det är det jag gör men jag måste kolla så allt som ska finnas innan man installerar HPlip därifrån finns i min dator för sist blev det 2 errrors
<tiina> hej vilka qt UI paket ska vara installerade innan??
<virtuald> ubuntu-desktop
<virtuald> Om du inte kör ubuntu netbook
<virtuald> tror den heter ubuntu-netbook då
<Spixx> en fråga: har en auth_key uppsatt för root på en server (vilket funkar) men om användaren "temp" loggar in med en key (och pub key i ~/.ssh/auth...) så försöker den skicka id_rsa id_dsa samt identity men ger upp?
<tiina> men jag kollar på hplipopensource.com och där finns en lista rekommendationer man ska ha i sin dator innan men jag vet inte om allt finns med i min dator eftersom det var 2 fel förut med hplipfilen
<Spixx> http://pastebin.com/jDdwR2vN
<HeMan> Spixx: kolla att du har rätt rättigheter på filer och bibliotek
<HeMan> Spixx: ssh är väldigt petig på rättigheter
<Spixx> 600 på auth...
<Spixx> 700 på .ssh
<Spixx> AuthorizedKeysFile      ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<scarleo> tiina: Det är väl bara att gå igenom listan och söka upp alla paket i synaptic?
<Spixx> HeMan: Alltså det funkar ju för root :S och för min user men inte den andra :(
<scarleo> tiina: om något inte finns så installerar du det bara
<Spixx> scarleo: hon har ragequitat
<HeMan> Spixx: den försöker köra med root's ssh-nycklar
<HeMan> Spixx: hur blev du temp?
<HeMan> Spixx: su temp eller su - temp?
<Spixx> HeMan: Nejdå alltså jag kör inte på min host det är en kompis som vill in :P
<Spixx> han orkar inte skriva lösenordet, så vi tänkte köra med keys
<Spixx> min funkar, roots funkar osv
<HeMan> Spixx: men ssh verkar försöka köra med root's nycklar
<HeMan> Spixx: så han har antagligen kört su temp isf su - temp
<Spixx> Well på hosten han kommer ifrån? måste användaren vara A på båda?
<Spixx> för han kör från root via ssh gurka@host
<Spixx> måste user överensstämma mellan host A och B?
<HeMan> Spixx: nej det behövs inte
<Spixx> för jag förstod det som att root@A kan gå emot banan@B
<Spixx> kk
<HeMan> Spixx: men gurka@host måste ha root's id_rsa.pub i sin .ssh/authorized_keys
<Spixx> det finns ja
<Spixx> som sagt detta är inte nytt för mig :) men att det inte funkar direkt är nytt...
<HeMan> Spixx: ett rätt bra sätt att felsöka är att starta en tillfällig sshd på en annan port med debug påslaget, dvs /usr/sbin/sshd -d -d -p 2022
<HeMan> Spixx: och sen göra ssh -v -p 2022 gurka@host
<Spixx> *testar*
<Spixx> ARgh reversen!! :(
<cfc_{Pawpad}> how come the server installer only goes to 73 then gets stuck??
<cfc_{Pawpad}> and its a newly burned CD and checked with few tools and its not scratced?
<Spixx> cfc_{Pawpad}: Did you get any error and protip: this is a swedish channel
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oj glömde
<cfc_{Pawpad}> lol
<cfc_{Pawpad}> är så van att allt är på engelska för mig XD
<Spixx> :p
<Spixx> vad fick du för error?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> inget
<cfc_{Pawpad}> den bara satt fast
<Spixx> tips: bränn skivan i 8x eller 12x då
<Spixx> och se om det hjälper
<Spixx> alt kör via usb
<Spixx> "satt" fast? som i att datorn frös?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> vet ej fastna vid laddning 78
<cfc_{Pawpad}> eller nåt
<larsemil> man brukar kunna trycka typ alt + f12 eller f11 eller något för att få upp statusfönster.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> dock kansk var dumt att ta 32-bit till 64 bit
<larsemil> konstig grej att välja ja.
<HeMan> jahapp, nu blir vi trottlade i SAN'et...
<HeMan> det är det roligaste med HPC, vi har knäckt alla infrastrukturbitar vi rört i hittills...
<Spixx> :P
<Spixx> cfc_{Pawpad}: ctral + alt F2 sedan cd /var/log?
<Spixx> va har du där :D
<cfc_{Pawpad}> vet inte men nu testa jag en annan hårdisk
<cfc_{Pawpad}> och nu säger han kunde inte skapa fil system
<cfc_{Pawpad}> time to try my newer HDD 160GB...
<cfc_{Pawpad}> how much ram dose the server Requoer??
<HeMan> cfc_{Pawpad}: det beror på vad du ska köra på den
<HeMan> cfc_{Pawpad}: själva Ubuntu server klara sig med några hundra meg
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag ska bara köra en liten MineCraft server med typ 10 pers
<HeMan> cfc_{Pawpad}: då är det MineCraft som bestämmer hur mycke minne som går åt
<cfc_{Pawpad}> 18-35 player servers require at least 1GB
<cfc_{Pawpad}> so i think im safe
<cfc_{Pawpad}> for a while
<cfc_{Pawpad}> since we are only like 6 persons on it anyway :p
<Philip5> maxjezy & dagon_ såg ni screenshotet jag postade i natt? :D
<marlun> Vad är det mest tillförlitliga sättet att koll en textfils encoding? :)
<kodein> ren och skär gissning.
<HeMan> marlun: man definierar allt som binärdata och sen är det klart! :)
<marlun> kodein: känns som det. tycker vi konverterar allt till utf-8 och raderar allt som inte funkar sen :)
<Barre> marlun: file
<Barre> file fil.txt
<Barre> det borde tala om vilken kodning det är
<cfc_{Pawpad}> what is enterprise cloud
<Philip5> bästa sättet är att låta Barre komma hem till en och kolla det åt en ;)
<Barre> !Barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<Philip5> :P
<spacebug-> ;)
<Barre> cfc_{Pawpad}: Enterprise Cloud är en moljntjänst man lyckats lura på väldigt stora kunder
<maxjezy> är det DIMM DDR 3 man ska ta?
<maxjezy> till stationär
<maxjezy> eller SO-DIMM
<Philip5> maxjezy: !!!
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: du bara gömmer dig för min fråga
<maxjezy> vad var det?
<Philip5> såg du mitt screenshot jag postade i natt?
<maxjezy> nope
<maxjezy> missade nog
<Spixx> cfc_{Pawpad}: enterprise cloud är vad IDG kallar ett "fuskbygge" det är ett sätt att viritualisera funktioner och applikationer samt servrar och skapa ett applikationsmoln för företagen
<maxjezy> mins inte
<Philip5> [Tuesday 22 March 2011] [02.48.01] <Philip5> dagon_ & maxjezy: vad ni ligger efter era latmaskar! ser ni något som inte ni har i den här screenshoten?!?! :D http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/adeu8ie8/Blenderhomeusersceneswhiskyglass2.bl.png
<maxjezy> Philip5, var det spelet?
<Philip5> nej
<maxjezy> 2.56.4?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> du kör 2.56.2 eller?
<Philip5> eller .3?
<maxjezy> 2
<Philip5> du är så old school maxjezy ;P
<Philip5> har inte laddat upp något av de nyare på min ppa för det varit en del strul med övergången till python 3.2
<Philip5> nu verkar det mer stabilt igen
<Philip5> maxjezy: har dagon_ ägt dig något med sin archlogga han håller på att göra i blender?
<maxjezy> svårt att tänka mig :)
<maxjezy> har du länk?
<maxjezy> jag håller på med lite interiör design
<maxjezy> till personalrummet på jobbet
<cfc_{Pawpad}> what is the diffrenc between non LVM and use LVM??
<cfc_{Pawpad}> gha!
<cfc_{Pawpad}> altid XD
<amelia> cfc_{Pawpad}: att du kan slå ihop flera diskar och använda till en partition och du kan även utöka storleken på en volym under drift om det behövs.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag är mer engelsk än svensk nu förtiden haha men förstår svrnska beskriviningar bättre
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ahh oki så det är inte nödvändigt med bara 1 HDD=?
<amelia> cfc_{Pawpad}: jag skulle dock inte rekommendera att ha en volym över flera diskar då du förlorar all data om en av dem går sönder.
<amelia> cfc_{Pawpad}: absolut kan det vara av nytta om man har en disk. du kan skapa mindre volymer för t.ex. /, /home, swap..o.s.v. för att sedan utöka dem vid behov.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag har bara en hårdisk i datorn
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ska inte använda den till mycket
<amelia> cfc_{Pawpad}: du behöver alltså inte vid partitioneringen låsa hela din disk till en partition utan kan låta x GB vara oanvänt för att sedan skapa en volym till eller utöka en befintlig.
<amelia> fast du måste partitionera hela disken som LVM Physical och sköta volymerna i lvm sedan.
<amelia> cfc_{Pawpad}: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/ <- en av de bästa howto's som finns på nätet, om du fortfarande är nyfiken på lvm.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki har en 160GB
<kodein> ju fler mjukvarulager man har mellan sig själv och den fysiska disken, desto bättre.
<larsemil> glow.mozilla.org
<cfc_{Pawpad}> om jag kan lära mif ubuntu server så kanske jag fixar up den till flera
<spacebug-> va det flyter mycket bättre med virtualbox inbyggda "shared folders" än att använda NFS till hostmaskinen för torrents. Dessutom när allt ligger på den externa usbdisken hehe
<kodein> mjo, shared folders är the shit™
<spacebug-> rpciod låg på 85% annars typ hehe
<spacebug-> är väl inte riktigt gjort för den typen av överföring som torrents använder
<spacebug-> eller ja dataacsess
<spacebug-> +stavning :/
<kodein> nfs, nej.
<kodein> det dör av småfiler.
<maxjezy> var så snälla och rösta på mitt bidrag på designtävlingen, ge den tummen upp genom att klicka på den och ge tumme upp!
<maxjezy> http://www.libero.se/Default.aspx?id=1995&contributionId=312095
<maxjezy> där är länken!
<maxjezy> om jag vinner börjar den säljas
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki nu sitter den fast på 73 igenb
<maxjezy> Philip5, rösta nu åt mig
<maxjezy> dagon_, du mewd .)
<cfc_{Pawpad}> vad gör ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<t^> self destroy
<t^> :>
<t^> poff
<kodein> byter pseudoterminal.
<t^> någon som termitpackat sin laptop btw?
<t^> ala james bond
<kodein> känns onödigt. det sitter ju redan ett lithiumbatteri i den.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> lol
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ska tästa använda USB stika
<dagon_> maxjezy: röstat
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det självporträtt? :D
<Philip5> dagon_: jasså nu vaknar du!
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> kom hem innan idag
<Philip5> maxjezy: om man råkar trycka på anmäl då? vad händer då???
<Barre> Philip5: det kan jag snart tala om för dig ;P
<Barre> *suck*. uppgraderingen till Fx4 nukade mina bokmärken :/
<Philip5> Barre: hehe
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> så går det :P
<Philip5> dagon_: apropå gå... hur går det med din archlogga?
<dagon_> ska fortsätta i natt
<dagon_> kunde ju inte göra något när jag var hos kärringen
<Philip5> vilket sätt
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> de har ju 17 routrar som resulterar i världens ostabilaste nät så att ens tänka tanken att vnc'a hem är självmord
<dagon_> får dumpa henne så att jag slipper såna här avbrott
<Philip5> lol
<dagon_> tänk på dig och maxjezy som sitter här utan mig
<dagon_> dessutom är 2 personer viktigare än 1
<Philip5> ja eller sätta henne på plats medan du grejar i blender och nåde henne om hon inte är impad!
<dagon_> bättre att dumpa henne
<dagon_> slippa gnället
<Philip5> du är så hård
<cfc_{Pawpad}> vad det ska vara svårt att installera en server XD
<Philip5> cfc_{Pawpad}: äsch då. det är ju bara att klicka lite och installera men kluriga är väl senare om man ska anpassa installationen
<cfc_{Pawpad}> lol
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ja typ
<cfc_{Pawpad}> med alla kommandon
<cfc_{Pawpad}> får typ fixa en lista i em perm XD
<Philip5> bara lite inlärningströskel men sedan går det av bara farten
<dagon_> Philip5: är ändå trött på henne
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jo men sen ska man komma ihåg det med resten av livet
<cfc_{Pawpad}> lol
<Philip5> dagon_: ja du får väl göra det och ställa dig på kö för amelia precis som alla vi andra ;)
<madeleine> Behöver lite hjälp här.. Nån som vet hur man installerar BankID för jag vill kolla min deklaration??
<Philip5> madeleine: vilken bank?
<madeleine> swedbank
<dagon_> Philip5: ja, typ :P
<Philip5> madeleine: finns massor av diskussioner om det på forumet. du kanske kan börja med att titta i de här två trådarna: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=52483&p=432811
<Philip5> madeleine: och http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=223&t=52762
 * dagon_ skådar en tjej i våra vatten!
<virtuald> tyst
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> virtuald: inte fått ditt dödsknark idag?
<virtuald> det var år sedan jag sysslade med sånt
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki usb stickan klar =/ önska mig lycka till
<haffe> dagon_: Nu försvann hon igen.
<haffe> Och återvände.
<madeleine> hur gör jag för att packa upp en fil ??? är så dålig på detta =((
<coobra> madeleine:  vad slutar filen på
<haffe> Är det .tar.gz?
<haffe> .rar?
<madeleine> tar.gz
<Philip5> coobra: hon håller på att installera bankid så det är säkert en tarboll
<coobra> jasså
<madeleine> Jag har nyligen skaffat ubunu, så de är inte så lätt :S
<madeleine> ubuntu..
<coobra> inte lätt innan man lär sig
<madeleine> nej jag vet.. just därför jag behöver lite hjälp
<haffe> madeleine: Pröva att bara högerklicka på filen.
<haffe> Välj 'packa upp här'.
<madeleine> står inge sånt..
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<madeleine> Jag kan inte hitta filen som jag vill packa upp, den finns inte med på pakethanteraren
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Ghack
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki nu funkar instalationen
<cfc_{Pawpad}> men nu kommer en sak Proxy
 * realubot kom precis innanför dörren efter en hård arbetsdag på Säpo.
<madeleine> hmm =/
<cfc_{Pawpad}> kan nån typ get ett Exemple på proxy so ubuntu server frågar efter i instalationen?
<cahoot> madeleine: eftersom du laddat ner filen via din browser finns den nog i ~/Hämtat
<madeleine> och vart går jag in då, för den ligger på skrivbordet just nu
<cahoot> madeleine: pakethanteraren har ingen funktion i det här fallet
<cahoot> jaså ligger den på skrivbordet? provat hö klick då?
<madeleine> okej
<kodapa> realubot: säpo?
<madeleine> Vad ska jag trycka på sen då?
<haffe> Packa upp här.
<cahoot> packa upp?
<madeleine> Finns inge packa upp.. =(
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hmm konfig packethanteraren
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hur gör man det?
<madeleine> går inge bra detta..
<madeleine> ingen som kan hjälpa mig =/ behöver fixa detta
<BeelzebubSE> n00b fråga, var installeras php-cgi? Behöver ange pathen till det i configen för lighttpd
<cahoot> är inte sånt fixat i paketet?
<BeelzebubSE> vetekatten, configen för lighttpd ser anmärkningsvärt tom ut, saknar mod_fastcgi och settings för fastcgi-servern
<BeelzebubSE> men php funkar på sidorna jag besöker så det kanske är nåt de konfat på annat håll? Vet faktiskt inte
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Fasiken jag har fastnant på npgot som har med Paketkonfigration at görra i installationen
<BeelzebubSE> försöker komma tillrätta med en episk minnesläcka/bugg som dödar servern så fort jag går in på min wordpress sajt, därför jag vill begränsa inställningarna för fastcgi lite grand
<cahoot> BeelzebubSE: kan ju prova sudo dpkg -S php-cgi|less
<BeelzebubSE> not found :|
<cahoot> php5-cgi?
<BeelzebubSE> yes
<BeelzebubSE> där satt den
<madeleine> Ingen som kan hjälpa mig lite..
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hur gör man vid denna rutan http://static.howtoforge.com/images/ehcp_ubuntu/13.jpg
<haffe> Pröva att trycka enter.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> allt man behöver göra??
<haffe> Jag skulle tro på det.
<BeelzebubSE> time will tell
<realubot> kodapa: Schhh, inte så högt.
<madeleine> hjälper.
<madeleine> hjälp??
<madeleine> synd att ingen hjälper.. =(
<haffe> madeleine: Ett sista försök.
<haffe> Starta terminalen skriv cd ~/Downloads
<realubot> madeleine: Vad är ditt problem då?
<madeleine> jag har hämtat ner filen personal 4.17.0.11 och den ligger på skrivbordet..
<realubot> madeleine: Ok.
<madeleine> Vill ju kunne packa upp detta..
<haffe> oK.
<realubot> Är det säkerhetsprogrammet Personal?
<haffe> Starta terminalen.
<haffe> Eller glöm det.
<realubot> madeleine: Är det inte en fil som du ska installera?
<madeleine> okej
<realubot> .sh?
<haffe> Vad får du upp om du högerklickar på filen?
<madeleine> Det står massor där..
<haffe> Ser du någon om 'packa upp här' eller 'uncompress'?
<realubot> madeleine: Testa att köra: ls -l Skrivbord
<realubot> eller ls -l Dekstop
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki hoppas Tomcat java server är vad jag söker för att kinna köra en java server
<realubot> Vad får duy upp på samma rad som Personal står då?
<madeleine> Menar du när jag öppnat filen??
<haffe> Nje.
<haffe> Bara högerklicka på den så att du får upp en meny.
<madeleine> Japp
<madeleine> sen står de öppna med osv.
<haffe> Där ska det finnas ett alternativ.
<haffe> 'Packa upp här'.
<realubot> haffe: Jag tror det är en .sh-fil.
<madeleine> Nej finns inget sådant
<realubot> madeleine: Var har du laddat ner filen? Har du en länk till sidan?
<realubot> madeleine: Är det BankID Personal?
<madeleine> Gick in på Bank ID det var på den vägen
<ePax> 0_o
<madeleine> Ja precis
<realubot> madeleine: Ok.
<madeleine> måste jag ta ner nexus först elr så
<realubot> madeleine: Kör kommandot: ls -l Dekstop
<realubot> eller: ls -l Skrivbord
<realubot> i en Terminal.
<madeleine> Det verkar som om det inte finns någon version av BankID säkerhetsprogram installerad i din dator.
<madeleine> Du behöver installera den senaste versionen som har versionsnummer 4.17.0.11.
<madeleine> Säkerhetsprogrammet laddas ner som en tar.gz-fil (ett arkiv), som du behöver packa upp och sedan installera.
<realubot> madeleine: Du hittar Terminalen under Tillbehör i Ubntus meny.
<realubot> madeleine: Jag vet.
<madeleine> Detta står på den sidan,
<madeleine> Inne på terminal nu
<realubot> maJag vill bara se att du har fått ner filen ordentligt. Kan du inte öppna en Terminal och skriva: ls -l Skrivbord
<realubot> Och posta raden som innehåller Personal i filnamnet.
<madeleine> Katalogen hittades inte
<madeleine> kan inte komma åt Skrivbord: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> Testa: ls -l Desktop
<realubot> madeleine: Skriv först: cd
<realubot> och sen: ls - l Skrivbord eller ls -l Desktop
<madeleine> finns ej
<realubot> madeleine: Har du sv. eller eng. Ubuntu?
<madeleine> sv
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, men om du skriver: pwd
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<haffe> madeleine: Skriv cd ~/Desktop
<realubot> madeleine: Mm, skriv så. Sedan skriver du: ls -1
<madeleine> Gzip-arkiv som är en typ av filen. är de nått
<realubot> -1 (ett) inte l (l som i larsemil).
<BeelzebubSE> hnnnngh, blir fan skogstokig på det här, så fort jag går in på min wordpress-sajt på servern försvinner 40mb ram, går jag därefter in på adminpanelen försvinner allt RAM och servern slutar svara och behöver rebootas
<realubot> madeleine: Kan du inte göra som vi säger istället? Vad får du upp för rad om du skriver: cd ~/Skrivbord
<realubot> och sen: ls -1 | grep -i "personal"
<madeleine> filen finns ej
<garyholt> Hejsan. Jag har en HP 6910p bärbar dator och undrar om någon vet hur man kan aktivera fingerprint readern?
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, om du skriver: pwd
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<haffe> madeleine: Pröva att skriva cd ~/Skrivbord
<madeleine> madeleine@acer-laptop:~$  detta kom fram när jag skrev pwd
<haffe> ja.
<realubot> madeleine: Ja, skriv: cd Skrivbord
<realubot> och så skriver du: pwd
<realubot> igen
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<madeleine> /home/madeleine
<madeleine> madeleine@acer-laptop:~$
<haffe> SÃ¥ om du skriver cd Desktop
<madeleine> ok
<madeleine> då kom detta upp --->  madeleine@acer-laptop:~/Desktop$
<haffe> Ja.
<realubot> madeleine: Eller skriv så här nu: ls -l $HOME | grep -i "skrivbord\|desktop"
<haffe> Skriv tar -zxvf filnamn
<madeleine> DÃ¥ kom detta upp ---- > drwxr-xr-x  4 madeleine madeleine 4096 2011-03-22 17:49 Desktop
<madeleine> madeleine@acer-laptop:~/Desktop$
<realubot> madeleine: Skriv: ls -1 | grep -i "personal"
<haffe> Vad heter filen du har laddat ned?
<madeleine> personal-4.17.0.11.tar.gz
<madeleine> madeleine@acer-laptop:~/Desktop$
<madeleine> så hette den
<realubot> personal-4.17.0.11.tar.gz
<madeleine> japp
<haffe> SÃ¥ om du skriver tar -zxvf personal-4.17.0.11.tar.gz
<realubot> madeleine: Skriv: tar -xvf personal-4.17.0.11.tar.gz
<realubot> med z också... som haffe skrev.
<realubot> madeleine: tar -zxvf personal-4.17.0.11.tar.gz
<realubot> SÃ¥ ska du skriva.
<madeleine> då kom de upp massa text
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, skriv: cd personal-4.17.0.11
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Har den slutat scrolla?
<madeleine> detta kom upp när jag skrev cd --->madeleine@acer-laptop:~/Desktop/personal-4.17.0.11$
<madeleine> sen hände inget mera..
<realubot> madeleine: Bra.
<haffe> SÃ¥ om du skriver pwd
<realubot> madeleine: DÃ¥ skriver du: chmod +x install.4.17.0.11.sh
<realubot> madeleine: Och när du har gjort det så skriver du: sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh i
<madeleine> chmod: kan inte komma åt "install.4.17.0.11.s": Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<madeleine> madeleine@acer-laptop:~/Desktop/personal-4.17.0.11$
<haffe> Bra.
<realubot> madeleine: Det ska stå .sh på slutet, inte bara .s.
<realubot> chmod +x install.4.17.0.11.sh
<haffe> SÃ¥ om du nu skriver sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh i
<realubot> Precis.
<madeleine> nu ska jag skreiva in lösen
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Skriv in ditt inloggningslösen.
<madeleine> installation klar
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<haffe> Bra.
<haffe> Nu har du bankid.
<realubot> Då ska du ha installerat BankID säkerhetsprogrammet.
<madeleine> okej tack.. inget mera jag behöver göra nu
<realubot> madeleine: Du måste hämta cert på sjten du ska logga in.
<haffe> Stoppa in din smartcardläsare och ditt kort?
<haffe> Starta om kanske behövs.
<Dayo> Hallå här! Jag undrar bara om man kan diskutera Damn small linux här då jag såg att den var deb-baserad? Ubuntu är ju det. Har några frågor. Jag ska installera linux på en gammal dator och jag hittade att DSL med X nedstängt så drar den som minikrav 8 mb ram. Jag ska bara ha ruby och ett ruby script körandes, och internet connections. Då är frågan om det finns något bättre linux eller räcker DSL bra? Sista utgåv
<Dayo> an är från 2008 så jag måste ha en modernare linux kärna. Skulle den förändra systemkraven om jag installerade 2.6 kärnan?
<madeleine> BankID sidan elr
<realubot> madeleine: Var ska du använda BankID?
<madeleine> jag ska kolla min deklaration
<madeleine> elr vad menar
<madeleine> bank elr
<realubot> madeleine: Ok. Då måste du nog ha e-leg.
<haffe> madeleine: Du behöver ju själva din e-legitimation också.
<realubot> madeleine: Det får du nog fica via din bank.
<haffe> Jag antar att du har den på ditt bankkort.
<madeleine> men det har jag
<haffe> Så du behöver koppla in din läsare och ditt kort.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Starta nexusprogrammet.
<realubot> madeleine: Om du har Nordea så blir det strul. Tror man måste hämta deras e-leg via en Windows-dator och sen exportera e-leget till Ubuntu-datorn där man importerar det genom Personal säkerhetsprogrammet.
<madeleine> jag har swedbank
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, jag vet inte hur dom har det med e-leg. Men det är nog en speciell tjänst om man har e-leg på kort hos Swedbank va?
<realubot> Tveksamt om du har e-leg på kort...
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Du är säker på att du har en giltig e-legitimation?
<madeleine> ja den går ut 2011-03-29
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Bra.
<haffe> Vänta.
<haffe> Har du den på fil eller på kort?
<madeleine> min kompis har kommit in, så de funkar för henne
<haffe> Bra.
<madeleine> Det nya BankID Säkerhetsprogrammet är inte installerat. Övergångsperioden med stöd för CBT-programvaran är över. Länken nedan tar dig till installations sidan för det nya BankID Säkerhetsprogrammet:
<realubot> madeleine: Hur kommer det sig att ni kör Ubuntu?
<realubot> CBT?
<haffe> madeleine: Har du din legitimation på en fil eller på ditt bankkort?
<Philip5> madeleine: kör ni grupparbete du och din kompis med installation av bankid!? :D
<madeleine> jag har ju bara ett lösen bara, så ska jag kunna logga in.. logga in via skatteverket
<haffe> madeleine: Är du säker på att du har en e-legitimation överhuvudtaget?
<realubot> madeleine: Telefonnummer 063 - 19 74 26
<realubot> madeleine: BankID-support.
<realubot> Dom kommer säga att dom inte garanterar stöd för Ubuntu eller nåt men du kan ju alltid fråga vad fel-meddelandet betyder?
<madeleine> jo de kan jag göra, men jag måste inte packa upp filen elr nått
<madeleine> det som jag försökte med förut
<realubot> madeleine: Det har du gjort. Det gjorde du med tar -xvzf personal...
<realubot> i Terminalen
<madeleine> just de
<madeleine> för jag vet att jag har e leg
<realubot> madeleine: Starta om datorn om du inte har gjort det efter installationen av Personal.
<madeleine> okej då gör jag de
<cfc_{Pawpad}> var kan jag hitta Ubuntu server commands?
<coobra> man bash
<coobra> :p
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Vad menar du?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag har just startat servern effter att ha installerat den
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Ubuntu Server Guide maybe...
<cfc_{Pawpad}> med tomcat java
<madeleine> har startat om nu
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Men inte 8.04 då.
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, men var har du e-leget? På kort eller på fil?
<madeleine> fil
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, men var har du den filen då? Vet du det?
<realubot> madeleine: Jag tror du har ett alternativ i Personal-programmet som heter Import eller något. Jag tror du måste importera din fil där först då.
<madeleine> okej, vart hittar jag de
<realubot> madeleine: Jag tror du ska ha det under Nexus Personal eller nåt i Ubuntus meny. Systemvektyg eller vad det heter, Tillbehör kanske...
<realubot> madeleine: Om du öppnar Nexus Personal så finns det nog ett alternativ som heter Importera i Personals menyer.
<realubot> madeleine: http://www.nordea.se/Privat/Internet+och+telefon/e-legitimation/Kopiera+Flytta+e-legitimation+p%C3%A5+fil/766362.html
<madeleine> Hittar bara Bannk ID säkerhetsprogram
<realubot> madeleine: Under "den nya datorn" har du en guide.
<madeleine> har swedbank
<realubot> madeleine: Det är rätt program du har hittat.
<realubot> madeleine: Guiden fungerar lika bra för swedbank.
<madeleine> vad ska gå in på
<realubot> madeleine: Du ska in på "importera".
<realubot> i BankID och leta upp din e-leg-fil. Därefter Ok, Nästa eller Slutför.
<madeleine> får ej upp sånt
<madeleine> Visa- ta bort, byt lösen osv
<realubot> madeleine: Du hade ju något som hette BankID säkerhetspgrogram?
<madeleine> det är de
<realubot> madeleine: Ok.
<realubot> Ok, om du högerklickar på BankID-ikonen i panelen då? Finns det Importera där?
<madeleine> nej..
<realubot> madeleine: Under Arkiv i BankID=
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Eller under e-legitimation i BankID-programmet?
<madeleine> vänta 2 sek
<madeleine> har ingen fil som heter nexus personal
<madeleine> det är väl nått jag måste ha elr
<realubot> madeleine: Nej.
<realubot> madeleine: BankID-programmet är Nexus Personal.
<madeleine> inget verkar vara installerat
<realubot> Det heter så och det ska vara installerat.
<madeleine> allt e knas
<realubot> madeleine: Hm, men du gå in på den här sidan och se om BankID-programmet är rätt installerat: https://install.bankid.com/installbankidcom/
<madeleine> Det verkar som om det inte finns någon version av BankID säkerhetsprogram installerad i din dator.
<madeleine> Ej OKI står de med eöd text
<madeleine> röd
<realubot> Följ stegen och se om du har programmet installerat.
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, då har något gått snett under installationen då...
<madeleine> okej, för när jag tryckte vidare, kom rutan upp om att ladda ner
<realubot> madeleine: Samma här eller: https://test.bankid.com/testbankidcom/
<realubot> Inte OK?
<madeleine> Du behöver den senaste versionen av BankID säkerhetsprogram
<madeleine> De funktioner som används vid legitimering och underskrift finns bara i senare versioner av programmet
<madeleine> Om du vill testa ditt BankID behöver du installera den senaste versionen av BankID säkerhetsprogram.
<madeleine> Programmet finns på vår webbplats för installation:
<madeleine>  install.bankid.com
<madeleine> m du redan har Nexus Personal installerad (t.ex. en tidigare version), måste det avinstalleras innan en ny version kan installeras.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ...  om jag försöker skappa en ny katalog i ubuntu server och den säger Åtkomst nekad
<madeleine> kanske därför, men jag kunde hitta den gamla, så den kan inte finnas kvar hmm
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Då har du inte rättigheter. Du får använda sudo: sudo mkdir katalog_namn
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki
<cfc_{Pawpad}> men hur kan jag inte ha åtkomst om jag nyss installerade den?
<realubot> madeleine: Har du haft BankID på Ubuntu förr?
<madeleine> ja en gång förut..
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Du har kanske inte rätt att komma åt katalogen som vanlig user.
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Du kanske måste ha root-rättigheter.
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, men så du installerade Personal på ett system som redan hade Personal installerat eller vad?
<realubot> madeleine: Eller var det på en annan Ubuntu-installation?
<madeleine> det var på en tidigar version av ubuntu
<realubot> madeleine: Ok, då så.
<realubot> madeleine: Jag tycker det är konstigt att Nexus Personal inte fungerar eftersom vi har installerat det...
<madeleine> mm kanske blev nå fel på installationen
<realubot> madeleine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583912/
<realubot> Det var så vi gjorde ju.
<realubot> Eller?
<madeleine> japp
<realubot> madeleine: Men du har ju programmet i UBuntus meny eller?
<madeleine> ja på övrigt ligger den
<realubot> Ok, då borde den vara installerad...
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad som har gått snett.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> >_< så hemskt det är svårt att lärasig
<madeleine> inte jag heller..
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ska jag bara kunna see till att kunna ladda ner vad jag behöver
<madeleine> konstigt e de iaf
<madeleine> men de kan hända att skrev fel ibland
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Ok, apt-get install <paket>
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Och: apt-cache search <paket>
<madeleine> och fick skria om, det har inget med det att göra..
<realubot> madeleine: Nej, jag tycker inte det. Du borde inte ha programmet om du har skrivit fel. Du kanske råkade installera det två ggr? :S
<madeleine> hur gör jag för att rätta till de
<realubot> madeleine: Du kan ju testa att avinstallera det och installera EN gång efteråt.
<madeleine> ja
<madeleine> hur tar jag bort de
<realubot> madeleine: cd sudo personal.4.17.0.11 && sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh u
<realubot> Inte sudo efter cd.
<madeleine> vad ska de stå exakt
<realubot> madeleine: Först: cd personal-4.17.0.11
<realubot> madeleine: Därefter: sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh u
<realubot> DÃ¥ ska det avinstalleras...
<realubot> Sedan kör du: sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh i
<realubot> SÃ¥ installeras det igen.
<madeleine> bash: cd: personal-4.17.0.11: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<madeleine> madeleine@acer-laptop:~$
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag menar typ laddaner fån en hemsida
<madeleine> konsigt detta.. att den inte hittar.. för jag skrev cd först och de
<madeleine> kvar?
<realubot> madeleine: cd Skrivbord/personal-4.17.0.11
<realubot> madeleine: Därefter: sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh u
<realubot> madeleine: Och sen: sudo ./install.4.17.0.11.sh i
<realubot> Du kommer få skriva lösen också.
<madeleine> kan inte hitta filen
<realubot> madeleine: cd Desktop/personal-4.17.0.11
<madeleine> icke
<madeleine> kan inte ta bort på nått annat sätt
<madeleine> kvar
<stollen> fasterdina
<realubot> madeleine: Det är så man ska avinstallera programmet om man ska installera det på nytt. Du ser i Ubuntus meny om det har försvunnit.
<madeleine> BankID säkerhetsprogram finns kvar
<madeleine> vet inte vad jag ska göra.. lika bra att lägga ner.. blir inge bra =(
<madeleine> vad tycker du jag ska göra nu
<cptblood> om man vill leka med att skapa en ubuntumaskin som AP med inloggning å grejor, vad är lättast att sätta upp isf? å vad bör man ha för trådlöst nätverkskort?
<HeManJabber> Haloj
<HeManJabber> verkar funka!
<HeMan> men inte via mobilen
<cptblood> nån som vet?
<realubot> cptblood: Maybe this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
<realubot> cptblood: Det här kanske är något att ha också: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Ack vad ska man göra om man har problem med att installera Java?
<larsemil> berätta vad man har för problem när man gör vad
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Det ingår inte längre default i Ubuntu. Om du menar jdk.
<realubot> UBuntu använder open-jdk istället eller vad det heter.
<mazn> hej hej, någon näteverksspecialist delux här inne? :)
<realubot> !ask | mazn
<ubot2> mazn: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> mazn: ;)
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Ingår inte i UBuntus förråd längre... menar jag.
<mazn> :)
<cfc_{Pawpad}> var kan jag fåreda på exact namn
<cfc_{Pawpad}> for det java programet?
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: openjdk-6-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK)
<realubot> Är det det du söker?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> om det hanterar java
<cfc_{Pawpad}> så ja
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: apt-cache search openjdk | grep "openjdk"
<realubot> Kör det så ser du vilka som finns.
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Det går att installera riktiga Java också...
<mazn> Jag har problem med mitt trådlösa nätverk, använder network manager, och kan finna trålösa nätverk, men att etablera anslutningen går inte. Har även prövat med Wicd också, med samma resultat. Givetvis har jag prövat på flera olika nätverk. Jag är inte så haj, så det kan vara ett enkelt fel, någon inställning som är off, men som borde vara on, om ni förstår vad jag menar. Felsökte en hel del igår med hjälp 
<cfc_{Pawpad}> skulle vilja ha riktig java
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ska använda den till mincraftserver
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-using-ppa.html
<realubot> Är Minecraft byggt i Java?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> yes
<cfc_{Pawpad}> suger fett dock
<cfc_{Pawpad}> haha
<cfc_{Pawpad}> java suger Ram
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Jag vet inte vilket Java du behöver för Minecraft-server.
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Har du sett det här: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Setting_up_a_server#Linux_Instructions
<mazn> !commands
<ubot2> Factoid 'commands' not found
<mazn> !help
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<mazn> !question
<ubot2> Factoid 'question' not found
<antii> :P
<antii> !antii
<ubot2> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<ubot2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<mazn> !mazn
<ubot2> Factoid 'mazn' not found
<mazn> :(
<mazn> !make
<ubot2> Factoid 'make' not found
<mazn> !mazn say hi
<ubot2> Factoid 'mazn say hi' not found
<realubot> !realubot
<ubot2> Factoid 'realubot' not found
<realubot> !Real_Ubot
<mazn> !demand ubot2
<ubot2> :(
<ubot2> Factoid 'demand ubot2' not found
<antii> Haha
<antii> där är dne
<antii> [20:58:23] <ubot2> :(
 * realubot gråter.
 * antii skrattar
<mazn> ubot2: say hi
<ubot2> Factoid 'say hi' not found
<antii> mazn: boten är inte smart så du vet.
<mazn> "försöka duger" :D
<realubot> mazn: Dyu har inte stängt av wifi:t på knappen på datorn?
<realubot> mazn: Ser du set om du skriver iwconfig
<mazn> realubot: nu tror jag du har något på g, knappen är lite lurig, den har slutat att visa vad den gör, den lyser jämt.
<mazn> oke
<realubot> mazn: Vad får du om du kör: iwlist scanning
<mazn> hm
<mazn> det står en lista
<mazn> interface
<realubot> Hittar det några trådlösa nätverkd å?
<mazn> scanning freq chan bitrate rate encryption....
<realubot> *då
<mazn> wlan0 tror jag är wireless
<realubot> Jaha...
<realubot> Aja, just det.
<mazn> lo och eth0 står det "no wirelss extentions."
<realubot> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<mazn> men wlan0 står det mer saker, men bland annat power managemetn : off
<mazn> realubot:  wlan0 No scan results
<realubot> mazn: Vad ser du om du kör: iwconfig
<realubot> Då ska du se om det är wlan0 eller inte.
<mazn> !paste
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<realubot> mazn: Om du kör: sudo iwconfig wlan0 up
<mazn> iwconfig   .    http://paste.ubuntu.com/583958/
<realubot> Eller: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<mazn> den timeoutar
<mazn> hur kan man se om up commandot funkade
<mazn> ?
<realubot> mazn: Vad har du för kort då: lspci | grep Network
<mazn> realtek
<mazn> intel realtek
<mazn> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<mazn> men det skumma är ju att jag grafiskt kan se nätverk
<mazn> det är det jävliga att den bara inte kan ge mig ett ip
<realubot> Mm.
<mazn> men det mest jävliga är att jag misstänker mig själv pillat till något, tror det är något enkelt fel
<bobo123> gokväll
<mazn> heya
<realubot> mazn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10097837#post10097837
<mazn> jag fick en tråd igår om att stänga av blootjoht med rfkoill
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad det innebär.
<mazn> bloothoot
<mazn> hur fan stavas det
<mazn> bluethoot
<bobo123> jag upptäckte att jag hade en fil "\.desktop" i en katalog, men den visades inte i filhanteraren. istället visades nån fånig genvägsfil som inte egentligen existerade
<bobo123> maxjezy: med h sist
<realubot> mazn: Där har du ju hela tråden. Det låter som ditt problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1689100
<bobo123> sorry mazn menar jag
<realubot> mazn: bluetooth
<mazn> tackj
<realubot> blu-ray?
<bobo123> :-)
<bobo123> anyway... hur stänger man av detta betende i filhanteraren i ubuntu? jag vill att den ska lista alla filer (även de som heter .desktop) och inga fejkfiler
<cptblood> realubot: tack, ska spana in dom
<saba> bobo123: filer som heter .desktop har ingen särskild betydelse för filhanteraren, antagligen är det en genväg till en fil som inte existerar helt enkelt.
<bobo123> om man döper en fil till ".desktop" eller "\.desktop" listas den ju inte nu och det är ju sugigt. hmm föresten verkar det som även filer somheter "tjofadertittan.desktop" också försvinner
<saba> bobo123: filer som börjar med . är dolda filer, ctrl h visar de
<saba> finns nånstans i menyn också, ett val att visa dolda filer alltså.
<bobo123> ja filen är ren text, fast innehåller texten [Desktop Entry] osv... verkar vara nått webläsartjosan....
<bobo123> saba: jo jag har på att visa alla dolda filer. kan inte se nått bra med att inte visa dem så man tex tror att en katalog är tom fast den inte är det.
<saba> bobo123: kan bli drygt i din hemkatalog, där många dolda mappar finns..
<arand> bobo123: *.desktop filer beskriver menylaternativ samt skrivbordsgenvägar.
<bobo123> saba ja absolut. och följaktigen lägger jag inga vanliga filer direkt i hemkatalogen. Jag önskar att alla programmens configfiler kunde hålla sig i ~/.config/ istället
<bobo123> arand: Aha. går det att stänga av filhanterarens hantering av dem?  (dvs om jag har en fil som heter tjofadertittan.desktop med texten [Desktop Entry] Name=hej så ska den lista filen  "tjofadertittan.desktop" som vanligt, och inte lista någon skrivbordsgenväg "hej") ?
<arand> Inte vad jag vet, nautilus är byggd för att hantera dem på just det viset, and filhanterare kanske gör annorlunda...
<bobo123> man ska ju inte behöva starta ett terminalfönster för att se vilka filer som man har... Superdola filer/filextensioner hade jag nog av i Windows
<arand> s/and/andra/
<bobo123> aha.
<bobo123> Jag får tanka hem källkoden till Nautilus och kommentera bort några rader då :-D
<bobo123> Jag som brukar vara sååå bra på att lyckas kompilera hehe
<arand> Tanken med att gömma dem är ju att hemkatalogen ska vara någorlunda ren, något som skulle kunna åstakommas med ~/.config ... Men verkar som de flesta ignorerar den standarden
<saba> ~/.config är ingen standard
<saba> bobo123: om det inte finns i nautilus inställningar och du vill leka runt kan du alltid leta i gconf-editor.
<amelia> Barre: fy fan, du kan väl skriva en varnande text när du publicerar länkar till gigantiska insekter på twitter. :(
<bobo123> det förståss... gconf kanske jag skulle kolla i lite först
<arand> saba: bobo123: Jag hittade inget i gconf
<arand> saba: "$XDG_CONFIG_HOME defines the base directory relative to which user specific configuration files should be stored. If $XDG_CONFIG_HOME is either not set or empty, a default equal to $HOME/.config should be used.": http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/latest/ar01s03.html
<bobo123> saba: man kan inte göra så man har två hemkataloger, en för inställningsfiler och en annan för ens egna riktiga filer....
<bobo123> aha
<arand> Jag har ingen aning om hur allmänt det är men ovanstående låter som ett försök att göra det till en standard.
<saba> arand: ja, XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<bobo123> det får jag kolla på
<bobo123> japp
<speakman> något jag inte förstår; har garanterat en av de snabbare datorerna "around". Men ändå är X så kolossalt slött hela tiden. Tyckte t.o.m. det var snabbare innan senaste uppgraderingen.
<saba> arand: det är alltså standard för grafiska program och dylikt, däremot är det inte standard generellt.
<saba> att program har sina filer i ~/.* är de facto standard sen länge i unix-system
<arand> Jo, men det vore trevligt om de kunde skifta över till .config ..
<saba> bobo123: nej, skulle säga att det inte är möjligt. varje användare har en HOME och that's it.
<saba> bobo123: däremot kan du väl lägga ett cronjob som rensar upp i ~ och leta efter inställningar i enskilda program, finns en del såna.
<saba> bobo123: eller iofs så kan du skapa två hemmappar och lägga desktop + annat i den ena och ställa om i Gnome var desktop ligger
<saba> funkar utmärkt.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> tack för all hjälp =3 nu är min Furry Altavista online =)
<realubot> AshiTenshi: AshiPhone?
<AshiTenshi> realubot: Mm?
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Vad är det för phone?
<AshiTenshi> realubot: en iPhone
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Aha.
<realubot> AshiTenshi: Jag kommer satsa på en Android när jag har råd.
<AshiTenshi> realubot: låter bra :)
<realubot> Någon som har koll på om Telia kommer att börja sända tv4 HD, Kanal5 HD och TV3 HD via fiber i framtiden? :S
<realubot> Dom sänder ju bara svt1hd/svt2hd som det är nu.
<realubot> GP+ som Aftonbladet Plus. Betala för tidning på nätet? Hur overkligt är inte det?
<realubot> Amen, vad är det här för sovkanal?
<mazn> :)
<bobo123> realubot: Zzzzzzznark snark snark
<mazn> vad kan jag ge iwlwifi för commandon i terminalen?
<bobo123> realubot: felia kommer säkert sända diverse mer kanaler än tv1&tv2 ska du se, och ta extra betalt för det förståss.
<mazn> plz say again bout iwlwifi
<bobo123> realubot: hur mycket bandbredd äter svt1hd/svt2hd föresten? inte för att jag har nån tv, det var länge sen, utan mer av teoretiskt intresse
<bobo123> mazn: menar du länkarna http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10097837#post10097837 och http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1689100  ?
<realubot> mazn: Du menar iwlist?
<realubot> bobo123: Jag vet inte faktiskt.
<realubot> bobo123: Jag har inte heller en TV längre...
<mazn> jag är lite trött vet int ehur jag emnar, men typ, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi#Software_Setup_-_Installing_the_microcode_files
<realubot> mazn: Aha, det har jag inte en susning om. :(
<bobo123> iofs på ett sätt kan jag förstå att folk kanske vill ha tv, det är mer jobbigt att faktiskt besluta sig för vad man vill titta på, kanske till och med så ansträngande att det inte blir av att titta på nått alls... å andra sidan var det sällan nått att se på när vi hade förut och då var det isf på en kanal med reklamavbrott och reklamskadad tv står jag bara inte ut med
<speakman> Nån som vet hur man kollar vad mer exakt som är orsaken till att X drar iväg och äter CPU?
<bobo123> För egen del att jag pillar med linux istället och lite läser lite slashdot och så, det blir ingen tid över till nått filmtittande på nått vis, men det passar ju inte alla...
<bobo123> *blir det att
<bobo123> hmm.. X borde väl inte tugga så mycker cpu tycker man ju..... den ska väl bara vidareförmedla grafikanropen till grafikdrivrutinen väl?
<speakman> ja, det är något som orsakar X att tugga CPU. Och frågan är vad.
<saba> speakman: börja med X-loggarna i /var/log
<bobo123> det stod nått om "Kompositör" i Datormagazins artikeln om X vs Wayland också men jag blev inte riktigt klok på det....
<speakman> saba: säger inget
<bobo123> jag antar att om du kör nått program som skickar en otrolig massa x-anrop i hög fart kan få X att tugga cpu... inte mer än programmet själv då förståss.
<bobo123> speakman:  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=102481 verkar var nått om det där... kanske att nvidias drivrutiner inte funka så bra ihop med linuxkerneln eller nått...
<OrangeCat> Något coolt måste hända väldigt snart.
<OrangeCat> NÃ¥got stort.
<bobo123> hmm... fred på jorden?
<OrangeCat> Vad som helst som är spektakulärt och positivt. Alla är så jävla gråtråkiga att man får spader, ju.
 * arand undrar om det är en slump att båda nicken hashar till lila
<bobo123> OrangeCat:  tyvär lutar det åt att allt stort som händer är spektakulärt och negativt numera, så förbered dig för många år av besvikelser... :-/
<Philip5> dagon_: har du börjat leka med blender än då nu när det är kväll/natt igen
<speakman> bobo123: körde just sysprof och den konstaterade just att nvidia_drv.so är den definitivt intensiva orsaken till CPU-suget
<virtuald> arand: ja, det är en slump. hos mig är båda nick bara lila i ena klienten.
<virtuald> :p
<bobo123> OrangeCat: men allt är inte nattsvart negativt, med lite tur blir det soligt imorgon ...... eller nått
<virtuald> arand: ok kanske inte helt slumpartat
<arand> Philip5: Du, varför har vi inte tillgång till de internationella factioderna här, skulle det kunna fixas?
<bobo123> speakman: prova med en annan grafikdrivrutin? kolla om det lugnar ner sig om du kör nouveau istället?
<arand> Även om de inte är svenska känns de skulle kunna vara mycket praktiska...
<Philip5> arand: det går säkert men jag har inte mer access till boten än att jag tror att jag kan lägga till factoider här i kanalen
<OrangeCat> Solen hör hemma på sommaren.
<bobo123> hur kan man ha tre vokaler efter varandra i ord egentligen...  *BEEP* (pardon my french)
<speakman> bobo123: vad är nouveau egentligen?
<speakman> jag är ju inte direkt intresserad av 3d så allt som är snabbt i 2d går utmärkt
<bobo123> speakman: opensource nvidia drivrutiner. mot nvidias vilja kan man kanske säga.
<speakman> hur hanterar nouveau dubbla grafikkort och fyra skärmar?
<bobo123> ingen aning...  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix säger att "Dual head" funkar upp till NV50 ?
<bobo123> och "Multicard" funkar i NV40, NV50 och NVC0
<speakman> NV?!!
<speakman> okej jag har både NV50 och NV40
<speakman> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<speakman> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
<bobo123> du får testa! :-D
<bobo123> berätta hur det gick sen. Varför heter nästa grafikprocessor NVC0 istället för NV60 föresten....
<amelia> *gäsp*
<bobo123> fast sex är väl en ond siffra förståss.. bäst att dubbla till tolv istället :-)
 * OrangeCat stoppar in ett tjog potatisar i käften på den gapande amelia.
<bobo123> amelia: japp dags att sova nu. natti natti.
 * amelia tycker OrangeCat är rätt ouppfostrad.
<amelia> bobo123: njä, får se. tror inte jag kan somna riktigt än...
<amelia> är precis klar med dagens viktigaste uppgift..
<bobo123>  'Man borde inte sova när natten faller på, man borde se på stjärnorna, man borde vara två...
<amelia> eller ja, halvklar iaf.. kunde ju inte slutföra för folk inte mirkkar som de ska. :P
<Philip5> maxjezy & dagon_ brukar ni använda lux med blender 2.5x? tänkte mest att om jag uppdaterar till nyare blender så måste man ha lux byggt mot nya python 3.2 för att det ska funka och jag vet inte om de tillhandahåller det från luxsajten för annars får man bygga det själv
<speakman> bobo123: försöker fiska lite hjälp i #neåvåellervafandetheter
<speakman> sjukt stressad av jobbet just nu bara, och nvidias j-vla megalagg gör _inte_ saker bättre.
<zChris> Men jag då
<zChris> Jag har fått in en skogsmus!
<bobo123> speakman:  :-D
<bobo123> zChris: oh.. en skogsmus. sött! du får lova att ta en bild eller sju och lägga upp.
<speakman> zChris: kvartitre-ragg på landet..?
<zChris> speakman, nej mitt kvartitre-ragg är på bordet :P
<zChris> bobo123, det hinner man inte :P
<bobo123> du får vara snabb :-)
 * bobo123 snabbar sig i säng 
<OrangeCat> GAAAAAAH!
<AshiPhone> Vad skriks det om?
<OrangeCat> Hur FAAAAN tjänar alla pengar?!??! Jävla ams.se har bara en massa jobb som man inte kan söka... finns inget vettigt sätt att tjäna pengar på...
<OrangeCat> 99% av alla jobb tycks vara barnskötare.
<AshiPhone> Ah.
<speakman> tr.ams.s
<speakman> tr.ams.se
<AshiPhone> Eller telefonförsäljare.
<zChris> Får väll ta dom jobben :)
<OrangeCat> Jävla skit... något. Land? Värld? Liv? Något är skit i alla fall.
<zChris> Fast dom är själadödande
<OrangeCat> De kräver 20 års utbildning och erfarenhet, dock.
<AshiPhone> Och hjärndödhet.
<zChris> OrangeCat, ta en utbildning då
<amelia> OrangeCat: www.monster.se
<zChris> OrangeCat, och är du beredd att flytta så finns det garanterat jobb :P
<amelia> OrangeCat: eller www.yh.se, de flesta som går sånna får jobb efteråt.
<zChris> yh.se?
<zChris> verkar inte vara rätt :P
<zChris> menar du yrkesutbildningar?
<amelia> zChris: neh, märke det.. menade yrkesutbildningar.
<zChris> http://www.yhmyndigheten.se/ den kanske?
<amelia> http://www.yrkeshogskolan.se/ <- den menade jag
<zChris> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-23
<OrangeCat> FaaaaaaaaaN...
<speakman> mm
<speakman> Han har det varmt iaf
<OrangeCat> Vem, speakman?
<speakman> FaaN
<speakman> Äre inte han som har sån varm källare?
<OrangeCat> Jävla svårt att få fram pengar... !"#¤%&
<OrangeCat> Måste göra något som IDG kan skriva en massa artiklar om som de gör om Apple hela tiden.
<speakman> Ja släpp en iPad 3 eller nått
<OrangeCat> Har inte ett imperium med R&D och kosing för marknadsföring och tillverkning.
<OrangeCat> Hittade faktiskt en butik som hade iPad idag.
<OrangeCat> Första gången.
<OrangeCat> Har varit på Sveriges största Expert flera gånger... på Media Markt... på Siba... ONOFF...
<OrangeCat> Ingen har... men nu hade Elgiganten.
<OrangeCat> Och då snackar vi alltså om 1:an.
<OrangeCat> Cool sak... men blev lite besviken på att den var otroligt buggig när man skulle skrolla runt på New York Times webbsajt.
<OrangeCat> Snacka.
<OrangeCat> Undrar var ni gör...
<OrangeCat> Förmodligen något man tjänar pengar på.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hej
<cfc_{Pawpad}> igen XD
<cfc_{Pawpad}> någon smartis inne som kan Server sakerna?
<OrangeCat> Server eller sakerna?
<OrangeCat> Och vad är i så fall sakerna?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> om en map heter typ Furry Altavista
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag försöker med cd Furry Altavista
<cfc_{Pawpad}> men den säger att mappen inte exiserar
<amelia> cfc_{Pawpad}: cd Furry\ Altavista/
<arand> cfc_{Pawpad}: Alternativt: cd "Furry Altavista"
<OrangeCat> Katalog heter det.
<OrangeCat> Inte mapp eller map.
 * arand mappar om OrangeCat 
<speakman> amelia: *gääääsp*
<Philip5> dagon_: sover du?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> kollar wrestling och rendererar
<Philip5> dagon_: vill du se en liten grej?
<Philip5> dagon_: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/1ugoia06/LuxRenderwhiskyglasslux.Scene.00001..png
<Philip5> äntligen har jag fått ordning på en portning av senaste lux och yafaray för senaste blender 2.56.4 och allt byggt mot nya python 3.2 :)
<Philip5> har varit en del strul och pille med övergången och fixande av paket som inte finns eller byggda så man kunde använda dem
<Philip5> och så kör jag luxrender 0.8 rc2 också :)
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> så där är inte luxrender för mig :O
<Philip5> hur är det för dig då?
<dagon_> i höger sida som för blender render
<Philip5> så här? http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/qgxgkxq2/Blenderhomeusersceneswhiskyglasslux..png
<dagon_> jag har aldrig fått upp en sån fin ruta
<dagon_> preci så
<Philip5> det är lux renders gui
<Philip5> du kan välja intern eller externt i blender hur du vill se den
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> smid
<dagon_> fixade en request på swedroid
<Philip5> vadå för nått?
<dagon_> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/081/b/f/the_mascot_of_droidians___cyan_by_therealdagon-d3c94c5.png
<Philip5> använder du några andra externa addons till blender 2.5 än yafaray och lux?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> har inte ens fixat in lux igen
<dagon_> måste göra det
<Philip5> var det hund som önskade den där androidgubben?
<dagon_> nope, androidgubben i sig gjorde jag för egen vinning men den var omtyckt och så fick jag en request på den i blå färg
<dagon_> snäll som jag är så fixade jag :)
<Philip5> tänkte mest om jag kör upp en update på min ppa så kommer den vara för python 3.2 och de addons man installerar måste vara för senaste blender och nya python
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> du är bra hygglo
<dagon_> jag gör mitt bästa :P
<Philip5> i nya lux jag kör så är det som gjort för dig för det finns en massa prefab material som man bara väljer bland i menyn så får man färdiga inställningar
<dagon_> nice
<Philip5> bara att ändra på färger
<Philip5> glas, guld, plast och massa annat
<Philip5> olika sorters vätskor
<dagon_> sweet
<dagon_> bäst att ha en grund att gå på
<Philip5> dagon_: så här enkelt: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/0rz2f2qn/Blenderhomeusersceneswhiskyglasslux..png
<dagon_> härligt :D
<Philip5> bara välja och som duser så finns det en rad andra typer av material ovanför som alla är varianter på glas/genomskinligt
<Philip5> likadant om du väljer metall som material så kan du välja på en massa förfjorda metalltyper
<Philip5> alltså dagon_vänligt ;)
<dagon_> hehe
<Philip5> skum den där länken blev med dubbelpunkt
<dagon_> mjo
<Philip5> dagon_: kör du 32 eller 64bit?
<dagon_> 64
<dagon_> finns det någon som kör 32bit ens?
<dagon_> eller ja, jag gör på alla andra datorer iofs
<Philip5> jo en del noobs tror jag för ryktet går nog fortfarande att det skulle vara mindre strul med 32bit
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> men du kör fortfarande inte nvidia utan ati?
<dagon_> jupp
<Philip5> på den där burken du renderar med
<dagon_> yes
<Philip5> funderar nämnligen hur jag på något snyggt sätt kan packa lux eftersom den då borde byggas som 3 olika sorters paket. ett som använder nvidia, ett för ati och ett utan något gpu-stöd
<Philip5> men hur det görs bäst är nog lite klurigt
<dagon_> mjo
<Philip5> och inte har jag något ati-kort att testa paketen på så jag kanske få använda dig som labbråtta då :)
<dagon_> hehe
<Philip5> störa dig mitt i natten när du bara vill se wrestling och sånt
<dagon_> jag ställer gärna upp :)
<Philip5> men det kanske får bli imorgon kväll för nu är det nog slut för idag. är nöjd att jag fått ordning på allt med det här för egen del
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> fick kontakta utvecklarna för att patcha lite och så för att få allt att funka
<dagon_> ah
<Philip5> men nu ska du få kolla på din brottning
<Philip5> hörs
<Philip5> ciao
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> natti
<zChris> jahapp nu sitter man och trollar i linux igen
<zChris> Men nu tebax till win, nu när den är uppdaterad
<Barre> amelia: gigantiska insekter?
<Barre> amelia: aaah.. du tänkte på mina havskräftor? :)
<amelia> Barre: precis... läskigt som fan juh. :(
<Barre> gött
<Barre> har en stackars hantverkare hemma som drar cat6, tycker lite synd om honom faktiskt.
<Markslap> Varför då?
<Barre> det är väl en hästgöra, gamal funkisvilla och jag ska ha två jack i varje rum. an springer som en iller upp och ner för trapporna...
<Markslap> Illa
<Markslap> Gött med cat6 bra draget dock
<Markslap> Har du fiber in i huset också?
<Barre> i sommar kommer fibern, eller forhoppningsvis kommer fibern i sommar. det är inte helt klart ännu med OM huset skall anslutas till villafibern
<Barre> jag drog två jack själv, svor och ringde en elektriker :)
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Gött med fiber till villa om det nu går går igenom
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Vilket när och ISP blir det då?
<Markslap> nät*
<Barre> telia
<Markslap> Nice.
<Markslap> Dom har en sjukligt bra peering.
<Barre> men med min vanliga tur så anslutsväl inte den stationen jag är ansluten till, men grannarna får :-/   men jag håller tummarna
<Markslap> Ajdå, jo, bara att göra det.
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Stackars
<Barre> bamsefar: tack du är så snäll som tänker på mig :P
<Markslap> Nu ska jag ut och förstöra lungorna lite till.
<bamsefar> Barre: Klart jag gör!
<bamsefar> Barre: Alla borde ha fiber!
<Markslap> Lycka till med catsexet
<Barre> Markslap: tack, även som det låter lite snuskigt när du skriver så :)
<Markslap> :)
<cHarNe2> morrn
<zChris> morrn
<bamsefar> Morrn
 * zChris spyr på JavaEE
<bamsefar> zChris: Varför?
<bamsefar> Java är trevligt :)
<zChris> Ja jag gillar java
<zChris> men java ee är inte alls som java
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> DEt är mycket fasader och skit iofs. ;)
<zChris> bönor hit bönor dit
<zChris> har inte hittat nån logik i nått än :P
<zChris> det kanske kommer
<cHarNe2> java är inte trevligt
<cHarNe2> ruby, python, c++, c# det är trevligt
<zChris> c++ är inte trevligt det heller
<zChris> :P
<cHarNe2> mycket trevligare än java
<Barre> pascal då, varför talas det så lite om pascal? :P
<cHarNe2> dunno
<cHarNe2> men skulle vilja kunna cobol
<cHarNe2> eller ada
<zChris> Kom till en pensionerad tant för ett tag sen som var Cobol programmerare :)
<cHarNe2> zChris: coolt :D
<zChris> ja det var rätt läckert :P Snackade om såna där punktkort du vet :P
<cHarNe2> hade en matteläraren som också hade hållt på med sånt (hålkort)
<Barre> farsan skrev program med hålkort, jobbade på ACO läkemedel. Fick en ABC80 genom jobbet och på den vägen är det..
<kodein> äh, min morsa stampade ju också hålkort
<kodein> och här på jobbet har vi en hel hög med cobolkunniga
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Är det här någon form av penismätning igen.
<coobra> då vinner INTE jag
<coobra> o/
<cHarNe2> inte jag heller :P
<haffe> :)
<zChris> tuttmättning då? :(
<coobra> mina 3cm kommer jag inte långt med  :p
<amelia> jag vinner! jag har kodat cobol.
<kodein> eller förlorar, beroende på hur man ser på det
<amelia> :P
<zChris> amelia, vad var det till?
<amelia> zChris: just for fun, när jag var yngre.
<cHarNe2> jo amelia har vinnut.
<zChris> i see
<amelia> cHarNe2: finns en cobol-utbildning som startar till hösten om du är intresserad.
<Barre> på förmidagen lär man sig att göra eld genom att gnugga två pinnar mot varandra, på eftermiddagen cobolt-programering och på kvällen är det grottmålning
<amelia> cHarNe2: 2 terminer, heltid i sthlm.
<Barre> s/cobolt/cobol/
<zChris> Barre: haha ^^
<amelia> jag hoppas lite i smyg att jag vinner ett par miljoner så jag kan ta tjänstledigt. :P
<zChris> Jag undra ja om det finns bra med jobb som Java EE utvecklare
<Softdroid> Hej
<cHarNe2> Softdroid: tjenare
<cHarNe2> amelia: jag jobbar heltid så jag hinner inte :S
<Softdroid> När jag kollar i System->Admin->Diskverktyg står det följande i smart-status för min hårddisk partition: Disken innehålelr ett par trasiga sektorer
<Softdroid> Är det nåt att bry sig om?
<Softdroid> Det går inte att köra kontrollera disksystem eftersom den säger att hårddisken är mountad
<zChris> Softdroid, du får starta från en livecd/usb om du ska kontrollera den
<Softdroid> zChris: Jag gjorde det och kollade, det fanns inget fel men när jag är i Ubuntu dvs startat från hårddisken så säger den att den har 6 sektor fel
<zChris> Softdroid, kollade du rätt hårddisk?
<Softdroid> zChris: Ja, det tror jag
<Softdroid> Men jag kan ju göra om det, det tar inte så lång tid
<zChris> :)
<Barre> Softdroid: hårddiskar har oftast (om inte alltid) ett antal extra sektorer som den använder om en sektor går sönder, den trasiga sektorn flaggas som dålig och används inte.
<Barre> Softdroid: om det är ett fåtal dåliga sektorer så behöver man inte vara allt för orolig, men om det ökar så bör man tänka på att ersätta disken.
<Softdroid> Barre: Tack för svaret. Men hur ska jag vara säker på ifall om det finns säkra sektorfel på hårddisken
<Barre> Softdroid: personligen använder jag smartctl i teminalen för att kolla dåliga sektorer. Där kan du också se om de blivit reallokerade.
<kodein> när man tagit disken ur lådan den kom i är det dags att börja tänka på att ersätta den ;)
<Barre> kodein: true that
<Softdroid> Barre: Finns den installerad i Ubuntu?
<Barre> Softdroid: tror det, om inte så är det bara att installera, paketet heter smartmontools om jag inte missminner mig
<larsemil> jag är en smartimon
<larsemil> det är den bästa sortens pkemon
<Barre> Softdroid: smartctl -A /dev/sda för att titta på info om den första hårddisken
<Softdroid> Barre: Måste jag avmontera partitionen först?
<Barre> Softdroid: nej
<Barre> Softdroid: den går mot firmware på hårddisken och tar ut informationen
<Barre> Softdroid: tabellen som skrivs ut är väldigt självförklarande :)
<Softdroid> Barre: Jag installerar smartmontools nu... Det fanns inte installerad på datorn
<Barre> exempel, värdet på Raw_Read_Error_Rate är bra om det är 0 :)
<Softdroid> Barre: Vilken paketkonfiguration ska man välja?
<Barre> Softdroid: paketkonfiguration?
<Softdroid> Barre: Jag installerar smartmontools nu... och nu har det kommit en dialogruta med Postfix konfiguration
<Barre> Postfix?
<Barre> vänta..
<speakman> ojoj
<Barre> Softdroid: jag kan inte förklara varför postfix installerats eller behövs konfigureras..
<speakman> sudo apt-get purge postfix
<speakman> Väl "no configuration"
<speakman> och sedan när allt är installerat; sudo apt-get purge postfix
<Softdroid> Barre: http://imagebin.org/144503
<speakman> Ubuntu installerar alla "Recommends" per default, vilket inkluderade postfix
<Softdroid> Går det inte att bara välja no configuration?
<speakman> jo men man vill inte drifta postfix i onödan
<speakman> (inte om man är en gnutta pedantisk iallafall)
<Barre> speakman: aahh. den rekommenderar postfix (undrar varför), jag kör en smartmontools från egen ppa och slipper det :)
<speakman> förmodligen för att den vill kunna skicka mail mellan att disken indikerar ras och att den rasar.
<Barre> vad är det för fel på exim4 som är default i ubuntu?
<speakman> Barre: apt-get install --no-recommends smartmontools hade undvikit det
<Barre> sant
<Softdroid> Vad tycker ni att jag ska göra nu? :)
<Softdroid> Avbryta?
<speakman> Softdroid: beror helt på var du står
<Softdroid> Står i den här rutan -> http://imagebin.org/144503
<speakman> Barre: hur får du exim till att vara default i Ubuntu?
<Barre> speakman: glöm det, jag sitter ju för bövelen på debian 6....
<speakman> :)
<speakman> --no-install-recommends var det
<Softdroid> Barre: Nu har jag kört kommandot du rekommenderade
<speakman> 194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   030   129
<speakman> Value: 030, Worst: 129. LÃ¥ter inte bra :)
<Softdroid> Barre: http://imagebin.org/144504
<Softdroid> Vad kan man utläsa från den informationen angående hårddiskens hälsa
<speakman> Softdroid: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo smartmontool /dev/sda | pastebinit
<speakman> Softdroid: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo smartmontool -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<Softdroid> vad gör de där kommandon?
<speakman> laddar upp hela outputten från smartmontools till pastebin.com
<Softdroid> jaha
 * realubot kickar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<Softdroid> speakman:  den säger --> sudo: smartmontool: command not found
<Softdroid> Du försöker skicka ett tomt dokument, avslutar.
<speakman> gah, sorry; sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda ska det ju vara
<Softdroid> ok :)
<Softdroid> speakman: Coolt. Tack för det
<Softdroid> http://pastebin.com/FmHLiAUY
<Softdroid> speakman: Utifrån den informationen ser du ifall om det finns något fel på disken?
<speakman> Ja. Den är alldeles för liten. :)
<speakman> I övrigt vet jag inte alls vad man ska leta efter. Barre är nog mannen här.
<Softdroid> speakman: Men den där pastebin grejen är mycket bra. Tack för det
<Barre> Softdroid: det säger inte så mycket, inga read errors. Men kolla med jämna mellanrum och se att inte värdena ökar extremt, exempelvis håll ett öga på Hardware_ECC_Recovered, om det skenar iväg under en korttid kan det tyda på att disken ärpåväg att gå sönder.
<Barre> Softdroid: glöm inte att ha en backup på ditt data dock :)
<speakman> Softdroid: varsågod, håller helt med.
<Softdroid> Barre: Ok. Tack för din tid
<realubot> Vad händer idag då?
<cHarNe2> realubot: ff4?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Ja? Kommer den idag?
<cHarNe2> ute..
<cHarNe2> folk har börjat klaga på att dom bytt plats på "open in new tab" och "open in new window" i högerklicksmenys
<cHarNe2> jag skulle gissa på att det är eftersom att chrome redan har gjort det..
<cHarNe2> och hur ofta vill man öppna saker i ett nytt fönster?
<Barre> det irriterade mig lite lätt i början, men det finns andra saker som gör mig mer frustrerad.
<kodapa> cHarNe2: Fx 4 menar du väl?
<kodapa> :)
<cHarNe2> kodapa: fx?
<cHarNe2> firefix ;)
<realubot> cHarNe2: Firefox förkortas Fx enligt Mozilla.
<realubot> Firefucks
<realubot> SÃ¥ uttalas Firefox.
<realubot> Hur installerar man Fx 4 vid sidan av Fx 3 då?
<scarleo> realubot: tanka den antingen direkt från mozilla eller lägg till deras daily-bild ppa
<realubot> scarleo: Jo, men den tar inte bort Fx 3 då?
<scarleo> nej, installera firefox-4.0 från daily-build så kommer du ha båda
<Barre> larsemil: laddar upp två kopior av samma bild av redundanskäl antar jag ;P
<larsemil> Barre: fick fail på första uppladdningen eg siddu
<larsemil> så jag laddade upp igen
<larsemil> och nu är båda där
<larsemil> tror det är houdi som trollat
<larsemil> Barre: har du förresten sett att de har lagt till en "ladda ner" länk i den där facebook theatern så du kan ladda ner dina bilder fast de är ful svart bakgrund
<Barre> larsemil: nope, det har jag missat.
<larsemil> Barre: jag med såg det nu.
<larsemil> iaf på ens egna bilder
<larsemil> ne finns på alla
<Barre> förmodligen en storm av klagomål som bidragit till det
<Barre> extra extre: bildkaos på fb
<Barre> hehehe..... "Your cell phone has more computing power than all of NASA in 1969. NASA launched a man to the moon. We launched a bird into pigs."
<larsemil> två veckor senare "har ni provat nya bildvisaren i fb, den är UNDERBAR!"
<larsemil> Barre: du vet du kan ta bort &theatre ur url och få vanlig visare va.
<Barre> larsemil: nope... va du lär mig saker idag :)
<Barre> snart klart med kabeldragningen
<larsemil> Barre: jag är en så vis man
<Coffe> *letar efter en ny lagringslösning :)
<larsemil> ingen som har märklingrejer som skräpar eller?
<Barre> :'( dumma fx4
<larsemil> haha nöjd med uppdateringen. ?
<Barre> inte alls någonstans
<larsemil> 5000 nedladdningar i minuten om jag förstår det rätt
<larsemil> glow.mozilla.org
<Barre> har tittat på den bliden någon minut och drar slutsattsen att de inte gillar fx4 i nord-korea ;P
<Barre> larsemil: denna var ju rätt fräck http://twitterparty.mozilla.org/en-US
<amelia> *gäsp*
<andol> Barre: Tja, vad är det som ovill sig i Fx4 då?
<Coffe> vad är Fz4 ?
<Coffe> -z+x
<kodapa> Coffe: Firefox
<Coffe> ok förkortas det inte FF ?
<kodapa> nej, det förkortas Fx
<kodapa> Inget annat
<Coffe> ok jag gillar inte IR
<Coffe> Barre,  Mr lagring :P   du får 50K av mig , ska ordna 10TB lagring. vad skulle du hitta på då ?
<bamsefar> Flyttkartonger!
<bamsefar> Och bluray-skivor!
<antii> :D
<antii> kreativa bamsefar
<bamsefar> Alltid!
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag hade fixat en NAS
<dagon_> i en flyttkartong
<bamsefar> En NASi Flyttkartong altså?
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> fast mer
<dagon_> NAS iFlyttkartong
<bamsefar> Tur att vi inte är i tyskland.
<dagon_> hehe
<bamsefar> Network Attached Ztorage ;)
<dagon_> "hast du einen NASi Flüttkartong?"
<dagon_> "Was?!"
<bamsefar> :D
<dagon_> ja jisses
<dagon_> då var man singel
<bamsefar> :/
<cHarNe2> dagon_: blev du det nu på 11 minuter? 44->55
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> det har väl varit på gång ett tag
<Barre> Coffe: 5st 2TB diskar kostar 3.745:-, sen skulle jag nog resa för restrerande 46.255:-
<kodein> 1: åka på trav, 2. profitera grovt, 3. köpa lite RAM-SAN
<kodapa> !
<Barre> Coffe: men allvarligt, vad skall du ha det till. i mon vardag är 50k inte mycket för en lagringslösning. inte 200.000 heller.. :/
<Barre> s/mon/min/
<dagon_> Barre köpa lagring till dagon_ för 200k kthxbai?
<Barre> dagon_: kthxbai was is das?
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=kthxbai
<Barre> *suck* en länk, jag som uppgraderat till Fx4 och inte längre kan njuta av www :/
<dagon_> hoho
<kodein> Barre: lika bra, det är mest en fluga i alla fall
<Barre> hehe
<Barre> så, nu fick jag upp länken... och drar slutsattsen att dagon_ är 1337 h4x0r ;P
<dagon_> lulz
<Coffe> sudo route add -net 192.168.100.0 netmask 255.255.255.0  192.168.17.1 eth0 <--- vad är fel ?
<virtuald> vad ska 192.168.17.1 va?
<Coffe> min GW
<virtuald> ta bort det
<virtuald> men du skriver ju -net
<Coffe> ok ?
<virtuald> prova route add -net xxx netmask yyy gw zzz
<virtuald> route add -net xxx netmask yyy gw zzz dev eth0
<Coffe> virtuald,  tack
<virtuald> eller ip route add 192.168.100.0/24 via 192.168.17.1
<Coffe> jag la upp routen på GW i stället.
<OrangeCat> Hej.
<OrangeCat> Heter det "kom" eller "över" när man snackar i radio med varandra?
<OrangeCat> Alltid trott att svenska varianten var "kom".
<kodein> vi kör "kom" i jaktlaget.
<virtuald> tror kom är som copy
<Spixx> "över"
<Spixx> klartslut
<kodein> det fina är när man ska avsluta radiokommunikationen.
<kodein> "bladdeblaha bla-ha. slut" "blabbeliblabb. klart slut"
<OrangeCat> I Skrotnisse säger de "över".
<OrangeCat> Men å andra sidan är allt annat bara läskigt och fel i den serien.
<OrangeCat> heeeeeii zarizehn =3
<kodein> båda varianterna funkar säkert
<kodein> anglicismen över och ut känns dock fel
<OrangeCat> "klart slut" är ju givet.
<OrangeCat> "kom" känns ju egentligen helt mysko.
<OrangeCat> "kom, kom".
<OrangeCat> "kom över, över" =D
<OrangeCat> "kom över, kom"
<OrangeCat> I teorin hör man ingenting om man säger "kom" och avslutar med "kom".
<OrangeCat> Eftersom "kom" avslutar sändningen.
<kodein> det är väl iofs mest vid anropen vi kör så. "Sture, kom!"
<OrangeCat> kodein: Är väl varje gång man ska låta den andra sända?
<OrangeCat> Eftersom det bara funkar en väg.
<OrangeCat> Annars är det ju meningslöst att ha ett ord överhuvudtaget.
<kodein> vi brukar fatta när den andra pratat klart.
<OrangeCat> Fast borde snarare vara en standardiserad signal som ljuder eller dylikt.
<kodein> vi är inga sticklers för etikett
<OrangeCat> "Prata efter pipet"...
<OrangeCat> Fast då kanske en fågel låter just i 2600 Hz eller vad de väljer.
 * speakman är signalist när han råkar få på sig gröna kläder en eller ett par gånger per år
<speakman> och i militära är det "kom" som gäller ;)
<speakman> "klart slut" avslutar sändningen.
<kodein> 2600hz är en fin frekvens.
 * kodein har en av sina 2600-t-shirts på sig idag
<speakman> 2600MHz är en annan fin
<haffe> Har du 2600 tshirts?
<haffe> Du måste ha en massiv garderob.
 * kodein noterar att haffe missade ett bindestreck
<haffe> Inte lika roligt.
<Barre> OrangeCat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVq4_HhBK8Y
<OrangeCat> Är det inte ganska konstigt att en visselpipa i ett flingpaket kunde ha exakt den frekvens som behövdes för phreaking?
<OrangeCat> Känns som en för stor slump för att det ska vara en slump.
<speakman> det ännu märkligare var väl att man använda ljud ö.h.t. I Sverige har vi alltid kört med likspänningsnivåer för indikatorer av olika ting istället.
<OrangeCat> Inga svenska phreakers med andra ord?
<OrangeCat> Vi hade ett hackarsäkert telefoneringsnätverk?
<kodein> nej
<kodein> man fick ju helt enkelt göra lite annars bara.
<OrangeCat> I USA är de lite dumma i bollen.
<kodein> sedan var ju  AT&T dumma nog att köra in-band signalling
<OrangeCat> De har skyltar som säger "WALK" eller "DON'T WALK" istället för röd eller grön signal.
<OrangeCat> Snacka om "inaccessible".
<OrangeCat> Och långa texter på engelska (och enbart engelska) som förklarar allt istället för symboler.
<OrangeCat> Alltså som skyltar.
<OrangeCat> Verkar som om det är ett resultat av dålig standardisering.
<OrangeCat> Jag är inte säker, men det verkar som att Europa har i alla fall väldigt liknande vägskyltar i alla länder.
<kodein> standarder är bra
<speakman> OrangeCat: fast symboler är inte nödvändigtvis den slutliga lösningen heller. Iallafall inte om dom kommer i en serie, då alla inte läser från vänster till höger. Kan få rätt roliga innebörder :)
<kodein> alla ska ha en egen
<speakman> alla borde ha en
<OrangeCat> Alla ska ha en egen vad?
<OrangeCat> Alla borde ha en vad?
<kodein> en standard
<kodein> eller två
<speakman> en för varje sak
<kodein> double standards are twice as good
<OrangeCat> Finns sheriffer bara i Texas?
<kodein> nej
<virtuald> i hollywood också
<kodein> I de flesta counties i usamerikatt, skulle jag nog säga. även i brittiskt rättssystem.
<OrangeCat> "usamerikatt" =S
<OrangeCat> Trodde inte Brittajjn hade några sheriffer.
<spacebug-> öhm.. är jag helt snurrig eller vad är detta? Om jag skapar en fil som root.root äger och har mode 644 men filen ligger i en katalog som en annan användare äger så ska väl ändå inte den användaren kunna ta bort filen som root äger?
<kodein> i skottland så är domarna "sheriffs"
<speakman> OrangeCat: inte nog med att du själv har problem att tjäna pengar - du lyckas rätt bra med konststycket att distrahera oss andra från det som vi tjänar pengar på också. ;-=
<speakman> ;-)
<spacebug-> det va jag som hade hjärnsläpp
<OrangeCat> Varför anses det fult att ha grillkrydda på saker?
<tiina> Hejsan igen här o om någon kan hjälpa mig med min HP photosmart C4680 skirvare i Ubuntu som jag inte får scanner funktion  xsane till???
<OrangeCat> Värst vad mycket flickor som joinat på sistone.
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584356/
<tiina> Kan någon hjälpa mig med detta problem med min hp skrivare som kommer upp i gnome skrivbord ovan länken?????
<speakman> tiina: kanske inte finns så många med erfarenhet av just HP-scanners. Jag hade själv igång min en gång i tiden, men jag tror det mest bara funkade rakt av. Du kan ju alltid slipa din engelska och prova söka hjälp i #ubuntu om inte annat.
<tiina> Jag har försökt på alla sätt och har nu bara kvar det problemet som jag paste it här ovan med gnome skrivbord meddelande om hp systray krasch???
<tiina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584356/
<tiina> speakman: Problemet för mig är inte engelskan utan varför jag inte kan få bort krschmeddelandet om HP SYSTRAY KRASCH???
<speakman> tiina: ta det med #ubuntu
<speakman> tiina: vad kommer den där texten ifrån?
<Coffe> nu får jag lite ont i huvudet, kör alien på ett paket. den säger den gör ett .deb, men kan inte hitta det
<tiina> ubuntu??? är inte detta stället man pratar om ubuntu??
<tiina> speakman texten kommer ifrån det krash meddelandet jag nu inte vet hur jag får bort från mitt skrivbord??
<speakman> om man uppskattar monologer, så visst.
<dagon_> vad sur hon lät
<cahoot>  #ubuntu joinar man knappast frivilligt om man är mån om sin sinnesro
<cahoot> relationen fråga:svar > 100
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> samma med #archlinux oftast
<Dodel> Hej. Kan jag installera ubuntu på ett USB och sedan använda den USB på lite randomdatorer?=
<cahoot> ja
<Dodel> cahoot: Ofta! Hade för mej att OS:et anpassar sej efter hårdvaran :P
<Dodel> Så om jag skulle t.ex flytta USBet till en äldre dator så skulle det inte gå
<cahoot> det tror jag nog
<Philip5> det skulle gå om den äldre har hårdvara som stödjs
<Philip5> och klarar grundspecen för vad som behövs för att köra ubuntu
<Dodel> Kanske hade fel. Nu är det så att jag har en dator som inte kan boota från USB. Grub eller vad det heter. Hur får man det på en floppy?
<cahoot> ...men det är klart att det inte är garanterat att fungera på all hw
<Philip5> är det en så gammal dator så tror jag man kan skapa en floppy som kan boota ett usb-minne
<Dodel> ja, den är rätt så gammal. Men fungerar OK.
<Dodel> Ska ha som server.
<Philip5> problemet är väl att nyare datorer inte har floppystationer att skapa sådana med
<Dodel> Jag har :D
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> jag har en extern floppydrive
<dagon_> som man kopplar med usb
<dagon_> helt hitech
<Philip5> varför installera på usb då om du ska köra den som server?
<Philip5> större risk att usbminnet blir korrupt med tiden
<Dodel> Philip5: För min HDD på 2gb tickar och är av den dålig kvalité.
<Dodel> vadå usb blir korrupt?
<Dodel> Vad är bäst: En gammal IDE hdd som är på 2113 mb och tickar och knackar när den tänker, eller ett 16 GB USB.
<dagon_> usb
<dagon_> och det Philip5 menar med att det blir korrupt med tiden har att göra med att usb är ett flashminne
<dagon_> ett flashminne som inte är så optimerat
<Dodel> Ja? Alltså tappar den data eller?
<Dodel> Går den bara sönder?
<Philip5> precis
<Dodel> Nej vad dåligt.
<Philip5> det är inte gjort för att skrivas om så många gånger och användas på samma sätt som en hårddisk
<Dodel> Tänkte ha den som server hårddisk.
<dagon_> skaffa en billig ssd
<Philip5> så med tiden blir den dålig
<Philip5> tappar data eller kanske pajar hela filsystemet på den
<Dodel> Philip5: Så ska jag använda min gamla hårddisk då? Än fast den tickar och knackar?
<dagon_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=607159 <- köp den
<Dodel> Det är inte så mycket, men aja du vet hur en gamal dator låter ;)
<Philip5> bättre att skaffa en billig hdd annars
<Dodel> Måste säga att datorn är från 1996.
<dagon_> synd att jag sålde alla mina gamla diskar
<Philip5> eller kanske komma över från någon annan som ska skrotas men har hyffsad hårddisk
<dagon_> annars kunde du fått köpa av mig för 20kr/st
<Dodel> Men är det säkert med hårddisken ändå?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> försök få tag på nån frisk av en kompis
<Dodel> Alltså den fungerar men den tickar.
<Philip5> låter ju inte som något bra tecken
<cahoot> Dodel: om man utgår ifrån att du tänkte ha data av ngt värde på disken kanske det inte är så vettigt att riskera dessa på en ålderstigen disk?
<Dodel> cahoot: kanske är smart de...hmm USB var inte säkert och HDD som tickar var inte heller säkert. Vad ska man göra då? Har inte lust att kasta pengar på den datorn.
<cahoot> kasta datorn?
<Dodel> Synd om den.
<cahoot> utan ström har den inget medvetande
<Dodel> Men den är antik också
<Philip5> vad är det för grejs i den då? hårdvara?
<Dodel> ca 200 mhz och 160 mb ram
<Philip5> typ en gammal pentium II eller något äldre elende?
<Dodel> Äldra
<Dodel> e
<Dodel> 8086 processor
<Philip5> vad tänkte du köra för server på den? den kommer inte orka mycket
<cahoot> oj - knappast ngt för ubuntu då
<Dodel> aj förstog nästan det :P Jag tänker bara köra ett python script som ska kolla på 200 hemsidor och ladda ner lite HTML koder från hemsidorna varje 30:e sekund. Allt körst texbaserat.
<Dodel> typ som wget fast den laddar inte ner. Utan den kopierar bara några tal och klistar in i en lista.
<cahoot> undrar om ubuntu har en kernel som kan boota en sån
<Dodel> funderade på muLinux eller DSL
<dagon_> knåpa ihop en egen på slax.org
<Dodel> Men dom är så gamla och sista uppdateringarna var för många år sedan. Sen så är det många som rekommenderar mig Debian för dom säger att Debian är så otroligt stabil.
<Philip5> i686 är nog minimumkravet för ubuntu kernel
<cahoot> Dodel: ja med debian går man aldrig fel
<Dodel> dagon_: vad gör slax? Vet att det är linux
<Philip5> tror debian kräver mer av hårdvaran idag ändå
<dagon_> Dodel: den gör det du ber om?
<dagon_> du bygger en egen live-distro helt enkelt
<dagon_> eller, live-iso
<Dodel> cahoot: Vad är det för skillnad mellan Debian och ubuntu? Varför rekommenderar folk Debian före ubuntu?
<cahoot> stabilitet
<dagon_> debian kör stensäkra paket även om de är skitgamla
<Dodel> debian kan man alltså säga att dom kör allt gammalt, men stabilt.?
<dagon_> typ
<Philip5> dagon_: jag leker lite med suzanne och luxmaterial :D  http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/4ohwu1jg/LuxRenderluxstudio.Scene.00054.lxs_0.png
<dagon_> eller, de kör det stabilaste oavsett ålder på det
<cahoot> knappast gammalt men inte blödande egg
<Dodel> Men vad var det dagon_ menade att man ska knopa ihop något med slax?
<dagon_> du kan bygga en egen iso
<dagon_> på deras hemsida
<dagon_> jag gjorde en som är textbaserad på 117MB
<cahoot> för floppyboot?
<Dodel> dagon_: wwwaaat?
<dagon_> cahoot: det blir nog värre men det finns färdiga såna för floppy
<dagon_> kan se om jag hittar
<dagon_> har kört det innan
<dagon_> Dodel: det enda som finns på den är kernel, base, irssi och ssh
<Dodel> dagon_: Din eller slax?
<dagon_> min
<Dodel> dagon_: Oj, den måste vara riktigt snabb?
<dagon_> japp
<Dodel> har du kollat hur mycket den drar?
<dagon_> nä, bryr mig inte så mycket bara det funkar
<dagon_> den körs ju från ram dessutom
<Dodel> Varför verkar det som att linux använder bara ram, men CPU talas det knappt något om. I Windows så talas det alltid om CPU och ram?
<dagon_> det vet jag inte
<dagon_> det används cpu rätt friskt beroende på vad du gör
<Dodel> Okej, oftast när man kollar systemkrav på olika linux distar så står det oftast bara ram.
<dagon_> jaså?
<Dodel> ja
<dagon_> ge mig ett exempel
<Dodel> Slackware, debian, DSL, MuLinux, Gentoo
<dagon_> Run light enough to power a 486DX with 16MB of Ram
<speakman> DSL anger 486 eller över
<Dodel> Ja varför skriver dom inte t.ex. 40 mhz i CPU :)?
<Dodel> Hur som helst. Slax, så jag kan installera slax och sedan välja vad jag vill vad jag vill installera. Sen klart?
<dagon_> du väljer, laddar ner och sen installerar du om du vill
<dagon_> eller kör live
<Dodel> MÃ¥ste den ha internet anslutning hela tiden?
<dagon_> vilken?
<Dodel> slax
<dagon_> nä
<Dodel> ok bra
<dagon_> det är som vilken distro som helst
<Dodel> Men du sa att man kan bygga på den. Börjar man alltså med en kärna, sen får man bygga upp eftersom?
<dagon_> http://www.slax.org/build.php
<dagon_> afk
<Dodel> http://www.slax.org/modules.php?action=detail&id=1 Så jag behöver typ endast denna på min dator?
<OrangeCat> Sorgligt att en 486DX with 16MB of RAM anses som antik.
<OrangeCat> Och att det skulle vara någon form av bedrift att få ett OS att köra på den.
<OrangeCat> Körde Windows 98 på den och avancerade spel.
<Dodel> Har två problem: 1 Välja vilket linux man ska ha. Inte mer än 32 mb i ram får den ta. 2 Ha något att lagra linux på då USB lät inte bra och en tickande HDD (när den tänker) lät också dåligt :(
<OrangeCat> Tickande HDD?
<speakman> OrangeCat: och Windows 98 är inte antikt..?
<OrangeCat> Ingen större skillnad.
<Dodel> OrangeCat: Har man en dator från 1996 så finns det faktist lite slitage på hårddisken. Det är ju mekanik.
<Dodel> Men undra vad det kan vara? Alltså det är inte så farligt tickande. Men det låter riktigt 90-tal iallafall
<OrangeCat> Dagens datorer är också mekanik...
<haffe> Nej men ser man på.
<haffe> Firefox 4 verkar fungera rejält mycket bättre än firefox 3
<Dodel> Haffe: Det är för Firefox 3 har...mekanik :D
<phnom> Fyran är nice
<antii> :o
<antii> kanske man ska ge den ett försök
<speakman> hm - finns ppa för 4an?
<zChris> cHarNe2, http://www.arbetsformedlingen.se/For-arbetssokande/Hitta-lediga-jobb/Sok-jobb-i-Platsbanken.html?url=-123388378%2FStandard%2FPlatsannonser%2FVisaPlatsannonsViaArbetsort.aspx%3Fq%3Ds%2528ld%2528199%2529l%252822%2529k%25282281%2529yo%25283%2529%2529a%252820%2529sp%252865%2529sr%25281%2529c%2528B010AF9F%2529%26ids%3D5412581%26o%3D22%26k%3D0%26ps%3Dlan%252822%2529&sv.url=12.237ec53d11
<zChris> d47b612d78000171
<zChris> nått för dig ? :D
<antii> kort länk
<larsemil> speakman: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=firefox4+ppa
<speakman> larsemil: letmetellitforyou.com/?a=det_ger_en_daily_ppa
<speakman> spontant är den brutalt mycket snabbare än gamla 3an. Men har iofs inte kört 3an på den här burken tidigare.
<speakman> Nu skulle dom bara behöva göra sig av med menyraden så kan man ju snart alternera den med chromium.
<speakman> Hm. Minefield 4.0b13pre (2011-03-22)
<speakman> Två av mina fyra böcker om javascript på väg iaf. Tänk att ha kodat det så länge utan att kunna det.
<Barre> Fx4 va ingen hit för mig :'(
<speakman> Barre: vajj?
<speakman> (min fina rensning av öppna irssi-fönster hjälpte inte. En dag så är övermängden tillbaka.)
<Barre> speakman: nukade bookmarks, långsam och seg. Ibland tar det 2-3minuter att öppna en sida. klickar jag på länkar så skrivs inte adressen in i adressfältet, vilket innebär att närjag uppdaterar en sida så kommer jag tbx där jag började. webkaos!
<Barre> med uppdaderar menar jag refresh helt enkelt :)
<delhage> internet är trasigt
<phnom> Barre: Vilken pre-alpha release är det? :P
<Barre> phnom: det kan man undra... har haft för mycket att göra idag så jag har inte hunnit felsöka..
<Barre> delhage!
<peppis> NÃ¥gon som har haft problem med update senaste tiden
<Barre> delhage: är inte du i något nordafrikanst land och kastar sten delhage
<larsemil> Barre: men kör inte du mac? :D
<speakman> Barre: wtf? fått tag i nån alpha? :)
<larsemil> tror han är hemma nu faktiskt
<larsemil> om jag förstod honom rätt häromdagen
<Barre> larsemil: jag har en mac, inte samma sak som att jag använder den ;P
<Barre> speakman: nope, men det kan vara något annat som är fel, och sypmtomen råkar visa sig i stackar Fx
<Barre> orkar inte felsöka allt för mycket heller eftersom datorn skall blåsas om ett par veckor.
<delhage> Barre: nja, jag var i Oman förra veckan, nu är jag i Danmark
<delhage> ingen stenkastning
<Barre> ser rubrikerna i huvudet: "Folkprotester i danmark, kräver sittande regerings avgång och att kungahuset avvecklas. Säkerhetsstyrkor undersöker nu den gemensamma nämnaren på oroligheterna i Oman och danmark.
<larsemil> Barre: +1
<delhage> skulle kunna hända
<delhage> fast det var inte jag i Oman
<xyzp> Vad är FIPS i säkerhet för nått?
<Barre> längst fram i protesttåget går delhage med en megafon och skriker: All your base are belong to us!
<delhage> to quote myself from FB: "OK, I'm all for democracy and stuff, but now the hotel bars are closed due to demonstrations. THIS HAS GONE TOO FAR!! /me just wants a beer."
<Barre> delhage: såg och gillade den kommentaren :P
<delhage> :)
<delhage> oh yes, ser det nu
<dagon_> vad är Oman?
<maddoc> xyzp: Massa standarder för amerikanska myndigheter. Typ krypto o.s.v.
<delhage> dagon_: ett land
<dagon_> Oo
<delhage> dagon_: sydöstra hörnet på arabiska halvön
<dagon_> jag säger som min polare
<dagon_> ännu ett litet land där de harklar
<dagon_> det intressanta är att han är libanes :>
<dagon_> "Befolkningens medelålder är 19,4 år."
<dagon_> say wat
<delhage> ja det är lite udda...
<xyzp> maddoc, ok, jag såg det i Thunderbird
<Barre> upptäckt en sak till med min eminenta Fx4 installation, det går inte att bläddra i hitoriken
<xyzp> maddoc,Är FIPS något att ha då?
<maddoc> xyzp: Är kanske för att slå på FIPS-kompatibilitet för SSL eller något?
<maddoc> xyzp: Tvivlar på att det är något du behöver bry dig om. :-) Men fråga google, kanske är något värt.
<xyzp> maddoc, ok t-ackar
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<Barre> grattis bamsefar!
<tiina> hej undrar varför jag inte får min usb stick att starta med ubuntu i?
<maddoc> Blir bamsefar gammal?
<andol> Barre: Varför grattar vi bamsefar?
<Barre> andol: vi grattar bamsefar för att han förmodligen har nått att göra med detta http://digitalahemmet.idg.se/2.10583/1.375547/sveriges-basta-filmtjanst  högst betyg
<bamsefar> Wohoo, SSD i laptopen! :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Tack :)
<andol> Barre: Ahh
<amelia> hej xyzp!
<speakman> ser på Uppdrag Granskning. Intressant avsnitt.
<speakman> och analytikerna på http://live.twingly.com/granskning :)
<Dodel> Hallå igen. Det blev debian. Den tog 23 mb i ram :O
<speakman> Dodel: Hej. Debian kan ta flera gigabyte i ram också. Det beror helt på vad du gör med det.
<speakman> Om du installerat Ubuntu från Alternate-skivan och inte valt ett enda metapaket så hade du förmodligen kunna kört det på vad som helst också.
<Dodel> speakman: Haha jo det kan den. Har varit och sökt på lite distar, men dom två som folk rekommendear mej är Slackware eller Debian. Dom sägs vara dom snabbaste, stabilaste och dom tar minst minne fast dom kräver lite erfarenhet. Men då undrar jag vad det är för skillnad mellan Debian och slackware?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Dodel> speakman: Va kan man få ubuntu ner till det? Aja, måste testa det.
<spacebug-> Dodel: slackware har inget bra paketsystem tyvärr
<spacebug-> jag körde det i ca tio år och nu ubuntu och jag går inte tillbaka
<speakman> Dodel: kollade du på xubuntu? http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Dodel> har aldrig kört slack, men deb system har jag kört. Så länge man är uppkopplad till internet så är det OK :)
<speakman> Dodel: "problemet" med de minimala distarna är ju att du inte får något installerat. Alla bygger ju på GNU/Linux och i övrigt i princip exakt samma prylar.
<Dodel> speakman: Xubuntu har jag kört. Tar rätt mycket för att kallas "leightweith" eller vad det heter.
<cahoot> det är ju för en server
<speakman> Dodel: tar rätt mycket vaddå?
<cahoot> vad skulle passa bättre än debian?
<Dodel> minne
<speakman> äre en server? no idea
<spacebug-> för att få igång tex xmltv i slackware så får du installera ca 20 paket i rätt ordning och du vet inte vilken ordning.. och varje paket är ju ./configure && make följt av make install som root
<Dodel> cahoot: Slack? Eller debian är jag mycket nöjd med. Installarade hela CD:n och kör allt textbaserat. Ligger på 23 mb ram, dock så testade jag det på Virtualbox.
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<amelia> spacebug-: man kan ju dra lite slutsatser om i vilken ordning det ska göras.
<Dodel> Så det återstår bara en hårddisk att ha mitt data på.
<spacebug-> amelia: slutade med att jag skrev en egen hjälpfil till mig ;)
<Dodel> Jag kunde inte direkt ha ett USB som hårddisk ; P
<spacebug-> men jamför det med apt-get install xmltv
<spacebug-> jämför*
<Dodel> Och inte min gamla 2 gb HDD som tickar och knackar lite när den tänker.
<speakman> Dodel: är det en desktop eller server du kör?
<Dodel> Debian desktop.
<speakman> Dodel: gnome/kde/annat?
<amelia> spacebug-: fast jag datade slackware i 11 år innan jag kom på att det var jobbigt så jag har kompilerat väldigt mycket i mina dagar. :P
<Dodel> textbaserat
<speakman> det var inte mycket till desktop :)
<spacebug-> amelia: hehe som mig då
<Dodel> speakman: Haha nej visst. Men jag tror jag installerade bara minimalt och valde bort så mycket som möjligt.
<speakman> Dodel: det hade du kunna åstadkommit med Ubuntu också. :)
<amelia> spacebug-: tröttnade dock på slack typ 2006 när Patrick var sjuk och allt blev försenat och ingen annan fick ta över och sådär.
<Dodel> Min gamla dator känns som på Lost. Ni vet den där datorn där man måste skriva in ett lösenord varje 16 timme, annars händer det något dåligt.
<speakman> Dodel: det är som sagt ungefär samma saker i alla distar. Vad som avgör är vad man installerar.
<Dodel> speakman: Ja, ska texta det men är Ubuntu lika stabilt som debian då? Vet att ubuntu baranseras på debian.
<speakman> Dodel: tillräckligt skulle jag säga
<spacebug-> amelia: det klart om en snubbe ska bestämma & göra allt så blir det väl som det blir
<speakman> Dodel: Om man inte har extremt höga krav, vilket man normalt sett mest har på servrar.
<Dodel> speakman: Hmm..du tvekade lite kände jag.
<speakman> Dodel: Debian är ju Ubuntu fast gamla versioner av allt. Ungefär. :)
<Dodel> ;)
<cahoot> speakman: troll
<bamsefar> HeMan är nordisk mästare i dålig humor.
<speakman> cahoot: +1
<Dodel> Ska väll testa ubuntu ändå.
<larsemil> bamsefar: trodde det var barre...?
<larsemil> :)
<amelia> debian är ju rätt varierande, stabiliteten beror mycket på om man kör stable, testing eller unstable.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Nah, HeMan tog precis priset. :)
<Dodel> Ska jag ta alternative eller server?
<larsemil> bamsefar: where?
<bamsefar> PÃ¥ facebook
<speakman> Dodel: ladda ner Alternate-skivan bara. Och sedan väljer du inget alls när det kommer upp ett antal alternativ om vad du ska använda din dator till.
<Dodel> okok
<larsemil> bamsefar: hittar inte varför men visst. :D
<bamsefar> larsemil: Han kommenterade på min post.
<larsemil> ah
 * amelia klappar på bamsefar 
 * larsemil är dödstrött
<larsemil> har lovat vänta uppe tills darling kommer hem
<delhage> skit i det
<Dodel> Men vet ni något billigt alternativ till lagring av data?
<Dodel> Har en hårddisk som tickar och knackar lite. Ja, den är från 1996.
<Dodel> 2 gb
<spacebug-> det är rätt billigt med diskar idag
<Dodel> Men jag vill ha så lite som möjligt
<bamsefar> En USB-sticka?
<larsemil> en diskett. passar också bra med 1996
<spacebug-> måste ju ha nått som överröstar VHS-spelaren
<spacebug-> ;p
<amelia> haha
<amelia> Dodel: du kan få en disk på 5MW av mig.
<Dodel> 5MW?
<amelia> Dodel: ja? 5 megaword
<Dodel> Känner inte igen det
<amelia> Dodel: hehe, får man av ren nyfikenhet kontra med att fråga hur gammal du är? ;)
<spacebug-> "lagring av data" .. du kan ju alltid skriva på en lapp.. det är la rätt billigt. Eller skulle det va data i digital form? =)
<Dodel> amelia. Ska fylla 22 till sommaren. Vad undrar du då?
<Dodel> spacebug-: Jag hade tänkt först att ha ett litet USB som kunde lagra lite kB data
<amelia> Dodel: det kan förklara varför du inte känner till begreppet megaword, det var väl populärt på 70- och 80-talet. sådär innan man började använa kilobyte och megabyte för att benämna storlek på hårddiskar
<Dodel> Har ett program som ska endast ta lite siffror och byta ut dom med andra siffror i textdokument. Sen ska bara datorn vara på.
<spacebug-> då känns en usbsticka som ett ba alternativ
<Dodel> amelia: Haha, man du ska veta att jag är riktigt old school.
<Dodel> 90-old school. Har en bärbar dator från 1984
<amelia> Dodel: haha. jag har en PDP-11 från 1979. :)
<OrangeCat> amelia ska alltid vara värst...
<Dodel> spacebug-: Jo, men Philip5 varnade för att använda ett USB minne som serverhårddisk är inte bra. Osäkert.
<amelia> OrangeCat: lätt.
<OrangeCat> PÃ¥ amelias partyn spelar man inte Nintendo Wii eller Microsoft Kinect. Nej, man spelar "Tennis for two" med oscillator.
<OrangeCat> Från 1950-talet enligt originalritningarna.
<amelia> OrangeCat: vilka fester? tror du jag har vänner eller tid för sånt? :P
<OrangeCat> :O
<OrangeCat> Antog det för att du är tjej och förmodligen värsta puman.
<spacebug-> Dodel: ska du hämta datan från internet och har själva grunddokumentet till hands redan nu?
<Dodel> Jag har gjort ett program som läser HTML kod och tar 2 tal från hemsidan. Programmet ska göra det på 200 hemsidor varje sekund eller 10:e sekund.
<Dodel> Den bara byter ut X tal mot X tal.
<OrangeCat> Watta fakk?
<Dodel> I ett textdokument. Alltså jag ska lagra tal. Jag kommer inte fylla på tal. Textdokumentet kommer vara lika stort.
<OrangeCat> Dodel skriver en sökmotorrobot?
<Dodel> OrangeCat: va?
<OrangeCat> 200 "hemsidor" per sekund...
<Dodel> OrangeCat: Ja, det är väll inte så svårt. Textbaserat + python script.
<OrangeCat> Inte så svårt?
<OrangeCat> Från en IP-adress?
<OrangeCat> Snacka om DDoS-varning.
<Dodel> OrangeCat: Japp Nordnet.
<Dodel> Jag håller på med aktier.
<OrangeCat> Aldrig hört talas om Nordnet.
<OrangeCat> Eller vad du menar med det.
<Dodel> Nu har du ;)
<amelia> haha, där har jag ju jobbat. :P
<OrangeCat> Jaha... de som gör de där bisarra reklamfilmerna.
<OrangeCat> Är det från dem du ska skrejpa data?
<Dodel> Nordnet är en aktiemarknad. Jag har gjort ett program som ska NOTERA alla bolag.
<OrangeCat> Om du tror att det kommer ge dig en fördel tror du nog fel. Den info som finns i HTML-form är med all sannolikhet laggad som satan.
<OrangeCat> Om de ens låter dig göra så utan att blocka.
<Dodel> OrangeCat: Det är inte bara jag som är på Nordnet
<OrangeCat> Jobbar du där eller menar du att du ska använda deras sajt?
<OrangeCat> Finns ju folk som sysslar med aktier som har servrar placerade fysiskt nära typ NYSE för att spara nanosekunders fördröjning...
<spacebug-> jag skulle nog tro att en ramdrive vore på sin plats (heter det så i linux?) alltså att du har din fil i minnet hela tiden istället för att skriva till disk/usbsticka
<Dodel> Jag ska använda deras sajt. Fast jag ska inte direkt uppdatera sidan för varje sekund. Tog i lite, men den kan göra det. Ska jag vara exakt så ska den uppdatera när programmet känner av om aktien har stigit. Då noterar den.
<Dodel> spacebug-: Menar du att jag inte ska ha en HDD och USB?
<spacebug-> tja det kan du ju ha oxå om du vill ha ett installerat system ;) Men för själva filen som kommer läsas/skrivas ofta så kunde man ju ha den i minnet
<Dodel> En USB sticka måste väll kunna klara av att ha Debian + filen som ska bytas ca 400 tal per sekund eller när det uppdateras.
<spacebug-> när man gör en usbsticka-installation får man väl välja om en del av stickan ska kunna användas till personlig data?
<Dodel> Home/
<Dodel> Men frågan är om en USB sticka kommer klara av det?
<spacebug-> så då skulle du ju kunna boota upp på stickan och sen ligger ditt program där och körs. Du måste nog även sätta upp den här ramdriven först oxå
<spacebug-> det här är lite teorier från mig jag vet inte riktigt hur man gör
<Dodel> Det kanske går så bra så jag kan installera irssi och snacka lite mer er och säga "Var hällsad. Jag kommer ifrån 1996". Eller så fungerar det inte :P
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> du vill inte ha en disk i burken eller?
<spacebug-> annars är det ju smidigare
<Dodel> spacebug-: vet inte vad ramdrive är. Jag vill inte ha en disk i burken. Det ska ju gå tyst. Hör inte ens datorn när den är på utan hårdisken. Så skönt :)
<spacebug-> ramdisk heter det tydligen
<spacebug-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182764
<Dodel> Jo, det är enklare för datorn är gjord för det. Men det går ju att installera debian på ett USB via virtualbox och sedan för man över den stickan till en äldre dator och sedan en floppy för att boota från USB 1.0.
<Dodel> Men vad gör ramdisk?
<amelia> Dodel: du får skaffa VPC-access istället.
<spacebug-> den gör en enhet av en bit minne
<Dodel> amelia: Vad är det?
<amelia> Dodel: värdepapperscentralen, då kan du handla direkt på omx
<spacebug-> tydligen finns det redan en i /dev/shm
<Dodel> spacebug-: Notera att jag är old school.
<spacebug-> som ubuntu automagiskt sätter upp och är dynamisk
<spacebug-> Dodel: då borde du veta vad ramdrive är från DOS ;)
<Dodel> Nope det är ordet ramdrive jag inte känner igen.
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> iaf ramdisk i linux
<Dodel> men är det att man tar en bit av hårddisken och gör den till ram?
<spacebug-> tvärtom typ
<Dodel> Jag har 160 mb i ram
<spacebug-> en bit av minnet blir som en liten hårddisk
<spacebug-> ubuntu sätter som sagt upp en sån automagiskt i /dev/shm/
<spacebug-> så bara spara din output där
<spacebug-> den kommer dock rensas vid reboot å så
<Dodel> Så jag installerar Debian + python + mitt scirpt på 160 mb ram?
<Dodel> Men reboot får den inte rensas ;)
 * spacebug- vet inte vad ubuntu kräver. Beror väl säkert på vad du installerar
<spacebug-> du hämtar ju ändå ny data hela tiden?
<spacebug-> bara att göra så att vid uppstart hämtar den all data en gång
<Dodel> Ja, men jag ska lagra data också ett antal dagar.
<OrangeCat> SÃ¥llid stejjt drajjv.
<spacebug-> jaha jag tyckte du s att du bara skulle ändra samma data.. att filen inte kommer ändra storlek osv
<Dodel> nää den ändrar inte storlek direkt. Men tal, fast det tar ca 4 dagar att hämta historik.
<Dodel> Det är därför jag undrar om ett USB klarar av denna uppgift?
<spacebug-> så det är en del data iaf då
<spacebug-> så länge du inte ska skriva/läsa flera ggr/sekund i filen så går det säkert bra. Annars vill du nog ha dei minnet
<spacebug-> ifos du snackar med en kille som körde torrents till usb-disk över nfs så.. hehe
<dagon_> lol
<Dodel> Va? Körde torrents till usb-disk över nfs?
<spacebug-> körde ett torrentprogram i en virtuellmaskin och sen med nfs över till hosten och till en usbdisk hehe
<spacebug-> sen hittade jag "shared folders" i virtualbox så nu slipper jag ha rpciod på 85%
<OrangeCat> Jag hade en server utan hårddisk en gång. Körde i några månader hela OS:et och all datasparning på ett billigt USB-minne.
<OrangeCat> Men i längden tar nog minnet "slut".
<Dodel> Jaha, vet du vad jag gjorde? Jag högerklickade och klickade på "Släng till papperskorgen" i windows 95 B)
<OrangeCat> Eftersom flash-minne inte kan skrivas till hur länge som helst.
<OrangeCat> Windows 95 B?
<dagon_> -,-'
<OrangeCat> Kan det äntligen ha inträffat?
<OrangeCat> Kan jag äntligen ha färdats tillbaka till 1990-talet?
<Dodel> OrangeCat: B ) = Smiley. Men vadå använde du en USB sticka som hårddisk och det gick.....?
<Dodel> oj, nu såg jag vad du skrev :P
<Dodel> Då antar jag att USB som hårddisk är INTE en bra lösning på lagra känsslig och viktig data.
<Dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoVBHG4kajA&feature=fvwrel
<Dodel> How to repair a clicking damaged hard drive :)
<OrangeCat> Känslig och viktig data = riktig hårddisk.
<OrangeCat> Helst inte "consumer"...
<OrangeCat> Utan någon dyr jävla serverskit.
<OrangeCat> Som fattiglappar som jag aldrig har råd med.
<OrangeCat> I/O på disken verkar spela otroligt mycket roll för allmän hastighet på servrar för övrigt.
<OrangeCat> Speciellt de mest stor databas.
<OrangeCat> Mycket mer än CPU och RAM.
<amelia> äsch, två satadiskar och raid så är man rätt säker även om det är consumer.
<Dodel> OrangeCat: Ja vi snackar om viktig data som är värda miljoner dollar.
<andol> OrangeCat: Alternativt så nöjer du dig med sunkdisk, och ser du att du har ordentliga säkerhetskopior, vilket du ju ändå vill ha.
<OrangeCat> Spelar ju roll om man kan ha råd med nedtid eller inte.
<OrangeCat> Om dina data verkligen är värda miljoner dollar... för dig... så kanske du har råd med riktiga grejor.
<andol> Hmm, kanske borde läst mer backlogg. Jo, findisk har helt klart sin plats, men tänkte mer på en allmän diskussion angående att bevara data.
<OrangeCat> Dodel: Alltså... finns ju massa folk som enbart sysslar med att hämta live-data otroligt snabbt, tusen gånger snabbare än någon annan kan det, från olika "exklusiva" databaser.
<OrangeCat> För aktier.,
<OrangeCat> Att skrejpa en HTML-sida (om än dynamisk) funkar inte...
<OrangeCat> Fast klart det kan hjälpa dig som person...
<OrangeCat> Men inte för automatiska beslut.
<xindz> Tjenare, Det är så att jag har två hårddiskar som ligger i /media/disk1 och disk2. Det jag skulle vilja göra är att dela filerna som ligger i dessa kataloger i en och samma mapp så jag bara ser en mapp över Samba med alla filmer
<OrangeCat> Ja, jösses vad folk har konstiga problem och önskemål...
<OrangeCat> Jag har aldrig ens haft ett vettigt "nätverk" hemma... fast det tycks alla andra ha.
<xindz> Så du menar att det är "fel" att ha struktur på hemnätverket?... jösses
<OrangeCat> Nej... bara märkligt.
<OrangeCat> Att man har ett överhuvudtaget. Men kanske logiskt om man har värsta villan.
<xindz> Okej, skulle snarare säga att man har fler hdds än kvadratmeter...
<Dodel> OrangeCat: Ja, alla har sina behov.
<Philip5> vissa blir mer förvånade än andra att de inte är eller prioriterar som en själv
<Dodel> Testade hårddisken nu och nu vet jag inte direkt hur jag ska tolka den om den håller på att gå sönder eller om den bara ska vara så och att den håller helt enkelt.
<Dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J09pWNQPK7U Så här låter den.
<Dodel> Just ja! Kom på att jag har en 40 gb hdd IDE liggandes, dock är den får 2003. Men den klickar också, fast inte lika mycket, men jag tror att hårddiskar har en rättighet att göra så då dom är så gammla. Det är som en gammal bil som har gått långt. Dom har en rättighet att vara lite trött.
<bobo123> Dodel: orkar inte lyssna men hårddisk är inte så våldsamt dyrt iofs, fast det är frågan finns så små som 40Gb fortfarande
<OrangeCat> Jag frågade överallt om de hade små hårddiskar när jag behövde en... ingen vanlig affär hade.
<OrangeCat> Bara dyra stora.
<OrangeCat> Fick beställa.
<cptblood> skiljer inte mkt i pris på små till lagom små
<maxjezy> rösta på min hatt http://www.libero.se/Default.aspx?id=1995&contributionId=313553 så kan ja vinna gratis blöjor i tre månader
<maxjezy> så kan den komma till försäljning om den vinner med :)
<maxjezy> rösta allesammans :)
<maxjezy> ser jag inte röster inom ett par minuter kommer jag skicka PM till er alla personligen!
<maxjezy> Philip5, rösta du med
<bobo123> fast ~160GB borde väl gå att köpa iaf... men man spar antagligen bara en tie gentemot en 250GB
<bobo123> *tia
 * OrangeCat anmäler hatten.
<Philip5> maxjezy: lekte lite med suzanne och luxmaterial nyss... :)  http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/wnvfapv6/luxstudio.Scenetonemapped_preview.jpg
<OrangeCat> Fattar inte hur varje pixel kan ha studsat runt i alla riktningar och beräknats i en 3D-värld med ljus och skit...
<OrangeCat> Raytracing... helt ofattbart för mig.
<bobo123> ofattbart? förklara vad du menar...... :-)
<maxjezy> Philip5, röstar du på mig om ja kollar din länk?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ok
<OrangeCat> bobo123: Att det är möjligt.
<maxjezy> har du länken?
<maxjezy> :)
<OrangeCat> Jag vet att det tar lång tid, men ändå.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> behöver inte ta så lång tid
<Philip5> kan ske i realtid
<bobo123> fina...ehh.. apor?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> bobo123: ja det är suzanne som apan heter :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
<bobo123> hahaha
<OrangeCat> Realtid...
<OrangeCat> För varje "punkt" i den där 3D-världen måste strålar spruta i alla riktningar...
<OrangeCat> Och sedan till slut kan man räkna ut vad varje pixel ska vara...
<bobo123> OrangeCat: det är bara lite matte. det är lugnt. realtidsraytracing går bra på en C64 också, förutsatt att man håller nere upplösningen då... 20x20 pixel blir nog bra :-D
<Philip5> precis
<OrangeCat> LÃ¥ter inte troligt...
<Philip5> klart det är
<OrangeCat> Även Amiga tog väl en hel dag för att rendera en enkel scen.
<OrangeCat> I låg upplösning.
<Philip5> hur tror du annars 3d -spel funkar
<Philip5> det är en fråga om noggrannhet
<OrangeCat> Raytracing finns väl inte i spel... bara fulhack.
<bobo123> fast då envisades de väl med att rendra upp det i hela 320x200 eller nått
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykySG2eqwug
<OrangeCat> Det där tog väl 20 år att rendera.
<Philip5> jo men det beror helt på vad man använder för algoritmer och vad det är som skapar bilden
<Philip5> mina apor är inte traditionell raytracing
<OrangeCat> Kan du hinna undan, mina apor
<OrangeCat> De' kommer finnas hundra
<OrangeCat> Vad menar du?
<OrangeCat> Inte traditionell raytracing?
<Philip5> nej raytracing är en teknik och ett antal algoritmer men moderna renderingsmotorer har lite mer avancerade metoder
<Philip5> raytracing vs scanline rendering är 90-talfrågor
<bobo123> är det nån som har koll på allt jox som anacron kör med jämna mellanrum?
<Philip5> inte någon stenkoll direkt
<bobo123> jag vill bestämma själv när jag kör saker, och är inte särskilt tänd på saker som startar upp automatiskt i bakgrunden. vad jag förstår körs varje dag apport, apt, aptitude, bsdmainutils, dpkg, logrotate, man-db, mlocate, samba, Backup /etc/passwd /etc/shadow /etc/gshadow /var/lib/dpkg/status, Check if any files are in lost+found, och så en gång i veckan apt-xapian-index, cvs, man-db.
<speakman> bobo123: du ska nog vara vääääldigt insatt innan du själv kan avgöra vad som ska köras när
<bobo123> apt-xapian-index kör föresten dagligen också som en del av apt-scriptet. och går ut på att uppdatera ett index till synaptics snabbsökruta
<speakman> och då pratar vi i detalj veta hur varje liten komponent fungerar
<speakman> och vilka eventuella konsekvenser det kan få att bryta mönstret
<bobo123> speakman: ja det är väl det man måste väl vara mer insatt kanske innan jag stänger av anacron helt. Så jag tänkte väl börja med att stänga av apt-xapian-index iaf, så vitt jag kan förstå lär väl egentligen den databasen bara behöva uppdateras när man lägger till ett nytt repository ju... och det gör jag ju inte varje dag
<OrangeCat> Lost+found är en otroligt mysko dir.
<bobo123> Om jag lyckas förstå vad de olika sakerna gör och stäng av en av dem i veckan så har jag tömt dem om 14 veckor :-)
<speakman> bobo123: den kommer förmodligen inte snappa upp nya paketversioner automatiskt heller
<bobo123> OrangeCat: ja den har jag inte riktigt förstått.... scriptet som körs varje dag verkar bara kolla om det redan finns filer i Lost+found (och skriver på konsollen som man inte hinner se i uppstarten att användaren vänligtn bör ta bort dem därifrån?), men det är nått annat system som stoppar dit dem där.
<OrangeCat> Fattar inte en massa saker med Junicks.
<bobo123> speakman: javisstja.. alla inställningar är väl nått som nått paket har försett systemet med....  finns det nått i ubuntu-installationen som inte är gjort av en paketinstallation?
<bobo123> FUUUUUUUUNNN?
<speakman> nej
<speakman> Lägg din tid på viktigare saker istället :)
<bobo123> äschdå, man kan inte göra nyttiga saker jämt :-D
<OrangeCat> Va?
<bobo123> Just nu lutar det mellan att läsa spela FloboPuyo, läsa Slashdot eller försöka tvätta bort lite guck ur ubuntun
<lillem4n> Enklaste grejjen; autostarta ett nautilsfönster?
<bobo123> fast jag tror jag börjar med flobopuyo
<lillem4n> Mer specifikt till en URL "sftp://blaha"
<lillem4n> Alternativt "automounta" en gvfs-genväg från "Places" :)
<bobo123> lillem4n: autostarta som att ett filhanterarfönster med sftp://blaha ska starta när du startar ubuntu?
<lillem4n> bobo123: Precis.
<lillem4n> hah
<lillem4n> simplare än jag trodde :D
<bobo123> ah?
<lillem4n> bara köra "nautilus URL"
<lillem4n> Tack tack! Det räckte att formulera frågan rätt, så kom jag på det. :)
<bobo123> japp, det är den lätta biten. men om du vill att den ska sparka igång vid starta av datorn?
<lillem4n> System->Preferences->Startup applications
<lillem4n> den hade jag redan koll på :)
<bobo123> åh.
<lillem4n> *testar* brb
<lillem4n> yes
<lillem4n> funkar prima!
<bobo123> Hmm.. undrar varför jag autostartar "Panelprogram för utskriftskö" när datorn startar... kunde inte den starta först när man skriver ut.. vilket ju inte sker så ofta.
<bobo123> lillem4n: så bra
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X36ZhlJyx_s#t=12s
<OrangeCat> Störtskön låt.
<OrangeCat> Enda rappen som görs nu är av fjantar som försöker vara "international" och "gangsta" :/
<bobo123> jag som trodde all rapp gick ut på att vara gangsta
<OrangeCat> Nej.
<bobo123> jag tror jag står över rapp ändå... och lyssnar på http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpCJzdWxEbQ  istället :-)
<bobo123> Somnade #ubuntu-se in för kvällen nu?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> bobo123: jag är vaken.. hoppas dock att det inte blir så länge till.. men en liten stund till förblir jag nog vaken.
<dagon_> jag är vaken iaf
<amelia> nu blir det dock sängen och en bok, natti natt!
<dagon_> natti amelia 8]
<bobo123> g'natt amelia
<maxjezy> jag är också naken
<dagon_> nice
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag hörde om någon logotyp du pyssla med?
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> vad har du att säga om det
<dagon_> arch loggan
<maxjezy> finns det någon länk till videoklipp?
<dagon_> jag kan säga så mycket som att ge dig en länk
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/arch_logo_test.png
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> är det bara blender?
<dagon_> yes
<maxjezy> nice
<dagon_> den ska dock få en dos luxrender eller yafaray
<dagon_> loggan i sig ska vara i glas
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-24
<dagon_> såja
<dagon_> nu är felia igång igen
<dagon_> nätet segar och har sig
<maxjezy> usch
<maxjezy> här funkar det fint
<dagon_> vad hittar du på maxjezy?
<maxjezy> kollar lite på en sida bara och segar
<maxjezy> funderar på att röka
<dagon_> hade du funnits i min närhet hade jag joinat
<dagon_> just det
 * dagon_ är singel
<maxjezy> vad har hänt?
<dagon_> det tog visst slut
<dagon_> vi var iofs överens om det
<dagon_> bråkade mer och mer över småsaker
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> de gör vi med
<maxjezy> men ja har sagt till henne att jag har alltid rätt i allt
<virtuald> bråka om ungen
<maxjezy> och hon har börjat acceptera om det
<dagon_> maxjezy: funkade inte med henne, hon är vänsterflummare
<dagon_> hon ska ju bara ha rätt
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> hade du haft en sträckbänk och rep hade det varit en annan femma
<dagon_> japp
<dagon_> ohai virtuald 8]
<maxjezy> när inte muntligt tal hjälper så får man gå till antikens tortyrkammare och leta hjälpmedel
<dagon_> jupp
<virtuald> bondage kallas det då
<virtuald> Haj
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> OTROLIGT!
<Philip5> både maxjezy och dagon_ uppe och igång samtidigt
<Philip5> känns som rätt länge sedan... lite som gamla tider ;P
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> flashbacks to the good old days
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> men nu är det sovdags här
<Philip5> ciao
<K350> enkelt ljudinspelningsprogram? Tänkte speal in något från webben
<arand> pauvucontrol+g-s-r/audacity
<K350> AAAh!:-)
<speakman> :D
<speakman> audacity är smidigt, men för att spela in "what you hear" så krävs det lite trixande
<speakman> och då är padevchooser ett bra verktyg
<speakman> mer än så hinner jag inte med ikväll :)
<K350> Det blir nog bra. !:-)
<K350> Helt absurd live stream från Gaza...aldrig hört ngt såtn förut....
<zChris> Guuuud musen vägrar ge sig
<dagon_> Oo
<zChris> katten tog in en mus som jag berättade om igår
<dagon_> jaså
<zChris> när jag försökte fånga den försvann den in i ett litet utrymme bakom garderoben. Och där har en suttit tills nu
<dagon_> skicka in katten då :P
<zChris> Och nu krafsar den som bara den.
<zChris> Hehe hållet är väll 1cmx3cm :P
<zChris> hålet*
<dagon_> haha okej
<dagon_> spruta in Axe
<zChris> har ingen axe :P
<dagon_> tändargas
<zChris> Kör bara rollon också xD
<dagon_> så tuppar den av
<zChris> saken är att hålet är 2m på höjden så det är rätt mycket utrymme :P
<zChris> Det är som en glipa mellan garderoben och väggen
<dagon_> sätt silvertejp för hålet och spruta in axe genom ett sugrör då :P
<zChris> Vill ju helst få ut den. Annars luktar det så mycket när den börjar ruttna :P
<dagon_> bara att fylla på med mer axe ;P
<dagon_> fixa en musfälla ffs
<dagon_> :D
<zChris> Ja jag gjorde det imorse :P Men har testat att få ut den utan att döda den först :P
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag hade förmodligen kört tändare + axe
<zChris> Men ska iväg runt 06:15 för att sitta barnvakt idag så då kommer jag lägga ut fällan, så slipper man höra när det smäller till :P
<spacebug-> tändare + axe, är det en bra idé in i en springa i hemmet? känns som det kan börja brinna rätt lätt =)
<dagon_> jag skjuter först och tänker sen :P
<spacebug-> ;)
<dagon_> men som sagt
<dagon_> tändargas gör susen
<dagon_> ha katten redo bara
<zChris> Katter är useless :P
<zChris> kolla på den här
<dagon_> har du inget grillspett?
<zChris> "Vår katt släpar in möss, som sen ligger och ruttnar nånstans. Kan ta ett tag att hitta dessa lik. Ofta blir de skadade och springer och gömmer sig i nåt skrymsle där de sen dör. Det är speciellt besvärligt i förrådet i källaren, det är stört omöjligt att hitta musen. Man får stå ut med lukten ett tag, det går över."
<dagon_> lol
<zChris> Var ju det som hände nu :P Katten slet in musen utan att skada den som tur va:P Annars hade det börjat stinka nu ^^
<dagon_> värdelös katt som inte dödar den :P
<zChris> Ingen anledning att döda dem, roligare när dom lever ochs pringer iväg :P
<zChris> För katten alltså ^^
<dagon_> mjo :P
<zChris> har du utvecklat något på sistone då dagon_?
<dagon_> jag och polaren håller på med en bot till Diablo 2 :)
<zChris> Ja just ja, hur gåre med den då ?
<dagon_> det går framåt
<dagon_> vi ska snart försöka implementera en pick-it funktion
<dagon_> så att den kan plocka upp saker också
<zChris> aha så nu har fått till injection och sånt? så att ni kan styra den ?
<dagon_> behövs ingen injection
<dagon_> vår bot är ban-safe
<zChris> ooooh :P
<dagon_> det enda man får lida med är att du inte kan göra annat när boten kör
<dagon_> den simulerar musrörelser och klick
<zChris> Ah
<zChris> det får väll bli nästa steg ;)
<dagon_> vi får se
<dagon_> grundtanken är ju att hålla boten ban-safe
<dagon_> och där ligger vi i framkant iom att vi inte mixtrar med dll'er :P
<zChris> :)
<dagon_> något säger mig dock att vi kommer dit nån gång ändå :P
<zChris> Jo, känns drygt att inte kunna boten på i bakgrunden
<zChris> :P
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> kan ju vara skönt att t.ex. köra ett sagan om ringen extended version maraton och samtidigt öka i level i d2 :P
<zChris> Hehe precis ^^
<spacebug-> fuskare där!
<dagon_> fusk är livet som jag och min polare säger
<zChris> Tycker ni ska göra något vettigt som att t.ex. bidra med kod till något schysst oss projekt (typ jAmiga2 ?)
<dagon_> aldrig hört talas om
<zChris> Försöker skapa en JVM till Amigaos 4, AROS och Workbench 3.0
<dagon_> ah
<spacebug-> är det en amigaemulator?
<dagon_> mitt personliga projekt är en musikspelare
<dagon_> men i windows är det lite krångligt att komma åt en gratis mp3-avkodare
<zChris> spacebug-, jAmiga2?
<spacebug-> zChris: mm
<zChris> jAmiga2 är ett försök till att implementera en Java virtuell maskin till Workbench 3.0, AmigaOS 4 och AROS :P Alla dessa tre är Operativsystem
<zChris> dagon_, fmpeg då ?
<spacebug-> aj see
<dagon_> funderar på den faktiskt
<dagon_> tanken är att göra den crossplatform
<spacebug-> tror det är workbench 1.3 eller nått till min 500 hehe
<zChris> Ja inte omöjligt :P
<spacebug-> 500+ t.o.m ..vilket bara va dumt i många spel som inte fattade hehe
<spacebug-> plus-delen alltså
<zChris> :)
<dagon_> det jag retar mig på är att det inte finns någon motsvarighet till ncurses i windows
<zChris> ncurses = "gui" i Cli så att säga ?
<dagon_> mm
<zChris> vad ska du med det till i windows?
<dagon_> göra en klon på moc så att jag har en vettig musikspelare när jag är i windows
<dagon_> kanske lite annat
<dagon_> typ mc
<dagon_> mest personliga verktyg
<zChris> Men kan du inte använda Cygwin då ?
<dagon_> möjligt
<dagon_> inte använt så mycket
<zChris> bör ju finnas nån sorts ncurses till windows, bnara titta på spel setupsen som fanns förut i dos :D
<dagon_> mjo :D
<zChris> dagon_, http://pdcurses.sourceforge.net/
<zChris> Kanske kan vara nått?
<dagon_> hoho
<dagon_> inte omöjligt
<zChris> gl hf säger jag :P
<dagon_> hehe
<zChris> är du duktig på rekursiva funktioner dagon_?
<dagon_> det vill jag inte påstå
<zChris> vad jag har förstått så är http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merge_sort rekursiv? :P
<dagon_> det ser ju så ut på bilden iaf :P
<dagon_> Sort each sublist recursively by re-applying the merge sort.
<zChris> *shrugs*
<zChris> Att man kan komma på sånt :)
<dagon_> mjo, ibland blir man förvånad :P
<zChris> Jag blir mest irreterad på att jag kan så lite xD
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/VistaClockControl.aspx
<zChris> ? :P
<dagon_> nä, om du har tråkigt så gör en sån :P
<dagon_> ibland när jag fastnar så gör jag nåt onödigt litet program
<zChris> Hehe har fullt upp med Java EE som det är nu :P
<Softdroid> God morgon!
<Softdroid> Nån som vet hur man ändrar default drivrutinen i Skype? Jag har både Pulse och Alsa installerad på systemet men i inställningarna i skype är Pulse aktiv och det går inte att ändra därifrån
<Laban>  Finns väl under ljudinställningarna
<Softdroid> Laban: Där ha rjag valt Alsa som default driver men det har inte påverkat Skype
<Laban> Ok...
<virtuald> softdroid: enda skillnaden du skulle märka skulle vara att andra program inte hade kunnat spela ljud samtigt som Skype
<Softdroid> virtuald: Jasså. Mitt problem är att mikrofonen inte funkar, annars funkar all ljud på skype
<Softdroid> virtuald: Jag kan höra folk och de kan inte höra mig
<Laban> Det problemet hade jag med... visade sig att micen var mutad i inställningarna ;)
<virtuald> mm antar att du provat att fixa det i ljudinställningarna i gnome, tror inte det funkar i andra program heller, stämmer det? Finns en bra guide om man googlar på ubuntu sound troubleshooting
<Softdroid> virtuald: Just det, Det funkar inte heller i andra prog
<Softdroid> virtuald: I ett program funkar det men då låter man som smurfar :)
<cHarNe2> zChris: schysst länk? vart var det mening att jag skulle komma? ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> gud vad trött jag är idag och ändå gick jag och la mig i hyffsad tid inatt..
<bamsefar> amelia: *krama*
<amelia> bamsefar: <3
<Philip5> amelia: borde inte du heta lillemor då egentligen?!!? :O
<amelia> Philip5: neh? varför det?
<Philip5> vända lite på bamsefar
<amelia> neh, är bamsefar som borde heta Stavros eller något sånt..
<Philip5> så kan det ju också vara
<bamsefar> amelia: Va?
<amelia> bamsefar: just det
<amelia> urgh, jag är såååå trött. :(
<zChris> cHarNe2, ja du ska ansöka ;)
<Barre> snart är det lunch amelia, ta en 'power nap' då
<amelia> Barre: neh, det vågar jag inte med mina kollegor. :P
<zChris> jag tog en powernap i soffan ute i butiken när jag praktiserade på erikshjälpen :)
<Barre> amelia: fegis
<amelia> Barre: pfft, kom du hit och ta en power-nap om du vågar. :P
<Barre> amelia: haha.. jag vågar, men vill inte ;P
<Barre> äntligen har jag fått fart på min fx4!
<cHarNe2> zChris: hatar java :P
<zChris> cHarNe2, tänkte mera på COBOL ? :P
<cHarNe2> zChris: jo men jag kan ju inte det.. :P (än)
<zChris> :)
<cHarNe2> men först måste jag bli bättre på ruby
<_sara_> what is houmus called here?
<kodein> humus?
<_sara_> yes that
<kodein> tips: tyda.se; http://tyda.se/search?w=houmus&source_lang=ALL
<_sara_> i mean i know mayonays is called something diffeent
<kodein> nej
<kodein> inte direkt. mayonnaise med annan stavning, bara. majonnäs
<speakman> vet nån namnet på ett litet verktyg för att skriva och läsa en serieport? inget terminalprogram eller dyligt.
<haffe> cat
<kodein> screen
<speakman> screen?
<kodein> screen.
<speakman> hur får man det dubbelriktat?
<speakman> screen är väl raka motsatsen till vad jag är ute efter? :)
<speakman> cat hade funkat om det vore dubbelriktat
<speakman> men jag tänkte att det kanske fanns något sånt också?
<kodein> det är förbaskat svårt att veta vad sjutton du är ute efter.
<speakman> 13:13 < speakman> vet nån namnet på ett litet verktyg för att skriva och läsa en serieport? inget terminalprogram eller dyligt.
<kodein> och det säger inte så jäkla mycket
<kodein> socat då?
<speakman> haffe förstod tydligen. Cat hade varit perfekt om det vore dubbelriktat.
<kodein> SOCAT
<speakman> socat sounds like it
<speakman> se, du förstod ju. ;D Tackåbock!
<kodein> ..ö.
<dagon_> lugn nu era små krigarkaniner
 * speakman <3 git cherry-pick
 * speakman skjuter en .rpm på kodein 
<kodein> ett skott i minuten är ingen vidare eldhastighet
<speakman> rödluvan är inte bättre än så :(
<kodein> frågan om det ens är värt att se den
<speakman> okej, då tar vi ett artilleri med _i386.deb!
<dagon_> varför inte bara släppa ENIAC från ett B-52?
<speakman> varför inte TVÅIAC på en gång?
<kodein> denna BARK har lite BESK eftersmak.
<Slasken> Hej!
<kodein> hej slasken
<Slasken> Hur kan man mounta en partition som ligger på skrivbordet varje gång datorn startar=
<bamsefar> Va?
<kodein> man redigerar /etc/fstab efter behag
<Slasken> Jag ser inte min andra parition
<Slasken> kodein: HUr ska jag göra så att den ska visas, är nu inne i fstab
<kodein> det kan jag däremot inte svara på utifrån de premisser som presenterats.
<Slasken> http://pastebin.com/bxEpA7uD
<kodein> ja, ypperligt.
<Slasken> Jag vill alltså ha automatisk mountning av /dev/sde5
<kodein> men det säger inte så mycket mer.
<kodein> ok.
<Slasken> Vad vill du veta mer? :)
<kodein> vilket filsystem har den
<Slasken> ext4
<kodein> typ /dev/sde5   /minnyafina/monteringspunkt  ext4   defaults,user 0 0
<Slasken> men den finns ju redan där
<kodein> ja, ser man på
<Slasken> --> /dev/sde5       /usr/privat     ext4    defaults        0       2
<kodein> ja, ser man på
<kodein> ja, ser man på
<kodein> ja, ser man på
<kodein> vad säger mount?
<kodein> ok. jag antar att mount sa åt dig att logga av irkken. :(
<speakman> "Page closed". Hehe
<Nappe> Googlat som en glaning, men har svårt att förklara mitt problem på ett sätt som Google förstår. När jag startar om datorn kräver den att jag trycker på enter på GRUB, trots att jag inte borde behöva det enligt /etc/default/grub. Måste jag kanske fixa det någon annanstans?
<kodein> "timeout" är nog ett nyckelord
<Nappe> mm, har satt den till 3...
<Nappe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584795/
<Nappe> Jobbigaste delen är att jag är ~60mil från burken. :/
<Nappe> Och när allt var som det var nu fick jag skicka en polare att trycka på enter. Men jag vill vara ganska säker innan nästa försök, då det tog 2 dagar till han han förbi den.
<zChris> Nappe, körde du update-grub? :P
<Nappe> ja, faktiskt kom jag ihåg det :D
<Nappe> Kan man ha två bootloaders samtidigt? Är ju faktiskt inte helt 100% på hur det såg ut, men polaren sa att det var GRUB uppe. Kan jag ha GRUB och GRUB2 "på" varandra?
<zChris> Vet inte , men känns som att grub2 ersätter grub
<zChris> har du bara ett os på datorn bör du köra med hidden_timeout=0 enligt deras guide
<Nappe> Hade så först, men det funkade inte.
<Nappe> Kan man se startsekvensen i någon log som default?
<zChris> du måste då kommentara bort grub_timeout
<zChris> och sätta hidden_timeout till 0 tror jag :)
<zChris> det skulle jag ha testat iaf
<Nappe> Aha, sant. kanske inte kan ha båda.
<zChris> jo kan kan du väll :P
<zChris> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202
<Nappe> Läst den men enligt den så fukar det som jag har nu, och det gör det ju inte.
<Nappe> Kommer bli så irriterad näg jag väl löser det. Garranterat någon skitsak, som ett stavfel någon helt annanstans eller något.
<zChris> testa det jag sa och hoppas på det bästa ;D
<Nappe> Får ringa polaren först, så han står "stand by". Vill ju inte vara utan datorn mer än nödvändigt. ;)
<zChris> ^^
<Nappe> Sen för jag väl köra en shutdown om det inte funkar så han inte tror att jag skcikade honom i onödan.
 * Nappe är en dålig kompis.
<zChris> hur långt ifrån är han då ? :P
<Nappe> I och föö sig inte så långt, max 15minuter, men han ska ner i en källare och härja.
<gnutiken> hej
<kodein> hej
<kodapa> hej
<AshiPhone> Yo
<Guest59659> tjena, jag har en trådad koppling till min dator, men när jag använder ubuntu så kan jag inte koppla upp mig
<yeager> kör du trådlöst också?
<Guest59659> nej min router dog
<Guest59659> kör från väggen
<Guest59659> kan påpeka att den stationära inte har trådlöst
<HeMan> Haloj!
<joakimde> extrem noobfråga: men visst är det ofördelaktigt att ha två gw på samma nät :S? det finns ingen intelligens så att den testar steg 1 sedan steg 2?
<amelia> joakimde: ja, isåfall har man rimligen två gw med ett ip som de delar mellan sig ifall den ena går ner, men du har alltid bara en default route
<yeager> klientdatorer ska inte hantera routingen själva.. det är ohanterbart
 * realubot is back.
<realubot> Har ni saknat mig?
 * realubot gråter.
<kodapa> realubot: :o
<kodapa> realubot: dålig dag på säpo?
<spacebug-> kan va det att ingen skrev att de saknade honom
<kodapa> spacebug-: :D
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> kodapa: Jag blir så ledsen när man har skuggat en rysk spion hela dagen och så tappar man bort honom precis innan man ska stämpla ut för dagen. Det är lika tråkigt varje gång det händer.
<realubot> kodapa: Men men, det är bara att stänga in sig på personaltoan, gråta en skvätt, spotta i händerna och ta nya tag.
<rwe> nån som har haft problem med nätverket i 10.10?
<realubot> rwe: Nope.
<rwe> tankar i 20kb/s :(
<realubot> rwe: Linux klarar inte högre hastigheter än så.
<rwe> är en amatör också så är helt vilse hur man skulle kunna fixa det
<rwe> jo jag kunde tänka mig det
<rwe> -.-
<realubot> rwe: Trådlöst?
<rwe> nope
<realubot> rwe: Vad har du för nätverkskort då?
<rwe> har 100/100 så borde gå lite snabbare tycker man
<rwe> sis 191 integrerat
<rwe> hittade nån driver
<rwe> öppnade readmefilen
<rwe> och det var lite svårare än jag hade väntat mig
<rwe> steg 1: install fedora core 3
<spacebug-> hittar den inte kortet självt?
<rwe> så googlade jag och det var ju ett helt operativsystem?
<rwe> jo den gör det
<rwe> men det funkar ju inte som det ska
<rwe> vill ge ubuntu en chans men är ju oanvändbart om nätet inte funkar
<rwe> satt i 5-6 timmar igår och googlade
<larsemil> vad har du för dator?
<rwe> en hyffsat gammal laptop la jag in det på
<rwe> 1gig ram
<rwe> 1.7ghz
<rwe> intel
<rwe> verkar ju inte vara ett vanligt problem
<spacebug-> provar du mot bredbandskollen.se eller?
<rwe> hade under 1mbit download och runt 20mbit upload på speedtest
<rwe> jo
<rwe> hade inte ens behövt testa för allting går i slowmotion
<rwe> tog hela natten att tanka updates
<rwe> installerade netbook versionen
<rwe> nån ide att installa en vanlig version istället kanske?
<realubot> rwe: Vad ser du för nätverkskort om du kör: lspci
<realubot> i Terminalen?
<rwe> silicon integrated systems [SiS] 191 gigabit ethernet adapter (rev 02) står det
<realubot> rwe: Om du kör: sudo lshw -C Network
<realubot> då?
<realubot> Vad står det under Product då?
<rwe> hände ingenting
<rwe> provar igen
<spacebug-> en del äldre posts om att ändra MTU http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549593
<rwe> nu kom det nå
<rwe> det är samma
<rwe> intressant spacebug- ska prova
<realubot> rwe: Du kan testa att disabla IPv6 i Network Manager.
<OrangeCat> http://cloud.idg.se/2.16150/1.375685/ibm-lovar-automatisk-lagring-som-tjanst
<OrangeCat> "I en global lansering släpper IBM ett paket av olika tjänster kring outsourcing som bygger på en hög grad av automatisering. I stort sett helt utan manuell inblandning ska det på kort tid gå att suga upp ett företags serverpark in i IBMs moln. IBM påbörjade arbetet 2000 och har sammanlagt investerat 60 miljarder dollar i satsningen."
<OrangeCat> "Fram till 2010 har IBM framför allt konkurrerat med stordrift och skalfördelar genom till exempel verksamhet i lågkostnadsländer som Indien. Dessutom med ramverk för roller, processer med mera, som ska se likadana ut över hela världen. Nu kommer nästa steg."
<OrangeCat> Alltså... VA?
<rwe> jag har disablat ipv6 överallt
<OrangeCat> Ramverk för roller, processer med mera?
<OrangeCat> GÃ¥r det att bli mer abstrakt och flummig?
<realubot> rwe: Testa det här kommandot: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<realubot> rwe: Om du får 0 så är IPv6 på, om du får 1 så är det avstängt.
<rwe> no such file or directory
<realubot> rwe: Använder du Ubuntu?
<rwe> yes
<realubot> rwe: Konstigt.
<rwe> jag har disablat dedär ipv6 på flera sätt
<rwe> i nån bootconfig också
<OrangeCat> http://www.shopbyalexandra.se/ <-- Hur kan en fjortis ha ett lager med massa smycken?
<rwe> har gjort så många olika guider så jag kommer inte ens ihåg :)
<realubot> rwe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9362882
<rwe> ska man reboota efter man har ändrat MTU?
<realubot> rwe: Ett alternativ är ju att köpa ett trådlöst USB-nätverkskort.
<OrangeCat> Lika tråkiga och opratglada som vanligt...
<rwe> jo jag har faktiskt tankat dom där drivarna
<rwe> steg 1 var att tanka fedora core 3
<rwe> så jag tänkte att det var tveksamt om det skulle funka
<dagon_> wat
<realubot> rwe: Använder du 32 bits eller 64 bits Ubuntu?
<rwe> 32
<dagon_> fc3 är ju uråldrig
<rwe> jo men drivarna kom 2005
<realubot> rwe: Jag läser om en bugg i kärnan i 10.04+.
<realubot> MTU-någonting...
<rwe> jasså?
<realubot> Japp.
<rwe> jag ändrade precis till 1492 eller vad det stod
<rwe> behövs en reboot?
<rwe> för att ändringarna ska gälla
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<spacebug-> skulle jag inte tro
<rwe> jag gjorde det nu
<rwe> surt att avbryta tankningen som jag hade kommit så långt på ;D
<realubot> rwe: Du kan ju alltid testa att starta Ubuntu Live 9.10 och se om du har normal hastighet där: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<realubot> rwe: För att kolla om det är buggen i kärnan i Ubuntu 10.04+.
<rwe> jo jag provar
<rwe> tack för tipset
<realubot> rwe: Jag menar inte att du ska använda 9.10 bara för att testa om det har med problemet att göra...
<rwe> mm förstod det :)
<rwe> du menar att jag ska välja alternativet där man får testa före man installerar?
<realubot> rwe: Eller testa att sätta MTU till 1496
<realubot> Det kanske du har gjort?
<rwe> 1492
<larsemil> rwe kollat lunchapbuggen?
<realubot> rwe: Japp, testa bara 9.10 för att se om Internet fungerar bra.
<rwe> kan det skilja nått?
<rwe> jo tankar nu :)
<realubot> rwe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8251497&postcount=5
<realubot> Det är ju ditt kort.
<larsemil> rwe: provat sätta MTU till 1492?
<realubot> rwe: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1496
<larsemil> 1492 väl
<realubot> rwe: Om du inte får rätt hastighet i 9.10 så testa det kommandot och försök igen. Du ska inte starta om mellan försöken.
<rwe> provat båda
<realubot> larsemil: Nja? Varför det?
<realubot> rwe: Ja, men du har inte provat det i 9.10?
<rwe> nä
<larsemil> realubot: står så i launchpag buggen
<realubot> Enligt buggen fungerar det att ändra MTU i 9.10 men inte i 10.04+.
<rwe> aha
<realubot> larsemil: Ok, jag läste 1496 i en post på Ubuntu forums.
<larsemil> okej.
<rwe> kan det skilja så mycket på dom olika värdena?
<larsemil> om det är en bugg i drivisen så ja
<realubot> rwe: Jag läser att det fungerade i kernel 2.6.24 och att problemet började i 2.6.25
<rwe> okej, jag vet som inte ens vad innebörden av ordet kernel är :)
<rwe> så tanka 2.6.24?
<rwe> det här käns ungefär som när jag försöker lära farfar hur man använder en dator
<rwe> helt borta
<realubot> rwe: Kernel är kärnan.
<realubot> rwe: Ubuntu 9.10 har kernel 2.6.31.
<realubot> Ubuntu 8.04 har kernel 2.6.24.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hej alla =3
<cfc_{Pawpad}> tillbaka för jag behöver hjälp =D
<realubot> rwe: SÃ¥ du kanske borde testa 8.04 och i en Terminal skriva: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1496
<rwe> realubot okej tackar
<cfc_{Pawpad}> nu söker jag ett paket för Webserver till ubuntu server
<larsemil> men man kan väl inte köra 8.04 heller
<rwe> jag ska prova 9.10 först
<realubot> rwe: Ubuntu Live utan att installera då.
<larsemil> men det måste ju gå att lösa i 10.10
<realubot> larsemil: Nej. Det är bara för att testa om det fungerar. Det står ju att SIS 191 ska fungera perfekt om man ändrar mtu till 1496. Det är bara ett test för att se om det är det som får Internet att strula i nyare Ubuntu-versioner.
<rwe> jo det gör det säkert men igår var första gången jag har använt linux så jag är helt hjärndöd
<realubot> larsemil: Hur då?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> var är alla? ser så många online men bara 3 som Pratar
<realubot> rwe: Du kan ju köpa ett nätverkskort: http://www.inet.se/kategori/224/usb
<realubot> rwe: Du får kolla att det fungerar med Linux och Ubuntu 10.10 innan du köper isf.
<realubot> Om du inte fixar buggen som gör att SIS 191 inte fungerar.
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Dom gömmer sig. Social fobi.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> LOL
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Vad för paket söker du?
<rwe> måste ge upp snart
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Web Server
<rwe> då blir det tyvärr w7
<realubot> rwe: Ge upp?
<rwe> mycket synd, allt funkar ju perfekt utom just nätverket
<realubot> rwe: Oh no, inte Win7. :(
<rwe> haha :)
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag vill kunna skapa en sidea
<cfc_{Pawpad}> sida*
<rwe> jo men nätverket är ju det viktigaste, funkar det inte så blir det oanvändbart
<rwe> -.-
<cfc_{Pawpad}> som bara folket jag ger länktill kan komma åt
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Kör Trådlöst :P
<cfc_{Pawpad}> med USB stika
<realubot> rwe: Du har "bara en lina på toppen av en nyckel" när du har så låg hastighet.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> funkar var gång =3
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: Apache?
<rwe> lina på toppen av en nyckel? :)
<realubot> rwe: http://www.metro.se/nyheter/persbrandt-gripen-tog-kokain-pa-innekrog/EVHkcq!n5kLvk5zhG9Pc/
<realubot> rwe: Knappt en lina på toppen av en nyckel. Bredbandslina...
<rwe> hehe
<Philip5> wooohooo! strax nedsläpp i hockeyn! :D
<antii> Philip5: \o
<larsemil> oh de har tydligen fixat de flesta buggar som rörde 2.3 för min blade. nice! uppdatera!
<antii> cool
<larsemil> antii: vad har du för nalle nuförtiden?
<antii> larsemil: Nexus one fortfarande :)
<larsemil> antii: gött mos
<antii> arrå
<antii> <3 android
<antii> larsemil: tycker inte det är värt att uppgradera
<antii> larsemil: finns ingen som lockar :P
 * realubot fintar upp Philip5 på läktaren.
<larsemil> antii: inte ens samsungs nya?
<antii> larsemil: näe
<antii> larsemil: kör bara på htc
<larsemil> deras tablet kanske då
<antii> nja
<antii> :D
<Barre> hóla
<antii> hola
<Barre> var hos min kommande arbetsgivare idag.. det var kul
<antii> nice
<larsemil> Barre: tror du det blir bra?
<Barre> ska beställa en ny arbetsmobil och frågade om mobiltelefon-policy och fick svaret: Nokia eller Ericsson, vill du ha en smartphone så får du välja vad du vill så länge det är en android, vi betalar inte för stängda "smarta" telefoner som windows eller ios
<Barre> larsemil: kommer bli kanon tror jag
<antii> Barre: haha awsome!
<larsemil> barhärligt
<larsemil> Barre: härligt
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Ack! glömde detta XD
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Apache är det an Linux Web server med HTTP function?
<larsemil> ja
<Barre> eller nej
<cfc_{Pawpad}> cool
<larsemil> ja det är en webserver som har http funktioner.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> är den enkel att sätta up för nöjbörjare?
<larsemil> men den är inte linuxspecifik. finns okckså till lite konstigare operativ. typ bsd och microsoft windows
<larsemil> cfc_{Pawpad}: ja det skulle jag säga
<cfc_{Pawpad}> oki tackar?
<Barre> larsemil: tis 26/4 blir första dagen.. nedräkning för mig på min nuvarande arbetsplats. Svårt att hålla sig motiverad dock
<Barre> fick igång min fx4 idag ialla fall.. nu rullar den på riktigt bra.
<larsemil> vad var felet?
<Barre> vet inte riktigt. Efter att ha diseblat (ja, det heter så på svenska) alla tillägg utan att få det att rulla bättre och testat att köra failsafe utan bra resultat så beslöt jag mig för att radera profilen och starta om på nytt
<larsemil> ah vilket oftast brukar lösa ffs problem
<Barre> du kör chrome eller?
<larsemil> jo fastnade där när jag provade trots min kärlek till firefox
<Barre> fundererar på allvar att följa andols rekommendationer och prova på opera (trots att han inte riktigt är objektiv)
<larsemil> oGG: kör också opera
<larsemil> jag har aldrig fastnat där heller
<larsemil> men så har jagt iiof inte gett det en ordentlig chans heller
<Barre> men oGG kan också svetsta fiber, jag litar inte riktigt på såna personer ;P
<larsemil> nej jag vet, som jag brukar säga, fibersvetsare och lagringstomtar håller jag mig helst undan
<larsemil> men han kom hem med ett gäng 2900 och 2950 häromdagen som han "fått" av en kund som inte använde längre
<larsemil> cisco catalyst alltså
<larsemil> de brukade tydligen bara slänga dem
<larsemil> så passade oss bra som kör lite äldre generation.
<Barre> aaahh.. cisco prylar.. lika bra som HP Procurve, lite dyrare och drar lite mer el.. alltså bättre ;P
<larsemil> preis
<larsemil> +c
<Barre> preisc?
<Barre> vars e HeMan?
<larsemil> jadu
<Barre> såg precis dagens näst bästa skämt på twttr :)
<dodel> Hallå igen. Nu har jag tänkt att installera debian på hårddisken. Jag har märkt att hårddisken är inte sönder. Det är bara mjukvaran på den som är lite knas. Men jag har gjort Unetbootin på mitt USB med debian, och sedan monterat USBet och ändrat BIOS så den bootar från USB-HDD (finns USB-FDD, USB-ZIP osv.). Men den bootar ändå inte :P
<Barre> snatan... ju har HeMan precis retweetat det skämtet
<dodel> Körde lite SliTaz och den tar 2 mb i ram
<dagon_> good shit
<larsemil> håller på att bli lite trött på mitt nät. 84mb tar en timme... dags att skaffa adsl snart iaf
<larsemil> finns det något företag som erbjuder bredband utan bindningstid?
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> tror jag inte
<dagon_> isf blir det mobilt bredband
<dodel> dagorn_ inte mobilt....ondska
<larsemil> skulle aldrig välja det
<larsemil> inte där jag bor
<larsemil> i skogen
<dagon_> hehe, nä då är det inte lönt
<dodel> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man bootar ett USB?
<dodel> Jag har använt mej av denna http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<larsemil> sätt i den, völj den vid uppstart i bios setting för det
<dagon_> kolla om din dator vill boota från usb
<Philip5> jaha, då laddar man upp vlc 1.1.8 på sin ppa då för den som är intresserad...
<dagon_> Philip5: <3
<dodel> larsemil: Men det har jag gjort. Men den gör inte det :P
<dodel> Har ändrat BIOS.
<andol> Barre: Att följa andols rekommendationer tycker jag låter ypperligt klokt :)
<Barre> :)
<Barre> larsemil: jag tror nog att de flesta leverantörer av adsl (om det är det du skall ha) kan erbjuda utan bindningstid, men du får nog betala för det och de skyltar itne med det eftersom det ser dyrt ut. ring och hör med leverantörerna
<Barre> larsemil: jag hade utan bindningstid innan jag flyttade till hus, 2 mån uppsägning dock
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hmm finns det ett comando som bärretar hur mycket ram servern använder?
<andol> cfc_{Pawpad}: free
<cfc_{Pawpad}> thanks
<cfc_{Pawpad}> nån cpu useage kommando?
<dodel> Måste man inte ha en floppy när man bootar från USB?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> ?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> usb installation?
<dodel> ja
<dagon_> behövs ingen floppy
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hehe måste du skaffa ner det lilla USB programet
<cfc_{Pawpad}> fick göra det med servern XD
<dodel> Hmm..FAT32, ska den vara som filsystem på USBet?
<dagon_> kvittar
<dodel> cgc_{Pawpad}: Jag har Unetbootin som jag kompierade över ISO debian till USB.
<realubot> Philip5: Finns inte alla program du fixar redan i andra PPA?
<dagon_> kanske
<realubot> Jag menar. Vad är det för vits med just ditt PPA?
<dagon_> men hellre en PPA än tusen
<haffe> Kanske ingen alls.
<realubot> Jag saknar funktionen att spärra vissa paket i PPA:n.
<dagon_> det kan man i Linux Mint
<realubot> dagon_: Just PPA?
<dagon_> jag har t.ex. gnome-screensaver på ignore
<realubot> dagon_: Vad är det som gör att det går i Mint? Är det någon spec. pakethanterare?
<dagon_> förmodligen
<realubot> dagon_: Hur gör du det då? I GUI?
<dagon_> jap
<dagon_> p
<larsemil> man kan göra det i terminalen
<dodel> Så då får man väll ta en CD då... : X
<larsemil> eller jaha, spärra enskilda paket frånenskild ppa
<realubot> larsemil: Ja. Jag vill inte bara pinna vissa paket utan vissa paket från PPA. Jag vill att paketen ska fortsätta att uppdateras från Ubuntus vanliga förråd.
<realubot> Och bara tillåta uppdatering av vissa paket som ingår i ett PPA:
<cfc_{Pawpad}> finns det nåt kommando för see hur mycket CPU jag använder på ubuntu servern?
<Philip5> du kan du kanske inaktivera ppan mellan varven och bara slå på den när du vet att du vill använda den
<Philip5> cfc_{Pawpad}: top
<Philip5> t ex
<Barre> och är man inte färgblind så fungerar htop :)
<cfc_{Pawpad}> wow
<Philip5> jo fast htop måste man ju orka installera först också ;)
<Barre> Philip5: och är man petig så måste man även ha top installerat (och nu råkar det vara så default i ubuntu) ;P
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> htop är ju lite mer glamour så det passar ju Barre lite mer ;)
<cfc_{Pawpad}> va coolt det kommer bli andvändbart haha
<Barre> Philip5: htop passar allt *bling* *bling* jag har runt halsen
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Pinning the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA
<realubot> Här står det hur man pinnat PPA MEN samtidigt står det ju på sidan att libc6 breaks pinning i preferences. :S
<delhage> Barre: lysande
<Barre> delhage: ?
<delhage> Barre: din FB grej, jag skrattade högt i min ensamhet :)
<delhage> japanska män
<Barre> hahah... ÄNTLIGEN någon som uppskattar min humor :)
<delhage> :)
<Philip5> Barre: vad har du nu hittat på?
<delhage> "Det sägs att japaner är väldigt passiva när de tittar på TV, men det kompenserar de med att vara väldigt radioaktiva"
<Philip5> hehe
<delhage> lite tidigt är det kanske, men väldigt roligt
<antii> :D:D
<realubot> Här är ju en klar fördel med Aptitude iställer för apt-get:
<realubot> "You can also choose a version number of a program to force apt-get to upgrade. You should note that because of the pinning, any dependencies that are required cannot be automatically upgraded in this case. However, if you use 'aptitude' instead of apt-get, its superior dependency handling will usually be able to offer the correct solution e.g.:
<realubot> "
<Barre> jo, jag kände att det kanske var lite för tidigt.. men att det är aktuellt kan du inte bestrida..
<rwe> realubot provat nu
<rwe> ubuntu 9.10
<rwe> samma sak :(
<realubot> Om man installerar paket från ett PPA där priority är satt till 400 för PPA:t men man ändå installerar ett program från PPA genom att använda -t för priority 990.
<rwe> blir gråhårig
<realubot> rwe: Har du testat sud ifconfig eth0 mtu 1596 då?
<realubot> *sudo
<rwe> 1496 menar du va?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Skrev fel.
<rwe> jag har inte skrivigt kommandot
<rwe> utan bara ändrat i menyerna
<rwe> provat både 1496 och 1492
<realubot> Ok, det kanske är samma sak. Jag vet inte hur man ändrar det i menyerna.
<realubot> rwe: Har du fått skriva in ditt lösen då?
<rwe> äh vafan jag provar med kommando också
<rwe> nä har ju inte installerat
<realubot> rwe: Ja, gör ett försök. Det skadar knappast. Du ska inte starta om efteråt.
<realubot> Ok, men då kan jag pinna ett PPA och installera med -t. Men det är ju omständigt. Och vad händer när jag uppdaterar alla paket? Kommer det programmet jag installerar med -t att uppdateras då? :S
<rwe> nä fan det är sjukt segt ändå
<rwe> är det nån ide att köra med en gammal version av ubuntu
<rwe> eller måste man ha nyaste
<realubot> rwe: Om du ska köra en gammal version så får du ju se till att ha en version som det fortfarande finns support på, dvs säkerhetsuppdateringar och grejer. Jag tror det blir problem. Alla program och shit är ju gamla i en gammal UBuntu-version.
<realubot> rwe: Köpa ett nätverkskort då?
<realubot> USBnätverkskort?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> frymt hur gyket ram java tar
<cfc_{Pawpad}> grymt*
<rwe> ja verkar som att sista utvägen är nytt nätverkskort eller lägga in windows
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag funderar på at gå Ununtu ock windows 2 separata HDDs :p
<haffe> Jag troKör på det.
<rwe> dedär appet som gör att man kan installera windows drivers då
<rwe> är det ett alternativ?
<rwe> kommer inte ihåg vad det hette
<cfc_{Pawpad}> windows bara för jag  har spel som du inte kan körra i ubuntu :p
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hmm
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hur kommer det sig att jag inte är full admin över min server?
<realubot> rwe: Jag tror inte det är ett alternativ.
<rwe> okej
<speakman> ndiswrapper
<realubot> rwe: Menar du det för att använda Windows-drivrutiner till grafikkort?
<rwe> går det ändra duplex förresten
<rwe> nej nätverkskortet
<rwe> :)
<rwe> jo så hette det
<rwe> jag har haft problem för länge sen nån gång som har lösts sig om man ställer in på half duplex tex
<rwe> eller vad det heter
<rwe> nån som vet?
<speakman> vad?
<realubot> rwe: Ja, det känner jag igen från XP.
<rwe> hur man ändrar duplex
<realubot> rwe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-the-speed-and-duplex-settings-of-an-ethernet-card/
<cfc_{Pawpad}> lol
<speakman> rwe: vad har du för nätverkskort?
<realubot> SIS 191
<rwe> tackar realubot
<realubot> Har han.
<realubot> speakman: Det är en bugg. Något med MTU.
<rwe> är du 100 på att det är mtu?
<realubot> Det går inte att ha 1500. Man måste ändra till 1492 eller 1496 men det fungerar inte i vissa kärnor.
<realubot> Eller nåt.
<realubot> rwe: Nej, jag är inte 100 på de.
<realubot> *det
<cfc_{Pawpad}> vad är Apache Virtual eller Task??
<rwe> varför skriver man sudo före vissa saker?
<rwe> -.-
<dagon_> vissa saker kräver root-rättigheter
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag kollar just nu i Aptitude
<yeager> varför skruva på mtu? har ni fragmenterade paket?
<realubot> rwe: super-user-do
<realubot> sudo
<realubot> rwe: Det är ett alternativ till att växla till root.
<rwe> jo för kommandot man skulle skriva funkade inte
<cfc_{Pawpad}> jag har glömt hur man installerea ett packet
<realubot> rwe: Istället för att växla till root så ger du din användare extra rättigheter att ändra i systemet.
<rwe> root permission blabla
<rwe> sen när jag skrev sudo före vart det ogiltigt kommando
<realubot> rwe: Du måste skriva in ditt lösenord när du använder sudo.
<realubot> rwe: Då har du nog inte skrivit rätt?
<realubot> sudo ifconfig eth0 -mtu 1496
<rwe> hade den där live grejen igång
<rwe> ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex half
<rwe> var den grejen jag försökte
<realubot> Mhm, ok. det ska dessutom vara mtu och inte -mtt.
<realubot> *-mtu
<realubot> rwe: Du kanske inte har ethool installerat?
<rwe> jodå
<rwe> jag skrev väll bara fel :)
<rwe> startade om nu ska prova det i 10.10
<rwe> den jag har installerad
<realubot> Ok.
<rwe> nähe jag hade inte ethtool
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Apache är inte tillgänglight
<rwe> -.-
<rwe> tankar man det i dedär systemverktyget
<rwe> ?
<realubot> rwe: sudo apt-get install ethtool
<rwe> synd bara att det tar 2 timmar att tanka nått som är ett par mb
<realubot> SÃ¥ installerar du ethtool
<rwe> tyty
<realubot> rwe: Ja, det är ju surt...
<realubot> rwe: Du kan tanka paketet på en annan dator och installera på ditt ubuntu system mha USB-minne.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Paketet apache är inte tillgängligt, men ett annat paket hänvisar till det.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Det kan betyda att paketet saknas, har blivit föråldrat eller endast
<cfc_{Pawpad}> är tillgängligt frÃ¥n andra källor --- är vad jag får up
<rwe> satan 5k bytes i sekunden!
<rwe> det gick undan
<rwe> nu funkade kommandot
<realubot> rwe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/utils/ethtool
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<xindz> Någon som vet ifall det är möjligt att dela två hårddiskar till en och samma mapp via Samba ?
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: apt-cache search apache2
<realubot> 2:a på slutet.
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: sudo apt-get install apache2
<dagon_> xindz: symlinks
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: För att installera.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> där sat den =P
<cfc_{Pawpad}> tackar
<realubot> np
<xindz> dagon_ Okej, Har exempelvis två hdd som är mountade på /media/disk1 och /media/disk2. Dessa två hdds innehåller flera undermappar bland annat Filmer, Program osv
<xindz> Kan jag slå ihop dom på något sätt om jag använder symlinks ?
<dagon_> hmm
<realubot> cfc_{Pawpad}: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<cfc_{Pawpad}> nu ska jag bara lyckas Config
<dagon_> såg nu att man inte kan göra länkar med diskar
<xindz> dagon_ attans
<cfc_{Pawpad}> nu ska jag pilla med det XD
<realubot> xindz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290645
<realubot> Det verkar inte finnas en bra lösning på Samba-problemet.
<xindz> Trist
<realubot> xindz: "If you have a way to backup and restore you can use logical volume manager and create a volume that all 4 drives are one and then share just one folder that is the size of all 4 drives. Another thing you could do is make a single folder samba share and each drive have a mountpoint within that share and that would make all 4 appear in a single folder and single mountpoint on the pbo.
<realubot> "
<realubot> LVM verkar vara en metod som fungerar. Vad nackdelen är vet jag inte.
<rwe> vafaaaaan :D
<rwe> fan va störande
<rwe> det gick 500 gånger snabbare nu
<rwe> när jag laddade en sida tex
<rwe> men nu stänger nätet av sig själv var 10:e sec
<rwe> memd half duplex
<xindz> realubot säkert, sämre prestanda. Som sagt jag vill att Filmerna på disk1 och disk2 ska visas i en och samma mapp via samba
<rwe> hoppas jag hinner dra en speedtest bara
<xindz> Verkar dock inte vara möjligt
<dodel> Viist går det att installera från USB, till USB om man har en floppy som bootar för installation och man väljer att installera på andra usbminnet, sen bootar en annan floppy för systemstart?
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/it/cyberattack-hot-mot-medicinregister_6036459.svd
<rwe> nu är jag 100% säker, det funkar som det ska när jag kör 10mbit half duplex
<rwe> men då stänger den av sig hela tiden och reconnectar istället
<rwe> varför är universum emot mig
<spacebug-> det tycker du ska köpa nytt nätverkskort ;)
<realubot> rwe: Det kan vara för att du har använt Windows.
<realubot> som Universum är emot dig.
<spacebug-> hee
<rwe> vilken diskriminering
<spacebug-> god is open source!
<rwe> jaha vafan kan det vara för fel nu då
<realubot> rwe: Jag läser något om någon som har samma problem och att det slutade efter ett tag. :S
<rwe> det enda jag gjort är
<rwe> autoneg off
<rwe> 10mbit duplex half
<rwe> jasså?
<realubot> rwe: Har du testat autonegotiation on
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Det hade du innan kanske.
<rwe> jag antar att autoneg är att den ställer in duplex automatiskt?
<realubot> Tror det. :S
<rwe> jo jag satt och provade slå på half duplex innan jag hade slagit av autoneg
<rwe> då hände det ingenting
<rwe> ska prova slå på det och se vad som händer
<spacebug-> autoneg är väl att den känner av om det är en tvistad kabel eller inte
<spacebug-> det vill du nog ha på
<rwe> jaså
<rwe> när jag hade det på on
<rwe> så gick det inte ändra duplex
<spacebug-> jag hade fel
<spacebug-> ..devices choose common transmission parameters, such as speed, duplex mode, and flow control. In this process, the connected devices first share their capabilities as for these parameters and then choose the highest performance transmission mode they both support.
<rwe> vänta nu
<rwe> det stängs inte av nu
<rwe> när jag slog på det
<rwe> jaha nu gjorde det de
<rwe> kanske måste ställa in andra parametrar manuellt om man ska ha det på off
<rwe> för att det ska funka
<realubot> Ja du, säg det.
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Ack! detta var svårare än jag trode XD
<rwe> va i helvete?
<rwe> jag rebootade och nu funkar det som det ska
<rwe> eller helt acceptabelt iaf, 12mb ner och 67 upp
<rwe> på 100mbit full duplex
<rwe> som det alltid har varit
<rwe> MTU på auto också haha
<speakman> bredbandskollen?
<rwe> jo
<speakman> vilken ISP?
<rwe> bredband2
<rwe> men det är skitsamma om det inte visar rätt
<rwe> förut så tankade jag saker i 20kb/s
<rwe> nu funkar det som det ska
<rwe> tack för att du stod ut med mina dumma frågor realubot ;)
<rwe> skulle inte förvåna mig om allt går sönder igen nu dock
<rwe> jag tror ubuntu försöker skämta med mig, nu vart det skräp av allt igen
<rwe> #%"#¤)"#¤
<realubot> rwe: No problem men det verkar ju lite skumt.
<rwe> verkligen
<speakman> rwe: det är inte något så enkelt som att något annat i nätverket ställer till det? delar samma IP-adress? MAC-adress?
<speakman> rundgång?
<rwe> nä det tror jag inte det funkade skitbra just när jag hade rebootat
<rwe> inget har ändrats sen dess
<speakman> jo men just därför
<speakman> hur ser nätverket ut?
<rwe> 3 datorer
<speakman> bara? inget annat?
<rwe> en switch
<rwe> nope
<speakman> ok
<speakman> då känns det osannolikt
<rwe> kan man ändra mac adress?
<speakman> i princip
<dannemeinecke> Hej ngn ubuntu kunnig som har lust att hjälpa en novice själ??:)
<andol> !ask | dannemeinecke
<ubot2> dannemeinecke: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<dannemeinecke> fint då
<dannemeinecke> har precis installerat netbook remix på en acer 751h
<dannemeinecke> får grafiska lagg
<dannemeinecke> verkar vara en intel gma500 grafikkrets
<dannemeinecke> som sagt "Integrated Intel GMA 500"
<dannemeinecke> kan det här vara en användbar länk kanske " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AO751h "?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> how do i delete a apt
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hur avinstallerar mon ett paket
<cfc_{Pawpad}> det var inget
<cfc_{Pawpad}> fick inte det där så kallade apache till att funka så jag trashade det
<EAG> nån som har koll på vad för nått som hamnar i nullmailers queue?
<EAG> nått jävla skit som fyller den där katalogen med skräp som i sin tur skapar gigantiska log-filer
<Trullo> e nog bara ett rootkit som samlar data
<EAG> låt oss hoppas
<spacebug-> ;)
<EAG> det kunde ju varit nått annat.. nån bugg till exempel
<EAG> :)
<EAG> det är lite jobbigt... jag kunde nämligen inte sätta på min skrivbordslampa pga detta...
<EAG> ;)
<EAG> nu är det fixat dock...
<dagon_> snusk!
<rwe> realubot jag har kommit på en provisorisk lösning, men jag skulle helst vilja ha en permanent lösning såklart -.- måste sätta autoneg på off, sedan ändra till 10mbit full duplex, sen måste jag sätta autoneg på on, då funkar det klockrent
<rwe> tills jag rebootar
<rwe> då måste jag göra om allt
<rwe> finns det något sätt att fixa?
<EAG> mail-logfilerna tog upp sån plats att hela minneskortet fylldes på burken så att mysql av nån anledning inte kunde starta och i sin tur inte få igång homeautomation och min fjärrkontroll till uttaget för lampan
<EAG> *suck*
<spacebug-> rwe: lägg de kommandoraderna du kör i ett shellscript och låt cron köra dom vid reboot eller lägg dom i rc.local
<spacebug-> men det låer mycket fulhack ;/
<spacebug-> låter*
<rwe> jo -.-
<rwe> måste vara precis i den ordningen kommandona körs
<spacebug-> ja det går väl som sagt att göra så men det känns "fel"
<rwe> haha jo men det är enda lösningen verkar det som
<rwe> rc.local
<rwe> svara grejer?
<rwe> svåra
<HeMan> rwe: du kan lägga in kommandona i /etc/network/interfaces, som pre-up
<rwe> ska prova det
<rwe> tack
<spacebug-> ännu smartare.. jag som inte lärt mig ubuntus uppstart riktigt än.. van vid slackware :D
<rwe> hur gör man det då hahaha
<rwe> jag skrev bara /etc/network/interfaces
<rwe> och det är väll fel skulle jag gissa på
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> kör nano eller nåt före
<cptblood> å sudo före nano
<rwe> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<rwe> ?
<cptblood> mm
<dagon_> jupp
<rwe> steg2? :D
<rwe> kanske dags att börja googla istället för att terra folk på irc -.-
<dagon_> ingen fara
<rwe> jag vet som inte ens vart jag ska börja
<rwe> vill skriva in kommandon som ska köras i en viss ordning varje gång jag startar datorn
<HeMan> rwe: kommandot man kan vara riktigt bra annars
<rwe> kom till en ruta där det står auto lo o och under det iface lo inetloopback
<rwe> HeMan hur ska jag skriva kommandona?
<realubot> rwe: Ja, det går garanterat att fixa.
<rwe> härligt :)
<rwe> försökte googla fram hur man gör det  med sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<realubot> rwe: Jag har kört fulhacket.
<rwe> men står bara hur man fixar statiskt ip
<rwe> jaså?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> rwe: Lägg raderna i en fil t.ex. sis191.sh och lägg sedan in sökvägen till filen under kommando i Uppstartsprogram.
<realubot> rwe: Använder du sudo när du ändrar duplec auto osv?
<rwe> jo
<rwe> jag är iofs inte helt 100% att det försvinner när jag rebootar kom jag på
<rwe> det fanns bara en länk efter guiden jag följde "hur man gör ändringarna permanenta"
<rwe> så jag antog att det försvann vid reboot
<realubot> rwe: Jag tror det försvinner.
<rwe> jag vet inte ens hur man gör en textfil i ubuntu
<rwe> -.-
<dagon_> nano foobar
<dagon_> boom, textfil på 1ms
<dagon_> om nano nu ingår i ubuntu's standardutförande
<realubot> rwe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<barzam> touch textfil är snabbare
<realubot> Där används ett skript.
<dagon_> barzam: jag har aldrig greppat vad touch gör
<dagon_> inte heller orkat sätta mig in i det :P
<rwe> är i textfilen
<rwe> är det bara skriva kommandona efter varann nu
<realubot> dagon_: touch skapar en fil eller ändrar tidsstämpel "touchar" filen.
<realubot> rwe: Vilken textfil är du i?
<realubot> rwe: Om det är ett skript så skriv: #!/bin/bash
<arand> dagon_: Uppdaterar tidsstämpel på en fil, alternativt skapar filen tom.
<realubot> På första raden så att Ubuntu vet att det är ett bash-skript.
<realubot> arand: 23:15 < realubot> dagon_: touch skapar en fil eller ändrar tidsstämpel "touchar" filen.
<dagon_> arand: aha :)
<rwe> skrev nano foobar
<rwe> i den textfilen är jag
<rwe> tänkte göra det du sa
<rwe> textfil sen lägga den i uppstartsprogramm
<realubot> rwe: Ok, eller så gör du som i länken. Fördelen med att göra som i länken är att inställningen kommer gälla för alla users. Om du gör som jag sa så gäller det bara för den användaren du är inloggad som.
<rwe> jo men ska bara ha en användare och det verkade lättare
<realubot> Nja, jag hälper dig med det andra...
<rwe> ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full autoneg on
<rwe> ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full autoneg off
<rwe> när jag gör så
<rwe> så funkar allt perfekt
<realubot> Ok, är det allt?
<rwe> nej tvärt om
<realubot> Jag fixar till skriptet.
<rwe> la dom i fel ordning
<rwe> ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full autoneg off
<rwe> ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full autoneg on
<rwe> så
<rwe> ok fan va schyst :)
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> rwe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585074/
<realubot> Där har du det moddade skriptet.
<realubot> Skapa en fil som heter 10Mbs: sudo touch /etc/init.d/10Mbs
<realubot> Öppna filen med: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/10Mbs
<realubot> Lägg in det som jag postade i pastebin.
<rwe> steg1: sudo touch /etc/init.d/10Mbs ?
<realubot> Ja?
<realubot> DÃ¥ skapar du en fil som heter 10Mbs i katalogen /etc/init.d/
<realubot> rwe: Sätt exekveringsrättigheter på filen med: sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/10Mbs
<rwe> ska jag pasta precis allt?
<rwe> 1 till 14 också?
<rwe> siffrorna
<realubot> Inte sifferorna...
<rwe> kk
<realubot> Inte Download as text heller.
<realubot> rwe: Du ser här hur det ska se ut: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<realubot> rwe: Men min version är moddad så den innehåller just dina kommandon.
<rwe> kk finfint :D
<realubot> rwe: Glöm inte det där med: sudo chmod +x osv...
<rwe> okej ska jag skriva in det kommandot efter att jag har sparat filen?
<realubot> Du får såklart spara filen i Gedit också innan du stänger den.
<realubot> Ja, spara och stäng. Skriv kommandot sist.
<realubot> Efter att du har stängt filen (om det nu spelar någon roll...)
<rwe> jo jag hajar
<realubot> rwe: Sist så kör du: sudo update-rc.d 10Mbs defaults
<realubot> DÃ¥ ska du se massa rader som output i Terminalen.
<realubot> rwe: Därefter kan du testa att ändra inställningarna till något som är fel och reboota för att se om inställningarna blir rätt när du startar datorn eller så kör du: sudo /etc/init.d/10Mbs start
<rwe> sudo update-rc.d 10Mbs defaults gjort det nu
<rwe> provar en reboot
<realubot> Gör så...
<rwe> spännande
<realubot> Mm
<rwe> tveksamt
<rwe> förbannat
<realubot> rwe: Nja.
<rwe> kom på en liten detalj
<realubot> Testa att köra det manuellt nu: sudo /etc/init.d/10Mbs start
<rwe> okej
<realubot> Vilken detalj?
<rwe> står såhär setting eth0 speed 10 duplex full .../etc/init.d/10mbs: 13: /usr/sbin/ethtool: not found
<rwe> sen står det en till rad
<realubot> rwe: Jag misstänkte faktiskt det. Då har vi fel sökväg till ethtool.
<realubot> rwe: Testa i Terminalen: sudo find / 'ethtool'
<rwe> söker nu
<realubot> Så får vi se om sökvägen till programmet är något annat än /usr/sbin/ethtool
<rwe> sen bara ändra sökväg i skriptet?
<realubot> rwe: Vad var det mer för rad som står då?
<realubot> rwe: Japp.
<rwe> såg att det var samma
<rwe> error
<rwe> vafalls
<realubot> rwe: ok, det beror på att ethtool finns två ggr och sökvägen är fel eftersom samma sökväg används två ggr.
<rwe> jo jag antog det
<rwe> no such file or directory
<rwe> skrev precis det du skrev
<realubot> rwe: Du ska byta ut /usr/sbin/ethtool på rad 2 i skriptet mot sökvägen till ethtool.
<realubot> rwe: Ok, men någonstans ska du ha programmet på ditt system...
<rwe> ska det vara med dom där '' tecknena också?
<realubot> rwe: Jag installerar det nu och kollar var det hamnar.
<realubot> "-tecken va?
<realubot> Citattecken?
<realubot> Inte två '
<realubot> " inte ''
<rwe> jaha jag skre 'ethtool'
<realubot> Det kanske fungerar iofs.
<realubot> Du hade väl /usr/sbin/ethtool ?
<rwe> ingen aning
<rwe> men jag har ju som använt ethtool
<realubot> rwe: Skriv så här: whereis ethtool
<rwe> är det .gz filen?
<realubot> rwe: Det ska stå så här på rad 2: ETHTOOL="/sbin/ethtool"
<rwe> okok
<realubot> rwe: Nej, programmets sökväg är: /sbin/ethtool
<rwe> sudo touch /etc/init.d/10Mbs för att öppna? :)
<realubot> rwe: .gz är manualsidan för programmet, tror jag.
<rwe> kk
<realubot> rwe: Nej.
<realubot> rwe: Då skriver du kanske över filen.
<rwe> fan det kommer ta åratal att lära sig det här
<dagon_> ta det lugnt
<dagon_> i början är det lite krångligt
<realubot> rwe: Använd: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/10Mbs
<rwe> det skulle man kunna påstå
<realubot> rwe: touch använder du för att skapa en fil första gången på ett smidigt sätt. Det går också att använda touch för att ändra tidsstämpeln men då tror jag man måste ha en flagga också efter touch och innan filens namn.
<rwe> okok
<rwe> måste jag dra det där kommandot igen
<rwe> efter att jag har sparat
<realubot> rwe: Om man ska editera en fil så är det en texteditor som gäller, t.ex: gedit, nano, vim, vi, eller nåt.
<rwe> ait
<rwe> ändrade till /sbin/ethtool nu
<rwe> räcker det med att spara eller ska jag köra dedär kommadot som förra gången efter att jag hade sparat
<rwe> sudo update-rc.d 10Mbs defaults
<realubot> rwe: Gedit är grafisk. Om du ska starka grafiska program med sudo så ska du använda gksudo istälet för sudo, t.ex: gksudo gedit textfilen eller sudo nano textfilen eftersom nano inte är grafiskt program.
<realubot> rwe: Nej, tror det räcker med att spara nu.
<rwe> grafiskt = typ notepad? ;p
<realubot> rwe: Ja, Gedit är som Notepad.
<rwe> och ej grafiskt typ som nått dos liknande?
<realubot> rwe: Gedit är Ubuntus motsvarighet till Notepad.
<realubot> typ
<realubot> rwe: Ej grafiskt är CLI = Command Line Interface
<rwe> nu kom det inget felmeddelande iaf
<dagon_> t.ex. nano, vi etc
<realubot> Grafiskt är GUI = Graphical User Interface
<rwe> jo hajar
<realubot> Eller nåt.
<arand> dagon_: vi är nybörjavänligt och bra :þ
<dagon_> :>
<realubot> rwe: i /etc/init.d ligger skript som startar med systemet. Det är därför vi skapar filen 10Mbs i katalogen.
<rwe> okej
<rwe> verkar dock som att internet dog helt och hållet
<x_link> Vad är det ni ska göra?
<realubot> rwe: Sen har Ubuntu/Debian något system för att säga att skriptet ska köras vid uppstart och det är update-rc.d
<dagon_> x_link!
<x_link> dagon_: y0y0 :D
<dagon_> det var längesen :D
<x_link> Hehe ja
<x_link> Vaknat till liv.
<rwe> kom på förut att man måste ha autoneg på off före man ändrar duplex och speed
<realubot> rwe: chmod är ett program som används för att ändra rättigheter på filer från Terminalen.
<arand> dagon_: Det roliga är när man väl vant sig vid det, märker man att man skriver :wq lite här och var om man försöker använda andra program :3
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag föredrar nano framför vi
<x_link> Nä vafan...dags att sova.
<dagon_> natti x_link :)
 * x_link med
<realubot> rwe: +x innebär att skriptet får exekveras (köras) som skript.
<rwe> okej, mycket att komma ihåg :D
<x_link> Bara för någon visade mig det när jag läde mig Linux. Så alltid kört med det.
<realubot> rwe: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<x_link> Aja, god natt gott folk!
<x_link> dagon_: Ha det bäst!
<dagon_> x_link: detsamma ^^
<x_link> *poff*
<realubot> rwe: Där står det vi har gjort.
<rwe> ok jag kikar där
<rwe> men tror du att man ska byta ordning på kommandona
<rwe> så att autoneg off är först
<rwe> sedan speed 10 duplex full
<arand> dagon_: Har aldrig lärt mig hur man gör kommandon och shit i nano :)
<dagon_> lätt ju
<dagon_> Shift+O = spara
<arand> Så jag håller mig till vim
<dagon_> Shift+X = avsluta
<rwe> för när autoneg är på on så går det inte ändra duplex och speed
<realubot> rwe: Ja, klart det går att byta ordning. Jag vet inte vad du behöver för att det ska fungera.
<realubot> rwe: Det är bara att markera raden, klippa ut och klistra in ovanför den andra raden och spara filen igen.
<arand> dagon_: Alltså kommandon som i :1,$s/habbel\(.*\)/\1/g
<rwe> går det göra så att det blir delay mellan kommandos?
<realubot> Så är det fixat.
<dagon_> jaha
<dagon_> arand: inte ens jag fattade den där raden :P
<realubot> rwe: Ja, lägg in en rad med: sleep 10
<realubot> rwe: För att ha 10s paus.
<dagon_> åh, fy fan vilken äcklig fis jag la nu
<rwe> okej :D
<arand> dagon_: Hur gör man search&replace i nano då?
<rwe> kan jag ha sleep 1 mellan varje kommando då
<dagon_> arand: ingen aning, aldrig behövt göra nåt sånt :P
<rwe> varannan rad kommando och varannan sleep
<virtuald> haha dagon_?
<dagon_> arand: det lilla jag använt nano är i arch linux installationen och det är mest att leta i rc.local och byta ut
<dagon_> virtuald: blev så jävla förvånad själv så var tvungen att dela med mig 8]
<virtuald> byta ut = search and replace
<realubot> rwe: Ok, men det kanske är bäst att ha auotneg på en rad var?
<rwe> jo
<rwe> precis
<realubot> rwe: Ja, om du behöver 1s paus ja. Du kanske behöver med än 1s?
<rwe> $ethtool måste man ha det på varje rad?
<rwe> jo kanske ska dra till med nåra sekunder
<arand> dagon_: Ok, du använder arch men använder inte grundfunktionerna av en textedetor, fyyy :þ
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> rwe: Menar du så: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585087/
<speakman> I Debian kan man göra allt magiskt kopplat till nätverkskorten inuti /etc/network/interfaces. Med NetworkManager blir allt så onödigt krångligt. :p
<rwe> precis
<realubot> rwe: Ja, $ETHTOOL måst du ha. Det är ju en variabel som innehållelr sökvägen till programmet ethtool.
<dagon_> arand: Alt+r för search&replace i nano iaf :P
<realubot> rwe: Hur var det du skrev för att få det att fungera då? Vilka kommandon kör du?
<rwe> men jag tänkte att det kanske behövs delay efter autoneg
<speakman> rwe: du har inte övervägt köpa ett nytt nätverkskort för en femtiolapp?
<speakman> M-x query-replace
<realubot> rwe: Eller så: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585089/
<realubot> 3s paus mellan ethtool-kommandona.
<rwe> exakt
<rwe> :D
<rwe> tackar
<realubot> speakman: Jag har tipsat om det. Men om det är en laptop så kostar det kanske 150-200 kr och det är nog svårt att hitta wired NIC med USB?
<realubot> speakman: Jag hittade inget när jag googlade iaf.
<dagon_> finns kanske möjlighet för ett PCMCIA?
<realubot> Som passar med Ubuntu då såklart.
<speakman> PC-card möljigen
<dagon_> Sweex PCMCIA-kort funkar
<dagon_> har ett själv så
<speakman> laptop? varför ö.h.t. köra wired?
<realubot> Jo, men har en gammal laptop stöd för PC-card?
<dagon_> ja
<realubot> Vad sitter den "porten"?
<dagon_> jag har en fujitsi och en dell latitude med det
<dagon_> sidan på datorn
<realubot> Jaha. :|
<dagon_> oftast iaf
<rwe> realubot det gamla scriptet
<rwe> funkade visst
<realubot> rwe: Jaha?
<rwe> jo efter reboot
<realubot> rwe: Ja, det är möjligt nu när sökvägen är riktigt.
<realubot> *riktig
<rwe> när jag körde "start" kommandot på scriptet så la internet ner
<realubot> rwe: Ok. :S
<rwe> fan va skönt :)
<realubot> rwe: Det verkar funka nu då? :D
<rwe> funkar klockrent
<realubot> rwe: Vad har du för hatighet då nu jämfört med Windows?
<rwe> tack så mycket för hjälpen
<realubot> rwe: No problem.
<rwe> 9.42dl 9.13 ul
<realubot> Det här hade ju varit intressant för alla nissar som håller på och velar med MTU och olika kernels att veta...
<rwe> har ju 100/100 på denna så den borde vara snabbare
<realubot> rwe: Hade du 100/100 i Win7?
<rwe> hade nog varit intressant för alla som har samma nätverkskort som jag
<realubot> rwe: Har du testat med 100 duplex då?
<realubot> Du kör ju med 10?
<rwe> verkade ju vara en hel del som har samma problem
<rwe> har provat alla kombinationer
<rwe> 10 full duplex är det bästa som jag kan ha
<realubot> Ok. :(
<realubot> rwe: Det är ju inte så kul att ha 10 Mbs om du har 100 Mbs i Win.
<rwe> det är inte så noga
<realubot> rwe: Har du PC-card-slot på datorn då?
<rwe> ska ha den i tvn och se film och sånt
<realubot> rwe: Aha, ok.
<rwe> vet inte ens vad det är
<realubot> rwe: Om du ska streama film så blir det kanske problem?
<rwe> kanske hd ja
<realubot> rwe: PC-card är ett kort du kör in i daron och som gör att du får ett till nätverkskort.
<rwe> men jag vet inte ens om datorn pallar det
<rwe> :D
<realubot> rwe: Vad har du för dator då?
<realubot> Tillverkare och modellnr?
<rwe> 1.7ghz intel celeron och 1 gig ram
<rwe> advent står det på den
<rwe> jag fick den igår
<rwe> så vet inte vad den klarar av
<realubot> speakman: Vad hittade du ett PC-card nätverkskort för 50 spänn?
<realubot> *Var
<realubot> PÃ¥ Inet tar dom 400-500 kr. :S
<rwe> kände inte för att börja svamla med delar till en bärbar ;p
<dagon_> jag köpte ett Sweex för 200:- på Kjell & Company tror jag det var
<realubot> rwe: Är det HP, Dell, Sony?
<rwe> advent
<realubot> rwe: Vad är en Advent?
<rwe> samma som dell osv antar jag
<speakman> realubot: jag tänkte ett vanligt PCI först innan jag hörde att det var en laptop
<speakman> varför inte köra trådlöst?
<rwe> har ingen router med trådlöst
<realubot> speakman: Jag vet inte. :|
<realubot> There you go.
<realubot> Wireless NIC utan WLAN är inte så kul.
<speakman> okej, men det känns väl spontant som en smidigare lösning
<speakman> 99:- för en wlan-router
<rwe> det funkar ju nu så det duger för mig
<realubot> 150 spänn för ett wireless USB NIC.
<rwe> det som är kasst dock är att jag max kan ha 800x600 haha :>
<speakman> eller 79:- http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010550796.aspx
<rwe> men jag ska googla sen orkar inte börja med det också
<realubot> rwe: Ja, men klarar datorn mer?
<rwe> jo ska klara 1024 minst
<rwe> men den har inte identifierat skärmen
<realubot> rwe: Har du kollat om det finns en proprietär drivrutin att aktivera i Hardware Drivers/Hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<realubot> rwe: Kör kommandot: xrandr
<realubot> i Terminalen. Vad får du ut då? Posta här: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rwe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585104
<speakman> xrandr | pastebinit
<rwe> smidigt
<realubot> rwe: Ja, det verkar som om det inte går att få mer än 800x600 som det ser ut nu. Det kanske fungerar om man lägger till ett mode... Eller så är det drivrutinen...
<rwe> jo det finns ingen drivrutin
<realubot> rwe: Vad står det under Product om du kör: sudo lshw -C Display
<rwe> ska kika
<rwe> lägger in dedär pastebinit
<realubot> rwe: Om du kör: sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<realubot> rwe: Så kommer du få en fil som heter hardware.html i din Hemkatalog. Om du öppnar den i Firefox så kommer du se vad din dator är.
<realubot> rwe: Det är bara ett tips.
<rwe> jo gjorde det igår
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<rwe> http://pastebin.com/0GPnUby7
<realubot> Det kände jag inte till. :S
 * realubot lägger också in pastebinit.
<rwe> jo smid
<realubot> Problemet är ju att man måste kopeiera länken till IRssi.
<realubot> Går det inte att skicka output i Terminalen till urklippshanteraren också?
<realubot> Så man bara behöver klistra in efteråt?
<rwe> fan går det inte ta bort den där password checken som kommer så fort man ska göra nånting
<rwe> jo det hade ju varit mest smid ;)
<realubot> Det går nog med programmet xclip.
<realubot> Men det blir omständigt.
<realubot> cat Desktop/test | pastebinti | xclip -sel clip
<realubot> Eller nåt.
<realubot> rwe: Det går att ta bort och ändra tiden för passwd-check men det rekommenderas inte.
<realubot> rwe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Enabling the root account
<realubot> Äsch...
<realubot> rwe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<realubot> Det står om det där men som sagt så rekommenderas det inte att köra utan lösen.
<realubot> rwe: Det är ju för att alla viktiga ändringar i ditt system inte ska gå att göra utan admin-lösen.
<realubot> "Om Mac är en cool kille, och Windows en kontorsgubbe, vad är då Linux? En smart tjej från alternativrörelsen? Nej, tyvärr. Bakom ett spännande vackert yttre finns en störd nörd."
<dagon_> låt mig gissa
<dagon_> IDG?
<realubot> GP
<dagon_> nästan rätt
<realubot> enn störd nörd. Haha
<rwe> :D
<realubot> Det kallar jag sågning: "Bakom ett spännande vackert yttre finns  en störd nörd.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Kul.
<lilleman> kan man se ngnstans om ngn försöker hacka min linux?
<Philip5> lilleman: man kan läsa loggar eller installera program som övervakar mot intrångsförsök
<lilleman> Philip5:  ngt bra progg?
<Philip5> finns olika för olika ändamål
<lilleman> som jag kan se i skrivbordet
<Philip5> kan säga att det är troligare att du gjort något knas än att du är hackad
<dagon_> din linux?!
<lilleman> men jag har en idiot som sitter & säger att nu funkar din sida....nu funkar den inte osv...
<dagon_> all your linux are belong to us
<lilleman> DDOS
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<lilleman> inte ddos
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> Philip5: är du vaken så här sent?
<lilleman> utan han kommer att haka datorn
<lilleman> & det vill jag undvika
<Philip5> amelia: har spelat lite datorspel
<amelia> lilleman: komma med kommandona last, who, w om det är någon mer än du inloggad.
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-25
<dagon_> HEJ AMELIA
<amelia> hej dagon_
<dagon_> jag är faktiskt också här :(
<Philip5> lilleman: helst ska man installera sådana saker när man är säker på att man inte är hackad
<amelia> dagon_: förlåt, brukar bara vara Philip5 som gråter om man inte hälsar specifikt på honom. :)
<dagon_> hehe
<Philip5> amelia: :D
<lilleman> bara jag som e inloggad
<dagon_> mjo han är lite av en attention ho
<Philip5> buuhuuu, amelia har inte bara all uppmärksamhet på mig... buuuhuuuu
<dagon_> :D
<amelia> lilleman: bra, då har han inget shell iaf.
<lilleman> vad kan man installer?
<lilleman> och hur?
<dagon_> stackars lilleman har ju inte fått nån hjälp
<lilleman> dagon_:  sant
<lilleman> har precis blivit hotad att bli ddosad
<dagon_> om en person hotar att göra det behöver du nog inte oroa dig
<dagon_> han måste ha lite fler klienter för att det ska göra nån skillnad
<dagon_> annars måste han ju slösa en stor del av sin bandbredd på dig
<dagon_> och vem är personen?
<lilleman> ska du ha hans irlnamn?
<lilleman> dagon_:
<dagon_> njae
<dagon_> undrar mest om du vet vem det är
<lilleman> ja jag vet vem han e
<dagon_> polisanmäl honom då
<lilleman> han är en gammal administratör på ett spelcommunity
<lilleman> har inga direkta bevis
<dagon_> loggar
<dagon_> vad som helst
<dagon_> t.o.m. screenshots duger
<dagon_> vetifan om det leder till något
<dagon_> men jag ser det som olaga hot iaf
<lilleman> kan man ta upp ngn variant av intrångssförsök på linux?
<lilleman> loggar mwenar jag
<dagon_> jag är dåligt påläst om det
<dagon_> men du kan ju installera ntop
<dagon_> ntop is a network probe that shows network usage in a way similar to what top does for processes
<dagon_> där kan du hålla koll på vilka tjänster som används och var bandbredd tar vägen
<dagon_> etc.
<lilleman> har inte ntop
<lilleman> hur installerar jag?
<lilleman> jag har bara Htop
<dagon_> samma som med annat
<dagon_> sudo apt-get install ntop
<dagon_> http://www.howtoforge.com/network_monitoring_with_nbox <- ser ut som en fin guide
<lilleman> dagon_:
<lilleman> Fri Mar 25 01:37:23 2011  **ERROR** ....open of /var/lib/ntop/prefsCache.db failed: File open error
<dagon_> lilleman: hmm
<dagon_> ja du
<dagon_> det var något man skulle göra
<dagon_> minns inte
<dagon_> länge sen jag använde
<speakman> gonatt
<dagon_> natti
<haffe> Nu ni.
<haffe> I can't get no sleep.
<haffe> Insomnia, please release me.
<Mr_NoName__> Någon som är bra på joomla?
<larsemil> god morgon
<larsemil> Mr_NoName__: vad är problemet?
<Mr_NoName__> Konstiga ääö.. Databasen är i utf8 , sedan skicka utf8 header
<Mr_NoName__> sidan skicka utf8 header
<larsemil> vet jag inget om med joomla tyvärr
<haffe> Time to go.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: xplosion.g00.se
<larsemil> HeMan: jquery + nodejs + socket.io
 * HeMan tillåter javascript en stund
<HeMan> larsemil: kool!
<HeMan> larsemil: ni har verkligen lagt ner själ och hjärta på grafiken! :)
<larsemil> HeMan: haha jag vet
<HeMan> larsemil: hur styr man?
<larsemil> HeMan: det är lite sista prioritet när man vet att det fungerar
<HeMan> larsemil: jag antar att jag är en av gubbarna?
<larsemil> HeMan: piltangenterna. Dock kan det fungera dåligt i Fx
<larsemil> hmm ja fungerar inte i Fx. kan vara för eventuella console.logs
<HeMan> jag tankar ner chromium och testar
<larsemil> firefox4 borde fungera. tror det är med vad som stöds av webbläsaren
<larsemil> HeMan: funkar!
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp!
<larsemil> HeMan: lite crates och upgrades på det här så
<HeMan> larsemil: kör ni bara node.js som web-server? eller har ni nån apache eller liknande?
<larsemil> HeMan: en nginx som levererar client index.html och client javascripten. och sen har vi en node.js som visserligen agerar webbserver också men som sen spammar variabler till klienten som ritar ut det.
<HeMan> i dag ska jag nog försöka mig på en v2c-konvertering
<HeMan> (virtual to container)
<larsemil> spännande
<HeMan> och läsa på om cgroups i stort
<HeMan> är hemma och vab'ar...
<Barre> morrn
<HeMan> Barre: morrn!
<HeMan> Barre: ska du köra recycle på några fler gamla skämt idag?
<Barre> skit ner dig ;) min "riktiga" vänner har inte twitter, så jag postade in den på FB jag ber sååååå mycket om ursäkt
<HeMan> Barre: tänkte mer på att skämtet kom redan efter Tjernobyl-katastrofen...
<kodein> vad för skämt?
<Barre> HeMan: näää.. int gjorde den det...
<HeMan> Barre: jodå, ja hörd he då, men it vet ja om ja had roliare kompisar än du had
<Barre> HeMan: de tror ja int på
<HeMan> Barre: ja ja vet då it
<Barre> HTC Desire HD eller HTC Desire S ? eller rent av någon annan droid?
<larsemil> HeMan kanske är äldre än barre?
<HeMan> Barre: har du gjort dig av med din "vanliga" Desire?
<larsemil> Barre: till dig!? samsung nexus s såklart!
<Barre> larsemil: samsung? why, är det bra?
<Barre> HeMan: ska ha en ny jobbtelefon..
<HeMan> Barre: ah
<larsemil> Barre: det är ju den "officiella" google feletonen. kommer först med alla nya androids. har väl 2.3 från start tror jag
<Barre> larsemil: det har ju även Desire S
<larsemil> men den kommer inte få 2.4 lika snabbt. lixxom
<larsemil> och det är inte plain android.
<larsemil> vilekt jag gillar
<Barre> sant
<larsemil> slipper all sense skit
<larsemil> men det är väl bra om man är van vid det
<Barre> larsemil: du som kan, S eller One?
<Barre> larsemil: såååry, det skrev du ju
<larsemil> Barre: men jag vet inte. :)
<larsemil> jag bara vet vilken feleton jag är mest sugen på
<haffe> En ericsson hotline.
<Barre> larsemil: vilken feleton då?
<kodein> galaxy tab 2?
<larsemil> Barre: jag är mest sugen på den samsungen
<antii> larsemil: avvakta :>
<antii> det är första dualcoren liksomen
<antii> sen samsung..
<larsemil> men du är ju htc fanboy
<larsemil> går inte att lita på dig
<larsemil> jag är helt opartisk
<Barre> larsemil: du som gillar att programera. Kan vi inte starta ett projekt tillsammas? en lösenordshanterare i python?
<larsemil> Barre: sure, hur tänker du?
<Barre> larsemil: jag skall skissa lite... återkommer om ca: 20min
<kodein> hmm, just, man är ju rik igen idag
<larsemil> rik och rik...
<cHarNe2> mindre fattig än igår :P
<larsemil> fikadags!
 * realubot knäcker en Ubuntu Live-skiva med en hand för att visa kanalen hur stark han är.
<realubot> Grr.
<cHarNe2> fick du ont?
<carl-> en sak som iaf _suuuuuger_ med samsung är kies
<carl-> hade jag vetat att samsung inte hade ota .. utan krävde kies för att uppgraderas så hade jag inte köpt den
<carl-> en kollega bredvid mig har en nexus s .. mkt fin lur .. bra hårdvara men med senaste android över ota ..
<cHarNe2> carl-: jo, det är inge vidare :P
<larsemil> Barre: betänketiden är slut
<carl-> for the record har jag en lösenordshanterare .. 4 rader shellskript i    vim + gpg
<carl-> i vim kan man söka sträng .. sök efter namnet på siten/whatever under den står login + lösen
<kodein> frågan är ju vad man ska lägga de där pengarna på så man kan vara fattig igen
<cHarNe2> samma här, filer med klartext :P
<carl-> varför krångla till det .. allt är redan klart
<cHarNe2> kodein: ammortera eller en sommarbil? det är vad jag väger mellan
<kodein> ah, körkort vore kanske nåt
<kodein> eller fler kameror
<amelia> rackskåp och korgmuttrar!
<cHarNe2> är sugen på en beach-buggy
<Barre> larsemil: fick lite jobb i vägen.. förbaskade kunder...
<carl-> crack
<realubot> kodein: Köp ett schyst järnrör.
<kodein> slå världen med häpnad?
<kodein> jag ska nog byta några minuter av min ålderdom mot en kopp av det rävgift som kallas kaffe nu, hsh
<realubot> kodein: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_E0YYe6c0a0g/S9QIPx8S6SI/AAAAAAAAAMo/Dpl134-t08U/s1600/Socker-Conny.png
<realubot> kodein: Japp. Det är precis vad du behöver, tror jag.
<Barre> så larsemil, klar... PM om du har tid
<larsemil> shoot
<larsemil> så svarar jag så gott jag hinner
<Barre> &win 13
<realubot> Ge en sån här till er chef så får ni löneförhöjning: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=828
<js_> hur blir det om man är chef själv?
<js_> kan man ge sig löneförhöjning då?
<larsemil> js_: jag har försökt men får inge mer pengar för det.
<js_> :/
<js_> just ja, idag får alla lön
<js_> det kanske man borde utnyttja
<realubot> js_: Vad är det för företag du driver då?
<realubot> Varför finns det inte en sv. Ubuntu-firma?
<realubot> Äh, varför ska det finnas det för...
 * roosa betalade ut lön igår, så personlaen blir glad och arbetar bra
<js_> realubot: driver en webbyrå med en gammal vän, mondaycreative.se
<realubot> js_: Snygg startsida iaf.
<realubot> js_: Lever ni på den då?
<js_> japps
<js_> det går åt rätt håll
<realubot> js_: Då säger jag grattis till er.
<realubot> Snygg sida som sagt. Den ger ett proffsigt intryck.
<js_> tackar :)
<realubot> js_: Hur hänger Linux ihop med firman då?
<realubot> js_: Det kanske skulle vara lite enklare att förstå hur man växlar till en. text? Flaggan smälter in för bra i bilden. :S
<realubot> Det tog ett tag innan jag såg att man kunde välja en text.
<cHarNe2> do'h! </homer>
<cHarNe2> råkade låsa min screen -.-
<Coffe> roosa, bra gjort
<Coffe> någon som känner till någon std drivruting för skrivare som stödjer färg ?
<larsemil> roosa: ser ut som du missade mitt konto
<realubot> Nej, här blir det inte många barn gjorda... time for work.
<realubot> ...time to search for work, I mean.
<realubot> ask for work, kanske det heter.
<Coffe> heman
<Coffe> vart är han ?
<larsemil> någon mer än jag som fick fel på apt-get update med de svenska servrarna? fick lova tt välja de norska
<amelia> fy vad jag är trött idag.
<andol> larsemil: SÃ¥ opatriotiskt utav dig? :P
<larsemil> om he int funke, så kanent ja va den som sitte hännä o bare vänter
 * andol hade i alla fall inga problem med se.archive.ubuntu.com
<andol> s/hade/har/
<cHarNe2> larsemil: jag tror att nån operatör har problem
<cHarNe2> larsemil: får in en del felanmälningar från kunder nu :S
<Coffe> amelia, svårt att sova ?
<amelia> Coffe: ja..
<amelia> Coffe: iaf på rätt tider, nu skulle jag kunna sova hur mycket som helst, men igårkväll var det inte riktigt så bra. :P
<Coffe> amelia, ok, jobbigt, i tosdgs var jag så trött , att när jag lagade mat funderade jag seriöst på sluta med det å lägga mig på köksmattan å sova
<amelia> Coffe: haha
<amelia> Coffe: jag önskar att sånt kunde hända mig.
<amelia> jagt är vansinnigt trött mellan 07 och 16.. sen går det över..
<Coffe> amelia,  tur det är helg snart då , så du kan sova när du vill
<amelia> Coffe: inte riktigt va. :P vi har sååååå mycket att göra i helgen.
<kodein> samhället är inte anpassat efter oss kvällsmänniskor
<Coffe> amelia,  bara att boka om
<amelia> Coffe: nej nej, det är ju viktiga saker. ska till IKEA och sådär så vi kan göra klart i datorrummet.
<Coffe> s/datorrum/serverhall
<Coffe> :P
<amelia> haha
<kodein> IKEA en lönehelg?
<kodein> ha så... roligt.
<amelia> kodein: jajemen.
<Barre> idag så är de klara med min kabeldragning hemma, otroligt att man är uppspelt över en sådan löjlig sak
<HeMan> Barre: TP-kabel?
<Barre> HeMan: cat6
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt!
<Barre> gamla pannrummet är nu mera framtida serverum och korkopplingsplats
<amelia> nice!
<HeMan> Barre: +s?
<HeMan> Barre: eller kopplar du korna där?
<kodapa> haffe: klart han kopplar kor där
<Barre> HeMan: nej, jag opplar kork där
<HeMan> Barre: såklart, att jag inte tänkte på det!
<HeMan> hehe, hittade just ett nytt paket, "eatmydata"
<HeMan> tar bort fsync och liknande
<HeMan> så att applikationer som försöker vara noga och få ner datat till disk blir lurade
<HeMan> jag vet inte när man skulle vilja använda det, men antagligen nån gång eftersom någon bemödat sig med att skriva det
<Barre> HeMan: allt för prestanda, installera eatmydata och aktivera write-back-cache på alla spindles. Bra för prestanda, inte så bra för datakonsistens
<HeMan> Barre: precis
<HeMan> Barre: men storfräsarna hävdar ju att disk är det nya tape och ram är det nya disk
<HeMan> Barre: så data har man i minnet och backup har man på disk
<HeMan> hmm, man verkar bara kunna ha ca 25 virtio-blk-devices
<HeMan> http://rwmj.wordpress.com/2010/12/22/whats-the-maximum-number-of-virtio-blk-disks/
<Coffe> Barre,  tips på bra sätt att stresstesta alla raidset på en maskin ?
<Barre> HeMan: RAM->SSD->DISK(->DISK->)->DISK->TAPE | AppData->AppData(->AppData->)->Backup->Archive är en vanligare tier-modell idag
<Barre> + en AppData där emelln så klart
<Barre> Coffe: Phoronix Test Suite(?)
<Barre> Coffe: iozone har jag sett väldigt snygga benchmark-resultat ifrån (doch inte använt själv)
<Coffe> backspace, tack
<Coffe> Barre,
<Barre> win 13
<HeMan> Barre: den jag pratade om var RAM->DISK enbart
<Barre> HeMan: jag förstod det ;P
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-debug-installer/+question/150325
<Barre> "oooh shiit... here goes nothing": Tokyos borgmästare visar att kranvattnet är ofarligt  http://www.timeout.jp/data/files/00/00/00/00/55/34/851b388cb8311935f1ca63ef961acbe942a9e802_tn482x298.jpeg
<HeMan> hehe, han kanske skulle övat lite mer på sin "detta är ofarligt"-min...
<kodein> omnomnom
<kodein> lite jodtabletter så är det väl lugnt
<spacebug-> tur jag har salt med jod i hemma :p
<spacebug-> aldrig vetat va det är bra för men nu fattar jag ..det är ifall ett kärnkraftverk skulle smälla ..smaaaart
<spacebug-> för att få bort strålning från fisk så ska man alltså krydda med.. havssalt? Och "ät inte snö som blivit gul..snö som är gul är inte kul.." ..då får man äta.. flingsalt? :o
<kodein> man slipper ju struma också
<spacebug-> ok
<BeelzebubSE> Nån här som gått den där 2 års YH linux utbildningen i helsingborg eller hört nåt om den verkar vettig?
<HeMan> men gul snö kan ju faktiskt vara öl som någon har spillt...
<kodein> nä
<Coffe> Barre,  börjat med proxmox än ?
<larsemil> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.376213/microsoft-jagar-ipv4-adresser
<virtuald> hmm redan, trodde de skulle ha bunkrat
<virtuald> upp
<Barre> Coffe: nope
<kodein> virtuald: klart de har en massa redan, men det skadar ju säkert inte att ha fler.
<Coffe> bs= när man kör dd , någon som kan förklara det ?
<kodein> block size
<kodein> men HP har ju två st /8 :) Det är lite svårslaget
<arand> Coffe: den skriver en specific bitstorlek i taget, kan vara snabbare att sätta till högre om man ska kopiera mycket, också praktiskt om man vill kopiera mbr, kan man specifiera bs=512 och count=1 för att få de första 512byten, endast
<Coffe> arand, ok, jag sitter kopierar 20gb stora virtual diskar. kanske ha ett högre värde då ?
<arand> Coffe: http://www.mail-archive.com/eug-lug@efn.org/msg12073.html
<Coffe> arand,  tack så mycket :)
<arand> Är nog väldigt beroende av disk och så, man kan ju prova med mindre filer först om man vill veta definitivt för det speciella fallet..
<Coffe> jag har 30st 20gb img att flytta . så jag har tid att testa
<arand> heh
<kodapa> hoh
<Coffe> lol
<larsemil> snart helg! 45 minuter kvar!
<cHarNe2> larsemil: ojojoj, så pass :P
<larsemil> behöver bara lite mer entropi till en gpg nyckel jag ska leka lite med.
<kodein> man skulle kanske fula till sig helg runt 16
<cHarNe2> 1545 blir det för mig
<arand> cat /dev/random > /dev/null HAH! Ain't getting none of my 'tropy!
<cHarNe2> larsemil: fick ett till nät av tele2 förra veckan ;)
<kodein> det var fint med via-propparna med hårdvaruentropi :)
<Kimmen> lyxigt med helg från 15
<Kimmen> får inte helg förrän 16
<larsemil> cHarNe2: ett till nät?
<Coffe> någon som har tweaks för att snabba upp iscsi ?
<Kimmen> inte jag, någon som kan ge pointers för att automatiskt skapa vertical split i tmux med irssi + nicklist fifo?
<larsemil> shit vad förvirrad man blir. kodar php i ett fönster och python i ett anat
<Coffe> larsemil,  haha kan bli rolig kod det
<Barre> ohh.. nu sålde jag visst en 280TB lösning.. trevlig fredag :)
<Kimmen> vilket märke?
<Barre> denna gång en HP-lösning
<Barre> förmodligen den sista HP-lösningen på mååånga år, om inte för alltid
<larsemil> leverera den fel till mig okej snälla tack för hjälpen
<Coffe> Barre,  va trevligt :)
<Coffe> har du fräcka fredag pris på de ?
<HeMan> Barre: HP = WD?
<Kimmen> brukar vara det, åtminstone hemmapularprylar
<Barre> HeMan: själva hårddiskarna kommer från hitachi, seagate och wd.. i vinter från seagate och wd.   men inte lösningen jue
<Kimmen> var det nåt/några XP skåp du sålde och varför kommer du inte sälja fler?
<HeMan> Barre: hmm, det var väl någon storage-avdelning som blev uppköpta av WD nyss va?
<Barre> HeMan: Hitachi Ltd äger ett bolag som skapade hårddiskar, det blev uppköpt av WD och affären går väl igenom i höst/vinter
<HeMan> Barre: ah!
<Barre> Kimmen: nej, en liten specialare var det. Och jag kommer att börja jobba på Hitachi Data Systems, och således blir HP konkurerande produkter :)
<Kimmen> aha :)
<Barre> själva disken ligger i MDS600 lådor, så något märkvärdigt var det inte.. dum disk m.a.o.
<larsemil> helg!
<Coffe> Barre,  vi har börjat kolla efter något nytt , så kom med förslag
<Coffe> den in SOA raden i bind. vad betyder den ?
<Barre> Coffe: Start Of Authority
<Barre> Coffe: vänta.....
<Barre> Coffe: http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com/definition/start-of-authority-record
<Coffe> jag försöker fatta varför jag får zone fast/IN: refresh: unexpected rcode (REFUSED)
<Barre> Coffe: kanske för att du inte tillåter zone-transfer från maskinen i zone specifikationen?
<Coffe> Barre,  de andra zones går kanon bra
<Coffe> men jag har en lite nyare bind på den ena maskinen , så kanske  därför
<Coffe> unexpected rcode
<Coffe> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused börjar jag få nu
<Leo_> Coffe vad sysslar du med?
<Coffe> Leo_, försöker förstå de fel jag ser i min error log
<Leo_> jaha ok, error log för? dns-server?
<Coffe> precis
<Leo_> förhoppningsvis kan du få "bättre/mer" hjälp på #dns
<Leo_> eller ##networking
<Coffe> Det är mycket möjligt, men jag skulle bli förvånad om inte super Barre  kunde detta
<Barre> Coffe: anledningen till att jag hade den länken jag skickade till dig var för att jag precis satt upp två DNS och hållt på att felsöka, så lita inte på mig :)
<Coffe> Barre,  vilket är ditt problem då ?
<Barre> Coffe: REFUSED på zone-transfers när min sekundära dns skulle uppdatera reverse-zonerna
<Coffe> precis de jag får
<Coffe> sedan även att en av masters får rndc: connection to remote host closed , vid omstart
<Barre> jag hade då glömt att speca allow-transfer för min sekundära i den zon-specifikationen.
<Coffe> jag har inte haft det innan , å det har fungerat. så jag undrade bara om varningarna
<larsemil> Barre: nu lär du hem och koda!
<Barre> larsemil: snart åker jag hem, sen skall jag laga mat och äta, sen skall jag inspektera cat6 kabeldragning och konfigurera min switch, sen skall jag koda :)
<Barre> larsemil: men jag har faktiskt kodat lite, hittade en bugg i din kod ;P
<Barre> nu är det hemgång, ses kanalen.
<Coffe> Barre,  did you solve it ?
<larsemil> Barre: vav avavava vad för bugg?
<Coffe> larsemil,  vad kodar ni för kul ?
<larsemil> hemlis! :)
<larsemil> vi håller på med ett litet pythonprojekt, får se om det kommer någonstanns. återkommer när vi har något att visa upp
<spacebug-> va svårt det är att lära sig använda nautilus
<spacebug-> correction: vad svårt JAG har för att lära MIG nautilus
<Philip5> har fredagspartyt börjat än då?
<haffe> Jag har ätit fyra våfflor.
<Philip5> gott!
<Philip5> med sylt och vispad grädde?
<haffe> Ja.
<Philip5> mums
<virtuald> :)
<antii> haffe: tjockis.
<Kimmen> go afton
<Philip5> hej
<Philip5> dagon_: vaken?
<Philip5> dagon_: vad använder du för drivisar med ditt ati-grafikkort?
<Philip5> dagon_: och finns ditt kort med på kompatilitetslistan här? http://developer.amd.com/gpu/AMDAPPSDK/pages/DriverCompatibility.aspx
<OrangeCat> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.376384/php-hackat
<OrangeCat> IDG borde stämmas för att ljuga.
<OrangeCat> Varför stämmer folk inte varandra oftare?
<cahoot> är inte det normaltillståndet för php?
<OrangeCat> cahoot: Hmm?
<OrangeCat> Enbart att skriva "Php" eller "php" borde det vara dödsstraff på...
 * Philip5 puttar på slöfocken dagon_
<KaptenRodSkagg> någon som har ett tips på en NAS med Raid1 (spegling) med 2diskar och för ca1000-1500?
<KaptenRodSkagg> inkl diskar.. :-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> jag sitter med en LaCie Network Space 2 (1TB) just nu men det börjar bli oroväckande varm ibland då den står på 24/7
<KaptenRodSkagg> därav behovet av en ny med raid1 så man inte blir av med någon data om olyckan skulle vara framme...
<Markslap> RAID 6 skall det vara.
<KaptenRodSkagg> jo är man svinrik.. :-)
<Markslap> Ska man RAID:a så skall det göras ordentligt.
<andol> OrangeCat: Om du nu blir så upprörd över IDG:s trasighet, vilket förövrigt är fullt förståligt, varför läser du då dyngan?
<KaptenRodSkagg> andol>> klockren... ;-)
<andol> KaptenRodSkagg: Tackar :)
<KaptenRodSkagg> IDG har samma stämpen i datavärlden som Aftonbladet har i nyhetsvärlden... ;-)
<OrangeCat> andol: För att de har monopol på IT-nyheter.
<OrangeCat> Och så har de Jörgen Städje som är den enda bra skribenten.
<Kurdistan> hej gott folk. är det fler som har svårt gå in på forumet?
<Kurdistan> det tar evigheter tills man når fram.
<triath> hur gör jag en partion skrivbar av min vanliga användare?
<Kurdistan> triath har du flera hdd?
<triath> nej bara 2 partioner
<Kurdistan> dvs / och home?
<triath> en med ubuntu, och en ext4 som e tom bara för lagring
<andol> OrangeCat: Monopol på IT-nyheter? Nej, tycker allt att Internet är betydligt större än så.
<larsemil> provar puppeee, buggar litemed just terminalen dock tyvarr
<OrangeCat> Har inte sett någon annan.
<Kurdistan> triath, nu hängde jag inte med.
<Kurdistan> triath, skriv detta terminal kommando : cat /etc/fstab
<triath> Kurdistan: har alltså en / med allt vad det innebär, och en helt tom ext4 partion jag använder till lagring
<triath> Kurdistan: det är den för lagring jag just nu inte har skriv access till
<Kurdistan> använd sedan pastebin för direktlänka hit
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ville du något särskilt eller var du bara sällskapssjuk?
<Kurdistan> philip5 sällskapssjuk
<Philip5> :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur står det till hos dig?
<Philip5> bara bra, lite seg
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<Kurdistan> triath, om du vill fördjupa dina kunskaper om skrivrättigheter och dyliK; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Kurdistan> fasiken vad kubuntu är långsam Philip5 :P
<Kurdistan> tydligen finns det sätt banta ner kubuntu så den blir mindre trög och systemkrävande
<Philip5> vilken version av kde kör du?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag kör versionen gnome 2.3 :)
<Philip5> aha, tänkte när du testade kubuntu
<Philip5> de har optimerat det lite mer i version 4.6.x
<Philip5> men jag tror också det kräver mer än gnome nu. inte minst om man kör med desktopeffects och sånt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, japp, det är vad jag fått veta att senaste kde är snabbare.
<Kurdistan> Nepomuk, Akonadi och Strigi tydligen bovar i dramat Philip5.
<Philip5> ni som kör med grafikkort från ati. är det fglrx eller radeon som bäst nu över lag?
<Kurdistan> googlat runt om det lite överallt och det verkar som det hjälpt flesta inaktiva dessa tjänster
<dodel> Hejsan. Jag undrar om det går att installera Ubuntu på ett USB via Virtualbox?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo de ligger ju i bakgrunden och indexerar filer som man laddar ner eller ändrar i
<Kurdistan> dodel, ja, det bör gå. kör du oracels vb eller den som kommer med ubuntu?
<dodel> oracels VB
<KaptenRodSkagg> tack för denna veckan... ha en underbar helg allihopa.
<dodel> Men hur? Hittar ingen manual för det
<Kurdistan> dodel, då bör det gå.
<Kurdistan> dodel, har du googlat? ta en titt: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/a-much-easier-way-to-install-ubuntu-on-a-usb-device-stick-or-hd.html
<Kurdistan> dodel, här har du en mer annorlunda beskrivning: http://cristalinux.blogspot.com/2011/03/install-linux-on-external-usb-hard.html
<dodel> Tror jag följer Ubuntu manualen :)
<dodel> brb
<dodel> *till andra datorn* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm4vDz7k2w4
<Kurdistan> Philip5, har du testat om det hjälper?
<Kimmen> nån som har tips på hur man kan fixa så tmux startar automatiskt med irssi + nicklist i split window? får inte till split window =/
<Philip5> Kurdistan: om vad hjälper?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, indexering grejen
<Philip5> eftersom jag inte ha några problem med den varesig på eller av så spelar den mig ingen roll
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vilken tråkig :P bekväm typ du är.
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag streama fotboll i alla fall
<Kurdistan> ha det bra
<Kurdistan> maverick börjar bli tråkigt stabilt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: inte ens en månad kvar till natty är ute som final
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 ju jag har hyfsad koll.
<Kimmen> maverick minimal install var väldigt trevligt stabilt för en server Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> Kimmen, det kan jag tänka mig vännen.
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag i alla fall se fotboll. ha det bra kära pingviner.
<Kimmen> kan fortfarande inte förstå hur stabilt och bra allt funkar på den hårdvara det körs på =)
<dodel> Kurdistan: Okej, fast nu kör jag det textbaserat. Jag måste göra en partion till mitt USB minne.
<dodel> är ext4 bättre än ext3?
<Markslap> Nyare om inte annat.
<dodel> Okej. måste skapa så mitt USB blir ext4 med Vbox.
<dodel> visst kollar man USBet med lspci command?
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGbjnXvDb84
<OrangeCat> Så sjukt skumma sånger den människan gjort... men de är bra.
<Markslap> Du tycker att Glenn är den mest skumma?
<OrangeCat> Den är mysko, ja.
<OrangeCat> Samt de andra...
<Markslap> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4csh-5WUZh0
<Markslap> Den kan jag dedikera till dig.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Inget personligt.
<Markslap> :D
<dodel> Men lol. Jag kan inte använda mitt USB minne som partion.
<OrangeCat> Men lol.
<OrangeCat> Orka snacka som en fjorre.
<dodel> skriva*
<dodel> OrangeCat: Jag vill installera OS på mitt USB via virualbox, men det går inte.
<Philip5> dodel: du behöver väl installera och köra den version av vbox som har stöd för externa usb-grejer
<Philip5> ?
<Philip5> den versionen som inte är helt fri
<dodel> kostar den?
<Philip5> nej men den är inte open source i alla delar
<OrangeCat> Och det måste det ju vara.
<OrangeCat> Hugaligen... man kan ju inte köra annat än ren-arisk kod.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad händer här en fredagkväll då?
<Philip5> inte mycket
<OrangeCat> Det has inget liv, i alla fall.
<Philip5> väntar på att dagon_ ska vakna
<Philip5> men han är en smitare till sjusovarew
<amelia> Philip5: haha
<dodel> aja, man jag laddar ner den ändå
<OrangeCat> Jag vill ha privat DC hemma med ett helt rackskåp i ett brandsäkert förråd med en meter tjocka betongväggar.
<OrangeCat> Med 10 GB/s lina in/ut.
<OrangeCat> Ge maj?
<OrangeCat> Vad skulle ett dylikt scenario kosta i runda slängar?
<amelia> väldigt mycket
<OrangeCat> Kul om man måste flytta sen... och nästa som flyttar in är Agda 75.
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: 10GB/s ?
<bamsefar> Dvs, 100GbE ?
<OrangeCat> Nja... 10 Gb/s då.
<OrangeCat> 10 GB/s kanske inte ens finns.
<bamsefar> Okej
<amelia> bara månadskostnaden lär bli rätt saftig.
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Ska du ha "stadsnät" eller riktigt internet?
<OrangeCat> "Ska"... om jag faktiskt hade haft råd med detta skulle allting bli påkostat och riktigt.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Men räkna med runt 10kr/Mbps + access-kostnad
<OrangeCat> Ingen mening att göra det om det ändå blir halvdant.
<OrangeCat> 10 kr... skrev du rätt?
<bamsefar> Ja
<amelia> OrangeCat: per megabit..
<OrangeCat> 1000 kr för 100 Mb/s pumpat för fullt?
<OrangeCat> Fast beror ju på vad "access-kostnad" är :)
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Uhm, 10kr/Mbps vid 10Gbps commit
<OrangeCat> Ah...
<bamsefar> Antog jag att du förstod.
<OrangeCat> Mängdrabatt.
<amelia> och då måste du ha eget AS-nummer och egna IP-adresser.
<OrangeCat> Allt kokar ned till att man ska ha pengar.
<OrangeCat> DÃ¥ ordnar sig allt.
<bamsefar> amelia: Det måste du inte, det är billigare om man inte har det.
<amelia> bamsefar: aha, men det är ju inte lika kul. :)
<amelia> OrangeCat: det kostar att ligga på topp. ;)
<OrangeCat> En fråga... Är det vettigt att skapa en nätbutik där man bara har ett par prylar att sälja och inget företag reggat och tar ordrar endast via personkontoöverföringar? Naturligtvis betyder det i stort sett ingen kostnad (endast domän och hostning), men också att de möjliga kunderna är väldigt... begränsade... och förmodligen skeptiska. Men om man börjar så kanske man kan få pengar eftersom till att regga företag, köpa
<OrangeCat> betallösning för att ta emot riktiga betalningar proffsigt och att ha ett riktigt lager.
<OrangeCat> Exempel: http://www.shopbyalexandra.se/ <-- hon har inte ens gjort sin nätbutik. Och tar betalt via personkontoöverföring. Fast hon tycks ha ett lager med smycken som jag inte riktigt förstår hur hon kommit över.
<OrangeCat> Känns ju som att svåraste delen är att få trafik till en sådan butik. Men just hon tror jag har en ganska poppis blogg redan.
<peetra> Man behöver inte ha nån nätbutik för att göra business...
<OrangeCat> peetra: Hur menar du?
<OrangeCat> Med nätbutik menar jag webbsida med någon form av kommunikation. :)
<OrangeCat> Eller du kanske snackar om att använda etablerade sajter som Blocket och Tradera?
<bamsefar> OrangeCat: Vad ska du sälja?
<peetra> bloggar känns mera hemmagjorda och attraherar en viss sorts människotyp mycket mer än en nätbutik.
<OrangeCat> Känns lite sunkigt att göra så dock...
<OrangeCat> peetra: En blogg kan man ju inte sälja saker på... eller va?
<OrangeCat> bamsefar: Inte säker ännu.
<peetra> Klart man ksäljer saker via bloggar
<peetra> eller per e-post, eller IRC eller forum eller vad man nu råkar kunna som kunden också kan. :)
<OrangeCat> Har lite svårt att motivera varför man ska ha egen nätbutik, men förutom känslan är det ju så att Tradera m.m. tar hutlöst mycket i avgifter.
<haffe> Kund är en social konstruktion.
<peetra> min mamma säljer saker på traditionella marknader, för hon kan det.
<peetra> Hej där haffe ! :D
<OrangeCat> Loppmarknaden i VÃ¥rby GÃ¥rd?
<peetra> Svenskfinland
<haffe> Hej hej.
<peetra> http://nahkarina.fi
<dodel> Philip5: Nope, det fungerar inte. Vbox känner av Kingston USB minne, men det kan inte användas och om man skriver fdisk -l så syns bara hda
<OrangeCat> peetra: Fattar inte vad du menar med att sälja över e-post/IRC/forum.
<peetra> eller telefon
<peetra> Inte så stor skillnad vad man använder för kanal att nå sina kunder, bara kunderna vet var de ska leta
<OrangeCat> Eh...
<OrangeCat> Fattar fortfarande inte vad du menar.
<OrangeCat> Ska jag sitta och tjata dagarna i ända på olika IRC-kanaler om att folk ska köpa ditt och datt?
<OrangeCat> Eller skicka slumpmässiga e-post till olika folk? De kommer aldrig ta en seriöst.
<peetra> Om det är din grej, så... Men vill du ha en webbsjop, så skapar du en. :)
<haffe> Fy tusan vad jag är mätt.
<Philip5> haffe: ta en våffla till nu som efterrätt
<haffe> Gör jag det så kommer jag att explodera.
<OrangeCat> Får känslan av att ni som snackar sitter i ett ständigt LAN.
<OrangeCat> Och chattar här för att inte anstränga rösten eller dylikt.
<amelia> OrangeCat: varför det?
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: njaa, det är inte ett lan utan ett wan
<peetra> det är ett världsomfattande LAN. www.... :P
<cHarNe2> yeaaah
<OrangeCat> För ni säger saker som känns lokala.
<haffe> Som ett mysel.
<cHarNe2> OrangeCat: som vad?
<OrangeCat> Käka en till våffla...
<amelia> OrangeCat: det är ju våffeldagen idag, alla äter väl våfflor idag..
<amelia> eller tja, nästan alla iaf.
<OrangeCat> VÃ¥ffeldag...
<OrangeCat> Aldrig fått en våffla på en våffeldag.
<haffe> Tralalala.
<cHarNe2> jaha, då vad man in black slut :(
<amelia> OrangeCat: dåligt..
<haffe> Lika bra att gå och lägga sig och dö alltsÅ?
<OrangeCat> Man borde ha en "gratis flickvän för losers"-dag istället.
<amelia> haffe: det vore något..
<amelia> OrangeCat: annars kan jag rekommendera att gå ut och träffa folk. :)
<amelia> OrangeCat: potentiella flickvänner är vanligare IRL än på IRC.
<cHarNe2> o.O you sure+
<realubot> Hello my friends.
<realubot> Jo, jag sa just det att hållå kompisar.
<realubot> *hallå
<haffe> 0.o
<amelia> jaha, nu drog alla..
<haffe> JA.
<haffe> Bara elände.
<peetra> Jag är snällt kvar. :)
<cHarNe2> njaa, sitter och småkodar lite..
<peetra> Jag ska snart stänga ner forumet för natten och börja pyssla med Topic Solved. :)
<cHarNe2> peetra: vad är det?
<peetra> Jag har gjort så mycket tester att jag är alldeles yr. :P
<amelia> jag kanske ska ta och titta till min burk i NYC och se om jag inte kan få den produktionsklar..
<peetra> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=47394&hilit=SOlved
<DotNet> Hej
<DotNet> Nån som vet ett bra sätt att göra partition- hårddiskbackup på Ubuntu systemet?
<amelia> dd. :)
<DotNet> dd?
<amelia> äsch, glöm det.. vad är det du vill göra egentligen?
<realubot> DotNet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<haffe> DD
<DotNet> amelia: Jag vill göra en ghost liknande grej
<realubot> DotNet: Du kan alltid använda Clonezilla Live om du vill klona en hel partition/hårddisk.
<realubot> DotNet: Clonezilla är det du söker om du vill göra en ghost image,
<amelia> DotNet: låter som du ska titta på Clonezilla som realubot nämnde nyss.
<DotNet> realubot: Måste man köra det på samma dator igen eller går det klona en annan dator med den?`
<realubot> DotNet: Jag tror tyvärr att hårddisken måste vara exakt lika stor.
<DotNet> ok
<realubot> DotNet: Fördelen med Clonezilla är att den bara tar använt utrymme. dd tar ALLT utrymme och då blir din image lika stor som disken/partitionen.
<DotNet> tack amelia & realubot
<realubot> DotNet: Med dd går det väl att klona till annan dator. Problemet är kanske om Ubuntu installerar annan shit, typ grafikdrivrutin, som inte stämmer med andra datorn. :S
<realubot> Hur är det med det? Om man använder dd för att spegla ett system till en annan dator? Fungerar det? Eller konfigureras Ubuntu för datorn man installerar det på när man installerar ett system från Ubuntu Live?
<DotNet> Jag testade dd, men den blir ganska stor
<realubot> Intressant: http://www.e24.se/entreprenor/svenskarna-bakom-varldens-forsta-ogonstyrda-laptop_2697575.e24
<DotNet> Har testat även fsarchiver
<realubot> DotNet: Ja, dd tar ju rubbet.
<DotNet> Det funkade inte clona
<realubot> DotNet: Image-filen blir lika stor som originalet.
<DotNet> Jag har dock lyckats klona med hjälp av acronis true image, men det är en ganska omständig historia
<DotNet> Så därför söker jag en enklare variant, men det kanske inte finns
<OrangeCat> Varför försöker de ständigt hitta på ersättningar för den perfekta uppfinningen datormusen?
<realubot> DotNet: Det finns något som heter ddrescue också.
<realubot> DotNet: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/8225-clone-your-ubuntu-installation-onto-a-new-hard-disk
<spacebug-> OrangeCat: för att saker som 10gui nog är framtiden
<DotNet> realubot: Tackar. Ska läsa den nu
<spacebug-> och eller som microsoft grejjar med att göra en sak som funkar kinect som man styr datorn med
<realubot> DotNet: Samma info men jag tycker det är mer lättläst här: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/152592
<realubot> DotNet: Jag tror att den nya hårddisken måste vara minst lika stor som den gamla.
<DotNet> Synd att man börjar nu med Linux nu. Är fortfarande i chock tillstånd efter att ha växlat från windows till Linux ganska nyligen :)
<DotNet> realubot: Så länge det inte krävs exakt samma hårddisk/partion är det inga problem
<rwe> realubot tjenare ;D
<rwe> tack för hjälpen igår
<OrangeCat> Datormus är och förblir bäst.
<OrangeCat> Speciellt optisk utan kula.
<rwe> synd att jag måste dra in w7 nu, helt jävla omöjligt att få graffet installerat
<OrangeCat> Och med skrollhjul.
<rwe> och de resulterar i att jag inte kan kopla in tvn i datorn för hela bilden är röd typ
<rwe> :<
<rwe> tror jag har fel dator för ubuntu helt enkelt
<realubot> Är Boxee-programvaran ett bra alt. till XBMC=
<realubot> ?
<rwe> dedär jävla sis skiten
<realubot> rwe: Vad är det nu då?
<spacebug-> OrangeCat: hur vet du det om du inte provat annat?
<realubot> rwe: Är det fortfarande problem med SIS 191?
<rwe> nya problem på löpande band ;p
<spacebug-> varför inte kunna styra datorn med 10 muspekare?
<rwe> nä nätverket funkar som igår
<rwe> men den känner inte igen olika skärmar eftersom graffet inte går att installera
<spacebug-> flytta flera fönster samtidigt som du förstorar ett och eller ändrar skrivbord eller klickar på en sak?
<OrangeCat> För det funkar inte...
<spacebug-> inte med en mus nej
<spacebug-> men med 10gui tex
<rwe> jävligt synd att SiS inte supportar linux
<OrangeCat> Mina ögon kollar inte på det jag klickar på.
<realubot> rwe: Ok, om du kopplar in en extern skärm menar du?
<rwe> när man googlar på sis linux är det bara gnäll trådar man hittar
<rwe> :>
<realubot> rwe: Har du testat att köra kommandot xrandr när du har kopplat in en annan skärm?
<rwe> yes
<rwe> nope det har jag inte
<rwe> installerade xrandr
<rwe> sånt där grafiskt
<rwe> så man kan ändra setings osv
<realubot> Testa att köra xrandr för att om skärmen syns där.
<realubot> rwe: Ok.
<rwe> standard vesa nått står det bara
<rwe> kommer du ihåg att jag bara kunde ha 800x600 igår?
<rwe> när jag koplar in tvn så kan jag välja 1024
<rwe> på bäda skärmarna
<rwe> båda
<realubot> rwe: Japp, kommer ihåg det.
<realubot> Skumt.
<realubot> Vad har du för grafikkort i datorn då?
<rwe> sis nånting
<rwe> pci-x
<rwe> har den borta vid tvn, kan gå och slå igång skiten och kika om du tror att du kan hjälpa
<realubot> rwe: lspci
<realubot> Där ska det stå med någonstans.
<rwe> graffet menar du?
<rwe> jag provar xrandr och lspci
<rwe> brb
<realubot> Grafikkortet ja?
<OrangeCat> Guuuuuuuuwd vad fult och dåligt Firefox 4 är by default.
<OrangeCat> Man måste ju joxa och trixa i en halvtimme. :(
<rwe> graffet är sis 771/671
<rwe> monitor är inte identifierad
<rwe> det står som det alltid har gjort
<rwe> failed to get gamma size for output default eller nått
<spacebug-> jg trodde det va firefox 4 som kom i morses när det fanns en uppdatering men ikke då hehe
<rwe> jag har verkligen försökt få det att funka men tror jag ger upp snart och väntar tills det finns support för mina grejer
<rwe> har googlat och det är knappast bara jag som har problem med skiten :)
<rwe> fanns en wiki sida dedikerad till sis skiten för linux
<rwe> inga raka svar på vad man ska göra heller
<realubot> spacebug-: Du kan ju hämta från mozillas PPA?
<realubot> rwe: Frågan är OM det kommer support till dina grejer? Det är ju en gammal dator du har.
<spacebug-> mjaså?
<realubot> spacebug-: JA.
<rwe> mm det är nog tveksamt :>
<realubot> Oj, Caps.
<rwe> om inte nån kunnig som har samma skit lyckas fixa det
<spacebug-> inte såsen menar du utan de har ett sånt paket för ubuntu? varför har i så fall inte ubuntu lagt in det än? måste kollas igen och godkännas?
<spacebug-> kan det va "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu maverick main
<spacebug-> jag vill ha?
<rwe> fan va whisky smakar skit efter ett tag
<rwe> dricka whisky i sin ensamhet och tjorva med datorer en fredagkväll måste ju vara det roligaste som finns
<rwe> -.-
<realubot> rwe: Det verkar ju som om det ska gå att få högre upplösning på laptopen iaf men externa skärmar vet jag inte...
<rwe> speciellt när man blir enögd
<rwe> mm det finns nog ingen hjälp
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, det finns ett PPA.
<rwe> om man inte är nått linuxgeni
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är bara att adda och installera Fx4.
<spacebug-> ok tack
<rwe> nån nämde nått om pc-card igår
<realubot> rwe: Det är tyvärr odta strul med grafikkort på gamla datorer i Linux.
<realubot> *ofta
<realubot> rwe: Ja, det var för att du skulle få in Internet ju.
<rwe> är det nå man kan kopla in en vanlig pci del i eller nått
<rwe> aldrig hört talas om
<realubot> rwe: Du måste ha en PC-card slot på datorn för att koppla in det.
<realubot> Det ska finnas en sån slot på sidan av datorn isf.
<rwe> ok
<rwe> kom på en sak
<rwe> har bara vga utgång bakom datorn
<rwe> köpte kabel idag
<rwe> men delen som sitter i tvn
<rwe> är
<rwe> vafan heter det
<rwe> inte hdmi
<rwe> dvi
<rwe> heter det
<rwe> ena seida på kabeln öär vga
<rwe> den sitter bakom datorn
<rwe> och andra är dvi
<rwe> den sitter bakom tvn
<rwe> är det skurken
<rwe> varför färgerna är fel
<zChris> rwe, Försök att få det mesta på en hel rad istället för att trycka enter efter varje lite del :)
<realubot> rwe: Det vet jag inte. :S
<realubot> rwe: Köpte du en VGA->DVI-adapter?
<realubot> Eller en kabel som är VGA->DVI?
<rwe> hel kabel
<rwe> den är i dvi ingången i tvn
<realubot> rwe: Vad gav du för kabeln då?
<rwe> men jag måste ändå välja vga som sourdce i tvn
<realubot> rwe: Ok.
<rwe> 170
<realubot> Jag tycker kabeln borde fixa omvandligen då...
<realubot> Ok, ok. Varför ska du ha laptopen till TV:n?
<realubot> Varför köper du inte en 10 HDMI och drar från dina andra dator till TV:n?
<rwe> är väll största anledningen till att den existerar
<rwe> för att jag ska kolla på film och sånna grejer
<rwe> frågan jag ställer mig nu
<rwe> är varför installerar jag inte win7 på laptopen
<rwe> hehe
<realubot> spacebug-: Är det du som har haft problem med Flash som kraschar?
<rwe> hade hört att ubuntu skulle vara riktigt smidigt, men min dator är nog inte kompitabel
<realubot> rwe: Därför att Win7 är proprietärt och you want to be free.
<rwe> jo precis ;p
<rwe> har tjorvat i flera dagar nu
<realubot> rwe: Du vet att du är fri när du inte får grafikkortet att fungera.
<rwe> hehe
<realubot> rwe: Ja, det är tyvärr inte så lätt att få gamla grafikkort att fungera i Ubuntu ibland.
<rwe> det går säkert att fixa men om det ska vara lika tjorvigt som nätverkskortet så blir man ju tveksam
<rwe> hade fått för mig att det var mindre krävande än windows
<rwe> därför jag tanka netbook version
<realubot> rwe: Jag tror det är ännu mer komplicerat än nätverkskortet. Nätverkskortets lösning var ju enkel när du fick det att fungera med 10 duplex full.
<rwe> jo men jag trodde att det räckte med att skriva en egen xorg eller nå
<realubot> rwe: Netbook-versionen är nog inte mycket mindre krävande än vanliga Ubuntu, tror jag.
<rwe> är inte netbook
<realubot> rwe: Lubuntu är ett mindra krävande system än Ubuntu.
<rwe> dom där bärbara som kostar 1500 ny typ
<realubot> Men grafiken och Internet lär inte fungera bättre för att du kör Lubuntu.
<rwe> nä
<rwe> 3d support är tydligen omöjligt att få också
<rwe> med sis kortet
<rwe> inte för att jag prioriterar det
<rwe> på den datorn
<realubot> rwe: Ja, det kanske det gör. Det finns ett kommando för att skapa en xorg för filen finns inte default i Ubuntu längre.
<rwe> jag har svamlat med xorg
<rwe> men det slutade med att ubuntu inte ville boota
<rwe> :)
<realubot> rwe: Ja, men kanske att det går att få högre upplösning med 2d-drivrutin med externa skärm... tveksamt.
<amelia> dumdidum
<rwe> 1024 räcker för mig men bilden är rödaktig på tvn
<realubot> spacebug-: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<rwe> dom sa att bara man installa grafikkortet så skulle det känna igen skärmarna
<realubot> amelia: Hjälp rwe då. :S
<rwe> :>
<realubot> rwe: Vilka sa det?
<amelia> realubot: jag sysslar inte så mycket med desktop-grejjer så tror det finns de som är bättre lämpade för det här.
<rwe> ingen kan hjälpa mig :<
<rwe> i ubuntu kanalen
<spacebug-> realubot: tack hittade det
<realubot> rwe: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<realubot> 10.04 men fungerar kanske i 10.10 också...
<realubot> rwe: Xorg -configure
<realubot> Det kommandot skapar en xorg-fil.
<realubot> rwe: Xubuntu är ju en distro som ska ha bättre stöd för gammal hårdvara men om det är sant i praktiken vet jag inte. :S
<Kimmen> nja, är väl mer att det ska vara mer resurssnålt
<realubot> Kimmen: Men det är det ju inte? Det drar nästan lika mycket RAM som Ubuntu ju?
<arand> Xubuntu är inte lättviktigt, xfce i teorin och i andra implementationer är, så vitt jag vet
<Kimmen> realubot: det är ubuntu i botten på xubuntu med, bara olika paket och xubuntu kör xfce istället för gnome/kde
<Kimmen> xfce som arand skriver ska vara mer lightweight än gnome/kde
<realubot> Kimmen: Jag vet.
<realubot> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<Kimmen> sen är det ju så att finns det ram-minne så cacheas det
<realubot> Kolla där. xfce drar nästan lika mycket som Gnome och eftersom det är ubuntus base system i botten så borde det vara Skrivbordsmiljön som gör skillnaden mellan Ubuntu/Xubuntu.
<realubot> Kimmen: Vad menar du med cachas RAM-minnet?
<Kimmen> har bara sett att det står att allt ledigt cacheas, ska väl göra det snabbare att starta progs
<rwe> ska prova det imorrn realubot
<rwe> tack
<rwe> men snart är det krogen
<realubot> rwe: Och du. Säg ingenting till brudarna på krogen om vad du har sysslat med här ikväll.
<rwe> tror du inte dom gillar det?
<rwe> :>
<Kimmen> klart dom gillar det, bre på ordentlitgt lager =)
<Kimmen> inget får tjejer att klä av sig så fort som när man säger meningar med ordet linux i
<amelia> ...
<realubot> rwe: Om du drar med dig en tjej hem så sätt dig inte här direkt när ni kommer innanför dörren.
<spacebug-> se till att hon får en egen klientdator först :P
<realubot> Vänta lite tjejen... Jag ska bara försöka få min drivrutin att fungera i Ubuntu. Det tar några dagar...
<rwe> jag kommer och frågar efter support
<rwe> inatt
<rwe> im jag dragit hem en tjej
<rwe> så får ni hjälpa mig steg för steg
 * Kimmen oks
<realubot> rwe: Ja, men vi vet inte hur man gör sånt. Vi kan bara Linux.
<Kimmen> men vi har ju man
<Kimmen> =)
<rwe> finns säkert nå kommando
<realubot> Jag tror inte det finns något som skulle få en tjej att dra fortare än om man började pilla med Ubuntu mitt i natten.
<Kimmen> ^^
<amelia> t.o.m. jag skulle dra då..
<realubot> rwe: Du kan ju alltid fråg folk du träffar på krogen om dom vet hur du ska installera din drivrutin? Man vet ju aldrig... du kanske stöter på en linuxgeek vid bardisken.
<realubot> Och om amelia drar då... då är det illa.
<amelia> iofs är sannolikheten att jag skulle vara på krogen väldigt väldigt liten och risken att jag skulle följa med någon hem är ännu mindre... men bortsett från det är det nog bara ubuntu som skulle kunna skräma iväg mig..
<realubot> amelia: Så om du är på krogen med bamsefar så skulle du inte följa med honom hem?
<peetra> amelia....
<amelia> realubot: det skulle jag nog, men det beror mer på att vi bor ihop än att jag behöver ett krogragg. :P
<amelia> ..om vi nu var på krogen.. vad vi nu skulle där och göra..
<peetra> Var det så att VIM är enda editorn på locots server.....
<realubot> JetHTTP - bra eller anus?
<amelia> peetra: det är iaf den som är default
<Kimmen> amelia: om nu ubuntu skrämmer bort dig vad håller dig kvar i kanalen? =)
<amelia> Kimmen: känner så många här.
<peetra> Hih, jag hamnar att ändra hemma å skicka upp pånytt för ett kommateckens skull. :P
<Kimmen> aha =)
<amelia> Kimmen: och det är fortfarande kul att prata om applikationer oavsett vilken distribution eller dialekt det handlar om.
<Kimmen> jomen visst, skiljer ju inte så mycket på vi och vi
<Kimmen> är du haj på tmux?
<amelia> Kimmen: tänkte iofs med på typ postfix, bind, apache httpd, tomcat, mysql, postgresql..o.s.v.
<rwe> realubot tack för tipset haha
<amelia> Kimmen: vad är tmux?
<Kimmen> är mycket internetssaker du håller på med alltås?
<rwe> gå runt och fråga om det är nån som har samma grafikkort som mig på krogen
<Kimmen> amelia: tmux- terminal multiplexer
<amelia> Kimmen: mest servergrejjer överhuvudtaget
<Kimmen> amelia: ok, vilken dist gillar du mest då? gillar mest ubuntu för att det oftast finns ett svar att hitta på alla små problem man stöter på som nybörjare =P
<amelia> Kimmen: jag föredrar RHEL för det är vältestat och om jag ändå får problem kan jag kontakta redhat för att få riktig hjälp med problemet t.ex. om det är en bugg i ett program jag inte gärna kan rätta själv.
<Kimmen> antar att du jobbar med it drift, konsult eller så?
<amelia> jupp
<rwe> behöver man adlrig defragga eller nått motsvarande i ubuntu?
<rwe> tyckte jag såg nått om dedär filsystemet
<rwe> vad det nu hetet
<rwe> 4 nånting
<Kimmen> amelia: ang. tmuc, är som screen typ
<Kimmen> rwe: ext4?
<rwe> har väll kanske inte nå med ubuntu att göra
<Kimmen> tmux*
<rwe> ja
<rwe> precis va
<amelia> rwe: både ja och nej. det körs regelbundet filsystems checkar när du bootar om typ var 180 dag eller var 30:e gång du monterar om jag inte minns fel. men det är inte direkt defrag på det sättet eftersom att filsystemen är uppbyggda på ett sätt så att de inte blir fragmenterade i lika stor omfattning som t.ex. vfat eller ntfs
<rwe> åhhh det tar verkligen emot att lägga in windows
<Kimmen> rätt sak för rätt ändamål
<amelia> men jag har ett par burkar som varit uppe i över 400 dagar hemma och har inga problem med fragmentering. på jobbar har jag burkar som varit i gång i över 6 år utan problem.
<Kimmen> kör win7 på spelburken, *nix på resten
<rwe> mm samma
<rwe> win7 på denna
 * realubot kör Ubuntu rakt av.
<rwe> kan du lira nå då?
<realubot> Nej. Jag spelar aldrig datorspel.
<rwe> lirar sc2 hela dagarna atm
<rwe> såg nån som lirade det på ubuntu
 * kodapa kör OS X, Ubuntu, Windows 7, FreeBSD, CentOS och Debian rakt av
<Kimmen> sitter och skriver i irssi nu på min ubuntu 10.10, genom tmux, genom ssh på min win7 burk =)
<kodapa> Right tool for the right thing baby
<realubot> Vissa spel fungerar ju genom Wine men generellt rekommenderas väl Win för Windows-spel.
<rwe> kommer ihåg förut
<rwe> alla cs serverar
<rwe> för typ 10 år sen
<rwe> var på linux
<rwe> är det nån speciell anledning till det
 * amelia kör Fedora, CentOS, Solaris, Tru64, OpenVMS, OS/400 och XXDP
<rwe> bara för att det var så stabilt i jämförelse med windows?
<realubot> Jag är mer inne på att köpa mer RAM så jag kan köra flera system samtidigt, typ Windows 7, Ubuntu Server etc.
<arand> Kimmen: vad är diffen mellan screen och tmux förresten?
<amelia> hemma då. :)
<kodapa> amelia: (:
<rwe> kommer ihåg när man körde windows 98, man fick reboota flera gånger om dan
<rwe> för att det blev så segt
<kodapa> förstår inte grejjen med att tjura med en plattform
<realubot> Tjura?
<kodapa> realubot: :D
 * arand minns at win 95 brukade reboota sig själv automatiskt
<rwe> :>
<rwe> om de inte gjorde det
 * kodapa minns att Ubuntu burkade ha sönder /home-raidet automatiskt
<kodapa> brukade
<rwe> så var man ändå tvungen reboota själv en gång i kvarten
<kodapa> fan vad illa jag skkriver ivägll
<rwe> så det kanske var lika bra
<kodapa> ikväll
<rwe> är det mer skonsamt för hdn
<rwe> olika filsystem
<rwe> ext4 tex
<rwe> borde väll ha nån påverkan?
<realubot> rwe: Ja, om filsystemet inte är journalförande så skriver det ju inte lika mycket på disken. T.ex. ext2 tror jag inte loggar eller hur det är?
<rwe> ja att den inte behöver jobba lika mkt
<realubot> rwe: ext3 rekommenderades till ssd-diskarn förr. Jag tror folk var överförsiktiga och rädda för skrivningarna skulle slita ut ssd-diskarna.
<realubot> Det bästa kanske är att lägga så mycket som möjligt att systemet i RAM och att bara ha loggar och annat nödvändigt på hårddisk?'
<rwe> nu fattar jag inget
<realubot> Om man har 6-8GB RAM så borde det ju inte vara ett problem med 4GB system i RAM?
<rwe> swap grejen?
<realubot> rwe: swap används bara om RAM är fullt, tror jag.
<realubot> swap = växklingsdisk
<rwe> ja men vadå lägga systemet i ram
<realubot> *växlingsdisk
<rwe> jo
<rwe> det finns inget annat linux som är userfriendly då
<realubot> rwe: Ja, om man lägger så mycket som möjligt i RAM-minnet så kommer det ju gå mycket fortare eftersom RAM-minnet är grymt mycket snabbare än hårddisken.
<realubot> rwe: Ubuntu är userfriendly. :D
<rwe> ja men det visste jag inte att man kunde kontrollera :>
<rwe> jo jag vet
<realubot> rwe: Linux Mint kanske är liiite mer userfriendly.
<rwe> det var därför jag valde det
<rwe> men det funkar inte
<rwe> för min skräpdator från pakistan
<realubot> rwe: Man läser ibland om folk som lägger Firefox cache i RAM för att snabba upp webbläsaren.
<realubot> eliasjo: Iställer för att ha en cache-katalog på hårddisken.
<realubot> eliasjo: Äsch, felpost.
<rwe> okej det låter logiskt
<realubot> rwe: Nackdelen är ju att allt ryker om man startar om eller stänger av datorn.
<rwe> mm
<rwe> dedär låter som nått som är omöjligt i windows
<realubot> Vad är det som är flaskhalsen i ett Ubuntu-system? Vad ska man angripa för att snabba upp systemet?
<realubot> Är det att lägga saker i RAM iställer för på hårddisken eller spelar det inte så stor roll?
<rwe> om det går
<rwe> så hade det varit sjukt nice
<arand> Är ju ganska enkelt med tmpfs
<rwe> stoppa in 1tb ram u burken
<rwe> om man kunde spara saker i ramet
<amelia> SSD duger rätt bra såhär långt...
<rwe> vad är det som gör att man inte kan spara
<rwe> saker i ramet
<rwe> ?
<amelia> en bra början skulle väl vara att jobba på trådbarhet i system och applikationer.
<arand> Brukade lägga /tmp i minnet när jag körde med usb-sticka som /root för att inte tära alltför mycket
<arand> rwe: Ingenting egentligen, man förutom att det kan vara bristvara, och att det nollställs när datorn stängs av
<rwe> jo men varför skulle det inte gå att spara
<rwe> när man stänger av
<rwe> :>
<rwe> eller varför skulle dom inte kunna bygga det så
<rwe> så att det blir som en hd
<realubot> rwe: Det kanske går med rsync att kontrollera med en backupå på datorn vad som har ändrats eller så. :S
<rwe> men då måste man ha alla filer på hdn
<arand> Man kan ju alltid sätt upp något som rsyncade ner allt från minne när man kör shutdown, I guess..
<rwe> antar jag
<amelia> det finns ju redan funktioner för att skriva ner minne till disk, det görs t.ex. vid en coredump och vid en hibernate så det är väl inte riktigt där problemet ligger utan snarare att du behöver minne till annat än lagringsplats för filer du inte använder.
<realubot> ssd är väl som RAM typ?
<rwe> jamen
<rwe> är det möjligt
<rwe> att använda ramet som hd
<realubot> Jag vet inte.
<arand> rwe: Ja
<rwe> finns det nån nackdel förutom att det är dyrt att köpa ram?
<rwe> om det funkar som både ram och hd
<arand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmpfs
<rwe> så är det ju
<rwe> mycket bättre
<rwe> jag är vindögd kan inte läsa komplicerade saker atm -.-
<arand> Som sagt: det kan vara bristvara/dyrt samt att det nollställs när datorn stängs av
<rwe> jo men det var det jag syftade på
<rwe> att det försvinner
<amelia> rwe: moderkorten har ju begränsningar..
<rwe> när man stänger av
<rwe> okej
<arand> RAM är helt enkelt byggt så...
<amelia> rwe: sen finns det ju ingen poäng att ha din skoluppstats från högstadiet i ram bara för att man kan.
<rwe> :)
<rwe> rätta mig om jag har fel
<amelia> ram är designat så att det du använder ofta laddas till ram en gång sen stannar det där tills ditt ram-minne är fult och du använder något annat mer.
<rwe> är inte ramet jätte mycket
<rwe> snabbare
<amelia> jo, ram är jättemycket snabbare..
<realubot> Nä, här blir inga barn gjorda...
<arand> Om man aldrig kapar strömmen till RAMet kan det ju funka, alltså kan man inte stänga av maskinene, eller så får man kunstruera en operoende strömkälla, men sen antar jag att det måste skrivas om lite då och då också...
<rwe> jag undrar om dom skulle kunna bygga ramet så att det inte töms
<rwe> vid omstart
<rwe> äh ska sluta yra nu, börjar bli aldeles för hwoll
<virtuald> googla memristor
<virtuald> dessutom är saker kvar i minnet tills nollas eller skrivs över
<arand> Men det är väl inte helt pålitligt?
<rwe> härligt om man om 10 år från nu bara tröck in ett ram minne på 1tb och det var öven hd
<virtuald> man kan spraya kylspray på minnet och flytta dem (modulerna) till en annan dator och kopiera datan :)
<rwe> fast tusen ggr snabbare
<rwe> dom gömmer teknologi för oss!
<arand> virtuald: Kan man spara en slnt på usbstickor.
<virtuald> slant?
<rwe> låter oss sitta på gammal skit och mjölkar pengar ;>
<virtuald> haha
<arand> virtuald: jao
<virtuald> arand: om man är snabb :p
<rwe> haha
<virtuald> arand: lite förlorar man ja…
<rwe> är det standard
<rwe> att det sitter kvar i minnet
<rwe> tills datorn säger åt det
<rwe> att tömmas
<amelia> rwe: har du SSD-disk idag?
<virtuald> rwe: ja alltså eller tills strömmen varit borta i några sekunder
<virtuald> nu ska jag pissa o gå o lägga mig
<rwe> ja
<rwe> ssd = den vanligaste hdn?
<amelia> nej
<amelia> ssd är flashdisk, typ sånna som sitter i digitalkameror, mobiltelefoner o.s.v. fast större
<rwe> ah
<rwe> har hdd
<rwe> vanlig
<amelia> ok. skaffa en SSD så kommer du nog inte behöva fundera särskillt mycket på att lagra något i ram.
<rwe> läser wiki ;)
<rwe> är det dom som brukar ha mindre plats
<rwe> och sjukt lång livslängd
<rwe> och dyra
<rwe> :>
<amelia> de är generellt mindre än mekaniska hårddiskar, men det finns rätt stora SSD och de är dyrare. vad gäller livslängden är den väl diskutabel eftersom de är rätt nya.
<rwe> okej jo jag har hört talas om
<rwe> det var ju precis nått sånt jag just försökte uppfinna
<rwe> men dom hann före då alltså ;<
<amelia> fast ssd är ju inte riktigt lika snabbt som ram, det är en bra bit kvar.. men det duger helt klart.
<rwe> det blir nog en sån nästa gång
<amelia> det är lätt värt det.
<peetra> Jag har huvudvärk. Bläää huvudvärk! :P
<rwe> drick varmt vatten
<rwe> -.-
<peetra> varmt?! Jamen, det kan jag ju försöka med. Ny ide iallafall.
<rwe> aldrig hört det?
<rwe> jag joinar klubben om 10 timmar när jag är bakis ;)
<peetra> Jag har inte planerat in någon bakis, jag har druckit för mycket energidryck tror jag. Och ont i axlar/nacke. Voila == huvudvärk.
<rwe> brukar också få ont i nacken, värsta som finns
<rwe> förutom tandvärk
<rwe> kan bara ligga och blunda i sängen
<rwe> :>
<peetra> tandvärk är mycket värre än huvudvärk, jo, det håller jag med om.
<rwe> det måste vara det värsta jag har varit med om
<rwe> vägrar gå till tandläkaren
<Markslap> Jag har konstant huvudvärk som orsakas utav nackspänningar.
<Markslap> Men ja, tandvärk suger.
<rwe> dom är nästan på samma nivå
<peetra> Varmvattnet kopplat med att jag steg upp och gick lite grann halverade huvudvärken!
<peetra> Men nu skvalpar det i magen. :P
<rwe> provade du verkligen med varmatten? ;)
<peetra> Jag visste ju att vattenbrist högst troligt är en delfaktor, så varför inte då varmvatten? :)
<peetra> Drack ca 7-8 deciliter
<OrangeCat> GAAAAH!
<coobra> muuu
<coobra> va!!!
<OrangeCat> Fyfan vad svårt det är att tjäna pengar. Snacka om utmattande det är att ägna nästan all sin vakna tid åt att försöka fundera ut saker.
<OrangeCat> Synd att allt som är kul och intressant är omöjligt att tjäna pengar på.
<OrangeCat> Varför ska det vara så?
<OrangeCat> I alla fall för dem som inte redan har stålar.
<OrangeCat> Har man stålar är det nästan omöjligt att inte tjäna mer...
<rwe> peetra det är nån slags mirakelmedicin
<rwe> man känner direkt att det blir bättre ;D
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-26
<spacebug-> vad är meningen med groups i firefox 4 om de inte går att spara som en session?
<amelia> OrangeCat: börja jobba.
<tnta> OrangeCat:  vad finner du kul och intressant då+
<spacebug-> OrangeCat: å andra sidan, har du massa pengar köper du bara en massa meningslösa saker som du egentligen inte behöver. Tillslut kommer sakerna äga dig
 * spacebug- jobbar natt på en möbelindustri. Inget intressant alls men bra arbetskamrater och helt ok lön och bra tider. Ger mig fritid att va med vänner och pengar att lägga på saker jag vill och (och inte direkt behöver)
<stirner> spacebug =)
<stirner> hur är läget?
<spacebug-> ey stirner ! ;)
<spacebug-> bra
<spacebug-> själv då?
<stirner> jovars sitter och ugglar vid laptopen i sedvanlig ordning =)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<stirner> har du skaffat dig ett jobb?
<spacebug-> jag har alltid haft jobb
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> de blir inte av med mig :p
<stirner> lol
<peetra> Nu har forumet stadig grund att stå på för att finslipa markeringen av lösta trådar! :)
<spacebug-> que?
<peetra> Jag har petat in en modifikation, som gör lösta och icke lösta trådar sökbara. Nu skulle det bara gälla att skriva lite råd om optimal användning av den fina fuktionen också. :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> du menar att du har kvar att skriva vad man ska ha grejen till du gjort? :p
<peetra> mjoee, jo. *rodnar*
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> ja du det är inte lätt alla gånger. Mina grejer är aldrig direkt användbara till nått haha
<spacebug-> jag skulle typ kunna få för mig att göra så att om man skickar ett sms till ett nummer så sätts en lampa på i lägenheten beroende på va det stod i sms:et. Skulle säkert kunna sitta i timmar med det och sen va överlycklig när det väl fungerar.. sen inse att ..vad ska man med detta till? :P
<peetra> 8)
<peetra> Jag är överlycklig över den här grejjen iallafall.
<spacebug-> ja men det låter ju mer användbart
<Decepticon> lykkeliga gatan
<spacebug-> är det nått i stil med att jag kan söka på "grub update failure maverik" krussa i solved så söker den bara på lösta trådar med det?
<amelia> undrar om man ska försöka sova eller data lite till..
<Decepticon> Fredag er fredag
<spacebug-> jag borde sova så jag kommer upp till lördagsfikan i morgon kl 11
<amelia> jag ska till ikea imorgon.
<Decepticon> stakkars
 * spacebug- gör ikeamöbler ;)
<amelia> och rusta.. köpa billigt golv till datarummet som man kan slänga ut när det blivit jack efter rackskenor, repor efter servrar och sådär.
<spacebug-> bokhyllan Billy och CD-pelaren Benno
<amelia> spacebug-: varför i helvete gör du inte bestå-hyllorna i 30cm djupa?! :P
<spacebug-> haha ja du
<spacebug-> är nog en bestå jag har som tv-bänk tror jag förresten hehe
<amelia> jag håller på att bli galen... 40cm kan jag förstå.. men 20?! vem får plats med något på 16cm hyllplan?!
<Decepticon> Chlas Ohlson har de beste cd bøkene noensinne, eller hadde.
<amelia> fast får bli 40cm..
<peetra> spacebug-: Ja, vi har för tillfället ca 6000 löst-märkta trådar tror jag. :)
<amelia> kommer bli tufft i helgen. först ikea och rusta en lönehelg sen bära ut allt från datarummet, lägga nytt golv och bära in allt igen.
<spacebug-> löst-märkta? ..hum.. märkta som lösta eller inte halvmärkta.. lite löst sådär? hehe
<spacebug-> <- trött
<OrangeCat> Märkta trådar?
<OrangeCat> Vad är det för syjunta?
<Decepticon> klicka det måste.
<peetra> lite halvmärkta. *fniss*
<peetra> löst, som i solved
<stirner> oooh dags för 02:30 kaffe
<OrangeCat> Fattar noll.
<OrangeCat> Vet dock att det suger att inte få in pengfanskap.
<Decepticon> Suger korv
<stirner> Bratwurst allra minst
<spacebug-> OrangeCat: gå på gatan?
<amelia> OrangeCat: lösningen är: jobba jobba jobba
<spacebug-> både få pengar och få sex.. drömmen juh
<Decepticon> ellar bli sosialist
<stirner> amelia *tss* samma fula ord tre gånger i en mening :-P
<peetra> OrangeCat: Du får gå in å skriva en tråd i Nybörjarforumet för å testa kanske? Men jag vet inte vad moddisarna tycker om du gör det till en supportfråga hur du ska tjäna pengar. :P
<amelia> stirner: äsch, jag tycker det är kul att jobba.
<peetra> men då ser man vad som händer iallafall, min guide om hur den ska användas blir nog mer en diskussionstråd ser det ut just nu.
<peetra> amelia: Du jobbar med kuiliga grejjer, jhue!
<amelia> peetra: det är väl relativt, men för mig är det kul och jag är inte direkt ensam om att jobba med något jag tycker är kul. det kan alla göra.
<stirner> amelia: haha jag med, nästan lika kul som att gnälla på det ;-)
<peetra> Jag har fått för mig att jag sku kunna specialisera mig på databaser av varierande typ.
<peetra> Iallafall så tycker jag om databaser. =)
<amelia> peetra: ett tips är att satsa på en typ Oracle.
<amelia> peetra: iaf till att börja med, sen kan man ju bygga på det. men Oracle är det som ger störst chans att få jobba med databaser på heltid.
<peetra> Jag vet inte ett skvatt om det :P Försökte leta i paketförrådena för specifikt Oracle i samband med apache2, då det dök upp problem  med ett phpBB-forum, men jag lärde mig att oracle verkar användas till lite vbad som helst. :)
<amelia> oracle används framförallt till större installationer.
<peetra> Det är antagligen orsaken till att två, som lovprisat oracle, själv ändå sitter å skapar io MSSQL å MySQL. :P
<amelia> Oracle är inte direkt gratis heller. finns dock någon express-variant som ska vara gratis.
<OrangeCat> amelia: Men fatta... finns inga jobb och vill inte vara anställd ändå, även om jag skulle få ett, vilket jag alltså inte har en chans till ändå.
<OrangeCat> Måste finnas något man kan kränga eller så...
<amelia> OrangeCat: det finns massa jobb, men det gäller ju att man ska ha kompetens och rätt attityd.. det sistnämnda verkar ju trytta rätt ordentligt hos dig.
<peetra> Jag har förstått att oracle ska vara fritt eller iallafall tillgänglig utan kostnad för developer-miljö iallafall? Men kanske jag är för optimistisk?
<amelia> peetra: det kan nog stämma.
<peetra> Bör och ska undersökas. :)
<amelia> peetra: doit
<peetra> Annars kanske det sku gå att få skolväsendet med.... Det borde ju finnas ett teoretiskt behov av det iallafall, även utanför universitetsnivå......
<OrangeCat> "Rätt attityd" är att bli en slav åt något svin med stålar?
<peetra> Om man tänker på sin arbetsplats, som om man själv skulle äga den och jobbar enligt det, så har man rätt attityd, tycker jag.
<peetra> Fast jobbar man kommunalt, så tycker iallafall int arbetskompisarna att man ska tänka så. ^⁻^
<amelia> OrangeCat: nej, rätt attityd är att vilja göra något som är kul även om det är någon med pengar som uppenbarligen måste betala din lön.
<OrangeCat> Ja, det hade ju mycket att göra med det du/jag sade... :|
<amelia> OrangeCat: att vilja utvecklas inom det man gör och bli bättre, att göra sin kund/sina kunder nöjda.
<amelia> OrangeCat: vill man inte ha ett jobb kommer man heller aldrig varken att hitta ett jobb eller få ett jobb.
<OrangeCat> Ja, vill du jobba för någon annan så var så god. Jag vill helt enkelt inte, och får ändå inte. Inte ens de som verkligen vill får jobb -- jag vill absolut inte ha ett där jag jobbar för någon annan, och har alltså ingen chans. Försöker hitta något man kan tjäna pengar på som är ärligt och lagligt i form av att erbjuda en vara eller tjänst.
<rwe> helt rätt
<rwe> ;)
<OrangeCat> Kollar ofta efter jobb ändå, bara för att hålla mig "uppdaterad" eller vad man ska kalla det. 99% av jobben går inte ens att söka för mig. De flesta har drömkrav som aldrig kommer kunna uppfyllas.
<amelia> OrangeCat: hur många av de som anställs på jobben du tittar på tror du uppfyller alla dessa drömkrav?
<OrangeCat> Resten är att bli en del av deras "framgångsrika och tajta städteam".
<OrangeCat> amelia: Antar 100%.
<rwe> varför ska man hjälpa någon annan att bli rik, när man kan jobba åt sig själv istället
<rwe> :>
<OrangeCat> Att sluta sina dagar som städkärring... då blir det nog att hänga sig ändå.
<amelia> OrangeCat: högst troligt närmre 5% om du inte med drömkrav menar "gått ut gymnasiet, pratar svenska och kan stava sitt eget namn"
<peetra> Ansvaret med att vara företagare är ganska stort.....
<OrangeCat> amelia: De som söker genom annonser, alltså.
<OrangeCat> Om du menar de som får jobb bara för att de känner rätt personer...
<amelia> rwe: det kan vara rätt bra att låta någon som kan branchen dela med sig av erfarenhet genom att arbeta för dem innan man startar eget.
<rwe> givet
<rwe> precis så jag gjorde
<amelia> OrangeCat: jag menar de som söker via annonser.
<rwe> jag blev less på att göra saker åt nån annan som får vinsten
<OrangeCat> amelia: Så man ska skita i kraven och bara babbla på?
<rwe> så jag gjorde samma sak själv men tog alla pengar själv
<amelia> OrangeCat: jag har nog aldrig träffat någon som på riktigt uppfyllt alla krav i en platsannons.
<OrangeCat> "Tja! Såg att ni kräver 10 års erfarenhet, högskoleutbildning i <vansinnigt_obskyr_sak_100p>, att man är tjej och B-körkort! Själv är jag man, har ingen bil/körkort, har aldrig sysslat med det ni gör, har bara gått ut gymnasiet och tycker att jag ska ha tjänsten!"
<amelia> OrangeCat: om någon söker typ PHP-kodare som har erfarenhet av drupal, wordpress, mysql, postgresql och akademisk examen kan du lätt komma undan med att inte kunna två av dessa.
<rwe> det är omöjligt att få jobb
<rwe> genom annonser
<rwe> det är kontakter som gället
<rwe> r
<peetra> Jag hittade ett bra jobb, som jag skulle ha uppfyllt i ansökan, jag sitter lite å funderar att skicka in en ansökan, fast jag inte kan flytta dit. :)
<rwe> för de flesta iaf
<spacebug-> OrangeCat: att städa + tjäna pengar OCH fortsätta söka annat jobb är väl bättre än att va pank och söka jobb?
<amelia> OrangeCat: det är ju en viss skillnad på att vara helt åt helvete fel för jobbet och att inte uppfylla vartenda ett av kraven..
<OrangeCat> Förutom att städandet dödar inte bara själen utan mattar ut en fullständigt.
<amelia> jag skulle inte rimligen kunna söka jobb som läkare eller jurist.
<peetra> Eller jag uppfyller inte alls kraven, men de skriver typ att man ska kunna allt om IT å vara bra att sälja och en massa annat som jag har mer kunskap om än andra. Just nu så har jag bara allmänbildning å det ksulle nog räcka för å vara chef. ;)
<OrangeCat> Jag får känslan av att bara det faktum att jobbet är utannonserat gör att tusentals hopplösa losers i olika "åtgärdprogram" tvingas söka dem dagligen bara för att uppfylla sin kvot, som gör att min ansökan drunknar bland dessa.
<rwe> håller med 100% OrangeCat
<peetra> Ingen kan veta allt om alla områden i IT, så därför tror jag att jag har en lika bra chans, som vem som helst annan. :)
<OrangeCat> :/
<peetra> OrangeCat: SÖk jobb, som inte utannonseras. Om du lämnar in ansökan till 150 firmor, så kanske nån tar kontakt?
<rwe> det är snäppet bättre
<rwe> där har man en chans
<peetra> Min syster sökte 170 platser på tre år, före hon fick sitt drömjobb, inder tiden jobbade hon med vad som erbjöds.
<amelia> well. jag är väl dum i huvudet då för jag förstår verkligen inte problemet.. jag har aldrig haft problem sådär direkt, visst har det väl hänt en eller två gånger att jag inte blivit kallad på intervju men i de flesta fallen får jag komma på både en och två intervjuer.
<rwe> en eller två gånger
<OrangeCat> Bara att du har tjejnamn lär ju höja chanserna rejält nästan överallt förutom på typ chefspositioner i gamla drakföretag, men de annonserar väl inte ut jobben så...
<rwe> på hur många ansökningar?
<rwe> :)
<rwe> jag får oftast inte ens ett svar
<rwe> blablabla skicka cv
<rwe> sen är det tys
<rwe> y
<rwe> t
<amelia> rwe: genom hela mitt yrkesliv så handlar det väl om 40-50 jobb sådär.
<OrangeCat> rwe: Prexis.
<OrangeCat> amelia: Hur långt är det då?
<amelia> OrangeCat: 5 år.
<rwe> okej du har väll antagligen bättre utbildning / referenser då
<amelia> jag har gått ut gymnasiet, elprogrammet..
<amelia> och nej, jag är inte elektriker..
<OrangeCat> Världens äldsta yrke.
<rwe> okej det är rätt bizzart då
<OrangeCat> Och skämt.
<rwe> jag är utbildad svetsare det går inte ens få en praktikplats här
<rwe> kanske dags att flytta från skogen :)
<OrangeCat> Varför det?
<OrangeCat> Finns troligen färre jobb här i Stock-i-röven-holm.
<rwe> arbetsförnedringen tog bort licens
<OrangeCat> Tog bort licens?
<rwe> ja alla fick licens betalad, om dom sökte 3 månader innan jag sökte
<amelia> rwe: inte direkt.. där jag bodde innan hade jag förmodligen aldrig fått jobb alls. flyttade för att få första jobbet.
<rwe> ringt runt i sthlm, det verkar finnas en hel del jobb där
<OrangeCat> Från Åmål till Stockholm?
<rwe> i luleå så är det bara nej direkt
<amelia> OrangeCat: nej, från helsingborg till stockholm
<OrangeCat> Var det Lund eller Luleå som var "universitetsstad"?
<amelia> lund
<OrangeCat> Lund och Luleå ligger typ så långt ifrån varandra man kan...
<OrangeCat> Alltid blandat ihop dem.
<OrangeCat> Och antagit att Luleå var det med universitet.
<amelia> lund har ett universitet och luleå har en teknisk högskola.
<OrangeCat> Högskolestad...
<OrangeCat> Men universitet och högskola är ju ungefär som Pepsi och Coca-Cola.
<OrangeCat> Identiska förutom någon teknikalitet.
<OrangeCat> Fast universitet låter snoffsigare.
<amelia> högskolorna har generellt modernare utbildningar
<rwe> luleå är universitetsstad
<amelia> rwe: nej, luleå har inget universitet, de är ansluta till umeå universitet.
<rwe> men
<rwe> va?
<rwe> det ligger väll i luleå
<OrangeCat> Det läskiga med att driva nätbutik/postorder är att om man köper en massa saker billigt i mängd för att ha i lager och sälja och sedan inte får sålt... så är det kört.
<rwe> om jag inte sett i syne
<rwe> ;D
<rwe> OrangeCat jag har hållit på med det haha :p
<rwe> bodde i thailand och sålde till sverige
<rwe> sinnessjuk vinst minst sagt :)
<OrangeCat> Bodde i Thailand?
<OrangeCat> Om det var sinnessjuk vinst... varför sluta?
<rwe> mycket enkelt
<rwe> det var förbannat tråkigt där
<rwe> om man inte drack öl varje dag
<OrangeCat> Skrämmande turistland.
<OrangeCat> Vad sålde du?
<rwe> plus att maten var oätbar efter en månad
<rwe> :D
<rwe> allt möjlig småskit
<OrangeCat> Insekter?
<OrangeCat> Jaha...
<rwe> tex
<rwe> sånna där stora
<rwe> klistermärken
<rwe> som man säter på väggen
<OrangeCat> Och sålde till Sverige?
<rwe> kostade nån krona
<rwe> ja
<rwe> sen la man ut för 1 krona startbud
<rwe> och tog 79 spänn frakt
<OrangeCat> Startbud?
<OrangeCat> Var detta på en auktionssajt?
<rwe> så kostade det en tia att frakta egentligen
<rwe> tradera
<amelia> ajja, nu blir det läggdags för mig. är en dag imorgon också... ett tips till er är att satsa på något ni tycker är jävligt roligt, man blir varken duktig eller rik på att göra något man inte tycker om att göra.
<rwe> men skrev med stor text att frakten var 79
<rwe> skickas från thailand
<rwe> osv
<rwe> inte många som ifrågasatte
 * OrangeCat fortsätter att spela spel och förväntar sig att få betalt.
<OrangeCat> Precis som amelia sade.
<rwe> får bli progamer
<amelia> OrangeCat: kan bli svårt. satsa på att utveckla spel istället.
<peetra> Ha, jag har fixat en bugg, som forumet dragits med så länge jag kommer ihåg!
<rwe> jag fick lön för att spela cs förr
<rwe> 500kr
<rwe> i månaden
<OrangeCat> amelia: Även det är hopplöst... pirateri och skit.
<rwe> fruktansvärda summor
<OrangeCat> Att ta betalt i sig...
<OrangeCat> rwe: Är du mytoman?
<rwe> nope? låter det otroligt eller? -.-
<OrangeCat> Eller... 500 kr... är ju ingen jättelön.
<OrangeCat> Men varför fick du det?
<peetra> Det var i misstag, jag har försökt göra det aktivt förut, men misslyckats, nu fungerar redirekt, fastän man måste llogga in från länk i e-post! WOHOO!
<amelia> OrangeCat: mina vänner som utvecklar spel skulle nog inte hålla med dig, de har det rätt bra.
<rwe> det var mest för att vi spelade på ett internetcafe och var tvungen att åka buss nåra gånger i veckan
<OrangeCat> amelia: Vilken plattform?
<OrangeCat> peetra: Vadå för forum?
<amelia> OrangeCat: windows, xbox, playstation mest..
<OrangeCat> amelia: Alltså är de proffs som har råd med licenser och devkits.
<OrangeCat> Fast Xbox och PlayStation låter osannolikt... om du inte menar 360 och 3.
<amelia> OrangeCat: de jobbar ju för ett sk "svin med mycket pengar" på stora företag som har råd med licenser och devkits.
<rwe> men det är väll ganska stor skillnad på att spela spel och utveckla spel
<rwe> hehe
<amelia> rwe: klart det är, men tycker man det är kul att spela finns det en risk att man skulle trivas med att utveckla dem också.
<rwe> speltestare
<rwe> ;D
<rwe> fast dom har det astråkigt också
<rwe> fast man skulle kunna tro att det är ett drömjobb
<amelia> alla jobb innehåller mer eller mindre tråkiga delar. jag menar jag tycker inte veckans åttonde dns-förändring är särskillt upphetsande eller att skriva incidentrapporter, men det är ju allt det andra som gör det. en glad kund, en ny miljö eller möjligheter att testa cool hårdvara till ett projekt.
<peetra> Hej, lite hurraa-rop, va? Jag har funderat på den där buggen sedan förra midsommarn!!!
<amelia> peetra: congratz!
 * OrangeCat fattar fortfarande inte vad peetra svamlar om.
<amelia> äsch, får väl bli en cigg till innan läggdags..
<rwe> nä man får försöka hitta det jobbet som är minst smärtsamt
<peetra> OrangeCat: Det är inte så viktigt för de flöesta, men du kan ju vara glad för min skull iallafall. :)
<peetra> amelia: Ja tack, men sen så går vi å lägger oss, va?
<rwe> grats :)
<OrangeCat> peetra och amelia bor tillsammans?
<rwe> OrangeCat det är väll inget konstigt med lön för att lira
<peetra> Haha, jag har aldrig träffat amelia
<rwe> http://www.gosugamers.net/warcraft/news/9676-moon-signs-a-390-000-contract-with-fox
<amelia> OrangeCat: nej, jag bor med bamsefar
<peetra> Nu går jag iallafall å lägger mig.
<OrangeCat> Men...
<rwe> gonatt
<amelia> gonatt peetra! keep up the good work! :)
 * OrangeCat undrar vad för good work det är.
<peetra> GOdnatt på er alla! Tack amelia!
<OrangeCat> Vet ni om de säljer sådana där stolar?
<OrangeCat> Som fanns förut...
<OrangeCat> Som typ är... eh... man ligger i?
<rwe> solstol
<OrangeCat> Typ trä... kupformade...
<OrangeCat> Inomhusmöbel.
<OrangeCat> Fanns åtminstone på det ljuva 1990-talet då allt var bättre än nu.
<rwe> sånna där med träremsor
<rwe> ?
<OrangeCat> Och så var det en mjuk dyna (också kupformad) innuti.
<rwe> som man kunde luta
<OrangeCat> Ja, man kunde luta dem.
<OrangeCat> I alla riktningar.
<amelia> OrangeCat: hon har haft servicefönster på forumet på ubuntu-se
<OrangeCat> Servicefönster...
<OrangeCat> Nya termer hela tiden...
<amelia> ja, underhåll då.
<OrangeCat> "Menade du: Servicekontor"
<amelia> eller planjobb eller vad man nu vill. hur som helst har hon fixat saker som var trasiga.
<amelia> hursomhelst, nu ska det sovas.. gonatt
<OrangeCat> =|
<dagon_> god morgon
<BeelzebubSE> hmm
<BeelzebubSE> undrar varför min nya, rätt blanka Ubuntu Server 10.10 installation äter nästan 4gb RAM
<cahoot> kolla med free -m (hur mkt är cache/buffers?)
<cahoot> i princip försöker linux använda ditt RAM
<BeelzebubSE> ah, allt var cache typ
<BeelzebubSE> lurigt
<larsemil> smart
<larsemil> kodein: målat golv någon gång? tips?
<antii> larsemil: vaah
<Kimmen> BeelzebubSE: har 2gb i min, käkar ca 250mb ram och 1,6GB cache ;)
<larsemil> antii: golv, du vet såtn du använder för att gå mellan microvågsugn toalett och dator. :D
<antii> :p
<larsemil> ingen som kan rubiks kub så där utantill eller? har kört fast...
<cahoot> youtube måste ha
<antii> larsemil: nä :(
<antii> larsemil: hata sånt.
<kodein> larsemil: nä, bara fasader
<virtuald> larsemil: börja vid dörren och måla dig inåt :D
<larsemil> virtuald: bra börjar nu.
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> undrar varför gubben som va här i köket hackade bort golvet med tryckluftsborr, kanske va för att byta fuktskyddet
<antii> han gjorde kaos :(
<virtuald> haha ja verkligen :)
<virtuald> huset har skakat mindre vid jordbävningar :p
<Xeronic> Råkade klicka bort ljud-ikonen uppe till höger i panelen, någon som vet hur man på ett enkelt sätt kan få tillbaka den :)
<cHarNe2> Xeronic: testat att högerklicka och läggtill?
<haffe> Undrars.
<haffe> Jag har hört rykten om fractal design core 1000.
<haffe> Fractal Design känner inte till det.
<Xeronic> cHarNe2: Jepp, men den finns inte att lägga till...
<dodel> Nu har jag kommit på ett sätt att installer. Jag laddar ner en minimal livecd och skriver den till USB minnet. Men kan man då installera på samma UBS minne då?
<Kimmen> om du har partitionerat i förväg ja
<dodel> vad menar du?
<dodel> Den är på 16 gb usb minnet
<dodel> Du menar att jag ska "dela" upp usbminnet vid installationen?
<Kimmen> nej innan
<Kimmen> annars går det nog inte
<dodel> hmm...jag börjar få detta att fungerar. Kör virtualbox.
<dodel> i Gb i SWAP?
<dodel> ett menar jag?
<Kimmen> beror på hur mkt ram du har
<Kimmen> vet inte hur bra det gäller numera men har för mig man brukar ta mängd ram * 1.5 för swap
<dodel> 160 mb
<dodel> tar 960 mb ram
<dodel> swap menar jag
<dodel> Kör på USB minne
<Kimmen> gört
<Kimmen> smidigast är ju om du har 2 usb minnen
<Kimmen> ett att installera från och ett att installera till
<dodel> Kimmen: Mjo, men nu har jag virtualbox så jag behöver inte två :)
<dodel> Hoppas det fungerar :)
<dodel> Jag håller på att installera debian på ett 16 gb usb minne. 1 gb i swap. Det ska vara minmal installation för debian drar så lite som 23 mb i ram .)
<dodel> Vad är det för skillnad mellan debian och ubuntu? Jag har kört båda och jag upplevde som att dom vara identiska. Det var samma kommand och debian paket kunde man använda i Ubuntu. Ubuntu är baraserad på debian. Vet att debian kör med oldshool paket, alltså dom som är riktiga stable-version. Men finns det ingen mer skillnad?
<cahoot> identiska kan dom aldrig bli/vara
<cahoot> debian har en helt annan kvalitetssäkring
<cahoot> (av naturliga skäl - nya versioner kommer inte varje halvår)
<dodel> Så det är helt enkelt mer kvalité på debian än ubuntu?
<cahoot> enkelt uttryckt - ja
<antii> Debian har väl äldre och mer kollade paket?
<dodel> Varför heter vissa linux distar GNU/Linux?
<cahoot> renlärighet
<dodel> aja, ordodoxi.
<cahoot> linux är ju bara kerneln - resten kommer från GNU-projektet
<Philip5> med debian kan man ju välja grad av stabiliet beroende på vilka repos man använder
<antii> Philip5: :)
<dodel> En nyfiken fråga bra. Finns det ingen dist som bara har linuxkärnan?
<cahoot> kernel.org
<dodel> jo, men är den bootbar då?
<Philip5> dodel: med enbart kärnan kan man inte göra nått
<cahoot> du kan ju inte använda 'bara kerneln'
<Philip5> behöver minst lite gnu-grejer
<dodel> Ja, men om vi säger så här att man använder gcc, grub och lite annat + kernel.
<cahoot> gcc och grub är gnu
<Philip5> openwrt är nog så minimalt man kan komma annars och är mer riktat mot inbäddade system som routers
<larsemil> dodel: vad du är ute efter är typ linux from scratch eller gentoo.
<larsemil> kanske en minimal arch
<dodel> inget, bara en nyfiken fråga :)
<larsemil> mini.iso från ubuntu
<dodel> jag har valt ett debbaserat oprativsystem
<cahoot> dodel: som en bil som bara har motor
<larsemil> men oj oj oj vilken motor! datorvärldens hemi 626!
<spacebug-> debian kan köras med annan kernel än linux oxå
<spacebug-> hurd tex
<cahoot> ...och på fler typer av processorer
<dodel> Så skönt med utan gammal hårddisk :)
 * Philip5 vill ha en fet snabb ssd
 * dodel vill ha gamla datorer tillbaka
<dodel> Vad skulle ni ta: GRUB eller LILO?
<Philip5> grub
<dodel> Tydligen så kan jag inte installera GRUB på ett USB:P
 * stirner HAR en fesnabb SSD =)))
<Philip5> om det inte finns någon särskild orsak att välja lilo som jag inte kan komma på
<Philip5> stirner: fusk! ge mig!!!
<dodel> kan testa med LILO
 * stirner sending e-mail :-P
<Philip5> hehe
<cahoot> dodel: varför tror du du inte kan inst grub på usbminne?
<dodel> cahoot: vet inte.
<cahoot> du kan
<cahoot> (eller... det går)
<dodel> jasså?
<cahoot> här en länk (t ex)  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-grub2-on-usb-from-ubuntu-linux/
<dodel> Men nu fanns det inte GRUB2
<dodel> Lilo är installerat :)
<dodel> Jag gör väll om installationen då
<dodel> Förresten, hur gör man en floppy som bootar från USB minnet?
<dodel> Jag måste ha det för att starta från USB minnet då BIOS inte stödjer boot from USB.
<dodel> Men då behövs väll inte GRUB eller LILO?
<dodel> Vi säger att man inte installerar GRUB på USB-minnet. Visst kan man då boota USB-minnet via en disekt då?
<dodel> Mitt BIOS kan inte boota USB.
<Philip5> då kommer antagligen bootloadern ligga på floppyn för att kunna boota upp usbn
<dodel> Kan jag ta ut floppy då?
<dodel> Philip5: Jag kunde inte installera GRUB på mitt usb, men själva debian kunde jag installera med ext4 systemet.
<dodel> :)
<dodel> Men hur skapar man en boot disk då?
<Philip5> googla på det så tror jag det fortfarande finns dedikerade sådana
<Philip5> bootfloppies alltså
<dodel> Jag gör det, men vilken ska jag använda. Fått ett tips att använda Plop. Vissa säger att jag ska kopiera in GRUB på floppy :P
<dodel> Kan man ta denna http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/ ?
<Philip5> prova
<Philip5> har inte använt floppy på många år
<dodel> oj, såg att denna tut var inte tillgänglig.
<dodel> Floppy är coolt :)
<Philip5> de håller dåligt i längden
<carl-> hej alla .. en fråga .. min mor kör 10.10 och har problem med en nyinförskaffad dlink dwa 160 v2 .. som kopplar från ned e några minuters användande
<Philip5> och de man har bruka vara dåliga av att ha legat i en låda och skäpat länge
<carl-> antingen söker jag nån simpel lösning på detta .. eller ... ett tips på ett bra kort som jag med säkerhet kan be henne köpa :) och som är bara att plugga in mer eller mindre :)
<Philip5> carl-: använder hon den med en linuxdrivis eller kör hon den med windowsdrivisar och ndiswrapper?
<carl-> linuxdrivis
<carl-> hittade det här http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451114
<carl-> och det verkar vara det problemet
<carl-> fast där nämns även andra adaptrar
<carl-> kanske samma chip dock vad vet jag
<Philip5> problemet med buggiga drivisar brukar bli lite av samma karaktär
<carl-> mjo
<Philip5> kör hon med drivisen som kommer med ubuntu eller installerat själv?
<carl-> den som kommer med
<carl-> dvs ej installerat själv
<carl-> kanske det här http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/109785-asus_tradlost_natverkskort_.11n_usb-n13
<carl-> är lösningen :)
<cHarNe2> carl-: inte liten reklam på höger-sidan från msi :P
<Philip5> dlink har själva linuxdrivisar på sin sajt att ladda ner
<Philip5> vet inte om de är bättre eller inte
<Philip5> här finns iaf en länk till dem: http://www.wireless-driver.com/dwa-160-xtreme-drivers-utility/
<carl-> Philip5: ja .. .... hehehe jag vet
<carl-> Philip5: till problemet hör väl iofs .. att jag när jag hjälpte via telefon "via" min bror som då var där hörde om det inte ville hålla på med det
<Philip5> men nu verkar ju du vara där
<carl-> då det är min mamma som ska ha det framöver .. och då tänkte jag att om hon uppdaterar kerneln osv .. ja ni förstår
<carl-> Philip5: nej .. hon ringde :)
<Philip5> aha
<carl-> alltså jag kan ju hjälpa henne skriva vissa kommandon och så
<carl-> det har funkat förut .. men blir det för mkt så är det rätt j...ligt över telefon
<Philip5> wifi kan ju vara lite bökigt ibland när det krånglar
<carl-> absolut
<carl-> jag tror på asusen
<carl-> känns ju som det är kortet iaf .. när jag hittat flera med samma strul
<dodel> Sådärja! Nu verkar det som att man har lyckat skapa en bootfloppy :) Använde plop och den bootar. Nu ska man bara kolla på den kan boota USB :)
<Barre> python problem: os.umask(0077) gör vad den skall, men varför går inte detta: os.umask(int('0077')) ?
<dodel> testa ominstallera
<dodel> sudo apt-get uninstall python
<Barre> eh?
<cahoot> Barre: ännu en clueless gissning: oktal?
<cahoot> umask(octdec("0077"))  ?
<Barre> nope, os.umask skall ta en int O.o
<antii> ^_^
<Barre> löste det, cahoot, du pekade mig år rätt håll :)
<Barre> fick tala om för int funktionen att köra autodetect, så löste det sig.
<dodel> Hmm...ska jag installera GRUB på mitt USB? Jag har en floppy som bootar till USB iallafall
<dodel> vet inte riktigt hur det fungerar om floppy bootar till GRUB och GRUB bootar till linux.
<dodel> nu gäller det...håll tummarna :D
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<dodel> det piper som fan ur datorn när LILO laddas :P
<dodel> alltså den lilla "pip" högtalaren
<stirner> hey
<Philip5> ho
<spacebug-> hey stirner
<dodel> grr den fungerar inte....
<dodel> står att den känner inte igen hårdvaran så jag måste helt enklet installera Debian på hårddisken:P
<dodel> tror ni att 2 gb räcker för att ha Oprativsystemt på och 40 gb för att ha filmer, musik, mysql, apache, program, python på?
<Philip5> dodel: ska du spela upp filmer på den där supergamla datorn???
<Dayo__> f
<dodel> Nu håller jag på installera. Men när jag försöker konfihuera nätverket  DHCP-protokollet så misslyckades jag. Datorn känner inte igen det.
<dodel> "Ditt nätverk använder förmodligen inte DHCP-protokollet. Det kan också vara så att DHCP-Servern är långsam eller någon nätverksmaskinvara inte fungerar ordentligt".
<Philip5> stirner: hur går det med ditt musikmakande i lmms då?
<Philip5> du vet väl att du alltid kommer vara mr lmms i mina ögon ;)
<stirner> Vilket/vilka program rekommenderar ni om man vill skriva java/php/html osv???
<dodel> Geany
<dodel> Supersnabbt
 * stirner apt-get
<Philip5> stirner: eclipse om man vill ha något enhetligt för alla
<Philip5> men ide:er är väl också mycket en vane och smaksak
<stirner> eclipse är ju neet iof
<Philip5> och så finns det hur mycket extragrejer som helst
<cHarNe2> emacs är också enhetligt
<Philip5> ja men väldigt minimalistiskt
<Philip5> smaksak
<cHarNe2> yes, tycket inte om eclipse. det bara skriver java :P
<Philip5> du får installera moduler för andra språk
<cfc_pawpad> goodag
<cfc_pawpad> tillbaka nu
<cfc_pawpad> med många nya fråger
<cfc_pawpad> jo
<cfc_pawpad> jag har ubuntu 10.04
<cfc_pawpad> men när den är installerad kan jag inte använda password i ubuntu
<cfc_pawpad> men kan i terminalen
<cfc_pawpad> hur kan det komma
<cfc_pawpad> anyone around???
<cfc_pawpad> heh seems its dead in here
<Markslap> Och vi pratar svenska.
<Markslap> Därav -se.
<cfc_pawpad> jag vet
<cfc_pawpad> lol
<cfc_pawpad> jag skriver engelska mesta dels lol
<cfc_pawpad> men nu när jag har dig på tråden
<cfc_pawpad> hur duktig är du på Ubuntu
<Markslap> Relativt.
<Markslap> Men som det står i topic ska diskussioner ske på svenska.
<Markslap> Jag pratar och skriver också mestadels på engelska, men jag kan fortfarande anpassa mig.
<cfc_pawpad> jag anppasar mig men jag har engelska chater på det hännder jag skriver på ENG
<Markslap> Okej, jag bor i Irland.
<Markslap> SÃ¥ jag har en anledning att prata engelska. :P
<cfc_pawpad> lol
<cfc_pawpad> oki strax tillbaka får nu åka till affären
<cfc_pawpad> ses straxt
<Markslap> Ha det gött.
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> Jag sa... hallå tjejer.
<cHarNe2> realubot: pontiak?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Pontiak?
<cfc_pawpad> back
<cfc_pawpad> oki
<cfc_pawpad> någon som kan om Password  användning om man inte kan använda det i ubuntu utan men måste använda terminalen
<cahoot> passwd?
<cahoot> kommandot eller vad menar du?
<cfc_pawpad> exempel connect to wireless slår koden frågar password för att kunna logga in automatisct senare slår rät kod men den säger till hela tiden att det är fel
<cfc_pawpad> men gör jag saker via Terminalen
<cfc_pawpad> funkar koden bra
<cahoot> nu använder jag inte ubuntu men - är det inte lösenordet till gnome-keyring den frågar efter? har du satt ngt sådant?
<cfc_pawpad> err? jag har andvänt ubuntu innan
<cfc_pawpad> aldrig haft detta problemet
<cfc_pawpad> allt funkar fint on jag använder terminalen
<virtuald> cfc_pawpad: fixa screenshot
<cfc_pawpad> vad säga som video istället?
<cfc_pawpad> är liggande men det får guga engelska dock men det e bara för att slippa göra 2
<cfc_pawpad> lol tar långtid att lada up
<cfc_pawpad> oki här e den
<cfc_pawpad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSCPAeJfM5I
<cahoot> det lösenordet till gnome-keyring den frågar efter - har du satt ett sådant?
<cahoot> annars kan du googla på hur du stänger av det kravet
<arand> cfc_pawpad: gnome-keyring passphrase != sudo lösenord
<arand> cfc_pawpad: Om du gåt in i accessories > nycklar eller om det är i system>preferenser>nycklar
<arand> Nehepp...
<dagon_> lol@earthhourt
<spacebug-> är det nu?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> töntkommunen jag bor i släckte alla lamporna där ute
<spacebug-> jag som precis tände tre släckta lampor haha
<dagon_> smart drag
<cahoot> sen kan man undra varför det absolut skulle vara en video
<dagon_> spacebug-: jag har satt igång alla mina datorer
<spacebug-> hehe
<dagon_> jag fuckar earth hour
<dagon_> this is ME HOUR!
<spacebug-> all you electricity are belong to me hehe
<arand> cfc_pawpad: Om du gåt in i accessories > nycklar eller om det är i system>preferenser>nycklar
<dagon_> spacebug-: precis :)
<cfc_pawpad> crashed
<cfc_pawpad> oki
<cfc_pawpad> hittade det
<cfc_pawpad> vad nu?
<arand> cfc_pawpad: Ta bort default keyring
<cfc_pawpad> oki
<arand> Sen får du skapa en ny, eller lämna tom när fu sparar nästa lösenord
<cfc_pawpad> tomt??
<cfc_pawpad> oki
<cfc_pawpad> hoppsas de funkar
<cahoot> kommer man inte runt problemet med att bocka i att alla användare ska ha wifi i nm?
<cahoot> s/med/genom/
<cfc_pawpad> WWOOOOOO
<cfc_pawpad> gick!! =D
<cfc_pawpad> tackar!
<OrangeCat> Man får INTE skapa kasinon i Sverige?
<OrangeCat> Varken fysiska eller online?
<OrangeCat> Finns ju massa kasinon på nätet... är de svenska enbart om de är på .se-domän och/eller hostas här?
<dagon_> vad har det med ubuntu att göra?
<OrangeCat> Inte ett jävla piss.
<haffe> Insmouth.
<zChris> OrangeCat, finns ju kasinon i sverige:P
<OrangeCat> Statliga...
<OrangeCat> 3 stycken, ett i vardera av de tre största städerna.
<OrangeCat> Känns otroligt Ryssland på 1930-talet att ha statliga kasinon, men ändå...
<zChris> finns ju ett i sundsvall också :P
<xyzp> go kväll
<Philip5> amelia: vad blev det för en massa kul handlat på ikea då? något till ditt serverrum??
<coobra> nu pahjja den
<xyzp> hej å hå amelia å Philip5
<xyzp> Raymond och Maria- Ingen vet vart du köpt din tröja     är en bra låt :-)
<dodel> Hur mountar man ett USB i linux?
<dodel> kör textbaserat
<xyzp> den ska väl mountar sig själv i linux?
 * realubot kickar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<dodel> xyzp: Jo, faktiskt, men om jag ändrar frågan. Hur hittar jag USB minnet.
<realubot> dodel: mount /dev/sdx /mnt/usb0
<dodel> Det är /dev/sdb
<dodel> okok :D
<realubot> dodel: Du får skapa katalogen /mnt/usb0 först.
<xyzp> go kväll realubot
<realubot> dodel: sudo mkdir /media/usb0 && sudo mount /deb/sdb1 /media/usb0
<realubot> xyzp: Tjenare. Läget?
<xyzp> realubot, jo tack har varit social ikväll :-) Läget med dig?
<Dayo__> varför inte /mnt/usb?
<Dayo__> vänta lite
<realubot> xyzp: Det är bra med mig. Lite trött bara. Jag var uppe kl. 8 idag.
<realubot> xyzp: Pysslar du med då?
<xyzp> realubot, ok, jag klev upp kl 13 ca inte i min säng ;-)
<dodel1> nu. Satans mobilt bredband. = ondska
<realubot> dodel1: Du kan skapa katalioge usb i /mnt om du vill.
<dodel1> mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb fungerar inte :P
<realubot> dodel1: sudo mkdir /mnt/usb && sudo mount /deb/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<realubot> dodel1: Du måste ha sudo innan och så är det nog /dev/sdb1
<realubot> dodel1: /dev/sdb är minnet, /dev/sdb1 är partitionen på minner, tror jag.
<coobra> ubuntu.com nere ?
<xyzp> nu kanske man sa fel sak.... :-(
<realubot> xyzp: Åh, nej, du är väl inte en sån som håller på med tjejer?
<dodel1> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb = mount: mounting dev/sdb1 on /mnt/usb failed: No such device or address.
<realubot> coobra: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<realubot> coobra: Jag kommer in utan problem på ubuntu.com.
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> fan
<coobra> tele2s dns asså
<coobra> hahah
<xyzp> realubot, nej håller miig till 1, det är naturligt :-)
<realubot> xyzp: ;)
<xyzp> realubot,,,,, hur har din lördagkväll varit?
<dodel> fixat ;)
<coobra> hah
<coobra> bytte till googles nu funkar det
<realubot> xyzp: Jo, tack. Den har varit helt ok. Jag har varit på kalas hela dagen.
<xyzp> realubot, ok låter trevligt :-)
<realubot> xyzp: Jag sitter och dricker öl nu och efteråt får det bli kaffe så man håller sig vaken...
<dodel> jag har mina installationsfiler på usbminnet. Men jag förde över dom till ramminnet så nu undrar jag hur man formaterar /dev/sda1 = usb minnet.
<dodel> kör live
<xyzp> realubot, ok  jag försöker tagga ner typ så man kan sova, ska upp 06.00 i morron huh
<dodel> Jag ska installera på USB minnet :D
<realubot> dodel: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<dodel> sda1 var det tydligen :) Men kan man inte formatera det till ext4?
<realubot> xyzp: Usch. Ska du jobba?
<realubot> dodel: Jo. Det går men jag vet inte hur...
<xyzp> *sitter å håller på å överföra bilder mellan två mobiler med blothtooth*
<xyzp> realubot, nej det har jag hållit mig undan från typ, tvättid
<dodel> är inte FAT32 gammalt och segt?
<dagon_> jo
<realubot> dodel: sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb1
<realubot> kanske
<realubot> dodel: Det är ju standard på USB-minnen, typ.
<dagon_> mkfs.ext4
<realubot> dodel: Fördelen är ju att det fungerar i Windows också.
<dagon_> dodel: ska du tvunget ha något som funkar på både win och linux så kör ntfs
<realubot> dodel: Japp, så är det: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<realubot> xyzp: Meh, varför bokar du tvättid kl 6? :S
<xyzp> realubot, kl  07.00, de var den enda tid kvar på helgen huh
<xyzp> realubot, sånt får man lida av  när man jobbar
<dodel> realubot: mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009) /dev/sda1 is mounted: will not make a filesystem here!
<dagon_> du måste köra umount först
<dagon_> sudo umount /dev/whatever
<dagon_> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/whatever
<xyzp> realubot, vill vakna först typ :-)
<realubot> dodel: Är inte /dev/sda1 din hårddisk?
<realubot> xyzp: Jo, men kl. 6 är lagom kul. :S
<xyzp> realubot, jo håller med dig
<xyzp> Kan man säga till Sony eriksson 810i att den ska ta allt som skickas via blåtan från en viss mobil,  utan att behöva acceptera mellan varje fil?
<realubot> I don't know.
<cfc_pawpad> hej finns det en annan väg än Putty att comma åt severn jag har hemma??
<cfc_pawpad> om jag har Win 7 lappy
<dodel> Hur partionerar man ett USB i fdisk?
<realubot> dodel: Har du inte en partition på USB:t?
<dodel> nope ;D
<dodel> märkte att det krashade när jag formaterade :P
<cfc_pawpad> lol
<dodel> realubot: Jag för bränner över isofilen på usbminnet med Unetbootin. Sen kopierar jag över isofilen till usbminnet i en enskilld mapp. Sen så bootar jag med en floppy. Sen så kopierar jag över isofilen till /home/användrare/isofilen.iso
<dodel> Sen så mountar jag den och formaterar en viss del av USB minnet till ext4.
<dodel> Sen så installerar jag det på ext4 filsystemet. ISO-filen innehåller en speciell .gz fil som jag måste ha.
<realubot> dodel: parted /dev/sdx mkpart primary fat32
<realubot> eller nåt.
<realubot> dodel: Jag fattar inte riktigt vad du försöker att göra. Jag är trött nu. :S
<cfc_pawpad> nån som vet om man kan använda nåt annat än putty för att komma åt servern hemma och göra saker permanent?
<realubot> dodel: mkpart /dev/sdx primary fat32 eller nåt.
<realubot> cfc_pawpad: http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<realubot> cfc_pawpad: Om du vill komma år filer?
<cfc_pawpad> nä7
<realubot> Nehe.
<cfc_pawpad> starta en server
<realubot> Vad är det för fel på Putty då?
<cfc_pawpad> som ligger på min server
<Philip5> cfc_pawpad: för att komma åt ssh eller något annat?
<cfc_pawpad> när den är inactiv stänger den sig och stänger servern med
<Philip5> har du någon sorts X eller fönstermiljö så kan du ju komma åt den med vnc och andra liknande lösningar
<realubot> cfc_pawpad: http://alternativeto.net/software/putty/?platform=windows
<dodel> mkpart dosen't exist
<cfc_pawpad> jag försöker starta min minecraft server men när jag är inactiv eller stänger putty stängs Minecraft servern med
<realubot> dodel: Det ingår i parted iaf.
<dodel> parted?
<realubot> dodel: Ja, det är ett program. Som Gparted men CLI.
<dodel1> Men kan man inte partionera med fdisk?
<realubot> dodel: Kanske: sfdisk /dev/sdx
<realubot> dodel1: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<realubot> Om sdb är ditt usb.
<dodel> realubot: Men själva sda är 16 gb. sda1 har win95 FAT32 filsystem. sda2 har 1 gb extended. sda3 har samma storlek som sda2 fast linux swap.
<realubot> dodel: Jag vet inte, men det ser du väl med: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda och sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<dodel1> sdb har inget med det här att göra.
<realubot> Ok, ok...
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad du har på dina partitioner.
<dodel1> men sda vill jag få ut en partion som heter sdaX som är ett antal gigg. Sen
<dodel1> realubot: sda1 = 14.6 gb FAT32. sda2 = 1gb Extended. sda3 = 1gb Linux swap.
<realubot> dodel1: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<realubot> Kolla under 2.2
<dodel1> realubot: Nja, har inte ubuntu ;) men det stämmer nog säkert .)
<realubot> dodel1: Det räcker ju att du har fdisk för att göra stegen i 2.2?
<dodel1> Men måste jag inte formatera sda1 som är på 14.6 gb?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> dodel1: Varför då? Om du tar bort partitionerna och skapar nya så ryker ju allt?
<dodel1> Jo, men hur annars kan jag skapa ett ext4 filsystem
<dodel1> jag kan ta ut USB minnet och formatera det på windows. Sen stoppa tillbaka det och installera på det :) Fast då är det ju FAT -igen
<realubot> dodel1: Du formaterar ju partitionen efter att du har skapat den med: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<realubot> dodel1: Om du redan har sda1 och den har rätt storlek så är det ju bara att köra sudo mkfs.ext4 direkt?
<dodel1> ska testa det igen mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 förra gången så krashade det :)
<realubot> dodel1: Varför envisas du med ext4 på USB:t då? :S
<dodel1> sda1 har rätt storlek.
<dodel1> för USB har FAT32
<realubot> Ja? Vad gör det då?
<dodel1> den håller bara i installationsfilerna som är nu på RAM-minnet.
<dodel1> liksom tar jag ut USB så kan jag ändå köra linux :D
<realubot> Jaha.
<dodel1> fast, jag skulle kunna partionera USB minnet i windows :p
<realubot> dodel1: Eller med Gparted Live.
<dodel1> är inte det en dist*
<realubot> Jo. Som du kan köra från CD.
<realubot> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<realubot> GParted Live is a small bootable GNU/Linux distribution for x86 based computers.
<realubot> It enables you to use all the features of the latest versions of the GParted application.
<realubot> dodel1: Du kan väl inte formatera till ext4 i Windows? :S
<dodel1> Men jag kan inte använda Gparted. Hmm, vet inte ska kolla om det finns något.
<realubot> dodel1: Varför kan du inte använda Gparted?
<dodel1> för jag har inte flera datorer.
<realubot> Om du bränner en skiva med det och bootar det Live?
<dodel1> kan inte. Jag har redan linux igång.
<realubot> dodel1: Du har ju en Windows-dator? Då kan du ju köra Gparted Live där lika väl som att formatera minnet i Windows? :S
<dodel1> Gparted är 300 mb
<realubot> Ja? En CD?
<dodel1> jag har mobilt bredband :)
<realubot> Ok.
<dodel1> compmgmt.msc
<realubot> dodel1: sudo mke2fs -t ext4 /dev/sda1
<realubot> Det då?
<dodel1> ja, jag vet att det fungerar. Men det krashar på något konstig sätt :D
<realubot> Skumt
<dodel1> ja. jag ska dela upp USB i windows i två delar.
<realubot> dodel1: Testade du: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<dodel1> ja
<dodel1> nu är det riktigt cirkus
<realubot> Jaha. Då vet jag inte hur man gör... :(
<dodel1> Men alltså det fungerade det du sa. Det var bara t.ex. om du har en hårddisk med installationsfiler på. Du vill installer på hårdisken men först formatera den. Vad tror du händer? Du kan ta ut håddisken och ändå köra Oprativsystemet för allt ligger på ramminnet. när du ska installera så saknar den installationsfilerna :P
 * dodel1 har lust att ta bort fläkten som blåser på moderkortet och ha en öppen datorburk, samt förlänga hela kablarna från nätagregatet till hårdvaran. Då kan /me gömma nätagregatet i någon skrubb.
<realubot> dodel1: Jag är nog för trött för jag förstår inte vad du menar...
<dodel1> ingår nya linuxkärnan vim,free,nano,mkfs,cp, o.s.v?
<dodel1> gcc med flera.
<Philip5> kärnan är just bara kärnan och inte det där andra
<Philip5> de andra är program
<Philip5> mycket av grundgrejerna runt kärnan är gnu
<dodel1> Okej, trodde man fick dom programmen när man installerade nya kärnan :P
<Philip5> kärnan är som sagt bara kärnan. det som i botten pratar med hårdvaran
<Philip5> och en del annat
<dodel1> Hur stänger man lite program? Jag skriver top och sen kommer det upp viss antal procsesser. Vissa processer är inringande med [ ] vad är det och hur stänger man av dom?
<Philip5> k för kill
<dodel1> khelper k ?
<dodel1> -k
<Philip5> i top
<madbear> k sen pid i top va
<Philip5> ja
<dodel1> -k+
<dodel1> oj
<dodel1> -k top [program]
<madbear> nä vad säger du
<dodel1> madbear: Sa att jag var trött :)
<dodel1> fast på linuxspråket.
<madbear> vet du pid så kill -s 9 pid
<madbear> annars kan du göra det med htop det är roligare
<dodel1> kill -s 9 pid?
<madbear> japp
<madbear> pid är en nuffra varje process har
<dodel1> bad singnal name "s"
<Kurdistan> hej gott folk.
<Kurdistan> forumet tar fortfarande evigheter ladda
 * dodel1 är god
<OrangeCat> Eeeeeeeh...
<OrangeCat> Finns det någon dejtingsajt där tjejerna faktiskt svarar?
<Philip5> OrangeCat: kanske beror på vem som skriver och vad
<OrangeCat> Philip5: Verkar inte spela någon större roll.
#ubuntu-se 2011-03-27
<amelia> *gääsp*
<amelia> dött här inatt?
<virtuald> :>
<spacebug-> ja du
<virtuald> förlåt, ubuntu funkar för tillfället
<amelia> :P
<spacebug-> hehe
<amelia> man kan ju vara social ändå. :)
<virtuald> <:
<virtuald> JAG kan vara social.
<virtuald> men palla snacka i en kanal som loggas på webben :>
 * spacebug- va social förut.. eller jag försökte iaf hehe. Va på RFSL-fest för första gången och kollade på Nanne Grönwall
<amelia> :)
<amelia> jag har varit på ikea idag. gick förvånansvärt smidigt trots att det är lönehelg.
<spacebug-> ah gött
<spacebug-> vad blev det för kul då?
<virtuald> spacebug-: hmm… det är en gammal tant va?
<spacebug-> 48 år avgör du hehe
<virtuald> :p
<amelia> spacebug-: oj, massor. :P vi skulle köpa en lagerhylla och en bokhylla, det hade vi med oss + tre ugnsformar, tolv förvaringslådor, en tavla och säkert massa saker till. :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> blir lätt så
<spacebug-> du/ni har inte monterat möblerna än då? med det vanliga svärandet och svettandet
<amelia> som vanligt kostar det dubbelt så mycket som man räknade med. fast vi var iaf överens om att vi för en gångs skull bara hade med oss saker vi behövde hem.
<amelia> jag har satt ihop alla förvaringslådorna (sånna i kartong med skruvar), så jag har ont i fingrarna som fan. :P
<amelia> men hyllorna får vänta till imorgon. vi har iaf monterat ner den gamla.
<virtuald> har du stoppat gammal hårdvara och manualer som luktar gammalt arkiv i dem?
<amelia> sen var vi på rusta också och köpte ett billigt tarkettgolv som vi ska lägga i datorrummet så vi inte skadar det riktiga golvet där. och så in med rackskåp och alla gamla minidatorer. :)
<amelia> virtuald: nop, det har jag faktiskt i större kartonger. :)
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> tänk om din datorskrubb skulle bli för tung och rasa ner till grannen
<virtuald> :D
<madbear> nop
<madbear> jmp neq
<madbear> ? :D
<spacebug-> hehe
<amelia> haha, får hoppas vi slipper det.
<amelia> men det handlar ju om några kilo grejjer. :P
<virtuald> madbear: jmp neq??
<virtuald> vad fan ska det användas för?
<madbear> virtuald: nop är assembler instruktion, trodde det va nördar här
<madbear> :D
<virtuald> haha
<virtuald> lägg av… men kan man verkligen hoppa till neq?
<virtuald> eller du bara pejstade lite instruktioner på måfå?
<madbear> nä jag har glömt syntax
<virtuald> :p
<madbear> i mips va man tvungen att använda nop av någon anledning
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> försökte lära mig assembler på sparc för massa år sen
<virtuald> sen gjorde jag annat
<virtuald> :p
<madbear> just ja :D
<madbear> jmp ska ju ha register tror jag
<madbear> annars är det väl jne och sånt
<madbear> man kanske skulle lära sig assembler bättre, lär inte vara så många som orkar jobba med det
<virtuald> .
<virtuald> :>
 * virtuald optimerar bort sig från datorn
<dagon_> ingen vaken?
<antii> jo
<spacebug-> nej ingen
<antii> men inte nu längre
<spacebug-> :p
<dagon_> gah
<madbear> dagon_: vad säg du
<dagon_> :o
<madbear> ska vi snart göra en tidsresa
<dagon_> visst
<dagon_> känner inte för att vara hemma nu ändå efter vad som hänt här
<madbear> jag tänkte mer på att klockan snart flyttar sig en timme!?
<madbear> dagon_: vad nu?
<dagon_> nån som stannade med bil utanför, började plinga och banka på ytterdörren
<dagon_> 23.00
<dagon_> så det fick bli ett samtal till farbror blå
<madbear> jesus!
<spacebug-> hum
<dagon_> otroligt nog var de snabba hit
<dagon_> och stannade bilen i grannbyn
<madbear> men vad hände sen då?
<dagon_> de stannade hade ingen förklaring
<dagon_> för mig låter det som dåligt polisjobb
<dagon_> de uppgav att de skulle till en annan adress
<spacebug-> bor du i ensamt hus sådär eller vadå?
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> inte ensam men i hus
<spacebug-> ok
<dagon_> tanten på larmcentralen fick bråttom att skicka polis när jag sa att jag befann mig i huset
<spacebug-> såg du va det va för folk?
<dagon_> de var inte svenska
<dagon_> en vild gissning så typ alban
<spacebug-> ok. Jag säger då det.. dom där jävla norrmännen! ;)
<dagon_> hehe
<madbear> jaha nu va klockan 3
<dagon_> snart
<dagon_> 2 min kvar här
<madbear> jo min går väl lite före
<madbear> så att man kommer i tid till föreläsningar :D
<amelia> ja usch, de bara stjäl en timme. :/
<spacebug-> min hoppas jag går rätt då den ska sättas av ntpd
<dagon_> tjyvar!
<spacebug-> inte nog med det.. förut ville de sno en timmes ström oxå
<spacebug-> IKKE!
<amelia> man kanske skulle ta sig något att äta... börjar bli hungrig. :S
<madbear> oj nu vill jag verkligen ha en ny samsung syncmaster
<madbear> den är ju Certified for Windows Vista
<madbear> T_T
<spacebug-> haha
<spacebug-> jag har en sån 19" om du vill ha
<spacebug-> eller ja jag använder den ju till min server
<madbear> jag har ju en 21" redan
<madbear> 22 menar jag
<madbear> men funderar på en till.. lite dåligt med plats
 * OrangeCat trycker in en ananas i käften på amelia, dock ganska laggat eftersom det var ett tag sedan hon sade sitt dagliga "*gäääsp*"
<madbear> eeeh
<Markslap> OrangeCat: Vem är du egentligen? Du kommer in i kanalen med ett nyreggat nick och skriver som en viss annan användare.
<OrangeCat> Neeeeeeeeeeeeej.
<OrangeCat> Kanske gillar traditioner?!
<Markslap> Vilka traditioner?
<OrangeCat> Att amelias gäspningar resulterar i frukter.
<Markslap> Vem har infört det?
<OrangeCat> NÃ¥'n med humor.
<madbear> idg skriver om nån algoritm för att känna igen sånt Markslap
<Markslap> madbear: Soft.
<madbear> så du kan testa om det stämmer
<OrangeCat> Som inte funkar.
<Markslap> Heh
<Markslap> Någon mer än jag som tror att det är realubot?
<spacebug-> hum man ska inte stoppa frukt här å var i folk utan att fråga om lov
<Markslap> Ta sig ton på det där sättet bara.
<madbear> den där _sara_ tror jag inte på för fem öre iaf
<Markslap> Varför inte?
<Markslap> Jag tror henne faktiskt.
<madbear> hmm kanske länken till bloggen skulle hjälpa
<madbear> har du kvar den?
<Markslap> Läste den ja.
<madbear> Markslap: leta på länken, du loggade väl?
<Markslap> Vet inte vad jag ska söka på.
<Markslap> Minns inte vilken sida det var.
<madbear> jag undrar om inte mensa var med i adressen tom
<Markslap> Yep
<madbear> jag undrar varför och hur hon hittade hit
<Markslap> Ja
<madbear> ok dyslektiker förklarar en del
<Markslap> Mm
<madbear> men sen så skriver hon att hon är med i MENSA medans fallet inte är så
<virtuald> har du kollat upp henne? har de offentliga medlemslistor?
<madbear> hittade bloggen ju
<virtuald> orka bry sig :) är bara någon som söker uppmärksamhet :)
<madbear> vet inte det men kunde ha varit en dublett så att säga :D
<madbear> frågan är ju varför hon kom till just denna kanalen
<madbear> nej nu äre nog gonatt!
<amelia> dumdidum... fan klockan blev mycket helt plötsligt. :(
<virtuald> :(
<Markslap> Är HP-servrar bra+
<Markslap> ?*
<amelia> ja!
<Markslap> Najs.
<Markslap> Kan man tillfälligt blockera en bot från att göra ändringar då den gång på gång lägger till felaktiga interwiki-länkar?
<Markslap> http://sv.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Polly_%28l%C3%A5t%29&action=history
<Markslap> Tänkte speciellt på den där.
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Fel kanal
<Barre> god förmiddag.
<andol> god förmiddag
<Barre> hur e re med andol en dag som denna då?
<Barre> larsemil: jag har commitat en del filer som vi behöver diskutera lite...
<andol> Barre: Jorå, har precis börjat dagen med en riktigt frukost (havregrynsgröt, banan, etc) så ska nog bli bra :) Hur står det till med en Barre då?
<Barre> det är väl helt OK, haft en helg med huvudvärk, men det känns betydligt bättre idag.
<andol> Ok, vad är det för kodprojekt du och larsemil håller på och hackar på, om man får fråga?
<Barre> en lösenordshanterare kan man väl kalla det, mest för att lära sig python tror jag :)
<andol> Tja, att lära sig Foo är alltid en bra ursäkt :)
<xyzp> go morrorron
<Kimmen> morron
<xyzp> vad händer Kimmen?
<Kimmen> inte mycket
<Kimmen> sitter och funderar på fler användsningsområden för hemservern =P
<xyzp> ok sitter å väntar på tvätten här
<Kimmen> drygt =/
<Barre> den måste väl finnas enklare sätt att skicka information mellan två processer i python än att implementera dbus?
<dodel> hur formaterar man sda5 till swap?
<dodel> mksf.swap ?
<virtuald> ja eller mkswap
<dodel> hur formaterar man sda5 till swap?
<yeager> sudo mkswap /dev/sda5
<Leo> någon som vet vad som ska göras för att apache servern ska kunna nås utifrån?
<Leo> har lagt till den externa ip:n och öppnat port 80
<yeager> port forward i din brandvägg/router
<Leo> port 80 är öppen i iptables
<yeager> öppen? forward till din interna ip?
<Leo> vad menas med det?
<yeager> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Leo> en fråga, vad ska finns under "allow from" i /etc/apache2/sites-acailable/default
<Leo> ?
<Leo> (om det har med saken att göra)
<Leo> i iptables har jag lagt till "-A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT" borde väl va rätt?
<yeager> ja, men det räcker inte
<yeager> webbservern ligger inte på routern utan på din dator?
<Leo> aa precis
<Leo> vad mer krävs?
<yeager> typ:
<yeager> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.0.80:80
<yeager> där 10.0.0.80 är din interna ip
<yeager> och eth1 är externa nätkortet
<Leo> hur ser man om det är eth0 eller 1?
<yeager> vad har du för ip-adresser?
<Leo> det är en server ja fått tilldelad av skolan med ip : 130.239.117.216
<yeager> 130.239.117.216 är en extern ip. på vilket nätverk finns den?
<Leo> 127.0.0.1
<yeager> 127.0.0.1 är lo (loopback)
<Leo> hmm ser inga fler ip under ifconfig iaf?!
<yeager> var har du 130.239.117.216 då?
<Leo> det är ex när ja ansluter till servern så använder ja den
<Leo> servern e i umeå
<yeager> hmm, nu fattar jag inget
<yeager> vad är det du vill göra?
<Leo> jag har installerat apache, jag når "första sidan" från servern, ej utifrån
<Leo> alltså när ja sitter i terminalen genom ssh, ex links www.studentXX.linuxkurs.tfe.umu.se
<Leo> då ser ja att apache är uppe
<Leo> hur kan ja nå denna hemifrån, eller var som helst
<Leo> så den blir publik om man säger så
<yeager> på vilket nätkort har du 130.239.117.216?
<Leo> bra fråga, hur kan ja se sånt?
<yeager> ifconfig
<Leo> men fan va dum ja är
<Leo> sitter på eth0
<Leo> helt blind är jag, förlåt
<yeager> ah, då har du gjort rätt i iptables.. verkar som om det en brandvägg före servern. har du snackat med nätgubbarna?
<Leo> nope, men allt borde vara ordnat redan, funkar för vissa andra studenter ser ja om ja testart random
<Leo> kanske min dns server som är knasig? har inte fått den rättad än
<yeager> då är det apache som är felkonfad
<Leo> säkert :) men vart vet ja inte
<Leo> ports.conf har ja listen 80, vilket borde stämma
<yeager> japp
<Leo> sites-available/default så har ja inte rört något förutom raden i slutet "allow from" där ja e osäker vilken ip som de ska va
<yeager> sites-enabled ska du kolla på
<Leo> ok, vad ska man skriva in för ip där?
<yeager> all
<Leo> "Allow from all"
<Leo> ?
<yeager> ja
<Leo> verkar ändå ej funka
<yeager> startat om apache2?
<Leo> yes
<Leo> wtf, nu ser ja "Order deny,allow" sen "deny from all" sen det ja ändrade "allow from all"
<Leo> deny från all låter inge bra
<Leo> :P
<Leo> men funkar inte utan heller
<yeager> deny from all ska du ta bort
<Leo> borta, funkar ej ändå
<yeager> lägg upp hela filen på pastebin
<Leo> http://pastebin.com/CnJNXMwM
<yeager> "DocumentRoot /var/www" ska vara "DocumentRoot /var/www/"
<yeager> annars ser det rätt ut
<Leo> tack, ändrade det, dock funkar det ej än
<yeager> det funkar lokalt? links localhost
<Leo> links 127.0.0.1 och links 130.239..... funkar från servern
<yeager> får du träff i iptables-reglerna när du surfar till sidan externt?
<yeager> måste vara där problemet ligger
<Leo> dock får ja error loading file när ja testar links localhost
<Leo> no such file or directory
<Leo> hur menar du med om ja får träff i iptables-reglerna? externt så laddas bara sidan ett tag sen och sen att man inte kommer fram
<Leo> laddar dock ett bra tag
<Philip5> heja färjestad! :D
<speakman> eller hur...
<Philip5> jajjamensan fattas bara! :D
<gorgo> e det en färjad stad?
<speakman> lilafär(g/j)ad
<speakman> "Gott kaffe kan dom laga åtminstone"
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> jasså? vad har de för kaffe då?
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> jag dricker inte kaffe :D
<xyzp> hej
<Philip5> gorgo: löfbergs lila
<Philip5> fast jag tycker inte det är så gott kaffe tyvärr
<Philip5> pensionörskaffe.. det och gevalia
<Philip5> xyzp: hallå där
<xyzp> Philip5, hej
<Philip5> gorgo: eller ska jag säga: hej herr kde ;)
<xyzp> fasiken mobilen är klok
<Philip5> xyzp:  den ställde om sig till sommartid utan du behövde göra något!?! ;)
<gorgo> zoegas ska det ju va
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> Philip5, :P
<Philip5> jag dricker faktiskt zoegas just nu
<gorgo> kommer från staden jag bor i :D
<xyzp> Philip5, naj jag satt i ett annat sim-kort i den å den sa det var ogiltigt
<Philip5> en låst mobil kanske
<gorgo> låter som det
<xyzp> Philip5, ahh så kan de va
<spacebug-> zoegas rättvisemärkt!
<xyzp> *kikar på veckans brott l
<Philip5> xyzp: det kan man ju inte göra när det är spännande slutspelshockey! :O
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia: vad blev det egentligen shoppat på ikea häromdagen då?
<amelia> Philip5: massor. :P bokhylla, lagerhylla och massa smågrejjer. sen ett golv på rusta också. :)
<Philip5> vad fick serverrummet då?
<amelia> bokhyllan är installerad och populerad, golvet är wip.
<amelia> Philip5: serverrummet fick golv... så vi inte repar och skadar det riktiga golvet.
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> du är kul :)
 * Philip5 like amelia
<amelia> 29kr / kvm är bättre än att behöva betala för omläggning av det riktiga golvet när vi flyttar.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> kanske snyggare också
<amelia> nej, vi har ekparket i hela lägenheten.
<amelia> blev ljus ek tarkett nu, sånt 6mm golv. det var billigast. :P
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> låter ok det också
<amelia> ju, tyvärr ljusare än det andra golvet... men det funkar.
<Philip5> andol: vaken?
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<xyzp> amelia!
<amelia> hej xyzp
<xyzp> amelia, hur har helgen varit? Jobb i morron huh
<amelia> xyzp: jodå, ikea och rusta igår och idag ska allt fixas. :)
<amelia> snart är golvet i datarummet klart då blir det till att sätta upp burkar.
<amelia> allt som kan rackmonteras ska in i rackskåpet.
<amelia> xyzp: hur har din helg varit då?
<xyzp> amelia, ok fart på dig :-) Jag har varit i9väg å träffat broren bara typ
<amelia> xyzp: jo, alltid är det något som ska göras när man har en ledig helg.
<xyzp> amelia, ok, jag jobbar inte så mycke på helgerna typ
<amelia> inte jag heller längre, försöker iaf undvika det i mesta möjliga mån.
<zChris> amelia, när blir det kids ?
<amelia> zChris: det lär nog dröjja
<zChris> vid 30 kanske? :)
<amelia> snarare närmre 40
<zChris> Aha okey :P ja ett tag kvar :P
<amelia> precis
<antii> amelia: du har ju dina datorer :))))
<zChris> antii, fan va tragiskt :P
<antii> zChris: nä!
<amelia> antii: det också, de är som små söta barn fast de är gamla. :)
<amelia> zChris: sen får man väl se om den rätta dyker upp innan dess, man vet aldrig vad som händer.
<zChris> amelia, bamse då ? :(
<amelia> zChris: haha, inte så.. jag vill adoptera.
<zChris> amelia, jaha, hur kommer det sig ?
<zChris> För många människor i världen redan?
<amelia> zChris: det finns så många barn här i världen som ingen vill ha, jag tycker synd om dem och kan jag ge ett av dem det finaste som finns nämigen kärlek, ett hem och en familj så är det värt att det barnet inte är mitt kött och blod.
<haffe> Vad är detta?
<haffe> Var är diskussionerna om röda-svarta träd?
<zChris> amelia, sen blir du mördad i sömnen för att den är psykiskt störd :(
<antii> :| zChris
<zChris> antii, tänk på trippelmördaren för ett - två år sen :S
<amelia> zChris: det kan ju likagärna hända om barnet är mitt eget..
<zChris> amelia, större chans om föräldrarna har några psykiska sjukdomar :P
<zChris> Men det är fint av dig att ta hand om nån stackare som är utan päron
<zChris> själv vill jag ha en av eget kött och blod
<zChris> Om det nu blir barn dvs :)
<amelia> zChris: jag är väl förmodligen psykiskt störd eftersom att alla blir så upprörda över att jag vill adoptera och inte känner att det är nödvändigt att vara gravid eller att barnet är mitt eget.
<haffe> zChris: De som förmeldar adoptioner brukar vara ganska angelägna om att se till att de nya föräldrarna verkligen vill ha ett barn, och inte ser det som ett välgörenhetsprojekt.
<zChris> amelia, jag blev inte upprörd iaf! ^^ Men nån störning har du säkert, finns väll ingen människa utan nån sorts störning. Det får ju en att fundera på vem som var denna perfekta person som man utgår ifrån :)
<zChris> haffe, Okey :)
<amelia> zChris: det ligger nog i människans natur att inte vara perfekt.
<zChris> amelia, i dont know about that
 * zChris looking at the mirror
<amelia> hade alla människor varit perfekta hade vi ju varit likadana allihop
<zChris> mao är alla sjuka :(
<amelia> mer eller mindre. alla har väl sin grejj. vissa är rädda för spindlar och getingar, andra har fullt utvecklad schitzofreni
<zChris> Men så var det inte förut, då var flera "friska". Men nu är den minsta lilla "avvikande" grej en "sjukdom"
<amelia> eller ett trasigt knä eller ett medfött hjärtfel som inte påverkar livet så länge de inte vill bli elitidrottare, men fortfarand ene anning defekta.
<zChris> Tänkte mest på psykiska sjukdomar nu dock :P
<amelia> zChris: det är iofs en rätt stor gråzon mellan frisk och sjuk när det gäller den mentala hälsan.
<zChris> amelia, tycker du? jag har fått den uppfattningen att den är rätt liten :P
<amelia> jag räknar iofs milda fobier och tvångssyndrom till gråzonen eftersom att de inte är sjukliga förrän de påverkar en på ett sätt som är negativt.
<zChris> får kolla upp vad som anses som sjuk :)
<zChris> Tycker varenda person idag lider av "panikångest" eller ångest
<amelia> en människa som är rädd för spindlar och inte kan döda dem har spindelfobi men är inte sjuk, en person som får kraftiga ångestattaker som leder till undvikande av platser där det kan finnas spindlar har också spindelfobi, men är sjuk.
<haffe> Man kan tycka att saker är obehagliga utan att det är en fobi.
<zChris> jo är väll ingen som sagt annat haffe? :)
<zChris> amelia, om det är en fobi är det väll en obefogen rädlsa som på nått sätt påverkar dig litegrann i vanliga livet?
<zChris> man vågar inte sova om man är borta för det kanske finns spindlar, då skulle jag nog säga att man var sjuk :P
<amelia> zChris: det är ju just det där med skillnaden mellan att uppleva obehag av den faktiskta situationen och att helt undvika allt där det finns risk att situationen uppstår.
<amelia> ajja, nu ska jag hejja på golvläggningen här.
<zChris> amelia, att vara rädd för spindlar känns inte som en fobi imo, dvs rädlsan är inte så stark för att räknas som fobi.
<zChris> http://www.who.int/about/definition/en/print.html
<bohemenian> är det okej att bryta in lite?
<zChris> bohemenian, haha ja givetvis ^^
<bohemenian> jag skulle gärna hjälpa till med översättningarna på launchpad, och ville bara vara säker på processen att bli medlem i översättargruppen. får man be om en snabb rundown? :)
<zChris> No idea ^^
<bohemenian> oh well, jag går på wiki-sidan då
<andol> Philip5: Jorå
<Philip5> andol: har bara ett svagt minne av en länk som jag tror du postade på twitter men kan inte hitta igen
<Philip5> andol: är inte heller helt hundra på att det var du man tror det
<Philip5> andol: det var en "feministisk analys" av linda bengtzings låt i melodifestivalen som var lite annorlunda
<Philip5> låter det bekant?
<andol> Philip5: Nix, låter inte bekant.
<Philip5> hmm, underar vem det då kan ha varit som postade den
<andol> Däremot så låter det lite halvintressant, så pinga mig gärna med adressen ifall du hittar den.
<Philip5> jo det var en lite galen tolkning om att linda egentligen drömde om en kvinna istället för en sin familjefar
<dodel> hej. har ett litet problem när jag ska formatera /dev/sda2
<dodel> no such device or address while trying to determine filesystem size
<dodel> mkfs.ext4
<dodel> sda är USB
<dagon_> finns sda2?
<dodel> dagon_ ja
<dodel> sda1, sda2, sda3
<dodel> sda1 är FAT32 och där har jag mina installationsfiler. SDA2 ska jag installera på. SDA3 är swap
<dodel> sda2 är boot också
<larsemil> Barre: men du! du har varit aktiv. stiligt!
<angelkiller> Hur får man fram vilka processer som är daemons i top?
<speakman> angelkiller: deamons är ingen processtyp, bara ett namn på ett sätt som en process beter sig. Så alla processer som inte har någon koppling till någon synligt program som är igång på skärmen kan man säga är en daemon.
<angelkiller> Är det så lätt att allt som körs via root är daemons?
<speakman> angelkiller: rent generellt kan man nog säga så. Inte för att dom ägs av root, utan för att de enda processerna som bör köras som root när man är inloggad som en användare är just daemons.
<speakman> Men det finns helt klart många fler än de som ägs av root
<angelkiller> speakman: ok, tackar för klargörande av det hela...
<andol> speakman: roots cronjob då?
<speakman> andol: cronjobs är inte daemons
<speakman> andol: crond är en deamon
<andol> speakman: Jo, lite det som var poängen, att man kan se processor som körs utav root utan att de direkt är demoner.
<angelkiller> har läst nått om att ofast har daemons ett d på slutet...
<speakman> andol: i princip, men dessa processer är inte statiska. Om man vill vara säker så kan man ju lista processer två gånger med kanske fem minuters mellanrum. Och bara de som syns i båda är statiska processer == daemons
<speakman> angelkiller: det är en naming convention bara, ingen regel.
<speakman> crond = cron daemon, osv
<angelkiller> ok
<dodel> ingen som vet vad felet är när man skriver mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2 "no such device or address while trying to determine filesystem size"
<speakman> dodel: prova ls -al /dev/sda2
<angelkiller> speakman: stämmer det att om man kör kommandot ps -ef så är alla aktiviteter som ligger under TTY med ett "?" är en deamon
<OrangeCat> Drink 6 cl 69 kr betyder vad? Får man 6 cl dryck för 69 kr? Hur kan det vara så lite?
<speakman> angelkiller: nej så enkelt är det inte eftersom systemet inte gör skillnad på deamons och icke-deamons.
<angelkiller> speakman: ok
<speakman> de flesta processer som startas genom menyer eller genvägar har inget TTY satt, och då visas dom som "?"
<dagon_> OrangeCat: precis fyllt 20?
<OrangeCat> Nej... det var ett antal år sedan.
<dagon_> tänkte eftersom du verkar förvirrad
<OrangeCat> Varför skulle jag precis fyllt 20?
<speakman> Förvirringens ålder?
<dagon_> eftersom du måste fråga
<dagon_> dessutom
<OrangeCat> Helt enkelt aldrig varit på snoffsigt uteställe och köpt svindyra drinkar.
<cHarNe2> en 6'a är 6 cl sprit
<dagon_> var hittar du en drink med en 6a för endast 69kr?
<OrangeCat> Endast...
<dagon_> sist jag köpte en 6a red bull kostade den mig 118kr
<dagon_> red bull + vodka*
<xyzp> Så då var man färdig med det :-)
<dodel> speakman: brw-rw----   1 root    staff        8,    2 Mar 11 20:19 /dev/sda2
<speakman> dodel: kör "LANG=C sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2" och klistra in felmeddelandet på Google
<speakman> nu hem å glo rulle (tydligen)
<speakman> BBL!
<dodel> speakman: Wow det fungerar du :D Hur fan lyckas du?
<dodel> speakman: vill bara säga att jag startade om datorn
<angelkiller> Någon som vet var man kan hitta förklaringar för vad en deamon har för funktion exempelvis kintegrityd hittar för några men inte alla...
<angelkiller> Finns det någon Linux wiki eller liknande för detta?
<OrangeCat> dagon_: Skämtar du nu?
<OrangeCat> Visst har pengarna blivit mindre värda, men detta är löjligt...
<Markslap> Du behöver nog komma ut i världen lite mer.
<Markslap> Eller så trollar du.
<OrangeCat> Du köpte alltså en drink på 6 cl (en slurk?) för samma pengar som kan köpa nästan 12 små ostburgare på McDonald's.
<dodel> jag har partionerat upp mitt USB-minne i 3 delar. sda1 = FAT32 där jag har installationsfilerna. sda2 = där jag ska installera linux. sda3 = swap. Kan jag då flagga sda2 som boot då?
<Markslap> OrangeCat: 6cl vodka och en red bull antagligen
<OrangeCat> Ja, men ändå... vad kostar en liten RedBull?
<OrangeCat> Inte mycket.
<Markslap> Detta är på krogar vettu.
<OrangeCat> 6 cl... hmm...
<OrangeCat> 6% av en liter.
<Markslap> 60-120kr finner jag tyvärr normalt i Sverige.
<dagon_> OrangeCat: jag skämtar aldrig om sprit
<dagon_> eller linux
<OrangeCat> Vad kostar en hel liter ren vodka? 118 kr? :)
<OrangeCat> PÃ¥ Systembolaget.
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Nej
<dagon_> jeltzin är rätt billig
<Markslap> Sverige har en skatt på 202kr per liter för 40% vodka.
<Markslap> Och billigaste är la Explorer för 210-220kr för 70cl 37.5%
<dagon_> nej
<Markslap> Vill jag minnas.
<dagon_> jeltzin är billigast
<Markslap> Ojdå
<OrangeCat> Enda gången jag köpt vodka var på Mallorca. Typ 60 kr för en liter Absolut.
<angelkiller> Absolut Vodka (nr 88) 70cl 239:-
<dagon_> sämre kvalitet men billigare iaf
<Markslap> angelkiller: Mm, fatta hur låg vinst det är på dom. :D
<angelkiller> haha
<OrangeCat> Hmm... så man betalar alltså otroligt mycket mer för en drink ute för att... det finns tjejer där, typ?
<angelkiller> :P
<dagon_> typ
<Markslap> Ja.
<Markslap> Och krogen måste ju tjäna pengar.
<angelkiller> Hyror, löner...
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> Och sen restaurangskatt.
<dodel> skillnad mellan ext3 och ext4?
<Markslap> dodel: Ext4 är nyare.
<Markslap> Frågade inte du det där för några dagar sen?
<OrangeCat> Jag menar ju varför man skulle vilja betala där.
<dodel> Markslap: hur mer snabb är den då?
<OrangeCat> Inte varför de tar betalt... de vill såklart ha pengar.
<Markslap> Ext4 är la en vidareutveckling på Ext3?
<dodel> la?
<peppis> win 2
<Markslap> fail 2
<Markslap> dodel: Ext4 ska vara en vidareutveckling av Ext3.
<dodel> ja jag vet. men skillnad
<Markslap> Jag kör mest Ext3 så att jag kan montera den i Windowns.
<angelkiller> kommer inte en ny standard i samband med lanseringen av nya ubuntu?
<Markslap> "ext4 är bakåtkompatibelt med ext3, precis som ext3 är med ext2. ext4 är snabbare och stabilare än sina föregångare då filer sällan fragmenteras tack vare "fördröjd allokering"."
<dodel> Markslap: om man ska ha ext på ett usb då :P
<Markslap> Spelar la ingen större roll?
<dodel> la?
<Markslap> väl
<delhage> dodel: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ext3+ext4&l=1
<dodel> jag ser att man många skriver a lá
<Markslap> Har du inte lärt dig svenska? :P
<Markslap> dodel: Göteborgare brukar skriva det.
<Markslap> Och säga det.
<dodel> men det där är typ franska
<dodel> a lá
<Markslap> Det ja, men inte la.
<Markslap> Det är la gött.
<Markslap> Har du aldrig hört det?
<angelkiller> dodel: varför har du inte fixat din tangentbordslayout?
<Markslap> Har du sovit under en sten?
<dodel> angelkiller: öäå
<angelkiller> dodel: det är ?  vid ex där är....
<angelkiller> d?r ?r
<dodel>  va?
<angelkiller> dodel 2011-03-27 20.27.22
<angelkiller> men det d?r ?r typ franska
<angelkiller> a l? 2011-03-27 20.27.27
<angelkiller> eller är det bara hos mig det ser ut så?
<Markslap> Jag ser hans korrekt.
<dodel> tydligen
<angelkiller> huh
<spacebug-> la heter det!
<Markslap> Men jag kan avkoda både ISO-8859-1 och UTF-8.
<spacebug-> homense!
<spacebug-> hajjemen ;)
<dodel> angelkiller: kör du textbaserat ?
<angelkiller> allt borde vara UTF-8...
<angelkiller> Jag kör via Empathy 2.32.1
<angelkiller> standard inställningar
<Markslap> dodel: Kör du UTF-8 då?
<dodel> Markslap: vista B )
<Markslap> huh?
<Markslap> Vad har ditt OS med saken att göra
<Markslap> ?*
<dodel> jag vet inte om jag kör UFT-8
<dodel> öäå
<Markslap> Vilken klient?
<dodel> xchat
<dagon_> jag ser åäö från dodel
<angelkiller> dagon_: vilket program använder du ?
<Markslap> Jag med.
<Markslap> dodel: Kolla i inställningarna.
<dagon_> angelkiller: irssi
<angelkiller> Kanske skulle byta jag med, gillar den inte riktigt.
<angelkiller> Finns inga inställningar alls
<Markslap> Irssi <3
<dagon_> finns många inställningar
<dodel> Tror jag ska använda ext3 för jag har inga stora behöv att föra över mjukvara fram och tillbaka då jag kör på ett USB och det ska bara vara en server.
<dagon_> kanske är trevligt att läsa snabbt
<dodel> men hur mycket snabbare blir det?
<Markslap> Testa
<dagon_> :)
<dodel> Vi säger att man har en ny förgasare som ger mer effekt, men orginal insug. Det blir samma effekt som en orginal förgasare.
<dodel> Jag har usb 1.0
<dagon_> oj
<dodel> cool
<dagon_> har du ens en pinne som klarar det?
<dodel> Jag är anik
<dodel> antik
<delhage> tidsmaskin
<dodel> dagon_ japp
<dagon_> jisses
<dodel> Så därför tror jag att jag inte behöver ext4 för jag har lite problem med att formatera om sda2 till ext4, men jag gör det nu i windows till ext3 :) Man kan inte gå allt :D
<dodel> få*
<dodel> BUG: Bad page stat in process mkfs.ext3   pfn:05e04 page:c10bd080 flags:40000000 count_0 mapcount:-27940 mapping:(null) index:0
<Skalman12> hej! när jag försöker installera nåt från synaptic (eller apt-get i terminalen) får jag ett meddelande där de säger att paketen inte kan autentiseras
<Skalman12> vet någon vad det kan bero på?
<Philip5> Skalman12: du har väl laggt till någon källa utan att ha dess verifikationsnyckel?
<dagon_> ibland händer det ändå Philip5
<Skalman12> Philip5: njae
<dagon_> en sudo apt-get update brukar hjälpa
<Skalman12> dagon_: ska pröva det
<Philip5> dagon_: måste vara i synapic och gnome sånt händer då ;)
<dagon_> förmodligen :P
<Skalman12> ja, det är synaptic och gnome :)
<Skalman12> underbart! tack så hemskt mkt!! apt-get update funkade :)
<dagon_> det var så lite :)
<amelia> *gäsp* vilken dag!
<spacebug-> kort sådan
<haffe> Det började på morgonen och fortsatte utför.
<spacebug-> fram till kl 18 se bliv det ju uppförbacke igen
<spacebug-> sen blev*
<makish> någon som kan hjälpa mig med att installera flash x64? det är nån fil som har ändelsen .so?
<dagon_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin
<makish> mm det står att den redan är installerad via apt... men när jag går in på youtube ex.vis så står det hämta flash, där får man välja x64 version för linux..o den har ändelsen .so =/
<dagon_> hmm
<makish> kör jag ditt kommando så står det att det radan är installerat
<spacebug-> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<makish> har även testat att avinstallera det via apt och sen installera det igen men det vill inte lira
<makish> spacebug-, precis...
<makish> men det lirar inte..redan installerat
<spacebug-> prova först en purge och sen install igen
<makish> spacebug-, och på svenska?
<makish> =)
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<spacebug-> sen
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<makish> spacebug-, wierd..nu funkar det...
<makish> spacebug-, tack!
<spacebug-> lungt ;)
<makish> spacebug-, undrar varför det blev så?
<makish> spacebug-, har för mig att det funkat förut
<spacebug-> någon tidigare install (eller självförvållat) kan ha fuckat till länkar/filer eller så
<spacebug-> 'purge - Remove packages and config files'
<spacebug-> den tar bort paketet och configs mm
<makish> spacebug-, ah ok, bra att veta..tack igen
<spacebug-> så lite så ;)
 * realubot gör en hoppspark på dörren och flyger in i kanalen.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag har visst råkat sabba vlc
<dagon_> råkade sätta standard gränssnitt till httpd
<realubot> dagon_: Dumma dig.
<dagon_> en ominstallation hjälpte inte mycket
<realubot> dagon_: Det måste väl hjälpa?
<dagon_> nope
<realubot> dagon_: Om du tar bort vlc med purge?
<dagon_> hm
<dagon_> testade jag iofs inte
<realubot> Då ska ju alla inställningar ryka?
<dagon_> ska testa nu
<realubot> dagon_: Annars låter det ju som om vlc har ändrat något premanent i ditt system ju. :S
<realubot> Utanför programmet.
<dagon_> det får vi inte hoppas
<realubot> "Both the CD and DVD installer of Ubuntu 10.04 automatically installs the PAE enabled kernel if it detects more than 3 Gb of available memory. In the case of the liveCD, a working network connection is required, since the PAE enabled kernel packages are not present on the CD.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Vad menar med det här:
<realubot> "It should be noted that there is no Virtual Address Extension. i.e. The applications still get the same amount of virtual memory since the Virtual addresses are still 32 bits while the Physical Addresses are of 36 bits. Therefore PAE is not at all equivalent to a 64 bit system.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Virtual och Physical när det kommer till RAM-minnen. Vad menas?
<dagon_> som det låter
<dagon_> och en purge hjälpte inte
<dagon_> kan ändå inte starta vlc
<dodel> hur formaterar man /dev/hda2 till swap? mkfs.swap?
<amelia> http://dump.linuxchick.se/20110327_003.jpg <- det börjar hända saker. hittade 30U grejjer som jag faktiskt hade tänkt behålla också. :)
<virtuald> varför samlar man inte grejerna i en förening med massa nördar och en stor lokal istället? :>
<dagon_> :)
<amelia> virtuald: för att folk inte är rädda om saker som är deras.
<dagon_> realubot: löste det, man kan starta vlc från terminal och starta med ett annat interface än det man ställt in
<dagon_> skönt att det ordnade sig
<dagon_> kom inte överens med "Gnome Mplayer"
<virtuald> amelia: jaha men de kan väl vara delägare då
<dagon_> amelia: du menar att folk inte är rädda om saker som inte är deras? :)
<virtuald> så är det nog, men den hypotetiska filantropnördföreningen finns nog på riktigt också :p
<OrangeCat> Jävla mainframeporr.
<OrangeCat> Kan någon donera en 2 Mb/s-anslutning till Google så de deras sajt kan sluta buffra efter varje sekund?
<OrangeCat> De tycks driva den på dialup...
<dagon_> youtube är ju värre
<realubot> dagon_: Aha, fungerade inte purge eller du provade inte?
<OrangeCat> Syftar på YouTube.
<dagon_> realubot: purge funkade inte men vlc --intf qt startade upp med standard interface och sen kunde jag fixa inställningarna
<realubot> Ok.
<dagon_> nu vet du det om du klantar dig ;)
<realubot> Det finns ju en option i 10.04+ som heter toram. Det kanske är något för att köra hela Ubuntu i RAM-minnet?
<realubot> dagon_: Jag är inte så klanrig. ;)
<realubot> *klantig
<realubot> dagon_: Jag visste faktiskt att det finns massor av CLI kommandon i VLC.
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> dagon_: http://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_command-line_help
<realubot> Jag är lite inne på att skapa en Ubuntu-installation som bootar helt i RAM. Därefter får jag ha en partition på USB-minnet som är permanent lagring.
<dagon_> verkar smutt
<dagon_> lär ju gå undan om du vettig hastighet på ramet
<realubot> Mhm. Jag misstänker att det kommer bli snabbt. Dom rekommenderar att man gör en Custom Live där man plockar bort OpenOffice.
<dagon_> realubot: det låter vettigt
<realubot> Det får bli en annan gång. Det var ju inget man river av på några minuter. :S
<realubot> Aja, tanken är att ha en CustomLiveCD som man bootar i RAM från ett USB och där man har en partition på USB-minnet för permanent lagring, typ persistent USB.
<amelia> OrangeCat: inte en enda mainframe på den bilden..
<OrangeCat> Grrrrr...
<OrangeCat> Alla feta gamla datorer är mäjjnfräjjms.
<realubot> amelia: Vad ska du ha det till?
<Philip5> realubot: hon ska nog bara ha dem för att impa på dig ;)
<dagon_> hehe
<realubot> Philip5: Det var precis vad jag trodde. Varför postar hon annars bilden här?
<OrangeCat> amelia är kär i realubot.
<OrangeCat> Eller vice versa.
<virtuald> hmm
<dagon_> vice versa är troligare
<barzam> vilken tillfredsställelse när man löser ett problem i Latex
<dagon_> 8]
<barzam> herregud, nu kan jag sova gott
<virtuald> orangecat och realubot, har ni bevisat att ni inte är samma person än?
 * dagon_ väntar med spänning
<amelia> :P
<virtuald> :>
<amelia> realubot: jag ska köra Tru64 och OpenVMS
<dagon_> amelia är hardcore
<dagon_> jag vill hitta en tjej som amelia
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> dagon_: hon kanske har en syrra ;)
<dagon_> jag skulle föredra en klon
<Philip5> så pass
<amelia> dagon_: jag har en bror som är spelutvecklare. :P
<dagon_> inte intressant
<dagon_> jag svingar inte på det hållet :P
<amelia> inte han heller..
<dagon_> då så :P
<amelia> jaha, vad ska man göra nu då?
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju5sF3YUseU
<amelia> dagon_: haha
<amelia> kanske dags att sova lite... har varit en tuff helg..
<realubot> amelia: Och vad ska du ha Tru64 och OpenVMS?
<realubot> till?
<OrangeCat> Bättre med putläppade, storbystade, stringbärande bimbos än supernördiga och tekniskt kunniga minidatorsamlerskor, ju.
<realubot> Problemet är att en putläppande, storbystad bla bla bla inte accepterar att du sitter framför datorn mer än 5 minuter.
<OrangeCat> =/
<OrangeCat> Har aldrig varit med en sådan. Vad vill de då?
<realubot> Då börjas det suckas. Pust, suck, stön, är du inte klar med datorn snart?
<OrangeCat> "Håller du fortfarande på mä dä där data?"
<dagon_> OrangeCat: det är bättre med en putläppad, storbystad, stringbärande bimbo som är supernördig och tekniskt kunnig
<realubot> OrangeCat: Dom vill att ni ska kolla på Big Brother eller Idol.
<OrangeCat> dagon_: Tror ej det är tekniskt möjligt att sådan existerar.
<OrangeCat> realubot: Hjälp....
<dagon_> OrangeCat: det tror jag nog
<realubot> Ensam mamma söker och Paradise Hotel är rätt populärt oxå.
<OrangeCat> Nja... möjligen om hon gör sig till med flit.
<OrangeCat> Antingen att hon är smart och kunnig men spelar dum bimbo, eller ÄR bimbo och låtsas kunna saker. :P
<realubot> Linux är som porr. Det är något som man måste sköta snyggt om man har tjej. Annars blir det inte tjafs.
<dagon_> works for me
<OrangeCat> "Cha-cha, bloggeeeeen! Idah har jah typ köpt väzta coola VAX:en från KTH *tihi* Aaaah... o mina nya glajjor ä från D&G! *Puuzzz!!!*"
<dagon_> vafan är glajjor?
<realubot> Hehe
<OrangeCat> Typ solglasögon.
<realubot> Det finns en del snygga tjejer på Datorteknik på CTL faktiskt.
<realubot> x_link: Come on!
<OrangeCat> Fast egentligen är det en högst akademisk diskussion eftersom att även om de existerar så har de stadigt sällskap sedan många år garanterat.
<realubot> x_link: Let's dance!
<dagon_> OrangeCat: inget som man inte kan göra något åt
<OrangeCat> CTL = Chalmers Tekniska... Lada?
<realubot> OrangeCat: Ja, där sa du nåt.
<realubot> Chalmers Tekniska Lekskola
<OrangeCat> Kanske typo? CTH...
<realubot> Jag tror att amfetamin är ett säkrare kort än Linux när det kommer till att få brudar.
<OrangeCat> Lajjnucks är bara en fet gammal pingvin.
<realubot> Det är ju inte så ofta det kommer in brudar i kanalen och frågar efter han den där som har ett eget PPA och som patchar nya versioner av program, har någon hans nummer?
<OrangeCat> Alltid undrat hur det kan vara så otroligt viktigt med vilken "kernel" man kör. Linux verkar ju dessutom ha skrivits om totalt och gjorts om många gånger...
<dagon_> drivrutiner osv
<realubot> Är det så viktigt då? Jag har aldrig hört att det är viktigt?
<amelia> realubot: jag vet inte hur andra gör, men själv gör jag saker som jag tycker är roliga som inte nödvändigtvis ska leda till ett specifikt mål. jag har hört att man ibland benämner sånt som hobby eller fritidsintresse. ;)
<OrangeCat> Eftersom det är ett sådant jävla tjat om Linux så verkar det viktigt.
<OrangeCat> Just Linux är ju i allting istället för något annat.
<realubot> amelia: Ok, hobby då.
<OrangeCat> amelia: Du får gå tillbaka i tiden längre och börja köra ångdrivna analoga datorer.
<realubot> Linux är min hobby.
<realubot> Typ.
<OrangeCat> Fast det kanske är steampunk...
<amelia> OrangeCat: nej, det är just DEC som är intressant för mig.
<OrangeCat> =(
<OrangeCat> Knäppt.
<OrangeCat> Läskiga datorer.
<amelia> OrangeCat: fast jag har funderat på att bygga kopior av BARK och BESK med moderna komponenter.
<OrangeCat> BARK och BESK... de låter robusta.
<amelia> det är de.
<OrangeCat> BARSK och SUR.
<dagon_> det låter burdust
<OrangeCat> Djupa Tanken.
<OrangeCat> Jag stör mig otroligt mycket på att de där enorma gamla datorerna är svagare än dagens små enheter. Jag vill att de ska vara snabbare/bättre på något sätt.
<amelia> OrangeCat: Binär Aritmetisk Relä-Kalkylator och Binär Elektronisk SekvensKalkylator
<amelia> OrangeCat: de är bättre på ett sätt. de är mer grundläggande, man kan plocka ur delar och löda och fixa, bygga egna kretskort och sånt. riktigt trevligt.. det är ju inget som är möjligt i nya burkar, det är bara att slänga och köpa nytt.
<OrangeCat> Om man har passande delar... Tycker de verkar ganska "integrerade".
<amelia> OrangeCat: om vi pratar riktigt gammalt typ innan 80-talet så är det ju bara att beställa specialdesignade mönsterkort och sen sätta sig med lödkolven.
<OrangeCat> Även idag måste det ju finnas "stordatorer" som typ regeringen använder? Inte har väl de en quad-core-x86:a för sådant?
<OrangeCat> Som jag förstår det har Sverige sedan typ 1970-talet haft stora datorer för att beräkna en massa saker.
<OrangeCat> Och USA typ sedan 1960-talet.
<amelia> regeringen känns inte direkt som stordator-krävande organisation. banker och försäkringsbolag har dock.
<OrangeCat> Gör den inte?
<dagon_> *host* FRA *host*
<amelia> möjligen att de har en minidator, men troligen inte.
<virtuald> fra har väl någon på den där topplistan
<amelia> FRA har ju i princip inget med regeringen att göra och hur som helst har inte de heller stordator, de kör något kluster på hp-blad om jag inte minns fel.
<OrangeCat> Så de beräknar allting i någon jävla rackserver någonstans? :(
<OrangeCat> Som kör vadå? PHP CLI?
<virtuald> haha :>
<amelia> OrangeCat: du ska tänka på att det är skillnad på regeringen och riksdagen också.
<amelia> och att stordatorer, minidatorer och superdatorer skiljer sig åt.
<OrangeCat> Jag har aldrig fattat skillnaden mellan regeringen och riksdagen.
<amelia> i princip såhär: en stordator är en stor hårdvara som kan köra flera instanser av ett eller flera operativsystem, en minidator är en stor hårdvara som endast kan köra en instans och en superdator är flera små datorer som körs som en stor.
<OrangeCat> Trodde superdator bara var en otroligt snabb dator med över X gigaflopps eller något, oavsett vad den gör.
<amelia> OrangeCat: riksdagen är konstant, regeringen byts om folket röstar annorlunda.
<OrangeCat> "De där onda typerna som bestämmer allt idiotiskt och som bränner alla dyra skattepengar på dumheter."
<dagon_> 8]
<OrangeCat> Läser ALLTID "dragon"...
<dagon_> alla verkar göra det
<virtuald> va nää
<virtuald> vi väljer till riksdagen
<virtuald> och riksdagen väljer till regeringen
<virtuald> och kan även avsätta regeringen
<amelia> virtuald: jag tänkte it-systemsmässigt
<virtuald> hmm
<virtuald> jaja
 * virtuald nickar och ler
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-19
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad vet du om det gör nytta eller inte
<realubot> ?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är inte dina argument som har fått mig att fundera på nytta i.a.f.
<maxjezy> jag frågade vad fått dig att tänka
<maxjezy> inte om jag fått dig att tänka om.
<realubot> Det är klart att det gör någon nytta. Jag seedar ju med 1+ MiB/s.
<realubot> Frågan är bara hur stor skillnad det gör i det stora hela.
<maxjezy> säkert inte kännbar skillnad
<maxjezy> du seedar typ 40 distros?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> 48
<realubot> För att vara exakt.
<maxjezy> är kanske värt att hjälpa till och seeda i början
<maxjezy> så man inte överbelastar servrarna
<maxjezy> men efter ett par dagar så tror inte jag det gör någon skillnad
<realubot> Jag antar att det gör någon nytta annars hade jag inte seedat non-stop i 1 MiB/s.
<maxjezy> det går fortare att ladda hem direkt från sidan än torrent för mig iaf
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, det är så små filer så det är ingen större vinst med att använda BitTorrent för att få upp hastigheten heller.
<realubot> Även om det skulle gå lite fortare någon gång.
<realubot> Med BitTorrent.
<realubot> Jag funderar på om man kanske borde seeda smartare. Jag seedar ju en del distar som är ovanliga och som kanske behöver hjälpen mer än Canonical.
<maxjezy> tror ubuntu klarar att levera iso filerna själv iaf
<realubot> Mageia t.ex.
<realubot> Och Trisquel.
<realubot> Mageia tankas hela tiden så jag antar att min utdelning gör nytta där. Dom har nog inte samma resurser att dela ut disten som dom större distarna.
<einand> realubot: klart att du gör en vinst i småfiler, eftersom du kan dra varje enskild fil från olika användare
<maxjezy> jag drar oftast hem iso direkt från sidan
<maxjezy> går på runt minuten
<maxjezy> torrent brukar sega i början
<einand> håller med
<einand> torrents är dock smidigt på release dagen
<realubot> Tidsmässigt finns det ingen mening med att tanka torrents av linuxdistar men kanske resursmässigt för dom som driver servrarna.
<realubot> Det avlastar ju deras servrar men frågan är om det eg. spelar någon roll. Kanske för smådistarna.
<realubot> Man tycker i.o.f.s. att Ubuntu borde lastbalansera så när det är lågt tryck på servrarna så använda kapacitén till något annat.
<realubot> einand: Jag snackar inte om vinsten att ladda ner från BitTorrent eller från FTP. Jag snackar om vilken nytta man gör när man delar ut linuxdistar med BitTorrent.
<maxjezy> räcker med en seedare
<maxjezy> alla andra är onödiga
<maxjezy> men de klart, vill man bidra till canonicals vinst så är torrent ett bra alternativ
<arand> Jag har för mig till exempel crunchbang endast distribueras via torrent
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju bra om Canonical gör vinst så Ubuntu lönar sig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det blir mer öppen kod till oss ju bättre det går för Canonical, typ.
<realubot> arand: Jag kolla in Crunchbang.
<realubot> arand: http://crunchbang.org/download/
<realubot> arand: Dom har direct downloads också.
<arand> Ah, då har det ändrats sen sist
<realubot> Jag drog ner 32/64 bits torrents i.a.f.
<realubot> Dock tveksamt om det gör någon nytta men men...
<P3n|sXpert> Hej
<realubot> P3n|sXpert: Hello
<P3n|sXpert> Hur är laget?
<realubot> How is the team?
<P3n|sXpert> realubot, vet inte
<realubot> P3n|sXpert: dunno
<P3n|sXpert> Shit, i meant läget probably
<realubot> Skit, jag menar team antagligen
<P3n|sXpert> Whatever. Look, hur känner ni er?
<realubot> P3n|sXpert: Error: Unknown phrase.
<P3n|sXpert> Använd debian
<realubot> P3n|sXpert: Det är bra här. Hur är det med dig då?
<P3n|sXpert> realubot, Det är mycket bra här också. Jag sitter just nu och läser 8sidor.se
<P3n|sXpert> 4chan läser jag också
<P3n|sXpert> Gigantiska kukar asså
<realubot> Se där
<realubot> .
<realubot> Haha.
<realubot> Läs bildtexten till Jawas-gubben: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Swedish_language
<realubot> Det är lite troll-varning på Wikipedia-sidan: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Swedish_language
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Äsch. :(
<realubot> Det är ju inte Wikipedia. :D
<realubot> Vilken rickroll.
<realubot> Uncyklopedia. Helt otrolig sajt. Folk har lagt ner massor av tid på att skriva massa strunt. Det är nästan som på IRC.
<realubot> Visar inte Linux info om när en fil skapades?
<Kimmen_> jo
<phnom> Morrn
<amelia> morrn!
<rical> morrn
<haffe> God morgon kanalen.
<haffe> Jag har en fråga. Har någon här erfarenhet av dells laserskrivare? Är de lika dåliga som de en gång i tiden var, eller är det bättre nuförtiden?
<CasperN> godmorgon alla glada!
<haffe> Hej CasperN
<CasperN> någon här som jobbar med adritos ekonomisystem? typ någon kommunanställd eller så?
<CasperN> Aditro*
<K350> någon som fått urlview att funger amed firefox?
<haffe> Jag prövar igen nu när folk borde vara vakna.
<haffe> Är dells lasrar något att ha?
<kodein> ja hu! ja hukk!
<kodein> hur står sig lxc mot solaris zones?
<niklaswe> någon som har haft problem med rsyslog och tcp?
<andol> kodein: Rent spontant så tycker man nästan att HeMan borde ha någon åsikt därom.
<niklaswe> har nämligen lite problem.. när jag droppar en klient från en av mina rsyslog-servrar så slutar de logga på båda..
<niklaswe> någon som har varit med om detta?
<niklaswe> och har ett förslag på hur jag ska lösa problemet..
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> yeager: Är du närvarande?
<Umeaboy> Har en fråga till dig.
<Umeaboy> Tydligen inte.
<kodein> andol: ja, hu.
<Umeaboy> Finns det verkligen ett språk som heter Galisianska?
<Umeaboy> Galician alltså.
<Umeaboy> Det låter som att det är ett spanskt språk.
<kodein> galiciska heter det på svenska
<kodein> och ja, det finns och är nära besläktat med portugisiska
<kodein> galicien ligger ju för övrigt precis norr om portugal.
<Umeaboy> Hur står del talar det språket?
<Umeaboy> 10%?
<Umeaboy> Low German. LÃ¥g-Tyska? Va fasicken?
<Umeaboy> Viskar man då eller?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Det låter roligt iaf.
<kodein> det är tyskan som talades på slättlandet
<kodein> dvs, de nordligare delarna av tyskland
<kodein> t.ex. niedersachsen
<Umeaboy> OK.
<kodein> aka Hansatyska, så hyfsat nära besläktat med den typ av tyska vi svenskar talar
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Slarbertyska då alltså?! ;)
<Umeaboy> Herbe slerbe durbe derbe.
<haffe> Så, nu är produktiviteten tillbaka.
<kodein> concerta?
<haffe> Va?
<haffe> Vad pratar du om?
<spacebug-> ADHD verkar det som
<kodein> lilypond?
<haffe> Vänta.
<haffe> Jag tror jag förstår reglerna nu.
<haffe> Wankelmotor.
<kodein> Ottomotor
<haffe> Profas
<kodein> cisnormativ
<haffe> tellomer.
<kodein> remouladsås
<Umeaboy> Gräddfil
<kodein> Per Sinding-Larsen
<Umeaboy> Perve
<CasperN> vad tusan håller ni på med?
<kodein> vi skriver låtar åt bob hund
<Umeaboy> CasperN: Beats me. *Rycker på axlarna*
<CasperN> jaha
<Umeaboy> Bumbibärssaft.
<Umeaboy> Nähäpp.
<Umeaboy> Då provar jag med något annat ord då.
<Umeaboy> Klöver.
<haffe> En klocka
<Umeaboy> Smocka
<haffe> Höghöjdshotell.
<kodein> var tog produktiviteten vägen?
<haffe> Den spenderas på att producera nonsens.
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> Fånga Ubuntu, om ni frågar mig.
<Umeaboy> Du vet om att Hakuna betyder "Finns inga" va?
<Umeaboy> Carpe Ubuntu blir mer rätt.
<ticktock71> "Trojanen spreds genom en annons som distribuerats genom annonsnätverket Adfox.ru, som nu har tagit bort annonsen." <-- Hur kan en annons ha en trojan?
<amelia> det ligger ett java-script i annonsen som körs och utnyttjar ett hål i webbläsaren för att insallera något på din dator.. som ett exempel.
<amelia> vet inte hur det funkade med just den trojanen.
<ticktock71> Varför skulle en annons ha ett JS?
<HeMan> annonser i dag kan vara rätt komplexa
<HeMan> kan vara både JS och flash
<ticktock71> Ja, men varför? Vad behöver skriptas?
<HeMan> vad som visas för vem, statistikinhämtning, rotation av annonser osv osv
<ticktock71> Eh...
<ticktock71> Nu pratar du väl om själva reklamskriptet som bäddar in skit.
<ticktock71> Inte annonsen i sig.
<HeMan> det beror helt på hur annonsnätverket väljer att publicera sina annonser
<einand> interaktion med
<einand> spel m.m.
<einand> tex, så kan en reklambanners ha små "spel" som måste lösas
<HeMan> jo
<einand> finns många anledningar
<ticktock71> I så fall är det ju innuti Flash.
<ticktock71> Knappast äcklig JavaScript...
<ticktock71> *inuti
<haffe> Solen skiner.
<haffe> Vädret är fint.
<haffe> Får en att vilja dansa och röra på fötterna.
<maxjezy> haffe, synd att du inte var typ 20 år tidigare
<maxjezy> då hade du kunna vara med på sommar hajk
<HeMan> ticktock71: finns även JS-varianter
<HeMan> ticktock71: men det kan även vara flash-exploits
<amelia> spännande snubne
<amelia> snubbe*
<ticktock71> Förbannade skitprogram som kraschar hela tiden.
<maxjezy> Umeaboy, betyder inte hakuna finns?
<maxjezy> och matata inga bekymmer
<ticktock71> Ironiskt nog Flash-inkopplingsmodulen som skapar instabilitet f.n.
<ticktock71> Hakuna = inga. Matata = bekymmer.
<ticktock71> Hakuna matata -- de' e' oooord som e' bra!
<ticktock71> Hakuna matata -- gör att man blir glaaaaa'!
<ticktock71> Finns inga bekymmer, man blir lycklig var daaaaaa'!
<ticktock71> De' e' en härligt friiiiii, fi-lo-so-fiiiiii!
<maxjezy> pa-pumba?
<maxjezy> ba-pumba?
<maxjezy> inte för barnen
<realubot> Hur markerar man mer än en tabell åt gången i LibreOffice Writer?
<ticktock71> Genom att uppgradera till Äkta Microsoft Office 2003 Home Professional Student Edition.
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<HeMan> finns det som Linux-binär på Sparc?
<haffe> Tydligen så var dells laserskrivare inte så fantastiskt billiga när jag väl började lägga till funktionaliteten jag ivlle ha.
<maxjezy> tänk om microsoft, apple och canonical gick ihop
<HeMan> och bara producerade gpl-kod!
<haffe> Ja, tänk om.
<haffe> Apples kontrollfreakstendenser.
<haffe> Microsofts avdelningar som krigar med varandra.
<maxjezy> it would be lovely
<haffe> Och Cannoncials brist på organisation.
<maxjezy> haffe, det säger sig själv, kärlek är vad som skulle komma ut på andra sidan
<maxjezy> tänk att få implementera två paneler i windows
<maxjezy> mspaint mixat med gimp
<maxjezy> bara behöva trycka in en liten del av produktnyckeln till windows
<maxjezy> jag bara drömmer
<Barre> behöver namnförslag på ett nytt projekt, en blogg om datalagring/infromationshantering.. texter på svesnka sammanställt av diverse löst folk.. någon som har några bra förslag?
<CasperN> stasiarkivet?
<Barre> hahahah...
<CasperN> :P
<HeMan> Barre: "Ett i minne"
<Barre> HeMan: inte dumt... fnular lite på den.. fler?
<HeMan> Barre: "Var jag där, hade jag kul? - En blogg om lagring"
<HeMan> Barre: du sa inget om att det skulle vara bra namnförslag... :)
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Jo, men i Lejonkungen så sjunger de ju "Finns inga".
<Barre> sant...
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiiLOKZLXz :D
<maxjezy> Barre, naken och skitsur
<HeMan> Barre: "Jag vet vad du gjorde förra sommaren; En blogg om arkivering"
<Barre> maxjezy: najs... och en bild på mig när jag ligger i fosterställning i duschen och enbart sköljer kallvatten över mig
<maxjezy> Barre, asbra!
<Barre> HeMan: hahahahaha.... din hjärna skulle jag vilja titta in i.. bara litegrann så där :)
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiiLOKZLXz0 even
<HeMan> Barre: det finns en rätt bra illustration på matvarubutiker, det kallas "Pölsa"
<einand> bittin:
<einand> The URL contained a malformed video ID.
<einand> Sorry about that.
<bittin> einand: jo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiiLOKZLXz0
<bittin> missade lite bokstäver i första länken
<maxjezy> 0 är en siffra väl?
<bittin> jo
<maxjezy> :)
 * maxjezy måste skita, brb!
<kodein> maxjezy: håll oss uppdaterade
<HeMan> maxjezy: *phew* trodde helt du hade slutat med det
 * CasperN lär kanalen säga hej på ryska                                                                                                                                                 │   ~ #archlinux.se ▒│
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BupOwgDE7qw&
<CasperN> hmm... nackdel med tui baserade program :)
<haffe> CasperN: He?
<CasperN> har paste på mmb, och den gillar att ta med fel saker ibland, samt att klienten gillar att skicka slumpmässigt utan att jag trycker enter
<CasperN> mycket mysko om du frågar mig :)
<CasperN> sedan är det något skumt som tillåter mig att markera gränssnittet
<CasperN> måste komma på hur jag stänger av sådant obehagligt
<maxjezy> läskigt om man skrivit någonting som man inte vill skicka och den gör det automatiskt
<CasperN> mjo
<CasperN> vem vet vilka dumheter man kanske råkar skriva då :)
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> könsord, svordommar eller rent av sina inloggningsuppgifter till någon suspekt sida
 * Barre HeMan tjenis
<Barre> !FAIL!
<ubot2`> Factoid 'FAIL!' not found
<CasperN> men att gränssnittet dessutom markeras och inte bara texten är ^
<maxjezy> kodein, det gick bra btw
<CasperN> maxjezy: hur mycket gick du ned i vikt?
<maxjezy> CasperN, minst 50 gram kan ja tänka mig
<maxjezy> säkert mer
<maxjezy> jag tar sällan i bajset efter för att väga det
<CasperN> smarta människor väger sig före och sedan efter :)
<maxjezy> min "diamantvåg" tar inte mer än 500 gram
<CasperN> nä, då är det engångshandskar som gäller om man inte har en riktig våg
<kodein> maxjezy: så bra, nu kan jag sova lugnt igen
<maxjezy> good old engångsplasthandskar
<kodein> tmi.
<maxjezy> bacon, svamp, stek skiten i lök och tillsätt grädde.
<maxjezy> servera med pasta
<maxjezy> fifan va smarrigt de är
<HeMan> maxjezy: när du nu refererade till "skiten" fick jag lite konstiga bilder på din stekpanna...
<maxjezy> oj, jag menar godsakerna
<maxjezy> the goodies
<HeMan> förstod det sen
<CasperN> någon som har erfarenhet av Aditro? finns det något liknande open source projekt?
<CasperN> eller som vet om deras programvara bygger på något öppet projekt kanske?
<kodein> jag köpte lite ddr-minne, men det går inte att installera i datorn.
<kodein> kan någon hjälpa mig?
<kodein> så här ser minnet ut: http://www.lysator.liu.se/~busk/ddrminne.jpg
<realubot> LibreOffice buggar ju rätt hårt.
<Barre> kodein: det är inte så svårt som det ser ut, hitta en plan yta av metall och placera samtliga minnesmoduler plant med den vita sidan neråt. Så ser du ganska snabbt hur de skall monteras
<CasperN> realubot: då är du säkert duktig och fyller i en buggrapport eller två, eller hur?
<kodein> Barre: tak tak
<bittin> back home
<maxjezy> bacon bacon
<maxjezy> realubot, kör microsoft office istället
<j0ppe_> billig vpn till irssi/socks5 proxy?
<spacebug-> vpntunnel.se
<j0ppe_> thanks amigo spacebug-
<j0ppe_> spacebug-: har de verkligen shell access? eller så.. behöver inte shell vill bara ha irssi egentligen fast det ligger ju i shell
<coobra> spacebug-: !!!
<andol> j0ppe_: Låter mer som om du är ute efter en (lätt) VPS än en VPN?
<coobra> j0ppe_: släng upp en gammal pc med ubuntu serverLTS :D
<andol> (Jo, finns ju även lösa shellkonton, men VPS låter ju lättare att förväxla med VPN än ett shellkonto)
<coobra> heh
<j0ppe_> hehe
<andol> j0ppe_: Vad klassar du förresten som billigt?
<coobra> fins massa "freeshellskonton"
<j0ppe_> ja du.. behöver egentligen ingen bandbredd.. jag vill bara inte ha hostingen hemifrån, gärna utlandet
<andol> coobra: Har inte de en massa jobba/tråkiga restriktioner?
<j0ppe_> har en server som står med fungerande setup hemma
<j0ppe_> på en bra lina
<j0ppe_> men vps är absolut ett altenativ
<j0ppe_> jag vet inte vad jag klassar som billigt men några hundringar om året eller så är jag inte omöjlig för
<coobra> flexnet.pro
<coobra> :D
<andol> j0ppe_: Tja, beroende på hur billigt det ska vara så är http://www.bitfolk.com/ bra. Sen finns ju även http://www.linode.com/, på massor utav ställen.
<j0ppe_> £89.90 på ett år var väl inte så farligt
<Flygisoft> Någom som vet hur jag kan kolla progress när jag kopierar en mapp? typ någon progress bar
<andol> j0ppe_: Nej, men jag har märkt att folk har väldigt olika uppfattning kring vad som är billigt eller ej.
<spacebug-> j0ppe_: det är bara en vpn-tjänst, tror inte de tillhandahåller shells iofs
<bittin> ska åka hit om typ 2 veckor: http://www.ewerk-sb.de/
<spacebug-> hej coobra ;)
<amelia> godkväll!
<HeMan> gokväll!
<HeMan> insåg att har man två ipv6-tunnlar hem så måste man se till att routingen blir rätt...
<Nafallo> josses. det /ar/ kvall redan
<bittin> /ar/?
<Nafallo> /är/
<HeMan> i kväll får plattan glass!
<speedxcore> Någon som vet en dator man kan skriva på i fullt solsken? Jag har bara hittat en.. OLPC. blir nog en sån för terminalande på stranden.
<macrobat> Flygisoft: pipe:a genom pv
<HeMan> speedxcore: man kan köpa en PixelQi-skärm och montera relativt enkelt
<HeMan> speedxcore: den är iofs bara 10"
<HeMan> speedxcore: jag har en sån i min platta och den är trevligt
<HeMan> speedxcore: dock tappar den i stort sett all färg när det är ljust
<einand> tror nog det är omöjligt att hitta en skärm som klarar av normal bild vid full sol
<speedxcore> HeMan: det låter bra. Jag vill bara ha terminal och mail.
<speedxcore> HeMan: var köpte du din?
<Flygisoft> macrobat: Har du något exempel?
<HeMan> speedxcore: jag köpte min från notion ink
<HeMan> einand: Mirasol verkar väldigt lovande
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9WSTbbOOUY <3
<HeMan> speedxcore: på http://www.makershed.com/Pixel_Qi_display_p/mkpq01.htm har dom lös display
<Dynamit> Hej
<Dynamit> Jag håller på att göra ett Shell skript med egna variabler & ska göra en variable som kör kör igång ett program någon idé om hur jag ska göra?
<bittin> jag ska till Micro$oft på Torsdag
<Dynamit> Sluta svär bittin
<HeMan> Dynamit: MYAPP="/bin/ls"; $MYAPP
<einand> bittin: vad skall du göra där?
<einand> bittin: och stava rätt
<Dynamit> så att om jag ska trigga ~/Nokia/flasher-3.5/flasher-3.5 så blir det MYAPP="$HOME/Nokia/flasher-3.5/flasher-3.5"; $MYAPP
<bittin> einand: lyssna på då dom hypar Windows 8
<Dynamit> är det rätt uppfattat HeMan?
<HeMan> Dynamit: jo
<Dynamit> tack HeMan
<HeMan> Dynamit: du kan ju ha dom på olika rader
<Dynamit> \n för ny rad om inte jag minns fel
<Dynamit> eller minns jag fel?
<HeMan> Dynamit: så kan du göra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/891049/
<Dynamit> Vet att det finns en del fel men så här ser det ut just nu http://paste.ubuntu.com/891053/
<Dynamit> Men det är trots allt mitt första shell jag gör helt från början, Har hållit på med mest bat, Usch att jag svär
<HeMan> Dynamit: du ska inte ha $enable och $disable i slutet på rad 7 och 8
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag måste iväg nu, ev dyker jag upp senare
<Dynamit> Ok man tackar HeMan
<salmiak> jo jag undrar sparas hur respektive mapp ska visas nånstanns? var hittar jag det (om jag vill rensa så inga mappar koms ihåg nått särskilt visningssätt för) ?
<bittin> Chips N Bricks: http://scenesat.com/listen/normal/mid.m3u
<salmiak> hej bittin. vad är chips n bricks? låtar som handlar om elektronikprylar som konverterats till tegelstenar?
<bittin> salmiak: nepp nån slags chipmusik webradio show
<bittin> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/485247_10150631785418789_715888788_9289749_72439383_n.jpg wtf
<salmiak> ah
<bittin> verkar vara endast C64 musik
<bittin> detta avsnittet
<salmiak> ah. kansk man skulle lyssna ett öra på
<haffe> Ahhh, vad skönt fläkten varvar.
<haffe> Max cpubelastning.
<DILLIGAF> Tjena pojkar och flickor, en liten fråga. Om man har ett trådlöst nätverkskort i bärbar, samt ett externt via usb, kan man på något vänster stänga av det som finns i bärbara och bara få usb att funka?
<einand> DILLIGAF: ja
<DILLIGAF> einand: hur?
<einand> DILLIGAF: ifconfig eller iwconfig
<DILLIGAF> i terminalen
<DILLIGAF> ?
<DILLIGAF> kanske ska tillägga är jag är ganska så mycket rokiee
<DILLIGAF> hmm
<salmiak> man tycker sånt BORDE ju gå och fixa genom att högerklicka på nätverksymbolen i panelen och välja nått där i nån dialogruta eller så. men jag har ingen aning eftersom jag inte använder trådlöst utan föredrar nätverkskabel...
<DILLIGAF> vad ska jag skriva i Terminalen för att stänga av "wlan0"
<DILLIGAF> Saken är det att den krånglar det interna, så länge jag inte streamar en film på youtube så är det lungt sekunden jag gör det går det åt pipa, tappar min hastighet måste då starta om min router eller dator för att det ska funka igen, men hade ett usb kort liggandes. Tryckte in det och Voila. Funkar klockrent
<DILLIGAF> men jag vill att det ska stängas av helt. Så att datorn bara kör med det i USB då det funkar bäst
<DILLIGAF> är lite trött på att behöva koppla ifrån det varje gång jag startar upp datorn.
<salmiak> DILLIGAF: prova att skriva ifconfig bara, och sen kolla vad ditt inbyggda trådslösa kallas för , och sen på nästa rad skriva ifconfig vaddetnukantänaksheta down
<DILLIGAF> så det blir i detta falle tror jag ifconfig HWaddr 00:1f:3c:2d:27:6c down?
<salmiak> njae.... tänkte mer nått som "eth0" typ... men som sagt jag har ingen kolla på trådlöst
<salmiak> down betyder ta ner och up att aktivera iaf vad jag förstått
<DILLIGAF> dom heter wlan0 det interna
<DILLIGAF> och wlan1 som är usb
<salmiak> ah. skriva  ifconfig wlan0 down och sen ifconfig wlan1 up som nästa kommando så får vi se om det funkar
 * salmiak tycker inte om trådlöst och onödig radiosändande av data
<DILLIGAF> blir det då? Sudo ifconfig wlan0 down?
<salmiak> men det är klart... har man en lite bärbar som man vill surfa från hängmattan....  kanske om jag ska ta och skuva upp ett nätverksuttag på ett av hängmatteträden i sommar.... fast javisstja jag har ju ingen bärbar :(
<salmiak> jajustja, sudo måste kanske skriva före ja, men så tänkte jag du ska skriva ja
<haffe> salmiak: Borde väl räcka med en 150 meter lång nätverkskabel.
<salmiak> fast är det den datorn som du kör irc nu från så tappar vi ju dig tills du fått upp det igen på den andra.
<salmiak> haffe: ja riktigt så stor tomt har vi nog inte. sen ska man väl helst försöka hålla nätverkskabeln max 100 meter. iaf om kör gigabit.. sådär 130m ska annars inte vara nått problem sägs det.
<Dynamit> HeMan om du är vid burken: tack för hjälpen nu har jag rätt avancerat Shell skript för att vara första gången jag skriver helt ifrån början
<HeMan> Dynamit: varsågod!
<Dynamit> Du kan få se den ska bara lägga till flash kommando först
<Dynamit> Shell skriptet är för dem Nokia som har MeeGo eller Maemo som firmware
<Dynamit> Hur är det man göra yes/no förfrågan för att fortsätta
<Dynamit> ?
<HeMan> Dynamit: använd read
<Dynamit> ok
<HeMan> Dynamit: ska se om jag hittar något bra exempel
<Dynamit> man tackar
<Dynamit> HeMan
<Dynamit> att du orkar med en som ändå är så "noob" så inte ens klarar av basic shell
<HeMan> Dynamit: :)
<haffe> Dynamit: Har du läst 'introduction to bahs programming'?
<haffe> bash programming.
<HeMan> Dynamit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891246/
<realubot> Hur gör man i LibreOffice Calc för att multiplicera A1 med B1 och sedan addera alla produkter av AX * BX, t.ex. A1*B1 + A2 * B2 + A3 * B3 o.s.v.
<Dynamit> Nix har lärt mig genom att man kunde väldigt avancerad bat när man typ var 4 år vet att det låter som skryt men det är sanningen. Efter som man har bat kunskaper så har man lätt att snappa upp hur shell funkar när man leker med färdigbyggda skript
<Dynamit> men nu gör jag en ifrån grunden
<Dynamit> Ok man tackar HeMan
<realubot> I found it! http://superuser.com/questions/312688/calculate-sum-of-products-in-libreoffice
<einand> vad otäckt, hitta en random bild på facebook, och så står jag i ena hörnet https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428658_10150584238675946_536675945_9513362_1207192474_n.jpg
<Dynamit> finns det något lätt sätt att göra ett shell skript som gör att jag kan högerklicka på txt filen och skicka innehållet till pastebin med vald poster namn? så jag slipper kopiera och klistra in hela tiden
<Dynamit> helst med bestämd syntax val
<Dynamit> HeMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891266/ sådär ser det första shell skriptet jag har byggt ifrån grunden ut just nu
<HeMan> Dynamit: ok
<Dynamit> Vad tycker du för att vara första gången totalt ifrån början?
<HeMan> Dynamit: jovars, men det funkar inte va?
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller gör select det du vill?
<Dynamit> Vad är det som skulle vara fel val 2 funkar i alla fall
<HeMan> Dynamit: ok, jag har aldrig använt select
<Dynamit> någon bra idé om förkortning för enable?
<Dynamit> tänkte göra en text som typ ser ut så här $R&D (sedan status som ska skrivas) så jag kan anv. variablen istället för att behöva upprepa texten så det blir flera rader onödig kod
<Dynamit> oj $R.D så klart  inte $R&D
<Dynamit> eller skulle $R&D vara snyggare?
<Dynamit> verkar i vi som R&D="" inte ens är möjligt
<Dynamit> hm har stött på problem $USER ekar inte anv. namnet trodde den skulle göra det
<HeMan> echo $USER
<HeMan> & betyder "kör i bakgrunden" så det går inte använda för variabelamn
<Nafallo> hrm
<Dynamit> sätt dem får het ERD och ORD
<Nafallo> nagon annan som kor precise?
<Dynamit> kor? kör menar du hoppas jag
<Dynamit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/891318/ HeMan någon idé hur jag ska lösa det?
<Nafallo> precis
<Dynamit> Nix har inte prövat det Naffalo
<HeMan> Nafallo: jo
<HeMan> Nafallo: både på laptop och servern
<Nafallo> HeMan: bluetooth? :-)
<Nafallo> 18VAAA2I9: racker inte en klient?
<HeMan> Nafallo: har inte provat
<Nafallo> HeMan: hrm. mitt vagrar scanna efter suspend :-/
<HeMan> Nafallo: ok
<Nafallo> HeMan: valdigt irriterande.
<HeMan> Nafallo: jag har problem med att jag bara kan göra suspend2ram en gång
<HeMan> Nafallo: men det har jag haft sedan 10.04 eller nått sånt
<Nafallo> HeMan: rapportera bugg? :-P
<HeMan> Nafallo: jao, men jag tänkte jag skulle försöka isolera vad det är som inte funkar
<Dynamit> HeMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/891325/ där är som skriptet ser ut just nu förstår inte hur jag ska lösa problemen som är http://paste.ubuntu.com/891318/
<HeMan> Dynamit: börja med att ta bort ; i slutet på varje rad
<HeMan> Dynamit: sen är enable ett reserverat ord i bash
<HeMan> Dynamit: eller rättare sagt, ;; måste du ha kvar
<Dynamit> ok
<Nafallo> HeMan: sluta tank :-)
<Dynamit> såg ett fel nu också LoL
<HeMan> Nafallo: jag har kommit fram till att det inte är någon modul som ställer till det
<Nafallo> HeMan: da har du funderat for lange ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: mmm
<Dynamit> vad i vrf. tror terminalen att R&D, mode, is, Disable är filer för
<Dynamit> haha print ställde till det
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/aYCBh#22 here is my picture of the one who captured me
<Dynamit> Wee nu gör R&D mode enable valet och R&D mode disable valet sitt nu är det bara Flash kommando kvar då
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag testade köpa dom delarna du la ihop åt mig på komplett, blev billigare: http://delafilen.nu/u/1332194586_kkomplett.png
<Dynamit> Hur gör jag för att få den att automatisk skriva anv. namnet jag har prövat $USER men det svarar inte som det borde
<einand> Dynamit: prova ${USER}
<Dynamit> okey
<einand> Dynamit: om du skall använda en variabel tillsammans med andra saker, bör du alltid använda det i typ ${variabel}
<Dynamit> echo 'Hello ${USER} make your choice: '
<Dynamit> den matar ändå ut echo 'Hello ${USER} make your choice: '
<einand> precis
<einand> ja, för att du har '
<einand> skriv "
<einand> i stället
<Dynamit> Man tackar
<einand> np
<einand> Dynamit: skumma igenom denna lite http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<realubot> kodein: Du har valt ett annat chassi men visst.
<realubot> kodein: Äsch. Fel.
<Dynamit> It's ALIVE... IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!
<Dynamit> Nu har jag ett skript som underlättar ganska kompliserade kommandon ändå
<Dynamit> för kommandorna som ska matas in för att lägga N900 i R&D mode och få ur den ur R&D mode är inte korta men den jobbigaste är nog om man måste flasha om t.ex. N900 där kan vi snacka lång text med kommandon
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/KsGstqPi Så ser det ut just nu ska väl lyxa till det någon gång med "GUI" i shell variant någongång
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/cfXsVTiq när jag ska lägga telefonen i R&D läge
<Dynamit> ;)
<einand> Dynamit: visst är det skönt när saker går att göra så lägg (även om själva scriptande var jobbigt pga ovana)
<Dynamit> Helt ovant är det ju inte har hållt på förr med bat och shell (förlåt fader för att jag har syndat :P). Dock har jag inte skrivit helt ifrån grunden. Kunde bat jäklit bra när jag var 4-9 år kommer inte ihåg när vanan med dos började försvinna men vid 4 års ålder kunde jag det jäklit bra, nu kommer man knappt ihåg hälften så grund har man ju
<Dynamit> Vet att det där om 4 år gammal låter som skryt men det är bara sanningen
<Dynamit> einand: Vad tycker du om detta http://pastebin.com/xsRiCFFn ?
<Dynamit> NN kommer väldigt snart försvinna pga. brandväggen kommer slå ifrån brandväggen
<Dynamit> ska ändå sova nu så det är bra att den gör det
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<einand> Dynamit: rad 1 ser inte söt ut
<Dynamit> vet måste fixa den
<einand> inte rad 2 heller
<Dynamit> dem måste jag lösa men som sagt när som helst dödar brandväggen internet tillgången
<Dynamit> om den inte har ballat ur nu igen
<einand> Dynamit: lägg in ett test, så om du inte är root, så varnar programmet att du inte kan köra det
<maxjezy> einand, hur går det med kameran?
<einand> maxjezy: finfint
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska inte du skaffa en?
<maxjezy> Philip5, joooo
<einand> http://imgur.com/a/Frubo#0 och http://imgur.com/a/aYCBh#0
<maxjezy> einand, hur stort är ditt shackbräde?
<einand> maxjezy: 1x1 dm ;)
<maxjezy> ah va litet
<einand> :)
<maxjezy> tänkte om vi skulle leka lite camera tracking
<einand> aha
<maxjezy> hade varit nice med ett shackbräde och modellera bitarna och leka
<maxjezy> pjäser
<einand> kanske
<maxjezy> kanske de heter
<maxjezy> jag har filmat både igår och ikväll
<maxjezy> men materialet blir konstigt
<maxjezy> svårt att tracka
<maxjezy> tror det blir lins distorsion
<maxjezy> hur det nu stavas
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du att filma med?
<maxjezy> mobiljäveln
<maxjezy> galaxy
<maxjezy> s
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> svår att hålla stadigt?
<maxjezy> näe inte speciellt men den har svårt att hålla någon vettig fokus
<maxjezy> så då blir pixlarna blurriga
<maxjezy> och trackers tappar
<maxjezy> så får jag inte min sexuella njutning av att tracka film
<Philip5> skaffa en dslr eller en enklare digitalvideokamera
<maxjezy> funderar på video
<maxjezy> är nog bättre för video
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du inget skoj att tracka hemma
<Philip5> ja generellt sett så är den det
<Philip5> har inte funderat så myckt på tracking
<maxjezy> kök?
<maxjezy> något bra belyst område kanske?
<maxjezy> ut genom fönstret?
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> största fördelen med att filma med en dslr är ju att man kan få så korta skärpedjup
<Philip5> det är ju nästan bara riktigt dyra videokameror som kan göra liknande
<maxjezy> jo de är koolt
<maxjezy> fan att ja sålde min canon
<maxjezy> sån där med ccd sensor
<maxjezy> 30 ggr optik zoom
<maxjezy> nu sitter man här med blender och vill tracka så har man inget vettigt
<maxjezy> förstår ni grabbar
<maxjezy> hur det känns
<maxjezy> funderar på att lägga ner 3D
<maxjezy> kostar för mycket
<einand> jag talar svenska flytande även när jag drunkar - mitt goddnatt sitat
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-20
<realubot> Hallå tjejer?
 * realubot undrar vart alla tjejr har tagit vägen...
<realubot> *tjejer
<realubot> Ni har väl inte skrämt iväg brudarna med allt nördsnack?
<maxjezy> jag håller på med ett spel
<maxjezy> vad gör ni
<phnom> Morrn
<kodein> ja hu! ja hukk!
<haffe> God morgon kanalen.
<larsemil> god morgon. long time no seen
<propus> hello!
<amelia> morrn
<Barre> tjenis
<propus> amelia, har fröken sovit gott? =)
<larsemil> Barre: trivs du fortf på nya jobbet?
<larsemil> 5morrn
<andol> larsemil: Tänkte ta och försöka rekrytera honom annars? :)
<larsemil> nope!
<larsemil> andol: spännande tider, vi håller på och expanderar!
<andol> larsemil: I någon särskild riktning, eller mest allmän tillväxt?
<Barre> kodein: jodå, visst trivs jag. Många utmanande uppgifter och varierande. Ibland tråkigt ibland kul.
<Barre> larsemil: ^^
<Barre> kodein: hilight fail, sorrt
<larsemil> andol: köper ett annat företag och deras kundstock
<andol> larsemil: Sedärja! Kan du i nuläget säga vilket företag det rör sig om?
<Barre> larsemil, nästa tora Internetmogul =)
<Barre> men snorvas.. jag kan inte skriva på tangentbordet idag
<amelia> propus: ja, men inte så länge som jag skulle behövt. själv?
<jolaren> hum hum
<propus> amelia, jodå.. dock vart de inte heller så länge för mig heller.. :P
<larsemil> andol: inte innan några papper är påskrivna
<andol> larsemil: Ante mig nästan. Hursom, kul att det händer saker!
<larsemil> jo väldigt.
<larsemil> så nu går vi från en heltid till två heltid! woho!
<larsemil> nästa företag vi spekulerar i att ta över är google.
<amelia> haha
<haffe> Hallå kanalen.
<Barre> larsemil: en personalökning på 100% är inte enkel att genomföra, men det positiva är väl att firmafesterna blir lite roligare ;P
<larsemil> Barre: aningen. ;)
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Toalettbesök som avbrott i aktiviteten.
<kodein> Barre: :(
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha
<Barre> huh?
<Nafallo> Barre: tror han fick syn pa en bild av dig ;-)
<bamsefar> Barre: Om larsemils firmafester. :)
<Barre> Nafallo: tack, den var snäll :P
<coffe> tjo
<Nafallo> heh
<larsemil> men herregud! barre coffe nafallo amelia och bamsefar har pratat samma förmiddag. det är ju sjukt, fattas bara att yeager skulle göra entre så skulle det vara som förr i tiden.
<amelia> larsemil: visst hade det varit grymt?
<amelia> larsemil: men yeager är pappaledig från mirkken. :)
<larsemil> det är väl när man är pappaledig man ska mirca? :O
<andol> larsemil: Spontangissning är att vissa mer folk som rycker i dem på irc...
<kodein> man är ju inte ledig från att vara förälder när man är föräldraledig, har jag fått höra
<larsemil> nej lunchdags!
<Barre> jaha... är det svårt (för mig) att skapa ett eget wp tema? Hittar inget som är som jag vill. (en retorisk fråga.. läs: någon som känner sig manad att vara behjälplig när jag försöker knacka ett eget schema?)
<amelia> Barre: det är inte sååå svårt... det svåraste är det där med talangen för design.
<amelia> Barre: använd något tema typ Toolbox som grund så är det mycket lättare
<amelia> fast det hjälper ju fortfarande inte ett skit om man saknar talang för design och layout. :P
<Barre> amelia: det är alltså kört för mig... när det kommer till design så är min tumme centralt placerad på ryggen :/
<propus> *BRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL* i skogen!
<larsemil> Barre: det är enkelt att bygga tema
<larsemil> fungerar den här länken för er? http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&drKey=1359&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1349864&v=1&libid=1332247102428&out=http%3A%2F%2Fgoo-inside.me%2Fdevs%2Fandromadus%2Faudacityb1.zip&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.swedroid.se%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D56823%26page%3D3&title=%5BROM%5D%5B3-17-12%5D%20Andromadus%20Audacity%20Beta%201%20%5BICS%5D%20-%20xda-developers&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fgoo-in
<larsemil> oj!
<larsemil> hang on
<larsemil> http://goo-inside.me/devs/andromadus/audacityb1.zip
<larsemil> jag får redirectloop
<Barre> larsemil: fungerar (den andra länken alltså), 109MB fil
<larsemil> funkar inte här.
<larsemil> hur kan det bli loop för mig men funka för er?
<kodein> erfarenhet
<Barre> larsemil: du har möjligtvis inte loopia som ISP?
<hy0z> usch för loopia
<larsemil> Barre: rimshot!
<andol> larsemil: Jomentitta, du kör fortfarande DNS via Loopia? :P
<larsemil> andol: mmm
<Barre> larsemil: då är du numera min stylesheet support, nivå 1-999
<larsemil> Barre: ..
<Barre> larsemil: försent att backa på den, sårry
<HeMan> Har ni tänkt på att 9.9999% också är five-niner?
<kodein> det funkar inte så
<Barre> HeMan: hahahaha... klockrent!
<kodein> nine fives
<kodein> 55.5555555
<Barre> gräsgräsgräsgräsgräs
<Barre> high-5
 * kodein hade 100% på sina system förra året (bortsett från planerade driftstörningar, förstås, och sen har ju nätverksavdelningen lägre SLA än vad vi har, så allt är ändå önsketänkande)
 * Barre undrar om han gåck för långt och för långsökt
<kodein> gådde du för långt?
<HeMan> planerade driftstopp räknas också
<kodein> nä
<HeMan> kunden blir drabbad oavsett om det är planerat eller ej
<HeMan> dom kan inte använda tjänsten
<kodein> inte då
<kodein> mina driftsättningar är efter deras kontorstid
<kodein> men tillgängligheten räknas 24/7, och vi har bara bemanning på kontorstid. det är ändå bara fantasisiffror alltihop
<andol> kodein: Alla doktorander då? Bryr du dig inte om deras kontorstid? :-)
<larsemil> eller alla som är i amerika på tjänsteresa?
<kodein> andol: de är ju inte mina kunder, så det är klart jag inte bryr mig om dem
<maxjezy> godmorgon kanalen
<bamsefar> kodein: Jobbigt läge. :P
<kodein> mayhaps
<bittin> var på möte på en liten ISP jag kanske ska börja praktisera på idag
<Krawlezt> Nice! :)
<andol> bittin: Grattis!
<bittin> -idag +kanske efter påsk
<bittin> fast vetefan om jag kan hjälpa dom med så mycket jag är rätt n00b på att driva en ISP men antar att jag kan lära mig endel och skadar inte att prova vara där 1månad om jag får
<andol> bittin: Vi är alla n00bs, mer eller mindre. Gäller bara att jobba med lärandet så kommer man långt.
<EAG> nån av er som vet hur/var man ändrar startsida i installationsfilerna för en android-rom?
<EAG> startsida för webläsaren
<EAG> jag ska trycka ut 40-50 installationer på telefoner och skulle bra gärna vilja sätta en startsida i webläsaren direkt i installationsfilerna
<speedxcore> Kommer 12.04 ha 3.3 kernel?
<andol> speedxcore: Det skulle förvåna mig mycket.
<ticktock71> "För miljöns skull - skriv inte ut detta meddelande i onödan" <-- Vem skriver ut saker i onödan?
<realubot> bittin: Det är ju när du inte har koll på deras grejer som praktiken är som mest lärorik för dig. Om du hade haft kollen så skulle du sökt jobb där och inte praktik.
<bittin> realubot: söker mest praktik på ställen för att jag tvingas
<realubot> bittin: Tvingas?
<realubot> Är du inte sjukpensionerad? Vem tvingar dig?
<bittin> realubot: inte direkt, kommunen
<realubot> Aha.
 * realubot söker praktik som op i den här kanalen.
<realubot> speedxcore: Det verkar som om 3.3 är standard i 12.04.
<realubot> *3.2
<bittin> http://feber.se/mobil/art/238922/smartphones_fr_ungdomar_att_fe/ :d
<realubot> Menar jag så klart.
<ticktock71> "via DN.se" <-- Fint sätt att säga att "vi har snott hela skiten och gör pengar på det".
<ticktock71> Riktigt vidrigt med folk som ska dokumentera allting och ladda upp offentligt.
<ticktock71> Hatar sådana människor.
<amelia> realubot: tyvärr måste vi meddela att platsen redan är tillsatt.
<realubot> amelia: Av vem då? Vem praktiserar som op här?
<realubot> itmannen? Han gick ju en op-kurs.
<bittin> om itmannen blir op partar jag
<bittin> forever
<ticktock71> Sluta blanda svenska och engelska.
<realubot> bittin: Haha. Varför?
<ticktock71> Antingen eller.
<amelia> realubot: det är konfidentiellt.
 * realubot smygpraktiserar med att kicka amelia.
<ticktock71> Bajsa på en koooooooooo.
<speedxcore> jag försöker få find att ta emot en lista med filnamn och söka på dom namnen. Tips
<badkokos> Slänger in en fråga, Jag har ubuntu installerat via windows och skulle vilja montera HDDn som jag har ubuntu installerat på, (alltså resterande delen av disken som inte är dedikerat till ubuntu) går detta att göra. (har 11.10)
<bittin> funderar på om jag ska till Skogsfesten III iår eller inte
<Barre> larsemil: pingeliping
<johanbr> badkokos, vad säger "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<realubot> speedxcore: while read line; do find $HOME $line; done < file.txt
<realubot> speedxcore: Eller något?
<badkokos> johanbr /dev/sdb1 ser ut att vara den disken jag letar efter
<badkokos> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 säger att disken redan är monterad, vilket den iof är om nu filsystemet använder samma disk?
<arand> badkokos: Den brukar ligga monterad på /host eller så i wubi
<badkokos> "enligt mtab är /dev/sdb1 redan monterat på /host"
<badkokos> kan nog vara så hehe
 * arand mumsar i sig en kaka
<badkokos> tackar så mycket för hjälpen
<badkokos> en följd fråga bara hur kommer jag in i /host smidigast? använde "terminalen:"nautilus /host" Men det borde väll kunna gå att skapa en genväg?
<badkokos> vet att man kan gå via "filsystem/host" också.
<badkokos> löste det.
<_Trullo> updating xulrunner to 1.9.2
<maxjezy> vad tycker ni funkar bäst av dessa två alternativ, windows i virtuell miljö som körs i ubuntu eller ubuntu i virtuell miljö som körs i windows?
<maxjezy> dvs, vilket operativsystem funkar bäst i virtuell miljö
<maxjezy> av windows och linux
<maxjezy> funderar på hur jag ska sätta upp datorn framöver
<arand> Om du kör windows för spel är det ju rätt givet...
<maxjezy> jag skulle vilja att båda operativsystemen gick till sin fulla rätt
<maxjezy> men en får ju lida
<maxjezy> orkar inte dualboota längre
<maxjezy> tror kubuntu får gå i virtuell milj
<maxjezy> ö
<maxjezy> och windows 8 som main OS
<arand> Beror ju mycket på vilka program som är krävande och viktiga, personligen klarar jag inte av windows UI, men får köra dual i och med spel.
<maxjezy> UI spelar mig ingen större roll
<maxjezy> påverkar ju inte så mycket hur programmen spelar
<arand> Eller egentligen, har två burkar nu, så en windowsburk sitter i princip som en spelkonsoll
<maxjezy> windows leverar sån stabilitet så de överväger såna småsaker
<maxjezy> köpte nyligen en cam
<maxjezy> i linux funkar det knappt
<maxjezy> finns ju ingen vettig programvara
<maxjezy> det som följde med var bra program
<maxjezy> de blir bra
<maxjezy> sa shäriffen
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du lekt något med ocean i blender då? som det här klippet? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcgdtNeizg4
<maxjezy> Philip5, inte riktigt sådär
<maxjezy> men ungefär
<maxjezy> dynamic paint verkar nice
<maxjezy> Philip5, såg du spelet jag gjorde?
<maxjezy> lite små grafikbuggar bara
<maxjezy> lite wipeout känsla är jag ute efter
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9myxAksFNto
<maxjezy> har du lust att donera lite pengar till utvecklingen av spelet
<maxjezy> ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast det där skeppet borde krascha som slår i bergväggarna
<maxjezy> vad heter den där lilla kontakten som sitter på hårddisken
<maxjezy> inte den breda gamla modellen
<haffe> Det brukar sitta två kontakter på en hårddisk.
<haffe> Tänker du på satapower?
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du?
<maxjezy> jag har 99 klipp på min youtube, det 100:de kommer bli spectacular!
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffg8KJ5yFuE
<Dynamit_mobil> synd att xchat fönstret är så liten i N900 kan knappt läsa avad som står
<maxjezy> har vi någon starwars fantast här?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<bittin> http://www.facebook.com/n8werk
 * realubot tar äter sista biten av arands kaka.
<bittin> alla tyska brudar kommer bli heta på gröten av min svenska
<bittin> tror jag ska prata svenska med tyska tjejer
<CasperN> ja, det är ju logiskt att snacka ett främmande språk med någon man vill ha kontakt med
<bittin> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/409039_10150686791124669_198905659668_11023640_789048710_n.jpg
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Dynamit_mobil> NN sov så gott alla anv. på #Ubuntu-se
<bittin> http://g.co/maps/ww3rh var inte så farligt långt att gå
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-21
<andtabbittin> funderar starkt på att dra på tysk fjortis krog på långfredagen
<realubot> Tysk fjortiskrog? Vad är det?!?
<arand> Das Bieberkneibe
<andtabbittin> realubot, N8WERK
<andtabbittin> http://www.n8werk.de
<realubot> Ultrabooksen spelar i samma division som Mac. Dell XPS 13 ser ju tjusig ut.
<realubot> Usch. 11 490 kr. Dell XPS 13 är en dator för bankrånare.
<Snake1> hi
<Barre> go'mörrn.. blir en onödigt lång dag idag :/
<maxjezy> =)
<andol> Barre: Vadhän en så omotiverat tidig början på dagen då?
<realubot> Good morning.
<kodein> nu är det inte ens vårdagjämning längre
<Markslap> 25 mars blir det sommartid.
<antii> Markslap: Oi!
<Markslap> Oi antii
<kodein> ja, man förlorar en timme :(
<Markslap> jupp
<Markslap> antii: Läget?
<antii> Markslap: äter frukost och jobbar så det är fint, sj?
<Markslap> Gött
<Markslap> Jag konfar jobbtelefonen lite.
<Markslap> Blir många telefoner detta.
<Markslap> :S
<antii> :P?
<Markslap> Har först en HTC Desire privat, och sedan en HTC Wildfire S som extratelefon (olika nummer på dom, så måste ha båda med mig) och på det så fick jag en iPhone 4 som jobbtelefon nu.
<Markslap> Och om två veckor får jag hem min HTC One X. :D
<antii> Haha
<kodein> men ingen banantelefon?
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<phnom> Mörrn
<Barre> andol: brände upp till sundsvall
<andol> Barre: Spontaninfall? :)
<Barre> andol: knappast :)
<Barre> framme nu
<amelia> woho molnigt i kista idag. :)
<amelia> redhat cloud tour idag!
<antii> :p
<andol> kodein: Sluta ha sönder min KOM-session :P
<kodein> andol: jag funderade på om jag skulle låta bli att varna öht :)
<kodein> men jag borde nog ha lagt min lyskom i en screen, visar det sig :/
 * andol har sin elisp-klient i samma screen som sin irssi.
<andol> ...och med motsvarande setup på jobbet :)
<kodein> irkka och spejsa kom på jobbet? har du ingen arbetsmoral?!
<andol> kodein: jobbirk och jobbkom, ju!
<kodein> ja, jag har också min lyskom i en screen, men den borde ha varit i en screen i screenen eftersom jag kör irkket hemma nu och kom på stalhein (eftersom jag inte gillar att kom inte stöder ssl)
<andol> Ah
<kodein> men nu är det återställt, verkar det
<andol> kodein: Japp, förövrigt verkar det som om avbrottet låg markant under fem minuter.
<kodein> ja, Finnmo avrundade uppåt.
<kodein> eller, tja, mitt koppel överlevde, men jag tycks ha svårt att göra nya
<haffe> Handgranat.
<haffe> Gurksprej.
<kodein> gurkmix?
<Markslap> antii: Där?
<Markslap> :)
<antii> Markslap: Nu
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> nvm, löste det. :)
<larsemil> datalagringsdirektivet idag
<antii> :o?
<antii> fan inte läst på något om det
<antii> larsemil: vill sossarna införa nå nytt jox?
<larsemil> typ alla partierna
<andol> ...även om datalagringsdirektivet inte direkt är nytt.
<andol> larsemil: Är det bara jag som är dåligt uppdaterad, men är inte åtminstone V+MP i huvudsak emot?
<kodein> tycker det är bra att man har klara direktiv om hur data ska lagras
<larsemil> andol: jo men de själva kan ju inte påverka något när M, FP, halva C och S är för
<kodein> fint vårväder idag :)
<andol> larsemil: Nej, men ville gärna dubbelkolla så jag inte missat något.
<kodein> vad har crashplan för crash plan nu då, tro?
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Undrar om det finns en anledning till att folk rear ut färglaserskrivare för 500:-.
<kodein> det är väl för att grön laser förbjudits, så nu är det bara blå och röd laser i dem.
<haffe> Så det är en slags svartmarknad.
<MrMind> hej. har gjort en wordpress funktion som sparar ner lite inställningar i options.php. med uptate_options. men nu har inställningarna två gånger bara helt försvunnit
<MrMind> alltså inställningsfälten är kvar med har inget value
<MrMind> hörde att det kunde ha något med någon auto save grej att göra men annars är jag helt borta
<MrMind> någon som vet?
<haffe> Badaboom.
<kodein> big badaboom?
<CasperN> killed the silence
<realubot> Markslap: Var jobbar du nu då?
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8WLYzA0lCs
<Markslap> realubot: PÃ¥ mitt jobb.
<realubot> Markslap: Man brukar jobba på jobbet. Frågan är vad det är för jobb?
<midP> Hej.
<midP> Går rakt på sak, dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs, vad göra?
<einand> installerar det?
<midP>                                                                                                                       Försöker installera Teamv
<midP> Oops blev en hög mellanslag där
<midP> Försöker installera Teamviewer
<midP> Via en .deb fil för 64 bit från deras hemsifda
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<midP> returnerar att den inte finns, och ger ungefär 5 andra paket som rekommendation
<midP> har dragit ner alla men fortfarande samma
<realubot> midP: Är du säker på att du skriver rätt? Paketet finns på mitt system?
<midP> är helt säker.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<midP> Det är på en Live-USB om det gör någon skillnad?
<midP> Nu gick det, skulle tydligen köra sudo apg-get update efter att ha enablat multiverse & universe
<midP> SÃ¥ den drar in ia32-libs nu
<midP> Tackar~
<spacebug-> den finns i universe
<realubot> Det kanske det gör. Vad får du om du kör: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "^deb "
<spacebug-> apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<realubot> midP: Mm. Jag misstänkte att du inte hade alla förråd aktiverade för att installera paketet.
<midP> Glömde att aktivera efter korruption och ominstallation av USB-minnet .
<midP> Synd :(
<realubot> Det var ju bra att du löste det.
<midP> Japp. Som sagt, tack för hjälpen.
<midP> oh, jag har en fråga till men jag tror inte den kan besvaras här.
<midP> Min batteritid i Ubuntu är avsevärt sämre än i Windows och jag misstänker att det har med processorns automatiska nedklockning att göra. Alltså, att den inte klockar ner sig i Ubuntu som den ska
<realubot> midP: Det kan ha med att Linux hanterar energisparfunktioner sämre.
<midP> Och det finns inga fixar?
<realubot> Det är ganska vanligt att laptops har längre batteritid i Windows än i Linux.
<realubot> midP: Det är inte säkert att det finns fixar.
<realubot> Om du har otur så får du leva med att batteritiden är sämre i Linux. Det beror ju på vad det är som gör att den är så dålig i Linux på din dator.
<midP> Okej. Det är skit samma, ändå 3 timmar batteri.
<midP> Och alltid vägguttag i skolan, så det e chill-
<marcelunilsson> hej hej jag är van vid att öppna en fil i terminal med emacs med "emacs -nw namn.fil" men nu när jag installerade det på en ny maskin så öppnas bara en tom fil och jag får meddelandet "file exists" inte heller indentering och färger när jag skriver i t.ex java fungerar. någon som vet?
<einand> marcelunilsson: marcelunilsson varför kör du med -nw föresten?
<CasperN> prova "vim namn.fil" mycket smidigare
<marcelunilsson> einand: för att det ser fräckt ut:D
<marcelunilsson> einand: funkar inte heller om jag skippar -nw dock
<marcelunilsson> CasperN: ska prova vim nån gång men orkar inte lära om:P
<marcelunilsson> konstigt fungerar när jag "sudo" startar den
<marcelunilsson> :S
<marcelunilsson> ska väl inte behöva sudostarta ett java dok i emacs för att det ska funka?
<spacebug-> du har nog en del environment variablar som inte är satta
<spacebug-> för emacs alltså. Kan va så att de sätts i .profile eller .bashrc och du kanske inte längre kör det som ett login shell?
<spacebug-> ls sätter ju tex lite variablar som $LS_COLORS och  $LS_OPTIONS utan dem får du inte färg och en massa annat
<lag^> keso!
<realubot> lag^!
<kes0> lag^: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kes0> realubot: Tyst
<realubot> kes0: Nä.
<realubot> lag^: Den obligatoriska frågan. Är du redo?
<kes0> realubot: ;)
<lag^> kes0: :D
<lag^> realubot: Nej, ge mig någon vecka till. Vi har precis börjat igen efter praktiken.
<lag^> Men nu ska jag iväg, såatteh.. Ha det!
<einand> Vilken fruktansvärd dag
<kes0> lag^: Ha det
<kes0> einand: HÃ¥ller med
<einand> det kom till min kännedom att jag är inte längre den enda ein i sverige
<CasperN> vet du vart han bor?
<spacebug-> det kan väl bara vara "ein" ein? =)
<kes0> Haha =)
<kes0> Då är min dag mörkare :P
<einand> CasperN: huddinge
<einand> en av måste dö, och det kommer inte bli jag ;)
<einand> hur f-n kommer en 61 åring på iden att kalla sig Ein
<einand> och tant tillråga på allt
 * CasperN hyr ut portabel cirkelsåg till einand
<CasperN> vet du hur hon bor?
<CasperN> hög trappa eller något?
 * kes0 erbjuder en rondell med lamell skiva, om du vill att hon ska lida är de bra
<einand> tyvär inte
<CasperN> jobbigt, hon kan ju leva 30 år till om du har otur, tänk att gå med den plågan inom dig i 30 år, kanske mer, vem vet
<einand> japp
<einand> Ein Shouka
<einand> heter personen
<CasperN> Ashraf Sadek Shouka Mohammad Ein?
<CasperN> Huddinge
<einand> ja
<spacebug-> matlagning + internet/datorn != bra.. när ska jag lära mig. Nästan så det brann i köket och det blir hämtmat efter fotbollen. Så trött på mig själv ibland..
<einand> säger bara  Chow Tow om allting
<jo-erlend> hehe, 1.7% av engelskspråklige Ubuntu-brukere globalt er fra Sverige, i følge målingen: http://blog.canonical.com/2012/03/21/the-ubuntu-user-surveys-part-1/
<jo-erlend> Norge er ikke engang nevnt. :(
<einand> jo-erlend: därför du hänger i svensk kanal?
<CasperN> Norge är rika, de har råd med mac os x och windows
<jo-erlend> einand, jeg er norsk. Jeg er kontaktperson for Ubuntu Norge og ønsker å få et nærmere forhold til Ubuntu Sverige. Derfor er jeg her, rent bortsett fra at jeg liker svensk. :)
<einand> :)
<andol> jo-erlend: +1 :)
<einand> vad finns det inte att gilla om sverige, förutom DLD m.m.
<jo-erlend> CasperN, skjønt... Rike folk liker å eie sine egne ting istedenfor å leie, sånn som man må med Microsoft og Apple. :)
<CasperN> t.ex att vi har två eins i Sverige
<andol> christoffer: ^^ Om du är i krokarna, säg Hej till jo-erlend.
<CasperN> de har säkert bara en eller inga i Norge :P
<jo-erlend> andol, christoffer er deres kontakt, eller?
<einand> jag skalll flytta till norge om dom har 0 ;)
<CasperN> christoffer: vet du vad som ände med vimeogruppen?
<CasperN> hände*
<andol> jo-erlend: Jupp
<einand> Den första Ein tog iaf den här bilden ->  http://imgur.com/a/WpXp7#0
<einand> CasperN: kritik
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/ <-- det der liker jeg godt!
<CasperN> suddig?
<CasperN> ingen vidare skärpa
<realubot> jo-erlend: Vad jobbar du med?
 * realubot tycker att jo-erlend ser ut som jo-einand.
<CasperN> hallå snygging!, mest uppmuntrande startsida en linuxförening kan ha :)
<einand> CasperN: tänkte ge mig ut i morgon, och se om jag får en bättre med manuel focus
<realubot> Jag ska inte handla mat när jag är hungrig. Nu blev det lösgodis innan maten.
<realubot> Varför sa ni inte till mig att strunta i godiset?
<CasperN> som här typ
<CasperN> åt kladdkaka och vispgrädde
<CasperN> mår skit nu
<CasperN> istället för mat
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är inte bra.
<realubot> Man ska äta mat INNAN sötsuget tar över.
<CasperN> mar mest ett behov att bli av med den från kylskåpet, jag var varken hungrig eller sockersugen
<jo-erlend> realubot, har en fortid i salg og markedsføring, men nå studerer jeg.
<jo-erlend> tipper at det blir alt annet i fremtiden.
<realubot> jo-erlend: Vad studerar du till då? Varför jobbar du inte med IT?
<jo-erlend> realubot, jeg har jobbet med IT hele tiden, bare ikke profesjonelt. Mye mer penger og fleksibilitet med salg. Jeg jobber så lite med profesjonelle ting som mulig så jeg kan bruke tiden på mine egne prosjekter og interesser. :)
<jo-erlend> men nå er jeg så lei av pissprat at jeg ikke orker lenger. :)
<christoffer> Hej jo-erlend
<realubot> jo-erlend: Ok. Du får göra dina intressen till ditt jobb.
<jo-erlend> christoffer, goddag :)
<christoffer> CasperN, nej inte hunnit kolla vad som har hänt än ...fick precis igång min dator efter flytten till Västerås
<realubot> jo-erlend: Så slår gör du två flugor på smällen. As we say in Sweden.
<jo-erlend> realubot, jeg liker å kunne endre interesser som det passer meg.
<CasperN> jag har inte heller hunnit, men gruppen verkar borta iaf
<realubot> jo-erlend: Jaha.
<christoffer> jo-erlend, jag hörde från Håkan att ni var intresserade av något samarbete?
<realubot> salmiak: Hallå gamle man.
<jo-erlend> christoffer, du er kontaktperson for Ubuntu Sverige, hører jeg?
<christoffer> jo-erlend, precis
<jo-erlend> christoffer, ja.
<jo-erlend> christoffer, de hjemmesidene deres var jo helt nydelige:  http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/
<realubot> Nydelige?
<jo-erlend> christoffer, er det tilgjengelig for oss også? Kunne gjerne tenke meg noe sånt for ubuntu.no
<jo-erlend> realubot, vakre :)
<realubot> jo-erlend: Ah.
<christoffer> jo-erlend, jodå...det ska inte finnas något problem med det...vi håller själva på att finslipa innehållet och struktur/design
<christoffer> det är Håkan som sköter den biten
<jo-erlend> "njuteliga". Det kommer fra dansk :)
<christoffer> med hemsidan alltså
<jo-erlend> christoffer, jeg skjønner. Vi må få gjort noe vi også. Jeg synes ikke sidene våre er særlig pene.
<realubot> Varför har Sverige adressen ubuntu-se.org när Norge har ubuntu.no?
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu.no/
<christoffer> jo-erlend, pene?
<realubot> jo-erlend: www doesn't work?
<jo-erlend> realubot, jobber med å flytte fra en VM til en annen.
<realubot> jo-erlend: Ok.
<christoffer> jo-erlend, är du online om en timme?
<jo-erlend> christoffer, fine.
<jo-erlend> christoffer, ja.
<christoffer> jag försvinner iväg en stund nu...men vi kan prata mer senare när jag är tillbaka
<jo-erlend> gjerne det.
<christoffer> Härligt...hörs senare
<realubot> jo-erlend: Har ni något Ubuntu-forum i Norge?
<realubot> http://ubuntu.no/forum
<realubot> Ah.
<jo-erlend> realubot, ja, vanligvis.
<realubot> HakanS: Där är du ju!
<HakanS> Ja. Här är jag!
<realubot> HakanS: jo-erlend undrade om han fick ubuntu-se-mallen eller något.
<realubot> *ubuntu-se.org
<realubot> Tmat.
<realubot> *Temat.
<HakanS> Tack för informationen. Ska tala med honom om det.
<realubot> HakanS: Dags att laga till biffar med pasta nu.
<realubot> "Bredbandsföretaget Bahnhofs Jon Karlung är skarpt kritisk mot den massövervakning som han anser att datalagringsdirektivet ger möjlighet till. Därför kommer Bahnhof att se till att alla bolagets kunder blir anonymiserade på nätet, när väl detaljerna är klara kring hur den nya lagen ska tolkas.
<realubot> Enkelt uttryckt kommer alla Bahnhofs kunder att slussas igenom en anonymiseringsserver och därmed skulle alla kunder få samma ip-adress."
<einand> realubot: proxy/gateway/nat på svenskt fackspråk
<realubot> einand: Ja.
<realubot> Frågan är om man får göra det utan att bryta om lagen.
<realubot> Jag menar, den som har proxyn har väl sama skyldighet att lagra data.
<realubot> Så då behöver man "bara" följa trafiken från Bahnhof till den som driver proxyn. Eller om fattas bara ISP:er av datalagringsdirektivet.
<realubot> Måste en person som driver en proxy lagra trafikuppgifter också? Nej?
<christoffer> Det kommer alltid finnas teknik att gå runt lagarna
<einand> bättre alla operatörer routar genom ounion nätverk, typ tor. Då vet man inte ens vilken operatör trafiken kommer ifrån
<realubot> Men vem är det som måste lagra data. Är det bara IPS:n?
<einand> ja
<realubot> Eller vilkaa måste lagra datatrafik på nätet?
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> jag undrar vad lagen säger om ssl
<realubot> Så om Bahnhof lagrar data men skickar all data genom en (SSL?) proxy (som inte lagrar data) så kommer det inte gå att se vart folk har surfat i Bahnhos lagring?
<realubot> Bara att folk har anropat porxyn?
<realubot> I.s.f. är det ju bara för ISP:erna att starta bolag som tillhandahåller proxys?
<bittin> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/564138_10150606806711347_605981346_9478329_216557088_n.jpg
<realubot> bittin: En blå elefant?
<bittin> realubot: ja
<bittin> http://www.postgresql.org/media/img/layout/hdr_left.png
<haffe> bittin: Har du tänkt på att mitt golv är en annans tak?
<bittin> haffe: ja
<bittin> hur så?
<bittin> jag har väl aldrig vart jobbig mot ditt golv
<haffe> Ok, coolt.
<realubot> bittin: Jaha.
<CasperN> einand: http://www.arvidsonfoto.se/default.asp där är en fotograf som verkar ha koll på fokus :) riktigt fina bilder, och mängder
<einand> CasperN: sjuka bilder
<CasperN> jo, jag skulle va glad om jag lyckades ta en enda så bra som hans
<CasperN> verkligen duktig
<einand> CasperN: svårt dock att jämföra mig själv som hållt på i 3 veckor med en som gjort det i flera år
<kes0> Jobbar alla utom jag här med data grejjer?
<haffe> Jag jobbar med att lära andra människor om datagrejer.
<haffe> Idag förklarade jag hur associationslistor fungerar.
<maxjezy> kes0, har du ingen dator på jobbet?
<maxjezy> Philip5, kom igen nu, tracking film?
<kes0> Okej känner mig lite felplacerad :P
<kes0> maxjezy: Ja men används bara på raster o lunch :P
<CasperN> einand: tungt manipulerad av diverse anledningar http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/C_chloris.png tror den är fotad genom ett fönster
<realubot> kes0: Jag jobbar inte.
<kes0> realubot: Ok pillar du navel?
<kes0> Äh är ändå kul med irc, linux gillas skarpt och sitter hellre vid datorn o mixtrar på än ser på reklam på tv :P
<realubot> einand: CasperN Vad säger ni om den här då: http://www.dn.se/images/2011/09/03/lodjur2.jpg
<realubot> Jag tycker den är riktigt snygg.
<CasperN> realubot: lätt värt ett pris :D
<realubot> CasperN: :D
<realubot> Den som har tagit den bilden borde bli Årets naturfotograf.
<kes0> PILLAR DU NAVEL? xD
<CasperN> hur visste du det?
<CasperN> gjorde jag faktiskt :)
<CasperN> hmm måste blivit inspirerad av att det precis skrevs
<CasperN> nu kan jag inte sluta...
<kes0> =)
 * CasperN är säker på att fler i kanalen pillar navel nu
<midP> Hej igen. Har problem med Linux 11.10 på USB skapat med LiLi.
<midP> Keyboard Layouten är fel, även om jag väljer Svenska så blir det standard layout.
<swecarp> vart sparas krash raporte
<kodein> ~
<kes0> Nä om man skulle ta o pilla navel
<swecarp> dax att kanske krama kudden
<kes0> Borde finnas en pilla navel dag
<kes0> Röd dag alltså
<Nafallo> da har du nog pillat lite for mycket...
<kes0> Hur menar du?
<einand> realubot: var inte det han som åkte dit för att fuska?
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UEv03g51kU&feature=player_embedded
<CasperN> lovande
<realubot> einand: Jo. :D
<CasperN> men satan vilken dålig trailer om man tänker efter, den spoilar ju slutet...
<realubot> Nä, tjejer. Om man skulle ta och göra någonting vettigt här i livet?
<CasperN> pilla navel du med kanske?
<realubot> Nej. Det duger inte.
<CasperN> höga krav du har
<realubot> einand: Vad ska det bli av oss einand? Vad ska vi bli när vi blir stora?
<realubot> "Den misstänkte mördaren i Toulouse tog kontakt med en av de mördade soldaterna med sin brors dator – och IP-adressen ledde polisen på rätt spår.
<realubot> "
<kes0> CasperN: +1
<CasperN> realubot:  se där, lagring av data är en bra sak
<realubot> Mm, säg det till einand.
<CasperN> vågar jag inte
<realubot> Det är ju einand och piratnissarna som inte vill ha datalagring.
<CasperN> han är ju en sån där hårding som stampar och skriker på stan väl
<realubot> CasperN: Pluggade du?
<realubot> Till ingenjör?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> sånt är jobbigt ju
<CasperN> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/ingen-vill-ha-gratistomter_6942367.svd
<CasperN> eh?
<CasperN> hur sant är det på en skala 1-10?
<CasperN> "Nordmalings kommun har just nu lediga tomter till försäljning. Priset per tomt är 200.000 kr per tomt, då tillkommer anslutningsavgifter för vatten och avlopp. Området är anslutet till bredbandsnätet. "
<CasperN> så mycket stod det om tomter på kommunen sida
<CasperN> nä, nu hittade jag "Tomtpris: 275 000 kronor inkl. va-anslutning
<CasperN> "
<kes0> 75000 för att dra vatten 0o
<maxjezy> såg the gray igår
<maxjezy> jäkla bra rulle
<maxjezy> grey
<maxjezy> the grey
<maxjezy> inte the gray
<maxjezy> här va de tyst
<kes0> JÃ¥, tror en del pillar navel
<kes0> Någon här som spelar med ps3 eller xbox360 online? Flyter de på?
<bittin> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428344_275572095850391_100001928089462_629465_1135676_n.jpg
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-22
<bittin> tror fan jag ska köra klassikern där :D
<maxjeyse> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezys> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezys> åh, tack.
<maxjezys> nu funkar det
<maxjezys> min fiberlina la av idag, slut på det roliga.
<maxjezys> den här kanalen har blivit tråkig på nätterna
<propus> Yes in deed.. ;-/
<johanbr>  vad väntar ni er? party natten lång?
<maxjezys> lite så
<maxjezy> vi som inte jobbar förtjänar vår skärda del av underhållningen nattetid.
<johanbr> det kanske är ni som ska stå för underhållningen?
<maxjezy> jag gör så godt jag kan,
<maxjeyse> finns det risker med att använda mobilen som internet till datorn via usb?
<maxjeyse> kan enheten bli så varm att den leder värme in i datorn via usbsladden?
<maxjeyse> dvs, min android
<maxjeyse> den ger internet in till stationära via usb sladden
<maxjeyse> och internet till hushållets netbooks via wifi på mobilen
<johanbr> maxjeyse, nej, det är ingen fara för datorn
<johanbr> men wifi+3g kräver en hel del kraft... möjligen kan mobilen bli överhettad
<maxjeyse> ska känna lite på den nu, streamat ett avsnitt på svtplay
<maxjeyse> då borde den blitt het
<maxjeyse> inte alls farligt, men ja kanske ska mecka upp skalet på mobilen och sätta dit ett par mindre GPU fläktar och lite koppar kylare
<maxjeyse> tänkt att ha det som min fasta punkt för internet nu när min fiberlina är uppsagd
<kodein> Ja hu! Ja hukk!
<haffe> kodein:
<haffe> Tjena.
<kodein> häjj
<haffe> Vad tror du. Blir det våfflor imorgon?
<kodein> har det sagts nåt om våfflor, alltså?
<kodein> jag menar, visst, det är ju våffeldagen på söndag
<haffe> kodein: Inte vad jag har sett.
<kodein> men jag tvivlar ju på att man kommer få reda på om det blir nåt.
<haffe> Det vill säga, jag har inte sett det sägas något om våfflor imorgon.
<kodein> näjust
<haffe> Jag var intresserad av om du hade någon utsaga ifråga.
<kodein> det har jag inte
<kodein> men vi kan ju kanske äta lite våglforor ändå
<kodein> fast på rätt dag :)
<haffe> Tyvärr har jag inget järn.
<haffe> Fast vi skulle väl kunna ockupera järnen som finns.
<kodein> men det har jag
<kodein> annars finns det ju där, ja
<haffe> Robert var rätt sugen på att ockupera också.
<kodein> fint, hade tänkt föreslå att vi hör med honom
<kodein> vi kan ju kanske spela lite igen också
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Det skulle vara kul.
<amelia> godmorgon
<haffe> *gäsp*
<Barre> tjenis
<bamsefar> Barre: Tjipp
<Barre> l
<Barre> läget
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> hej amelia :)
<larsemil> Barre css experten. ;)
<niklaswe> *gäspar*
<Barre> blä larsemil
<amelia> Barre: hur går det med ditt wordpresstema?
<Hej123> Hello :-)
<andol> hejsan
<Hej123> Vad pratar ni om?
<Hej123> Kom igen är fast på tåget :-P
<kodein> vi diskuterade precis kierkegaard
<Hej123> Ok
<Markslap> antii: Är du där din finne?
<Markslap> :)
<antii> Markslap: kyllä
<Markslap> Kerma
<Markslap> antii: Vill du luncha?
<jolaren> o0
<jolaren> antii: sthockholm?
<antii> jolaren: shockholm
<jolaren> haa
<Markslap> Schtockhülm.
<CasperN> snart 7 dagar sedan itmannen och ezim bannades, undra hur deras vita vecka varit?
<larsemil> varför bannades de?
<Markslap> CasperN: Om inte annat har det varit underbart för oss. :)
<CasperN> itmannen hade väl samlat en hel del poäng för att bannas, diverse otrevligheter, sedan så tog han sig in med vpn och respekterade inte att han hade bannats
<Markslap> Det var la en BNV?
<Markslap> BNC*
<CasperN> ezim bad väl om det på ett lustigt sätt? jag vet inte riktigt
<CasperN> möjligt, något iaf
<CasperN> vpn/proxy/bnc, det är väl samma syfte
<Markslap> Mjo
<CasperN> jag är inte så bra på sånt
<Markslap> Olika användningsområden.
<Markslap> Glöm inte shell också! :)
<CasperN> mjo, men jag tycker precis som du, det har varit lungt och skönt utan itmannen, diskussioner med honom är så ansträngda jämt
<haffe> Ni vet att den här kanalen är loggad va?
<CasperN> japp
<Markslap> haffe: Jao?
<haffe> Det är inte en bra idé att förvandla den här kanalen till ett kafferep.
<Markslap> CasperN: Det håller jag med om.
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Jag har inga problem att säga vad jag tycker.
<haffe> Jag tänker på ett bra citat.
<haffe> Små människor pratar om andra människor.
<haffe> Mediokra människor pratar om saker.
<haffe> Stora människor pratar om ideer.
<CasperN> ogillar bara att han så fort han kan vrider och vänder på ens meningar, i syfte att feltolka och ställa till en scen av det
<jo-erlend> HakanS?
<Markslap> Inte: "Behandla andra som du själv vill bli behandlad"?
<CasperN> men hur som helst? hur länge är dte tänkt att de ska vara bannade?
<Markslap> Varför tidsbegränsa det?
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Hej.
<Markslap> Iofs förstår jag hur du tänkte CasperN, med Wikipedia-stilen.
<jo-erlend> HakanS: har du tid til en prat om dette med Drupal temaer?
<CasperN> Markslap: det räknar jag med att det är
<Markslap> Blockerad i först 2h, sedan i något dygn och sedan längre perioder.
<CasperN> :P
<Markslap> CasperN: (Jag skämtade lite med tidsbegränsningen)
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Inte just nu. Skall hämta barnen i skolan. Jag är tillbaks kl 14
<jo-erlend> HakanS, ok. Har du tid til en prat kl 1400? :)
<CasperN> Markslap: jag fick beröm av Yger, det du :) snart är jag mäktig admin om jag fortsätter mitt flitiga arbete :D
<jo-erlend> så prøver jeg å få med den norske web-ansvarlige også.
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Ja.
<Markslap> CasperN: :D
<jo-erlend> HakanS, flott :)
<Markslap> CasperN: Gött, då gjorde jag rätt som gav dig Tillbakarullarrättigheter då. :)
<Markslap> CasperN: Jag visste att du skulle sköta dig, du är en flitig användare som verkar vara duktig på att ta emot kritik. :)
<CasperN> jo, förutom att det skadar mig, medans det hjälper wikipedia
<Markslap> Kritiken?
<CasperN> nu sitter man och för en kamp mot världen känns det som
<kodein> untz untz
<Markslap> Mja, mest skolungdomar som läser om ett ämne som dom ska skriva om i skolan men i stället klottrar ner sidan.
<Markslap> Jag har faktiskt gått så långt med en skola som klottrade extremt mycket på en sida att jag ringde till deras IT-ansvariga eller om det var rektorn.
<Markslap> Han lovade att han skulle kolla upp det.
<CasperN> ja, det kanske man skulle göra
<Markslap> Eller ja, skolan i sig klottrade inte, men deras elever gjorde. :)
<CasperN> oftare alltså
<CasperN> men, hur skulle det vara om man kunde ändra stil på ipnummer som ofta klottrar?
<Markslap> Eleverna hade skrivit dit både sina namn och deras klasskamraters namn (t.ex. "Ida Andersson i 8A är bäst!"), så det var ju rätt lätt att ange personer. :P
<CasperN> så det lättare highlightas i Senaste ändringarna
<CasperN> haha
<Markslap> hm, ja, det kan du göra tror jag.
<Markslap> "Dölj inloggande användare"
<Markslap> Jag kör dock på IRC-kanalen med realtidsuppdateringar.
<CasperN> jo, det känner jag till
<CasperN> vandal fighter?
<Markslap> Näe
<CasperN> hur fungerar det då?
<Markslap> Senaste ändringar som pumpas ut av en bot bara.
<CasperN> vilken kanal är det?
<Markslap> irc.wikimedia.org och kanalen #sv.wikipedia
<CasperN> ok
<Markslap> 12:03:58 PM <@rc-pmtpa> [[Mall:GamesSport]]  http://sv.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?diff=16155280&oldid=16155272 * 193.183.217.27 * (+0)
<Markslap> Sådär ser det ut då.
<CasperN> ska lägga tll det, jag har ett FF plugin som  uppdaterar typ var 3 sek, men det är såklart inte optimalt
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Nja, inte direkt.
<Markslap> Detta är bättr eimo.
<Markslap> bättre imo*
<Markslap> Med hjälp av det så har jag lyckats rulla tillbaka klotter på 4 sekunder.
<Markslap> DÃ¥ hade jag en snabb internetanslutning. :)
<Markslap> Eller låg pingtid menar jag.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scu81EW4UC8
<maxjezy> cindy lauper goonies
<maxjezy> classic
<larsemil> tillbaka från lunch. lunch är en trevlig företeelse
<kodein> hittepå
<lag^> Mhm!
<lag^> Mer lunch åt folket.
<lag^> !
<HeMan> Ha! nu fick jag igång suspend2ram!
<HeMan> det var cgroups-bin som ställde till det
<HeMan> måste nog prova om cgroup-lite kan funka för mig
<einand> vad är cgroups?
<jo-erlend> HakanS; er du her? :)
<jo-erlend> HakanS, jeg tok med norske web-ansvarlige. Kan vi møtes i #ubuntu-nordic kanskje?
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Nu är jag här.
<jo-erlend> HakanS,  SlimG er vår web-mann i Ubuntu Norge. Vi er i #ubuntu-nordic også. Er det greit om vi møtes der?
<HakanS> jo-erlend: Jag kommer dit.
<andol> jo-erlend: Någon allmän aktivitet åter i #ubuntu-nordic, eller mest just nu?
<jo-erlend> andol, bare nå.
<jo-erlend> andol, håper at det kan bli mer senere.
<einand> realubot: Så dags att göra en polisanmällan igen.
<andol> jo-erlend: Ok, tar och smyger in på kanalen igen då :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<bamsefar> einand: Vad nu?
<einand> bamsefar: personen som körde över mig har ringt till hyresvärden och dragit en massa lögner. Så jag fick klagomål ifrån dom nu.
<bamsefar> Ok
<christoffer> CasperN, jag skapar ny grupp nu i vimeo för filmerna ....Göran har inte fått något mer svar från Vimeo
<christoffer> CasperN: nu finns ny grupp på http://vimeo.com/groups/videoguider
<phnom> Någon som har en git post-receive hook på lager med kod som kollar om man försöker deletea en branch?
<phnom> Eller ja, det _måste_ ju inte vara just en post-receive, räkcer med vilken krok som helst.
<bittin> Tjena nån mer än jag som har problem med fläktljud i Pangolin beta
<johanbr> bittin, nej, har inte märkt nåt sånt...
<bittin> kanske är fläkten i denna PCn som börjar bli utsliten då verkar som alt + tab inte funkar heller men det är ju redan rapporterat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/955859
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955859 in unity "[Ubuntu 12.04] [Alt-Tab] doesn't work anymore, only switches between website elements [Regression] (dup-of: 945816)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945816 in compiz "[regression] Changing the HUD shortcut disables all Alt-based combinations. And changing the Dash shortcut disables all Super-based shortcuts." [Medium,Fix committed]
<johanbr> men problem med fläkten är ofta pga acpi-buggar
<bittin> okej
<johanbr> du kan prova med kärna från oneiric, se om det blir nån skillnad
<johanbr> det är inte bara nån process som tuggar CPU?
<bittin> borde det inte vara
<bittin> rebootade nyss o har bara igång pidgin o firefox o irssi
<bittin> nepp verkar inte direkt så
<bittin> load average 0.49
<bittin> verkar dock sakna lm_sensors
<bittin> eller ah lm-sensors heter det
<bittin> det hade jag ju hmm
<bittin> root@ubuntu:/home/bittin# fancontrol
<bittin> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<bittin> Error: Can't read configuration file
<bittin> hmm??
<K350> Förut rippade jag mina audioCD:s med konqueror. Men den finns inte i kubuntu 12.04. Tips på vad jag kan rippa mian audio CD:s med istället?
<CasperN> http://www.kde.org/applications/multimedia/kaudiocreator/ kanske?
<andol> K350: Brukar själva rippa audio via cle Linux customers, please request a Ksplice access key via ULN
<andol> K350: Oj, fel cut-n-paste där.
<andol> K350: Hursom, brukar själv rippa audio via sound-juicer, vilket dock har rätt gott on gnome:iga dependencies, vilket kanske inte är önskvärt ifall du sitter i kde?
<bittin> andol: har för mig att amaroK eller k3b kan rippa skivor
<bittin> dock har jag blivit sån openbåx användare så vetefan om nån av dom är bra
<realubot> einand: För=
<realubot> ?
<bittin> sådär nu har jag konfat upp openbox i denna disten med :)
<realubot> 11:56 < haffe> Små människor pratar om andra människor.
<realubot> 11:56 < haffe> Mediokra människor pratar om saker.
<realubot> 11:56 < haffe> Stora människor pratar om ideer.
<realubot> haffe har fattat vad det handlar om.
<K350> andol: Ah, ska kolla in den. Annars får jag väl ta och installera konqerour bara då :)
<Barre> amelia: har inte hunnit börja ännu (sårry för sen reply), har jobbat och flängt över halva sverige de senaste dagarna :/
<coobra> Barre:  låter flängigt :D
<Barre> mmm... jobbigt värre
<coobra> Barre:  flängbarre :D
<Barre> hehe
<realubot> Sluta fläng Barris. Skaffa en stationär dator så du håller dig på en och samma plats.
<coobra> Barre: vad an allt detta flängande ?
<Barre> coobra: många kundbesök på olika platser
<Barre> realubot: det blir så jobbigt att bära omkring :)
<andol> Barre: Ähh, erkänn att det är slipsbärandet som är det riktigt jobbiga? :)
<coobra> hahha
<coobra> andol: <3
<Barre> andol: hehe... det är inte ofta jag har slips på jobbet serru
 * Barre tycker att andol har helt fel syn på vad jag gör på dagarna ;P
<andol> Barre: Vad förväntar du dig att folk ska tro när du erkänner att du träffar kunder? :)
<Barre> andol: hahah.. du har rätt... jag viker mig för din mästerliga retorik :P
 * andol vilar sin väska
<maxjezy> jag vill tacka alla som hjälpt mig dit jag är idag, utan er hade det inte varit möjligt
<realubot> maxjezy: JAg vet. Det är lugnt. Det är därför vi har en community.
<joel135> jag vill söka efter text som står i kursiv stil i libreoffice. hur gör jag det?
<HakanS_> Påminnelse att loco-mötet börjar om 2 minuter.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> HakanS_: Möte!
<HakanS_> Medlemsmöte i #ubuntu-se-mote
<realubot> HakanS_: I know.
<realubot> HakanS_: Det är knappt några där.
<realubot> joel135: LibreOffice Writer?
<joel135> realubot: ja
<realubot> joel135: Search & find -> More options -> Format
<realubot> joel135: Där finns en möjlighet att välja italic som är krusiv text.
<realubot> joel135: Fliken heter fonts när du har tryckt på Format.
<HakanS_> realubot: Ska du vara med på mötet?
<joel135> realubot: hittade det. tack!
<andbittin> Ligger en gratis sparc på vägen i Hallon bergen orkade inte riktigt bära hem en 30kg dator
<haffe> Vilken slags sparc?
<andbittin> haffe sun blade 2000
<andbittin> Ska aldrig mer försöka samla på sunburkar
<_Trullo> vilket program ska man installera för att få access till skrivbordet i ubuntu?
<_Trullo> helst då ifrån en ipad
<haffe> vnc?
<realubot> Barre: itmannens ban då?
<speakman> Vad heter "växeltelefonnummer" på engelska?
<realubot> speakman: Exchange phone number? :S
<realubot> Jag bara gissar.
<x_link> speakman: Telephoneswitchnumber, phoneswitch numner eller något tror jag.
<x_link> realubot: Exchange phonenumber blir "byta telefonnummer".
<arand> Fast lite mer mellanslag
<maxjezy> sjukt att det man förut laddade ner på sekunder nu tar flera minuter
<maxjezy> går det att kopla in datorns TP i wan porten
<maxjezy> så man kan sända internet från datorn, ut i luften
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-23
<realubot> x_link: telephone exchange number
<einand> så, tillbaka
<einand> realubot: för förtal
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Vad är det nu då? Har han kallat dig datornörd?
<realubot> ;)
<einand> realubot: nix, ringt hyresvärden och ljugit ihop historier med avsikt att få oss vräka
<realubot> einand: Dock svårt att få någon fälld för förtal.
<einand> realubot: Vet, men läggs till till dom andra grejerna. Så det kan ev klumpas ihop
<einand> polisen sa det med, men dom sa att var bra att jag gjorde en anmälan ändå. För blir han fälld för det andra kan detta åga med i "bara farten"
<realubot> Mjo.
<realubot> Neh
<realubot> Oj.
<einand> realubot: tycker nog ändå att en hyresvärd är ett "starkt" vitne
<realubot> einand: Mjo. Om hyresvärden vet vad som egentligen har hänt så.
<realubot> Vad som är sanning och osanning i allt han har sagt.
<einand> realubot: förtal behöver inte vara osanning
<realubot> Det går för övrigt att bli dömd för förtal även om det som sägs är sant under förutsättning att det har sagts med en uppenbar avskikt att misskreditera en person.
<einand> realubot: i detta fallet så det att RS ringt till hyresvärden och påstått att våran lägenhet lukar illa
<realubot> Dock ovanligt med fällande domar för förtal som sagt.
<realubot> einand: Ok. Det räcker knappast att en person klagar men om alla grannar hade sagt samma sak så...
<einand> realubot: Privathyresvärd, så ja räcker att en klagar
<einand> jag har iaf epostat hyresgästföreningen och frågat om dom ställer upp med en oberoende besiktningsman
<realubot> Jag tror inte att han blir dömd och hyresvärden bryr sig nog inte om anklagelsen heller.
<einand> realubot: jodå, dom skrev att om det inte är åtgärdat innom 30 dagar leder det till uppsägning av kontraktet
<realubot> einand: Jag tror inte hyresvärden vill pröjsa för en besiktningsman.
<einand> du kan få läsa det
<realubot> einand: Åtgärdat?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> einand: Dock måste det nog gå genom hyresnämnden i.a.f.
<realubot> Det går nog inte bara att vräka folk hur som helst.
<einand> realubot: realubot http://bayimg.com/BANaDAadI
<einand> realubot: laddat ner den ännu?
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<einand> fick 2 års hyreshöjning på samma gång med
<einand> tror jag inte är lagligt heller, och inte med 7 dagars notise
<einand> sedan stämmde inte deras beräkning, vad jag räkna ut själv så fick jag 7% höjning
<realubot> Det är ju väldigt stor höjning. :S
<realubot> Snittet här i kommunen tror jag landade på 2-3%.
<einand> jo, dom påstår att det är 3.5 förra året, och 3% i år
<realubot> Här är en kvinna som fick rätt att bo kvar men som fick göra sig av med katterna efter att en besiktningsman varit och kontrollerat lgh.: http://www.hemhyra.se/artikel/halland/matte-far-bo-kvar-men-katterna-maste-flytta-2497
<einand> I meddelandet skall vidare anges att hyresgästen
<einand> blir skyldig att betala den högre hyran, om han inte senast en
<einand> viss angiven dag, tidigast två månader efter det att
<einand> meddelandet lämnades,
<einand> realubot: två katter fick ändå bo kvar
<realubot> einand: Jo.
<realubot> Är du medlem i hyresgästföreningen? Det kanske är en fördel.
<einand> realubot: blev igår
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> wtf, gick hem och hyras websida precis ner
<einand> www.hemhyra.se seems to be down!
<einand> suck
<einand> jag går och lägger mig, hela världen är mot mig idag
<realubot> "Han förklarar att en uppsägning av hyreskontrakt alltid kan överklagas till hyresnämnden. Och där räcker det inte med ett anonymt påstående eller ens någon som träder fram för att peka ut sin granne.
<realubot> – Det behövs mer än så. Det måste styrkas av flera personer och det måste vara flera övertramp över tid, säger Niclas Sundell."
<realubot> http://st.nu/medelpad/sundsvall/1.2645849-hyresgastforeningen-angiveri-racker-inte-for-vrakning
<realubot> einand: Du får ta dit en besikningsman själv annars och få ett papper på att det är ok. Det lär ju väga ganska tungt i Hyresnämnden.
<einand> japp
<einand> börjar bli irriterad på all denna skiten som händer hela tiden
<realubot> einand: Får man ens säga upp hyresavtalet med 30 dagar?
<realubot> "Hyresvärden däremot måste säga upp senast tre månader före hyrestidens utgång för att hans uppsägning skall gälla."
<realubot> http://www.hyresnamnden.se/Fragor-och-svar/Bostadshyra_ny/Hyrestid-och-uppsagningstid/
<einand> realubot: nej, det var 30 dagars på oss att fixa "oealägenheten"
<realubot> Ja, hemhyra.se gick nog ner precis efter att jag hade besökt sajten. :S
<einand> realubot: du får inte ha så snabbt internet
<realubot> einand: Ja, ja. SÃ¥ var det ja.
<einand> du suger upp alla bandbredd för oss på snålt adsl
<realubot> einand: ;)
<realubot> Jag tror det blir svårt för hyresvärden att få rätt. Dock så är det ju en första varning och får ni fler varningar så börjar det ju bli problem.
<realubot> Det krävs ju att fler klagar också, tycker man. Så det borde inte räcka att en granne kommer om och om igen och klagar på katterna.
<einand> nä, får se
<einand> realubot: jag bara undrar om dom drar till med det, för att jag inte skall bråka om den kraftiga hyreshöjningen
<realubot> Klagade du på hyreshöjningen innan du fick klagomålet om katterna?
<realubot> Jag tror inte dom drar till med det där om katterna bara för att sätta dig på plats OM du skulle få för dig att klaga på hyreshöjningen.
<einand> http://bayimg.com/cANAMaADI
<einand> realubot: märks att du inte känner min hyresvärd
<einand> realubot: fick båda i samma kuvert
<realubot> Jag undrar om man får komma med en hyreshöjning i efterhand så. Det låter väldigt märkligt.
<realubot> Har du betalat för den högre hyran 2011 eller ska du betala för den hyreshöjningen i efterhand?
<einand> jag har inte betalat för någon hyreshöjning 2011
<realubot> einand: Jag tror inte att man får höja i efterhand.
<einand> realubot: tror inte jag heller, får se vad hyresgästföreningen säger
<realubot> Man har rätt att motsätta sig en hyreshöjning (även om det kanske inte leder någon varit i praktiken).
<realubot> Det har man ju inte möjlighet att göra om höjningen gäller i efterhand.
<einand> realubot: jo men min hyra är för närvarande 4116kr, räknar man på det så blir det till och med 7% höjning
<einand> så deras kalkyl stämmer inte heller
<realubot> Dessutom tycker man att en hyresgäst måste ha rätt att säga upp lgh. om han inte vill bo kvar efter hyreshöjningen. Ungefär som om ett abonnemang ändras så har man rätt att säga upp avtalet.
<einand> japp, jag posta ju till lageexten ovan att det måste vara 2 månaderas notis
<realubot> einand: Bor inte du i en 1:a?
<realubot> Ingår elen då?
<einand> nix
<realubot> 4000+ är ju dyrt.
<einand> jypp
<realubot> 4400 är ju snudd på bedrägeri.
<einand> men blir så när man bor i ett attraktivt område
<realubot> En 1:a kostar ju normalt 3-3500 kr eller något.
<einand> då ligger hyrorna på det
<realubot> Så attraktivt är det väl inte på vischan?
<realubot> Jag misstänker att du bor hos en liten privat hyresvärd som kör sitt eget race.
<einand> grannens hus har han en kö på över 100 pers
<einand> realubot: självklart kör dom sitt egna race
<realubot> Jo, men det är inte mycket. Kolla på Boplats. Det är flera hundra som söker varje lgh.
<einand> japp
<einand> nja, får köpa mig en i centrum i stället
<realubot> Man undrar ju om dom har rätt att meddela hyreshöjningen för april så sent som nu.
<realubot> Det är också en bra fråga.
<realubot> Det var du inne på innan.
<einand> japp
<einand> men så blev det strul, och jag stack till iväg ett tag utomlands. Så jag orka inte mecka
<realubot> Det låter skumt. Vi får också en höjning men den har meddelats för flera månader sedan.
<realubot> 2,5% tror jag. Det följer snittet i kommunen.
<realubot> einand: Dom kanske har meddelat innan då.
<einand> nix
<einand> men sova nu iaf
<realubot> Mm, samma här.
<realubot> Natti.
<phnom> Morrn
<larsemil> kan man köra en distupgrade nu?
<kodein> tias.
<coobra> :D
<kodein> haffe: det sägs att det arrangeras våglforor nästa fredag enl. lyskommötet, men det hindrar ju inte att vi kör på söndag ändå.
<phnom> larsemil: Kör du webhotell?
<christoffer> Någon som kör 12.04 server version?
<christoffer> om det är värt nu redan att gå över från 10.04.4 till betan
<christoffer> eller ja...värt och värt...om den är tillräckligt stabil för det
<larsemil> phnom: mm lite
<larsemil> christoffer: jag hade väntat på en server i produktion
<larsemil> christoffer: men om det bara är lattjo så visst
<phnom> larsemil: dalnix.se var det va?
<larsemil> christoffer: jag kör 12.04 på en server som ska gå i produktion efter att den blivit stable
<larsemil> phnom: mm
<christoffer> larsemil: ok
<christoffer> låter som den iaf är stabil för testning
<christoffer> jag vet inte om jag någonsin kan kalla en maskin här hemma som "i produktion"
<christoffer> :P
<christoffer> men men
<christoffer> kanske skulle behövas som spärr ibland för att inte testa allt för mycket
<larsemil> christoffer: i mitt fall är produktion att massa andra människor än jag blir lidande om det pajjar
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> låter rimligt
<Markslap> Jag brukar köra RC-versioner av OS i min telefon.
<Markslap> Och det fungerar oftast bra.
<coffe> dagens stora fråga .. om man ska ta kostanden för att få fiber.
<larsemil> coffe: hem?
<larsemil> Markslap: mm jag kör beta nu och den funkar skitbra
<Markslap> Jag kör Cyanogenmod 7.2.0 RC1 i telefonen.
<coffe> larsemil,  japps
<coffe> jag kör CM 9 i min
<larsemil> jag kör också cm9
<larsemil> coffe: om du äger huset själv tror jag det är en investering som är värd det
<coffe> larsemil,  det är mitt fars hus
<larsemil> jag tror att man i framtiden kommer titta på hus och säga "hmm det är fint men det skulle ha haft fiber"
<coffe> larsemil .. ja . måste få reda på vad det är för regler på det å så .
<christoffer> förresten någon som har använt/använder friBID här?
<delhage> jag
<christoffer> är det bra?
<delhage> ja, funkar bra för mig iaf
<christoffer> tänkte installera det i maj till Ubuntu 12.04 men verkar ju finnas PPA och allt så kan ju inte vara helt omöjligt att få det fungera direkt :P
<christoffer> till 11.10
<delhage> PPA?
<christoffer> https://launchpad.net/~samuellb/+archive/fribid
<delhage> ok
<delhage> jag använder det på fedora och rhel
<christoffer> aha
<delhage> men det är nog enklare på ubuntu
<coffe> tips på program om jag vill göra en screencast ?  vill göra en liten  video howto
<christoffer> jo det har jag
<christoffer> 2 sek
<christoffer> screencastor
<coffe> tack
<christoffer> ppa:hizo/logiciels
<coffe> den säger den inte hittar preset filter.
<christoffer> det enda problemet jag har haft är att inspelningen inte startar
<christoffer> då var jag tvungen att öka "Video codec -> multithreads" till något högre än 1
<christoffer> eller högre än "0" ska det vara
<coffe> File for preset 'ultrafast' not found
<christoffer> vilka format har du valt?'
<christoffer> ljud och bild
<coffe> körde standard
<christoffer> ok...hmm =/ ...vet inte vad det kan vara ...testa att välja .webm istället för x264
<christoffer> under video codec
<coffe> testar en annan app just nu
<christoffer> vilken ubuntu version kör du förresten?
<coffe> 12.04
<coffe> undrar varför detta känns som prata med sig själv :P
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> har inte testat med 12.04
<christoffer> bara 11.10 där det fungerar
<christoffer> och 10.04 där det _inte_ fungerar
<coffe> recordmydesktop fungerade
<christoffer> gött
<phnom> Någon som har en git hook på lager med kod som kollar om man försöker deletea en branch?
<gusnan> phnom, har du testat med #git?
<phnom> gusnan: Nej, men det är ju en bra idé. ;)
<gusnan> phnom, den kanalen är ganska befolkad med, så jag tror chansen inte är så liten att du får svar...
<dubaco> hej, va är din svensk ord för "external hard drive"
<phnom> extern hårddisk
<kodein> "brevpress"
<larsemil> 1337
<delhage> yttre lagringsskivor
<dubaco> i engleska vi säga "SATA Hard Drive Cradle" va är det på svenska?
<haffe> Diskvagga för SATAdisk.
<dubaco> (what is it in swedish) - ledsan svenska inte min 1st språk
<kodein> eller en satadiskdocka
<larsemil> dubaco: extern hårddisk
<larsemil> dubaco: och diskvagga / externt chassi
<kodein> larsemil: det har phnom redan sagt
<dubaco> tack för hjälpen, jag åka till on off
<kodein> onoff har gått i konkurs
<dubaco> oh skit on off har en andra namn - jag vet inte din andra nammet
<t^> snart ryker nog siba också :>
<larsemil> dubaco: äkert elgiganten
<dubaco> ahh siba :)))
<kodein> t^: ja.
<dubaco> tack t^
<t^> fabian bengtsson håller på lägga in dödsstöten!
<t^> hehe lunch
<dubaco> lol
<dubaco> ahh jag har fri tid och du arbete  :)
<dubaco> jag är sextig och jag vetta det :P
<larsemil> dubaco: vart kommer du ifrån?
<dubaco> nord england
<dubaco> som jag bor i stockholm
<larsemil> okej bra där
<christoffer> :)
<dubaco> klart är så fint idag i stockholm 17c i stockholm :P
<dubaco> gtg
<kodein> haffe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyY829WwR9A
<Barre> fredag *klapp* *klapp* *klapp*... oooooohhhhhh... FREDAG!
<Nafallo> lolz
<HeMan> och som inte det skulle räcka med fredag så funkar suspend2ram på min laptop nu!
<Barre> \o/
<Nafallo> haha
 * Barre väntar på flyget hem.. sen är det helg.. grillning ikv
<Nafallo> hrm.
<Nafallo> irc ar konstigt utan alla Canonical-kanaler :-)
<Nafallo> ovant snarare
<HeMan> Nafallo: nu ska jag bara skicka in buggrapport på cgroup-bin, det var den som ställde till det för mig
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> jag har iaf en anledning att inte skicka in buggrapporter for tillfallet :-P
<Barre> men... berätta mer... waaaazzzuuup?
<Nafallo> min Ubuntu SSO ar trasig :-)
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Solen skiner.
<haffe> Grillen suktar.
<jolaren> I'm trying to get this thing in the middle but it's not working.. what's wrong with <center></center>? no work with php? <center><?php if(function_exists('get_shr_like_buttonset')) { get_shr_like_buttonset('Top'); } ?></center>
<jolaren> ww
<kodein> <div style="text-align:center"><?php foo() ?></div>
<kodein> detta är dessutom en svenskspråkig kanal.
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<hy0z> :(
<kodein> <center>-taggen rekommenderas över huvud taget inte längre.
<haffe> ~Fisk.
<kodein> ungefär fisk? Delfin.
<Nafallo> nej
<Nafallo> delfin != fisk
<kodein> det har heller ingen sagt.
<kodein> men de är båda okej på tallriken
<Nafallo> haj ~= fisk ? :-)
<kodein> haj är en fisk
<kodein> ja hu! ja hukk!
<kodein> trevlig helg på er.
<haffe> Hur är det med tonfisken?
<haffe> Havets kyckling.
<Nafallo> tuna!
 * Nafallo foredrar kyckling
<kes0> Nu är de fredagsmys !!!!!!!!!!
<johanbr> jag som trodde att knapparna på min samsungtelefon var sönder... tydligen fungerar de bara dåligt när luften är väldigt torr
<johanbr> undrar varför
<purity^> åhå
<phnom> johanbr: 1. Slicka på telefonen 2. ??? 3. Profit
<einand> CasperN, Philip5 : http://imgur.com/a/qOSCI#0
<einand> måste ni ändå hålla med om är helt OK bilder, med tanke på att det inte är allt för lätt att komma nära insekter med ett 18 - 55 objektiv
<kodein> haffe: ska vi bestämma nån tid på söndag?
<bittin>  jag gillar att qualcomm har börjat opensourcat en massa saker :)
<Philip5> einand: lite underexponerade om inte annat
<maxjezy> ja.
<kodein> nej.
<kodein> open source is missing the point
<coobra> bittin: <--- missar alltid alla points
<einand> Philip5: men bättre än häromdagen iaf ;)
<Philip5> einand: ja om det inte går framåt så vore det ju illa :)
<einand> Philip5: första gången jag börjat leka med manuella inställningar
<realubot> God kväll kanalen!
<kodein> realubot: Ja hu! Ja hukk!
<Philip5> einand: du är väl snart kung på det också
<realubot> kodein: Va?
<realubot> kodein: Vad ska det där betyda?
<kodein> det är en typisk dervisch-hälsning
<kodein> http://g3.spraakdata.gu.se/saob/show.phtml?filenr=1/49/108.html
<einand> Philip5: om ett år kanske
<einand> Philip5: eller tio
<haffe> kodein: Jo, det vore väl en bra idé.
<haffe> När passar det för dig?
<kodein> jag har inget inbokat på söndag, iaf inte någon speciell tid
<johanbr> phnom, inte säker på att jag vill slicka på min telefon :)
<haffe> kodein: Är 1400 bra för dig?
<kodein> haffe: ja.
<haffe> Ok.
<CasperN> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/musik/houston-drunknade-efter-kokainmissbruk
<CasperN> fantastiskt, ännu ett bevis på att droger inte dödat
<x_link> einand: Har du rint hyresvärden och hittat på saker för att få er vräkta?
<x_link> Det där låter lite udda ;)
<kodein> vatten, den farligaste drogen av alla
<kodein> dra inga halsbloss!
<haffe> Bröstmjölk.
<kodein> inhalera inte det heller
<haffe> Alla som börjar med droger har druckit bröstmjölk.
<kodein> nä, nu glömmer du crack babies
<CasperN> hade badkaret varit fyllt med marijuana hade hon aldrig drunknat
<CasperN> drogerna kunde ha räddat hennes liv!
<kodein> nä, då hade hon flugit
<kes0> Är inte halsbloss och inhalera samma sak?
<amelia> nu är ni väl ändå inne på lite fel ämne här va?
<kes0> Agree
<kodein> kes0: kanske, men bröstmjölk och vatten är inte samma sak.
<kes0> kodein: Jaha ok =P
<kes0> Jag som är yr
<kes0> Finns det någon offtopic kanal som är offtopic?
<maxjeyse> är det här möjligt. MODEM(internet) till DATOR till ROUTER till DATORER
<Markslap> ja
<haffe> Ja.
<maxjeyse> dvs, dela ut en tex, mobil uppkoppling via routern
<haffe> Ja.
<maxjeyse> jag får in internet i datorn via usb
<maxjeyse> hur gör jag då?
<Markslap> Dela ut det.
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> Jag vet inte hur man gör i Ubuntu dock.
<maxjeyse> ska datorn in i WAN porten?
<maxjeyse> eller bara 1-4 porten?
<Markslap> Näe.
<Markslap> Datorn ska agera router.
<maxjeyse> Markslap no worryh
<Markslap> Så då ska routern bara vara en switch.
<maxjeyse> ja sitter i windows
<Markslap> Dvs. datorn ska in i LAN-porten.
<Markslap> aha.
<maxjeyse> okej
<Markslap> Vad bra.
<kodein> <3
<maxjeyse> då behöver jag inte ha WIFI igång på mobilen
<maxjeyse> dela den vägen är väl smidigast men mobilen verkar inte gilla det
<Markslap> Vilket OS?
<maxjeyse> touch funktionen börja strula efter en dag
<maxjeyse> WIN 7
<maxjeyse> och android på telefon
<Markslap> Gött.
<maxjeyse> och win 8 och ubuntu
<maxjeyse> på de andra netbooksen
<Markslap> Då ska du ta upp Nätverks- och delningscenter.
<maxjeyse> som ska njuta av internet
<Markslap> Och där ska du trycka på "Ändra inställningar för nätverkskort" till vänster.
<maxjeyse> ska sätta mig vid rätt dator bara, forstätt du..
<Markslap> Okidoki
<Markslap> Sedan ska du markera 3G-anslutningen och LAN-anslutningen.
<Markslap> Dvs. ctrl-klicka på båda.
<Markslap> Sedan högerklicka och välja "Brygga anslutningar".
<Markslap> Sedan får du testa på den datorn som är inkopplad i switchen.
<Markslap> Det bör fungera.
<maxjezy> det fungerade ju så långt som att brygga osv.
<maxjezy> alla datorer förlora internet
<maxjezy> misstänker att det fastnar någonstans i routern
<Markslap> aha
<Markslap> Ajdå
<Markslap> Hur kopplade du i routern?
<maxjezy> den sitter från nätverkskoret som är bryggat
<maxjezy> in i nummer 1
<maxjezy> på routern
<maxjezy> dvs, inte WAN
<Markslap> Bra.
<Markslap> Dom andra datorerna också?
<Markslap> Du kan iofs köra i WAN om du vill ha WLAN från routern.
<maxjezy> dom går trådlöst
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Då bör du ha en i WAN.
<Markslap> Bättre?
<Markslap> :o
<laura_> ah, det funkar med WAN porten
<laura_> that did do the sexy dance for me
<laura_> så att säga
<Markslap> Najs
<maxjezy1> ttackar Markslap !
<Markslap> Inga problem!
<Markslap> Ha en trevlig helg nu. :)
<maxjezy1> det här hade tagit länge att fixa annars
<maxjezy1> med internet osv
<Markslap> :D
<maxjezy1> desamma!
<svensk_a1> varifor är #ubuntu-se-offtopic intitation only? jag här en fråga om upptåget uppsala- gävle
<maxjeyse> testa köra kanalnamnet baklänges
<CasperN> #ubuntu-se-offtopic är bara för folk som mördat någon
<CasperN> kräver inträdesprov
<maxjeyse> svensk_a1du kan annars fråga om upptåget här vetja
<maxjeyse> det är endå ingen ontopic diskussion
<maxjeyse> jag har löst min internetdramatik nu så.
<maxjeyse> äger ni era namn på google?
<maxjeyse> vilka träffar får ni?
<maxjeyse> mycket skitsnack om er?
<_Trullo> vem bryr sig
<maxjeyse> misstänker att du inte gör det
<maxjeyse> .
<_Trullo> knappast
<maxjeyse> jojo
<arand> har inte offtopic tagits bort och redirectar hit?
<maxjeyse> det finns ju fler offtopic kanaler
<maxjeyse> när en stängs ner öppnar 10 nya upp
<maxjeyse> eller något sånt
<arand> Hmm, uppenbarligen är den indeed stängd...
<maxjeyse> det var en bra kanal
<maxjeyse> synd att det blev så dåligt
<maxjeyse> kan väl inte annat än skylla på realubot
<arand> Ah, inte stängd as in borta, stängd as in invite-only, trodde det var redirecten som spökade
<arand> swing it swinglish
<Markslap> #ubuntu-se-offtopic är borta sedan länge.
<Markslap> Det var någon som har hand om #ubuntu-se som ville ta över den, och sedan stängde han den.
<Markslap> Jävligt bra gjort.
<arand> Jaja, har ingen koll, undrast just varför den ligger kåst istället för att vara borta helt isåfall
<realubot> maxjeyse: Knappast mitt fel.
<Markslap> realubot: Vems jävla fel var det då?
<realubot> Markslap: Jag vill minnas att det var ditt.
<Markslap> Shoot.
<Markslap> Du kan få tro det i din lilla värld.
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg turerna nu men det var ju något med att op i offtopic inte fixade att sköta kanalen så op här fick gå in och ta över.
<Markslap> Jag var inte aktiv i kanalen då vettu.
<realubot> Markslap: Vad gjorde jag då som fick kanalen stängd menar du/ni?
<Markslap> Jag orkar ärligt talat inte prata med dig om dig längre.
<Markslap> Det är ingen idé.
<realubot> Markslap: Ok, kanske lika bra det.
<Markslap> Du har tagit 2 år av mitt liv redan. :P
<Markslap> Även om jag inte har legat och tänkt på dig på kvällarna.
<realubot> Nej, det hade varit lite att ta i.
<HeMan> om jag inte missminner mig så var det canonical som inte gillade att kanalen hette något med ubuntu
<Nafallo> Markslap: ehrm. nej. det var inte ratt.
<Markslap> HeMan: Mm, det stämmer.
<realubot> Markslap: Då så, skyll inte på mig
<Markslap> HeMan: Men den hade ju kunnat finnas under Ubuntu:s ledning.
<Markslap> precis som denna.
<Nafallo> Markslap: locot fick nys om det och vi beslutade att allt under #ubuntu-se* faller under locots irc-team.
<Markslap> realubot: Du förstörde kanalen.
<Nafallo> mer eller mindre.
<Markslap> Nafallo: Okej
<CasperN> för att någon klagade på att det var ett jävla liv i kanalen
<Markslap> Nafallo: Det förklarar inte varför ni stänger den.
<realubot> Markslap: Det gjorde jag ju inte alls.
<Markslap> realubot: Jo.
<realubot> Markslap: Hur?
<Nafallo> Markslap: for att den i sin davarande form hade brutit mote freenodes regler i aratal.
<Markslap> Nafallo: Jaha.
<Markslap> Nafallo: Men det förklarar det fortfarande inte.
<Nafallo> det var ett motesbeslut pa det dessutom.
<Markslap> Jaha.
<Markslap> Där ingen av oss som satt i offtopic fick komma till tals har jag för mig?
<realubot> Problemet är att Ubuntu-gänget tillåter inte offtopic-snack om droger, sex, vapen m.m. så därför skulle offtopic aldrig få ligga kvar under ubuntu-*
<CasperN> Markslap: där alla som ville fick komma till tals, och där alla röstade fel
<CasperN> utom jag då dvs
<realubot> Och allt snack utom det accepteras här så däför fanns det inte någon mening att ha kvar offtopic-kanalen. Så var det sagt på IRC-mötet.
<Nafallo> realubot: freenode, men ubuntu med...
<realubot> Jag läste mötesbeslutet igår när vi godkände förra protokollet.
<realubot> Så jag vet att vi röstade bort offtopic eftersom den ändå inte fick fortsätta som förr.
<realubot> Det står även i mötesprotokollet att offtopic-snack enligt CoC är tillåtet här.
<Nafallo> precis. kanalen var redundant.
<CasperN> under förutsättning att mods är på gott humör dvs...
<Nafallo> CasperN: ?
<CasperN> är det inte lite så, offtopic när inget annat samtal förs
<Nafallo> det tycker jag inte?
<Nafallo> vi har kanalregler nu dock. de finns i topic ;-)
<CasperN> jag tycker ofta man ser någon som klagar på offtopicsnack
<realubot> !topic
<ubot2`> Factoid 'topic' not found
<Nafallo> ar denna nagon en operator eller en hjalpsam medlem?
<Nafallo> realubot: /
<Nafallo> !regler
<ubot2`> Factoid 'regler' not found
<CasperN> sedan tycker jag att en regel är värdelös och rent olaglig i open sourcesammanhang
<CasperN> "min x är bättre än din x" (a.k.a. flamewar). "
<CasperN> flamewars är grunden i FOSS
<Nafallo> CasperN: du far garna tycka det, sa lange du foljer reglerna.
<CasperN> det är så naturligt och rotat så det borde uppmuntras
<CasperN> vem har hittat på lagarna btw?
<CasperN> eller riktlinjerna?
<Nafallo> flamewars var en av anledningarna till att ubuntu blev populart :-)
<Nafallo> i.e. folk var trotta pa debian, och ubuntu hade inga pa den tiden.
<CasperN> flamewars är det som driver utvecklingen, det stärcker moralen och bidrar till aktivitet
<CasperN> inget är bättre än att bråka om två open source program
<Nafallo> riktlinjerna ar tagna av ubuntu-ses irc-team
<CasperN> aja, jag hoppas iaf att ni inte tar illa upp om det inträffar ett enstaka flamewar under dötimmarna någon gång bara
<kes0> =)
<Nafallo> jag kommer iaf inte sitta och glo igenom loggen medans jag sov nar jag vaknar och slanga bans pa folk, nej :-P
<realubot> Risken med att tillämpa IRC-reglerna för hårt är att det blir helt tyst i kanalen.
<Nafallo> och ja... jag har varit aktiv i en kanal dar det hande...
<realubot> Så många aktiva medlemmar är vi inte trots allt.
<realubot> Nafallo: Dell har för övrigt släppt en Ultrabook nu.
<Nafallo> beklagar ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/10/dells-xps-13-ultrabook-announced/
<realubot> Nafallo: Beklagar?
<Nafallo> jag ar inte en stor fan av dell :-)
<maxjeyse> vad betyder flamewars?
<realubot> Nafallo: Nehe. Dom har väl ganska många datorer som fungerar bra med Ubuntu?
<Markslap> Fortfarande en Dell.
<CasperN> en http://www.handheld.se/regions/se/algiz-xrw.asp skulle jag vilja ha
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<realubot> Nafallo: Har Dell varit dumma mot dig?
<Nafallo> nje. jag gillar inte deras hardvara bara :-)
<Nafallo> servrarna ar okay, men ja...
<realubot> Det här luktar flamewar.
<maxjeyse> fler som kör windows 8 här?
 * realubot gör hjärt- och lungrädnding på einand.
<realubot> *räddning
<maxjeyse> har er F tangent sån där linje?
<maxjeyse> och J
<realubot> maxjeyse: Japp. Vet du varför?
<maxjeyse>  nej
<realubot> maxjeyse: Det är för att man ska hitta rätt fingersättning enkelt.
<realubot> Du ska hålla pekfingrarna på F och J.
<realubot> Det är utgångspunkten för en korrekt fingersättning när man skriver.
<einand> realubot: varför då?
<CasperN> någon som kör med dvorak? :P
<realubot> maxjeyse: http://www.jonasweb.nu/sidor/datorn/fingersattningen.html
<CasperN> då blir det väldigt dumt om man ska förlita sig på f&j
<realubot> einand: För att du ska vakna till liv.
<realubot> einand: Du var så passiv.
<einand> realubot: jag är upptagen
<realubot> einand: Äsch.
<realubot> einand: Vad sysslar du med då?
<einand> ja, jag kollar på serier
<HeMan> ooh, blkid känner igen nilfs2 nu!
<realubot> einand: Jag kollar i stort sett aldrig på serier.
<einand> ok
<einand> jag gör det i mellanåt
<einand> har infuelsan så orkar inte göra mycket annat
<realubot> HeMan: Det var på tiden.
<HeMan> realubot: jo
<realubot> einand: Ok. Vad tittar du på för serier då?
<realubot> HeMan: Inte för att jag vet vad du pratar om men på tiden är det i.a.f.
<HeMan> realubot: :)
<realubot> Det är lika mycket på tiden som för mig att gå och hämta en öl ur kylen.
<einand> realubot: i detta särskillda fallet är det "Once upon a time"
<realubot> Ok. Jag känner inte ens igen namnet.
<realubot> Så dålig koll har jag på serier.
<realubot> einand: Hur ska du bevisa att grannen ligger bakom förtalet?
<einand> realubot: tja, hyresvärden berättar det.
<realubot> einand: Ok, trodde hyresvärden vägrade säga vem som hade klagat.
<einand> ja, men inte om polisen begär det
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> iaf, jag skiter i vilket.
<realubot> Nej, hyresvärden har väl knappast tystnadsplikt.
<einand> Rättvisa kommer att skippas ändå
<CasperN> hmm, 18k för en stryktålig notebook från handheld, det är en del det, ingen dålig produkt, men bara värt sitt pris om man verkligen måste ha en
<einand> CasperN: har du någon länk, vill kolla vad det är för nått
<CasperN> http://ruggedpcreview.com/3_notebooks_handheldus_algiz_xrw_full.html
<CasperN> de tillverkas i Lidköping
<swecarp> oj en dator från mina hemtrakter
<einand> CasperN: 18k känns ändå rätt billigt då
<CasperN> ja, det är väl överkommligt antar jag
<einand> undra vad det var för laptop han den där äventyraren hade med sig.
<einand> Den där som skulle ta sig från pol till pol med bara naturkrafter
<CasperN> förmodligen så behöver man inte uppgradera så ofta då de används till bestämda ändamål
<einand> (som dom kom på att fuska)
<einand> CasperN: du köper ju inte en sådan maskin för du vill ha en värsting, utan den används ju för att sampla med. Behövs sedan mer beräkningskraft skickas det till andra maskiner
<einand> Algiz 10
<einand> verkar väldigt dålig jämfört med de anda maskinerna
<CasperN> panasonic toughbook har väl någon nyare
<CasperN> och de gör ju reklam för att tåla en hel del stryk
<einand> minns för typ 10 år sedan när man läste PC för alla
<einand> nä, 20 år sedan måste det vart
<einand> iaf,
<CasperN> i de videotester som finns på utube så misshandlar de datorerna mer än vad som borde vara möjligt
<einand> då testa dom datorer som militären använde
<einand> och slängde ut den från våning 8 på ett höghus
<CasperN> och de verkar hålla, så det är nog värda varenda öre för den som behöver dem
<einand> tja, man får vad men betalar för
<CasperN> som vanlig användare skulle jag vara glad omn man fick en laptop som klarade av att falla från bordet eller en stol iaf
<einand> CasperN: det tål väl alla?
<realubot> Den är ju sådana tester man vill se. När dom skjuter på datorn o.s.v.
<CasperN> ett par gånger kanske
<realubot> CasperN: Är skärmen på datorn du länkade till skottsäker?
<CasperN> men inget jag räknar med att de ska klara iaf
<realubot> Går det att ta skydd bakom skärmen i en eldstrid?
<CasperN> realubot: nja, det tror jag inte
<einand> realubot: vi bor inte i dina kvarter, så vi behöver inte oroa oss så ofta för skottlossning
<realubot> einand: Haha
<HeMan> intressant, trafiken till/från min tor-router ligger på över 10 Mbit/s nästan hela tiden nu
<realubot> einand: Det är sällan skottlossning här. :)
<einand> HeMan: grattis :)
<einand> realubot: nä, men händer
<realubot> Ja, men väldigt sällan.
<HeMan> den peakar över 20 Mbit/s flera ggr per dygn
<CasperN> HeMan sitter med wireshark och sniffar lösenord från dumma användare
<HeMan> CasperN: nej, jag kör ingen exitpunkt
<HeMan> CasperN: så det är enbart krypterad data som går till den
<CasperN> du hjälper säkert terrorister iaf, se upp så USA inte sparkar upp dörren för att ge dig en orange overall
<HeMan> CasperN: dom kan bara se att jag kör en tor-router, inte vilken trafik som går där
<dircht> hm, hur undviker man att sånt sniffas om man gör nåt över tor?
<CasperN> patriot act baby :)
<arand> Visserligen är det väl USAs militär som ligger bakom tor från början, eller något liknande?
<CasperN> man krypterar
<realubot> Det går inte att som svensk medborgare bli utlämnad till USA för misstänkt brottslighet.
<HeMan> dircht: på exitpunkten går det sniffa men inte på routrarna
<kes0> Haha. realubot var bor du?
<CasperN> realubot: på film så kan de radera din existens, det går säkert i verkligheten med
<realubot> En kille i England kommer ju bli utlämnad till USA för brott som han ska ha begått i England. Killen har aldrig varit i USA.
<HeMan> hmm, undrar hur väl tor skalar rent cpu-mässigt?
<dircht> visst kan man kryptera, det beror väl lite på vad man gör. Om målet dit man ska är nån vanlig sida, webmail eller nåt som man inte driftar själv kan man ju inte kryptera
<realubot> kes0: Jag bor i en förort till Göteborg.
<HeMan> den ligger på 80-90% CPU nu
<realubot> dircht: Om du loggar in på en webbmail så har väl den ändå https?
<realubot> Så då krypteras det ju?
<realubot> Det finns väl inga seriösa sajter som har inloggning utan SSL?
<kes0> realubot: Ja men var? En förort i göteborg är som att säga att man bor nånstans norr om sundsvall. Med tanke på folkmängden :P
<realubot> HeMan: Varför drar Tor så mycket CPU?
<realubot> kes0: Hur så?
<HeMan> realubot: för att den krypterar och avkrypterar data
<realubot> kes0: Jag bor i en förort söder om Göteborg.
<realubot> HeMan: Ok.
<dircht> realubot: jo, har dock läst mycket i media det senaste att ssl inte är helt säkert. Men det kanske räcker
<HeMan> realubot: tor kör med flera lager kryptering och varje router "skalar av" ett lager
<realubot> HeMan: Måste din Tor-nod göra det? Går det inte bara att bolla vidare krypterad trafik?
<realubot> HeMan: Jaha.
<realubot> Det är därför det är en lök. :)
<realubot> Lager av kryptering.
<HeMan> realubot: det är själva vitsen med tor-routern
<kes0> realubot: Nä jag bara undra då einand sa de där om skottsäker skärm :P aja okej
<realubot> kes0: Han överdriver lite grann.
<HeMan> nåväl, nu har jag somnat flera ggr med laptopen på magen, tror kroppen försöker tala om för mig att plocka bort den och sova i stället
<kes0> realubot: Aa jag fatta de :P
<HeMan> ha det!
<realubot> HeMan: Sov gott!
<realubot> kes0: Dom skjuter mest i norra delarna av Göteborg.
<kes0> realubot: Aha i see
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag behöver din hjälp
<einand> kes0: realubot bor i det området i göteborg med näst högst kriminalitet
<realubot> einand: Haha.
<einand> kes0: bara i år, har det stått i tidningen att par gånger om folk som blivit skjutna där
<realubot> einand: Jag tror det finns mycket värre områden.
<einand> realubot: självklart är angered, bergsjön och hammarkullen värst, men ditt ställer ligger typ i samma nivå
<kes0> einand: Jävlar, helt galet
<kes0> Jag känner inte till att någon blivit skjuten någonsin i mitt område
<einand> i mitt område vet jag folk som blivit nerslagna, mordhotade och överkörda.
<einand> alla är samma gärningsman och offer
<kes0> einand: Samma här
<realubot> Det här stället ligger på gångavstånd från mitt kvarter: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article11625130.ab
<Larre|zzzz> nämen herregud
<einand> realubot: känner folk som bott nästan granne med dig, som knarkat på och skadat varandra
<Larre|zzzz> har inte varit inne på min linuxserver på skitlänge också ligger man fortfarande här inne på irc
<einand> framför allt djur är populärt att skada i ditt kvarter
<einand> Larre|zzzz: grattis
<realubot> einand: Är det?
<einand> realubot: japp
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> nä, borta ca 45 minuter nu, ses
<kes0> Hejs
<kes0> realubot: Räknas alla områden som kommuner?
<kes0> Undra bara, kollade just upp hur många som bor i piteå, 23000 i stan och 40000 i hela kommunen
<realubot> kes0: Kommunen är ju mycket större än bara staden även om majoriteten ofta bor just i staden.
<realubot> kes0: Kommunen är ju ett helt geografiskt område.
<kes0> *dansar*
<kes0> realubot: Jag vet, men områden i göteborg tänkte jag
<kes0> http://www.toresundstrom.se/Galleri_028/Bild+032.jpg.php här är min förort iaf, mitt hus är med på bilden =)
<realubot> kes0: Är ditt hus kyrkan längst till vänster? ;)
<realubot> Eller det kanske inte är en kyrka.
<kes0> realubot: Nix. Den vita är. Dock bara en liten del av hodden är med där :P
<realubot> einand: Läst? https://svt.se/2.22620/1.2752510/latt_att_undkomma_den_nya_overvakningslagen
<realubot> Kommentar?
<realubot> kes0: Hur går det för dig där uppe i norr då?
<kes0> realubot: De går fint, själv då?
<realubot> kes0: Det går la bra.
<realubot> Här med.
<kes0> realubot: Gött, strypt någon sill på sistone då?
<realubot> Nja. Inte så direkt.
<kes0> Illa
<kes0> realubot: Heter du glenn då?
<kes0> Veckans brott.nu
<kes0> realubot: Ha det
<maxjeyse> ‎"Now Gary, we can do this the hard way or the easy way. Or the medium way. Or the semi-medium easy-hard way. Or the sorta-hard-with-a-touch-of-awkward difficult-challenging way."
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-24
<maxjeyse> mm, skoj!
<realubot> kes0: Ha det bra gubben.
 * maxjeyse gör 0300 piruetter med en motorsåg i full-swing
 * realubot skakar på huvudet åt maxjeyse och suckar djupt.
<realubot> Att han aldrig växer upp.
<realubot> Leka med motorsåg. Hur moget är det?
<maxjeyse> lek?
<maxjeyse> det är inte lek, konst och kärlek möjligen.
<realubot> Ok. DÃ¥ tar jag tillbaka min kritik.
<realubot> En konstinstallation.
<realubot> Som han som vandaliserade en tunnelbanevagne och hon som spelade psyksjuk.
<spacebug-> hum
<maxjeyse> ja
<maxjeyse> humma humma
<maxjeyse> drar nu innan jag hör någon tok säga "morrn"
<maxjeyse> har ni laddat med skruvmejslar och smörjspray?
<maxjeyse> inatt händer det!!!
<coobra> maxjeyse: ?
<maxjeyse> coobra ställa tillbaka klockan att gå en timme framför
<coobra> fan nura
<coobra> :D
<maxjeyse> daytime saving shit!!!
<coobra> fuckers..
<maxjayzi> Ah
<maxjayzi> Batterit dog juh
<maxjayzi> Vb jo erland
<maxjayzi> Lend
<maxjayzi> lol
<maxjayzi> lol
<maxjayzi> Testing
<maxjayzi> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<kes0> Fan så skönt med en dator som funkar bra med ubuntu xD
<maxjayzi> Jo
<maxjayzi> Skönt är grönt
<maxjayzi> green
<kes0> =)
<kes0> maxjayzi: Visst är du från sundsvall?
<maxjayzi> Jo
<maxjayzi> Eller. Bor här
<maxjayzi> Är nog inte hör ifrån
<maxjayzi> Keso du med?
<maxjayzi> Utalas det keso eller kesnoll
<kes0> maxjayzi: Kk då minns jag rätt :P
<arand> Kesnaåught
<kes0> Ne fifan inte sundsvallare ;P
<maxjayzi> Umeåit?
<maxjayzi> Nojjläjjijg?
<kes0> Pitebo
<maxjayzi> Ah renkött och pilli dprit
<kes0> Haha
<maxjayzi> Ni har iaf piteåbröd
<kes0> Japp och pitepalt
<maxjayzi> Pita pita
<kes0> Bor granne med världens enda paltzeria
<maxjayzi> Mumma
<maxjayzi> Nej. Vilostund. Brb
<Philip5> swecarp: jasså du bara smyger in så där
<swecarp> hej Philip5
<Philip5> yo
<swecarp> Philip5,  stämnings bild från igår http://i.imgur.com/ExjAe.jpg
<Philip5> swecarp: snyggt
<Philip5> swecarp: personligen skulle jag componerat med hälften så mycket strand men snyggt fångat ljus
<Philip5> eller komponerat kanske vi säger i sverige :D
<swecarp> ja hadde bara den lilla kameran skall åka dit i kväll med suystemkameran och ta lite bättre kort
<Philip5> kul
<Philip5> hoppas på fin kväll då
<spacebug-> swecarp: skulle lätt kunna funka som bakgrundsbild
<swecarp> Philip5,  min digikam är hel knas av instalerade 2,6 i synapticen och skulle instalera en av 2,5 men det knasade så nu kör jag shotwell istället kör in digikam när jag har instalerat 12,04
<Philip5> jobbit
<swecarp> ja skit jobbigt
<CasperN> "Sveriges välfärdssystem ställs inför svårigheter eftersom Europeiska ekonomiska nedgången, en åldrande befolkning, unga människor saknar entusiasm för sysselsättningen."
<CasperN> vad som står om vår välfärd på kinesiska wikipediasidan om Sverige
<CasperN> http://tinyurl.com/7ol5pg8 riktigt bra översättning med google translate
<CasperN> är kinesiska gramatiskt likt svenska?
<svensk_a1> hej, jag sökes hjälp som min sony erricson mobil ska inte coppla upp via min dator
<svensk_a1> usb*
<realubot> "Krångliga och tidsödande betalsajter gör att sex av tio kunder någon gång avbryter ett påbörjat köp. Företagen riskerar därför att förlora miljarder, varnar Silentium som har undersökt svenskarnas köpvanor på nätet."
<realubot> Det här har jag själv varit med om. Att avbryta ett köp för att inte återuppta det för att processen har dagit ut på tiden.
<einand> realubot: samma här
<einand> och framförallt så avbryter jag köp, om jag inte får se totalkostnaden ink frak innan jag registerar mig
<realubot> einand: Det finns mycket pengar att tjäna där för en sajt som har en snabbt betalsystem jämfört med konkurrenterna i samma bransch.
<einand> kanske det
<realubot> einand: En sajt med bra betalsystem kommer ju att få några procents högre vinst än konkurrenterna enbart på betalsystemet. Om uppgiftern om avbrutna köp är riktig.
<einand> realubot: du måste ju få dit folk först bara
<Philip5> jaha, det var det det
<haffe> Känner någon igen den här buggen?
<haffe> Jag kör kubuntu på en laptop.
<haffe> Det går jättebra att surfa flashtunga sidor i timmar på den.
<haffe> Försöker jag däremot starta kate, då tvärdör den.
<maxjayzi> Kate e?
<haffe> En texteditor.
 * haffe streakar kanalen.
<Barre> någon forumadmin här som kan gå in och resna ite spam på supportforumet?
<Nafallo> morning
<Barre> sovmorgon Nafallo? :)
<Nafallo> mjo
<Nafallo> somnade runt 4-5...
 * Barre undrar varför "anmäl"-knappen inte längre finns kvar på forumet?
<Nafallo> bah
<Nafallo> spam i mangder :-(
<Nafallo> jag tyckte battre om nafallo ubuntu.com nar den gick igenom canonicals spamfilter...
<einand> idag skall ni få se söta bil/der http://imgur.com/a/ksKGC
<ticktock71> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Textnummer <-- Hur länge har detta funnits i Sverige? Jag kanske levt under en sten, men jag har aldrig tänkt på att telefoner i Sverige haft några bokstäver...
<johanbr> ticktock71, googling antyder sen 2007
<ticktock71> Sjukt sent.
<ticktock71> 1967 i USA...
<ticktock71> 50 år senare...
<ticktock71> 40...
<_Trullo> vem använder det där då?
<_Trullo> måste ju vara den dummaste uppfinning nånsin
<ticktock71> Dummaste?
<ticktock71> Smartaste...
<ticktock71> 020-BLOMMOR är mycket enklare att komma ihåg.
<arand> Är ju inte speciellt många som använder det verkar det som..
<maxjayzi> Jag har den typen av pincode på luren
<maxjayzi> Bokstaverar koden
<_Trullo> e väl ingen som använder det där
<_Trullo> kom väl på det där i reklamsyfte enbart
<johanbr> "Arrangörerna av en internationell skyttetävling i Kuwait råkade i veckan blanda ihop Kazakstans nationalsång med filmkaraktären Borats kontroversiella parodiversion": http://www.dn.se/blogg/leonelsguldkorn/2012/03/23/kazakstan-idrottare-fick-hora-borat-i-stallet-for-nationalsangen-video/
<johanbr> oops
<realubot> johanbr: Det där kallar jag offtopic.
<realubot> HakanS: HakanS! The one and only!
<realubot> Eller finns det fler HakanS?
<realubot> Inte i Ubuntu Sverige i.a.f.
<johanbr> realubot, jo, det får jag väl hålla med om...
<realubot> johanbr: Tur att inte op såg det för då hade det varit slut med dig.
<johanbr> :)
<realubot> No more Mr johanbr in da channel.
<johanbr> riktigt så hårt tror jag inte att det är
<realubot> Nä, kanske inte.
<HakanS> God afton.
<olja> ubunu kan inte ladda min externa hårddisk
<olja> uräkta, jag menar inte ladda utan Montera
<realubot> olja: Vad händer när du försöker montera hårddisken då?
<realubot> olja: ÄR det en USB-disk?
<olja> har funkat utan problem i fyra månader och nu har det börjat krångla sedan några dagar tillbaka
<realubot> olja: Vad får du om du kör: sudo fdisk -l
<realubot> olja: Ser du hårddisken i resultatet av sudo fdisk -l?
<olja> jag pluggar i hårddisken, den dyker upp i arkivhateraren men när föröker öppna den så får jag medelande att ubuntu inte kan montera den
<realubot> i Terminalen...
<olja> ja, jkag ser den i terminalen
<realubot> Vad heter den?
<realubot> sd?
<realubot> *sdaX, adbX?
<realubot> *sdbX
<olja> Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB
<olja> ?
<realubot> olja: Det är hela disken.
<realubot> Det ska finnas partitioner på disken.
<realubot> !patebin | olja
<ubot2`> Factoid 'patebin' not found
<realubot> !pastebin | olja
<ubot2`> olja: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> Kör sudo fdisk -l och posta resultatet här via pastebin.
<olja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898311/
<olja> förstår inte varför ubuntu börjat krångla nu när det har funkat bra innan
<realubot> olja: Är disken på 1TB?
<olja> har förvisso kopplat in hårddiske på en Mac för att föra över lite filer från disken till datorn men det kan väll i
<olja> inte ha påverkat?
<olja> realubot: ja, 1TB
<realubot> Det är inte omöjligt att det har påverkat.
<realubot> Jag har hört om något liknande förut.
<realubot> Att Mac har ändra partitionstabellen på disken eller något.
<olja> fucking jävla Appel ;)
<realubot> olja: Testa det här:
<maxjeyse> det var problem med det här förut min jag, en gång man stoppa disken i en windows maskin så gick den inte att mountera i linux sen
<realubot> sudo mkdir /media/test
<maxjeyse> om man använt sig av FSmount och inte avmounterat den korrekt
<maxjeyse> olja det är inte apples fel
<realubot> Och sedan det här: sudo mount /deb/sdb1 /media/test
<maxjeyse> det är linux som inte klarar av en skitsimpel skitgrej
<realubot> maxjeyse: Hur löser man det då Mr Windows?
<olja> det funkar inte realbout
<realubot> olja: Vad fick du för felmeddelande?
<maxjeyse> realubot överger linux ett par år
<realubot> maxjeyse: Aha.
<olja> mkdir: kan inte skapa katalog "/media/test": Filen existerar
<maxjeyse> såna här problem är att räkna med när man kör linux
<realubot> maxjeyse: Det finns liknande fel i alla os.
<olja> får jag efter det förta komandot
<maxjeyse> ja fast de händer ju aldrig i dom andra OS
<realubot> Jo då.
<realubot> Inte just med diskar kanske men annat trams.
<maxjeyse> well, det är som att säga att en kratta ska göra en spades jobb
<maxjeyse> går fan inte jämnföra
<maxjeyse> nu pratar vi disk-stöd.
<realubot> olja: Ok, kör det här då: sudo mkdir /media/testdir
<realubot> olja: Sedan kör du: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/testdir
<olja> får inget medelande alls
<olja> igen, inget medelande alls
<arand> ls /media/testdir
<realubot> maxjeyse: Hur löste du problemet med den externa disken då? Fick du den aldrig att fungera i Ubuntu?
<olja> fast jag använde disken när jag hade windows och sen när jag bytte till ubuntu så var det inga krångel alls
<olja> har faktiskt pluggat i diske i både windows och ubuntu omväxlade ett tag och det var inga krångel
<realubot> olja: Vad ger arand kommando?
<olja> inget svar på det kommandot heller
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> DÃ¥ skriver du fel.
<realubot> Något svar ska du få.
<arand> Inte om det är ett tomt bibliotek
<realubot> olja: Kör: ls -al /media/testdir
<olja> jag skriver inget utan kopierar direkt från chattzilla och klistar in i terminalen
<realubot> olja: HAr du kört: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/testdir
<realubot> ?
<olja> totalt 8
<olja> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2012-03-24 21:10 .
<olja> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2012-03-24 21:10 ..
<realubot> Ok, har du kört mount-kommandot?
<olja> kör det nu
<realubot> Bra.
<kes0> realubot: Har du inte lagt dig ännu
<maxjeyse> realubot jag boota den i windows
<olja> händer inget, den villa ha mitt lösenord, men när jag skrivit den och tryckt enter så händer inget
<realubot> kes0: Jag ligger ju i din säng och väntar på dig ser du väl.
<maxjeyse> och avmonterade den där sedan
<realubot> olja: Kör då: ls -l /media/testdir
<realubot> igen
<realubot> Får du något annat svar nu?
<olja> totalt =
<olja> Totalt 0
<olja> står det
<arand> Hmm, tomt filsystem, lite udda, om du kör "mount|grep testdir" får du fram att den är monterad?
<kes0> realubot: Haha fan va jag hade flisat dig om du låg under täcket o lura ;P
<olja> kommandot hittades inte
<realubot> olja: Kör: mount -v /dev/sdb1 /media/testdir
<realubot> med sudo före.
<arand> olja: utan citattecken?
<realubot> kes0: Flisat? Det här är en Ubuntu-kanal för svenska Ubuntu-användare. Snacka svenska.
<kes0> realubot: Göra flisor av =P
<realubot> kes0: Aha, så enkelt var det.
<olja> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898329/
<olja> arrand, utan citattecken men hade inget sudo för heller?
<realubot> olja: Och du använda sudo före?
<realubot> sudo mount -v /dev/sdb1 /media/testdir
<kes0> realubot: ;)
<olja> realubot: hade med sudo i ditt kommndo
<kes0> Kanske stått på näsan själv
<arand> olja: mount | grep testdir
<kes0> Sorry, blev lite offtopic
<arand> Kan vara värt att börja kolla dmesg också..
<olja> arand: inget svar
<arand> Okej, det misslyckas och montera men håller käft om det, mycket hjälpsamt av programmet...
<realubot> olja: Stopp i disken som du brukar göra, försök montera i Nautilus (filbrläddraren) och kör sedan: dmesg | tail -50
<realubot> och posta resultatet i pastebin här i kanalen.
<olja> under den här tiden som det har krånglat så har det fungerat några gånger, kan det var ubuntu som är problemet och inte hårddisken?
<maxjeyse> olja har du testat annan usbkontakt?
<realubot> Exakt, testa några olika USB-portar som maxjeyse säger.
<realubot> Om du inte redan har gjort det. Blir det samma fel oavsett vilken USB-port du använder?
<olja> provat olika kontakter, samma sak
<maxjeyse> olja testat ?på olika maskiner med
<maxjeyse> har disken egen strömförsörjning eller via usb?
<olja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898337/
<olja> har inte testat på oliak maskiner, har bara en dator, strömen går via usb kontakten
<maxjeyse> det är en Western Digital My passport?
<olja> kan också vara ett makaniskt problem? har tappat disken i golvet ett antal gånger men som sagt inget krångel hittills
<olja> maxjeyse: ja
<maxjeyse> visst, diskar ska inte tappas i golvet
<maxjeyse> det kan resultera i fel
<maxjeyse> jag är nöjd med min WD passport
<maxjeyse> men ja håller den säker
<olja> detta får jag upp i ett meddelande fönster när jag försöker montera disken http://paste.ubuntu.com/898339/
<arand> I/O error <- Paj disk måhända?
<realubot> olja: Vad får du när du kör: lsusb
<realubot> När hårddisken är inkopplad i datorn.
<arand> Eller bara ntfs som är sig själv..
<olja> maxjeyse: jo, jag vet att de inte ska tappas, men som sagt så har problem inte dikt upp i samband med olyckshändelsen
<realubot> Set du en rad som har med hårddisken att göra?
<realubot> *Ser
<arand> olja: Starta windows och kör chkdsk som den föreslår
<maxjeyse> japp
<maxjeyse> precis det jag föreslog back in the time
<maxjeyse> den är kefft avmounterad i ett bättre operativsystem än linux
<olja> har inte windows kvar
<realubot> olja: Om det är ett hårdvarurelaterat problem så borde disken krångla i Mac OS X och i Windows också och inte bara i Ubuntu. Fungerar disken felfritt på Mac?
<maxjeyse> olja ladda ner en windows 8 version?
<olja> realubot: jo, jag ser en rad med hårddisken
<realubot> olja: Posta den raden här.
<olja> ja, disken har funkat utan problem på Mac
<arand> Antar att mac är mer oförsiktig när de monterar och ignorerar att den är mejjig
<maxjeyse> http://windows.microsoft.com/sv-SE/windows-8/consumer-preview
<olja> har förvisso bara överfört filer från disken till datorn men det har fungerat, har doch inte fungerat att överföra filer från macen till disken av någon anledning
<maxjeyse> där kan du dra ner windows :)
<olja> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1058:0730 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<arand> olja: Antar att den monterats read-only då
<HakanS> maxjeyse: Detta är en Ubuntu-kanal.
<maxjeyse> det är väl så, mac skriver inte på ntfs drive?
<maxjeyse> HakanS ja vet?
<maxjeyse> försöker ju tipsa olja om hur han ska lösa sina ubuntu relaterade problem
<realubot> olja: Du kan testa det här:
<maxjeyse> om jag gjort en överträdelse i "reglerna" vill ja veta var
<realubot> olja: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<realubot> olja: Och när ntfsprogs är installerat så kör du det här: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<olja> realubot: ok, och vad kommer det göra?
<arand> ntfsfix brukar inte hjälpa så mycket, förutom att markera att windows måste köra chkdsk när den bootar nästa gång :)
<realubot> olja: Det försöker fixa problemet som Ubuntu varnar om när du föröker montera disken i filbläddraren.
<realubot> arand: Jaha ja.
<maxjeyse> ingen lyssnar
<arand> Kan ju hjälpa men som sagt..
<realubot> olja: Alternativet är väl att försöka fixa disken från Windows då som arand sa.
<maxjeyse> jag sa, installera windows och lös problemet där.
<maxjeyse> men ingen lyssnar
<maxjeyse> det finns en gratisversion av windows, use it.
<maxjeyse> free= borde klinga fint i linuxkanaler tom
<arand> Finns --force och liknande man kan använda med mount, men har ingen aning om det ställer till mer problem..
<olja> maxjeyse: tack för tipset, vill bara försöka fixa det utan att behöva instalera windows, mend et kanske blir nödvändigt
<maxjeyse> olja, bryr du dig om innehllet på disken och behöver det nu, annars kan du ju göra det på en kompis maskin
<maxjeyse> om du har kompisar
<maxjeyse> med maskiner
<olja> realubot: nu när ag fyllt i det andra komandor så står det bara: mounting volume...
<maxjeyse> olja, rekommenderar dig att göra backup också om innehållet är av vikt för dig.
<maxjeyse> om du tappat den ofta dvs :)
<olja> innehållet är bara underhållning så det är inte farligt :)
<olja> närmaste kompisen har den elaka Macdatorn som kanske förorskat hela problemet...
<maxjeyse> götta det iaf, då kan du nog sova fint iaf.
<realubot> olja: Du frå väl låta den stå och försöka montera disken ett tag, säg till om det inte händer någonting på några minuter.
<arand> Om man kör ntfs får man räkna med att behöva windows när det strular, är ju deras åbäke till filsystem :)
<maxjeyse> WINDOWS FTW!
<realubot> Där hör ni.
<olja> ska gå o hämta tvätten nu men är tillbara om ca 15 min
<realubot> olja: Gör så.
<realubot> Hälsa tvättmaskinerna från oss.
<realubot> Man får hur som helst inte upp någonting på juset den hdd:ns produkt-id så problemet ligger nog inte hos hårddisken i.a.f.
<arand> Som sagt, ntfs ärr keff.
<arand> Om man känner sig äventyrlig kan man kolla upp http://blog.arvixe.com/how-to-force-mount-unclean-shutdowned-windows-ntfs-or-fat32-drive-in-linux/
<maxjeyse> kan man inte formatera en omounterad disk?
<arand> Självklart, men är ju värt att testa force mount innan man drar till så pass att man formaterar om
<maxjeyse> jo, det var rent generellt bara jag undra
<maxjeyse> jag gick iaf till en windowsmaskin och löste det när jag hade felet.
<maxjeyse> easy as 123
<maxjeyse> så att säga.
<realubot> maxjeyse: Det är väl snarare så att disken måste vara avmonterad för att formateras.
<realubot> Det går väl inte att formatera en disk där filsystemet är monterat i systemet.
<realubot> Dock surt att ha en 1TB disk där Ubuntu lite då och då inte klarar av att montera disken.
<realubot> Och att köra ext2/3/4 på en extern disk. Nja...
<olja> tillbak
<kes0> maxjeyse: Brukar vara så, funkar direkt i windows =)
<realubot> olja: Du kan alltid testa att formatera hela disken igen men då förlorar du allt som finns på disken.
<maxjeyse> kes0 yes indeed sir
<olja> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/898357/
<HakanS> realubot: Varför inte köra ext2/3/4 på en extern disk?
<maxjeyse> HakanS, hur många maskiner mounterar den sen då?
<kes0> maxjeyse: Yes sir
<maxjeyse> väl bättre välja ett filsystem som faktiskt andra maskiner kan använda
<HakanS> maxjeyse: Jag kan montera den på alla mina linux-maskiner.
<realubot> olja: Testa: sudo mount -v -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/testdir
<maxjeyse> HakanS men om grannen vill låna en film som ligger på disken
<realubot> olja: Vad säger Terminalen då?
<maxjeyse> då måste grannen installera ext2FS eller något
<maxjeyse> för att kunna använda skiten
<olja> terminalen säger inget alls
<realubot> HakanS: För att det blir problem i Windows. Och tanken med en extern disk är att den ska vara portabel.
<realubot> Dock finns det ju program för att läsa ext från Windows.
<maxjeyse> realubot, det kräver i sin tur att maskinen med windows har internet
<maxjeyse> så man kan ladda ner det.
<maxjeyse> flest maskiner kör fat och ntfs
<olja> grannen struntar jag i :) vill kunna navända min egen disk på min egen maskin
<maxjeyse> därför är det dom som är bäst på externa
<maxjeyse> ntfs är ju bäst av de två
<maxjeyse> så , ntfs is the external drive winner 2012
<maxjeyse> grattis!!!
<olja> det är sådana här krångel som gör att man blir sur på Ubuntu
<maxjeyse> ja tycker inte det är ubuntu det är fel på
<maxjeyse> communityt är det fel på
<spacebug-> det är m$ fel att de itne kan läsa etx ;)
<maxjeyse> som hyllar ett knappt stabilt system
<HakanS> Jag har mina externa diskar som backup resp. NAS så där är det ext4 som gäller.
<maxjeyse> man är inte rätvis i bedömmningarna alls
<olja> är inte så påläst så vet inte vems fel det är
<maxjeyse> har helt flummiga argument varför man ska köra linux osv.
<maxjeyse> fullt av lögner
<maxjeyse> som måste städas upp
<spacebug-> jag använder ext på min externa för att ha till torrents då detta kan förstöra disken i längden och en extern skiter jag i
<realubot> olja: Om du bara ska använda disken på Linux så är rekommendationen att formatera om hårddisken till Linux-filsystem.
<realubot> Men då blir det problem om du stoppar in den i en dator med ett annat os.
<olja> maxjeyse: utveckla tankegången gärna, sällan man hör kritik
<maxjeyse> olja, man skyltar inte direkt med svagheterna
<maxjeyse> istället lägger man ner krut på att skylta med MS svagheter
<maxjeyse> jävligt oseriöst i mitt tycke
<realubot> maxjeyse: Det är ju Windows som är begränsat som inte klarar ext*
<olja> nä, man kanske behöver brösta upp sig för att stå upp mot win och mac
<olja> ?
<realubot> maxjeyse: Minst lika mycket som Ubuntu som är dåligt på att läsa NTFS vad det verkar.
<maxjeyse> realubot, och det är windows som ska berätta det för framtida linuxanvändare?
<realubot> Men UBuntu kan läsa NTFS. Windows klarar inte default att läsa ext*.
<maxjeyse> varför inte bara skriva på hemsidan att det inte är stabilt ännu
<maxjeyse> massor med bitar att beta av ännu
<maxjeyse> men, go ahead, test it
<maxjeyse> vi har ingen support
<maxjeyse> om du inte vill sitta i en irc kanal halva veckan för att lösa att problem som inte borde finnas
<realubot> Problemet är ju fortfarande NTFS.
<maxjeyse> NEJ
<maxjeyse> det är fan inte saabs fel om en volvo del inte passar
<realubot> Om hårddisken hade haft ett anant filsystem och om Windows hade hanterat fler filsystem så hade problemet inte uppstått.
<realubot> Problemet är ju MS monopol som gör att externa hdds använder NTFS.
<realubot> Minte monopol == mer kompatibla filsystem.
<realubot> *Mindre
<olja> maxjeyse: så om jag instalerar windows vad behöver jag göra då för att fixa till disken
<HakanS> maxjeyse: Vilka bitar är inte stabila?
<maxjeyse> skitsnack. det är gjort så för att flest användare kör windows
<maxjeyse> inte monopol
<olja> maxjeyse: kunde jag få svar på min fråga?
<maxjeyse> jag har inte highlight
<olja> om jag får avbryta :)
<realubot> maxjeyse: Ja, MS har monopol på desktop-marknaden och därför anpassar sig tillverkarna. Resultatet blir inlåsning och ett dåligt filsystem.
<maxjeyse> kanske missat
<maxjeyse> realubot vad är felet med filsystemet?
<olja> maxjeyse: så om jag instalerar windows vad behöver jag göra då för att fixa till disken
<realubot> maxjeyse: Att det används som standard på externa hårddiskar.
<maxjeyse> HakanS, grafik, ljud, nätverk, diskar.
<olja> var min fråga för ett ögonblick sedan
<realubot> Det är problemet med filsystemet.
<maxjeyse> hårdvarustödet är kasst
<maxjeyse> inga varningar finns.
<maxjeyse> det gör ubuntu oseriöst
<maxjeyse> att en version har stöd för intel gma 900 och nästa inte har det
<maxjeyse> tex
<maxjeyse> en senare version ska ju givetvis ha samma stöd, men nej.
<realubot> Det ligger lite i det. Ubuntu borde vara tydligare med vilka datorer systemet fungerar med så folk slipper installera Ubuntu för att upptäcka att systemet inte har (hade) stöd för t.ex. dubbla grafikkort (Optimus).
<spacebug-> det finns ju iofs mycket äldre hårdvara som nyare windows inte har stöd för som äldre hade oxå..
<einand> realubot: kollade du in denna http://imgur.com/a/ksKGC
<maxjeyse> jag stör mig just på den där, windows finns inte attityden.
<realubot> maxjeyse: Det där har ju i.o.f.s. med utveckling att göra. Ett säkert sätt att ha stöd är ju att inte utveckla någonting så vet man vad man har.
<realubot> Som med Windows XP.
<maxjeyse> spacebug- klart, men nu snackar vi aktuell hårdvara
<maxjeyse> gamla tvkort osv. de försvinner ju stöden för.
<realubot> Pålitligt. Det händer typ ingenting på 10 år.
<maxjeyse> men aktuella grejer.
<olja> är Lubunut ännu ostabilare?
<spacebug-> maxjeyse: ja det är ju iofs konstigt
<realubot> Att Ubuntu ändras från en version till en annan har ju med utveckling att göra även om det ibland leder till att stöd går förorat på vägen.
<realubot> Inget hindrar att köra en äldre version av Ubuntu.
<maxjeyse> realubot, har man bara en maskin och ubuntu skär ihop
<maxjeyse> då äre svårt.
<maxjeyse> att gå bakåt
<maxjeyse> då står man där utan support
<realubot> olja: Lubuntu är nog lika stabilt/ostabilt som UBuntu eftersom det är samma kärna och samma drivrutiner för hårdvaran.
<maxjeyse> olja, min erfarenhet är att debian iaf är bättre än ubuntu
<realubot> Min erfarenhet är att om man väl har fått ett Ubuntu-system att fungera så flyter det på finfint månad efter månad...
<spacebug-> debian är möjligen lite mer testat men där kan vi verkligen snacka äldre utgåvor av många / de flesta program/bibliotek
<maxjeyse> det låter ofta som jag hatar ubuntu kan ja tänka mig
<maxjeyse> men jag ger bara en nyanserad bild
<olja> maxjeyse: ok men tillbak till min fråga om att installera windows för att fixa disken, exakt vad behöver göras förutom att instalera testversionen av win
<realubot> Jag installerade detta systemet jag använder nu för ett år sedan ungefär och det har varit 0 problem.
<realubot> olja: !windows
<realubot> !windows | olja
<maxjeyse> olja intallera windows och gör det som din paste föreslog
<ubot2`> olja: Diskussioner kring Windows och andra programvaror från Microsoft hänvisas till ##windows . För att köra Windowsapplikationer i Ubuntu används !wine .
<maxjeyse> chckdsk grejen.
<realubot> olja: Det säger jag inte för att vara taskig utan för att dom nog har bäst svar på frågan där.
<maxjeyse> japp
<olja> ubot2`: jo, men jag försöker fixa en disk som krånglar så att jag kan snvända den i ubunut
<ubot2`> olja: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxjeyse> olja, jag misstänker att du bara behöver starta datorn och den sköter resten
<realubot> olja: Du hade ju ett felmeddelande i pastebin där det står vad man ska göra i Windows. Ta med dig felmeddelandet och fråga i ##windows?
<olja> ok, en annan kanl altså
<maxjeyse> windows 8 har kraftfulla laga skit som är trasiga verktyg
<realubot> olja: Jag har inget bättre svar då jag aldrig haft problemet och aldrig försökt fixa ett sådant problem i Windows.
<olja> ok, ska se vad jag lyckas göra
<olja> tusen tack för all hjälp :)
<realubot> olja: Du ska nog boota in i Recover Console i Windows och där köra kommandot: chkdsk /f
<realubot> Du får kolla upp det.
<arand> Eller köra det från standard dosprompt, troligtvis med admin
<realubot> Det är möjligt att du kan köra chkdsk /f med enhetsbeteckningen på den externa hdd som argument eller något. Jag vet inte hur chkdsk fungerar.
<olja> ok, en sista fråga, om jag nu installerar windows vid sidan av ubunt för att fixa disken, hur tar jag bord windows sen då?
<olja> eller är det fel kanal för en sådan fråga?
<olja> tar bort windows
<realubot> olja: Jag tror man öppnar Windows kommandoprompt genom att skriva cmd i kör-fältet i Windows.
<realubot> Där kör du sedan: chkdsk /f
<arand> SVårt att installera windows sist i en dual-boot överhuvudtaget, försök att få tag på cmd via installationsdisken istället
<arand> Men som sagt, halkat en bit offtopic vid det här laget
<realubot> olja: Det är bara att radera partitionen med gParted i Ubuntu sedan. Dock så måste du ominstallera Grub från en Ubuntu Live CD/USB om du installerar Windows EFTER Ubuntu på en hårddisk annars kommer du inte få upp Ubuntu som alt. när du startar datorn.
<olja> ok, tack :)
<olja> antar att det minst krångliga alterantivet är att plugga in disken i någon annas dator med windows, med deras tillåtelse självklart :)
<realubot> olja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<olja> på tal om Lubuntu, går man miste om något om man byter från Ubuntu?
<realubot> olja: Om du installera Windows på vid sidan av en Ubuntu installation så kommer Windows att skriva över Grub med MBR. Det gör att du inte kommer att få upp Ubuntu som startalt. utan bara Windows. Därför måste du ominstallera Grub över MBR för att se Windows OCH Ubuntu när du startar datorn.
<olja> förstår att det inte är lika flashigt, men går man miste om något rent praktiskt, användarväglig osv
<olja> realubot: ok, tack
<realubot> olja: Normalt förfarande är därför att 1. Installera Windows. 2. INstallera Ubuntu vid sidan av Windows.
<olja> aha ok
<realubot> olja: Om du ska installera Windows vid sidan av UBuntu så får du i gParted i Ubuntu skapa ledigt utrymme för Windows på hårddisken genom att krympa Ubuntus partition. Därefter får du när du installerar Windows välja att lägga Windows på det lediga utrymmet och formatera detta till NTFS.
<realubot> Det är som sagts enklare att installera Windows först och Ubuntu efter men men...
<realubot> maxjeyse: Hur bra är Windows på att tillåta dualboot?
<olja> realubot: kommer nog först försöka se om någon annan har en windovsburk om plugga i hårddisken där
<realubot> Ubuntu slår ju Windows med hästlängder när det kommer till att göra det enkelt att ha två os vid sidan av varandra på en dator.
<realubot> olja: Det låter som ett enklare alt. Dett är dock ett bra alt.
<olja> realubot: men tusentack för alla tips :)
<_Trullo> är man äldre än 15 år så dualbootar man inte
<realubot> Installera Windows i virtualbox och ställ in så att Virtualbox har tillgång till den externa hårddisken via inställningarna i vbox. Då kommer det att motsvara att plugga in disken i en Windows-dator.
<realubot> olja: Det är en helt klart smidigare lösning än att installera Windows vid sidan av Ubuntu.
<realubot> _Trullo: Vad är det för fel med dual boot?
<realubot> olja: http://www.junauza.com/2010/01/how-to-install-windows-7-on-ubuntu.html
<CasperN> realubot: är det inte bättre att köra linux i virtualbox än windows i virtualbox?
<realubot> olja: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495
<CasperN> om man nu väljer något av alternativen istället för dualboot dvs
<realubot> olja: Eftersom det är MS vi snackar om så måste du ha Live Passport bla bla...
<realubot> För att få tanka ner en Trial-version.
<olja> har förvisso windows på skolan, kanske man kan plugga in disken på en dator där...
<maxjeyse> realubot, tror du det funkar i virtuell maskin
<maxjeyse> jag tror inte det
<realubot> CasperN: I olja fall handlar det om att han ska reparera en extern hdd från Windows så att den fungerar med hans host som är Ubuntu.
<CasperN> ok
<realubot> maxjeyse: Varför skulle det inte fungera?
<realubot> maxjeyse: Jag har installerat en Windows Trial i vbox på prov.
<realubot> Det fungerade utmärkt.
<maxjeyse> att installera tror jag kommer fungera
<maxjeyse> men inte att laga disken
<realubot> maxjeyse: För att?
<maxjeyse> jag tror ju att ubuntu fortfarande är värd för disken
<maxjeyse> men jag tror bara detta
<maxjeyse> vet som sagt nada om det.
<realubot> maxjeyse: Nja. Det är nog tveksamt om UBuntu är. Det går väl att låta vbox kommunicera direkt med USB-portarna?
<realubot> maxjeyse: Jag vet inte heller. Du kanske har rätt.
<olja> om man undrar mer om Lubuntu finns det en special kanal för det?
<realubot> olja: Det är den här kanalen som gäller för sv. lubuntu-användare.
<HakanS> olja: Ingen svensk vad jag vet.
<realubot> Detta är kanalen för sv. *buntu.
<maxjeyse> vet som sagt nada om det.
<realubot> maxjeyse: Inte jag heller.
<olja> ok, så min fråga var: förlorar jag något på att byta till Lubuntu?
<maxjeyse> kubuntu har en egen kanal
<realubot> olja: Nej. Det tror jag inte.
<CasperN> de som envisas med kubuntu får ta sig till kubuntu-se, såndana gillar vi inte
<realubot> olja: Du vinner dock inget på det direkt heller.
<CasperN> hellre windows än kde!
<maxjeyse> CasperN kubuntu ftw
<maxjeyse> där håller jag med
<olja> tänkte att datorn kanske blir lite piggare
<maxjeyse> windows går före alla andra OS
<realubot> olja: Det är om du har en väldigt gammal dator och måste ha ett system som drar några hundra mindre i RAM så...
<realubot> Annars kvittar det.
<CasperN> nä, skämt åsido
 * swecarp sparkar p CasperN 
<CasperN> aj!
<realubot> På en modern dator så fungerar Unity 2d lika bra som Lubuntu skulle jag tro.
<olja> ok, men man förlorar inget på det i vart fall
<olja> har en gaska gammal dator
<swecarp> kubuntu går jättebra på"en gammal p4
<realubot> olja: Testa att använda Ubuntu med Unity 2d istället för vanliga Unity. Du väljer det när du loggar in.
<realubot> Om du vill ha ett piggare system.
<maxjeyse> realubot heter det inte ubuntu classic?
<realubot> maxjeyse: Nej. Det är något annat.
<CasperN> swecarp: tror jag säkert, men går några program uröver skrivbordet då?
<maxjeyse> jag vet inte iofs, kör inte ens ubuntu längre.
<CasperN> utöver*
<olja> maxjeyse: så vad kör du
<realubot> maxjeyse: Ubuntu Classic (Fallback Session) liknar Gnome 2. Unity 2d är Unity utan avancerade skrvibordseffekter.
<maxjeyse> olja, mint, KDE, windows 7-8 och android
<swecarp> kör digikam gimp corell afteshot pro på den och det funkar bra
<realubot> maxjeyse: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=53670
<realubot> Gnome "Classic" verkar lovand ei 12.04.
<maxjeyse> najs
<maxjeyse> tycker cinnamon verkar intressant
<maxjeyse> någon som kikat in det?
<realubot> Nja, inte direkt.
<arand> Hmm, jag tror jag skulle bli gankska avig av att köra gnome fallback, nu när man kört in sig på shell..
<CasperN> någon borde göra ett ncurses desktop med vim binds, hade varit grymt :)
<maxjeyse> tror någon det här scenariot är möjligt att genomföra i ubuntu
<maxjeyse> datorn får internet via mobiltelefon (usbsladd) som sedan bryggas till nätverkskortet
<maxjeyse> som åker ut i wan porten i routern
<maxjeyse> som delar ut det till alla andra datorer i nätet
<maxjeyse> jag får det att fungera i windows, men går det även i linux?
<maxjeyse> telefonen är en android
<johanbr> maxjeyse, visst ska det fungera
<johanbr> ev. får du mixtra lite med routing och/eller iptables
<maxjeyse> jag har inte ens testat om telefonen fungerar som modem i linux men det tror jag det ska
<maxjeyse> annars får jag ta in internet via wifi
<maxjeyse> och sända ut via tp
<johanbr> ska inte vara nåt problem
<maxjeyse> johanbr visst var du från canada?
<johanbr> tja, jag bor där iaf...
<maxjeyse> går TPB på tv där?
<johanbr> TPB?
<maxjeyse> Trailer Park Boys
<johanbr> ja, det gör det
<maxjeyse> hoppas på en ny film snart
<maxjeyse> eller comeback på serien
<maxjeyse> canada verkar vara ett bra land
<johanbr> jag råkade gå på filmen som var efter premiären av den filmen, just som skådespelarna kom ut
<maxjeyse> haha
<maxjeyse> grymt
<johanbr> jodå, helt ok...
<kes0> Bubbels är ju bäst
<maxjeyse> i sverige finns inga såna superstars
<CasperN> zombieepedemi i Uganda http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/3-000-barn-blir-till-zombier
<maxjeyse> typ i klass me bubbles
<maxjeyse> brb
<CasperN> resident evil 5 var inte så långt ifrån verkligheten
<kes0> Han borde ju få en oskar
<CasperN> vet någon vad sjukdommen heter? mer än det namn som media ger den?
<kes0> HIV
<CasperN> nej, inte sånt skit, detta är betydligt mer hollywoodvänligt
<CasperN> "Många vandrar planlöst iväg och försvinner, andra har anlagt bränder och flera hus har brunnit ned"
<CasperN> lul whut?
<CasperN> "nickarsjukan", ger ju bara skit på sökningar
<CasperN> om den förekommit tidigare så borde den ha ett vettigt namn
<realubot> CasperN: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nodding_disease
<realubot> Possible causes
<CasperN> en maskparasit?
<CasperN> låter som ett zombievirus helt klart
<CasperN> tur att det är varmt så man kan gräva bunker nu
<kes0> Diger death
<kes0> Headbang sickness
<einand> realubot: http://imgur.com/a/ksKGC såg du den innan?
<realubot> einand: Vilken då?
<einand> länken
<maxjeyse> einand din bil?
<einand> maxjeyse: nix
<maxjeyse> CasperN när zombiesarna kommer till dig, kan du PM:a mig så jag har tid att börja gräva?
<einand> maxjeyse: 700 hästar
<maxjeyse> najs
<einand> 100% orginal delar
<maxjeyse> så den är i original men moddad?
<maxjeyse> typ, borrad och så
<einand> japp
<einand> grejer borta
<einand> är iaf en grannen som meckar lite
<realubot> einand: Nej. Den har jag inte sett.
<maxjeyse> babyblå
<maxjeyse> snygg färg
<einand> maxjeyse: samma blåa färg som på sopsäckar. (tydligen någon standard på det där)
<kes0> Den här bilden knäcker ni inte http://imgur.com/2tiLE
<einand> kes0: jodå, fast om jag lägger upp mina hemmagjorde gotshe bilder så blir jag bannad
<kes0> einand: Hahahaha
<maxjeyse> kes0är det du?
<kes0> maxjeyse: Yes
<kes0> Sid
<kes0> Sir
<maxjeyse> din röv ser så ung ut
<kes0> Hahahaha
<kes0> De där lät läskigt
<einand> den ser ung ut, men välanvänd.
<maxjeyse> einand japp
<einand> och tar man bort ansiktet mellan benen så är bilden till och med nästan snygg
<maxjeyse> kan vara jeansen som lurar ögonen
<Nafallo> josses... nagon som leker med btrfs da och da?
<HeMan> Nafallo: lite
<Nafallo> jag har problem med subvo set-def
<HeMan> Nafallo: kör det på /home på min stationära
<Nafallo> det ar btrfs subvo set-def 660 / right?
<HeMan> Nafallo: om din subvolymsid är 660
<HeMan> Nafallo: så borde det bli så
<Nafallo> det tar inte... :-/
<HeMan> Nafallo: har inte labbat med att byta default subvolyme
<Nafallo> fortfarande 559
<Nafallo> jag borjar tro att user-space ar for gammalt i precise :-(
<kes0> einand: maxjeyse Hehe
<einand> jag förklara precis spelet "Runkbulle" för en amerikansk vän, tydligen hade han aldirg hörtalas om något liknande
<maxjeyse> einand det är väl en myt?
<einand> maxjeyse: säker?
<maxjeyse> jag har aldrig sett trovärdig info om det iaf
<einand> maxjeyse: du har aldrig spelat det?
<maxjeyse> nej
<einand> ok
<maxjeyse> IRL spelet vi pratar om?
<einand> ja
<maxjeyse> har du lirat?
<Nafallo> *suck* min btrfs har ingen @ langre :-(
<einand> maxjeyse: nix, inte hittat mer än 2 personer i hela mitt liv som gjort det heller
<maxjeyse> fifan
<arand> Nafallo: Hade du ubuntudefault btrfs från början?
<arand> (isåfall ska man hålla sig ifrån set-default, helt)
<Nafallo> arand: ja
<Nafallo> arand: och jag har anvant set-default forr :-)
<Nafallo> arand: dessutom... ubuntus apt-btrfs-snapshot anvander set-default...
<Nafallo> forutom att det crashar om man forsoker byta root nu.
<arand> Hmm, gör det verkligen? inte senast jag kollade...
<Nafallo> jag kollade nyss kallkoden nar jag felsokte varfor jag bara fick grub rescue efter bios ;-)
<arand> Vad jag vet ska Ubuntu alltid ha default på toppen av btrfs-trädet, dvs subvolid 5, och för att meka med defaults använder man mount + mv istället
<arand> I och ed att ubuntu sätter up /-sobvolymen som /@
<arand> *med
<einand> swecarp: dina å är skadade
<einand> och ö
<kes0> Fan de va svårt o fota nyllet tröjan som va på röv bilden o mitt nick på irc samtidigt
<maxjeyse> kes0 varför göra det?
<maxjeyse> ta tre separata bilder och klipp ihop
<kes0> maxjeyse: Tänkte bara bevisa att de va jag på bilden =). Gav upp dock
<kes0> De går ju =)
<maxjeyse> kes0 så röven är inte din?
<kes0> maxjeyse: JÃ¥ men du undra ju
<kes0> =). Har för lite att göra
<maxjeyse> kes0 annars tar du och skriver ditt namn med bläck på röven
<maxjeyse> eller smetar in röven i keso
<maxjeyse> och tar en bild  på det
<einand> mer realistiskt är om du gör det med chokladpudding i stället för keso
<einand> alternativt keso med ögonchocklad
<maxjeyse> jag fick göra ett liknande projekt en gång när jag råkade ha chili på pungen
<arand> Nafallo: Angående att apt-btrfs-snapshot använder set-default så ljuger du :þ Det är bara namnet på funktionen, vad den genetligen gör ar ju just mount+mv ;)
<maxjeyse> fick ta yoghurt och hälla över hela paketet
<einand> maxjeyse: hur råkar man ha chili på pungen, vad är det för sexlekar du och frugan sysslar med?
<maxjeyse> einand, jag gjorde tortillias med svamp och chili
<realubot> Det var lite offtopic där med btrfs men kes0 styr upp samtalet ontopic igen.
<Fogge> Skiva chili -> klia sig på pungen
<maxjeyse> så klia det på pungen
<maxjeyse> så ja kliade i vanlig ordning
<maxjeyse> men sen börja det bränna som satan
<maxjeyse> och ja fatta inte va som händt
<Fogge> En tjejkompis till mig bytte tampong när vi lagade mat en gång, hon tvättade händerna men inte tillräckligt noga
<Fogge> Höll på att avlida
<maxjeyse> Fogge använde ni med habanero?
<Nafallo> arand: ugh. underbart...
<Fogge> Nej, vanlig färsk chilifrukt den gången :P
<Nafallo> arand: jag har set-default med debian sids btrfs-tools nu iaf.
<arand> Nafallo: så "sudo btrfs subvolume set-default 5 /mnt" tror jag kan lösa saken.
<maxjeyse> Fogge, jag hoppade i ett iskallt bad i tron om att de skulle hjälpa
<maxjeyse> brann ju bara värre
<Nafallo> ehrm... /mnt ?
<Fogge> Måste vara mjölkprodukt. :)
<arand> Nafallo: Jag petade en del med btrfs på ubuntu förut och skrev ner hur det ser ut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs#Ubuntu-specific_subvolume_layout_in_11.04_and_later
<maxjeyse> japp
<Fogge> Tyvärr kan man inte smeta in fittan med Yoggi direkt
<maxjeyse> Fogge det ska ju vara bra har jag hört
<arand> Nafallo: Om du mountat din btrfs på /mnt, alltså
<maxjeyse> ger bra PH
<Nafallo> arand: ehrm. jag tror inte jag hanger med...
<Nafallo> arand: maste jag montera ett snapshot pa /mnt innan?
<arand> Nafallo: montera btrfs någonstans, varsomhelst, och sätt sedan default subvolid till 5
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ sudo btrfs subvo set-def 5 /
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$
<arand> Då när du testar av och på-montera igen ska @ och kanske @home dyka up, right?
<arand> Nafallo: Jaha, har du till och med lyckats boot upp i systemet, eller är det via chroot?
<Nafallo> arand: fast jag har fortfarande ingen subvolume med id 5 i btrfs subvo list /
<Nafallo> jag har bootat upp. jag vet hur grub rescue fungerar nu ;-)
<arand> Nae, den är gömd därifrån, då 5 egentligen inte är någon subvolym.
<arand> Det är ett alias för toppen av btrfs-trädet
<maxjeyse> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=3940&artikel=4287484
<maxjeyse> angående yoggi i underlivet
<realubot> Jag funderar på att göra en einand och dra ner på IRC:andet.
<realubot> Det är för mycket snack och för lite hockey i kanalen.
<Nafallo> arand: hmm. sa om min subvolume 5 har forsvunnit forklarar det varfor grub har problem att hitta startfiler, right?
<arand> Nafallo: Inte försvunnit, bara det att btrfs är satt att montera något annat som default, och det är det som grub kommer att se.
<Nafallo> hrm
<einand> realubot: vad skall du ersätta livet med då?
<Nafallo> fine. dags for en till omstart gissar jag.
<arand> grub förutsätter att den kan montera och sen hitta /@/boot/grub
<realubot> einand: Tja, vad ersatte du livet med?
<arand> Nafallo: Förhoppningsvis, om du inte ändrat grub och så från default?
<einand> realubot: jobb, kamera, friskluft
<realubot> einand: Frisk luft låter bra.
<realubot> Jag är lite sugen på fotografering jag också men jag vet inte...
<realubot> Det är ju en hel vetenskap och dessutom kostar den pengar.
<einand> realubot: om du skall komma undan billigast möjliga så är nog 4500 det lägsta
<realubot> einand: Det tror jag säkert. Det är för dyrt och dessutom är jag inte säker på att jag kommer att tycka det är kul.
<einand> realubot: det är ju det hemska
<maxjeyse> realubot är du emo?
<maxjeyse> emos tycker det är skoj oftast.
<realubot> maxjeyse: emo?
<realubot> Nej. Jag är inte emo. :)
<maxjeyse> typ, efterbliven och ful i combo med dålig musiksmak
<realubot> emo fanns inte när jag var ung. Det är ett modernt påfund.
<maxjeyse> när var du ung?
<realubot> PÃ¥ 80-talet.
<realubot> Typ.
<maxjeyse> åkte du skate?
<realubot> Ja, faktiskt.
<maxjeyse> hade du hockefrilla?
<realubot> Jag kommer ihåg när det var modernt.
<realubot> maxjeyse: Ja, faktiskt.
<maxjeyse> najs
<realubot> Jag hade hockeyfrilla i grundskolan, typ.
<realubot> Jag var skittuff.
<maxjeyse> har du klasskatalog?
<realubot> Ja. Det har jag säkert men jag vet inte var.
<maxjeyse> jag vill se
<maxjeyse> ah
<realubot> Jag har nog inte klasskatalogerna hemma ens.
<realubot> Jag minns att jag hade en riktig hockeyfrilla på ett klassfoto i.a.f.
<maxjeyse> var skate scenen stor i götet?
<realubot> Detta var typ 85-90.
<maxjeyse> typ 95, de va väl då jag börja åka bräda
<maxjeyse> då hade frillorna dött ut iaf
<realubot> maxjeyse: Jag minns ingen skatescen men jag minns att det skulle byggas en skateramp i området och att man samlade in pengar till rampen i skolorna.
<realubot> maxjeyse: Det var någon snubbe som höll i det och som tog pengarna och stack.
<maxjeyse> haha
<maxjeyse> bäst
<realubot> Det var någon "känd" skatare.
<maxjeyse> påminner mig om ett ungdomsprojekt jag va nära
<realubot> Säkert ingen av dom stora.
<maxjeyse> som pengarna folk sponsra
<maxjeyse> gick rakt i näsan
<maxjeyse> på en som hade projektet
<realubot> Haha
<maxjeyse> ICA sålde TOM speciella påsar för att sponsra projektet
<maxjeyse> sen sniffa han alla pengarna
<maxjeyse> och blåste kidsen
<maxjeyse> way to go, fuck them dreams up big time
<realubot> Vi åkte en del skateboard faktiskt.
<maxjeyse> barn ska inte ha de för bra
<realubot> Det var ju bara på skoj.
<kes0> Bild programmet börja kruppa, skiter i de där
<maxjeyse> haha!
<kes0> Haha
<kes0> Så viktigt är de inte
<maxjeyse> röven insmord och allt?
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Gimp sabbar allt.
<kes0> Nä, har viktigare saker o göra :P
<realubot> maxjeyse: 95? Då var väl skateboard ute?
<realubot> maxjeyse: Jag har för mig att vi åkte skateboard typ 85-90.
<realubot> Eller nja, det fanns dom som åkte på högstadiet också.
<realubot> 90-95 någon gång.
<maxjeyse> skate slutade aldrig att växa
<realubot> maxjeyse: Såg du skateboard-dokumentären på svtplay då?
<maxjeyse> aa
<kes0> realubot: Är du mode nisse?
<maxjeyse> den va bra
<realubot> maxjeyse: http://svtplay.se/v/2662049/dokumentarfilm/hooked_for_life
<maxjeyse> precis den.
<realubot> kes0: mode nisse? Nej, absolut inte.
<realubot> Jag tyckte inte att skateboard var så kul.
<maxjeyse> jag tycker än idag att det är sjukt nice med bräda
<maxjeyse> eller inlines
<kes0> realubot: Bra sådana är ju så löjlig, blabla är ju så 80 tal osv. Inte jag heller
<kes0> Snowboard är roligare
<maxjeyse> om man har ekonomin så visst
<kes0> Inlines är fint =) har du spelat hockey?
<maxjeyse> att bo i något fett snowboard paradis
<maxjeyse> nej, jag har bara åkt ramp typ
<kes0> Ja fan så kul
<maxjeyse> ramp och lite street
<kes0> Aha =) ramp har jag aldrig blivit vän med
<kes0> Står bara på näsan där
<kes0> maxjeyse: Har du åkt mycke?
<maxjeyse> ja, typ 5 år iaf
<maxjeyse> dagligen
<maxjeyse> på den tiden var man "fitt"
<maxjeyse> idag är man "fat"
<maxjeyse> så, en ramp vet jag inte om den håller för mig idag.
<kes0> Åhfan då är du ju elit
<arand> Nafallo: Hur går det för dit?
<arand> *dig
<maxjeyse> japp
<maxjeyse> satte alla basic trick flytande
<kes0> Rullar du fram numera?
<realubot> maxjeyse: Varför blev du fat då? Du åt ju upp dig medvetet?
<maxjeyse> typ, 100 kg är inte så fett bra
<maxjeyse> realubot, 2012 lager
<CasperN> http://www.skateelectric.com/ titel säger allt
<kes0> maxjeyse: Då är du ju ganska säker om du sätter dom
<kes0> maxjeyse: Inte så farligt =) 80kg här
<maxjeyse> jag har ökat min vikt med 100 % på under 3 år!
<realubot> maxjeyse: Va? 2012 lager?
<realubot> Jaha.
<maxjeyse> nu kan dommedagsfloden komma
<realubot> Så du har rustat för WW3.
<realubot> Human vs nature.
<maxjeyse> typ, och eventuella andra saker
<kes0> maxjeyse: Haha hur liten har du varit egentligen? =)
<maxjeyse> runt 50kg låg jag stabilt under typ 10 år
<maxjeyse> om jag festat hårt så kanske 55 kg!
<realubot> Varför gick du upp ända till 100 då?
<realubot> Varför stannade du inte vid 80?
<kes0> maxjeyse: De va inte mycke
<maxjeyse> det undrar tjejen med
<realubot> Vad svarar du tjejen då?
<realubot> Det gick av bara farten.
<Nafallo> arand: fortfarande trasigt.
<maxjeyse> jag skyller på henne
<arand> Nafallo: Aj då :(
<maxjeyse> bryter ner henne psykiskt med min fetma
<maxjeyse> sen äger jag henne med mindcontrol
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> maxjeyse: Du är som Jabba.
<maxjeyse> yepp
<Nafallo> arand: grub forvantar sig att @ ska finnas, och jag har bara @apt-snapshot-$DATE_$TIME och @home
<kes0> maxjeyse: Du får börja feeda henne
<kes0> Så hon blir fet själv
<kes0> ;P
<arand> Nafallo: Ah, då ar det ju bara att mv:a \o/
<maxjeyse> fetma klär inte henne tyvärr
<Nafallo> arand: huh?
<maxjeyse> hon blev fet som en gris under graviditeten
<maxjeyse> men det är borta nu
<kes0> Aha
<arand> Nafallo: mount /dev/sdX# /mnt; mv /mnt/@apt-snapshot-blah /mnt/@; reboot
<Nafallo> Found memtest86+ image: /@apt-snapshot-2012-03-24_17:34:17/boot/memtest86+.bin
<Nafallo> hrrrrm
<Nafallo> arand: oooh
<realubot> Min viktkurva ligger stabilt: http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/1283/vikt.png
<realubot> Jag får skärpa mig. Jag ska ju ner till ca 80 kg.
<realubot> *82 kg
<arand> Nafallo: När man ska peta med btrfs på ubuntus setup får man i princip byta ut set-default mot mount+mv.
<Nafallo> arand: okay
<realubot> 2 månader och det har verkligen inte hänt någonting. Skärp mig!
<CasperN> ambitiös du är
<maxjeyse> realubot, bor det en våg i din stol?
<realubot> maxjeyse: Nej? Hur så?
<Nafallo> arand: jag behover rootflags=subvol=@ i /etc/default/grub , right?
<arand> Nafallo: Som sagt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs#Ubuntu-specific_subvolume_layout_in_11.04_and_later
<maxjeyse> tänkte om du hade det så för att väga dig ofta.
<maxjeyse> brb. måste fixa en sak här
<arand> Nafallo: Yes
<realubot> maxjeyse: Nej, jag väger mig varje morgon, typ.
<kes0> einand: Kör du rakad skalle ännu ? =) du la ju upp någon film då du raka skallen
<realubot> För att få bra statistik.
<CasperN> själv borde jag gå upp i vikt, iaf i muskelmassa
<realubot> kes0: http://www.gp.se/ekonomi/1.890449-protester-mot-ny-datalag
<Nafallo> arand: medans jag har den monterad passar jag pa att slanga ivag massa gamla snapshots som vagrar do... forhoppningsvis kommer det inte forsta nagot :-P
<realubot> kes0: einand är ju kanalens kändis.
<arand> Nafallo: Hmm, eller jag tror i alla fall det, möjligt att grub lägger till det automatiskt
<Nafallo> kanske om den kan hitta fstab... ;-)
<arand> Ah, jag menar när man kör update-grub
<maxjeyse> kan ni tjecka era toa stolar
<maxjeyse> i min är det vågor
<Nafallo> jo
<realubot> "Svenska Mojang, bolaget bakom dataspelet Minecraft, redovisar en omsättning på 541 miljoner kronor i sin allra första årsredovisning, som omfattar perioden september 2010-december 2011."
<maxjeyse> vattnet gungar
<realubot> Varför startade inte ni Minecraft? Jag blir så besviken på er.
<Nafallo> arand: nafallo@parakeet:/etc/grub.d$ grep subvol *
<maxjeyse> realubot tänk framåt
<maxjeyse> minecraft vara ej för evigt
<einand> kes0: rakde mig för 2 år sedan med hyvel, väntade 2 år och rakade mig precis igen (dock lämna 2cm denna gången)
<realubot> Det är så sant som det är sagt.
<realubot> Minecraft alltså.
<kes0> realubot: Respekt!
<Nafallo> arand: hrm
<realubot> kes0: För?
<realubot> Vad?
<arand> Nafallo: Jo det verkar ju som skripten där lägger in det automatiskt om de hittar btrfs
<Nafallo> arand: btrfs subvo list ger ID 660 top level 5 path @
<kes0> realubot: Men einand
<maxjeyse> einand, varför inte raka dig oftare?
<kes0> einand: Men två år de är ju för länge :P
<maxjeyse> jag rakar mig med hyvel typ varannan vecka
<arand> Nafallo: Jo, det ser vettigt ut tror jag
<kes0> einand: Du hinner ju bli långhårig
<einand> kes0: ja, jag han få ca 2dm
<realubot> Kaffe nu!
<einand> maxjeyse: ville ha långt igen, men ångra mig när det blev så jobbigt att tvätta
<kes0> maxjeyse: +1
<einand> den bilden är värdelös, bilden i pappers bilagen är bättre
<realubot> Måste man uppge mobilnummer för att få regga Gmail-konto nu?
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/3v3ks.jpg
<einand> realubot: nä
<realubot> einand: Ok, bra.
<kes0> einand: Så här ska de se ut ;P http://imgur.com/gBI3n
<maxjeyse>  :)
<einand> kes0: njea, jobbigare än att ha långt hår
<einand> kes0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSuJEpTm_NE&feature=plcp&context=C45b6e6dVDvjVQa1PpcFPY5X0UhfGlRxORCiBIW6cNyovq-bKiAGE%3D
<arand> Nafallo: top level 5 betyder ju att den ligger under absoluta toppen, och path @ att det är pathen från toppen (/@) till /-subvolymen.
<Nafallo> arand: ah. got it.
<einand> någon här som är fin på ellära?
<arand> Inte mer än basics.
<einand> ok
<einand> har ett problem som inte ens folk som jobbat med grjen i 30år kan lösa
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es0s_5h2CKE&feature=plcp&context=C4b537d2VDvjVQa1PpcFOpmJ_SYSiW9wOAPp9uMWDZnh5HyiN6Plc%3D
<einand> och
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IviGHV-TX9k&feature=plcp&context=C4f330d3VDvjVQa1PpcFOpmJ_SYSiW9z1975XOZQScMbWYwJOjWSY%3D
<arand> Nafallo: Ubuntu har som i allt annat kommit på sin egen lilla layout av btrfs jämfört med andra ;)
<kes0> einand: Nae långt hår är ju en pain in the ass ;P. De på filmen va bra
<arand> Vilket inte är något fel i sig, då det är en ganska nice layout, bara det att all dokumentation online refererar till en annan layout, och ställer till små problem när man försöker applicera fel >_<
<Nafallo> arand: och deras patchar fick grub att lara sig om btrfs... *shrugs* :-)
<realubot> Gmail är bloatat.
<realubot> Google+ bla bla. Share this and this...
<einand> nja, jag förstår inte riktigt g+
<kes0> mewmin: Vet du någon bra kanal?
#ubuntu-se 2012-03-25
<kes0> maxjeyse: Blir de inte sånna röda märken när man rakar på huvet?
<maxjeyse> kes0, inte för mig längre
<maxjeyse> min skalle är härdad
<maxjeyse> förr fick ja prickar och skit
<maxjeyse> men nu händer det givetvis att man skär sig osv.
<maxjeyse> men inget mer än det
<maxjeyse> jag köper ett tio pack gilette och go for it
<kes0> maxjeyse: Men fan då ser man ju ut som en prickig korv :P
<kes0> Jag är inte härdad
<kes0> maxjeyse: KAn man inte vaxa ?
<arand> einand: Har du testat mätit vad som händer? Intressant även om man ersätter dioden med ett motsvarande motstånd, och ser hr stor skillnad det blir, i och med atta jag antar att det ligger nära tröskeln för att driva dioden, typ?
<einand> arand: det är något med min cpu som triggar
<Nafallo> smidigt med ircbots.
<Nafallo> man vet nar servern ar tillbaka efter reboot :-)
<einand> all who lives in europe, don't forget you change your clock tonight, one h forward
<kes0> mewmin: !!!!!!
<einand> remember carying my computer in a backback and monitor on my hands, for 4km every weekend to a friends place when i was about 10y old
<maxjezy> ah, korvtallrik från statoil
<maxjezy> de gjorde mig gött
<kes0> Yes sir einand
<kes0> maxjezy: Kalori bomb
<kes0> ;P
<maxjezy> jag hade ingen matlust förut idag
<maxjezy> så fick jag kola och snus med
<maxjezy> bäddat för en helkväll mao
<kes0> Åh fina bananer
<kes0> Kan man vaxa skallen?
<maxjezy> jag skulle inte göra det
<einand> det jag skrev innan var i fel kanaln
<einand> när det blev rätt fick jag ett intressant svar
<einand> 01:13:07 < bobby9343> haha. got an apple now?
<einand> 01:13:16 <@einand> no, i don't do shit
<maxjezy> einand så det var du som bar datorn 4 km?
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> einand, inga päron som ställde upp?
<einand> maxjezy: hade inte bil
<maxjezy> jag bar också datorn ofta till polaren
<einand> sedan är jag född på den tiden man fick klara sig själv
<maxjezy> men ja hade bara typ 1,2 km
<maxjezy> och sket i skärm
<kes0> maxjezy: De är nog klokt, om inte annat så växer de ju ut strån här o där
<einand> en 386:a var det, med monokrom skärm
<einand> kodade basic
<maxjezy> dom var ofta tunga
<maxjezy> basic var tider det
<einand> japp, vägde röv, vet dock inte hur mycket
<maxjezy> min DELL CRT TRINITRON skärm idag väger fan bly
<einand> när man lånade böcker på biloteket och skrev av basic kod
<maxjezy> ett jävla as
<maxjezy> jag satt i dagar med beep kommandon
<maxjezy> gjorde musik
<maxjezy> skrev av endel böcker också
<einand> jag är totalt tondöv, men lyckades skriva 3d grafik ;)
<kes0> Haha
<einand> med typ 1 fps per timme
<maxjezy> einand 3D var nog uteslutet på min maskin
<einand> 13h eller 14h eller nått sånt hette grafikläget
<maxjezy> den lyckades rita upp linjer som liknade 3d
<maxjezy> men inte animera det
<einand> maxjezy: min med
<einand> maxjezy: nä animera gick ju inte, därför jag sa 1 frames per timme
<maxjezy> justja :)
<maxjezy> vad kännetecknar en 386
<maxjezy> är det processorn?
<einand> japp
<einand> det är namnet på intels cpu
<einand> deras första 16 bitars
<maxjezy> aha, jag hade ju en motorola
<einand> maxjezy: höll på och skita ner mig när jag lyckades få fram 256 färger, tror dock det var på min 486a
<einand> var ju otroligt, när man kunde börja kolla på "bilder" på datorn
<maxjezy>  Motorola 68008 CPU som släpptes 1984
<maxjezy> min första dator
<einand> hum..
<maxjezy> samma år som min födsel ägde rum
<einand> den tillverkades ända fram till 1996
<maxjezy> einand, då var ju spel som STUNT osv feta
<einand> just det, stunt car racing
<einand> fortfarande världens bästa spel ;)
<maxjezy> jag har inte lirat det sen dess
<einand> jag önskar verkligen att det skulle komma en modern version
<einand> men inte hittat någon bra
<kes0> När släppte dom dan dolme?
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stunt_Car_Racer
<einand> maxjezy: minns när jag gick i skolan, och Doom släpptes
<kes0> einand: De där stunt känner jag igen =)
<maxjezy> doom är ju kung än idag
<einand> doom och dukenukem 3d och quake 1
<maxjezy> larry var nice också
<einand> är väl dom enda som satt prägel
<einand> nja, jag var mer monkey island kille, fastna aldrig för larry
<maxjezy> hade en dator med något OS som var ett menyträd
<maxjezy> vad heter det?
<maxjezy> expanderbart menyträd
<maxjezy> 5,1 disketter
<maxjezy> och larry
<einand> ingen aning, du körde inte typ dos med norton commander liknande grejs
<einand> var iaf vanligt på den tiden
<maxjezy> ja mins fan inte, men de va en sjukt intressant dator
<maxjezy> när vi knäckte alt x koden
<maxjezy> på larry
<maxjezy> de va tider det
<einand> ok
<einand> ingen aning om vad det är
<maxjezy> larry känner du till?
<einand> japp men inte alt x koden
<maxjezy> den slapp man gå igenom frågorna i starten med
<maxjezy> så man verifiera sin ålder typ
<einand> aha
<maxjezy> bara trycka alt x
<maxjezy> så hoppa man över skiten
<einand> lol
<maxjezy> bästa var koden man lämna för att komma in till horan på övervåningen i starten
<maxjezy> "ken sent me"
<Nafallo> arand: all good :-)
<einand> just det monkeyisland var skyddat så med. Dom hade en fet manual med bilder, så skulle man bläddra igenom den för att hitta nummrer som matcha
<arand> Nafallo: \o/
<maxjezy> måste ta och lira larry snart igen
<maxjezy> finns ju till linux
<einand> maxjezy: scumvm klarar väl larry?
<maxjezy> yepp
<einand> http://www.scummvm.org/compatibility/
<kes0> maxjezy: Haha ken sent me. Släpps inte larry fortfarande ?
<einand> maxjezy: äkta 8 bitars färg igen ;)
<einand> kes0: släpptes någon nostagli version för nått år sedan, sålde piss, sedan la dom ner det
<maxjezy> larry finns ju i någon nyare versioner men de va väl inte feta
<kes0> Trisst
<kes0> :P
<maxjezy> leta koder på dass, samla på sig saker osc
<maxjezy> fett
<kes0> Var kan man plugga där de är mycke tjejer?
<einand> men jag hittade det spelet när jag var 11, och var på en dator klubb i göteborg, när alla andra där bara slängde sig över datorn och ansåg det omoraliskt att jag spelade det. så fort min mamma kom in i rummet
<Nafallo> kes0: hönshus
<einand> kes0: design, undersköterska, barnskötare, mesta vårdande yrkerna
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqXpWJhsuaI
<maxjezy> som ett forntida GTA
<kes0> Nafallo: Huh?
<maxjezy> haha
<einand> maxjezy: musiken är skön
<maxjezy> japp
<kes0> einand: Fefan, inga drömjobb direkt
<einand> maxjezy: 4 bitars färg till och med ?
<kes0> Nafallo: Kaxar du ?
<einand> verkar som dom gjort larry till ps3
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD6MPdjSdGA&feature=fvwp
<Nafallo> ...
<Nafallo> kes0: step down boy ;-)
<kes0> ;)
<kes0> Såja släpp tv:n va
<einand> swecarp: dina å ö är skadade
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> fett spel
<maxjezy> antar att sex-scenerna är censur fortfarande
<kes0> Haha musiken
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070735/
<maxjezy> musiken i den filmen påminner lite om larry har jag för mig
<maxjezy> the sting
<maxjezy> grym film
<kes0> maxjezy: =)
<kes0> Nafallo: Är du gammal?
<Nafallo> kes0: kanske
<maxjezy> enligt facebook är Nafallominst 5 år
<kes0> Nafallo: De låter som ca 52
<maxjezy> enligt launchpad ett par år mer.
<maxjezy> Nafallo är du från eskilstuna?
<Nafallo> maxjezy: nej
<maxjezy> http://personer.eniro.se/profil/nafallo+bj%C3%A4levik/per_2197731
<maxjezy> det är inte du?
<Nafallo> jag har bott dar. jag ar inte darifran.
<maxjezy> ok, jag med
<maxjezy> vi har typ bott grannar
<Nafallo> arand: saja. nu har jag lyckats ta bort en massa gamla snapshots ocksa :-P
<kes0> Nafallo: Har du ditt irc namn i telefonkatalogen?
<Nafallo> kes0: mitt namn, ja.
<Nafallo> fast jag vet inte vad det gor i den svenska telefonkatalogen...
<kes0> Nafallo: Jaha =) ovanligt namn
<maxjezy> japp, det är inte i top 100 listan i svenska namn
<maxjezy> dvs, väldigt ovanligt
<Nafallo> forsta 13 sidorna pa google var jag...
<Nafallo> *shrugs*
<Nafallo> det ar val vad man far nar man hitta pa ett namn fran scratch och byter lagligt...
<kes0> Oh folk heter ju keso
<Nafallo> keso later finskt :-)
<Nafallo> oh crap
<Nafallo> jag glomde kopa frukost
<Nafallo> far bli glass till frukost...
<kes0> Nafallo: Japp va finska förnamn på dom jag hitta som hette keso. Passar bra, är ju finne själv.
<kes0> Glass e fint
<maxjezy> kes0 byt namn vetja!
<Nafallo> eller lat maxjezy byta at dig...
<Nafallo> det ar latt i sverige ;-)
<maxjezy> ja bytte namn förra året
<kes0> maxjezy: Jo får nog ta o ragga upp någon keso o gifta mig
<kes0> maxjezy: Har du gift dig?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> ja bytte bara iaf
<maxjezy> bara gå till skatteverket
<kes0> Ah
<kes0> Har också funderat på de, får jämt bokstavera mitt finska efternamn
<kes0> Ta annat släktnamn bara
<maxjezy> ah, eller bara byt till något som du vill heta
<maxjezy> jag bytte plats på mina namn bara
<maxjezy> ordningen
<arand> Nafallo: Jo, apt-snapshot har ju en förmåga att bygga upp ett ordentligt lager...
<kes0> Jaha kan man göra de
<Nafallo> arand: den har ett cronjobb far att ta bort x dagar gamla nu.
<Nafallo> APT::Snapshots::MaxAge "7";
<kes0> maxjezy: Blir de inte yrigt att ha annat förnamn? =P
<Nafallo> behover satta det i din apt-conf, eller sa har den en default pa 90 dagar eller sa :-P
<arand> Nice :) Fast då står man väl där och konstaterar att den där filen för 8 dar sedan... :þ
<Nafallo> alltsa... jag upptacker snabbare an det om paket ar trasiga ;-)
<Nafallo> just saying.
<Nafallo> jag skulle nog kunna ta ner det till 3 dagar egentligen :-)
<Nafallo> speciallt som update-manager alltid lyckas med att skapa tre snapshots per gang :-P
<arand> Mjo, sant, du kanske inte har så mycket *data* ligger på btrfs
<maxjezy> kes0, äh, ja flyttade så ingen vet mitt riktiga namn
<maxjezy> bara tjärringen som envisas och köra det gamla
<arand> Jo, apt-btrfs-snapshot är ju exterm på att ta onödiga snaps,
<kes0> maxjezy: Se där
<kes0> Bra du skrev om sktteverket, ska skicka in så jag får sån id bricka man får när man föds, har tappat bort min
<maxjezy> den där plåtbiten?
<maxjezy> som du ska ha när det blir krig
<maxjezy> och du blir skjuten
<maxjezy> så vi kan identifiera dig?
<kes0> Japp, tycker dom är rätt käck
<maxjezy> ja, undrar var min bricka är
<maxjezy> kan va lite dumt att ödsla tid på det när kriget bryter ut
<maxjezy> att leta reda på den
<kes0> Haha
<kes0> ja
<kes0> MAn måste ju hinna grilla korv
<maxjezy> jag måste packa ihop kläder och sånt
<maxjezy> ladda kameran
<maxjezy> bygga en kundvagn med stereo
<kes0> Hehe, ska vi köra en smash and grab på butiker o fylla en lastbil?
<kes0> Sen upp i en stuga o leva fan tills dom hittar en =)
<kes0> Dricka öl o höra musik och grilla =P
<maxjezy> deal
<kes0> =). Sverige har ju ändå inget att sätta emot i ett krig
<kes0> Nafallo: Var bor du nu då om man får fråga?
<kes0> maxjezy: Har du med blodgrupp på din bricka?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte
<maxjezy> Nafallo bor i london
<maxjezy> min bricka ligger nog inte här hemma ens
<kes0> Okej för man kan ju ha det, lite coolt =). Jaha nice pubarnas land
<kes0> Funderar på att fixa så jag får de
<maxjezy> är uret halv 4?
<kes0> Japp
<kes0> Nu sova, god natt kanalen
<spacebug-> natti
<Krawlezt> Godnatt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tjabba.
<Krawlezt> Hej!
<Nafallo> josses.
<realubot> Nafallo: Va?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur går det med datorn?
<Krawlezt> Bara bra, inväntar pengar sen så
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok. :)
<Nafallo> Sun Mar 25 02:39:55 BST 2012
<Nafallo> ooooh!
<realubot> Ja?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det visade sig att Intel Graphic 3000 inte klarade HoN.
<Nafallo> vi har hoppat fram i tiden...
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja, just det.
<realubot> Summertime.
<Krawlezt> Är det sommartid Nafallo?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är mökligt att det inte gör.
<realubot> *möjligt
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Klockan är 03:41, sommartid.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: inte har :-)
<Krawlezt> Vafan, ställer man fram eller tillbaka?
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: +1
<realubot> 2 blir 3.
<Krawlezt> Så klockan är 02:34
<Nafallo> darav att jag blev sa forvanad over vad klockan var innan jag sag att det var BST :-)
<realubot> Så man vaknar tidigare och utnyttjar dygnets ljusa timmar mer. Det är hela grejen med sommartid.
<Krawlezt> En timma bakåt är bra
<realubot> När det är vintertid så ställer man fram klockan så man sover längre eftersom det ändå är mörkt på morgonen.
<Nafallo> realubot: ehrm. man vaknar senare, iaf om man gar upp samma tid :-)
<realubot> Hm...
<Nafallo> realubot: du tanker fel. det ar +1 nu, -1 i host.
<realubot> Det har du rätt i.
<Nafallo> fast vi forlorade just en timme.
<Krawlezt> Vänta, så man ställer fram klockan nu?=
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: ja
<realubot> Varför går man upp senare när det är sommar? Man borde ju gå upp tidigare eftersom det blir ljust tidigare? :S
<Krawlezt> Så klockan är 04:36?
<realubot> Nej, det är 3:46.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag tycker din teori låter smartast
<Krawlezt> Nej det är så här
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: eller... du borde ha klockor som staller om sig sjalva :-)
<Krawlezt> Man ställer FRAM grillen nu och ställer TILLBAKA den i vinter
<Krawlezt> Så är det!
<realubot> Men Ubuntus klocka ställer väl om sig själv?
<Nafallo> ja
<Nafallo> tzdata ar installerat :-)
<Nafallo> bara om du har den satt till UTC star tiden still :-P
<Krawlezt> Meen vafan då får jag sova en timma mindre idag då?
<spacebug-> allt är ju relativt.. som einstein sa ;)
<Krawlezt> Så om jag ska upp 9 så ska jag egentligen upp 8a?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://klocka.nu/
<realubot> Klockan är alltså 02:48.
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: ja, vad du sa :-)
<Nafallo> de stal en timme
<realubot> Då stämmer ju det jag sa.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej klockan är 03:48
<Nafallo> darav varfor jag undrade vad tusan jag gjort sa lange...
<realubot> Om man gick upp kl. 8 vintertid så motsvarar ju det kl. 7 sommartid.
<Krawlezt> Aha, det är ju bra!
<Krawlezt> Du slipper det se ut som att jag sover länge :)
<realubot> Man utnyttjar dygnets ljusa timmar mer eftersom det blir ljust tidigare på sommaren.
<spacebug-> egentligen är det ju bara ett jävla krångel för ingenting
<Nafallo> folk som jobbar natt nu jobbar bara 7 timmar ;-)
<Krawlezt> Så jag kommer inte missa några timmar i skolan?
 * spacebug- jobbar natt men inte lör->sön ;)
<Krawlezt> Då är det här med sommartid helt onödigt.
<Nafallo> haha
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du går väl inte till skolan i.a.f.?
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad jobbar du med spacey?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo! Jag ska börja. Jag ska gå måndagar och tisdagar mellan 9-11 och plugga upp Svenska/Matte/Engelska! :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det låter bra, tycker jag.
<realubot> Det är ämnen du kommer att ha användning för. Särskilt språk.
<spacebug-> realubot: jobbar på en möbelindustri
<realubot> Språk är nog något av de tvettigaste man läser i skolan.
<Krawlezt> Tänk om jag fick byta ut dom realubot
<realubot> spacebug-: Med?
<realubot> spacebug-: IT?
<spacebug-> nej
<Krawlezt> Linux/Webbutveckling/Programmering istället för Matte/Svenska/Engelska
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver ju språk.
<spacebug-> maskinoperatör typ
<Krawlezt> realubot: PHP?
<Krawlezt> Aha, du menar B-Språk.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Engelska har du stor nytta av när du ska läsa om Linux/IT.
<spacebug-> vanligt jävla industrijobb.. fast det är ganska hitechmaskiner (robotar) vi har å göra med
<Krawlezt> Jag hade MVG I Engelska :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha.
<realubot> spacebug-: Tjänar du bra? Det kan vara ganska bra betalt på industrier?
 * spacebug- kommer kanske försöka lära sig spanska om allt går vägen.. 
<spacebug-> realubot: helt ok då det är natt iaf
<Nafallo> skaffa spansk flickvan :-P
<spacebug-> 22.5 K netto / mån kanske
<spacebug-> Nafallo: dejtar en spanjor nu ;)
<realubot> Ok, är det när du jobbar natt också?
<Nafallo> ah. right. glomde det :-)
<spacebug-> realubot: det är för att det är natt det är såpass
 * realubot vill ha spansk flickvän.
<Krawlezt> Spanska är inge svårt, det är bara snacka snabbt och lite spanska.
<spacebug-> han jobbar som spanskalärare oxå så hehe
<realubot> spacebug-: Det var inte så bra betalt ändå. Gubbarna på linan på Volvo drar nog inte 25-30 papp.
<spacebug-> realubot: volvo är metallindustri och de ligger högre än träindustri
<realubot> spacebug-: Så är det kanske.
<spacebug-> men 22.5K netto för att gå å dricka kaffe och lyssna på podcast/musik i 6-7 timmar varje natt är ändå rätt ok ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Har du en speciell utb. för jobbet?
<spacebug-> nej
<Krawlezt> Man ska göra som jag, man ska skaffa kunskap om det man vill jobba med i tidig ålder sen skippa skolan och bara lära sig det man ska jobba med sen när man är 18år kan man allting som 40åringar kan :)
<spacebug-> självlärd
<realubot> spacebug-: Synd att det är natt änd. Dygnet blir så fucked up.
<spacebug-> jag älskar natt
<realubot> *ändå
<spacebug-> pallar inte tidiga mornar
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är ohälsosamt.
<Nafallo> ehrm
<spacebug-> inte för mig ;)
<Krawlezt> Det är faktiskt mysigt
<realubot> Ökar risken för många sjukdomar.
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar det, dom få gånger det händer.
<Nafallo> spacebug-: ar inte tidiga morgnar nar du tar dig hem?
<Krawlezt> Tänk sitta i morgonsolen framför datorn och lyssna på musik med kaffe, det slår ingenting!
<spacebug-> Nafallo: jo men då går jag ju å lägger mig
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: forutom att man inte ser skarmen pga den forbannade solen :-P
<Nafallo> spacebug-: :-)
<Krawlezt> Nafallo: Nejdå, asså solen finns ute så man känner av den men man ser den inte.
 * spacebug- har ju inga barn å sånt så jag vänder inte dygnet närmvärt på"helgerna heller
<realubot> http://www.sjukhuslakaren.se/2008/03/20/nattarbete-kan-gora-dig-sjuk/
<spacebug-> realubot: jo men det är ganska induviduellt oxå
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kommer få köpa min kompis 24" skärm för 500kr :)
<spacebug-> enligt läkare ska man inte äta mat på natten och ha sig
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, låter ju nice.
<Krawlezt> Känner mig nöjd, den är ny och han har en annan!
<spacebug-> jag äter lagad mat varje natt ;)
 * spacebug- har en 30" IPS-panel för 10k. Aldrig mer TN säger jag ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Den skärmen är inte prisvärd.
<spacebug-> jo då
<realubot> Prisvärda skärmar ligger på 22". :)
<realubot> Där hittar man mest skärm för pengarna.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad gav du för den? 10 000 kr?
<Krawlezt> 1000kr för en 22", dock är hans skärm nästan helt ny realubot och det är 24" för 500kr :)
<spacebug-> Dell U3011
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Länka skärmen! :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, det är ju ett kompispris då. Det går inte att jämföra med nypris.
<spacebug-> http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-u3011-ultrasharp-30-wide-tft-black/product/5010483369
<realubot> spacebug-: Dells skärmar ligger ofta högt på prisjakt.
<Krawlezt> Nej då realubot
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: 2560x1600, damn
<spacebug-> köpte den inte för storleken utanför skärmkvaliteten
<realubot> Here we go: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=728130
<Krawlezt> Tror MIN egna skärm har haft 1600x1024 i upplösning som max.
<realubot> Spaceys skärm.
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: japp, får plats med många fönster och stort webläsarfönster hehe
<spacebug-> http://spacebug.se/filer/desktop.png
<realubot> Den är nog superfin. :D Frågan är om det räcker att jobba på möbelindustri? Eller måste man extraknäcka som bank robber?
<spacebug-> haha
<Krawlezt> realubot: Förövrigt ser bygget ut så här: https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/1626562/intel
<spacebug-> jag har inget liv och bor billigt så jag har pengar ;)
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Är det med 30" skärmen?
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: mm
<realubot> Det får ju bli en 30"+ i framtiden istället för TV.
<Krawlezt> Du måste ha hög mus hastighet :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: RAM USAGE: 56% och 99% i CPU?
<realubot> spacebug-: Det ser ju kul ut med ikonerna.
<realubot> i Launchern.
<realubot> Ser pyttesmå ut.
<spacebug-> jag kör virtuelbox det drar väl RAM och sen kör jag folding@home det gör att CPU:n ligger på 100%
<realubot> spacebug-: Varför kör du inte Terminator?
<spacebug-> jag har satt dom till 32
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Använd nicklist.pl i irssi, du får du alla användarnamn på höger sida.
<realubot> Istället för massa Terminaler när du har så stor skärm?
<spacebug-> ikonerna alltså
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: men hur scrollar man i nicklist.pl ?
<realubot> spacebug-: kjag har mina till 32 också.
<spacebug-> jag har den liggandes tror jag
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Den baserar sig på din storlek på rutan
<spacebug-> Krawlezt: jo men går det inte scrolla den för det?
<Krawlezt> Nope, tror inte det.
<spacebug-> asch då.. nej då får det nog va
<spacebug-> F5 gör /names för mig så
<spacebug-> eller va det F8 .. F5 kanske va now playing ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade fredragit ett passivt kylt graffekort men men.
<realubot> *föredragit
<maxjezy> diggar kaka på kaka men nu läser jag hennes blogg och vilken jävla manshatare hon är
<Krawlezt> "kylt" realubot?
 * spacebug- har passivt grafikkort och vattenkyld CPU
<maxjezy> blir rädd för svt när de har en hatare som programledare3.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har bytt ner dig rejält på prollen ser jag. Inte bra. :(
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fick höra från flertal kompisar som hade i5 och dom sa att den grafiken inte var bra.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kommer inhandla CPU direkt när jag får råd, då handlar det bara hur länge jag orkar spara.
<Krawlezt> Tror jag satsar på i7 då.
<realubot> Är verkligen ett GT430 så mycket bättre än Intel Graphics HD 3000 då?
<Krawlezt> Ja, helt klart.
<maxjezy> realubot, JA
<Krawlezt> :)
<maxjezy> typ 100000 ggr bättre
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det är inte "HD" Det är Intel Graphic 3000 :)
<maxjezy> men, fortfarande inte så fett som man bör ha
<Krawlezt> Det är väldigt dåligt.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Duger för film och ett simpelt spel :)
<spacebug-> är inte grafikkorten idag nästan bara nödvändiga till spel eller?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Problemet är att om du köper en i3:a nu och sedan uppgraderar till en i5/i7 så kommer du ha slängt en tusing i sjön eftersom du inte kommer ha användning för din i3:a då.
<maxjezy> spacebug- 3D brukar ju må bra av grafikkort
<spacebug-> maxjezy: mjo iofs
<realubot> Och vad spelar grafiken på i5:an för roll? Du ska ju ändå ha ett grafikkort?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kommer ha i3an i minst 6månader.
<Krawlezt> Delarna jag köper in nu kommer jag ha i minst 6månader så jag får pengar att uppgradera allting.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, men det är ju mycket pengar i sjön för ingenting.
<maxjezy> i3:an räcker ju godt och väl, bättre satsa på ett fett grafikkort
<maxjezy> om man inte gör tunga jobb
<realubot> i5:an 2500K är ju "framtidssäker".
<maxjezy> jo, jag skulle inte satsa på annat än i7
<maxjezy> idag
<realubot> Den och moderkortet skapar förutsättningar för en långlivad dator där resten går att uppgradera allteftersom.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tänk så här: Om 6år så köper jag i7 och nytt grafikkort. Eventuellt 8månader.
<Krawlezt> Det är en bra tid.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är för dyrt för Krawlezt plånbok med en i7:an-
<realubot> *i7:a
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> realubot, han skulle haft en snäll bror
<realubot> Krawlezt: 6 år?
<Krawlezt> månader*
<realubot> Mm.
<spacebug-> sen jag började köra linux för typ 13 år sen så har jag knappt tänkt på vad jag har för hårdvara. Har inte spelar så stor roll då jag inte spelar. Men när jag ändå köper så köper jag ju rätt bra grejer men..
<Krawlezt> Får se hur nöjd jag blir!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock så kommer ju det innebära att du kommer att ha slängt 1000-1500 kr i sjön.
<realubot> Eftersom du får plocka bort grafikkortet och prollen.
<realubot> Men, men, det är ju ditt val.
<realubot> Det är inte jag som ska köpa dator. :D
<Krawlezt> Det du säger är sant, men 1000kr för 6-12månader. Är det så farligt?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag känner samma sak.
<Krawlezt> Kan vara så att jag är extremt nöjd och använder allting i 1-2år istället :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag spelar ingenting. Nästa dator jag satsar på ska jag försöka få med ett intergrerat grrafikkort som spelar bra med Linux.
<spacebug-> ah
<realubot> spacebug-: Däremot så kommer jag prioritera ljudvolymen. Jag har kikat lite på helt passivt kylda nätagg. En helt fläktlös dator.
<realubot> Kylfläns till prollen, passivt nätagg och ssd-disk.
<spacebug-> jag har ju som sagt vattenkyld CPU och fläkten till det är ju sån 120mm och de går ju rätt tyst. Sen ett passivt grafikkort
<realubot> En knäpptyst dator.
<spacebug-> ja SSD har jag som systemdisk men några stora mekaniska för lagring
<realubot> spacebug-: Varför kyler du CPU med vatten?
<realubot> Knappast nödvändigt?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om 1000 kr/6mån är farligt? Nja, det beror väl på hur mycket stålar du har. Jag tycker det är mycket.
<spacebug-> defaultkylningen va inte bra tyckte jag och då jag kör fodling@home så processorn ligger på konstant 100% så vill jag ha ner den lite
<Krawlezt> realubot: Fan du har ju rätt
<maxjezy> 1000 kr är ju ingenting
<Krawlezt> Men så som det lätt på dom så kunde man knappt kolla film (1080p) med det grafikkortet realubot
<realubot> Men om du jobbar på en möbelfabrik och lyfter 22 papp i månaden och bara har utgifter för röda rosor till en spanjor så är 1000 kr på 6 månader ingenting.
<spacebug-> haha typ
<maxjezy> jag skulle sponsra 1000 kr om ja inte skulle fått skit av tjejen för det
<spacebug-> jag gav bort min förra mobil jag köpte för 4500 kr 6 månader innan
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja, just det. Du kör ju folding.
<spacebug-> japp
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, vad har du för dator idag?
<spacebug-> den körs ju med nice 19 så även om den ligger på 100% så märker man ju inte av det typ
<realubot> Jag kommer ärligt talat klara mig säkert 5 år på min stationära. Om den inte kollapsar.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Har en knäckt laptop (HP 615) under sängen. Just nu sitter jag på min mors mini PC :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur är den knäckt?
<realubot> Skärmen?
<Krawlezt> Bara skärmen, ja.
<Krawlezt> Dock var hela datorn död.
<Krawlezt> Fick knappt igång den, så slut var den.
<maxjezy> COMPAQ gör såna datorer
<maxjezy> som knappt går att få igång
<maxjezy> efter ett år eller två
<Krawlezt> Hade min i 2Ã¥r, tragiskt.
<realubot> Haha
<Krawlezt> Hade lätt kunnat använt den i 5år, så nöjd var jag.
<realubot> COmpaq är väl lågstatusgrejer?
<realubot> Billig skit?
<Krawlezt> Fungerade till det jag ville.
<realubot> Som Acer, typ.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nja, dom är ganska bra.
<realubot> Ok.
<maxjezy> alla compaq jag haft har varit skit
<realubot> Jag trodde Compaq var HPs lågbudgetmärke.
<maxjezy> COMPAQ var störst en gång i tiden typ
<maxjezy> kan ni tänka er det
<maxjezy> idag är de typ, minst.
<realubot> Och Mac var konkursfärdigt.
<realubot> *Apple
<maxjezy> tiderna förändras
<realubot> Time changes.
<realubot> ;)
<Krawlezt> Tänk om det bara skulle finnas Linux (a)
<spacebug-> verkligen inatt "time changes" .. :O
<maxjezy> en compaq 486:a för typ 20 år sedan kosta 15 lax
<maxjezy> 90 mhz
<maxjezy> 128 ram
<maxjezy> eller var det 64
<maxjezy> mins inte.
<spacebug-> ok 486:a ..det är bra grejer. 386:a med 16 MB ram och 120 MB HD och turboknappt från 50-66 MHz det va grejer det
<maxjezy> spacebug-, ah, turboknappen va grejer det
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Jag hade Compaq 615  :D
<spacebug-> min far Hade först bara SX processor och innan han fick tag i en DX
<maxjezy> hade en sån jag med.
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Varför fanns det en rurboknapp?
<realubot> Varför körde inte prollen på turbo non-stop
<realubot> ?
<realubot> *turboknapp
<spacebug-> vet inte men vissa spel va ju inte gjorda som idag att de hade timeing och skit så spelen gick olika fort beroende på vad man hade för CPUhastighet ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja ja.
<realubot> Det kommer jag ihåg nu när du säger det.
<maxjezy> jag körde suse på en sån dator med turboknapp förut
<maxjezy> vet inte om jag bytt innehållet dock.
<maxjezy> mins att jag hade turboknapp chassit iaf
<realubot> Någon som vet om det finns något smart sätt att få Calc att förstå att en ny rad i ska räknas in i summan av x rader?
<maxjezy> det är ju många år sedan
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur länge har du hållit på med Linux egentligen?
<realubot> Det låter ju som om du körde Linux för 10 år sedan?
<spacebug-> realubot: vilket calc pratar vi om?
<spacebug-> spacebug@fractal:~$ calc
<spacebug-> C-style arbitrary precision calculator (version 2.12.4.3)
<spacebug-> den?
<maxjezy> realubot minst 12 år
<maxjezy> tror jag började vid 13-14 års ålder
<maxjezy> blir 28
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Ska klå dig i det rekordet.
<maxjezy> körde redhat, suse, debian, mandrake
<realubot> maxjezy: Skämtar du med mig?
<maxjezy> nej
<Krawlezt> Jag började när jag var 13år, är 16år nu.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag trodde du började med Linux för typ 3-5 år sedan.
<realubot> 5 år sedan kanske.
<Krawlezt> Slutar jag när jag är 50år = 37år!
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, idag är det ingen match att köra linux
<realubot> Frågan är vad Linux är om 37 år.
<maxjezy> förr fick man sitta och pilla dagar för att få igång ett modem
<maxjezy> och ingen dokumentation fanns
<realubot> Frågan är vad ett os är om 37 år.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Din största fördel är att du har livet framför dig.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Komihåg när man satt med 10.04, det var tider.
<Krawlezt> Fan vad Ubuntu var häftigt då!
<spacebug-> haha
<maxjezy> ja, gnome var sig likt
<spacebug-> jag gick från slack till ubuntu precis nån månad innan 10.04 kom
<realubot> Krawlezt: När 8.04 släpptes så sög du på tummen.
<realubot> nte riktigt men nästan.
<spacebug-> vet inte om det va slack 3 eller 4 jag började med
<realubot> *Inte
<maxjezy> spacebug- fick du tag i din första slack via en PC tidning?
<spacebug-> njea från en kompis.. på PC tidningarnas tid körde jag os2warp ett tag ;)
<realubot> Jag började med Ubuntu och Linux när 8.04 släpptes.
<realubot> Det var snart 4 år sedan...
<spacebug-> han körde slack så det va så jag kom i kontakt med linux
<realubot> Jag har stagnerat i utvecklingen.
<maxjezy> realubot, du har iaf lärt dig saker
<Krawlezt> :)
<maxjezy> jag började med linux igen för att jag hitta blender
<spacebug-> ;)
<Krawlezt> Jag har inte lärt mig något :(
 * spacebug- har lärt sig massor på alla fel han gjort
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kunde ha lärt mig mycket mer om jag hade haft lite mer driv.
<spacebug-> ..och gör :/
<realubot> Jag har IRC:at bort för mycket tid.
<maxjezy> realubot, har du sett metalx1000 videos på tuben?
<maxjezy> han har gjort över 1000 linux tutorials
<maxjezy> det är en kille med driv!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har nog lärt dig mycket?
<maxjezy> spacebug- var os2warp något att hänga i granen?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kollar nu.
<maxjezy> knäckte det 98?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kallar jag ambitiöst.
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL465C6C735CEB7CBD&feature=plcp
<spacebug-> det är många med mycket driv. Linus självklart och alla andra som jobbar med kerneln och distar över huvudtaget. De som gör drivrutiner.. delvis genom reverse engenering. Han på NASA tex som gjort jag vet inte hur många drivrutiner till nätverkskort till linux
<spacebug-> maxjezy: njea
<maxjezy> realubot, bokmärk killen
<maxjezy> en riktigt hygglo snubbe
<maxjezy> inte som dom andra som bara vill tjäna pengar
<maxjezy> sellouts
<realubot> maxjezy: Känner du honom?
<spacebug-> haha "hygglo" det va inte igår jag hörde ;)
<maxjezy> realubot, känner och känner
<maxjezy> har snackat ett par år
<maxjezy> #filmsbykris
<maxjezy> där hänger anhängare till hans kanal
<maxjezy> även han
<realubot> maxjezy: Honom för jag kolla in mer.
<realubot> Han har ju Python tuts också: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE2FD418285B14940&feature=plcp
<realubot> *får
<maxjezy> senaste stora projektet han gjorde var ett angry pinguins spel
<maxjezy> som angry birds
<maxjezy> typ 30 avsnitt hittills
<spacebug-> oj oj va BASH-grejer.. nice
<maxjezy> han jobbar som brandman typ 10 timmar om dagen samtidigt som han leverarar ofta 1 tutorial om dagen
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är helt klart imponerande.
<maxjezy> TWIL är värdelöst numera
<maxjezy> att han inte byter namn iaf
<maxjezy> sitter där med sina android reviews hela tiden
<maxjezy> och inte ens vecko nyheter kan killen leverera
<realubot> Total price RPi model B: £32.70
<realubot> ink. skatt och frakt.
<Krawlezt> Vad pratar ni om?
<realubot> till Schweden.
<Krawlezt> Aja, det blir nog sova.
<Krawlezt> Godnatt kanalen :)
<spacebug-> godnatt
<realubot> 350 kr kommer RPi modell B kosta för oss här i Sverige enligt prisuppgifter på RPi hemsida.
<spacebug-> vad är det?
<realubot> Raspberry Pi?
<realubot> spacebug-: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
<spacebug-> ah
<realubot> spacebug-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao0JmzVhQro
<spacebug-> ARM CPU ja.. hur är det med det och ubuntu nu igen.. är det stöd för ARM på gång eller finns det redan eller blir det inget?
<realubot> Det kommer väl eller?
<realubot> Nu finns Fedrora, Debian och Arch till ARM.
<realubot> Till RPi.
<spacebug-> ah det kommer till ARMv7
<spacebug-> så äldre ARM funkar det nog inte till då
<realubot> Mm, verkar så. Jag vet inte.
<spacebug-> raspberry pi verkar köra ARM11
<spacebug-> The ARM11 family are currently the only ARMv6-architecture cores
<spacebug-> :(
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur länge jobbar du spacebug- då?
<realubot> rymbuggen
<realubot> *dymdbuggen
<realubot> Äsch.
<spacebug-> jag
<spacebug-> menar du tid på dygnet eller vilka dagar eller när jag går i pension? =)
<realubot> Pension.
<spacebug-> hehe 65 hade jag tänk men 75 säger väl reinfelt så vi får väl se ;)
<realubot> Ja, 75 minst.
<maxjezy> även om de spikar 75
<maxjezy> och sen om 8 år typ sossarna tar över
<maxjezy> kan de ändra tillbaka till 65?
<maxjezy> ekonomin kan ju stimuleras på andra sätt
<maxjezy> turism är något sverige inte tagit fasta på
<maxjezy> turisterna som kommer hit, jag tror inte de återvänder
<spacebug-> hehe
<maxjezy> sverige har möjligheter till att bli ett turistparadis
<maxjezy> avkriminalisera sexhandel
<maxjezy> legalisera droger
<maxjezy> tror de skulle göre sverige mer atraktivt
<maxjezy> slösa mindre pengar på statyer och skit
<maxjezy> kultur
<maxjezy> ingen vill ha sånt endå
<spacebug-> vi är ju tydligen även det HBT-vänligaste landet
<maxjezy> ja, ta vara på det
<realubot> Sossarna kommer driva samma politik som Alliansen men i långsammare takt.
<maxjezy> problemet är inte sossar eller moderater
<maxjezy> problemet är att dom är för gammla
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> problemet är oxå att de är politiker och inte vanligt arbetande folk
<maxjezy> rädda för att våga släppa lite på säkerheten
<realubot> Jag tycker det är bra att dom är gamla så man slipper alla slynglar i politiken.
<maxjezy> jo, fast arbetande folk är efterblivna med
<maxjezy> iaf, droghandel är pengargivande
<maxjezy> fatta vad pengar som rinner ut i sanden idag
<maxjezy> när man jagar brukare
<maxjezy> och låter kriminella tjäna pengar
<maxjezy> win win, fast tvärtom.
<maxjezy> i sverige tänker man, uch, äckligt osv.
<maxjezy> knarkare
<spacebug-> som fd missbrukare tänker jag inte ge mig in i den diskussionen. Hur som helst ska jag nog försöka sova lite snart..
<maxjezy> det hör till människan, man kan inte ta bort en sån sak.
<spacebug-> godnatt
<maxjezy> natt natt
<maxjezy> det är ju redigt offtopic, men ja tror det är vad som skulle rädda ekonomin
<realubot> maxjezy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_XFTvbcl18
<maxjezy> väntar man så kommer alla andra ta steget före
<realubot> spacebug-: Sover du på jobbet?
<maxjezy> så står vi där, och tänker, hur gjorde dom för att lyckas
<maxjezy> vägrar inse
<maxjezy> realubot är den bra?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tyckte det.
<realubot> Det är lite information om sv. narkotikapolitik sedan 60-talet också.
<maxjezy> sverige har iaf kommit ett steg på vägen och lagt tillbaka THC i FASS och svenska apotek
<maxjezy> det är väl påtryckningar de inte kunde motstå från läkemedelsföretaget
<maxjezy> det försvann på 50 talet, och kom tillbaka 60 år senare.
<maxjezy> 1950-01-01
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<maxjezy> godmorgon mina undersåtar!
<maxjezy> är det någon här som kan komma med lite statistik över batterier och tillverkare
<maxjezy> till bärbara
<maxjezy> hur de förlorar kraft osv.
<maxjezy> vilka som är bra och dåliga.
<maxjezy> länka
<maxjezy> söndags-såsare!
<maxjezy> ett community blir inte starkt om alla sover samtidigt
<maxjezy> tänk om någon kom in här och sökte hjälp och alla som har kraft att hjälpa bara sover.
<maxjezy> "Här kan du ladda ner Ubuntu kostnadsfritt. Ubuntu är ett operativsystem som är perfekt för bärbara, skrivbords- och serverdatorer. Systemet innehåller alla program som du kan tänkas behöva. Oavsett om du använder det hemma, i skolan eller på jobbet finns alternativen här för dig.  "
<maxjezy> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<maxjezy> varför öppnar man upp downloadsidan med osanning
<andol> maxjezy: Är det en strikt (och egentligen korrekt) tolkning utav ordet "alla" du uppfattar som osanningen?
<maxjezy> vem är det som kan tänkas behöva programmen
<maxjezy> vem är målgruppen?
<maxjezy> menar det jag citerat att det går att få in programmen via tredje parts källor
<maxjezy> eller att man behöver internet uppkoppling?
<maxjezy> jag tycker man bör se över den meningen helt
<maxjezy> kostnadsfritt bör givetvis ändras också
<maxjezy> en så stor nedladdning kan medföra stora kostnader för mobilt uppkopplade användare
<maxjezy> tom microsoft varnar i msn, om användaren man skriver till har mobil
<maxjezy> så att man vet att den som man skriver till kan få betala för att ta emot meddelandet
<maxjezy> även om det är gratis att skicka ett meddelande betyder inte det att det är gratis att ta emot det.
<maxjezy> samma sak gäller här,
<maxjezy> ubuntu är gratis att laddas ner från sidan, men kan medföra datatrafikkostnader.
<maxjezy> och de där med programmen, så mycket program är det faktiskt inte idag som finns till linux som man kan tänkas behöva
<maxjezy> tex, program till hårdvara.
<maxjezy> det nämns inte alls.
<maxjezy> näe ja blir mer o mer less på den här attityden som säljare använder används på ett "gratis" system
<maxjezy> när det väl kommer till kritan, vem kan man klaga hos?
<maxjezy> stora varningstexter angående dåligt stöd och dålig support för hårdvara borde finnas på sidan
<maxjezy> man blir nästan värre än windows maffian med den har stilen.
<maxjezy> måste man som användare varna andra andvändare för dessa "fallgropar" som man kan falla i, som kanske inte alls passar en som användare.
<maxjezy> finns ju nada info på sidan vad man hittar
<maxjezy> vem äger sidan?
<maxjezy> canonical eller någon användare som bara vill andra väl?
<maxjezy> att säga att det innehåller alla program man kan tänkas behöva är så fel de kan bli
<maxjezy> det är som att jag skulle koda ett kasst os, koda program ja kallar msn och photoflopp
<maxjezy> som inte ens har någon funktionalitet
<maxjezy> många program idag har väldigt dålig funktionalitet om ens någon
<maxjezy> förstår inte just varför man säljer det så snyggt, med den frasen.
<maxjezy> sekt, företag med vinstsyfte eller bara fail?
<maxjezy> ubuntu.com har inte den onödiga och felaktiga text.
<maxjezy> även ubuntu.com borde snygga till det lite och vara mer öppen med brister
<maxjezy> "Ubuntu is easy to use
<maxjezy> And it comes with thousands of free applications. "
<maxjezy> räknar ubuntu in repo?
<maxjezy> inte finns det tusentals appar färdiginstallerat?
<maxjezy> får känslan av att ubuntu tror att det räcker med ett officepaket för att göra användare nöjda och belåtna
<maxjezy> de flesta datoranvändare jag känner använder inte ens skrivprogram öht
<spydon> Klart det finns flera tusen, hur mycket funktionalitet de har är dock en annan fråga
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> men man ger skenet av att dom är fullbordade projekt
<maxjezy> de flesta har inte ens en utvecklare
<maxjezy> de som har utvecklare bakom sig kan räknas på två händer
<maxjezy> de som har fler utvecklare än 2 fingrar
<maxjezy> som faktiskt bryr sig, vissa gör det för skoj, andra för att göra sina användare nöjda.
<maxjezy> det är dom där som jobbar för att göra användare nöjda som räknas
<maxjezy> klickar man igenom programhanteraren eller synaptics osv, man inser ganska snart att programmen som har kvalitet i sig är få.
<maxjezy> säkert gäller inte detta alla underkategorier
<maxjezy> gratis är ett ord man använder för ofta som ett argument att sälja in linux, att programmen är gratis osv.
<maxjezy> men vad gör ett gratisprogram för nytta om det inte ens är användbart i det riktiga livet
<maxjezy> sorry om jag för lite negativ energi
<maxjezy> men ja känner att sånt här måste avhandlas.
<maxjezy> även om ja får göra det själv.
<markus> hej alles
<markus> jag blev lite sugen att börja använda kde igen. när jag bytte från kde till gnome (s)hell så installerade jag om systemet för att slippa alla dessa kde-program i gnome-menyerna
<markus> Går det att installera KDE utan att få med sig varenda gnome-program i menyerna och tvärt om? Eller går det lätt att avinstallera KDE så man kan gå tillbaka till gnome igen?
<maxjezy> markus, ja och ja.
<maxjezy> du kan installera KDE utan appar
<maxjezy> eller med appar
<maxjezy> du kan installera de du vill manuellt
<maxjezy> vilket är att rekommendera
<maxjezy> att bara installera ett färdigt sett av appar gör dig inte lyckligare
<maxjezy> men vill du göra det, och även kunna ta bort dem simpelt finns det lätta metoder för det med
<phnom> Morrn
<phnom> maxjezy: Monolouge much=?
<phnom> s/uge/gue/
<phnom> s/=//
<maxjezy> phnomjapp
<maxjezy> jag hade ingen annan med mig
<coobra> maxjezus: :D
<maxjezus> coobra, :D
<kes0> Zambezi:
<coobra> kes0: :D
<kes0> =)
<kes0> Zambezi: !!!!!!!
<kes0> madbear: !!
<kes0> Ni gammla offtopic kanal anhängare, var ska man hålla hus numera?
<kes0> Vad är de här
<kes0> einand: !!
<mewmin> kes0: pm
<kes0> Men grattis
<kes0> =)
<mewmin> =)
<haffe> Det här kanske är en skum fråga, men är det någon här som vet vad rakblad till en gilette mach3hyvel kostar?
<mewmin> jadu, typ 139 kr för 6 blad kanske
<mewmin> vanliga standard, gmala modellen
<haffe> Ok.
<mewmin> 4 blad kanske t.o.m
<haffe> Tack.
<mewmin> jag brukar köra med dem för att de är billigast :)
<mewmin> hm prisjakt säger 158 kr för 8 blad
<haffe> Ok, tackar.
<kodein> clas ohlson brukar vara rätt billiga, har jag för mig
<haffe> Ett alternativ är förstås att bara låta skägget växa.
<kodein> varför inte bränna bort skägget?
<haffe> Menar du laserbehandling?
<maxjeyse> jag köper gilette 2 bladshyvlar
<kodein> tänkte iofs tändare
<maxjeyse> 15 st för 60 kr
<haffe> Billgast torde rakkniv vara.
<amelia> äsch, vaxa!
<maxjeyse> lite tejp så har man en tandemhyvel
<kodein> pincett
<haffe> amelia: Vax och hårborttagningsmedel är ganska dyrt.
<amelia> haffe: nja, inte om man kör på varmvax... man kan ju inte använda sånna färdiga strips lixom, de är svindyra
<haffe> Ok.
<mewmin> man kan göra eget varmvax och använda bomullstrasor, har jag läst
<mewmin> men veets funkar bra och räcker länge
<mewmin> dfock vet jag inte hur skönt det är att vaxa ansiktet, jag har vaxat armhålorna och det var väl sådär
<kodein> vill man vara fin får man lida pin
<einand> känns knappt att vaxa någon kroppsdel
<maxjeyse> mewmin, lite synd att raka armhålorna
<maxjeyse> spär bara på manshatet mot kvinnor
<maxjeyse> enligt kaka på kaka
<Philip5> einand: är inte du ute med kameran och tokfotar i det fina vädret?
<Philip5> einand: och har du sett vilken kameratillverakre som tagit över första- OCH andraplatsen i benchmarkingen av kameror på dxomark.com?!?! :D
<Philip5> tur man är med i det vinnande laget :D
<maxjeyse> vilket är det?
<einand> jasså, Nikon låg där häromdagen
<Philip5> maxjeyse: nikon så klart med D800 på första plats och D4 på andra
<einand> jasså, Canon knuffa ner dom ;)
<Philip5> nu ska man väl säga så att det är sensorn de mäter och inte kamerans funktioner utöver det
<einand> Philip5: jag är faktiskt ändå imponerad över att mina kamera d5100 är så högt upp
<Philip5> ja kanons bästa ligger en bra bit ner med både nikon, phase one och pentax före första canon
<maxjeyse> så canon är sämst?
<Philip5> einand: din d5100 har ju samma sensor som min d7000 så det är inte så konstigt. det är på annat man sparat in på d5100 som fokussystem och sånt
<Philip5> maxjeyse: inte sämst men de har ingen toppmodell bland de första
<maxjeyse> typiskt
<einand> Philip5: nja, vet inte riktigt vad dom skulle gjort med fokusen, eftersom det är samma hårdvara som i deras dyrare
<maxjeyse> Philip5 visa lite bilder då
<maxjeyse> Philip5 fotar du ens något?
<Philip5> einand: hur menar du?
<maxjeyse> eller är du bara prylintresserad
<maxjeyse> och rik
<einand> Philip5: tror ändå inte dom plockar allt för mycket funktionealitet
<Philip5> einand: det är olika fokussystem i dem.
<Philip5> sedan är det sånt att man kommer åt mer funktioner med knappar direkt på kameran utan att behöva gå in i menyer
<einand> japp
<Philip5> sedan har din inte heller inbyggd fokusmotor
<einand> nä, men det har Nikon slutat med, samt alla deras nya objektiv har det
<Philip5> ja
<einand> vilket gör den rejält mycket snabbare
<Philip5> men det finns gott om äldre riktigt bra objektiv som man kan köra med med AF
<Philip5> gamla proffsobjektiv
<Philip5> lite sånna grejer man får extra med d7000 mot din
<einand> absolut, d7000 är även vädertätad
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och aluminiumkropp i. din är väl bara hårdplast rakt igenom?
<einand> japp
<maxjeyse> hur mycket skiljer det i pris?
<einand> 4000kr
<Philip5> jag ska sälja min snart
<maxjeyse> båda filmar i 1080?
<maxjeyse> 30FPS?
<einand> japp
<Philip5> ja
<maxjeyse> ok
<einand> d5100 har firmwaren precis blivit hackad nu också
<maxjeyse> filma lite grabbar
<einand> så den kommer bli ännu mera intressant
<maxjeyse> så kan ni ge mig film
<maxjeyse> och tracka
<Philip5> einands har fördelen vid filmande att man kan vrida liveview-skärmen
<einand> tja, behöver man verkligen den funtionen så kopplar man in en iphone/ipad/android
<markus> maxjeyse: angående det vi pratade om med KDE. jag skulle nog vilja installera "fulla" KDE men sen kanske ångra mig och gå tillbaka till gnome igen utan massa KDE-program
<einand> så vridbar skärm är inte ett fullgott argument
<markus> maxjeyse: vad för metod tänkte du på?
<Philip5> einand: hehe, har du sett att canons första kamera i topplistan på dxomarks kommer in på först 13e plats med en massa nikon, phase one, pentax och sony före
<Philip5> markus: det är lite meckigare att städa bort allt om man vill ha det lika rent efteråt
<markus> jag får köra en virtuell maskin då :P
<markus> men då måste jag fixa kärnan först
<einand> maxjeyse: skall du filma så rekomenderar jag inte d5100, blir ok filmer men du kan inte göra mycket mera
<Philip5> markus: avinstallerar man någon kdelib som nästan allt kde är beroende av så drar det med det mesta men något kanske ligger kvar och skräpar men inte i menyerna då
<markus> Philip5: tror det skulle vara ok
<markus> tack. jag tror jag kör på det
<Philip5> markus: testa. du kanske ändå ska blåsa allt och köra in 12.04 snart ;)
<markus> nja... jag är trött på att installera om varje månad :P
<maxjeyse> Philip5, om man installerar KDE meta package via aptitude
<maxjeyse> och avinstallerar samma väg
<maxjeyse> då försvinner väl även alla program
<Philip5> naj
<markus> sen konfa massa... bli helt vilse på att jag inte hittar hem ( gillar inte gnome shell / xfce / cinnamon / ubuntus egna )
<maxjeyse> jo, jag är nästan säker
<Philip5> det är bara ett metapaket
<Philip5> då får det tipset stå för dig ;)
<maxjeyse> Philip5, har du testat?
<maxjeyse> apt-get gör inte samma sak, aptitude gör saker bättre.
<Philip5> einand: vad kör du med för minneskort i din kamera?
<maxjeyse> ska försöka hitta en källa
<Philip5> maxjeyse: ja men inte så bra
<einand> Philip5: kör med eye-fi för det mesta
<Philip5> einand: men annars?
<Philip5> einand: kan du köra eye-fi med linux?
<Philip5> markus: sedan får du välja om du ska installera kde basic, kde full eller kubuntu desktop
<einand> Philip5: finns mjukvara för det, dock aldrig provat den. finns pythonlibs för det
<Philip5> har ett presentkort på elgiganten som jag tänkte åka och utnyttja strax och tänkte köpa ett extra minneskort men man kanske skulle slå till på ett eye-fi på kul
<einand> Philip5: eftersom kameran kan hålla ca 50 RAW filer i minnet, så bryr jag mig inte så mycket om vad för minneskort jag stoppar i, kör lite blandat av vad jag har hemma (kan inte svara på mer då jag har av någon anledning alltid sliter bort ettiketen9
<Philip5> einand: har du x2 explore eller pro-varianten?
<einand> Philip5: eye-fi kräver windows för configuration än så länge
<einand> Philip5: ingen av dom
<einand> kör deras nyaste
<Philip5> mobile?
<maxjeyse> orkar inte leta källa men något sånt är det iaf
<einand> Philip5: nä, dom har ju slängt över allt sånt på sandisk
<maxjeyse> aptitude håller koll på beroenden bättre
<Philip5> einand: vad heter den nyaste modellen då?
<einand> SanDisk eye fi, är identisk med x2 än så länge
<maxjeyse> tips på ett bra usb minne grabbar
<einand> Philip5: (är den med wifi-n och kan vara accesspunkt)
<maxjeyse> ett som klarar några skrivningar
<maxjeyse> och snabbt
<einand> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/datortillbehor/minneskort-lasare/minneskort/sandisk-eye-fi-sdhc-8gb-p92645
<einand> Philip5: den är det jag har
<maxjeyse> mina grannar är fan efterblivna cp-mongon
<maxjeyse> om mord skulle vara lagligt skulle det ligga nära till hands
<einand> maxjeyse: får jag tipsa om en bra låt ang det?
<maxjeyse> einand, gärna
<maxjeyse> bara den gör mig på bättre humör
<einand> maxjeyse: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPp-N-e38hc
<maxjeyse> grannen spelar rednex kaptnango
<einand> maxjeyse: lyssna på den
<maxjeyse> shit vad jag hatar mina grannar
<maxjeyse> stämmer fan in på mig den här låten
<Philip5> einand: fast det där är väl en äldre modell än eye-fi har
<einand> Philip5: nix, det är senaste
<einand> Philip5: jag trodde också det var en äldre först
<einand> men så köpte jag den för jag orka inte vänta
<Philip5> einand: den är ju bara class 4 också och pro är class 6 iaf
<einand> jag drar i 18Mbs från den, så jag tror den är felmärkt
<Philip5> class är ju en standard för minsta garant. många kan ju gå fortare men det ska inte vara garanterat
<maxjezus> angående järvheden
<maxjezus> tjejen sa att han gift sig idag
<Philip5> aja nu ska jag åka på shoppingrunda
<Philip5> får se vad det blir
<maxjezus> Philip5, glöm inte tracka på elgiganten
<maxjezus> filma
<einand> maxjezus: frågan är ju varför hon håller reda på det
<maxjezus> einand, det stod på hennes facebook
<Philip5> maxjezus: hehe
<maxjezus> Philip5 och kör med 18mm
<maxjezus> eller, iaf, ha koll på mm
<maxjezus> lek inte med zoomen
<einand> Philip5: skillnaden på Pro och X2 är enbart licensen, köper du x2 och skriver in licenskoden för Pro så får du samma funktionalitet
<einand> du kan köpa den löst på deras websida
<maxjezus> jag ska ladda upp mitt 100:e video klipp på tuben
<maxjezus> tänk vilken ära att vara med på det
<einand> handlar bara om vilka kringfunktioner du vill ha, (wifi-gps), oändligtlagring på deras websida, och hotspot relay
<maxjezus> finns ICQ native till linux?
<Nafallo> du menar officiell klient?
<Nafallo> I doubt that
<maxjezus> ja
<maxjezus> tänkte om vi skulle gå ihop ett gäng o adda varandra
<maxjezus> se om servrarna pallar trycket
<maxjezus> aldrig någon online på min ICQ
<maxjezus> finns det någon mjukvara som kan sköta länkande och postande på bloggar och sidor
<maxjezus> automatiskt
<maxjezus> för att öka sin rankning av ord på google
<einand> jag hade en gång ett fyra siffrigt icq nummer
<maxjezus> sökord
<maxjezus> 132257212
<maxjezus> det är mitt
<einand> 11798440
<maxjezus> om någon vill adda
<einand> är mitt nuvarande
<maxjezus> jag är aldrig online
<einand> wtf, dom har släppt en android klient, trodde icq var dött
<maxjezus> är det ICQ som gjort det?
<maxjezus> eller någon annan som släppt
<maxjezus> borde väl inte vara så svårt att köra en android version i linux
<maxjezus> kan man installera android i virtualbox?
<einand> är icq som gjort det
<maxjezus> ok
<maxjezus> galet
<einand> maxjezus: acceptera min contact request
<maxjezus> icq finns för linux
<maxjezus> beta
<maxjezus> ska bara dra ner den
<maxjezus> nej, sitter i windows
<einand> maxjezus: jag kör webclienten
<PsynoKhi0> hej
<maxjezus> den vägra ladda för mig
<maxjezus> drar ner en riktig version istället
<maxjezus> omg, sitter på mobilt nät
<maxjezus> får testa web versionen istället igen
<einand> maxjezus: den kräver dock flash
<PsynoKhi0> är Daniel Nylander här? (ledsen, kommer nte ihåg ditt nick)
<maxjezus> jag har flash men de går inte
<maxjezus> fattar inte
<maxjezus> får köra det på linux burken sen istället
<maxjezus> tror han nickar yeager
<maxjezus> men ja är osäker
<maxjezus> om så är fallet, är han inte här inne iaf.
<maxjezus> PsynoKhi0
<maxjezus> det var till dig
<maxjezus> https://launchpad.net/~yeager
<maxjezus> där får du det bekräftat
<maxjezus> så, nej, inte här inne iaf.
<phnom> Någon här som är vass med mod_rewrite?
<phnom> Jag har cakephp installerat i en subsubdir /foo/bar Och jag vill rewritea så jag kan komma åt sidan med /foo/controller/action => http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/899102/
<phnom> Det fungerar alltså som det ska om man försöker nå /foo/bar, men inte om man går in på /foo
<PsynoKhi0> maxjezus: tackar
<maxjezus> sata2 och mSATA
<maxjezus> vad är skillnaderna?
<Nafallo> olika connectors
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> iofs
<Nafallo> sata2 ar inte en connector :-)
<Nafallo> sa det ena ar en buss, det andra ar en connector
<maxjezus> så de håller samma hastigheter?
<maxjezus> förstår inte varför jag skulle vilja använda mSATA platsen framför SATA2
<maxjezus> bara en mSATA medans det är 3st SATA2
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> mSATA kan anvanda SATA2...
<Nafallo> och mSATA ryms i laptops ;-)
<Nafallo> vilket inte SATA-connectors gor :-P
<_Trullo> har en msata disk på mitt moderkort
<_Trullo> Mainboard Name: Z68XP-UD3-iSSD
<markus> hittade här hur man tar bort kubuntu/kde: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<arand> Tror inte att det är aktuellt numera, om man inte kör 10.04
<markus> "Note, this applies only to Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric). If you're using 11.04, go here. If you're using 10.10, go here. If you're using 10.04, go here. "
<Krawlezt> Någon här som har en SSD disk?
<spacebug-> mm
<Krawlezt> spacebug-: Hur fungerar det i Linux? Linux är ju så snabbt och så ska man ha det på en SSD, känns lite "Overpower!"
<spacebug-> det funkar bra
<spacebug-> har det på systemdisken
<Krawlezt> Okej, värt att inskaffa?
<spacebug-> ljudlöst, mindre värme och snabbare.. bara fördelar typ
<spacebug-> ja det tycker jag
<Krawlezt> Okej, ska nog inskaffa mig en 120GB SSD istället för 500/1000GB HDD.
<Philip5> einand: kommer komma nyare version av eye-fi från sandisk. nu är det motsvarande eye-fi connect som säljs och inte eye-fi pro som har lite mer features och snabbare kortlagring. köpte inte utan väntar nog på pro-versionen i så fall
<spacebug-> lagom till systemdisk. Sen kan man ha större mekaniska diskar för lagring
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<Philip5> einand: köpte ändå ett vanligt sdhc-kort klass 10 istället
<_Trullo> kör ssd som system och speldisk
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Fan, märkte att jag hade en 160GB HDD med 7200RPM
<swecarp> wow mer än vad jag har i min gamla burk
<einand>  Philip5 billigare ;)
<einand> Philip5: själv spelar det inte så stor roll, min kamera kan hålla över 100 bilder i minnet
<einand> och runt 30-50st RAW
<einand> Philip5: gårdagens bilder föresten http://imgur.com/a/ksKGC
<_Trullo> ingen semesterkamera mao :)
<kodein> en traktor
<einand> http://imgur.com/pvwqu
<einand> dagens bild
<_Trullo> http://imgur.com/kgZI2 tog en sjysst bild på min katt igår
<Peyam> tkr ni att jag borde gå över till Google Chrome?
<arand> Tycker du?
<Peyam> Jag vet ej. Hörde för ett tag sen att de kontrollerar vilka sidor jag går in på. Man är överbevakad
<_Trullo> jag kör bara chrome nu
<Peyam> det e ju man i Sverige också
<Peyam> Har Chroome också massor med tilläg?
<einand> Peyam: är du orolig för google biten kan du köte chromicum
<_Trullo> jo
<Peyam> einand:  det är väl samma tillverkare?
<einand> Peyam: nja, det är ju opensource versionen
<einand> innan google stoppat dit sitt
<Peyam> Vilken är bäst tkr du?
<_Trullo> kör chrome
<einand> jag gillar googles, men det är mest pga att jag fastnat i deras synkkgrepp
<_Trullo> om du inte är värsta kriminella snubben som har knarkuppgörelser via gmail varje dag
<einand> inte knark
<Peyam> _Trullo:  Nej håller inte p med sånt. men jag vill ha min yttrandefrihet och anonymitet.
<Peyam> integritet o sån skit
<Peyam> men einand  jag ska köra Chrome nu
<_Trullo> du är inte anonym ett skit
<HeMan> jag är i valet och kvalet om jag vill låta min webläsare ta hela min cpu
<einand> spelar ingen större roll vilken webläsare du använder isf
<_Trullo> iofs, kör du via ett öppen wifi så är du lite anonym
<HeMan> firefox är ju bara en process medans chrome och chromium blir en per tab
<einand> HeMan: då skall du köra chrome, den äter ingen cpu förutom när du möjligtvis renderar en massa websidor
<Peyam> Det vet jag. men hur icke-anonym man är ju ngt annat. Det går o lösa.
<HeMan> och när man har 30-40 tabbar upp blir det mycke last...
<Peyam> Jag är emot själva conceptet att de öppet säger att de kollar in på saker och ting
<Peyam> typ " vi gör va fan vi vill"
<_Trullo> jo, men dom äger ju läsaren
<einand> Peyam: det gör dom ju för att du skall ha en chans att göra en opt-out
<_Trullo> dom är ett företag som måste få in reklamintäkter, det får dom via hur folk surfar
<einand> ingeting är gratis
<_Trullo> surfar du på sexleksaker hela dagarna så får du oxo sån reklam sen :)
<Peyam> _Trullo:  De äger inte internet
<Peyam> en webläsare kan vilken programmerare som helst göra
<Peyam> åtminstone riktiga programmerare
<einand> hur kommer det sig att bara 3 lyckats då?
<Peyam> Stora namn?
<einand> säg någon annan som är bra då
<Peyam> Vad spelar det för roll? Kommer det ngn gång lyckas?
<Peyam> Det känns som att jag blir otrogen mot FF
<HeMan> vilka tre är det ni räknar? firefox, apple, microsoft?
<Peyam> har kört det sen de kom ut
<_Trullo> opera
<einand> firefox, webkite och microsoft
<einand> opera är inget bra
<einand> men visst, ok fyra
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> Nu har jag chrome
<Peyam> det blir goodbye till FF
<Peyam> :(
<einand> opera fick hybris sluta utveckla sig och blev bottenskrap, ibland undrar man om inte till och med dillo är bättre
<einand> lol
<einand> 19:09:56 < Peyam> det blir goodbye till FF
<einand> 19:10:16 -!- Peyam [~chatzilla@s83-179-39-43.cust.tele2.se] has quit [Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.88.1 [Firefox 11.0/20120312181643]]
<HeMan> bah! jag har fått en glitch i min muningraf
<HeMan> det ser ut som jag har skyfflat 200 PB data till och från min server...
<coobra> HeMan: illa
<HeMan> 200 PB/s till och med
<recharge> det var mycket
<HeMan> jo
<einand> Philip5: http://imgur.com/Clev8
<einand> nu kan ni iaf inte klaga
<einand> på nått
<swecarp> einand,  kanske lite dålig färg på det gula
<swecarp> :-)
<einand> dålig?
<einand> den ser ju ut så
<einand> ;)
<einand> ok, kanske lite matt bild
<swecarp> just presis
<swecarp> men en väldigt bra bild
<einand> swecarp: började leka med manuella inställningar igår
<antii> einand: köpt systemkamera =)?
<swecarp> einand,  när bilder som den blir mycke bättre i man läge
<einand> swecarp: jodå, dom blir rejält mycket bättre
<einand> iaf min ville skruva upp den där till 1200 iso
<einand> antii: japp, för en månad sedan
<swecarp> tagen på 100 elller
<antii> einand: vilken blev det =)?
<einand> antii: d5100
<einand> swecarp: 200 tror jag
<einand> swecarp: http://imgur.com/L2uc1 orginalbilden
<antii> einand: köp ett makroobjektiv
<einand> antii: nix
<antii> det är kul =)
<einand> japp
<einand> blir dock teleskopobjektiv först
<antii> vilket funderar du på?
<einand> antii: ett billig bara
<einand> antii: tänkte detta
<einand> 19:29:42 <+einand> iaf dom är mycket duktigare nu
<einand> 19:29:55 <+einand> en katt är precis lika lättlärd som en hund, om inte ännu lättlärdare
<antii> einand: billigt..
<einand> felpaste
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/Nikon-AF-SDX55-2004-56GEDVR/115871.4570/
<einand> den
<antii> tråkigt bländartal :p
<antii> måste att ha stativ när det inte är soligt
<einand> http://www.cyberphoto.se/?http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=dx55300vr
<einand> kanske den
<Nafallo> intressant URL :-)
<einand> antii: ligger på runt där, om man inte vill ge typ 20k för den
<antii> einand: roligare o spara en månad o köpa något bättre =)
<antii> för den där lär du kränga iväg sen
<einand> antii: nja jag vill inte gå runt med nått för 20k
<antii> 20k?
<antii> einand: kolla begagnatmarkanden, du lär hitta nå nice för 5-6k
<einand> gillar inte begagnat
<antii> ok
<einand> köper jag skit så ger jag bort det, och köper nått bättre sedan
<antii> smart
<antii> ..
<_Trullo> http://imgur.com/LkJxX
 * Lithionit slaps propus around a bit with a large trout
<einand> vad dött det är här då
<kes0> Finns de någon Ann Ahl här?
<antii> :-D
<kes0> Haha de finns några Ann Ahl på facebook xD, ska försöka adda en
<realubot> einand: Vi tänker. Det är därför det är så tyst.
<einand> kes0: en i min grannklass på högstdiet hette så
<kes0> einand: Blev hon mobbad?
<einand> troligtvis
<kodein> ok.
<kes0> realubot: Fortsätt så ;P
<kes0> MEn dött överallt. Kompisar jobbar o är i stugor, vissa super osv blir cp, måste ut o jogga eller nått
<kes0> :P
<kes0> Varit så hela helgen
<kes0> realubot: Vad gör du?
<kes0> *går och sover* god natt kanalen
<larsemil> HeMan: ping
<einand> NEJ, jag har en bit spindel ovanför sängen igen
<einand> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/237/970/47c.jpg
<Peyam> Tjena
<Peyam> Har ett problem
<Peyam> Jag har en Corsair 4GB (1x4096MB) CL9 1333Mhz XMS3
<Peyam> vad skulle det skapa om jag köper en till fast 1600Mhz
<Peyam> va kmr hända?
<markus> ingen aning. jag använder just nu 1.5 G av 8 G
<markus> jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska ha de andra 6.5G till
<Peyam> behöver jag  ESD armband för o montera den?
<Peyam> markus: Jag bruka ha datorn på strömsparsläge. är det inte skadligt för RAM'en?
<markus> att ha datorn på strömsparläge är dåligt för minnena?
<markus> Det låter konstigt
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> men min daotr funkar inte med ubuntu av ngn anledning och man rekommenderar en extern grafikkort
<Peyam> jag spelar inte med datorn o sån
<markus> Peyam: jag gissar på ett ditt snabba minne kommer gå i 1333Mhz, men det är en gissning
<Peyam> bara programmering och internet och mail o sån.
<Peyam> kan jag använda mig an ett superbillig grafikkort?
<markus> vad är det du ska göra?
<Gundersen> Hur är det man får compiz som window decorator direkt när man loggar in? Jag skrev det på en rad nånstans i ccsm förut för länge sen, compiz --replace, men jag hittar det inte nu.
<markus> jag kör intel 2500K processor med inbyggd grafikdel + utgång på moderkortet, fungerar perfekt för mina behov
<markus> nej, menar 2500 nånting utan K
<Peyam> markus: Jag med. men det funkar inte med itt moderkort så jag kopplar hdmin
<Peyam> då*
<markus> Peyam: tror jag har fått det att fungera
<Peyam> markus: vad har du för moderkort?
<Peyam> Jag har Asrock
<markus> Gundersen: tyvärr vet inte
<markus> jag ska kolla
<markus> Asus p8h67m
<markus> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=796705
<markus> Peyam: fungerar dina grafikdrivrutiner bra då?
<Peyam> det gick inte ändra upplösningen
<Peyam> det stannar alltid på 900x ngnting
<Peyam> med windows kan jag ka 1900Xngnting
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: wohoooo! din dansande björn! :D
<markus> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/mv-with-progress-bar-428705/  <--- lol kolla hans svar efter fyra år
<markus> hahaha
<arand> pv, right?
<markus> pv?
<markus> det lät ju smart
<markus> om man kopierar från en partition till en annan går det inte långsammare om man kör genom pipe?
<arand> Tror inte nämnvärt.
<markus> men har det inte med dma eller något att göra
<markus> om man ska ska pipa måste inte allt gå genom datorns hjärna processorn?
<markus> vad är klockan egentligen?
<arand> Mjo, pv går bra mycket långsammare, sant, men jag tror npg det är det bästa man kan åstakomma dock
<markus> man kan ju ta och kopiera vanligt. polla storleken på filen
<markus> borde kanske finnas något bättre sätt
<markus> det är ju inte helt ovanligt att grafiska program visar progress bar
<arand> Jo, sant.
<arand> Brukar själv lägga dit en «watch "du -sh *"»
<markus> watch -n1 ping -c1 www.google.com   var lite annorlunda jämfört med ping www.google.com
<markus> den första ger olika IP :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-18
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du ställt in att du ska se thumbnails då i Nautilus inställningar?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ah, ser i loggen nu.
<realubot> Att du har listat ut det.
<realubot> Nu blir det kaffe istället för öl.
<maxjezy> realubot, jepp, löste sig.
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> idag känns som julafton! Ny desktop på gång!
<andol> larsemil: Åtminstone vad gäller innehåll i paket, kanske till och med bättre än julafton? :)
<larsemil> ha! helt klart!
<larsemil> det här att jag läser påsk-skägg varje gång jag läser påskägg
<Coffe> larsemil:  gör ju allt lite roligare
<larsemil> :)
<Barre> larsemil: åå,,, roligt, jag som förmodligen får min laptop idag =)
<Coffe> Barre:  trevligt :)
<larsemil> Barre: hipp hipp hurra!
<larsemil> Barre: andol j-vlar vad välgjord den där starwars-grejen var.
<andol> Jupp, och riktigt träffsäker.
<Barre> larsemil: den är sjukt rolig tycker jag... lite tråkigt att den har så "rockig" musik, tar bort lite av seriositeten i ämnet =)
<einand> Varför kallar windows det för "Recykling" när man raderar filer, knappast så man återanvänder dom?
<yarre> einand: utrymmet återanvänds? :)
<HeMan> Barre, larsemil: den mesta av musiken var väl från första Matrix-filmen tror jag
<Barre> HeMan: mm det lät som det
<realubot> larsemil: Vad är det för dator då?
<yarre> Vad gillar ni Elementary OS? håller på o testar senaste betan? här :)
<yarre> Funderar nästan på o installera de på min mainburk
<yarre> Bra mycket trevligare än Ubuntu o dess Unity
<andol> yarre: På http://elementaryos.org/docs/user-guide/technical-specifications kan man läsa att "Jupiter is based on Ubuntu 10.10..."
<andol> yarre: Är inte det lite ofärskt?
 * Barre gillar inte att UPS var här med leverans men inte hade mitt paket :(
<yarre> andol: Jupiter är gammalt, Luna är det senaste
<yarre> har väl varit beta i nåt år nu eller så :)
<larsemil> realubot: en core i7, dubbla ssder och 16gb ram och ett nvidia-kort. och ny skärm 27" med 2560x1440.
<larsemil> realubot: hårdvara som är kompatibel för att köra osx. behöver det ibland på jobbet
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har 2560x1600 på min 10"...
<andol> larsemil: Man får riktigt skoj io-prestanda genom att raid0:a ssd-diskar :)
<HeMan> larsemil: men det går dåligt att köra osx på den
<yarre> Jag tycker dom kan sluta sälja Windows 7 :)
<larsemil> HeMan: din 10" vad för något?
<HeMan> larsemil: platta
<HeMan> larsemil: Nexus 10
<yarre> HeMan: värre än MacBook Pro med Retina ju! :O
<larsemil> ah. ja
<larsemil> HeMan: den är ju helt galen.
<HeMan> yarre: jupp
<HeMan> larsemil: mycket trevlig!
<yarre> sjukt det där, lika illa som samsungs nya 5" telefon med 1920x1080 :P
<yarre> När kommer stora 27+ skärmar med sån upplösning som man kan köpa till ett vettigt pris tro?
 * Barre tror ibland att han skriver när det är yarre, förmodligen för att yarre är snarlikt Barre och att båda skriver så kloka saker
<yarre> Barre: hehe tänkte samma sak häromdagen faktiskt, sluta härmas! :D
<Barre> =)
<yarre> Barre: har en kompis som brukar retas lite o kalla mig yarre barre, men det hör inte hit ;)
<andol> Barre: Ska inte ta och lowercasea till barre, och se ifall det ger ännu bättre effekt? :)
<Yaroze> sådär
<Yaroze> :P
<Yaroze> nu ser man skillnad på oss
<larsemil> äntligen
<Barre> andol: nej, det skall jag inte. om jag skall ändra så blir det till bARRE
<Barre> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<andol> Borde nästan broderas in på ett örngott? :)
<realubot> larsemil: Aha. Nice. Måste du ha nvidia-kortet då?
<realubot> larsemil: Räcker inte Intel Graphics?
<Yaroze> Appropå intelgrafik, deras senaste som sitter i min bärbar i3 burk är inte helt fel att spela med under linux faktiskt
<realubot> larsemil: Jag har aktat mig för 24"+ p.g.a. pixelstorleken.
<realubot> Men det kanske har blivit bättre på senaste tiden.
<larsemil> realubot: har kört 24 i ett år. 24+21. Dags att gå upp en storlek. inte haft några problem med pixlar.
<larsemil> realubot: ja det kräver nvidia.
<einand> realubot: vad menar du?
<einand> realubot: vad skulle vara fel på 24"+ när det kommer till pixelstorleken?
<realubot> einand: Ja, för stort pixelavstånd.
<realubot> Eller 27"
<realubot> Att det är för stora pixlar för bildytan.
<realubot> Man ser pixlarna för lätt, typ.
<realubot> Sämre bild.
<realubot> einand: Är du med mig?
<HeMan> realubot: så du vill ha höga värden på ppi?
<einand> realubot: håller inte med alls, större skärmar idag har oftast rejält hög upplösning
<realubot> HeMan: Jag vill ha små pixlar som ligger tätt.
<realubot> einand: Frågan är om den är tillräckligt hög på 27" för att bilden ska vara lika bra som på t.ex. 22".
<realubot> eller 24".
<realubot> Där fick ni något att fundera på. Nu ska jag sova några timmar.
<HeMan> einand: fast en 27" med lägre upplösning än min 10" platta har ju inte "rejält hög upplösning"
<Coffe> pratar vi skärmar ? ser att priserna på de med högre upplösning är på väg ner... droppat ca 500kr på 1 månad
<Barre> 82.29 %   .... nära nu....
<Philip5> någon som har koll på om det börjat planerats några releasepartyn för ubuntu 13.04?
<Philip5> bara en dryg månad kvar...
 * Barre har fått sin xps
<bamsefar> xps?
<Barre> öhöhöh   haden äran
<Barre> bamsefar: http://www.dell.com/se/foretag/p/xps-13-linux/pd?refid=xps-13-linux&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=3&~ck=dellSearch&isredir=true
<bamsefar> Lol, developer edition. :P
<Barre> det är inte jag som namngett den :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Har du en klient-till-my-butt-lösning nu?
<Barre> huhu?
<bamsefar> Stog ju något om att den skapade en klient-till-moln-lösning för utvecklare.
<bamsefar> Jag byter mentalt ut moln mot my butt.
<Barre> ahh.... jag förstår...
<einand> Nu är jag förbannad på comviq
<einand> Jag skrev upp mig som intresseanmällan på deras websida för ett tag sedan. Så nu anser dom att deras säljare får ringa och störa mig när bäst dom vill
<lag^> Ja..!
<lag^> Det är väl klart?
<lag^> Varför har du anmält ditt intresse ens?
<Barre> einand: skrev du inte i din intresseanmälan att de bara fick ringa när de inte stör?
<einand> Barre: förutsatte att dom enbart fick ringa rörande intresseanmälan, inte att jag skulle rammla in i någon säljar pool
<Barre> einand: jag retas bara med dig, jag gillar inte heller när säljare kall-ringer. Men dessvärre är det sånt man får räkna med :/
<Barre> bamsefar: btw.. jag fick upp min icinga/nagios probe för backuppc igår :)
<einand> Barre: jag åkte bara in ett register han ringde så här "Hej jag ringer från Comviq, jag ser att du anmälde intresse för en tjänst på våran websida, kommer du möjligvis ihåg vilken. Är det isf något jag kan hjälpa dig med"
<Barre> einand: heheh... vilken koll
<bamsefar> Barre: Coolt, hur funkar den?
<andol> Barre: Att ha övervakning på sin säkerhetskopiering, förstör inte det lite spänningen vid åter återläsning?
<Coffe> andol:  ha ha ha
<maxjezy> varför är det så dålig kvalitet på bilderna man får med ubuntu som wallpappers?
<andol> maxjezy: Kvalite some i upplösning etc eller som i estetisk/formgivning?
<maxjezy> typ, som om man skrotat kvaliten i bilden inte det estetiska
<maxjezy> vissa pixlar får en att tänka på tetris
<maxjezy> har man skrotat kvaliten på bilderna för att få plats med mer annat?
<Screedo> GODDAG
<Screedo> ops caps :)
<Barre> andol: sant... men jag skriver mina anteckningar med bläck, och det går inte att sudda.. det du! Den spänningen räcker för mig ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: den körs med samma user som backuppc kör och kollar status på backuper, responsen ser ut så här: BACKUPPC OK - (0/13) failures
<Barre> bamsefar: alltså 0 av 13 backupper har problem =)
<Barre> bamsefar: det går tydligen att göra djupare analyser av enskilda backupjobb, det har jag inte gjort än samt att det går att fixa till så att man får en länk på host-sidan i icinga som länkar till hostens sida på backuppc, det har jag inte heller gjort.
<gaisten> nån som har någon erfarenhet av något bra och billigt raidkort?
<gaisten> skummat runt lite, men svårt å hitta några vettiga rekommendationer
<bamsefar> Barre: Fiffigt
<Spookan> Någon här med en vettig lina och en Linux/box som kan tänka sig att skänka 5gb utrymme + lite bandbredd, kan betala för det med.
<Spookan> Guess not..
<Barre> Spookan: det känns ju inte direkt lockande att låna ut ett skal och bandbredd till ett nick på IRC =)  kanske jag som är paranoid, men betalkortnummer och access till nätet håller jag ganska hårt om. vill ju lixom inte bli anklagad för att hosta dvärgporr eller nått sånt
<Spookan> Barre: Hehe, detta gäller en minecraft server...
<Spookan> Fast dvärgporr är väl inte olagligt iofs? :P
<Barre> dvärgar kan väl också vara barn?   just saying :/
<Spookan> Barre: Mjo, fattade vad du menade.. ;) Får kolla med einand han erbjöd sig igår, men vet inte om han var seriös...
<Philip5> heja färjestad! nu slår vi ut de där modoiterna! :D
<Barre> vilken mail klient är det som gäller nu för tiden? thunderbird utveklas väl inte längre, är det evelution eller någon annan man skall köra?
<fhedstrom> Jag har problem med att ställa in rätt upplösning på min externa monitor till min laptop som kör ett intelkort
<fhedstrom> har
<fhedstrom> finns det något sätt att manuellt (enkelt) ställa in eller testa olika?
<Kurdistan> fhedstrom, arandr
<Kurdistan> installera det och det bör lösa ditt problem
<fhedstrom> jasså?
<Kurdistan> jepp
<fhedstrom> låter bra!
<Kurdistan> det är 1 grafisk verktyg för vad man annars gör via terminalen med xrandr
<fhedstrom> testade det nu
<fhedstrom> tyvärr ger den mig samma problem som xrandr... och ubuntu:s skärmverktyg
<fhedstrom> den vill inte ställa in högre än 1024 på min monitor
<fhedstrom> på min tv däremot funkar hög upplösning
<fhedstrom> har en 22" samsung monitor
<Spookan> Barre: Jag kör med Evolution...
<fhedstrom> Kan jag tvinga en upplösning utan att ange den i xorg.conf?
<Kurdistan> fhedstrom kanske behöver du pilla i xorg.conf om du vill nå högre upplösning
<Kurdistan> än det xrandr ger
<Peyam> Depends: linux-image-extra-3.5.0-26-generic but it is not installed
<Peyam> vad göra?
<fhedstrom> Kurdistan, har du några andra bra tips på lager
<fhedstrom> verkar inte som ubuntu vill identifiera min samsung monitor av någon anledning
<Kurdistan> fhedstrom, vad får du av det här? xrandr -q
<Kurdistan> när du har samsung monitorn ikopplad
<maxjezy> fhedstrom, jag hade samma problem som du, men så bytte jag från ubuntu 12.10 till ubuntu 12.04 och det funka.
<maxjezy> kör du 12.10?
<maxjezy> typiskt
<Kurdistan> 12.10 är huvudvärk
<Barre> Spookan: jag får väl köra det, tyckte det var lite "tungt" föut..
<Spookan> Barre: Mjo det är det nu med, men funkar ok tycker jag..
<Barre> Spookan: jag testar, tackar
<Kurdistan> Barre, vad är tungt?
<Spookan> Barre: Np. ;)
<Barre> Kurdistan: Evolution
<Kurdistan> Barre, jaha har inte kört det sedan jag börja med Ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> Trivs bra med thunderbird
 * Kurdistan hoppas Canonical vet vad dem gör med grafiska motorn Mir. Börjar få lite dåliga vibbar. Synnerligen med tanke på när den ska vara "färdig".
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ツ
<Kurdistan> tur nog så är 12.04 riktigt bra. Så om Mir blir magplask så stannar man kvar med 12.04 eller letar någon annan dist. Mitt fall tillbaks till mitt favorit KDE-dist (mageia).
<maxjezy> jag räknar med att ha tjänat ihop till windows 7 om ca 2 år
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha.
<maxjezy> en lts funkar nog tills dess
<Kurdistan> får Canonical till det med Mir så kommer det bli en revolution i sig
<maxjezy> om någon har windows 7 att sälja så äre bara PMa mig
<maxjezy> nice price
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha sluta spela laglig din finne.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jo, ja måste ha en laglig windows för att säkerställa mina klienters sekretess
<maxjezy> har hört att det ska finnas balkongdörrar i windows om man laddar det från internet
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) ska be din sambo skicka dig till soffan ikväll.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, vill du se min soffa?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) skicka.
<Spookan> Hur var det man kolla fri ram minne?
<Spookan> Fanns något kommando för det va?
<blurk> free -m i en terminal
<blurk> Spookan, ^^
<Spookan> SÃ¥ var det ja, tackar blurk
<David-A> maxjezy: finns väl bakdörr även i laglig windows...
<David-A> tidigare på tv "Världens största konspirationsteorier med Erik & Mackan" TV6 tor 14 mars. Där hackar de sig in på Mackans dator, han blir förvånad "det märks ju inte", "jag styr ju min dator här" o flyttar muspekaren.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vetenskapens värld" del 10, SVT2 20:00-21:00. bl.a hacka en bil via mobilnätet o ta kontrollen över den. (repris tis & ons)
<maxjezy> David-A, nah, detär bara en konspirationsteori skapad av linuxgubbar
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, du ska få se min soffa någon dag
<maxjezy> den knäcker
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) skönt.
<maxjezy> 4 sits, 22 cm dynor
<maxjezy> buffelskin
<maxjezy> it's a killer!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) så länge jag får något gott käks så spelar soffan mindre roll.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag har bara 32" tv
<maxjezy> men det är 400hz
<maxjezy> bra för fotboll
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, äsch vad ska jag med tv? jag vill ha mat.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) ser du på fotboll?
<maxjezy> nej, men om du kikar förbi kanske du vill se zlatan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) självklart.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hur är det med din unge?
<maxjezy> jorå, växer så det knakar
<Barre> Coffe: hur,när,var behöver du låna min svirre då?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kan hon tala?
<Coffe> När hinner du ramla förbi sveavägen ?  måste få loss en bra wifi oxå .. för den i min 4g är värdelös.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, hon kan det hon behöver
<Barre> Coffe: sitter du på sveavägen?   jag lägger svirren i min bil, så får vi höras när jag är i närheten då =)
<maxjezy> sjunger introlåten till räddningspatrullen, säga nej och kom hit!
<Barre> clear
<Coffe> Barre:  ja den delen som är vid venergrens
<Barre> Coffe: ok...
<Philip5> swecarp: kena
<swecarp> Philip5: kena
 * Philip5 är off till hockey-tittande
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) grymt.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  hojtans
<tobbe_> sitter o kollar utbildningar... kan webutvecklare vara ngt att satsa på måntro? ngn som har erfarenhet?
<David-A> tobbe_: http://images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/1/15/Will_code_html_for_food.jpg
<tobbe_> e det så illa
<tobbe_> ;)
<andol> tobbe_: Givet rätt innebörd i ordet webbutvecklare så kan det säkert vara något att satsa på, med tanke på hur mycket system/applicationer som fortfarande flyttar till webben. Fast då tror jag snarare det handlar om att antingen ha ett ordentligt programeringskunnande så att man kan snickra backend, alternativt seriöst kunnande kring design, användargränsnitt, etc.
<andol> tobbe_: Däremot kan jag mycket väl tänka mig att det finns både en och annan utbildning till "webbutvecklare" som mer lär dig att bygga hemsida åt föreningen alt. lilla företaget, och där tror jag inte att det finns så mycket till karriärmöjligheter.
<David-A> tobbe_: är du nogrann, bra på matte o logiskt tänkande? satsa på en ordentlig datautbildning (t.ex datateknik/datavetenskap)
<tobbe_> hittade ett programpaket som innehåller php, objekt php, html, css, java, databaser, sql osv
<tobbe_> hittar inga distansutbildningar eller utbildningar som går på 25% inom datateknik/systemutvecklare
<tobbe_> har ett heltidsjobb plus familj
<maxjezy> tobbe_, du kan ju alltid ta det helt privat
<maxjezy> eller är du ute efter poäng?
<maxjezy> ger du dig faen på att lära dig så behöver du ingen skola, se bara på mig
<tobbe_> hur var när, vill ju få utb bevis lixom som man har ngt att uppvisa för företag när jag söker jobb senare
<maxjezy> tobbe_, ska du söka något trist jobb kanske dessa poäng ger dig lite plus
<maxjezy> fortfarande väger erfarenhet och tidigare projekt mer än utbildningar
<andol> Kan i och för sig tänka mig både ett och annat scenario där utbildning-på-papper hjälper en genom första gallringen, och att man senare får bättre chans att visa framfötterna på intervju, etc
<andol> Fast visst, att ha lite skoj på github att visa upp börjar ju betyda mer och mer.
<maxjezy> skolan kan vara bra, eller dålig
<maxjezy> gillar man press, stress, deadlines osv. då är skolan bra motivation
<maxjezy> gillar man lite friare tänk kan internet räcka
<blurk> maxjezy, vad jobbar du med? :)
<maxjezy> blurk, investment
<maxjezy> handlar med valutor och undviker skatter
<maxjezy> blurk, http://malialitman.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/pimp1.jpg
<maxjezy> det är inte jag, men det kunde varit
<Philip5> maxjezy: exakt så där tänker jag mig dig
<maxjezy> blurk, vill du kan ja hjälpa dig investera pengar
<maxjezy> mina investeringar växte över 120% på bara en månad
<maxjezy> Philip5, tack
<blurk> maxjezy, fabriksarbetare med hus på egen hand, så det finns inget att investera.. tyvärr.  :)
<maxjezy> blurk, en låst investering på 100K på tio år ger dig 12ggr beloppet. garanterat.
<maxjezy> kan dock växa upp emot 50 ggr, men 12 ggr är garanti.
<maxjezy> oj, nu rasar det in PM
<blurk> maxjezy, men det förutsätter att man har kapital över att faktiskt undvara. Det har inte jag just nu.  Ett hus, två bilar och en hund.  Det är precis vad min lön räcker till. Det är inte alltid en dans på spegelblanks golv att leva själv. :)
<David-A> blurk: men du fattar väl att han skojar när han säger "garanterat" i samma mening som +28%/år i 10 år.
<blurk> David-A,   och jag skojade inte om finanserna, så jag läste inte hans siffror så noga. :) Jag är inte dum, haha..  vet att man måste trolla för att öht slå index på längre sikt.
<David-A> blurk: trolla är nyckelordet. lär dig hypnos o prata sen med din banktjänsteman om ett bra lån.
<realubot> Hallå tjetjener.
<realubot> blurk: Vad är det för hund?
 * realubot förbereder kanalen för ETC-behandling.
<realubot> Hur ska man annars få liv i er?
 * David-A googlar "ETC-behandling"... urk!
<David-A> realubot: jag lever, studsar omkring o är glad, ingen fara med mej
<HeMan> jag har provat strömma data från ett dvb-kort över nätet och spela upp det med mplayer
<HeMan> men pga latens och annat så behöver jag ha stor cache
<Barre> HeMan: gick det bra?
<Barre> ahh...
<HeMan> jag har kört med -cache 10000 -cache-min 85
<HeMan> men skulle vilja använda disk-cache i stället
<HeMan> någon som har tips på hur man ska lösa det?
<blurk> David-A,   Jag är allergisk mot att låna. :)
<blurk> realubot,  Eurariser.  Tik.
<HeMan> hmm, det var ju mycke enklare än vad jag trodde
<HeMan> jag wget'ar till en fil och låter mplayer läsa den filen i stället
<cheeseduck> Jag behöver en bra uppdaterad lista på ISP:er och deras IP-adressspann. Mest i Sverige, men vore även kul att se vilka de övriga är också.
<cheeseduck> Finns det något sådant? Det måste finnas...
<cHarNe2> någon som testat sånn skälvlysande klisterlappar för datorn? http://www.4keyboard.com/glowing-fluorescent-swedishfinnsh-keyboard-stickers-p-460.html
<cheeseduck> Verkar inte så användbart då man aldrig använder en dator i mörker.
<cheeseduck> Jag menar, beckmörker.
<cheeseduck> Då får man ju fel på synen.
<cHarNe2> vissa läser bocker innan dom ska lägga sig, jag programmerar..
<cheeseduck> Jag läser Pyton-tidningar från tidigt 90-tal.
<cheeseduck> Jag behöver en bra uppdaterad lista på ISP:er och deras IP-adressspann. Mest i Sverige, men vore även kul att se vilka de övriga är också. Finns det något sådant? Det måste finnas...
<HeMan> cheeseduck: med Rhesus Minus och Svenska småbils och rusdrycksförbundet?
<blurk> Python var grejer det.  Var det inte de som hade en serie som hette Örnbjörn och jörn?  det var fina grejer :)
<HeMan> var det i Pyton som Kung kisstank var med eller var det Svenska Puckomagasinet?
<cheeseduck> Rhesus Minus är min favvo, ja.
<cheeseduck> Tja... Kung Kisstank... vet inte riktigt. LÃ¥ter bekant.
<cheeseduck> Synd bara att det var mest norrmän som jobbade på den tidningen.
<cheeseduck> Men sjukt rena linjer de tecknade i alla fall.
<HeMan> hmm, undrar om alla mina nummer fortfarande är kvar?
<cheeseduck> Jag ligger och är förundrad på allvar hur det kan vara så rena.
<cheeseduck> Det ser ut som om de skapades i en dator och skrevs ut med en hög-DPI-skrivare.
<cheeseduck> Men de är tecknade och tryckta.
<cheeseduck> Ser ut som perfekta vektorlinjer.
<cheeseduck> Inte minsta "kladd".
<cheeseduck> HeMan och blurk: http://i.imgur.com/tMwO2Mj.jpg
<cheeseduck> Fotoscannade in nyss.
<cheeseduck> Fast ni vill vara tråkiga. :|
<HeMan> jepp, ska hacka tråkig Lua-kod så jag kan blinka med mina lampor
<cheeseduck> :S
<David-A> cheeseduck: blir det inte så med bra tuchpennor? olika grovlek för olika tunna/tjocka linjer?
<cheeseduck> David-A: Ja, men ändå. Själva... vad ska man säga?
<cheeseduck> David-A: Liksom... inget kladd alls. Inga stödlinjer. Inget sådant.
<cheeseduck> Och framför allt att trycket blivit så bra.
<cheeseduck> Ser faktiskt sämre ut på det där fotot än det gör med ögonen.
<David-A> cheeseduck: tror du att de ritar den i större skala o skalar ner inför tryck på papper? borde finnas info på nätet, men vi kan väl spekulera lite först?
<cheeseduck> Ja, jag har faktiskt funderat på det där en hel del.
<cheeseduck> Inte bara i Pyton utan allmänt.
<cheeseduck> Jag tror att det måste vara mycket större skala som förminskas för tryck.
<cheeseduck> Dock ska påpekas att Pyton i början hade lite större format på tidningen och först efter några år blev i standardformatet.
<cheeseduck> Men ändå. Jag tror originalteckningarna är mycket större.
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-19
<cheeseduck> Hepp. Du bara dog och ville inte prata trots allt.
<realubot> David-A: Det är bra att du håller ställningarna i kanalen.
 * realubot tycker det borde vara förbjudet att vara offline.
<David-A> realubot: håller ställningarna? det är det nån annan som gör. jag har inte sagt nåt på en timme.
<realubot> David-A: Nej, men vi vet att du är här om det skulle hetta till.
<David-A> ah, självklart
<realubot> David-A: Vi räknar med ditt stöd om kanalen utsätts för en attack.
<David-A> va, är det nåt på g? har du hör nåt?
<realubot> David-A: Nej, det är om lag^ planerar en attack eller något. Hon utvildar sig till IT-säkerhetsexpert så man vet aldrig ...
<realubot> Rätt som det är så hackar hon hela kanalen.
<lag^> va
<realubot> lag^: Ja. Du kanske hackar kanalen sedan när du är IT-expert.
<realubot> You never know.
<lag^> :(
<realubot> Det är lite med lag^ utbildning som med Irans kärnenergiprogram. Man vet inte riktigt vad som är på G.
<realubot> Har hon fredliga avsikter eller är hon ute efter världsherravälde?
 * realubot snackar goja ...
<lag^> realubot: Du skrämmer David-A
<realubot> lag^: Nej. Han är en hårding. Han går inte av för hackor. Jag har redan gjort ett politiskt stresstest på honom. Han pallade trycket.
<realubot> David-A: ;)
<David-A> klart jag inte skräms så lätt. såg ni inte "nyss på tv" o "tidigare på tv" för 4 tim 20 min sedan?
<lag^> Nej, jag har ingen TV.
<David-A> lag^: inte på tv. mina "nyss på tv" här i kanalen tidigare.
<lag^> va
<lag^> :o
<realubot> David-A: Vad var det då?
<realubot> Som du såg på TV?
<realubot> lag^: När ska vi starta ett mäktigt IT-företag då?
<lag^> realubot: När du utbildar dig.
<realubot> Jag pluggar ju här.
<realubot> Lär lite åt gången ...
<realubot> Sakta men säkert så blir jag en linuxpro.
<David-A> realubot: var du inte inloggad då? eller har du ingen chatlogg?
<realubot> David-A: Ah, konspirationsteorier och bilhack.
<realubot> lag^: Jag räknar med att du ska lära mig allt du kan.
<David-A> realubot, lag^: vetenskapens värld finns på svtplay http://www.svtplay.se/video/1105612/del-10  (bil-hack från 17min30sek o ca 5min framåt)
<David-A> realubot, lag^: (videoklipp ur erik o mackans program finns på bl.a aftonbladet)
<realubot> Jag orkar inte titta ...
<David-A> realubot: nu sa du "orkar inte" igen. vet du inte att det är varumärkesskyddat av Peyam?
<realubot> David-A: Nej, det visste jag faktiskt inte.
<David-A> realubot: du kan strunta i videoklippet på aftonbladet, de har redigerat om kommentarsrösten, kanske av upphovsrättskäl, jag vet inte, o jobbig reklam i början.
<David-A> realubot: men om du inte har sett bil-hacket förut, så offra 5 min nattsömn på svtplay
<realubot> David-A: Okej.
<David-A> realubot: sen kommer du att byta till en bil från fördatorisk tid
<realubot> David-A: Jag tar det säkra före det osäkra och använder häst.
<David-A> realubot: har du hört låten "i en fördatorisk tid" med adolphson o falk ?
<realubot> David-A: Intressant avsnitt.
<realubot> David-A: Nej. Den har jag inte hört.
<David-A> realubot: finn på youtube, du behöver inte se/lyssna på videon, att läsa texten (står i infon) är bättre
<David-A> nu är kl snart 2:30
<David-A> jag menar
<David-A> snart är kl 2:30
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Varför är du uppe på nätterna?
<realubot> Nehe.
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> har lite problem med en Huawei 4G sticka (E398) i ubuntu 12.10, jag får lixom inte upp den i network manager
<larsemil> Battlestation operational: http://t.co/saGM0FoOxm
<andol> Nice!
<andol> Fast är det verkligen rätt irc-kanal du har öppen på skärmen? :)
<larsemil> 6400x1440
<larsemil> nej. det är gentoo-se
<andol> Ahh, du kör även Gentoo, eller mest en trevlig kanal att hänga i?
<larsemil> jag körde gentoo back in the days.
<larsemil> det är nog freenodes minst teknikpratande reklam.
<larsemil> mest skvaller och roliga bilder
<andol> Ah
<maxjezy> larsemil, är det en BENQ g2222hdl skärm?
<bamsefar> larsemil: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjGSMUep6_4 <-- Du?
 * andol tycker att vi borde kunna enas om att det där är larsemil
<maxjezy> alltid när man kikar på klockan är den 4.20
<larsemil> maxjezy: benq iaf. suger. :)
<maxjezy> larsemil, man får lite vad man betalar för
<maxjezy> aj helvete, bröt av en hel nagel
<bamsefar> Hrrm, min puppet-dashboard är ledsen, men den loggar inget. Hur får man den att logga mer?
<einand> varför har ftp två "överföringslägen" ascii och binary
<andol> einand: Jag har för mig att ascii-läget hade featuren att den hanterade newline smart, i de fall då klient och server hanterade dessa olika.
<HeMan> einand: historia
<andol> typ \n vs. \r\n, har jag för mig.
<einand> känns bara dumt
<einand> vet att den trollar ändrar newline
<HeMan> einand: det är som sagt från den tiden man skickade "vanliga" textfiler mellan olika plattformar som hanterade bla newline olika
<einand> jo men känns ändå som det är en lokala "editor" mjukvaran som skulle vara ansvarig
<andol> Kanske var de mindre kompentera på den tiden?
<andol> Hursom, finns väl ändå ingen anleding att använda FTP längre? Beroende på sammanhang så är väl antingen SFTP alt http/webdav överlägsna protokoll?
<HeMan> aktiv ftp är också en märklig konstruktion
<einand> tja, måste ju köra FTP pga att det är det som är mest resush snålt
<einand> har ju en komplett dator på ytan av ett SD kort
<einand> ink wifi och antenn
<HeMan> borde inte http version 1.0 vara mer resurssnålt?
<einand> tillverkarna har valt ftp :(
<HeMan> eller tftp för den delen
<einand> Protokollet har ingen inbyggd säkerhetskontroll och används därför typiskt endast i interna nätverk ej öppna mot internet.
<einand> är väl därför dom inte kör tftp
<HeMan> beror på vad man vill göra
<HeMan> det datat jag kan tänka mig köra över ftp kan jag nog låta gå över tftp med
<einand> tja, i detta fallet är det ett "SD-kort" som automatiskt laddar upp allt som sparas på det till en ftp
<HeMan> Eyefi?
<einand> samma hårdvara, moddad mjukvara
<einand> någon som vet en bra bok/guide om man vill lära sig Reqexp
<larsemil> du är så hemlig einand som inte vill berätta vad det är.
<einand> larsemil: ?
<Barre> ftp... http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<HeMan> einand: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596528126.do
<HeMan> einand: men jag har inte läst den själv
<einand> fanns på google preview
<einand> HeMan: tack, den verkar hyffsad vettig
<einand> så, köpte epub versionen
<einand> undra om denna  sidan är laglig http://it-ebooks.info/
<Barre> einand: vår IT avdelning anser att den inte är det... får detta i browsern när jag skall kolla: Your request was categorized by Blue Coat Web Filter as 'Hacking'.
<Barre> eller... inte lämplig ialla fall =)
<einand> Barre: ok, för dig som inte kan komma åt sidan, så är det en sida som har typ "alla" it böcker i pdf format
<einand> som dom kallar "Free download"
<Barre> känns läskigt med tanke på hur osäkert pdf-formatet är...
<einand> pdf formatet är väl inte osäkert, det är mest Adobes "tolk" av det
<einand> kör man en läsare som tolkar allt som PDF/E så lär det inte vara någon större fara
<HeMan> Barre: hur långt har du kommit i xAP-hackandet?
<HeMan> Barre: kan du peka om destinationen från broadcast till en unicast-adress?
<HeMan> Barre: tänkte testa om min parser funkar
<HeMan> Barre: dock funkar den inte nu...
<Barre> HeMan: jag har inte börjat med någon HUB del överhuvudtaget än, vet inte om jag tänkte implementera en HUB eller om jag nyttjar någon som redan finns...
<HeMan> Barre: men HUB är väl bara för att kunna ha flera lyssnare på samma maskin?
<HeMan> Barre: du kan väl fortfarande ha flera sändare?
<HeMan> Barre: eller en lyssnare
<Barre> HeMan: ja, det stämmer. Men varför köra broad->uni om det inte är HUB du skall göra?
<HeMan> Barre: tänkte koll om min parser funkar
<HeMan> Barre: min implementation kommer bli en implicit HUB, men inte en generisk xAP-HUB
<Barre> ok...
<Barre> HeMan: jag har som sagt inte programmerat alls på några veckor.. det blir förhoppningvis ändring på det nu när jag fått min nya dator =)
<HeMan> Barre: yeah!
<Barre> vilken IDE sitter ni och knackar python i?   (andol, du behöver inte promota emacs, inte du heller delhage =))
<HeMan> Barre: vim
<larsemil> Barre: vim
<einand> Barre: Vim
<larsemil> Barre: vim + ctags 0/
<Barre> we have a winner......
<Barre> ctags?
<andol> Barre: Nej, Emacs fördelar är väl såpass uppenbara att de egentligen inte behöver promotas? :)
<larsemil> Barre: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/04/ctags-taglist-vi-vim-editor-as-sourece-code-browser/
<Barre> andol: =)
<Barre> larsemil: danke
<Barre> larsemil: ser ju användbart ut
<larsemil> Barre: såklart! är väldigt smidigt.
<larsemil> Barre: http://spf13.com/post/the-15-best-vim-plugins/
<larsemil> finns lite mer godis där
<HeMan> bleh!
<HeMan> skrev just yum search på min ubuntu-box
<larsemil> HeMan: n00b. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: mmm
<larsemil> min arbetsdag idag: programmera ett tetris.
<HeMan> intressant att dom pratar om ny-installationer på nyheterna
<bamsefar> HeMan: Sluta kör ubuntu. :P
<HeMan> bamsefar: funkar inte på debian heller
<HeMan> bamsefar: eller gentoo
<HeMan> bamsefar: eller buildroot
<HeMan> Barre: om man ska ha ett NAS i bilen, ska man lyxa på med en qnap eller ska man nöja sig med en d-link?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nä, kör rhel/fedora. :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: i BILEN!?
<HeMan> bamsefar: när vi brassar iväg till Arvidsjaur så ser ungarna film
<bamsefar> Aha
<bamsefar> HeMan: Headweb? ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: 3G funkar tyvärr inte nog bra att 3 st ska kunna streama samtidigt
<bamsefar> Trist
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> fördelen med qnap är att dom kan agera iSCSI-låda så man kan labba med dom när man inte åker långturer
<Barre> HeMan: NAS i bilen!?
<HeMan> Barre: se mitt svar till bamsefar
<Barre> HeMan: jag har inget svar.... har inte kört qnap eller d-link.. tycker det låter lite riskabelt att ha mekaniska diskar i en bil.... :)
<HeMan> Barre: man kanske ska köra temporär montering så man plockar ur dom när man inte behöver dom
<HeMan> s/dom/den/
<delhage> Barre: emacs!
<cHarNe2> <3 emacs M-x butterfly
<delhage> Barre: vill du ha nåt gui så sitter killen brevid mig med nåt som heter aptana
<larsemil> Barre: https://owncloud.dalnix.se
<christoffer> larsemil, owncloud ser ju riktigt intressant ut...precis fått upp din egna?
<larsemil> christoffer: det är typ bara sudo apt-get owncloud. Men finns bra reposityorys.
<larsemil> christoffer: jag körde det för ett år sedan. då var detinte så bra.
<larsemil> nu har det blivit mycket bättre.
<bamsefar> larsemil: VAd har det för dependencies?
<christoffer> aha ok
<larsemil> bamsefar: typ php
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ingen mysql eller så?
<larsemil> bamsefar: lamp
<bamsefar> Vafan
<bamsefar> larsemil: Måste mn köra mysql?
<larsemil> bamsefar: lamp = linux apache mysql php
<larsemil> bamsefar: du kan säkert köra mariadb också
<larsemil> bamsefar: eller postgres
<bamsefar> larsemil: Dit jag ville komma.
<bamsefar> Försöker utrota MySQL här. :)
<bamsefar> Cacti är svårt.
<bamsefar> Fick igång puppet-dashboard med pgsql iaf.
<delhage> larsemil: ctags med python?
<larsemil> delhage: ja?
<delhage> larsemil: oh, cool
<delhage> trodde den bara hanterade c-kod
<larsemil> delhage: hanterar det mesta. jag använder det till php och python förutom c/c++
<delhage> man lär så länge man har en lever
<cheeseduck> http://kronan.se/ <- Vad är detta för sorgligt trams?
<cheeseduck> Ser ut som om de senast uppdaterade programmet 1995.
<cheeseduck> Vem köper dessa saker?
<andol> cheeseduck: Tja, en utav de charmigaste musik-pubarna jag har varit på hade en hemsida i ungefär den klassen.
<cheeseduck> andol: Det är ju en totalt annan grej.
<cheeseduck> Jag pratar inte om deras sajt.
<cheeseduck> Jag pratar om deras mjukvara.
<cheeseduck> Samt skärmdumpar.
<andol> cheeseduck: Tja, ser iofs ut som om de tillhandahåller en del specialskriven programvara, vilket kan vara nog så relevant, även om det är lite osnyggt, särskilt då beroende på priset.
<andol> cheeseduck: Hursom, orsaker deras existens dig något problem, eftersom du verkar känna ett behov utav att peka på dem och kalla dem sorgliga.
<cheeseduck> Skärmdumparna är tagna med Windows 95, troligen då Windows 95 var nytt.
<cheeseduck> Samtidigt nämner de Windows 8.
<cheeseduck> Ja, deras vansinne orsakar mig oerhört psykiskt lidande.
<maxjezy> cheeseduck, najjs
<maxjezy> Philip5, yo
<Philip5> yo
<cheeseduck> Vad är najjs?
<maxjezy> programmet, att det har sån spannvidd, 95 till 8
<cheeseduck> Knappast konstigt.
<cheeseduck> Men däremot konstigt att de inte utvecklat det sedan dess.
<cheeseduck> Eller i alla fall inte uppdaterat skärmdumparna.
<Barre> delhage: jag kommer nog köra vidare på vim
<Barre> larsemil: tjusigt =)
<Barre> är det bara jag eller är inte v 12.10 onödigt instabilt?
<Barre> nehe.. det var vist evolution som va instabilt..
<delhage> Barre: visst, så kan man göra, men det är fel ;)
<Barre> delhage: =)
<Philip5> Barre: tror det är första gången som jag inte gått på en upgrade så jag kör fortfarande 12.04 med massa backports. 13.04 blir nog min nästa upgrade
<Philip5> Barre: så det känns lite skönt att man slipper 12.10 om den är strulig dvs
<Barre> Philip5: njea.. denna gång var det evolution som var instabil.. men jag är inte helt imponerad av 12.10
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> evolution kör jag ju inte alls så det är ju skönt att slippa det också om det strular
<larsemil> thunderbird <3
<larsemil> 12.10 tycker jag är helstabilt. men jag kör inte unity dock heller.
<larsemil> kde 4.10 fungerar klockrent. <3
<Philip5> det kanske är ett omoget unity som ärproblemet
<Philip5> larsemil: kde 4.10 FTW! :D
<Philip5> fast själv kör jag kontact men mest kmail
<Barre> larsemil: i ts hur kommer jag tbx till Tlist window?
<Barre> larsemil: glöm det.. =)
<cHarNe2> så vad kommer folket att använda istället för google-reader? hittade denna, http://theoldreader.com/ verkar lovande.
<HeMan> jag har börjat köra feedly
<HeMan> vet inte om det är det bästa dock
<cHarNe2> HeMan: den var rätt snygg
<Philip5> cHarNe2: newsblur kanske kan vara nått också
<Philip5> cHarNe2: så finns det väl ett gäng som bara är appar och inte för desktop så mycket
<einand> kde växer otroligt sakta i versionsnummrerna
<Barre> :help syntastic
<Barre> :|
<Screedo> goddag
<swecarp> välkommen Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, thx
<Kurdistan> 13.04 kommer stödjas 9 månader. Vet ej om jag tycker det är bra eller dåligt. Dock kanske bra för utvecklare då det minskar på deras börda stödja alla icke-LTS utgåvor under 18 månader.
<ePax> Då får man börja använda debian :D
<andol> ePax: På vilket sätt blir Debian bättre i just det scenariot?
<andol> ePax: Jag menar, det är ju inte så att det släpps än ny Debian Stable oftare än Ubuntu släpper LTS.
<ehlu> hoho
<ehlu> ePax: jag är visst här
<epzil0n> tjoho, irc via 40 tum tv och en android tv box UG802/RK3066 :D
<epzil0n> hm hur byter man kanal tro med irssi cconnectbot?
<Kurdistan> andol, +1
<epzil0n> aha, /wm nr funkar :P
<epzil0n> eller inte flyttar ju bara skiten :(
<Kurdistan> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.in/2013/03/ubuntu-12042-lts-review-now-i-like-unity.html
<maxjezy> epzil0n, äre nå bra de där android tevebox?
<epzil0n> grymt bra :)
<maxjezy> går att surfa och titta på youtube och mus och tangentbord osv?
<maxjezy> som en dator med android?
<epzil0n> precis
<epzil0n> denna har dualcore och quadcore gpu 1GB ram m.m
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, "However, Ubuntu 12.10 is still a pain and better stick to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.". från den som gjorde review.
<epzil0n> klarar 1920x1080p så fett najs och kolla film typ via netflix eller dlna osv ;)
<epzil0n> kostade bara 600
<maxjezy> epzil0n, letar dock efter något att surfa på
<maxjezy> kolla facebook osv
<maxjezy> via tv
<maxjezy> har smart tv och dnla
<maxjezy> men smart tv är lite segt
<epzil0n> jag har allt, twitter, g+, facebook här med
<Philip5> 3-3 hv71-linköping :D
<epzil0n> inte segt
<HeMan> Skellefteå klara för semin
<epzil0n> rss feeds, igoogle och allt som kan tänkas vara bra
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur mår du kde-guru?
<maxjezy> epzil0n, kan du låna ut din till mig så jag kan testköra den lit?
<maxjezy> epzil0n, du får mitt kylskåp i pant
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> http://www.tabletkungen.se/android-tv-boxar/204-ug802.html
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bara bra, kollar på hockey
<epzil0n> jag lovar så värt pengarna, jag e positivt överraskad och jag e kräsen ;)
<epzil0n> köpte den där musen/t-bord/remoten oxo :P
<Kurdistan> hockey sporten för de med lägre iq än vad dem har som skostorlek
<Kurdistan> :P
<epzil0n> tog 10 dagar att få hit den från hong kong, men som sagt helt klart värt
<maxjezy> så, det som står i lager är i kina?
<epzil0n> jepp
<HeMan> jag köpte ett bt tangentbord till min platta idag
<HeMan> otroligt imponerad
<HeMan> ska försöka köra utan laptop ett tag och se om jag klarar mig med bara det
<epzil0n> därför det e så billigt och jag klagade lite på dom och tyckte att dom skulle vara tydligare med det där för står det i lager så tror man ju typ att det tar 3-4 dagar att få hem den
<HeMan> kanske man skulle haft en mus också
<epzil0n> HeMan: till vadå?
<HeMan> epzil0n: till min android-platta
<delhage> HeMan: vilken platta har du?
<epzil0n> HeMan: jaja, såg nu ;)
<HeMan> delhage: Nexus 10
<delhage> ok
<epzil0n> HeMan: jag har en nexus 7
 * delhage har nexus7
<delhage> ;)
<epzil0n> :)
<HeMan> vi har en Nexus 7 med
<delhage> använder min mest för att kolla film då jag reser
<Philip5> jag vill ha en nexus 10 men de verkar ju inte säljas i sverige än av någon orsak
<HeMan> fick 10'n i julklapp från jobbet!
<epzil0n> Philip5: dom e väl rätt dyra med?
<Philip5> HeMan: är den bra? jag har fått för mig att de är riktit najs
<delhage> HeMan: hur länge har du jobbat på sp?
<HeMan> Philip5: den är verkligt trevlig!
<HeMan> delhage: sedan 2000
<Philip5> HeMan: då tycker jag du kan ge mig den i påskpresent ;)
<delhage> HeMan: uj
<HeMan> Philip5: det ska du få
<delhage> HeMan: länge, antar att du trivs då ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: men inte denna påsken
<HeMan> Philip5: tänkte att det blir perfekt 2017
<Philip5> HeMan: tsss
<HeMan> delhage: det kan man säga
<delhage> HeMan: behöver ni nytt folk?
<HeMan> delhage: jo
<delhage> HeMan: då är ju jag ute, jag är gammal
<delhage> ;)
<HeMan> delhage: vi har äldre
<HeMan> delhage: http://southpole.se/about.php?subpage=jobs
<delhage> är du säker på det?
<HeMan> rätt så
<Barre> HeMan: delhage såg när Vasaskeppet skönk 1632(?)
<Barre> :P
<maxjezy> epzil0n, jag tror den där tabletkungen är selektiv scammer
<maxjezy> får en dålig känsla av sidan
<delhage> 1628
<HeMan> *asg*
<Barre> delhage: :)
<delhage> minns det som igår
<Barre> HeMan: jag var i sötälje idag
<HeMan> delhage: men du har väl inte ens kommit in på döhalvan än?
<maxjezy> epzil0n, varför tror du inte dessa små androidstickor säljs på svenska seriösa shoppar?
<HeMan> Barre: inte jag
<delhage> HeMan: inte riktigt, men nästan
<HeMan> delhage: dåså, då är du yngre än våran äldsta!
<delhage> :))
<epzil0n> maxjezy: vadå selektiv scammer?
<epzil0n> maxjezy: jag hade inga problem med dom och dessutom hade vi en mejlkonversation och allt som dom sa stämde ju
<epzil0n> maxjezy: eftersom dom importerar dom direkt från hong kong så kan dom pressa priserna, inget konstigt med det och andra verkar inte ha fattat att detta är bra marknad
<maxjezy> jo, men de verkar konstigt
<epzil0n> maxjezy: jojo jag var också skeptisk därav mejlen, men som sagt jag är kräsen och är nöjd ;)
<maxjezy> jag kanske bara är paranoid men kinaprylar tror jag kommer sprängas, innehåller spionhårdvara och eventuellt innebär brandrisk
<epzil0n> maxjezy: 1000 spänn för det kittet är helt klart värt och stickan är på svenska nu och kör på android 4.1.1
<epzil0n> hahaha
<maxjezy> blir den varm?
<epzil0n> nope inte ett dugg
<epzil0n> tar strömmen från usb porten från tvn men det följde med en adapter för svenska vägguttag
<maxjezy> smart med usb från tv
<maxjezy> så man spar ström
<epzil0n> och så direkt in i hdmi porten, men man kan ju gå via kabel oxo
<epzil0n> jepp :)
<epzil0n> microsd plats upp till 32gb har den oxo
<maxjezy> epzil0n, det måste vara en konspiration att tvtillverkare inte kan implementera något liknande i sina tv apparater
<maxjezy> min smart tv är skitseg
<epzil0n> ja det är kosntigt
<maxjezy> app-lådan suger
<epzil0n> konstigt*
<maxjezy> epzil0n, jag ska tänka på att köpa en sån
<epzil0n> polaren är oxo skitmissnöjd med sin smart-tv som jag inte tycker är så smart längre nu när jag har denna
<maxjezy> min netbook till tv'n börjar ge sig
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> sen har jag ingen aning hur länge den här håller men för det priset har man ju inga jättekrav
<maxjezy> minst 2 år tycker man ju iaf
<epzil0n> kollade svt play igår och en film via netflix, grymt bra :P
<epzil0n> precis
<epzil0n> jag hade förväntat mig lagg och skit eftersom den går ju på wifit hemma, men inget sådant
<Barre> larsemil_,HeMan: nu har jag en bra miljö i vim, följande plugins fugitive, minibufexpl, NERD_tree, python, simple_pairs, snipMate, tagbar
<epzil0n> maxjezy: dessutom kan du ju flytta runt den, så jag har helt plötsligt en smart-tv i sovrummet numera :D
<maxjezy> epzil0n, du har inte funderat på att bli säljare och ta hem dessa och besitta ett svenskt lager?
<maxjezy> tror faktiskt dessa skulle vara perfekta för dörrförsäljning
<maxjezy> man kan ha en som demo-ex och visa kunden direkt på tv
<epzil0n> maxjezy: haha, det kanske vore något ja :D
<epzil0n> maxjezy: jag hade lätt kunnat sälja dessa eftersom jag måste tro på något själv annars funkar det inte.. men inte fan har jag som arbetslös råd att börja med det, men starta eget bidrag kanske :D
<epzil0n> ska till abf i veckan, får sälja in idén.. hehe
<maxjezy> epzil0n, du tar med din till kund
<maxjezy> knackar på dörren och ber om kaffe och 20 minuter
<maxjezy> sen kopplar du i den och har surf från mobilen via wifi delat
<maxjezy> presenterar netflix, facebook och annat tjaffs
<maxjezy> tar beställning/pengar
<maxjezy> sen leverar du den till kunden, kopplar in och visar hur allt går till
<epzil0n> haha
<maxjezy> en nöjd kund, och du har sålt produkten för ca 1500kr
<epzil0n> jo det är klart att man får lägga på lite för servicen och så :D
<maxjezy> jo, och kontaktar du kina direkt genon dhgate eller liknande så kan du pressa priserna vid större volymer
<epzil0n> men å andra sidan vad kostar inte en "riktig" smart-tv nuförtiden, man tjänar ju lätt på en sådan här en och köpa nytt
<maxjezy> ja, och att den lätt kan tas med på semestern
<maxjezy> i husvagnen
<maxjezy> till sin älskarinna
<epzil0n> precis
<maxjezy> osv
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> ja och man konfigurerar ju bara den en gång, sen är det bara att tuta och köra :P
<maxjezy> skaffa klisterlappar och märk om produkten
<maxjezy> eller beställ den med din märkning
<maxjezy> epzil0n tv
<maxjezy> tror även kunder med smart tv kan tänkas uppgradera sig
<maxjezy> eller så skiter du i det och gör alla affärer mörkt, svar, skattefritt och ohederligt.
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> men det låter ju mer som något du ska ägna dig åt med tanke på att du verkar ju ha allt ganska klart för dig ;)
<epzil0n> maxjezy: du kanske rent av redan är en säljare?
<maxjezy> jag skulle göra det om ja inte va inne i andra skum-raska affärer
<epzil0n> hahaha
<epzil0n> "hästaffärer"!? :P
<maxjezy> försökte anställa tjejen min som säljare men hon vägrar ha mig som arbetsgivare
<maxjezy> lasagne!
<epzil0n> hehe, det kanske inte är så konstigt med tanke på att hon vet väl precis vad du går för? :D
<epzil0n> lol
<maxjezy> sitter på 18 ton hästköttslasagne!
<epzil0n> :D
<maxjezy> näh, jag orkar faktiskt inte ens jobba
<epzil0n> vem fan gör det egentligen
<maxjezy> pengar är inte något som rör mig speciellt mycket
<epzil0n> överskattat
<epzil0n> samma här du
<maxjezy> jag har ju min sambo som ger mig slantarna ja behöver
<epzil0n> hehe, ja då har ju du det bra hör jag
<epzil0n> ge folk någonslags medborgarlön så man precis klarar det nödvändiga och låt alla andra idioter som är så jävla kåta på att göra karriär göra det, skulle lösa en hel del problem i samhället för inte fan kommer vi någonsin mer få uppleva full sysselsättning
<epzil0n> näe nu kommer reinfeldt med idioter att ställa krav på sossbidragstagare.. fucking slaveri är vad det är, jobba vad var det 30 timmar i veckan för sossbidrag fy fan :(
<epzil0n> bedrövligt vilken människosyn dessa stolpskott ligger inne med alltså :/
<maxjezy> jo, men man får tänka som så att det är väljarna som är ansvariga
<maxjezy> hårt mot hårt
<maxjezy> dom sågar ingångslöner, dumpar löner, dumpar arbetare
<maxjezy> fastän sverige är ett av världens rikaste länder
<epzil0n> sjukt
<maxjezy> titta bara på antika egypten
<maxjezy> pyramider, det är vad de vill ha!
<epzil0n> tittade på dokument innifrån igår som handlade om just det där
<maxjezy> det är ju en genomgående agenda, NWO
<epzil0n> man blir minst sagt förbannad
<epzil0n> mm
<epzil0n> titta på den här om du pallar http://www.svtplay.se/dokument-inifran
<epzil0n> lönesänkarna hette den
<maxjezy> epzil0n, jag kan tänka mig innehållet
<maxjezy> jaha, den har ja sett
<epzil0n> jo jag ångrar på ett sätt att jag kollade, men samtidigt var det nyttigt att få lite perspektiv på skiten
<maxjezy> propaganda
<epzil0n> mm
<maxjezy> dom säger "så här är det"
<maxjezy> men inte varför.
<epzil0n> haha
<epzil0n> och dom där ekonomerna har ju minst en skruv lös fast numera eränner ju t.o.m dom att det inte håller
<maxjezy> jo, de vill se oss bära hundhuvudet
<epzil0n> precis
<maxjezy> när dom raserat systemet så ska vi alla visa solidaritet, men när man själv har fuckat upp sin privata ekonomi
<maxjezy> då finns där ingen att rädda en
<epzil0n> ja det är sjukt, så totalt snevridet så det liknar ingenting
<epzil0n> näe nu ska jag logga in på netflix med min nya fina androidbox oxh kolla på någon film :P
<epzil0n> ha det gött maxjezy
<maxjezy> gör det, desamma epzil0n
<epzil0n> cya :)
<maxjezy> gör ingenting som jag skulle ångra!
<epzil0n> hehe
<maxjezy> HeMan, håller du koll på ditt kapital
<maxjezy> vet inte vad som hänt men bitcoinsen tog ett skutt upp idag
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är bitcoins?
<maxjezy> Philip5, det är en valuta man kan handla med på nätet, anonymt.
<maxjezy> för ett par månader sedan låg värdet på en bitcoin på ca 100 kr
<maxjezy> idag ligger de på 400kr.
<maxjezy> dessa bitcoins är oändligt delbara, och det finns bara 21 miljoner bitcoins.
<maxjezy> ju fler som vill använda de, ju mer ökar de i värde.
<maxjezy> Philip5, man behöver ingen bank att ha pengarna i, de ligger på datorn.
<maxjezy> eller på mobiltelefonen, eller ett usbminne.
<Philip5> är det något i stil med flatr?
<maxjezy> känner inte till flatr, bitcoins används mest för att sälja och köpa droger med antar jag.
<maxjezy> men fler och fler vanliga internetbutiker ansluter sig.
<maxjezy> vill du köpa en bitcoin kan du göra det via kapiton.se
<maxjezy> eller https://mtgox.com/
<maxjezy> det är lite billigare att köpa där, svenska sidor är lite dyrare generellt
<maxjezy> vill du ladda ner en bitcoin plånbok http://bitcoin.org/
<maxjezy> finns i ubuntus ppa med
<maxjezy> http://www.collegehumor.com/embed/6878361/death-star-was-an-inside-job
<maxjezy> LOL
<Philip5> nu period 5 i hockeymatchen mellan luleå och frölunda...
<delhage> bandy i badkar... who cares
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: men hur håller dom koll på hur mycket BC jag har på ett usb-minne?
<Barre> delhage: börjar det rycka i båttarmen nu? Våren tar tid på sig iår...
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, vilka är "dom"?
<maxjezy> bitcoins har ingen centralbank
<maxjezy> se det som fysiska mynt
<maxjezy> fast digitaliserade
<maxjezy> varje mynt är unikt och går att kopiera upp i 100 tals kopior
<maxjezy> men när du ska handla med det, så behandlar bitcoin nätverket din överföring
<maxjezy> och då blir dina kopior värdelösa
<maxjezy> eller något sånt
<maxjezy> jag som inte är speciellt datorkunnig ser allt jag inte förstår som magi
<Barre> det är det som kallas autmagiskt
<Barre> eller automagiskt even...
<maxjezy> de främsta fördelarna med bitcoins är faktiskt hastigheten på överföringar, anonymitet och att man inte blir rånad av EU's makt över bankerna.
<maxjezy> anser jag.
<maxjezy> det finns as-mycket läsvärd info om dessa coins om man vill fördjupa sig, man kan även gräva fram nya coins genom att dedikera sin hårdvara för detta
<maxjezy> till priset av elräkningen i slutet av kvartalet
<maxjezy> Barre, tack för det ordet
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: ok, så varje gång jag gör en transaktion så ny-instaniseras de "mynt" jag använder? hmm, interessant
<maxjezy> ska jag använda till allt jag inte förstår mig på
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, ja, det låter inte helt fel.
<maxjezy> och som ja förstått det kan man ställa in sin plånbok att hantera överföringar snabbare genom att erbjuda bitcoinnätverket lite bitcoin för besväret
<maxjezy> så, vill ja att mottagaren får pengarna snabbare så ökar jag min givmildhet
<cHarNe2> ok, funkar som någon typ av bank-avgift/ränta/whatever-you-wanna-call-it
<maxjezy> jo, alla som ställer upp med datorkraft får del av kakan
<maxjezy> den här ekonomin rullar ju på att datorer är igång och villiga att genomföra åtgärderna man ber om. vilket kostar el.
<maxjezy> att det inte är peer to peer tror jag beror på anonymitetsfaktorn
<Barre> lite nyfiken vem/hur och var de "riktiga" pengarna kommer in i bitcoin. får lite "balong"-känsla över det
<maxjezy> jag köper bitcoins av någon annan
<maxjezy> för mina vanliga svensson pengar
<maxjezy> eller i utbyte av någon produkt
<maxjezy> vill man kan man faktiskt leva på bitcoins helt och hållet idag
<maxjezy> även om det är lite som att vara vegetarian
<maxjezy> man överlever men det kan vara lite jobbigt att sitta för sig själv och äta broccoli medans kompisarna går på bio
<Barre> jo.. men i.r.l så finns det en regering/stat som med hjälp av skatter och andra resurser upprätthåller "värdet" av valutan. . var finns den garanten för bitcoin?
<cHarNe2> cypern.. :D
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, precis.
<maxjezy> Barre, jag litar ungefärligt lika mycket på bitcoins som IRL pengarna
<maxjezy> LEGO, Bitcoins, guld, pengar
<maxjezy> i den ordningen
<maxjezy> Lego har ett bra andrahandsvärde, samtidigt som man faktiskt har nytta av produkten
<maxjezy> ska man investera är det lego som gäller
<maxjezy> vill man riskinvestera, bitcoins
<maxjezy> vill man handla i hela universum, guld.
<maxjezy> pengar duger till att torka sig i röven och betala räkningar med
<maxjezy> Barre, man får nog göra en lista med Bra/Dåligt för varje valuta
<maxjezy> och väga det
<maxjezy> Bitcoins hamnar ju utanför skattemasarnas radar vilket är nice
<maxjezy> samtidigt är det väldigt säkert, ingen vet att man har dem
<Barre> som sagt, det var en öppen fråga. Att vårat primära valutasystem inte är perfket gör ju inte en virtuell valuta säkrare eller stabilare. Jag är uppriktigt nyfiken på vad bitcoin är knuten till, många valuter är bunden till $ och $ isin tur är bunden till guld (tror jag), men bitcoin? Och vem/vad är det som "äger" bitcoin..
<maxjezy> vanliga pengar ska skattas 17 ggr innan man faktiskt handlat för dem, och även när man handlar så ska de skattas och åter skattas
<maxjezy> jo, ja ställer mig dessa frågor ja med
<Barre> jo.. men skatt är ingen dålig sak, det betalar för infrastruktur och sjukvård, etc... visst kan skatten användas mer effektivt men om du tror att det kommer bli bättre i samhället för att du försöker ungå skatt så är du lite naiv ;P
<maxjezy> Barre, den vanliga valutan är ju ganska styrd av dollarn, som i sin tur är styrd av skuldbrev och en massa magiska formler
<maxjezy> det blir bättre för mig personligen.
<maxjezy> jag erbjuds fortfarande alla förmåner som alla andra har
<maxjezy> fast jag blir rånad mindre.
 * Barre gissar på att maxjezy röstar åt vänstern
<maxjezy> näh, ja röstar inte alls :)
<Barre> ultravänster alltså
<maxjezy> säljer gärna min röst för rätt mängd cash
<maxjezy> man betalar skatt för att ha något att säga till om
<maxjezy> via rösträtten
<maxjezy> men när de partier som existerar inte tar rösträtten på allvar så känns det lite, vaffaen.
<maxjezy> nu säger en som förespråkar demokrati att man ska ge sig in i politik själv
<Barre> nej, så är det inte. Skatt betalades LÅNGT innan vi fick demokrati för att finansiera infrastruktur och framför allt krig.  skatten har inget med din rösträtt att göra
<maxjezy> ja, de va ju nästan bättre då
<maxjezy> man hade inget att säga till om
<maxjezy> så man slapp känna sig lurad
<Barre> finns fortfarande sådana platser. nordkorea exempelvis
<maxjezy> när vänster går åt höger, höger går åt vänster
<maxjezy> varför byter dom inte bara hand istället.
<maxjezy> Barre, jo, har funderat på nordkorea
<maxjezy> tror dock det är svårt att flytta dit
<maxjezy> vet inte om de står där med öppna armar
<maxjezy> och nordkorea, tro det eller ej, kommer ansluta sig till NWO de med.
<maxjezy> bara en tidsfråga, jag gissar på 6 år.
<Barre> nw0.... jeez... det var signalen på att jag ska gå att lägga mig...
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag försöker faktiskt inte övertyga någon om någonting
<maxjezy> vill bara glänsa när alla ser att ja hade rät!
<maxjezy> rätt"
<maxjezy> man kan ju bidra på andra sätt än skatt också
<maxjezy> donationer till forskning tex
<maxjezy> om man skattefuskar hela livet och istället ger pengarna till cancerfonden
<maxjezy> är man en dålig människa?
<maxjezy> eller väljer att ge sina pengar till ett annat lands skattesystem
<maxjezy> robin hood tog tillbaka skattepengarna och gav de till befolkningen så de kunde köpa mat istället för att bidra till krig och vägar
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-20
<realubot> epzil0n: Ja, regeringens senaste giv i soc-frågan var intressant.
<realubot> epzil0n: Särskilt med tanke på att soc-bidrag är tänkt som en tillfällig lösning på temporära ek. problem som det så fint heter.
<realubot> epzil0n: Då undrar man ju varför det är så viktigt att soc-bidragstagare deltar i aktiviteter.
<realubot> epzil0n: Anledningen till att soc-bidraget är så lågt i kronor räknat förklaras med att det är en tillfällig lösning.
<realubot> Det är uppenbart att regeringen bluffar. Antingen har man tänkt att soc-bidrag ska bli en permanent låg ersättning till arbetslösa och sjuka eller också är förslaget om att tvinga soc-tagare till aktiviteter meningslöst.
<realubot> Samma sak det här med att man ska få tjäna extra om man lever på ek. bistånd långvarigt. Vad har regeringen för tanke med det? Ek. bistånd är ju inte tänkt som en långvarig lösning. Varför då införa lagändringar som är anpassade för det?
<realubot> Jag hoppas att tillräckligt många förstår vad som pågår. Regeringen slaktar välfärdssystemet och ursäktar det med att det ska löna sig att arbeta. Men man börjar i fel ände. Först får regeringen skapa jobb. Sedan får man se till att det lönar sig att arbeta. Som det är nu försöker man pressa människor att börja jobba på arbeten som inte finns.
<maxjezy> realubot, sant
<maxjezy> har inte folk ekonomisk trygghet så kommer brotten öka
<realubot> maxjezy: Brotten, knarket och SD kommer att öka i spåren efter otryggheten.
<andol> Morgens
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil_> 103 olästa från någon som heter nagios. VAD VILL HON MIG!??
<andol> Jo, den där Nagios är en enveten en.
<andol> Undrar ifall man kan få en domstol att utfärda ett kontaktförbud? :)
<larsemil> måste vara en kvinna så som hon tjatar iaf. ;)
<andol> SMS också?
<HeMan> *sniff* nagios har inte skickat något till mig
<andol> larsemil: Du kan ju alltid be din Nagios att även kommunicera med HeMan? :P
<HeMan> hurra! jag älskar att få kärleksfulla mail!
<HeMan> "my services need some löving, could you please fiddle with the database?"
<HeMan> man skulle göra lite mer humoristiska templates till nagios
<larsemil> HeMan: ge mig ett ip-nummer så ska vi se om vi gemensamt i kanalen inte kan få det att börja larma
<HeMan> larsemil: 2001:16d8:ffc1::98
<andol> HeMan: Gärna ett ip-nummer som är (publikt) routat också? :)
<HeMan> andol: meh
<larsemil> fast ska jag erkänna att om det är något jag är dålig på så är det haxxande av tjänster
<larsemil> bara en endaste gång har jag suttit i polisförhör.
<HeMan> andol: jag är ju i sorg, håller på att göra om min routing hemma och det har blivit problem hos sixxs efter det så jag har ingen ipv6 alls just nu
<larsemil> och det visar ju på att jag var ganska dålig på att rensa.
<andol> larsemil: Tja, vill man bara trigga Nagios-larm räcker det nästan att köra en brute-force på ssh, så tenderar check_by_ssh att timea ut rätt fint...
<andol> HeMan: Beklagar
<HeMan> förresten, ha en trevlig vårdagjämning!
<HeMan> Nu blir det ljusare dagar ju längre norrut man kommer
<HeMan> s/ljusare/längre/
 * andol skulle nästan nöja sig med lite plusgrader istället...
<HeMan> andol: du får väl sitta inne på kontoret och jobba då?
<HeMan> jag köpte förresten helt frivilligt en Microsoft-produkt igår
<HeMan> och jag är dessutom väldigt nöjd med den
<larsemil> HeMan: intellimouse?
<HeMan> larsemil: blåtandstangetbord till min platta
<HeMan> det funkar så bra att jag ska testa vara utan laptop ett tag!
<Barre> HeMan: jag kan vidarebefodra några från min.. 4 av 8 filsystem hade 100% utnyttjat imorse =)
<Barre> HeMan: så hon skickade till mig också under natten
<HeMan> Barre: perfa!
<andol> Ifall man dessutom vill bli väckt mitt i natten...
<andol> http://damien.degois.info/android/aNag/
<HeMan> det är för övrigt kl 11.02 som själva vårdagjämningen inträffar
<HeMan> andol: jag har kört uNagi som bland annat har tasker-stöd
<HeMan> andol: så då kan man göra massa busig saker, blinka med blixt-lampan, spela trudilutter och vibrera tex
<andol> HeMan: Ahh, aNag nöjer sig med att pipa lagom högt, och få indikatorlampan att lysa ilsket rött.
<HeMan> andol: en defibrillator med kontaktplattor i sängen, det skulle vara något!
<andol> Hmmm
<larsemil> hörrni. madbear behöver boende i stockholm. ASAP. Någon med kontakter?
<Barre> Nafallo: jag försöker sätta upp en mozilla-sync via en apache2, verkar inte som jag får WSGI att lira ordentligt, något du kan nått om?
<Nafallo> Barre: jag anvande lighttpd
<Barre> Nafallo: ok... :(
<ePax> 0_o
<HeMan> det var då väldans vad svårt det var att göra te
<HeMan> jag har startat vattenkokaren tre ggr men gått därifrån och inte gjort teet när vattnet väl blivit varmt
<maxjezy> larsemil, jag vet att det kan finnas lägenhet strax utanför sthlm, det är dock strax utanför södertälje med.
<maxjezy> har för mig madbear har hund med, kan vara värt att kolla upp stället iaf.
<larsemil> maxjezy: säkert intressant
<larsemil> han har hund ja
<maxjezy> järna
<maxjezy> norrtuna
<larsemil> järna är jättefint!
<maxjezy> mitt tips är iaf att höra av sig dit. sthlm är inte lätt.
<larsemil> hej!
<larsemil> nu har jag ätit lunch
<larsemil> det var gott!
<larsemil> nom nom nom
<maxjezy> vad blev det?
<larsemil> min sambo hade gjort något med stekt ris och cocosmjölk
<maxjezy> funderar på att göra kikärtor jag
<maxjezy> men antagligen slutar det i något annat
<maxjezy> http://photocdn.sohu.com/20080130/Img254970219.jpg
<maxjezy> det såg faktiskt ganska nice ut
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IRH2uQtVvc
<maxjezy> nice med lite reggae när våren är här!
<einand> urk, lunch och jag har fått 8 e-mail
<ehlu> Hallå kanalen!
<larsemil> einand: långsam dag idag med andra ord.
<einand> larsemil: 8 e-mail över lunch är jobbigt
<larsemil> jaha. trodde du fått åtta under dagen hittils. :)
<einand> jag som var otydlig
<einand> ett av e-mailen var från Egmonds support, snacka om korkade kille som jobbar där
<einand> Jag köpte Kalle Anka, i digital form och pröjsa 38kr för det. Men fick aldrig ladda ner den
<einand> så eposta dom skärmskott på detta, samt felmedelanden.
<einand> SÃ¥ ville dom ha mitt premurationsnummer
<einand> så skrev jag tillbaka att jag är inte premurant, utan köpte ett lösnummer
<einand> och då svarar dom "Bara premuratner får ladda ner gratis tidningar"
<einand> så svara jag att jag betalade ju 38kr för den
<einand> samt bifogade kvitto
<einand> så, får se nu
<einand> Wow, fick svar
<einand> Hej igen,
<einand> Jag skickar ärendet vidare till teknikerna och ber de kolla på detta och återkommer när jag fått svar.
<einand> hum.. senaste e-mailet fick jag svar på ifrån denna domänen http://www.lucens.se/
<einand> känns som man är tillbaka på 90-talet
<maxjezy> jag får bara mail från onlinepizza och fuji direkt
<maxjezy> ryanair och cellbes med
<maxjezy> HeMan, har du fått något svar från skatteverket?
<ehlu> ePax:
<ehlu> När man tänker på trollen!
<Barre> varför får jag intye WSGI att fungera med apache2? mozilla-sync fungerar med native daemon, men inte med apache2. det verkar som apache2 inte kör skriptet, får "File does not exist: /srv/mozilla-sync/server-full/user" i apache error log.. Nafallo do your magic! ;)
<maxjezy> Barre, är det inte automagiskt?
<Nafallo> Barre: aptitude purge apache* && aptitude install lighttpd ? ;-)
<ePax> nikkkee
<ePax> :D
<ePax> du är i fel kanal
<Barre> Nafallo: nej.. jag har ju så många siter att fixa på den servern isådant fall....
<ehlu> ePax: ?
<ePax> j #rutten-äpple :D
<ePax> (;
<ehlu> Hahahaha
<ehlu> Tönt!
<ePax> skojar :D du är gurun ändå :
<ePax> haha
<Barre> maxjezy: ja, man tycker att det borde gå automagiskt men den vill sig inte riktigt idag :)
<maxjezy> jag va precis på affären, korv, pommes och mimosa blir det!
<maxjezy> helt galen mix
<ehlu> Vad gör du då ePax
<ePax> jobbar :D
<ePax> du då :D
<ehlu> Degar hemma :P Ska iväg till kontoret snart
<ePax> jobbar inte du nikke? vad är det för slags jobb :D
<ehlu> Jag är lite sjuk idag
<ehlu> Men måste in och ordna lite grejer jag inte kan göra härifrån
<ePax> sjuk eller bakis? :D
<ehlu> Sjuk! :P
<ePax> oki :)
<ehlu> Gillade inte att köra bnc ändå
<ehlu> Kör ssh in till servern sen screen + irssi istället
<ePax> det är ganska enkelt
<ehlu> Jo jag vet
<ehlu> Men jag är van med de jag kör :P
<einand> test
<ewook> test pong
<einand> finns det någon teknik som verifierar om en rdns är äkta?
<ewook> om en ptr är äkta?
<ewook> ptja, dnssec bör ju även fungera på PTR-objekt.
<einand> ja
<einand> jag bara funderar allmänt om jag kan skapa en rdns till vilken host jag vill
<andol> ewook: Fast ptr-rooten (eller vad man nu ska kalla den) är väl ännu inte signerad?
<andol> Fast i det här sammanhanget hjälper ju inte dnssec ifall man medvetet ljuger kring sin ptr.
<einand> bara funderar om det går
<einand> om jag teoriskt kan köpa mig en vps, med rdns riksdagen.se
<andol> einand: Den vanligaste tekniken, vilket jag vet åtminstone att sshd roar sig med, är ju att slå upp åt båda hållen. Alltså för att en ptr ska godtas så behöver det även finns en A/AAAA tillbaks
<einand> eller, om jag måste äga riksdagen.se för att det skulle fungera
<einand> nja, det är väl mest för att ha skoj på irc som man gör så
<andol> Är det mest på IRC du vill roa dig så kan det nog mycket väl fungera att bara sätta en ptr för riksdagen.se
<ewook> einand: ja, alltså så länge du äger ptr'en för ett ip/segment, kan du fylla i vad du vill.
<einand> kan man även fylla i icke existarrande med, typ "einand.ein"
<ewook> andol: du har en poäng. Jag vet faktiskt inte.
<ewook> einand: jepp.
<einand> vad gör ssh, om det blir fel då, blir svårt att ssha från maskinen eller?
<ewook> andol: defacto standard/rfc är att en A/AAAA-pekare och PTR överrensstämmer.
<ewook> andol: det ska inte vara en blockerande action på det - däremot bör det väl komma en varning om det har ändrat sig.
<andol> ewook: Jo, sshd SKRIKER rätt högt i syslog ifall det är fel :)
<einand> såg precis att freenode inte gillar fejkade ptr
<ewook> det är en annan aspekt :)
<einand> gjorde en /whois på mig själv, visar bara ip och då råkade jag ändå bara stava fel
<ewook> men det kan du lösa genom att skapa en vääääldigt lång subdomän o peka på samma ip, o sätta upp din ptr så lång så att domänen inte syns :p
<einand> nja, jag bara undrar smått allmänt
<einand> finns det någon regel för hur många subdomäner man kan ha?
<ewook> typ A det.har.ar.en.lang.liten.rolig.a.pekare.mindoman.top . PTR - sammalika :p
<ewook> pass :S
<Barre> einand: 127 levels
<einand> ooh
<Barre> 127 levels och max 60 tecken (tror jag)
<Barre> alltså 60 tecken per level... men jag är lite ute på hal is nu
<Barre> sen finns det nog en maxgräns på tecken också... skulle gissa på 255 tecken
<ewook> längre ut på isen än vad jag själv vågade iaf ;)
<ewook> Det låter bekant.
<einand> för mig ett domänamn kan vara 255 tecken
<einand> Domain names must be at least two characters long and no more than 63 characters maximum, excluding the top level domain. The characters can include any combination of letters, numbers or hyphens. The first and last character cannot be a hyphen.
<einand> The limit would be dependant upon the DNS server, not the webserver. BIND allows for 16777216. Microsoft DNS is said to be stable to 20K objects per zone. Regardless, Peter is correct. It is too large to matter unless you are doing something non-standard.
<Barre> labels 63 octets or less (hosts och domäner & subdämner), names 255 octets or less (FQDN) http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1035
<einand> varför fick du två svenska ord med?
<einand> aha, du skrev dit dom själv ;)
<Barre> mmm
<Barre> jag kan skriva själv, jag är vuxen nu :P
<andol> Barre: Har inte du varit vuxen väldigt länge? :P
<Barre> andol: fysiskt ja, mentalt nej
<einand> nja, känndes bara konstigt, trodde det var ett citat
<einand> så, nu får vi inte skrämma Philip5
<einand> Philip5: min kamera paja helt igår :(
<hR13> är det någon som kör mythtv här ?
<Barre> einand: jag parafraserade lite...
<Barre> eller... omskrev.. (paraphrased)...
<Philip5> einand: vadå då? tappat den eller?
<Barre> jag bjussar på en virtuell kaka till den som talar om för mig varför WSGI i apache2 inte fungerar för mig :(
<einand> Philip5: nä, den har strulat länge, "styr" knapparna, eller rättare sagt uppknappen fungerar inte
<einand> Barre: för att den är felconfad
<Philip5> einand: kommit skit bakom knappen?
<einand> Philip5: kanske, men tror inte det, för den beter sig precis som "ok" knappen
<Barre> einand: för generellt.... lite mer specificerat, det där slösar jag ingen virtuell kaka på :)
<einand> skall iaf lämna in den på service tänkte jag
<HeMan> maxjezy: nej, ska nog fråga igen
<Philip5> einand: låter som en bra idé
<einand> Barre: ok, mer specifikt så tror jag att det är din WSGI configuration som är fel på din apache2 server som gör så att du inte får det önskade reslutatet
<HeMan> Barre: får du 500 eller vad får du?
<hR13> min tv-tablå verkar inte funka ordentligt, sista tiden har den bara haft 5dagar program och nu finns ingenb info om TV4 från klockan 18:45 - 22:15 jag har lagt till http://tv.swedb.se xml (tror jag iaf) någon som har några ider ?
<einand> Barre: nä, vad säger loggen?
<HeMan> Barre: jag tror att jag har en apache2 med wsgi igång någonstans, jag kollar
<HeMan> Barre: verkar som jag städat bort wsgi
<Barre> !kaka| einand
<ubot2> einand: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<einand> lol
<Barre> jag höll på att förklara min uppsättning när jag skulle förklara för dig einand och såg mitt misstag =)  tackar!
<einand> ok :)
<einand> Vad var felet?
<maxjezy> HeMan, ja tror dom har rödflaggat alla frågor angående bitcoins
<Barre> jag hade gjort ett Alias och en WSGIScriptAlias till samma path, tog bort Alias och då rockade det
<Barre> einand: ^
<HeMan> |kaffe
<HeMan> !kaffe
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaffe' not found
<HeMan> !heman
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<HeMan> yeah!
<HeMan> och det är där det serveras kaffe
<Barre> hahaha
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<bamsefar> Barre: Det förpinkade burgarhaket har inte öppnat än. :(
<Barre> bamsefar: du vet att du är personligt ansvarig för eventuell burgarabstinens jag kommer att bygga upp.. nu undrar jag givetvis vad du har för backupplan och processer för att hantera detta
<bamsefar> Barre: E4-Baren är den uppenbara fallbacken.
<Barre> bamsefar: känns skönt att du tänker på alla tänkbara scenarios
<bamsefar> Barre: Naturligtvis
<einand> ligger E4 baren längre bort?
<bamsefar> Ja
<einand> så, detta kommer medföra större latency på ditt matintag, och kommer ge dig burgare abstinense undertiden du färdas?
<Barre> einand: jag kompenserar med ett par kokta med bröd på vägen dit...
<Barre> Nafallo: jag har löst min wsgi-problem, du kan sluta felsöka nu ;)
<HeMan> bamsefar: till första april då?
<Nafallo> Barre: :-P
<bamsefar> HeMan: Oklart
<Barre> Nafallo: einand hjälpte mig att se att NÅGON skrivit fel i min apache2 konfuiguration... go figure.. måste blocka NÅGON att logga in på mitt system och göra fel helt enkelt
<Nafallo> Barre: vill du ge mig access istallet? ;-)
 * einand känner sig stolt, över att hjälpt någon idag
<HeMan> Barre: du skulle ju läst från /dev/urandom och gjort fsck på det tills du fick ett fungerade system, hade varit mer förutsägbart!
<einand> HeMan: coolt, så hade man återskapat filer som inte existerar fören 2050
<Nafallo> Barre: btw, innan du tar mig pa allvar... jag vill inte ha mer access :-P
<HeMan> einand: precis!
<HeMan> Nafallo: du kan skicka mig din publika ssh-nyckel så kan jag också skylla på dig!
<Barre> hahahaah
<Nafallo> hrm... ssh-import-id nafallo ? :-P
<Barre> HeMan: jag har Nafallos privata nyckel så jag kan återskapa den publika om han inte skickar den ;P
<Nafallo> Barre: knappt jag har min privata nyckel, sa jag tror knappast du har den ;-)
<HeMan> Barre: wut? har du den privata? vet Nafallo om det?
<Barre> HeMan: nej han vet inte, så prata inte så högt ;))
<HeMan> Barre: ok, jag kör med små bokstäver då
<Barre> bra
<HeMan> bra att VAB'a ibland, då får man bygga om sitt trådlösa nät
<HeMan> nu har jag brutit ut 5 GHz-nätet till eget ESSID och byggt ihop mina 2.4 GHz nät
<einand> ååh
<einand> jag slängde ut mitt 2.4Ghz
<einand> bokstaviligatalat
<einand> kör 5Ghz inne, och 2.4Ghz över tomten
<HeMan> blir en till accesspunkt med en bra utomhusantenn för utenätet
<HeMan> tror inte alla mina prylar inne har 5 GHz
<einand> trodde inte jag heller först, sedan när jag köpte en 5Ghz router, och märkte en trevlig prestandaförbättring så fick all min utrustning 5Ghz rätt så snart ;)
<HeMan> min Logitech Squeezebox Radio tror jag saknar 5 GHz tex
 * ehlu is gone to work...
<andol> HeMan: Visst sa du något om att problem med SixXS? Har även haft problem med mitt vanliga nät, så svårt att veta vad som är vad i mitt fall. Hursom så verkar i alla fall en omstart utav aiccu lösa problemet tillfälligt för min del.
<Barre> fantastiskt, tappainte sessionen fast jag boota om brandväggen...
<maxjezy> helt galet, bitcoinen ligger på 500kr nu.
<Barre> en balong är som störst strax innan den spricker ;)
<maxjezy> Barre, på två dagar har det stigit 170
<maxjezy> säkert bara tillfälligt, men ja tror endå den kommer stiga ett par tusen kr
<maxjezy> iofs, det är svenska bitcoinförsäljare som erbjuder för 500 priset, finns ju billigare sidor med.
<maxjezy> jag sa faktiskt att priset skulle stiga till 500 innan fredag, och det är bara onsdag ännu :)
<maxjezy> de va få som trodde på mig
<senate> $63.82203 just nu
<senate> varit uppe i $65 idag
<blurk> Är det en rent teknisk gräns som gör att det bara kommer finnas en viss mängd bitcoins, eller är det ett formellt beslut?
<blurk> Läste lite på wikipedia om bitcoins men blev bara *delvis* klok, haha
<blurk> eftersom de var delbara ner till 8 decimaler så hade ju maximala antalet inte så stor betydelse, förmodar jag.. men ändå.
<maxjezy> det är en gräns på 21 miljoner
<maxjezy> om ja inte mins fel
<maxjezy>     Hard limit of about 21 million Bitcoins.
<maxjezy>     Bitcoins are divisible to 8 decimal places yielding a total of approx. 21×1014 currency units.
<maxjezy>     Transactions are cheap, and mostly free (Transaction fees).
<maxjezy> http://bitcoin.org/about.html
<HeMan> andol: i mitt fall var det att jag började stuva om bland mina tunnlar och byta typ mellan heartbeat och static som gjorde att det slutade fungera
<HeMan> andol: https://www.sixxs.net/tickets/?msg=tickets-9021118
<andol> HeMan: Ah
<einand> maxjezy: inget hindrar att man gör olika serier med bitcoins
<HeMan> einand: det blir i praktiken en annan valuta
<einand> HeMan: blir en annan serie
<HeMan> einand: eftersom man inte kan flytta bitcoins mellan serierna
<HeMan> einand: men det går inte flytta coins mellan serierna
<einand> nja, hörde en podcast som kunde förklara det bättre än mig
<HeMan> einand: bitcoin bygger ju på en serie av kryptografiska signeringar
<HeMan> einand: tar man en annan serie, oavsett om man utgår från samma start-signering så går dom inte överföra mellan
<einand> skall fundera på det, men nu skall jag lägga mig
<maxjezy> använd inte schenker!
<maxjezy> uppdrag granskning säger att åkarna tjänar fett dåligt.
<maxjezy> bättre att stödja svensk transport, posten!
<maxjezy> ni som kör windows emellanåt, ni kanske vet att det finns en funktion för scrollning så man slipper scrolla med mushjulet och istället fäster en "hook" eller "sikte" på sidan och bara för musen upp/ner eller sidorna för att scrolla
<maxjezy> har ni hittat något liknande för ubuntu?
<maxjezy> mitt mushjul låter som om man satt ett spelkort i framhjulet på en cykel
<maxjezy> detta görs med scrollknappen, genom att trycka ner den.
<maxjezy> middle mouse button
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är samma i Ubuntu, klicka på hjulet och för muspekaren ovanför där du klickade så scrollar den uppåt och nedanför så scrollar den neråt
 * Barre har städat lite i hemma nätet.. *nöjd*
<Barre> s/a n/an/
<HeMan> Barre: vad städade du bort då?
<HeMan> Barre: Inte Nafallo's privata nyckel va?
<Barre> HeMan: =)
<Barre> HeMan: nej, jag har lagat min reverse dns, dhcp och lite annat sådant som inte är riktigt OK uppsatt
<HeMan> Barre: körde du igång någont dhcpv6?
<Barre> HeMan: ja, jag kör det.. har inte fixat reverse på den än dock
<HeMan> Barre: vilken server kör du?
<Barre> HeMan: isc-dhcp-server
<ehlu> Godkväll
 * ehlu *gäsp*
<ehlu> Vad finns det att göra när man kommer hem efter jobbet och är helt slut.. :/
<HeMan> sova?
<ehlu> Nää! Man vill ju ta vara på tiden, eller är det bara jag som känner så? :P
<ehlu> Uppenbarligen är jag ensam haha
<HeMan> man får ungefär lika mycket vakentid i livet oavsett hur mycket du sover
<HeMan> dvs sover du mindre dör du tidigare
<ehlu> Döden är jag inte rädd för, där emot att är jag rädd att jag ångrar saker jag inte hunnit med ;)
<ehlu> däremot*
<HeMan> jag har dock ingen fakta som underbygger min tes, bara folk jag känt som sovit lite som gått bort i förtid
<MarkusDB1> ehlu: se en dokumentär om något givande
<MarkusDB1> ehlu: jag brukar kolla på it/science dokumentärer när jag inte orkar göra något
<ehlu> MarkusDB1: Bra idé, dock inte dokumentärer men jag har ett par podcasts som jag har missat att lyssna på :)
<HeMan> om du är trött så tror jag det är bättre att sova och sen göra bra saker när du är pigg
<MarkusDB1> ehlu: funkar det med.
<MarkusDB1> HeMan: kan behövas lite tid att varva ned.
<ehlu> HeMan: Jag formulerade mig lite fel kanske, är inte trött så att jag vill sova. Är mer trött på att komma hem från jobbet och vara slut i huvudet så man inte orkar med någonting.
<HeMan> MarkusDB1: det är sant
<HeMan> ehlu: ah, då kan dokumentärer eller podcasts vara bra
<ehlu> :)
<HeMan> innan jag skaffade familj så tränade jag rätt mycket efter jobbet, kändes också rätt bra
<ehlu> HeMan: Gör jag redan :P
<ehlu> Dock innan jobbet
<ehlu> Fick en rätt underlig känsla här om kvällen då jag kom hem från jobbet, satt i soffan och käkade middag och kände typ "Är det såhär det är, är livet såhär? Man vaknar och äter frukost gör sig i ordning och sedan åker till jobbet. Kommer hem, äter middag gör sig i ordning och sen lägger sig."
<MarkusDB1> HeMan: hehe, tja då får man inte det där "varva ned" problemet. När jag tränar kommer jag hem, äter och sover. Inte tränat på ett tag då jag uppskattar att it-nörda på kvällarna istället.
<ehlu> Inte lixom på ett negetivt sätt
<ehlu> Men kändes bra att inse att man har vuxit upp och faktiskt kommit någonstans
<MarkusDB1> ehlu: du bestämmer själv hur du vill ha ditt liv. Att jobba från morgon till kväll är ett VAL.
<ehlu> MarkusDB1: Som jag skrev, det kändes bra ändå
<ehlu> Jag är en jävligt driven person men som alla människor har jag mina dalar, just nu kanske jag är i en. MEN då tänker jag också på vart jag har kommit genom att vara driven och motiverad som jag har varit :)
<ehlu> http://www.99mac.se/artikel/3845-missing-people-lanserar-en-app-med-overfallslarm
<ehlu> Smart!
<MarkusDB1> ehlu: lol. Bra när man håller på att bli rånad på sin smartphone.
<MarkusDB1> ehlu: lär väl funka i andra situationer dock.
<ehlu> MarkusDB1: Mjo precis
<ehlu> Bra tänkt iallafall
<maxjezy> cypern stänger bankerna över helgen, inga transaktioner är tillåtna
<MarkusDB1> det där borde få många av våra skatteplanerande it-företag att svettas.
<ehlu> maxjezy: Dom hade väl fryst allas pengar också?
<ehlu> Redan nu
<MarkusDB1> en hel del svenska it-pengar där.
<maxjezy> antagligen fick vissa förhandsinfo angående detta
<maxjezy> och flyttade pengar
<MarkusDB1> svettigt att det är den 25 snart.
<MarkusDB1> i något undantags fall kan det bli svårt med lönerna.
<maxjezy> jag väntar bara på kaos.
<maxjezy> ska bunkra snabbnudlar och bönor
<ehlu> maxjezy: cypriot?
<maxjezy> ehlu, näe
<maxjezy> hade dock tänkt att boka en resa ner
<maxjezy> men nu lär ju oroligheter bryta ut
<maxjezy> blir nog en spa-weekend här i sundsvall istället
<ehlu> En polares flickvän har precis flyttat hit från Aten, där är det också kaos.
<maxjezy> alla länder har det illa ställt
<maxjezy> sverige ska försöka lösa allas problem
<ehlu> Grekland och Cypern ligger väl risigast till just nu?
<maxjezy> alla får komma hit, det måste vara lösningen
<maxjezy> bubblan lär ju spricka här med
<ehlu> maxjezy: Tror jag inte
<ehlu> Inte än på ett tag iallafall
<maxjezy> det har ju rasat åt det sämre hela tiden
<maxjezy> när jag va ung, då fanns det jobb, inte massa byråkrati och tjaffs som satte stopp
<maxjezy> sen kom EU
<maxjezy> och fri handel
<maxjezy> och allt blev pippat i fontanellen
<maxjezy> snart är inte arbetslösheten problemet
<maxjezy> i sverige tänker man så här "visst ska den där VD'n ha jättefet lön, han gör säkert ett jättebra jobb"
<maxjezy> men så nöjer man sig själv med pisslön
<maxjezy> och rättfärdigar för sig själv med att andra har det värre
<maxjezy> vi måste verkligen sänka alla ingångslöner så fler kan jobba
<maxjezy> sen tar vi in 10 miljoner mer människor
<maxjezy> och dessa ska också få jobb, sänk lönerna ännu mera vetja!
<maxjezy> folk måste verkligen vakna och bli förbannade
<maxjezy> kasta lite sten på poliserna
<maxjezy> äh, debattera kvinnohat som inte existerar istället, eller varför inte om hästkött är tjänligt som föda.
<maxjezy> realubot, ge mig lite synpunkter istället för att sitta där och spela WOW
<MarkusDB1> Är det här #vitakranktaman? </troll>
<maxjezy> MarkusDB1, inte helt otänkbart
<maxjezy> är det fel att känna sig kränkt bara för man är vit och man?
<maxjezy> polisen har kränkt mig 2 ggr redan 2013
<MarkusDB1> Vad vi bör fundera över är man kan sprida ubuntu och fri open source programvara för att göra samhället bättre.
<maxjezy> as-många känner ju redan till ubuntu
<maxjezy> man kan inte tvinga folk
<maxjezy> och frivilligt byter nästan ingen
<MarkusDB1> maxjezy: jodå. om dom vet att dom kan spara pengar. Vår offentliga sektor kunde spara massor med fri programvara. Det innebär att skattepengarna kan användas bättre.
<maxjezy> MarkusDB1, så skulle Canonical få in lite pengar
<maxjezy> vi får starta egna myndigheter som har kör ubuntu
<MarkusDB1> pinsamt är det. Myndigheterna nere i europa är mkt bättre på open source.
<maxjezy> med tanke på att linux i princip är svenskt så är det pinsamt
<MarkusDB1> hur är det svenskt?
<maxjezy> linus torvalds
<maxjezy> låter svenskt
<maxjezy> finlandssvensk dessutom
<maxjezy> de ser väl honom som landsförädare antagligen
<maxjezy> och håller sig till windows
<maxjezy> jaja, ska kika på denna nu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxjElWL8igo
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-21
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag är level 19 nu.
<realubot> i WoW
<realubot> Nej, jag baa skojar.
<realubot> med er.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men det går bra för Tyskland.
<realubot> Än så länge. Tyskarna vet hur man sköter en ekonomi.
<andol> Morgens
<andol> delhage: Satt och fyllepostade musikvideo på G+ igår kväll? :)
<realubot> "
<realubot> Nu kan du se på tv i 3D - utan specialglasögon. Amerikanska forskare har tagit fram en ny teknik som spås få stor spridning, uppger Vetenskapsradion.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/se-i-3d-utan-glasogon
<larsemil> alltså
<larsemil> jag har missat ett kommando som känns helt fundamentalt.
<larsemil> som är så klockrent att man aldrig vill hålla på med annat.
<larsemil> och ingen har berättat för mig om det.
<andol> larsemil: emacs?
<larsemil> andol: svär inte.
<larsemil> watch
<andol> Japp, watch kan vara klart trevligt.
<larsemil> det sjuka är att jag missat det helt
<larsemil> likaså har jag helt missat att man inte måste skriva mv{fil1,fil2,fil3} /mapp1 utan att det räcker att skriva mv fil1 fil2 fil3 /mapp1
<larsemil> suck!
 * realubot känner till watch.
<larsemil> det är väl charmen antar jag.
<larsemil> 14 år med linux och man lär sig något nytt varje dag.
<realubot> Innebär detta att realubot är en poweruser?
<larsemil> realubot: det är väl ingen som någonsin trott något annat?
<realubot> larsemil: Nej. Det har du rätt i.
<larsemil> hörde att det var någon som trodde att du var ett alter-ego till linus torvalds.
<bamsefar> larsemil: :D
<larsemil> mv: flytt mellan enheter misslyckades: ”programmering/bash” till ”/home/larsemil/programmering/bash”; kan inte ta bort målet: Är en katalog
<larsemil> jag fattar inte
<larsemil> varför får jag det där?
<larsemil> jag skriver mv programmering/* /home/larsemil/programmering/
<larsemil> ska den inte ta alla mapparna då?
<larsemil> vafasiken
<larsemil> den har ju skapat mapparna men missat innehållet typ
<larsemil> rsync!
<andol> larsemil: Notera att * expandera utav skalet och inte utav mv. Pröva att göra motsvarande echo, och vad hur det expanderas.
<larsemil> rsync ordnar biffen.
<larsemil> på tal om bra kommandon liksom
<andol> Jorå, rsync är bra, men det motsäger ju inte vinsten med att bekanta sig med hur skalet expanderar?
<larsemil> jo. det orkar man inte så här tidigt. :D
 * andol har redan varit vaken tre timmar.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har du svensk locale i ditt linux?
<larsemil> bamsefar: mm
<larsemil> andol: kvart över fem gick jag upp. :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: VArför i hela friden då?
<larsemil> bamsefar: standard-ubuntu och inte orka fixa
<andol> larsemil: jomendåså :)
<larsemil> andol: jag har en liten krabat som hjälper mig upp på morgnarna
<maxjezy> godmorgon kaptenrövskägg!
<Barre> larsemil: wtf! hur i hela friden förstår du eventuella felmedelanden? Inget ont om Daniel Nylanders hårda arbete, men dator-språk på svenska skulle lika gärna kunna vara på rövarsproket :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Exakt
<larsemil> jag har väl lite mer brainz än er då. ;)
<Barre> uppenbarligen
<larsemil> Barre: HeMan kolla #DOD taggen på twitter idag.
<larsemil> Barre: HeMan ni kommer älska den
<larsemil> Vad sa Che Guevara när han gick till frisören? Ta lite på topparna, men låt skägge vara
<delhage> höhö
<larsemil> Vet du varför Jimmy Åkesson alltid är sen till jobbet? Han vill vara sist
<Barre> larsemil: göteborgshumor idag? =)
<larsemil> tydligen dåliga ordvitsars dag på twitter
<andol> larsemil: På tal om dylik humor, inte så att du som UNF:are kommer ihåg t-shiarna "Inte fan Superman" (med matchande stort S), eller var det före din tid? :)
<larsemil> andol: SÅ mycket äldre än mig är du inte.
<larsemil> klart jag minns
<Barre> vet nu hur det är att åka cabriolet?
<Barre> svar: otäckt
<Barre> *instant rimshot*
<delhage> Barre: vilken support frågade efter ditt lösenord?
<Barre> vet ni vilken fågel som kan minst?  can-nada-gåsen
<Barre> *instant rimshot*
<larsemil> :D
<delhage> a dyslectic man walks into a bra...
<larsemil> lyckans ost!
<Barre> vet ni hur många som gpr i tysklan?    : (utalas på göteborska) Gör-meny
<Barre> s/gpr/bor/
<larsemil> Vet ni vad gorbatjoff sa dagen efter tjernobyl-olyckan?
<larsemil> Igår ba'tjoff
<Barre> vet ni hur många som bor i stockholm?      en dryg milion?
<bamsefar> Haha
<Barre> delhage: det är någon på vår interna support. Jag vägrar skicka e-post med lösenord i.. om han är admin får han resetta mitt lösen, så jag gav honom ett förslag på lösen han kunde ändra till... är jag jobbig nu?
<andol> Barre: Ifall de har admin-privligier, varför behöver de ens ditt lösenord, ens i ny form?
<delhage> Barre: nä, nån som frågar efter lösen borde få sparken
<larsemil> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Barre> larsemil: huh!
<Barre> andol: fråga inte mig, jag skall läsa tillbaka en fil från klientbackup, problemet är att vi bytt backupprogramvara och jag har bytt PC så jag kommer inte åt mina gamla repositories p.g.a. cert, os.v.
<hexabit> Och man hittar till Subways här nere på hörnet genom att googla på deras Mackadress
<hexabit> ;)
<Barre> *instant rimshot*
<larsemil> Barre: vet du hur man vet att hitler var dålig på golf? Han tog sig aldrig ur bunkern.
 * realubot skrattar så han kissar på sig.
<delhage> har alla fått en överdos göteborg idag eller? ;)
<maxjezy> larsemil, vet du hur man vet att det är en svensk som joinat #ubuntu ?
<maxjezy> han berättar det ganska omgående
<maxjezy> MOHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAH!
<maxjezy> näh, jag kan inte komma på något roligt själv
<Barre> larsemil: btw... detta visade inte jag va? (https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=1e01e51471543475ab798465ea210e46)      <- Coffe är med på ett litet hörn :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Ojdå
<Yaroze> nån som vet en billig ssl ca?
<maxjezy> någon som känner till något webb hotell som tar betalt i bitcoins?
<maxjezy> eller har det betalningsalternativet iaf
<maxjezy> och även domänköp
<Barre> bamsefar: tjusigt va?
<bamsefar> Barre: Verkligen
<andol> maxjezy: Domän kan du i alla fall köpa via namecheap - http://www.namecheap.com/support/payment-options/bitcoin.aspx
<maxjezy> andol, tack :)
<maxjezy> andol, har du egna erfarenheter från dem?
<andol> maxjezy: Nix, men tycker mig i alla fall ha läst mer bra än dåligt om dem.
<maxjezy> de verkar ju ganska avancerade iaf
<maxjezy> många produkter och seriöst intryck
<Coffe> Barre:  wall of fame ? :)
<Barre> Coffe: eller hur :)
<epzil0n> någon som har koll på varför ubuntu verkar ha skippat broadcom-wl drivrutinerna?
<epzil0n> 12.10 funkar bra med mitt bcm4313 men 13.04 funkar inte alls :(
<epzil0n> hm, samma sak med xubuntu 13.04 beta så nått skit är det ju för nu kör jag med xubuntu 12.10 och där funkar det bra
<ehlu> Herregud vad drygt det är med inkompetetna receptionister som kopplar en fel vart man än ska!
<Coffe> eftersom det du uttrycker dig om flertalet personer.. så kanske de inte är dom som det är fel på ?
<epzil0n> en lösning verkar vara att tillåta proprietära drivrutiner under installation men var gör man det då, har inte sett något sådant val?
<andol> epzil0n: Propertiära drivrutiner finns ju redan med under installation, de som bor i restricted. Däremot finns det ju även sådana Ubuntu inte har rätt att distribuera, och dem är det ju svårare att ha med under själva installationen...
<epzil0n> men det funkade i 12.10 men inte längre
<epzil0n> visst 13.04 inte klar.. men skumt vilket fall
<epzil0n> ska testa en gång till
<epzil0n> hm, invalid or corrupt kernel får jag nu :/
<epzil0n> nu funka det, fick välja testa ubuntu inte default :/
<epzil0n> nope kan inte connecta så nått skit e det
<epzil0n> detta var ju mongo, nu funkar det men bara om jag använder en sttisk ip adress :/
<epzil0n> additional drivers - broadcom 802.11 linux sta wireless source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)
<epzil0n> jaja, shit happens obviously :D
<ePax> prova med ndiswrapper och windows conf filer för broadcom... jag ahr för mig att det fungerade bra för min del då jag hade liknande problem
<ehlu> ePax: :)
<ehlu> Har du börjat dissa mig på facebook din jävel?
<ehlu> Tydligen på irssi me!
<larsemil> barre:hittade inget moln
<Barre> wtf?
<Barre> larsemil: det måste ligga hos dig, det fungerade för coffe och två andra testpersoner :/
<Coffe> larsemil:  du är kanske inte med på innelistan :P
<Barre> larsemil: det är inte så att du försöker via en iPhone?
<Barre> larsemil: det verkar vara något problem (läs bug) i det temat :/
<epzil0n> ePax: funkar ok nu så nöjd
<ePax> ehlu, jag satt på toan när jag skrev till dig på face :D
<ePax> ehlu, hörru vissa jobbar här
<ePax> :D
<epzil0n> fuck nu e åäö skumma igen :/
<ehlu> ePax: Jag jobbar också :P
<ehlu> Dock har jag en liten paus nu :P
<ePax> å då facebookar man :D
<ePax> ehlu, har du wp nu? nu är du elite :D
<ehlu> ePax: har och har, jag labbar med det lokalt än så länge :)
<ePax> labba med responsive design på en gång :D
<ehlu> ePax: Måste ju jobba lite nu ;) Får ta det ikväll haha
<ePax> haha gör så :D
<ehlu> Vad gör du imorgon? :)
<ePax> samma som jag gjorde idag... jobbar :D
<ePax> gör*
<ehlu> Men inte hela dagen :P
<ehlu> Jag kommer till hufvudstaden antagligen, ta en bira? :)
<ePax> nä då... till 4-5
<ehlu> Jobbar du inte på sveavägen? Isåfall möt upp mig på centralen.
<ePax> Vi skulle kunna göra det... ska se bara med sambon så att inte hon har planerat in nåt
<ePax> japp
<ePax> när kommer du
<ehlu> Jag vet inte, jag är inte på kontoret imorgon. Jobbar hemifrån ;) Så kommer väl sikta på att landa med tåget vid 4 tiden kanske.
<Barre> *wuiii---chhhh*
<ehlu> Vore kul, har ju inte träffat dig på ett bra tag. Har ju till och med hunnit träffa Marko :P
<ePax> Jag kan kolla hur länge han jobbar imorrn så kanske vi kan ta öl alla tre
<Coffe> ePax:  jobbar du oxå på sveavägen ?
<realubot> En sak som jag saknar i Fx är att kunna markera ett ord, hägerklicka och söka MEN även lägga till sökord.
<lag^> :o
<realubot> Dessutom undrar jag om det finns någon keyboard shortcut för att söka efter ett markerat ord så man slipper högerklicka?
<realubot> lag^: Va?
<lag^> Kan du göra det i andra webläsare ens?
<Barre> ehh... varför kontrollerar min icinga bara de åtta första teknena i mitt lösenord? exempel, jag sätter mitt lösenord till 'hemligtlösenord', då släpper icinga in mig när jag bara skriver 'hemligtl', faktum är att den släpper in mig även om jag fyller på med skräp efter de första åtta tecknena, eg: 'hemligtlÄÄÖÄÖSDASDÄASDASDASJKDKLASDJKLSJKLD'   wft?
<HeMan> Barre: ouch
<andol> Barre: Ser din htpasswd-fil ut något i stil med "andreas:.oSo91zDkpWqs", alltså utan hash-prefix innehållandes $?
<Barre> andol: ja, nått sånt ja....
<andol> Barre: I sådant verkar det som om du har ett tradionellt crypt(). Använda htpasswd för att sätta lösenordet på nytt, med vad som helst annat. Default borde vara md5, som i alla fall kollar fulllängd.
<Barre> andol: check...
<Barre> !kaka| andol
<ubot2> andol: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> andol: -d (crypt) var default!?!... körde -s (SHA) istället... danke
<andol> Givet tillräckligt ny libc ska man förövrigt kunna slänga in både sha256 och sha512, komplett med rotering, även om man då behöver använda något annat än htpasswd, såsom mkpasswd.
<ePax> Coffe, Japp... du med? :D
<Coffe> ePax:  japps bor på den med.
<ePax> Coffe, Hehe vad jobbig du har det :D
<Coffe> ePax:  inte alls :)
<ePax> (;
<blurk> Det är i April som nästa version av ubuntu släpps va?
<lag^> oktober och april brukar det väl vara ja
<blurk> ok.
<andol> blurk, lag^: Jupp, därav versionnumren, år.månad
<lag^> andol: iknow
<andol> lag^: Funderade både en och två vevor ifall jag även skulle inkludera dig i kommentaren. Verkar som om jag tänkte fel där, sorry.
<lag^> haha
<lag^> äsch
<xinef> Någon som är bra på ellära?
<HeMan> !ask | xinef
<ubot2> xinef: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Peyam> hej sötnosar
<Dynamit> hej alla glada
<Dynamit> har vi någon nörd på dnsmasq inne?
<Dynamit> och närvarande vid datorn
<Dynamit> måste ha dnsmasq för att kunna boota OpenWRT för att sedan kunna flasha det till min nya router
<Dynamit> men den gnäller om ip-rangen
<Dynamit> fast jag gör som det står på http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/mikrotik/rb450g
<Peyam> inte jag
<Dynamit> bara jag får igång dnsmasq så klarar jag mig säkert själv
<Dynamit> ska rätta mig
<Dynamit> det är dhcp rangen den gnäller på
<Dynamit> och bara för de så kanske jag kommit på lösningen nu
<Dynamit> nix det var fel
<epzil0n> åååååå
<epzil0n> ääääää
<epzil0n> öööööö
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaam
<Peyam> glad newroz på er mina kära svenska polare
<MarkusDB1> Hej kanalen, jag är en sån där som inte gillar unity. Kan mint mate vara en bra dist för mig? Jag kör 11.04 ubuntu idag, men gamla gnome, och börjar bli dags att uppgradera.
<epzil0n> ja och kanelen är ju najs oxo ;)
<epzil0n> cinnamon alltså :P
<epzil0n> den har ju mognat rejält tycker jag och 1.6.7 är riktigt trevlig
<epzil0n> brukade dra in deras filhanterare nemo, men nu i ubuntu 13.04 så har man ju äntligen fixat en vettig dito med flikar :)
<einand> hur accepterar jag en filöverföring i issi över ssh
<ehlu> Godkväll
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaaam
<ehlu> aleykum
<Peyam> khobi?
<ehlu> ?
<Peyam> läget
<ehlu> Trött
<ehlu> Du?
<Peyam> helt okej
<Peyam> laddar ner porr
<ehlu> lol
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> vad är den där magneten?
<Peyam> magnet länk
<Philip5> polismagnet så de kan komma och ta dig
<Peyam> nu vet jag
<Peyam> qtorrent verkar inte känna igen programmet
<Peyam> länken
<Peyam> borde byta
<ehlu> Betalar du inte för dina filmer? :O
<Peyam> porrfilmer?
<Peyam> nej
<ehlu> Tvekar ju på att du betalar för dina andra filmer :)
<ehlu> Netflix <3
<Peyam> vf skulle jag betala?
<Peyam> finns ju kolla online
<Peyam> ladda knappt ner ngt bara kolla online
<Peyam> på swefilm.com eller andra hemsidor
<ehlu> 79 kronor i månaden för dyrt? :)
<Peyam> 79 kr för dyr ja
<ehlu> För hur mycket film du vill?
<_Trullo> rätt bra deal det
<ehlu> Tänk om ingen hade betalat eller gått på bio, då hade det inte funnits några filmer.
<Peyam> ja. jag kan ju nu se på hur mkt film jag vill gratis
<Peyam> bio är inte bara titta på film . det är en upplevelse också
<Peyam> jag kollar bara på film
<Peyam> många många vet att de kan kolla online utan o betala
<Peyam> men ändå går de på bio
<Peyam> för de vill uppleva ngt
<ehlu> Ska göra inbrott och sno din dator, jag menar den är ju gratis för mig. Varför ska jag köpa en ny när jag kan ta en gratis? :)
<Peyam> precis men om jag vill kan ja GE den till dig
<Peyam> och dete precis det folk på internet gör
<Peyam> De delar med sig
<ehlu> Av något som inte är deras att dela med sig utav?
<Peyam> hur vet du att det inte e deras?
<Peyam> vf anklagar folk så där
<Peyam> du vill betala gör det!
<Peyam> du kan inte tvinga mig o betala
<ehlu> Hur jag vet att det inte är deras? Jag tror inte att någon som äger en hollywood film lägger upp den på internet. Och nej jag kan inte tvinga dig och kommer aldrig ens försöka, men menar att du inte inser vad som skulle hända om ALLA tänkte som dig.
<Peyam> eller så köper jag filmer och lägger upp den `eller så köper jag den?
<Peyam> ni kapitalistiska it nördar har förstört IT världen
<ehlu> Jasså?
<ehlu> Utveckla gärna vad du menar
<Peyam> du förstår vad jag menar
<ehlu> Faktiskt inte haha
<Peyam> du borde. ska vi snart betala för vi andas också
<Peyam> Hollywood borde satsa på biosalonger
<Peyam> inte privatpersoner
<Peyam> tack vare vi nerladdare har hollywood blivit så känd
<Peyam> pga privatepersonernas recentioner har filmer blivit bättre
<Peyam> puckon
<Peyam> nu har jag laddat ner min film
<Peyam> och jag ska snart runka till den
<Peyam> adjööö
<ehlu> Tönt, precis när jag ska komma med min punchline :P
<gaisten> varför blir han aldrig bannad?
<ehlu> Förstår inte heller det
<ehlu> Hade honom på ignore förut, men har ny klient nu
<ehlu> Fråga HakanS nu när han är här :)
<HakanS> ehlu: Vem ska ställa en fråga till mig?
<gaisten> HakanS: jag undrade hur peyam inte kan vara bannad än
<HakanS> gaisten: Det är OP:arna som bestämmer det.
<ehlu> HakanS: Trodde du var OP?
<ehlu> Blandade ihop dig med Nafallo förlåt
<HakanS> ehlu: Ingen orsak.
<ehlu> http://feeds.feedburner.com/Bajenpodden
<ehlu> Oj, fel paste
<maxjezy> jag anser att information ska vara tillgänglig för granskning
<maxjezy> film är inte bara njutning, det kan vara lärorikt
<maxjezy> man kan studera film
<maxjezy> men, njuter man medans man tittar, då ska man skämmas om man inte betalat
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-22
<epzil0n> hej alla glada nattsuddare.. om det nu finns några sådana?
<ehlu> SÃ¥klart vi finns :)
 * epzil0n tycker ubuntu 13.04 är en trevlig bekantskap :)
<epzil0n> hehe vilken tur :)
<ehlu> Åh är den släppt?
<epzil0n> daily builds
<ehlu> Ah ok.
<epzil0n> men kommer snart :P
<epzil0n> stabil ändå tycker jag
<ehlu> Kör bara linux på servern nu mera efter inköpet av min MacBook ;)
<ehlu> SÃ¥ underbart
<epzil0n> fast det var skumt att jag inte kunde ansluta till mitt wlan via dhcp utan fick själv sätta IPet, mysko minst sagt :/
<epzil0n> ja gillar man mac så
 * ehlu <3 OS X
<epzil0n> snygga är dom ju i alla fall, fast dyra tycker jag
<ehlu> Jo, enda nackdelen kanske
<epzil0n> jag köpte en snygg ultrabook för typ halva priset så rätt nöjd ändå :P
<epzil0n> älskar mina bakgrundsbelysta tangenter så najs :)
<ehlu> Mjo, fick den billigt genom jobbet :)
<epzil0n> det är ju inte fel
<ehlu> Nae :P
<epzil0n> vad jobbar du med då?
<ehlu> Försäljning
<epzil0n> ok
<epzil0n> själv är jag arbetsbefriad för tillfället eller mellan två jobb som man säger :D
<ehlu> Ahh haha :D
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> blev sugen på att installera ubuntu på min nexus 7 :P
<ehlu> :P
<ehlu> Nae måste diska, brb
<epzil0n> fast det är bara förhandsvisning än så länge, men läste precis att 14.04 ska funka på mobiler, plattor och så :)
<epzil0n> ok, ha det så kul :P
 * epzil0n ska kolla om netflix har nått att titta på :)
<realubot> Hallå tjetjener!
 * realubot hälsar på alla personer i kanalen som kommer från Tjetjenien och som är vakna just nu.
<realubot> Det verkar vara dålig uppslutning ...
<lag^> Ja. Du får ju hälsa på oss också förfan!
<realubot> lag^: Där fick jag dig. Det är det jag har misstänkt hela tiden.
<realubot> Att du är tjetjen. Det är säkert därför du är uppe på nätterna också.
<lag^> Jomenvisst.
<realubot> Jomennej. Så är det ju inte.
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> barre försökte via android
<larsemil> barre fick : hittade inget moln
<larsemil> kan kolla när jag kommer till jobbet så fungrar det säkert
<andol> Morgens
<Barre> larsemil: mysko... jag får felsöka ikväll, måste sätta mig i bilen och åka till norrköping :/
<andol> Barre: Norrköping är bra. De har spårvagnar, precis som i Göteborg.
<Barre> som stockholm då ;)
<andol> Barre: Jo, men har Stockholm ett fotbollslag vars namn börjar på IFK? :)
<Barre> andol: vet inte, jag är så otroligt ointresserad av sport så jag skulle inte kunna gissa om så är fallet =)
<Barre> hmm.. finns inte thunderbird lightning med i standard repo?
<Barre> nåja.. vi ses.. tjo, tjo...
<larsemil> Barre: nu såg jag. sweet med roundcube-integrering!
<larsemil> igår installerade jag osx på min dator.
<larsemil> arwin Emil-Hackintoh.local 12.2.0 Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<andol> larsemil: Hört att OSX ska vara ett rätt skoj operativsystem, men är det verkligen redo för Skrivbordet? :)
<larsemil> :D
<Yaroze> :P
<MadPig> Någon här som har en ASIC-låda för Bitcoin-brytning?
<MadPig> Finns sådana ens i Sverige alls?
<MadPig> Finns knappt att få tag på alls.
<ehlu> ePax: Sluta IRCa börja jobba!
<ePax> ehlu, Det kallas för multitaskin... du vet det där som inte exister i apple world :D
<ePax> multitasking*
<ehlu> Hahaha! Du kommer aldrig släppa det där va?
<ePax> haha skojar ju :D
<ehlu> Tönt!
<ehlu> :D
<ePax> Du töntar har apple prylar :D
<andol> ehlu: Vi som irc:ar som en del utav jobbet då? :)
<ehlu> andol: Det är okej, men jag vet att det inte ingår i ePax arbetsuppgifter ;)
<ePax> andol, Söker ni fler medarbetare ? :)
<ePax> ehlu, haha av någon konstig andledning så har du rätt :D
<maxjezy> irc finns i blodet efter 15 online!
<ehlu> ePax: Haha, nu har jag gjort klart med mina planer. Ska snart åka till tåget :)
<ehlu> Fortfarande törstig? :)
<andol> ePax: Främst i Norge och i Polen just nu tror jag.
<ePax> det var lite kul att förklara för folk på jobbet efter att de har lyssnat på låten "Ann - Bot" eller vad den nu heter... vad IRC är och vad en bot är
<ePax> haha kul :D
<ehlu> Boten Anna? :)
<ePax> japp
<ePax> det fattades visst ett A
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Du som är boten ;)
<ePax> AETT
<ePax> hon kan banna mig lalalala
<ehlu> Ska du dra från jobbet 16 eller?
<ePax> fast det låter som om han säger "båt"
<ehlu> Ja, och i videon åker han trampbåt.
<ePax> ehlu, vet ej det är en hel del folk på jobbet så jag måste nog stanna ett tag till
<ehlu> ePax: Jag landar 18:35 :) Möt upp mig då så ska jag visa dig hur en riktigt dator ska se ut ;)
<ePax> andol, vad ingår i arbetsupgifter som har med irc att göra?
<ePax> haha
<ePax> det är nog sent
<ePax> då är jag säkert lagom lullig och ligger på soffan hemma :D
<ehlu> Ja eller så slutar du vara en sån gammal gubbe och möter mig :)
<ePax> ÄPPLE? riktig dator? nikke är du redan full?
<ePax> :D
<andol> ePax: Kommunicerar med mina geografiskt spridda Sysadmin-kollegor.
<ePax> nikke du sa 4... nu säger du 6... tåget kommer säkert få strul på vägen som ex att ett trä ramlar på spåret osv... SJ storys
<ePax> andol, nice...
<ePax> andol, vad jobbar ni med för övrigt?
<ehlu> Fast jag är chefen, jag bestämmer :)
<ePax> ehlu, inte över SJ
<ePax> :D
<ePax> haha
<andol> ePax: Bekant med Opera Mini?
<ePax> andol, mobil version av operan?
<ehlu> ePax: Under 3 månader så har tåget endast strulat 2 gånger. Ganska bra betyg ändå :)
<andol> ePax: Tja, finns iofs två mobila versioner utav Opera; dels Opera Mobile som är en vanlig mobil webbläsare, och sen Opera Mini där mycket utav renderingen sker på våra servrar.
<ePax> ehlu, och du har åkt 4 ggr med tåg under 3 månader?
<ehlu> ePax: Har åkt minst 20 :)
<ePax> andol, oki. det visste jag inte
<andol> ePax: Det beror på att du inte bor i Ryssland eller Södra Asien :P
<ePax> andol, haha :D
<andol> ePax: Just att rendering sker på serversidan är ju extra värdefullt ifall man sitter på långsam uppkoppling och/eller vek telefon, vilket ju är något som gäller olika mycket lite beroende på olika platser i världen.
<ePax> andol, Det var det jag tänkte på precis... dålig upkoppling osv
<ePax> :D
<maxjezy> andol, är det inte så att webläsaren renderar lite sämre kvalitet av bilder osv?
<maxjezy> först snappar ni in bilderna, och sedan konverterar dem
<maxjezy> och levererar
<maxjezy> till mini
<andol> maxjezy: Det är en del utav pusslet.
<maxjezy> jag använde mini på den tiden då surfmobiler var asdyra, mini funkade på mobiler som knappt va avsedda för surfande
<maxjezy> jag anser mig vara en del av pusslet varför opera har nått sin framgång
<maxjezy> ger mig en varm känsla i kroppen
<andol> maxjezy: tack :)
<andol> ePax: Hursom, finns även att installerad på iPhone såväl som Android, så är du nyfniken kan du ju alltid installera.
<maxjezy> andol, du ska inte tacka mig, det ska dina norska kollegor göra! men tack :)
<maxjezy> jag fixade kontoren där under ett par dagar för många år sedan
<maxjezy> nya stolar och bord
<maxjezy> antar att det ger programmerare och andra nördar motivation till att koda bättre och se på framtiden ljusare
<maxjezy> aja, skryta över sina insatser gör en inte häftigare
<maxjezy> känslan sitter där den sitter
<andol> maxjezy: Joförtusan. Fick själv just ett sådant där maskin-höjbart skrivbord, och visst är det trevligt att kunna växla mellan att arbeta ståendes respektive sittandes.
<maxjezy> ah, har haft sånt bord själv
<maxjezy> helt underbart att ta kunder både sittandes, liggandes och ståendes.
<ePax> haha :D
<ehlu> Dom borden är trevliga :)
<maxjezy> jepp, ska skaffa ett hit hem
<maxjezy> rundat hörnbord
<tobbe__> hi all
<tobbe__> a new bond on ubuntu and woold like to know few things
<tobbe__> if any one want to help me thru
<gaisten> tobbe__: hiho, whats seems to be the officer problem?
<tobbe__> i have just installed ubuntu and my mouse does not works as it have to be
<gaisten> what kind of mouse is it? and whats the problem with it?
<gaisten> you dont happend to be swedish btw?
<tobbe__> it is a Deltaco model
<tobbe__> it does not mouve as it was on windows
<tobbe__> but not all the time
<gaisten> does not move at all?
<tobbe__> just now it is mouving quite ok
<tobbe__> very heavy mouves
<tobbe__> it seems like it is freezeng for a moment
<gaisten> ah ok
<tobbe__> it is possible to find some drivers
<gaisten> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tobbe__> where can i se the version because i did an uppgrade
<gaisten> type this command into a terminal
<gaisten> lsb_release -a | grep Release
<tobbe__> i did start whith 10 something
<ehlu> :O
<ehlu> Varför pratar ni engelska haha
<gaisten> frågade om han var svensk men fick inget svar :)
<ehlu> tobbe låter ju ganska svenskt :P
<gaisten> tyckte det jag med
<tobbe__> inte vet jag utom jag trodde att det var engelska som gäller här
<gaisten> därav ubuntu-se :D
<ehlu> Hahaha dagens garv!
<tobbe__> vist vad dom man är
<tobbe__> tack
<ehlu> Inget personligt haha, förlåt men det såg så kul ut
<gaisten> Kul att man får vara lite internationell ibland ;)
<ehlu> :D
<tobbe__> ok hur gör man för att veta vilket version jag kör
<gaisten> kör kommandot jag skrev förut
<ehlu> lsb_release -a
<ehlu> grep release
<tobbe__> ärligt talat om man fattar varandra det kvittar vilket språk så länge jag fattar
<gaisten> underlättar dock för andra att prata svenska ;)
<tobbe__> hur och vart skall man använda commondot
<gaisten> du skriver det rakt in i valfri terminal
<gaisten> tobbe__: är det en laptop du andvänder?
<tobbe__> peka på en är du snäl
<gaisten> tryck Alt+F2 och skriv gnome-terminal
<maxjezy> borde finnas en #ubuntu-swenglish
<gaisten> tobbe__: eller så letar du runt i vad du nu har för startmenyer efter terminalen
<tobbe__> jag tror att jag måste träna en stund för att upptäcka denna ny leksak och jag återkommer senare
<gaisten> tobbe__: do it
<tobbe__> tack för hjälpen
<tobbe__> bara en sak
<gaisten> if only ifs and buts were candy and nuts
 * maxjezy lOlS!
<tobbe__> om man vill installera program som är windows baserat
<tobbe__> kan man göra det på ubuntu?
<gaisten> tobbe__: då kollar du först på http://appdb.winehq.org/ för att se om det finns något stöd
<tobbe__> tack
<maxjezy> tobbe_, också kan du fråga här i kanalen tex om det finns ett motsvarande program för linux
<tobbe__> jag återkommer när jag har mer grep
<tobbe__> det skall jag göra men jag måste först kunna hantera vad jag har framför mej
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du suttit på dustin och sucktat efter någor mer kameragodis då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: en annan roade sig precis med att uppdatera firmware på sina radio flash triggers till kameran :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, naj, sitter i blender nu och leker
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde du lekte med din kamera
<maxjezy> Philip5, designar ju fram saker till kameran
<Philip5> aha, så klart
<maxjezy> man kan ju 3d printa massa tillbehör
<Philip5> just ja
<maxjezy> jobbar lite på en lösning för att få in pengar med till det
<maxjezy> printers är ju inte billiga
<maxjezy> :/
<johanbr> maxjezy: vilken sorts kameratillbehör funkar bra att 3d-printa?
<Philip5> johanbr: lens caps kanske ;)
<maxjezy> johanbr, delar till hemmabyggen kanske?
<maxjezy> kamerariggar och skit
<johanbr> aha...
<maxjezy> tror alla skulle ha nytta av 3d printers
<maxjezy> om man nu inte är miljonär och kan köpa allt färdigt
<maxjezy> men endå, möjligheten att kunna få en produkt precis som man vill ha den
<Screedo> Hej i kanalen
<lag^> hej Screedo
<tobbe_> vem e den där tobbe__    lite för snarlikt mitt nick
<einand> idag lärde jag mig att mina websidor är censurerade i kina
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-23
<realubot> einand: Hur lärde du dig det?
<einand> för dom finns inte i kinas google
<einand> irriterandd
<einand> fick fixa en tunnel
<einand> känns som halva internet saknas
<ewook> ./split-deluxe
<realubot> Endast förstasidan är gratis. Annars krävs prenumeration: http://hallandsposten.se/
<realubot> Är detta framtiden för tidningar på Nätet?
<realubot> En sak som också är intressant är att tidningen ägs av Stampen AB som även ger ut Götlaborgs-Posten.
<realubot> Hur klistrar man in i Nano så att urklippet hamnar där markören står? Tycker att Ctrl+Alt+V sabbar positioneringen.
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<andol> Morgens
<Screedo> allt väl?
<andol> Jorå
<andol> Lider lite utav dygnsrytm bara :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> varit iväg?
<andol> Nejdå, bara tidiga mornar jag trivs med under veckan, men som kanske varit lite skönt att slippa under helgen.
<Screedo> jo
<cHarNe2> vem var det som förespråkade bitcoin härom dagen?
<cHarNe2> http://cornucopia.cornubot.se/2013/03/max-keisers-pump-and-dump-och-bitcoin.html
<MadPig> Vad menas med att vara "medlem" i ett parti egentligen? Det verkar skilt från att vara en väljare (röstare)?
<MadPig> Och samtidigt inte samma sak som att vara en faktisk... eh... person... i offentligheten.
<Philip5> medlem är man när man gått med i partiets förening... som att vara medlem i vilken föreing som helst
<wilmer> två datorer. Båda kör samba. En utdelad mapp till sambaguest... På den andra datorn får jag felmeddelandet "Kunde inte montera platsen; Misslyckades med att hämta utdelningslista från servern" Vad är det för fel???
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: händer så här på lördagseftermiddagen då?
<swecarp> inte mycke är trött det kanske blir en power nap
<Philip5> powernaps är underskattade
<swecarp> jag tar en varje dag på lunchen på jobbet
<realubot> Alkohol är också underskattat. Ungdomar som dricker för lite riskerar att bli isolerade och deprimerade.
<Philip5> lyxigt. tänk om fler kunde göra så utan att folk tittade snett på en
<realubot> Mina powernaps brukar vara 4-8 h.
<realubot> Det kanske är tur att man inte har ett jobb så att man har en lunch så att man tar 4 h powernaps på jobbet.
<swecarp> Philip5:  det roliga är att vilosängen står i lunchrummet men jag lyckas somna trots att folk pratar
<Philip5> hehe
<swecarp> power nap time ses om en stund
<Stirner> hej kanalen =)
<andol> Hej Stirner
<Stirner> Hur är läget med andol då?
<einand> sover realubot ?
<Screedo> han visade sitt jag och åkte till blåkulla :)
<Philip5> andol: skrämde du iväg han?! :O
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> ngn med xubuntu kunnande?
<einand> är det normalt att hårdiskar blir grymt varma
<gaisten> einand: nae, mina brukar ligga runt 50
<einand> min laptop blir hemskt varm
<gaisten> det är väl rätt normalt :) inte många som är välkylda vad jag stött på
<einand> tycker aldrig den blev det förr
<einand> men men
<einand> gillar inte ssd, men kanske kan vara en bra grej för att slippa bränna sig
<gaisten> gillar inte?
<gaisten> whats not to like :D
<einand> bränner ut dom rätt snabbt
<gaisten> är nog ingen fara för medelandvändaren
<gaisten> jag sänkte swapiness, mer orkade jag inte bry mig om att slita på disken
<einand> njea, men jag är ingen medel användare
<gaisten> har du nån trevlig databas som skriver som en häst till disken eller :D
<einand> nä, men fotograferar
<einand> skrivver kanske 30-100GB om dagen till disken
<gaisten> på laptopen? varför inte skaffa en nas?
<einand> jobbigt att bära på en nas
<andol> Philip5: Jupp, lite utav mitt fredagsnöje
<andol> Philip5: Ja, bortsett ifrån att det är lördag idag då förstås.
<swecarp> kena Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kena mittbena
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vad görs?
<swecarp> inte mycke Kurdistan  det rullar på här i sorgens hus
<Kurdistan> swecarp, har din mor gått bort? :(
<swecarp> ja i torsdags
<Kurdistan> I så fall beklagar jag din sorg
<Kurdistan> Tungt. MÃ¥ hon vila i frid.
<swecarp> det är ok ett glädje ämne är att jag har en bild med i mga3 som skärmsläckare
<Peyam> suppppp?
<Peyam> skriv äö swecarp
<Peyam> är du snäll
<huttan> här vare liv en lördagkväll =)
<Peyam> huttan: vänta
<huttan> Peyam: ??
<Peyam> huttan: skriv äö igen
<huttan> åäö
<Peyam> wtf
<Peyam> nu igen huttan
<huttan> åäö
<Peyam> nu ja
<Peyam> tack :D
<huttan> funka? =)
<Peyam> ja
<huttan> vad var fel?
<Peyam> butte från ISO-8859-1 till UFT-8
<Peyam> bytte*
<huttan> ah
<huttan> fan va skevt
<huttan> sitter o dricker morronkaffe
<Peyam> fan va nice
<Peyam> jag har inte ätit ngt idag
<huttan> inte jag heller
<huttan> o har fan inget hemma =(
<Peyam> vf inte?
<huttan> pizzerian stänger om 1h
<huttan> hehe, pallade inte handla denna veckan
<huttan> käkat ute :p
<Peyam> du hinner
<Peyam> till pizzerian
<huttan> mm, ska dit snart
<huttan> en kopp kaffe till bara
<Peyam> var bor du?
<huttan> jönköping
<Peyam> det e stängd här överallt
<Peyam> sthlm
<huttan> seriöst?
<huttan> trodde ni hade hemkörning 24/7 med allt möjligt där
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  hur funkar unity för dig här rullar det på som vanligt med den stabila KDE disten
<Peyam> ja kmr kosta mkt huttan
<Peyam> KDE är förvirrande
<huttan> Peyam: fan värt det :p
<Kurdistan> swecarp, sorry sega. gick till köket. ska genast läsa.
<Peyam> hur mkt blir det?
<Philip5> heja kde!
<swecarp> va är du vaken Philip5
<Kurdistan> swecarp, roligt så du har mga3 rullande nu? ja unity rullar på fint.
<huttan> när kommer ubuntu telefonen?
<huttan> om nån har koll
<Peyam> telfonen?
<Peyam> vad e det?
<huttan> dom skulle göra nån smart phone
<huttan> med ubuntu på
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  inte mga3 utan mga2 fortfarande
<huttan> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<Peyam> huttan: en mobil OS? det finns ju
<huttan> ah den är ute nu?
<Peyam> finns inte den ute? jag trodde den fanns
<swecarp> har inte gett mig på att dual bota
<huttan> jag vet inte, kollade för längesen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jaha nu fatta jag. så ett av dina bilder valdes som skärmsläckare? coolt. grattis!
<Peyam> huttan: är pizzorna stora?
<huttan> Peyam: ja
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  japp en aav mina bilder kom med
<huttan> Peyam: jönköping har bäst pizza i sverige
<huttan> Peyam: inget skämt =)
<Peyam> huttan: ligger jönköping nära gbg?
<huttan> typ 15mil öster om gbg
<huttan> mitt i landet
<swecarp> huttan:  skara har kanon fina pizzor
<Peyam> Eskilstuna ha rbästa
<Peyam> och borlänge
<huttan> nej nej
<huttan> testa jönköpings =)
<swecarp> Jönköping= kyrkor
<huttan> kyrkor o pizzor
<gaisten> glöm inte dreamhack
<Kurdistan> swecarp, grattis.
<swecarp> va serverar kytkorna pizzor nu
<huttan> aldrig varit på dh
<huttan> swecarp: ja, bytte ut nattvarden mot kebabpizza
<huttan> mycket mer populärt kan jag säga
<Peyam> stängd överallt fan
<huttan> inte bra
<Peyam> hittade en
<Peyam> http://pizza.nu/postnummer/17070
<Peyam> hutta http://pizza.nu/Stockholm/MK-sushi vad ska beställa?
<huttan> shit va fint me sushi
<Peyam> blir inte mätt av det
<huttan> Laxnigiri 10 bitar
<huttan> den hade jag kört
<Peyam> e den god?
<huttan> hehe
<huttan> om du gillar sushi =)
<Peyam> Nudel- och kycklingwok
<Peyam> ja men jag blir inte mätt av det
<huttan> ah, dom har varmt med
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  det är denna bilden som dom valde https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bvb46jjoratsvnm/oZWOntw5VP#f:f41577984.jpg
<huttan> epic, sånt ställe skulle man haft här
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nice
<Peyam> bilderna sög. man ska ha dual monitor
<Peyam> med dual background
<Peyam> swecarp: http://i46.tinypic.com/141iqo7.png
<Peyam> utkörnings avgift 220 huttan
<Peyam> wtf
<Peyam> det e ju skitmkt
<gaisten> rulles pizza örebro, 20 spänn i utkörningsavgift
<huttan> helvete
<gaisten> bam!
<huttan> beställde precis, men får gå o hämta själv :p
<Peyam> du kan ju äta den där också
<huttan> kollar hellre på sm i sc2 o käkar pizza :p
<Peyam> va fan ska jag äta
<Peyam> jag har råvarorna
<Peyam> men inge lust
<huttan> hehe
<Peyam> va fan ska jag göra asså
<Peyam> kan äta fitta men det e inge riktig mat
<Peyam> mowahahahaha
<Peyam> nej inge fitta här heller
<gaisten> huttan: vart hittade du sm i sc2?
<Peyam> fan va mkt jag har o göra
<Peyam> faaaaaaaan
<Peyam> undarra om jag ska va vaken inatt o mysa med Kurdistan
<Peyam> vad säger Kurdistan? jag du mys pys?
<Peyam> lite PKK snack?
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaam
<huttan> fan va gott de va
<huttan> gaisten: såg faktiskt en länk på aftonbladet
<huttan> gaisten: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/nojesbladetlive/nojeslive1/
<gaisten> huttan: skummt, hittade inget om det på teamliquid
<huttan> lite dåligt
<gaisten> jupp
<huttan> final snart
<huttan> så right on time =)
<gaisten> sweet
<huttan> naniwa vs runa
<huttan> tror jag
<gaisten> antar att thorzain inte ställde upp
<huttan> jag vet faktiskt inte
<huttan> men känns som han äger alla dem
<gaisten> prexis
<huttan> ganska tråkiga games faktiskt
<gaisten> haha, där var det mellanstadie-disco
<huttan> haha
<gaisten> scooter va länge sedan
<huttan> scooter ftw
<huttan> yes
<huttan> nä jag hade fel
<huttan> semi 2 är de visst
<Peyam> huttan: nice
<gaisten> allright
<Peyam> fixar kyckling med bruccoli och paprika med curry o sånt skit
<Peyam> ska äta med gurka och yoghurt
<huttan> bättre än pizza
<Peyam> amazin gha?
<Peyam> hade inga tomater
<Peyam> I feel so gay and happy
<Peyam> jag har 100 Mbs på nerladdning
<Peyam> wohooooooooo
<Peyam> somebody stop me !!!!!!!!!!!11
<gaisten> kunde jag så skulle jag ;)
<Peyam> vad laddar ni magnet länkar med?
<huttan> utorrent?
<Peyam> windows?
<huttan> nä ja kör osx
<huttan> men utorrent finns väl till alla
<Peyam> hittar inge på software center
<Peyam> tkr att ubuntu borde börja med automatkomplettering på alla softwares
<huttan> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/linux
<Peyam> some på mobiler
<huttan> vadå server
<Peyam> server?
<huttan> ja, kolla länken
<Peyam> vf e vuze so stor
<Peyam> ?
<huttan> den som kommer med ubuntu
<huttan> funkar inte magnet med den?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> ska testa
<gaisten> transmission funkar hur bra som helst
<Peyam> ohh jo det går
<Peyam> det var chrome som strulade
<huttan> mm, den har alltid funkat för mig med
<Peyam> på chrome?
<gaisten> mammaskeppskärnan, dagens ord
<huttan> hehe
<huttan> det eller när dom kallade viper för huggorm
<gaisten> =)
<huttan> haha
<Peyam> har ni kollat up vad horunge egentligen betyder?
<gaisten> extra roligt när han läspar lite också
<huttan> dom ska ge fan i o försvenska sc ord
<huttan> kan inte bli mer än fel
<gaisten> nix
<Peyam> "Horunge är en typografisk term för en ensam och ofullständig textrad eller ett ensamt ord, i början eller slutet av ett stycke, som hamnat på annan sida eller i annan spalt än resten av stycket."
<huttan> det va bra o veta
<Peyam> vsg
<Peyam> var noggrann med all ahorungar.
<Peyam> de kan vara viktiga
<huttan> jag har felanvänt det uttrycket ganska kraftigt tror jag
<Peyam> hmm
<huttan> egd
<Peyam> egd?
<gaisten> lite smått
<Peyam> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/221947_1695579791266_2877161_n.jpg
<Peyam> mitt rum
<Peyam> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579093_4472719538024_492898992_n.jpg
<Peyam> mitt rum igen
<Peyam> va tks huttan
<huttan> va?
<huttan> vill inte kommentera ditt pojkrum
<ehlu> Godkväll
<gaisten> afton
<ehlu> Precis kollat på James Bond Skyfall
<ehlu> Usch vad dålig!
<gaisten> härligt, den ligger oöppnat på soffbordet
<ehlu> Är du lite av en bond fan så kommer du inte gilla den.
<ehlu> Känns inte riktigt som bond stuket
<gaisten> det va lite bättre förr
<ehlu> Jo, det var ju det
<ehlu> gaisten: lust att hilighta mig en gång? :)
<gaisten> ehlu: sure
<ehlu> Klockrent :) Tack
<gaisten> ska få tummen ur och hitta någe till irssi
<ehlu> Jag letar efter ett bra tema :/
<gaisten> lenten är nice
<ehlu> url?
<gaisten> http://irssi.org/themes
<ehlu> http://tenr.de/snippets/irssi_themes/irssi_dark.png
<ehlu> Den kör jag just nu
<ehlu> Ganska så nice
<ehlu> http://tenr.de/snippets/
<ehlu> Sen så kör jag även nickcolor.pl
<gaisten> nicklist är rätt nice
<gaisten> om man gillar hur vanliga klienter ser ut
<gaisten> funkar sådär med screen dock
<ehlu> gaisten: Vill du ha nicklist rekomenderar jag annars weechat, den kan man få precis hur man vill :)
<ePax> *gäsp*
<ehlu> ePax: Får det lov att vara ett äpple? :)
<gaisten> ehlu: ok ska testa, men har kört irssi i 7 år :) blir svårt att bryta vanor
<ePax> hahah
<ehlu> Kickban på ePax !
<ePax> ehlu, umc umc
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> HAHAHA
<ehlu> STÖRD!
<ePax> haha
<ePax> hahaha
<ehlu> Jobbig jävel
<ehlu> Hittade ju hur man stänger av ljudet
<ePax> jag tänkte att äpple plingar av någon konstig anledning :D
<ehlu> Kommer online igen ;9
<ePax> hahah
<ehlu> Hahaha
<ePax> 5kit samma vi kan va här med
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Hahaha
<ePax> det är rätt så dött
<ePax> alla sover :D
<ePax> vad fick du pröjsa för äpplen?
<ehlu> Ubuntu är så 2005, Nu är det OS X som gäller. INSE!
<ePax> men sluta
<ehlu> Vet inte, jobbet pröjsar
<ePax> byt ikoner på OSX
<ePax> a JUSTEEE
<ePax> det går inte
<ehlu> Haha jag gjorde det igår!
<ehlu> Idiiii
<ePax> det du ser på skärmen det lär du se i 5 år framåt
<ePax> :D
<ePax> gör en dator personlig my ass
 * ehlu hatar känslan som uppstår när man inser att snuset är slut. 
<ePax> näää
<ehlu> Sluta vara så anti.
<ePax> vill du ha en genral portion white?
<ePax> jag öär inte anti jag är bara ärlig
<ePax> GUI snyggare ok
<ePax> allt annat
<ePax> för mig suger allt annat som inte har med linux att göra
<ehlu> ePax: Har en stock rapé i kylen ;9
<ePax> min ubuntu startar på 15 sec och stänger av sig på 5 och det gjorde det sedan 5 år
<ePax> var är allt annat där
<huttan> ehlu: håller helt med
<ehlu> Men slut för mig betyder slut i min närhet. Och just nu är det väldigt långt till köket.
<ePax> då måste man ha quad ssd och i7
<huttan> osx > ubuntu idag
<ePax> rape är som att stoppa en tepåse i munnen
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Du kommer åka på en rape om du inte slutar käfta emot nu :)
<ePax> hahah
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Kom ihåg, jag vet vart din brevlåda bor!
<ePax>  /j #APPLÄ
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> HAHA
<ePax> hahha
<ePax> jag vill ha en carbon x1
<ehlu> Som är?
<ePax> har 1 krona och det fattas 12999
<ePax> lenovo carbon x1 ultrabook
<ehlu> Ah den du visade förut?
<ePax> aaa
<ePax> allt annat suger eller ser ut som macbook air
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Hahaha
 * ePax äter chokolad och dricker öl... en blandning av bestk å sött
<ehlu> www.99mac.se
 * ehlu Spyr av tanken på öl!
<ePax> är det din nya webbsida eller?
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Haha nae
<ehlu> Nya favoriten :)
<ePax> hahah
<ehlu> Får du vara uppe såhär sent för sambon? :)
<ehlu> HAHA!
<ehlu> Tofflan själv!
<ePax> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.496975/oppen-kallkod---sa-borjade-det
<ePax> jo då
<ePax> hon sover
<ePax> på helgerna får jag vara det
<ePax> haha
<ePax> :D
 * ePax skojar
<ehlu> Hahaha!
<ehlu> Fyfan vad ont i huvudet jag har!
<ePax> för att det är tomt innuti
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Hahahaha så jävla svar på tal
<ePax> emptiness hearts
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> :P
<ePax> haha
<ehlu> ePax: Kör du 13.04 beta?
<ePax> jag är bara lite uttråkad... ska kolla om någon ny top gear har kommit ut
<ePax> nej då. 12.04 LTS
<ehlu> Ok
<ePax> orkar inte upgradera och bråka med diverse problem vid varje uppgradering
<ePax> uppgraderar varje 2-3 år :D
<Kurdistan> ehlu, kör du 13.04?
<ehlu> ePax: Vill du ha en present av mig?
<ehlu> Kurdistan: Nix :D
<ePax> ehlu, Lenovo carbon x1?
<ePax> ingen macbook air TACK
<ehlu> ePax: PM
<ePax> jag är inte MACkåt
<ehlu> :)
<Kurdistan> ehlu, 12.04?
<ehlu> Kurdistan: OS X
<ePax> Kurdistan, ehlu hamnad ei fel kanal... han trodde att man pratar om OSX här
<Kurdistan> ehlu, I see.
<Kurdistan> ePax, :) verkar så.
 * ehlu tror att ePax bara är avundsjuk!
<ePax> hahah
<ePax> nej då
<ePax> inte det minsta
<ePax> jag driver med dig bara
 * Kurdistan undrar varför man ska vara avundsjuk på OSX?
<ehlu> Jajaja jag kör os x blablabla
<huttan> xcode
<ehlu> ePax: Kaffe imorgon?
<Kurdistan> ehlu+ePax=vänner IRL :) antar jag?
<ehlu> Jag åker hem imorgon
<ehlu> Kurdistan: Nej försöker få till en blind date bara ;)
 * ehlu driver, vi känner varandra :)
<ePax> hahah
<ePax> Vi säger inte IRL utan AFK
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> HAHAHA!
<Kurdistan> ehlu tänk om ePax har 12 tår och 15 fingrar? :P
<ehlu> Kurdistan: Tro mig, det har han!
<ePax> Kurdistan, 3 tuttar?
<Kurdistan> ehlu är ni två ett par?
<ehlu> HAHAHAHA!
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> en virtell par
<ePax> vi gillar håriga män
<Kurdistan> haha okej. dålig timing mitt i par diskussion.. gömmer mig
<ePax> är du det Kurdistan
<ePax> ?
<ehlu> ePax: Ta på dig dina läder brallor imorgon när vi ses då :)
<ePax> Masa hår på rumpan? efter toabesök en Tarsan på röven?
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> HAHAHAHA
 * ePax är elak nu... skojar ju :D
<ehlu> Snart kommer nazi och bannar oss :)
<ehlu> Kurdistan: Vi driver bara, vi är gamla grannar.
<ePax> Kurdistan, Ja jag känner ehlu sen X antal år tillbaka
<ePax> :D
<ePax> grannar... samma CS klan you name it
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> OJ shit juste, vi snackar asså 8 år sen drygt.
<Peyam> hej
<ePax> säkert
<Peyam> kan fan inte sova
<Peyam> :(
<ePax> Peyam, När man tittar på ditt nick snabbt så tänker man på pyjamas
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Peyamas!
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> en tjej kallade mig pyjamas
<ePax> Stavr man så :D
<Peyam> :D
<Peyam> Peyam stavar man men ja man tänker Pyjamas först :D
<ePax> Bananas i Pyejamas
<Peyam> haha
<ehlu> ePax: Lite små full? :)
<ePax> asså pytterlite
<ePax> man kan inte direkt bli full på 3,5
<ehlu> Hahaha
<Peyam> vill ha en matrix theme till min xfce
<ePax> här ehlu
<Peyam> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Matrix+Theme?content=134081
<Peyam> inte så cool
<ePax> en kompis till dig från 80-talet är här... xfce
<ehlu> HAHAHAHAHA
<ePax> :D
<ePax> hahah
<Peyam> :P
<ehlu> Jag har ju ändå bytt upp mig till os x :)
<Peyam> xfce är bäst
<ehlu> OS X är bäst :)
<ePax> Du har emigretat från 80 talet till 2013
<ePax> ett hopp på 20 år
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Yes
<Peyam> va fan ser jag inte åö för nu då
<ePax> good job :D
<Peyam> jag fixade ju det.
<ehlu> Läste du på expressen idag? En kille som satt i fängelse i usa 18 år för ett mord han inte begått. När han släpptes så fick han en hjärtattack 2 dagar senare!
<ehlu> Ångest? :P
<Peyam> 27 år var de ju
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> fel
<ehlu> Säker?
<Peyam> stackars
<ePax> Det där sjuka landet
<ehlu> 23
#ubuntu-se 2013-03-24
<ehlu> År.
<Peyam> USA äger ju hela världen. jag börjar fatta det och det piss me off
<ehlu> Börjar du fatta det nu?
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> förut gillade jag usa men nu när mina vänner har blivit riktiga kapitalist hundar börja jag tröttna på det
<ePax> jag gillade usa när jag var 8 och var kåt på filmer som Rambo osv
<ePax> :D
<Peyam> en grej
<Peyam> nu är jag helt borta från news
<Peyam> vad hände med assange?
<Peyam> är han kvar i ambassaden=
<Peyam> ?
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> permanent boende
<ePax> :D
<Peyam> Sverige kommer lämna honom till USA va?
<Peyam> helt sjuk
<ePax> SJälvklart
<Peyam> undrar vf jag ens röstar i valet
<Peyam> om det är USA som bestämmer allt
<ePax> SVI kanske ska rösta i USA valet istället :D
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> hellre det
<ePax> Mär det verkligen en demokratisk land där man har enbart 2 partier?
<ePax> Inte här i europa så som jag vet :D
<ePax> Lite dubbelt upp Kommunism där man har bara ett parti?
<ePax> :D
<Peyam> vad spelar det för roll. om allt utrikes får göras med USAs tillstånd så vad spelar det för roll vad vi i Europa tkr
<ePax> 0_o
<Peyam> Ett land som bara visa sig mäktig genom vapen industrin.. och inte ens kan ge trygghet till sin eget folk
<Peyam> fucking USA.
<Peyam> och fucking Europa som är USAs slav
<ePax> De heter en-procentare och har mer pengar än hela norra usa... dvs om du delar landet mitt itu med norr och söder... en procent av befolkningen har mer pengar än hälften av usa
<ePax> det är SJUKT
<Peyam> nu ha rjag installat en ny theme till min xfce
<Peyam> och den e skit ful
<ePax> haha
<ePax> varför kör du med xfce?
<Peyam> tkr att den e väldigt smidig och enkel
<Peyam> och supersnabb
<andyland> ePax: För han e pro 1337 haxx0r
<ePax> andyland, är du också en h4xx0r?
<ePax> :D
<andyland> ePax: I can neither confirm nor deny that statement ;)
<ePax> så du är anonym
<ePax> :D
<Peyam> nää
 * ePax börjar bli trött :S
<andyland> nämen xfce e asnajs, speciellt ifall du sitter på gammal hårdvara
<ehlu> andyland: +1
 * ehlu tror epax egentligen börjar bli full!
<ePax> nä då
<ehlu> Godnatt! :)
<ePax> man kan inte bli full på 3.5
<Peyam> jag sitte rpå en i5a men en radeon 6870 och 8 GB RAM
<ePax> God natt ehlu
<gaisten> och så kör du xfce för att det är "snabbt" :D
<Peyam> den e SNABB och enkel
<Peyam> lättare än att hitta Dual alternativet i KDE
<andyland> Jag har en ny arbetsdator, varsågod att bli avundsjuka: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/10530372/memac.png
<Peyam> nice
<andyland> 512GB flashdisk :D
<andyland> har även wintendo på en
<gaisten> hade varit avis om det inte var för äpplet
<gaisten> ;)
<andyland> äsch man behöver inte mainboota osx men kör man homebrew funkar det att deva relativt bra
<Peyam> vad var den gamla "software-system"?
<Peyam> e3e3
 * realubot smyger runt i kanalen och kontrollerar att alla sover.
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> Screedo: god morgon
<Screedo> allt väl?
<andol> Jorå, själv då?
<Screedo> det är bra, en kallvår morgon med kaffe i handen så.
<Screedo> kall vår*
<andol> Hmm, själv ska nog ta och krypa ner och läsa lite, i väntan på att solen värmer upp utetempen ett par grader till...
<Screedo> hehe :)
<Screedo> sprang ut imorse och blåste ren min dator innan jag drog igång den
<Screedo> det var kallt att hålla aluminium handtaget till tryckluftskompressorn :)
<Barre> mörrn
<Screedo> Barre: god morgon
<Barre> fler som är uppe med tuppen ser jag
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> beställde lite nya leksaker igår :)
<Screedo> Supermicro X9SCM-F, Intel Xeon E3 1240V2, 32 Gb Kingston ECC ram.
<Screedo> tänkte köra esxi på usb sticka, sedan 2x 500gb WB black i raid1 som host för VM's.
<Barre> spännande
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> hoppas jag får sakerna innanpåsk :)
<Screedo> då är ju påsk helgen räddad :P
<realubot> God morgon *nix-världen!
<realubot> The only real bot in town is here! The realubot bot.
<andol> Screedo: Vore ju lite synd att slösa bort lediga dagar utan nya leksaker? :)
<realubot> Screedo: Varför blev det just det motherfuckingboardet då?
<realubot> Vilka specs avgjorde?
<realubot> Mycket Intel. Bra stöd i Linux.
<realubot> Mer
<realubot> ?
<Screedo> esxi stöder, antalet PCIe slots
<Screedo> stödet*
<Screedo> två bra nätverkskort
<Screedo> c204 chipset
<Screedo> vad jag har förstått skillnaden mellan c204 och c216 är stödet för usb 3
<Screedo> iofs är ju c216 ett nyare kort och allt med det är ju givetvis en fördel.
<Screedo> drog in wordpress på min websida, nu ska man bara hitta ett tema...
<Spookan> Hm, jag har något virus som jag ej blir av med.. :/
<Screedo> låter inte bra
<Spookan> Nä..
<Screedo> hur lyckades du med detta?
<Spookan> Vet inte, tror det ligger i mailmappen... Får undersöka det närmare när virus scannen är klar..
<Screedo> verkar som wordpress.org har problem med sin sida
<Screedo> bad gateway på deras server, de kör tydligen med nginx istället för apache2
<Spookan> Evolution är ju grymt instabil... Ett mail får den att krasha hehe...
<andol> Screedo: Tja, verkar i alla fall köra nginx framtill. Sen kan det ju fortfarande vara nginx, apache eller något annat baktill.
<realubot> https://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.498574/linux---en-visuell-historia?showGallery=true&img=1
<realubot> https://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.496975/oppen-kallkod---sa-borjade-det
<realubot> Där har ni lite att läsa så ni vet hur det började ...
<Spookan> Finns det någon annan mailklient?
<HeMan> Spookan: jag kör Thunderbird
<Spookan> HeMan: Ok, får kolla in den.. Tackar för tipset...
<realubot> Spookan: Gmail?
<realubot> :)
<Barre> varför kan jag inte göra en unban i fail2ban, http://pastebin.com/B6dVXV4T
<Barre> glöm det... det är fail2ban-client som inte uppdaterar listan, iptables regeln tas bort
<Screedo> Spookan: jag kör också thunderbird, väldigt nöjd.
<Spookan> realubot: Har de en egen mailklient?
<Spookan> Screedo: Mjo, testar den lite nu..
<Screedo> frågan är om man kan få den som outlook, när man kör sin egen mailserver osv.
<Screedo> om jag kör en hemsida med https så är det port 443 jag ska öppna i min brandvägg och peka mot min webserver?
<andol> Screedo: I praktiken, ja.
<Screedo> ok, då är det bara att prova och se, något annat man ska tänka på? är ny på apache osv. :)
<andol> Screedo: Det går alldeles utmärkt att prata https oavsett portval, men anger du en url i formen https://namn.domän.tld/ så kommer webbläsare, etc att välja att prata med 443, ifall inte annat explicit anges.
<Screedo> vill ju inte vakna imorgon och ha fler användare i mitt nätverk än jag vill ha :P
<Screedo> ja, vill köra på standardp porten, tanken är sedan, inom en snar framtid, att peka om min domän till mig och hosta allt här hemma.
<Screedo> standard*
<Screedo> skumt, min webserver är seg som fasiken utifrån men internt laddar den fort som tusan.
<Screedo> kör wordpress, provade utan wordpress, bara en index.html så fungerar det fint, installerar wordpress så kommer ingen grafik upp alls utan den laddar bara texten.
<Screedo> kollade google, då sa den att wordpress kan strula med <?php och ?> så de har jag kollat så de ligger med i config filen.
<realubot> Spookan: Nej, du får köra i webbläsaren.
<huttan> Screedo: stöder din apache php?
<ehlu> ePax: !
<ePax> ehlu !!
<Philip5> !!!
<ePax> Dagens utmaning. FÃ¥ 3g usb att fungera som usbserial utan att den kopplas ner. :D
<ePax> Bara för att jag sa så så funkar det nu :D
<ePax> Sending SMS 1/1....waiting for network answer..OK, message reference=140
<X-Sleepy-X> hej
<cHarNe2> borde gå och lägga mig.. slog in ip-adressen till routher när jag skulle ange mitt personnummer på swedbank..
<lag^> Haha
<lag^> Underbart
<Screedo> lol
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Jag äter glass
<fredrik__> har ett raidkort i burken som jag delar ut via samba. Detta fungerar dock bara om jag loggar in, startar utforskaren och klickar på disken för att "montera den".. Hur får jag detta att fungera automatiskt?
<fredrik__> finns det någon här som är duktig på monteringar och discar?
<David-A> nyss på paste.ubuntu.com "CPU-Gnäll" ett program som visar CPU-belastningen i högtalaren
<David-A> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644552/  (spara som ~/bin/cpugnäll och starta i en terminal med kommandot cpugnäll)
<Barre> fredrik__: du får montera den med hjälp av filen /etc/fstab
<Peyam> orka
 * Peyam ORKA
<David-A> cpu-orka?
<Peyam> onödigt
<Peyam> conky är bäst
<Peyam> David-A: ser du Facebook filmen på trejan
<David-A> conky 1) är tyst 2) ligger ofta dold bakom nåt annat
<Peyam> (y)
<David-A> Peyam: missat att den filmen gick. har letat efter en repris av kobra om hitlerparodier men inte hittat (utom på svtplay)
<David-A> cpugnäll är 1) inte tyst 2) svår att undgå att lägga märke till
<Barre> vilken rysare.. drbd inconsistent och spontana kerneldumps i klustret... bara för att jag råkar klanta mig med en liiiiiten, liiiiiten sak... *pust*
 * ehlu_ <3 netslipts
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-17
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> skulle vilja ha en tjej
<peyam> finns det här?
<Barre> HeMan: nope, det har jag inte gjort
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> mörrn
<hexabit> Godmorgon :)
<Barre> mörrn hexabit, läget?
<hexabit> Barre: Jo tack det är bra. Själv? :)
<Barre> måndag, snö, trött, mycket jobb... så det är väl bra eftersom det bara kan bli bättre =)
<hexabit> Hehehe det är rätt inställning! :)
<hexabit> Jag har också snör här. Det är inte snö i resten av landet vad jag har hört. Så jag gissar att du också är Stockholmare?
<hexabit> *snö
<einand> här skiner solen
<hexabit> einand: Härligt!! :)
<hexabit> Här är det kallt som ett kvinnohjärta.
<hexabit> ;)
<Philip5> här är det både sol och snö
<hexabit> Jag brukar säga så till tjejen. (När hon inte hör)
<Philip5> fast snön blir nog inte långvarig
<Philip5> hexabit: du är tuff när du är själv
<andol> Snö?
<hexabit> Philip5: Härlig blandning. Det glittar fint då.
<Philip5> eller inför einand
 * andol är rätt nöjd att han åkt söder ut den här veckan :)
<Philip5> andol: jo det kom en massa snö i natt och på morgonen. vårväder igår och vinterväder idag
<hexabit> Philip5: Japp det är jag som är herrn i huset men det är hon som bestämmer.
<hexabit> :)
<Philip5> hexabit: lätt hänt
<hexabit> Vi killar tror bara att vi bestämmer. heheh
<Philip5> du har hamnat i en mansfälla
<einand> En massa inte snö här. därimot så har någon tänt den där dumma solen
<einand> klart att killa bestämmer
<einand> i ett jämnställt förhållande bestämmer både killar och tjejer
<hexabit> einand: Så säger du nu bland killar, men när du kommer hem låter det anorlunda. hehehe
<hexabit> Tjejer är smarta. Dom bestämmer över oss utan att vi vet om det.
<einand> tror det varierar helt och hållet mellan olika förhållanden
<hexabit> einand: Du förstår att jag skojjar med dig hoppas jag? :)
<einand> ibland vet man inte, vissa verkar tro seriöst att ena könet härksar över det andra
<huttan> Morron
<einand> Snacka om att iOS 7.1 förlängt batteritiden
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/xgroup/18143/20-22-tum/?filters=m_dell
<maxjezy> är det något fel på den sidan för er?
<maxjezy> här är det mannen som bestämmer
<maxjezy> det handlar mest om att den som tar bäst beslut också står för beslutanderätten.
<maxjezy> inget mans-grisigt.
<huttan> maxjezy: jepp, den skevar ur
<maxjezy> huttan, skönt att höra
<maxjezy> trodde min hårdvara fått virus
<maxjezy> hela dustinhome.se verkar skev
<maxjezy> dustin.se funkar
<einand> i min familj handlar det väl mest om, den som är bäst lämpad för beslutet
<einand> och vem som vill bekosta konsekvenserna
<einand> maxjezy: dustin ser ut att buggat ut
<maxjezy> jeppz, helt galet mycket.
<maxjezy> går inte shoppa som det ser ut nu
<huttan> skoj o sitta med det projektet o nooba ur så
<huttan> lär ju kosta lite
<maxjezy> kassan fungerar iaf :)
<huttan> då så =)
<Barre> hexabit: jupps... sthlm in i märgen :)
<Barre> andol: vaknade till 5cm nysnö i morse :[
<maxjezy> här är det snö också
<maxjezy> det var 30 minus i mars 2010
<maxjezy> 14+ i mars 2014
<maxjezy> en skillnad på 44 grader
<maxjezy> alla serverhallar som sprutar ut värme så folk kan sitta på facebook och gilla varandra
<maxjezy> vad åt ni till lunch då?
<Barre> ett äpple
<ePax> Ingeting än.
<maxjezy> jag rullade in ett paket bacon, ost och sallad i en tortilla som jag kryddade med tabasco
<maxjezy> http://vimeo.com/59017951
<maxjezy> skön låt!
<einand> maxjezy: inte luras så, trodde du hade filmat det och skickade till mig
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> nejjz, bara en bra låt.
<hexabit_m> Thank you :)
<hexabit_m> Sorry fel kanal. :)
<realubot> Om jag säger 3d-skrivare. Vad säger ni då?
<realubot> Ingenting, säger ni då.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag säger x y z
<einand> realubot: varför?
<realubot> Det här är ett operativsystem för hårda typer: http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/automation/verkstadsautomation/article3812595.ece
<realubot> einand: Varför? För att det blir enkelt att skapa egna "leksaker". Du kanske hellre låter de stackars kineserna producera utifrån dina ritningar?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<realubot> Alla som tycker det är irriterande att Google kastar om Images/Videos/Shopping-länakrna räcker upp en hand.
<einand> ?
<einand> inte omkastat för mig
<realubot> Nya uppgifter om universum: Universum ska ha expanderat snabbare än ljusets hasstighet strax efter Big Bang. Vad är kanalens officiella kommentar till detta?
<realubot> En sak är säker. Ubuntus starttid ligger i lä.
<HeMan> realubot: får jag bara tillgång till lika mycket energi som fanns vid big bang så ska jag nog få ubuntu att boota snabbare!
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<Meerkat> en bugg jag rapporterat fick uppmärksamhet! Det har inte hänt förr. :D
<Dynamit> Så kan man ju se på saken haha
<einand> Meerkat: vilken då+
<realubot> HeMan: Problemet är att du inte får det. Och det beror inte på att du är du den här gången.
<realubot> Håll med om att Internet är fantastiskt. På youtube kan man se alla avsnitt av såpan Varuhuset. Annat var det förr när man var tvungen att vänta till när programmet sändes på lördagarna.
<realubot> Kolla här när säkerhetschefen på Öhmans varuhus lämnar över en slääpbar dator till Frank.
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-a4MuQ2ygg&t=1m0s
<realubot> När Frank ber om en telefon till modemet så frågar säkerhetschefen om de inte ska dra in en dusch och video också. Han den där Frank är lika kräsen som ni är. Video i datorn. Hur åpen får man vara?
<realubot> Det är väl bara en tidsfråga innan ni kräver dusch i datorn också.
<realubot> Frank: "Jag tänker koppla in mig på varuhusdatorn."
<realubot> Säkerhetschefen: "Jag gillar inte det här."
<realubot> Svensk TV-underhållningshistoria 1987-1989. Jag tror Varuhuset var före Linus Torvalds t.o.m.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Voyagers oändliga resa" SVT2 22:45-23:35. om rymdfarkosterna som sändes ut 1977 o som är det enda som kommer finnas kvar av mänskligheten när solen har exploderat (repris från ifjol, finns på urplay.se)
<realubot> Monica Nielsen (mamma till systrarna Nielsen) spelar för övrigt säkerhetschefens fru. Glöm aldrig var ni läste det.
<peyam> realubot, David-A  ni som e so söta.. vet ni vad det e för skillnad på resolutionerna 1920x1080i and 1920x1080? den andra är utan i
<realubot> peyam: Ja. i == interlaced.
<David-A> peyam: det finns i och det finns p. om det är utan i eller p, så är det ändå nåt av dem
<peyam> så vad betyder interlaced
<Dynamit> p = progrisiv
<Dynamit> felstavat men ändå
<peyam> kan du förklara för mig som e en dum civiligenhjör i flyg och rymdteknik med inriktning mot systemteknik och har inge jobb?
<David-A> peyam: generellt så är p (progressiv) bättre än i (interlaced) för samma nummer
<realubot> peyam: http://hdtvinfo.se/interlaced-progressive/
<peyam> David-A, ja det märker jag men musen blir så långsamt och hackigt
<Dynamit> Progressive scan innebär att, i PAL-systemet, 25 hela bildrutor visas per sekund, istället för 50 halva bilder som sammanflätas.
<David-A> peyam: bättre skärpa när det är rörelse i bilden alltså. men det är sämre för att det kräver mer bandbredd.
<peyam> men musen pekaren är så dåligt, den hackar
<peyam> vad gör jag?
<Dynamit> kör med P istället för i
<Dynamit> haha
<realubot> peyam: Jag misstänker grafikkortet.
<Dynamit> det är en annan trolig sak
<Dynamit> själv så åker korten innan de hinner bli så dåliga eller så dör mina helt innan haha
<peyam> realubot, grakkortet?
<Dynamit> ja den där kretsen du ansluter datorskärmen i
<peyam> Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Radeon HD 8670
<Dynamit> Det där säger ju inte oss skicket på grafikkortet
<Dynamit> Men nu ska jag sova sköt om er
<peyam> den är 1 år gamal
<realubot> Dynamit: Sov gott.
<realubot> peyam: Jo. Men det kanske är drivrutinen som är kass.
<Dynamit> peyam: säger ändå inget om skicktet
<Dynamit> haha
<realubot> Så att graffekortet fungerar dåligt med Linux i 1080p.
<realubot> Jag gissar bara. Jag vet inte.
<Dynamit> men men nu får realubot ta hand om dig
<peyam> realubot, ähh jag blir pissed på sånt
<realubot> Hacking som lördagsunderhållning sent 80-tal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-a4MuQ2ygg&t=3m35s
<realubot> HeMan: "Den våldsamma expansionen, inflationen som den kallas, gick snabbare än ljusets hastighet (det strider inte mot fysikens lagar eftersom det var själva rymden som utvidgade sig)."
<realubot> HeMan: Då vet vi det. Det bryter inte mot fysikens lagar. Du kan sova lugnt i natt också.
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/vagor-visar-universums-forsta-sekund/
<realubot> Astrofysik är ingenting för barnungar. Den saken är säker.
<maxjezy> telia stängde ner internet för mig i en kvart utan att höra av sig
<maxjezy> tro fan man blev nervös
<peyam> det går inte att öppna amd administration grejen
<peyam> ngn som vet vf?
<peyam> realubot,
<peyam> vilken ska jag välja
<peyam> kolla här
<peyam> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12866097/peyam.png
<peyam> nu har GPU temperaturen försvunnit också
<peyam> men cpu temperaturen sänkts
<peyam> maxjezy, vad har du ställt till med?
<realubot> peyam: Vilken admin-grej?
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-18
<peyam> Hej grabbisar
<David-A> va, är du vaken? det är inte jag
<peyam> blev bannad på xubuntu kanalen
<peyam> bad attitude
<wolf-hbg> Hej Någon som vet om man kan få ifone 5 att fungera på något sätt med Ubuntu ??
<Barre> vet inte vad som är mest förbryllande. Att peyem blev förvånad att h*n bannats från xubuntu eller om h*n försöker hitta stöd i denna kanal om att det var ett felaktigt beslut.
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<hexabit> morrn! :)
<Barre> Coffe: tjenis, du har uppfattat att jag inte kan följa med den 29:e va? :[
<Coffe> nej de har jag inte Barre
<Coffe> endast sett en förvarning om att du kanske inte kan
<Barre> nu då? Har du uppfattad det nu då Coffe? ;P
<Coffe> att du nu ska följa med ändå
<Barre> Coffe: om förutsättningarna hemma förändras så är det mycket möjligt att jag följer med. Men det innebär isådant fall att ett barnkalas skall ställas on och en gymnastikträning skall ställas in eller att ett kejsarsnitt skall skjutas upp. Så, knappast troligt :/
<Coffe> om vi då anv kiss metoden så ser du till bli singel blixtsnabbt så är problemen lösta :P
<Barre> hahaha.... jorå så att va hettere.. det låter bra...
<Coffe> :)
<maxjezy> Barre, om du vill kan jag täcka för dig på förlossningen.
<Barre> maxjezy: det är inte jag eller min familj som skall få barn, det är en väninna till "frugan" och vi skall tydligen hjälpa till med deras vardag i anslutning till detta... :[    men tack för visat intresse ;)
<yarre> tydligen ;)
<jonasbjork> någon som kör 14.04 än?
<HeMan> jonasbjork: jupp!
<maxjezy> Barre: aha!
<maxjezy> googla på natural birth och välj video och skyll er själva.
<ePax> haha (;
<jonasbjork> HeMan: fungerar det bra? nyheter som är värda att veta? (kör 12.04 och 13.10 idag)
<HeMan> jonasbjork: funkar rätt så bra
<HeMan> jonasbjork: det skakade en del förra veckan men i övrigt har det gått bra
<HeMan> jonasbjork: en kollega tyckte det var lite problem med nfsv4 när man kör med en annan nfs-domän än default
<jonasbjork> HeMan: men det är så pass stabilt att jag kan börja använda 14.04 för nya servrar som skall online om ett par veckor?
<HeMan> jonasbjork: jag kör det på min hemmaserver som i stort sett bara kör kvm och det funkar bra
<jonasbjork> gott att höra, då byter vi installations-iso nu då ;)
<einand> hur fungerar det här med snmp, är det någon helt öppet eller har varje sitt egna språk?
<einand> alltså, finns det någon standard tex på hur jag snackar med skrivaren
<Barre> snmp är snmp, en standard som finns i olika versioner. den fungerar (i stora drag) så att den kommuniserar m.h.a. sifferkombinationer, en organisation/företag kan få en siffra som de "äger", låt oss anta att jag har fått 1.54.350. allta kombinationer som börjar med 1.54.350.* bestämmer jag vad de skall betyda.
<Barre> låt oss också anta att jag bestämmer att 1.54.350.10.2 betyder att fläkten i skrivarmodell ABC123 är trasig. FÖr att det skall gå att förstå så måste du/programmet använda sig av en översättningstabell, detta kallas för MIB (Management Intormation Base) som översätter sifferkombinationen till förstårlig text
<Barre> dessa MIB går att ladda ner från tillverkarnas hemsidor eller så kan man kompilera dessa själv.
<Barre> väldigt grovt förklarat einand
<maxjezy> min dotter ville se karlsson på nätet
<maxjezy> jag frågade om det var karlsson på taket hon menar och det var det visst
<maxjezy> tänk så lätt det kan bli fel
<delhage> Coffe: ping
<einand> Barre: tack
<Coffe> delhage: pong
<delhage> Coffe: ska du fortfarande till daladevelop?
<Coffe> delhage: vet inte .  känns lite tråkigt om alla bangar
<delhage> Coffe: jag ska dit iaf
<Coffe> delhage: men då får de bli roadtripp
<Coffe> :)
<Coffe> bbl
<grislada> Om alla bangar fruntimmer är det tråkigt?
<einand> Barre: värdelöst, hittar absolut ingen som kan jämföras med en "MIB" från tillverkaren
<Barre> einand: vad letar du efter då?
<einand> Barre: skrivaren på jobbet är värdelös på att presentera och uppdatera mig om status
<Barre> men alltså, vilken tillverkare? och produkt?
<einand> kyocera taskAlpha 3050i
<einand> så tänkte slänga ihop ett eget program som skötte sånt med snmp trap
<maxjezy> sitter och funderar på att roota en enhet med android
<maxjezy> varför rootar man
<maxjezy> och bad betyder "brick"
<maxjezy> bad = vad
<Stirner> Hej hopp kanalen
<Stirner> Jag sitter med ett problem on my hands
<Stirner> man rootar for att t ex kunna flasha in en ny rom eller anvanda appar som kraver root
<einand> maxjezy: brick är att man gör enheten obrukbar. Värdet blir det samma som en "brick" tegelsten
<maxjezy> så, om det står i kommentarerna "i brick 2 units"
<einand> roota betyder att du skaffar dig root rättigheter
<maxjezy> då är det alltså inget positivt?
<einand> maxjezy: precis
<maxjezy> ah. jävla snorunge på tuben som försöker lura mig alltså.
<Stirner> sa kan ni inte saga
<Barre> einand: de kanske har implementerat Printer-MIB http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3805  testa med att installera snmp-tools och och kör exempelvis snmpwalk mot printern, det är möjligt att du redan har MIB:en installerad =)
<Barre> einand: jag antar att den har snmp och att det är en nätverksprinter...
<einand> Barre: Japp, snmp 1, 2 och 3
<einand> vad det nu är för skillnad
<einand> samt snmp trap 1 och 2
<maxjezy> tack grabbar
<einand> trap är tydligen pushat
<maxjezy> hade förstört min enhet om jag inte frågade här
<einand> maxjezy: Inte säkert, bara för en idiot gjort fel
<Barre> 1 är väldigt dåligt och osäkert, 2 är lite dåligt och osäkert och 3 är dåligt fast med säkerhet  =)
<maxjezy> einand, mer vanligt än ovanligt i kommentatorsfältet iaf
<Barre> einand: ^^[5~
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N6cQ9zZKn8
<maxjezy> den guiden är det jag använder
<maxjezy> eller, tänkte använda
<einand> Barre: spelar ingen större roll igentligen, så länge inte någon klipper kabeln mellan skrivaren och skrivarservern
<einand> då skrivaren inte står direkt på nätet
<Stirner> Jag sitter med en MSI laptop som jag forsokt installera bade windows och ubuntu pa nu. Nar jag forsoker med windows far jag ett felmeddelande att det saknas filer pa skivan och nar jag forsoker med Ubuntu sa kor den hela installationsprocessen men nar jag startar om sa ar hdisken anda tom
<einand> säker på att disken är tom, så det inte bara är ett filsystem windows inte kan läsa?
<Stirner> einand den vagrar acceptera windowsskivan, far felmeddelande att det inte gar att lasa in filer fran skivan. Ubuntu startar upp fran USB och kor igenon hela installationen men sedan ar disken anda tom
<einand> verkar konstigt
<Stirner> tror disken ar trasig
<Stirner> ska testa byta sa fort jag orkar resa mig och koka kaffe
<einand> fråga smart
<Stirner> einand: Va?
<einand> Stirner: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<Stirner> einand: aaaah, ofc. Ska kolla med en gang
<Dynamit> flaggar S.M.A.R.T att något är fel på en enhet så är det verkligen det
<Dynamit> sedan hur illa det är e en annan sak
<hexabit_m> Godkväll. Har någon av er råkat ut för trojanen som idg nämner idag?
<hexabit_m> Jag har skrivit med 2st som är infekterade.
<maxjezy> hexabit https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.552044/over-en-halv-miljon-datorer-i-farozonen---varje-dag
<maxjezy> är det detta du menar?
<HeMan> maxjezy: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.551982/jattelikt-hackarnatverk-avslojat
<HeMan> maxjezy: http://www.welivesecurity.com/2014/03/18/operation-windigo-the-vivisection-of-a-large-linux-server-side-credential-stealing-malware-campaign/
<arcsky> grabbar , funkar inte bra att köra rdp till min windows maskin from min laptop, vi är på samma LAN
<arcsky> men blir konstiga ikoner etc, funkar det ej bra mellan linux och win?
<arcsky> kanske vnc är en bättre lösning?
<grislada> Jag insåg nyss något. "Sydpoolen" och "Nordpoolen" är ju ordvitsar när det gäller äventyrsbad.
<grislada> Jag fattade aldrig varför man kallade dem så.
<grislada> Men det är ju en ordlek med "pool".
<HeMan> Och södra polen kan man kalla för Sydpolen!
<grislada> ?
<andol> HeMan: Att jag nu befinner mig i södra Polen är alltså bra träning? :)
<HeMan> andol: jupps!
<maxjezy> höhö, va skoj!
<andol> maxjezy: Japp, nästan så man skulle kunna tro att HeMan är Göteborgare!
<maxjezy> det är svårt att tro att HeMan skulle vara norrlänning iaf :)
<HeMan> jag kallar mig norråtta
<maxjezy> jag måste komma på något catchigt att kalla mig själv
<markusdbx> Bra ftp server för ubuntu? kom med tips?
<grislada> Äff-tää-pää.
<grislada> E di tocken däringe datamaskin?
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-19
<grislada> Stopp undan nipplom-pipplonet.
<Philip5> markusdbx: vsftp eller proftpd
<markusdbx> Philip5: tack, någon du gillar bäst av dom?
<Philip5> vsftpd om man vill ha något litet som bara ligger där och går. proftpd om man vill ha något man kan dona med och ha gränssnitt med bevakning
<markusdbx> Philip5: tack, blir att kika på vsftpd
<huttan> cd Si
<peyam> Tjena
<peyam> ingen här?
<huttan> peyam: god kväll
<peyam> godmorgon huttan
<huttan> sova dags snart
<peyam> huttan, jag kör nu med hdmi, kmr jag ha samma upplösning med vga?
<peyam> näää
<huttan> peyam: det beror väl på tv/skärmen?
<peyam> hur vet jag hur mkt den tål?
<huttan> peyam: googla på modellen
<peyam> du e taskig
<peyam> vet ej va det e för modell
<huttan> peyam: nä då är det inte lätt
<peyam> huttan,  läste på baksidan
<peyam> Finlux 32fly850u
<peyam> den e på finska
<peyam> huttan, e du där lr?
<maxjezy> godmorgon, jag går åter till sängs.
<Sireorion> God afton
<Sireorion> Finns det några vakna här? Har lite problem
 * Sireorion slänger en handgranat i chaten så alla vaknar till
<Sireorion> antar att alla här sover idag?
<Sireorion> Vakna nu
<Barre> det är många som är vakna, de flesta jobbar faktiskt... :P
<Sireorion> Barre: det gör jag med :P
<Sireorion> men har problem som fan med UEFI
<Barre> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html  :P
<einand> Sireorion: tror inte någon svarar, nu när du dödat alla med en handgrant
<Sireorion> einand: hahah.. det var länge sen
<Sireorion_> så kommer skriva från denna
<Sireorion_> einand: är du bra på det där med UEFI?
<Barre> Sireorion_: det är mycket möjligt att någon vet/kan/vill hjälpa dig, men eftersom många jobbar så hinner de inte ställa massa frågor till dig om vad du har för problem. Det är bättre att bara ställa frågan rakt ut och beskriva ditt problem. ta gärna hjälp av länken jag postade (http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html), där finns förslag på hur man bäst formulerar sin fråga.
<Sireorion_> Går det att installera ubuntu på en dator med UEFI samt ha dual boot
<Barre> ja
<Barre> men det är tydligen inte så enkelt...
<Sireorion_> ne.. det verkar inte bättre :/
<Barre> hittade denna, har då läst igenom den? http://www.instructables.com/id/Dual-Boot-Ubuntu-and-Windows-8-UEFI/
<groggster> Hejsan! Jag funderar på att söka en anställning hos Canonical som systemadministratör... jag är dock intresserad av att tala med någon som jobbar för Canonical för att få reda på lite saker om hur det är att jobba där. Finns det någon Canonicalanställd här?
<Sireorion_> ska kolla upp det där Barre
<Barre> groggster: vet att Nafallo jobbade där förut, han kanske har någon input
<groggster> Barre: Tack!
<bamsefar> groggster: Man lär ju få köra ubuntu :()
<groggster> bamsefar: Ja?
<bamsefar> Hemska tanke
<Barre> bamsefar: börjar du bli gnällig så här till åren? ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Nej, det har jag alltid varit.
<Sireorion_> hm... 12.04 hittar jaginte
<Sireorion_> inte i 64 bit
<Sireorion_> är det amd64 jag skall tanka hem?
<bamsefar> Ja
<maxjezy> tror ni datorer kan stimulera äldre till att leva längre utan alzheimers?
<einand> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> einand, det tror jag med
<maxjezy> såg nu på google att datorspelande visst ska vara bra
<Sireorion_> Jag har hållt på i 3 år med att utveckla ett program som stimulerar korttidsminnet samt långtidsminnet
<einand> Sireorion_: vad gör det?
<Sireorion_> visualliserar bilder o film
<Sireorion_> som anhöriga lägger till
<einand> fungerar det då?
<Sireorion_> min fasters minne håller igång
<Sireorion_> hon och 3 till är test personer.
<Sireorion_> innan så mindes hon inga namn eller platser
<maxjezy> Sireorion_ är  det lite utav ett program som skapar en slideshow av stillbilder och film?
<Sireorion_> men nu så minns hon fler namn och platser.
<Sireorion_> på sättovis
<peyam>  hej
<Sireorion_> du har en interaktiv miljö så som win8
<peyam> vill köpa en penna till min ipad
<peyam> recommendations?
<Sireorion_> där man kan välja olika grupper medmera
<maxjezy> Sireorion_ det är säkert bra, jag tänkte mer som motverkande för framtida generationer
<maxjezy> facebook osv lär vara bra för att komma ihåg sina nära när man tvingas till ett hem
<maxjezy> som ingen besöker förutom en närstående
<maxjezy> som det ofta ser ut
<Sireorion_> maxjezy: jo där har du något som jag inte har tänkt på. man kanske borde på nåt sätt intergrera fb i denna miljö.
<Sireorion_> från början var detta projekt till för handikappade
<einand> peyam: aktiv eller passiv penna?
<maxjezy> Sireorion_ det låter faktistt inte dummt
<Sireorion_> men såg en större nytta för folk med problem med minnet
<maxjezy> nu är det lunch dock
<peyam> einand, vad e skillnaden?
<peyam> einand, vill anteckna på padden
<einand> aktiv kräver batteri, och bluetooth, dock så kan den känna av tryck m.m.
<einand> passiv är precis som fingret, fast en penna
<peyam> asså den ska gå o skriva med lätt
<einand> skillnaden är en passiv kostar från 19kr, en aktiv från typ 700kr
<peyam> smallt
<peyam> åhhh
<einand> är det bara skriva så går en passiv utmärkt
<einand> aktiv har man mest när man målar och skissar
<peyam> asså föreläsningsanteckningar vill ja ta
<peyam> var köpa?
<einand> Kjell och company
<peyam> gud va jag dåligt jag mår utan snus
<Sireorion_> Barre:  hahahaha är du här... ???
<einand> peyam: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/telefoni-kommunikation/mobiltelefon-tillbehor/stylus-pennor
<peyam> http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/telefoni-kommunikation/mobiltelefon-tillbehor/stylus-pennor/adonit-jot-mini-p95142
<peyam> vad e det här?
<peyam> vf ser den ut så där?
<peyam> einand, har en Apple ipad 2
<einand> jaha?
<einand> spelar ingen roll vilken ipad du har
<peyam> ja men de du skickade är markerade med samsung
<Sireorion_> einand: ååh du allvetande :) har en partition på 150gb hur skall jag fördela den vid installation?
<Sireorion_> kan jag bara köra 150gb med ext4 och mountpunkt "/"
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men ha mindre . jag krö med 80 Gb
<Sireorion_> vad skall jag göra med övrig?
<peyam> jag vet inte.. spara till backup
<peyam> eler andra filer
<Sireorion_> porr
<Sireorion_> haha
<peyam> ja det också fast jag har en extern till porr
<Sireorion_> lånar du ut den?
<peyam> ja men jag har inte många.
<Sireorion_> hehe.... fan tanta min låna min 2tb t jobbet o skulle ha presentation.... hon skämdes satan när det visa på projektornsom fanns på den
<Sireorion_> fäbojäntan o gammal kultporr
<einand> Sireorion_: beror på vad du vill göra
<Sireorion_> en till snabb fråga gällande uppstart o grub... hur installerar man grub2?
<Sireorion_> einand: den skall vara webserver bara
<einand> Sireorion_: kör en partition då
<einand> om du behöver fråga, så behöver du inte flera
<Sireorion_> allt på "/"
<Sireorion_> vissa säger att man skall ha swap o home o dret
<maxjezy> Sireorion_ bäst är det att lagra på extern hårddisk
<maxjezy> det som man skulle lagrat i home
<Sireorion_> ok
<Sireorion_> grub startade inte
<Sireorion_> win8 startade bara
<Sireorion_> skit dator
<Sireorion_> jag kan använda legency BIOS men då funkar inte win8
<Sireorion_> hmmm...kanske skall installera om win 8 på legency BIOS o sedan installera ubuntu... borde juh funka
<maxjezy> varför dualboota?
<Sireorion_> för tant klarar inte av linux
<larsemil> klarar man av win 8 klarar man ta mig tusan av linux
<Sireorion_> det sa jag med
<Sireorion_> men du vet hur fruntimmer är
<maxjezy> jo, de klär bara av sig och låtsas som om man inte ens precis diskuterat Operativsystem.
<Sireorion_> hahahaha... tror jag löste det
<Sireorion_> får ändra om i bootlistan för att det skall funka ..
<maxjezy> i windows bootmanagern då eller?
<maxjezy> windows 8 har ju något som är bättre än grub
<maxjezy> stöd för mus och så
<Sireorion_> får ändra om i bios
<Sireorion_> jag valde det ikke grafiska miljön istället för UEFI miljön
<Sireorion_> varför hittar jag inte terminalen
<Sireorion_> vad har dom gjort med ubuntu!!!
<maxjezy> Sireorion_ hähä.  extreme makeover!
<Sireorion_> noshit sherlock
<Sireorion_> men va fan
<Sireorion_> finns juhinget
<Sireorion_> är det jag some dum?
<maxjezy> nej, jag tycker det är ubuntu
<Sireorion_> hur får jag fram den förbannade terminalen nu då?
<Sireorion_> tror jag hitta den
<maxjezy> ctrl+alt+t
<Sireorion_> tack
<Sireorion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7119293/
<Sireorion> kolla in denna
<Sireorion> stämmer detta?
<Sireorion_> nu funkar dualboot
<Barre> Sireorion_: ja, nu är jag här
<Sireorion_> Barre:  det funka skit bra
<Sireorion_> lite färre modificationer så funka det
<Barre> Sireorion_: UEFI och dualboot?
<Sireorion_> jajjemen
<Barre> Sireorion_: grattis, och bra jobbat!
<Sireorion_> skall göra en handbok om hurman går tillväga
<christoffer> hmm har en väldigt envis DVD ...tips på program så jag kan ta backup på innehållet?
<christoffer> DVD Rip och handbrake har jag testat
<einand> Vad var felet på handbreak?
<christoffer> einand, resultatet kommer ut som en hackande film och ljudet knastrar
<einand> christoffer: aldrig vart med om, använder du rätt inställningar?
<christoffer> einand, jag testade output till både mkv och mp4
<einand> ok
<einand> konstigt
<einand> på vilket sätt hackade det?
<christoffer> mest pixlig bild och visa frames såg man vad det handlade om sedan blev det en grön/svart sörja
<einand> kontigt, låter som du inte har krypteringsnyckeln
<christoffer> mmm, AcidRip lyckades precis med en del.
<christoffer> ska testa nästa DVD
<sireorion_> Är den allvetande guden här?
<einand> sireorion_: Vad har du gjort?
 * sireorion_ sitter o gråter i ett hörn
<einand> Jag är allvetande, men svarar bara på korrekt ställda frågor
<sireorion_> jo det e så här... intel hd graphics 3000 <----- Grafik kortet i laptopen
<sireorion_> men går inte o installera det i ubuntu
<sireorion_> så jag sitter o gråter lite
<einand> Jag har det kortet, och fungerar utan problem
<sireorion_> o hur i hvete lyckades du?
<sireorion_> gick in här ---> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=13815&lang=eng&OSVersion=Linux*&DownloadType=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09Drivers%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09
<einand> Hur lyckas du inte?
<sireorion_> På alla sätt.
<sireorion_> haha
<einand> använde intels opensource drivare
<sireorion_> nehe?
<einand> Gjorde jag
<sireorion_> ok
<sireorion_> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<sireorion_> från denna sida?
<einand> följde med ubuntu
<sireorion_> okey... den funkar inte med 12.04
<einand> ok
<sireorion_> det står okänd
<einand> tror nog jag kört det med 12.4
<sireorion_> ok... Hur går jag tillväga?
<einand> när, och varför får du fel?
<sireorion_> vänta ska kolla
<einand> Varför inte en 13.9 eller vilken som är senaste versionen?
<sireorion_> för jag kör UEFI
<christoffer> einand, AcidRip lyckades tillsist ...men nu svider det i ögonen när man tittar på DVD kvalité på datorn
<sireorion_> 12.04 var den som gick o lura systemet med
<einand> christoffer: dålig kopia, eller dvd allmänt dåligt?
<einand> sireorion_: ok
<christoffer> einand, allmänt dålig kvalité redan på källan
<sireorion_> kollar jag Detaljer om systemet o fliken Grafik så står det Drivrutin okänd och upplevelse Standard
<einand> christoffer: stötte på samma problem, särskilt när jag skaffa 200" bild
<christoffer> hehe
<sireorion> ska jag uppdatera till senaste ubuntu?
<sireorion_> damn
<sireorion_> är playonlinux nåt att ha?
<sireorion_> efter jag har försökt att installera grafikkortet
<huttan> morgon
<sireorion> god morgon i rutan
<huttan> sireorion: det funkar för wow o legaue of legends iaf =)
<sireorion> okey... skall använda till WoT
<huttan> vad är WoT för spel?
<sireorion> World of tanks
<huttan> ah, också stort
<huttan> det borde funka
<sireorion> gött... För jag kör det i win8 o det e ganska tungt
<sireorion> tar det lång tid att upgradera?
<huttan> sireorion: inte speciellt, 20-30min?
<huttan> e 14.04 ute nu?
<sireorion> gött den uppdaterar till 12.10
<sireorion> blir det 13:04 sen?
<huttan> sireorion: vet ej, trodde den gick till 13.10 elle 14.04 direkt
<sireorion> de
<sireorion> trodde jag med
<sireorion> men den gick bara från 12.04 till 12.10
<sireorion> einand, det borde du veta varför den inte uppdatera till 13.10
<christoffer> 14.04 är inte ute
<christoffer> kommer i april 2014
<christoffer> därför 14.04
<christoffer> 12.04 kan endast uppdatera till 12.10 sedan 13.04 och sedan 13.10
<christoffer> när 12.04 är släppt så uppdateras 12.04 till 14.04
<sireorion> christoffer, blä vad jobbigt
<huttan> git init
<christoffer> huttan, fel ruta?
<christoffer> Något roligt nytt projekt på gång?
<huttan> christoffer: lite så
<huttan> christoffer: inte just nu :p satte upp en privat git server igår, test pushade lite
<christoffer> aha ok
<christoffer> jag har varit påväg att göra det men inte tagit mig tid än
<huttan> riktigt najs blev det
<christoffer> prio 1 är nog ownCloud för kalender och dylikt samt egen mail-server
<christoffer> sedan blir det git också
<christoffer> å inte bara använda github som backup ;)
<huttan> christoffer: låter som en bra idé =)
<einand> jag måste vart ibland de första i sverige med att skicka in min deklaration i år, det är redan gjort  nu ;)
<Screedo> godkväll
<grislada> Jaså, det var mer än jag visste.
<grislada> Snarare en jävligt kall och obehaglig kväll.
<grislada> Kommer snö fast det ska vara sommar.
<larsemil> well, snö i mars är väl ingen nyhet precis
<sireorion> va e felet? http://pastebin.com/PaYHrzCf
<larsemil> sireorion: prova sudo apt-get install wine då
<sireorion> testade o det vart samma sak
<larsemil> då vet jag inte. prova aktivera alla repos
<sireorion> hur gör man det
<sireorion> var e einand när jag behöver han
<larsemil> sireorion: kör du ubuntu?
<sireorion> japp
<sireorion> 13.10
<larsemil> sireorion: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<larsemil> kolla så det inte är # först på raderna med multiverse och universe
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/CcxQG7vL
<sireorion> fattar inte var du menar
<sireorion> jag gör en sudo apt-get update
<einand> sireorion: vad behöver du mig till?
<sireorion> va e felet? http://pastebin.com/PaYHrzCf
<einand> står ju
<sireorion> ne det står bara gojja
<larsemil> sireorion: vad får du för fel när du kör sudo apt-get install wine. pastebina det.
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/Wxh06HRy
<sireorion> einand, blir inte klockare...
<sireorion> har kört en sudo apt-get update
<larsemil> sireorion: nu vill jag att du kör sudo apt-get install wine1.4 och pastebinar det
<sireorion> ok
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/uLn67Qyv
<larsemil> jag ger upp
<sireorion> jag med...
<maxjezy> linux är lika lätt eller lättare än windows? :)
<sireorion> men fattar inte problemet
<sireorion> har jag inte tillräcklig attribut till hd?
<sireorion> FAN!!!
<sireorion> jag blir grtå hårig
<sireorion> grå*
<maxjezy> har du problem med andra paket också?
<maxjezy> eller är det just detta?
<sireorion> alla paket
<larsemil> sireorion: sudo apt-get install -f gör det något?
<sireorion> enligt programcentralen så är det något annat program som håller på att installera i bakgrunden
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/KH1DVQeD
<sireorion> sudo apt-get autoremove
<sireorion> kommer inte på nån lösning till detta
<larsemil> sireorion: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sireorion> nepp
<larsemil> sireorion: ?
<larsemil> fungerade det?
<larsemil> eller får du fel då också
<sireorion> pastebinar det
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/cxzbMAMh
<larsemil> jag vet inte
<larsemil> något är trasigt. :)
<sireorion> mmmm
<sireorion> lars kan det va denna ppa:n som knasar ur allt? "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair"
<johanbr> sireorion: vad säger "apt-cache policy wine" ?
<sireorion> ska kolla
<sireorion> wine:
<sireorion>   Installerad: (ingen)
<sireorion>   Kandidat:    1.4.1-0ubuntu7
<sireorion>   Versionstabell:
<sireorion>      1.4.1-0ubuntu7 0
<sireorion>         500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/universe amd64 Packages
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/8RY7veMH
<einand> finns det någon annan tjänst, förutom vimeo och youtube?
<johanbr> sireorion: just nu är ditt problem att nåt annat program använder /var/lib/dpkg
<johanbr> sireorion: vad säger "sudo fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock" ?
<hume> hej....nån som kan hjälpa mig med en apache-greja? jag försöker intstallera backuppc, men webgränssnittet funkar inte, får "not found" som svar
<einand> när får du det, och varfrö?
<sireorion> säger inget
<hume> installationen säger att webgränssnittet kan nås via http://<servernamn>/backuppc, men det funkar inte med ip-nummer i alla fall - är det nåt i apachakonf som binder till namn och inte ipnummer?
<einand> vet faktiskt inte hur backup-pc gör
<johanbr> sireorion: i så fall kan du nog lugnt köra "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock", sen ska du kunna installera program igen
<johanbr> efter det, prova "sudo apt-get install wine1.4-i386"
<sireorion> johanbr, har lagt till 386 ifrastruktur nu
<sireorion> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<sireorion> Fuck u Microsoft... man ska leta fel o lära sig systemet innan det skall funka!
<hume> einand, men vet du hur apache gör? jag har en setup där host-namnet inte funkar, har ingen DNS
<einand> svar servern i huvudtaget?
<hume> einand, så jag använder ip-nummer..... kan det vara så att apache är konfad för att bara svara på host-namn?
<hume> ja, servern svarar, och andra enkla tjänster funkar bra
<einand> isf borde väl hostfilen fixa det
<hume> som phpmyadmin
<hume> menar du /etc/hosts?
<einand> ja
<hume> well.... varför funkar det inte då? :)
<einand> ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ8YIUk90jg
<sireorion> einand, visst kan jag installera 32bit versionen på 64bit cpu
<einand> sireorion: ja
<einand> fast inte uife versionen
<sireorion> undrar då fan varför jag valde 64 bit
<sireorion> hehe
<einand> Varför inte?
<sireorion> wine funkar inte... går inte installera nåt
<sireorion> allt e piss
<einand> wine fungerar väl ändå utmärkt
<sireorion> går inte installera
<grislada> Jag saknar tiden då man antingen hade en 386:a eller 486:a, där den tidigare började kännas uråldrig.
<grislada> Det enda dåliga med den tiden var att datorkraften och nätverket inte var stark nog för att möjliggöra Bitcoin, TrueCrypt, Tor m.m.
<grislada> Så jag vet inte riktigt hur datornördar i vuxen ålder skyddade sin data på den tiden.
<grislada> Även lagring var ett massivt problem.
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-20
<larsemil> morrn
<christoffer> god morgon
<hexabit> God morgon!
<Sireorion> Good Morning Ubuntu Sweden
<Sireorion> idag börjar vi dagen med att ladda hem en ren kopia av 13.10 som skall installeras.. sen hoppas jag att jag kan installera wine o playonlinux... gårdagens projekt kostade mig en dator
<larsemil> kostade dig en dator?
<Sireorion> larsemil: japp... Laptopen trodde den kunde flyga igenom en vägg..
<yarre> jävla dator till o tro saker :D
<Sireorion> japp.. så en ny dator vart det idag
<yarre> Sireorion, vad är det du ska spela?
<Sireorion> WoT
<yarre> aha aldrig spelat de
<Sireorion> Skit kul..
<yarre> låter som att det finns roligare saker att göra än att åka runt i tanks? :P
<Sireorion> haha.. som o springa omkring i en fantasyvärld
<Sireorion> såsom WoW o LOL
<yarre> Känns mer givande iaf :F
<Sireorion> hehe. strategi är kul
<Sireorion> kommer snart tillbaka. skall starta om i ubuntu
<yarre> testat wargame?
<yarre> finns på steam för linux
<Sireorion> länka
<yarre> http://store.steampowered.com/app/58610/
<Sireorion> Den skall jag testa
<larsemil> yarre: multiplayer?
<yarre> larsemil, jag har inte spelat det själv.. bara sett det titt som tätt samt kollat nån recension på youtube. men ja det ska ju vara multiplayer.. det är ju poängen med dom här spelen :)
<larsemil> ah okej
<maxjezy> det är iaf onlinespel
<maxjezy> men vem vet, det kanske är bottarna som är online.
<Sireorion> brb5
<yarre> spelet jag väntar på just nu är serious sam 4.. 3an va awesome :D
<Sireorion> om jag valjer radera13.10 och installera om
<Sireorion> kommer alla 13.10 filer forsvinna
<Sireorion> &join #ubuntu
<yarre> Sireorion, yes
<larsemil> Sireorion: har du egen partition för /home kan du ju hoppa över att formatera den och bara montera den
<yarre> larsemil, kört nå btrfs btw?
<Sireorion> ok
<yarre> kör det nu på min ssd med komprimering påslaget
<yarre> verkar helstabilt
<larsemil> yarre: no inget alls.
<larsemil> yarre: vet att heman kört det en del
<sireorion_> hur gör jag en boot repair?
<sireorion> hur mountar jag mina andra partiotner
<sireorion> partitioner*
<Philip5> hur gjorde du nu då?
<sireorion> Philip5, flrut låg alla partitioner i enheter men nu finns bara ubuntu partitionen
<sireorion> förut*
<sireorion> vill komma åt min ntfs partition med win8
<Philip5> automatiskt så mountas partioner så som de är angivna i /etc/fstab
<sireorion> har en mapp som heter fstab.b
<peyam> Hej farbror Peyam är här
<sireorion> hej
<peyam> realubot, maxjezy  Tycker att ni ska joina min kurdiska grupp på fb
<peyam> https://www.facebook.com/groups/400281813442476/
<Philip5> sireorion: det rä ingen mapp utan en fil
<sireorion> ok
<peyam> what is the issue? tell me
<Philip5> ligger där den där mappen ligger
<peyam> Im the only pro user here
<sireorion> jag hitta den
<sireorion> vad skall jag göra med den=
<peyam> stava rätt jaoo. vf stava du så där fel len?
<Philip5> se till att lägga till de paritioner i den som du vill ska mountas automatiskt vid start
<peyam> wanabekurd
<Philip5> men du lägger inte till tillfälliga diskar där
<sireorion> hmm ok
<Philip5> fast det finns ju grafiska verktyg som lägger till partitioner där
<sireorion> men sda ligger inte i den filen
<sireorion> blir gråhårig för mindre
<Philip5> sda är en enhet och inte en partition
<sireorion> öhm ok... se även i detta har jag bristfälliga kunskaper
<Philip5> kör du gnome?
<Philip5> gparted har väl så du kan lägga till vart du vill partitoner ska mountas?
<Philip5> slipper du förstå själva config-filen
<sireorion> gnome= grafiskt?
<Philip5> ja
<sireorion> japp då kör jag gnome
<Philip5> fast gnome är ju inte det enda grafiska. bara det som ubuntu kommer med förutom att de nu väl kallar gnome för unity men bygger på gnome
<Philip5> jag kör kde för det "grafiska" och inte gnome
<Philip5> eller unity
<einand> suck, ip-only är ddosad
<einand> och halva internet är nere
<peyam> jag e tbx
<peyam> ja tkr att jag borde bli op här som respekt till kurder
<peyam> och jag e fan erfaren o allt det där  positiva skitsnack alla säger på arbetsintervju
<grislada> Kurder ska utvisas härifrån.
<grislada> Och från Sverige.
<peyam> nää
<peyam> kurder e kul
<grislada> Exakt likadana som alla andra babbar.
<peyam> nää
<grislada> Det är som om de alla kommer från samma kultur.
<peyam> kurder är kurdisk kulk
<peyam> näää
<grislada> Exakt lika oförskämda i alla lägen.
<peyam> näää
<peyam> jag e förskämd
<peyam> o mkt söt o allt det där positiva
<grislada> I alla fall lite kul ibland.
<Barre> sluta mucka bråk grislada, inget sånt snack här
<grislada> Men irriterande.
<peyam> nää
<peyam> Barre, gör mig till op?
<peyam> pleeeeeeeease?
<peyam> vah
<peyam> var tog grislada vägen?
<peyam> jag gillade han :(
<peyam> realubot, där? Jag ska göra musik med LMMS
<peyam> ska stänga irc nu o göra musik
<huttan> morgon
<einand> huttan: mörrn
<huttan> hej einand, läget ?
<einand> helt ok
<huttan> =)
<huttan> någon som vet om man behöver nått spec. tillägg för o debugga cshtml filer i visual studio?
<huttan> lite fel kanal, men kanske nån som gjort
<huttan> Den låter mig inte sätta breakpoints =(((
<einand> ingen aning
<maxjezy> hur många siffror har CVC på kreditkortet
<maxjezy> är det alla 7 på baksidan?
<einand1> 2
<einand1> 3
<einand1> maxjezy: 3
<maxjezy> einand, tackar :)
<maxjezy> nuså har jag äntligen skaffat kreditkort
<maxjezy> SpendOn
<einand1> det är förstås inte ett kreditkort, utan ett debitcard
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> gick bra att betala med online
<maxjezy> behöver man ingen kod till detta kortet om man handlar i vanlig butik?
<einand1> koden följde väl med?
<Barre> koden brukar skickas ut ett par dagar efter att kortet skickats ut.
<einand1> Barre: han har ett sådant annonymt man köper på pressbyrån
<Barre> ahh... då somnar jag om igen
<einand1> stöder inte handelsnbanken inloggning med e-id
<einand1> värdelöst
<maxjezy> pinkoden fick man hämta på deras hemsida genom att fylla i alla uppgifter från kortet
<maxjezy> kunde ju lika gärna stått på kortet isf
<maxjezy> haha, ska man köpa en 2 liters coca cola på utkörning
<maxjezy> 2 mil får de köra drickan
<maxjezy> och en bugg i systemet på pizza 24 tillåter mig köpa endast dricka
<maxjezy> utan tilläggsavgift.
<maxjezy> 25 kr i utkörning, 30 för coca colan att betala 55kr
<maxjezy> lägger jag till en vesuvio för 45 kr så blir det totalt 205 kr
<maxjezy> tillägg pga ej nådd minimumordet gäller bara käk, utan käk så slipper man detta.
<AirBox> Godkväll :)
<Philip5> god kväll
<larsemil> HeMan: http://hczhcz.github.io/Flappy-2048/
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-21
<larsemil> woot
<larsemil> nu hade det varit tyst alldeles för länge
<Barre> woot woot
<yarre> muu
<andol> Barre: Vad är du så glad för? Fredag är ju den dag då man inte kommer att få arbeta på flera dagar efter!
<Barre> andol: gräsänkling hela helgen...  = extremt nörderi med ett glas vin \0/
<maxjezy> gräs och vin, det kan snurra till ordentligt.
<maxjezy> jag som föredetta alkoholist besökte systembolaget igår och gick igenom hela deras utbud, hylla för hylla utan att handla någonting.
<maxjezy> stal ett par flaskor starksprit dock
<maxjezy> nääääh, skämt på er!
<maxjezy> klart jag är nykter fortfarande.
<maxjezy> men försöker lura sig själv med att ekologiskt, ja de är minsan bättre. men det är bara ett knep  systembolaget har för att hålla kvar kunderna, när fler o fler inte vill ha kemikalier tillsatta och därför kan tänkas sluta med vineriet men så kommer herr systembolag  och presenterar söta sliskiga viner som miljökämparna kan dricka med gott samvete.
<larsemil> Barre: men vad är timingen i det? det borde ju vara nästa helg!
<grislada> Fattar inte hur någon kan dricka sprit. Smakar vidrigt, är dyrt och inte ens bra för hälsan - tvärt om.
<ePax> Hmm... Rewards are gettin extremly low these days. As i can se from the graph.
<ePax> SÃ¥ klart fel kanal :D
<andol> Barre: Åh, sedärja. Något särskilt du tänkt nerda ner dig i?
<andol> Barre: Kanske få lite DNSSEC-fason på dina domäner?
<Barre> andol: jupps, jag skall få till min ADC att fungera så smärtfitt och exakt som möjligt, har en spänningsreferens i ett paket att hämta =) Kanske också passar på att etsa lite kretskort också, men det tror jag inte att jag får tid till
<HeMan> Barre: hur tycker du owncloud funkar?
<HeMan> Barre: fick en beställning på att sätta upp det till svågern
<Barre> HeMan: nu förtiden fungerar det ganska bra. Det är lite modifieringar jag fått göra i hur jag konsumerar min OC-miljö, sen jag gjorde den förändringen så fungerar det riktigt bra
<delhage> var är den där coffe egentligen?
<HeMan> Barre: jag drar in det i en lxc och testar då
<HeMan> Barre: kör du ldap och kerberos för att autenticera dig mot OC?
<Barre> HeMan: nope, det är ju ditt nästa uppdrag, att få till ldap och kerberos i min miljö ;P
<HeMan> Barre: /me kollar på min todo-lista
<HeMan> Barre: det har du ju rätt i!
<HeMan> Barre: jag skulle bara fixa världsfred först
<Dynamit> Vad händer?
<HeMan> jag bygger ett owncloud i en lxc
<HeMan> ska se om jag får igång ldap och kerberos på det
<HeMan> ska även sätta upp en kolab-server med ldap och kerberos
<HeMan> själv då?
<HeMan> först blir nog förresten tacos
<Anarieth> HeMan: låter ambitiöst ^^
<HeMan> Anarieth: njae, bara steka köttfärsen, hacka lite grönsaker och värma brödet
<Anarieth> haha
<Anarieth> tänkte mest på det som kommer efter :P
<HeMan> Anarieth: :)
<HeMan> Anarieth: förstod nästan det
<Anarieth> men tacos är alltid ambitiöst
<Anarieth> och sjukt gott
<HeMan> Anarieth: jag har fått smak för SSO med kerbros
<HeMan> Anarieth: så allt jag sätter upp försöker jag få till det på
<Anarieth> nice
<HeMan> jag hade en idé att faktiskt förstå kerberos men dit har jag inte kommit än
<HeMan> hmm, blir tacos med en tvist i dag
<Anarieth> oh?
<HeMan> slut köttfärs så det får bli fint strimlad lövbit i stället
<Anarieth> fintacos
<HeMan> typ
<Anarieth> fortfarande 2veckor innan jag kan njuta av tacos igen
<HeMan> hur så då?
<lord4163> Varför är bankarna så galna? Man får ett bankkort, men får inte betala online med det? Vad är det för bs :(
<lord4163> Tänkte köpa en bok :S
<HeMan> får och får, du måste antagligen betala i någon ände för det
<lord4163> och så tar cdon ingen bitcoins som det ser ut, fan ska vänta en vecka tills banken är öppet sen kan mamma sätta in 200kr, struligt! :(
<HeMan> ska du köpa plastbitar?
<lord4163> HeMan: plastbitar? en bok tänkte jag köpa
<HeMan> ah! tänkte om det vad optiskt media
<Anarieth> HeMan: Kör på en ganska strikt diet i kriget mot kilona :P
<HeMan> Anarieth: ah!
<HeMan> Anarieth: jag med, men jag byter ut brödet mot sallad
<HeMan> Anarieth: då är det inte så farligt
<HeMan> Anarieth: och väldigt gott!
<Anarieth> ^^
<HeMan> Anarieth: jag har gått ner drygt 20 kg nu
<Anarieth> på vilket tidsintervall?
<HeMan> ca 6 månader
<HeMan> ganska lagom takt känns det som
<Anarieth> inte farligt
<Anarieth> jag ligger på 6-7kg på 5 veckor
<hume> hello
<HeMan> det gick väldigt fort ett tag för mig med
<hume> jag har ett apache-relaterat problem - nån som kan hjälpa mig med det? Se http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7131497/
<HeMan> drygt 8 kg på en månad
<Anarieth> nice
<Anarieth> har ca 3 kg kvar till första målet för min del
<Anarieth> (under 95kg)
<HeMan> har 2 kg till 85
<HeMan> men det går väldigt sakta nu
<HeMan> måste komma igång och träna
<Anarieth> 4 styrkepass och 5 konditionspass/vecka
<HeMan> Anarieth: jag går från bilen in till kontoret...
<Anarieth> hehe
<Anarieth> Jag tränar för att komma in på GMU
<HeMan> GenoModifieradUngdom?
<Anarieth> inte riktigt
<Anarieth> Grundläggande MilitärUtbildning
<Anarieth> hume: Hur ser rad 110 ut i mythweb.conf?
<hume> Anarieth, hur plockar jag enkelt fram det i terminalen?
<hume> :)
<Anarieth> jag kör vanligtvis med emacs eller nano när jag är in och pillar i filer ^^
<hume> jag anväder  nano...men där ser jag inte radnummer....
<Anarieth> hume: om du öppnar filen med nano -c [filename] så ser du raderna
<Anarieth> finns säkert bättre sätt men det är vad jag kan komma på på rak arm
<hume> tack
<hume> här är raden:  php_value file_uploads                  0
<Anarieth> hmm
<Anarieth> känner inte igen den där heller
<HeMan> hume: använder du mythweb?
<hume> yes
<hume> eller....skulle göra om den funkade
<HeMan> :)
<delhage> HeMan: vet du coffes e-mail?
<delhage> hittade
<delhage> meeen
<delhage> den funkade inte
<hume> Anarieth, ingen ide om vad som kan vara fel med den?
<delhage> Barre: ping
<delhage> varför har inte folk sin e-postaddress i all evighet?
<Anarieth> hume: Tyvärr inte, kan dock inte undersöka alltför mycket just nu då jag sitter på jobbet i ett par timmar till
<hume> okej
<hume> Anarieth, kan det vara nåt med att php.modul inte är pålsagen i konfen eller nåt?
<huttan> morgon
<Anarieth> hume: Inte helt omöjligt
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Varfor ar det engelsk layout nar jag skriver med tangentbordet? Jag har inte andrat nagot.
<Umeaboy> locale visar svenska som sprak ocksa.
<hume> Anarieth, hur checkar och slår jag på moduler i apache då? har aldrig gjort det....förvånar mig att inte det görs i installationen
<Anarieth> Installationen vet ju inte vilka moduler man vill ha aktiv och att ha allt aktiverat känns inte alltför optimalt. har inte pillat med apache på ett par år men det verkar finnas script för att aktivera och avaktivera moduler http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-enable-and-disable-apache-modules/ kan funka. Om jag har fel får någon gärna rätta mig
<hume> Anarieth, det var ju vettigt....så ska man bara förstå vilken modul. När den listar alla så finns där ingen som heter nåt med php - vet du nåt om vad som ska vara php-relaterat i Apache-moduler?
<hume> aha....tror jag hittar nåt
<hume> libapache2-mod-php5 saknades. när den är installerad funkar mythweb. Tack!!
<Anarieth> np
<hume> dum fråga: hur lägger jag till en irc-server i xchat?
<hume> provar att lägga till med namnet men den hittar inte servern
<hume> ah....korkat...funkar nu
<realubot> hume: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto#Configuring_XChat_.26_Connecting_to_a_Server
<realubot> Fungerar inte det?
<hume> jo....
<realubot> Såg att du läst det. Sorry.
<hume> tack
<realubot> *löst
<einand> realubot: tid att hjälpa mig
<maxjezy> einand vad behöver du hjälp med?
<ePax> 0_o
<maxjezy> ePax tjenarej!
<einand> maxjezy: måste hitta en dejting sajt för gothare
<ePax> maxjezy, hejs :)
<maxjezy> einand, är det du som ska ut på marknaden?
<einand> maxjezy: Självklart, då väljer jag gottare
<maxjezy> du bor ju i gotteburg
<einand> precis
<maxjezy> släng upp en bild på dig på trikken
<einand> Det där förstår jag inte
<maxjezy> go och göteborgare ein and söker söt tjej med stora tuttar och trevlig humor
<maxjezy> skriv ut en bild på skrivare, sätt upp den med kludd på spårvagnen
<einand> Bara hon har större än mig så är jag nöjd
<maxjezy> där du skrivet ungefär som jag skrev
<maxjezy> satsa på stoooora
<maxjezy> äre slut med din andra tjej du hade
<maxjezy> hon, elin
<einand> trikken, är det något utrikerska för spårvagn?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> norska
<einand> ok
<einand> Nä, men tänkte ha en affär, brevid
<einand> så tänkte skaffa en ny bekantskaptskrets som inte krockar, kan vara svårt att förklara annars
<einand> för båda
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> smart
<einand> japp
<maxjezy> finns lite goth dating sidor på internet men de verkar inte vara specifika för göteborg
<einand> Bättre om det är något längre bort, helst söderut (skåne)
<einand> gillar skåne, och dit har jag ursäkter att åka ibland
<maxjezy> har du testat de här otrohets siterna?
<einand> nä, för dom vet dom ju om att jag är otrogen.
<einand> det förstör poängen
<maxjezy> aha.
<einand> maxjezy: driver med dig
<einand> inte för mig jag är ute efter sådan sida
<maxjezy> nää det trodde jag faktiskt inte :)
<maxjezy> drev med dig med :)
<einand> så vi trollade varandra ;)
<maxjezy> om du hade bott här i närheten av mig hade jag bjudit dig på tacos
<einand> hade gärna kommit
<maxjezy> jag gjorde tacos men jag fick äta själv
<maxjezy> min sambo åt äggmackor
<einand> varför då, tacos slår äggmackor med hästlängder
<maxjezy> jo, men ja har ätit tacos typ 8 ggr de senaste veckorna
<maxjezy> hon har tröttnat
<maxjezy> jag har precis kommit igång, ska äta tacos hela sommaren
<maxjezy> det är billigt nu när grönsakerna går ner i pris
<maxjezy> finns det något sätt att få bort pewdiepie från youtube
<maxjezy> alltid får han den största bilden på tuben, jag har aldrig ens tittat på han
<ePax> äggmacka e gott med
<einand> yiks, diskutera i en annan kanal, nästa år är det 20år sedan jag börja IRCa
<ePax> snälla ta den här diskussione i offtopic kanalen
 * ePax jävlas :D
<maxjezy> ePax, kom hit ska du få erotiskt smisk!
<einand> tror tacos gör maxjezy lite kåt
<maxjezy> einand, herregud, 20 år är inte illa pinkat på irc
<ePax> maxjezy, gör inte det jag har en hårig röv... det är inte så upphetsande :D
<maxjezy> jag har knappt suttit hälften
<maxjezy> tror jag började 98 något
<ePax> jag började också typ 98 fast på dal.net
<einand> 95 för min del
<ePax> Existerade freenode på en tiden?
<einand> var typ ibland de första att använda mIRC
<einand> ePax: minns inte vad jag hängde på för nät på den tiden, men tror det var efnet eller nått då
<ePax> mIRC was the shit :) med tonvis med buggar :D
<maxjezy> jag började på chat.sr.se
<einand> framför allt att det gick scripta
<maxjezy> de hade något annat nät innan det dock
<ePax> Vissa scripts var ubdercoola :D då man fick kontroll öe
<ePax> ver andr användare :D
<maxjezy> men det bytte domän till chat.sr.se
<maxjezy> sen dalnet var ju fett
<einand> ePax: ja, det var asballt
<einand> quackenet hängde alla gamers på
<einand> finns det kvar+
<einand> quake
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> hänger där ibland
<einand> Jag var ordförande i en förening som var först i sverige med ett "stort" lan, 610 pers
<maxjezy> det är annat än våra lan som hade 5 pers
<ePax> över*
<ePax> jag är skit seg kan
<ePax> kan inte ens skriva :D
<ePax> Finns det någon eggdrop här?
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCzDffMSUnM
<maxjezy> bara tjockskärmar där
<einand> klart
<einand> fanns inga tunna då
<einand> på den tiden en 21" skärm vägde 30Kg
<maxjezy> jag hade faktiskt en svartvit tunnskärm as-tidigt
<ePax> 30x30 cm :D
<einand> jag hade igentligen en också, skaffade min första laptop 1999
<ePax> MIn första var en i 386a för typ 10 000 kronor
<einand> Hade du en 386a som skärm?
<ePax> mmm burk å skärm... en tjock sådan :D
<maxjezy> ePax, körde du windows?
<ePax> maxjezy, japp
<einand> 1995, började man seriöst med linux också, dock tog slackware oskulden 1991
<ePax> min första möte med linux var sk mandrake
<ePax> Den existerar inte nu
<ePax> :D
<maxjezy> mandrake var asnice
<maxjezy> mandriva numera
<ePax> japp
<maxjezy> jag började med redhat, suse och mandrake
<ePax> Det var pain inte ass att installera drivisar för grafikkortet
<maxjezy> debian fick jag såna jävla problem att installera
<ePax> Suse gillar jag starkt... tills dom köptes av novell :D
<einand> tyskarna var sjuka, aldrig gillat RPM distar
<ePax> Tyskarna är bäst :D
<einand> Redhat lirade man 1995
<einand> tur man hittade debian sedan
<maxjezy> jo, debian var lite som en låt av looren
<maxjezy> release meee, release my booody..
<maxjezy> sen kom ubuntu och man hittade synaptic
<maxjezy> och där hitta jag blender
<einand> ubuntu sög, och fortsätter att suga
<maxjezy> sen var jag fast i datorträsket igen
<ePax> Jag minns att jag var på gnome-look sidan... letade efter bakgrunder till desktopen... då såg jag en hel del ubuntu backrunder å undrade... vad är detta... sen var det bara att installera ubuntu :D
<einand> synaptic fanns innan ubuntu
<ePax> Så kom jag på att ubuntu existerade :D
<einand> minns faktiskt inte hur jag kom över ubuntu
<maxjezy> einand, jo, fast i ubuntu så fanns blender
<einand> delade dock ut 1200 ubuntu skivor, efter canonical skicka fel
<ePax> Minns inte om jag hade mandrake då eller red hat eller suse :D
<einand> maxjezy: du har gjort vissa coola saker i Mixern
<einand> stalkar dig på youtube
<maxjezy> mixern? :)
<einand> Blender är engelska för mixer ;9
<maxjezy>  ahh
<maxjezy> jo, fast jag har ju endå inte postat det bästa där
<ePax> Thinkpad + rapid charge = love
<einand> Men gör d et då
<einand> jag vill se
<maxjezy> det är ju porr
<einand> vill se
<maxjezy> jag ska göra lite porr någon gång och posta på någon lite mer lämplig sida
<maxjezy> det är lättare och trevligare att göra nytt än att börja kasta in gamla hårddiskar med crashade operativsystem i datorn
<einand> kan sätta upp ett rsync konto åt dig
<maxjezy> einand, du kan sätta upp en renderfarm och rendera åt mig
<einand> maxjezy: ok
<maxjezy> så blir jag kreativ artist
<einand> visst
<maxjezy> så skapar vi ett 3d porr grejs
<einand> Vad behövs
<ePax> haha
<maxjezy> såg en asbra 3d porr film
<maxjezy> den var så bra att inspiration till att göra eget kom
<maxjezy> finns säkert massa pengar i det också
<einand> tror jag säkert
<einand> så vad behöver du?
<einand> trollar inte, överväger seriöst
<maxjezy> bra gpu är ju nice att ha
<maxjezy> och med mycket minne på gpu sidan
<maxjezy> jag kan ju göra testrenderingar hemma
<maxjezy> men jag har bara 1 gb i mitt kort
<maxjezy> så jag behöver i princip en fet jävla dator och ett program så jag kan remote den
<einand> finns det någon som tillverkat bra kort för jobbet
<maxjezy> nvidia 580 tror jag är bra
<einand> 720 är väl bättre
<maxjezy> tror faktiskt inte det
<maxjezy> det ska vara högt tal i slutet
<maxjezy> 790 är nog bäst
<einand> ok
<maxjezy> tror första siffran är generation
<einand> http://www.gp.se/kulturnoje/1.2317420-premiar-for-ny-konst-och-musikfestival-i-goteborg
<maxjezy> och andra siffran är "krämet" i kortet
<einand> ij
<einand> ok
<einand> inte tänkt på det
<einand> men kan stämma
<einand> maskinen jag har nu, har 540
<maxjezy> min har 550
<maxjezy> det är för klent
<maxjezy> datorn dör när jag går över gränsen för hur stor en scen är
<maxjezy> bara startar om på fläcken
<maxjezy> tror det är "out of ram" som gäller
<maxjezy> och antagligen ett corrupt kort.
<maxjezy> trasigt.
<maxjezy> måndagsex.
<maxjezy> ska inte reagera så iaf.
<maxjezy> hitta en annons på 2x580 kort idag, men fasiken att man inte har pengar nu
<maxjezy> 2200spänn, fast begagnat är inte så smart.
<maxjezy> de kan rasa ihop närsom.
<maxjezy> rendering kräver pålitlig hårdvara och underhåll av den
<einand> begagnat är aldrig värt pengarna
<maxjezy> räknar man på hur många frames man behöver rendera för per kameraåkning på 4-5 sekunder så blir det ju ca 100
<maxjezy> och om varje tar 2-3 minuter så är det ju ca 3-4 timmar rendering
<maxjezy> spar man in hälften 2 minuter per bild så blir det ju bara kanske 1 timme
<maxjezy> och har man 4 datorer som jobbar
<maxjezy> då är det 15 minuter
<maxjezy> man vill ju se hur en tagning blir innan man går vidare med nästa
<maxjezy> som det är nu, tar ju varje 3-4 sekunders rendering i film flera timmar att rendera
<maxjezy> och jag har ju inte ens 4 gb i kortet, hade jag haft det hade det tagit flera dagar kan ja tänka mig
<maxjezy> med mitt korts gpu krat
<maxjezy> kraft
<maxjezy> måste ladda upp något på min tub snart
<maxjezy> helt dött där i flera månader
<einand> maxjezy: Ja
<einand> maxjezy: sett min film?
<einand> asdålig kvalitet, för filma den med en livestream från bambuser först
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ8YIUk90jg
<maxjezy> japp, såg den igår
<maxjezy> tror jag det var
<maxjezy> vet inte hur jag kommer in på dina klipp ibland
<maxjezy> kanske vi är vänner på tuben
<maxjezy> jag letade efter mina vänner på tuben men hitta ingen
<maxjezy> kom på att jag inte loggat in, därför allt känns så avsmalat
<einand> maxjezy: tja, kanske för jag stalkar dig
<maxjezy> ja, du är premunant hos mig såg jag nu
<maxjezy> jag loggar så sällan in, därför jag inte får uppleva flödet från mina kära vänner på youtube
<maxjezy> missade ju din gottnyttår video
<maxjezy> såg den för någon dags sedan dock
<maxjezy> och det där garaget skulle jag undvika
<maxjezy> det kan inte vara hälsosamt med strömkontakter sådär trasiga och fuktigt
<einand> maxjezy: det är fixat nu
<maxjezy> va ska du göra där inne?
<maxjezy> fan va dåligt det är med fraktkostnader på vissa sidor
<maxjezy> tänkte köpa ett kasettband med musik på, men frakten kostar typ 200 spänn från tyskland
<maxjezy> med fedex
<maxjezy> känns lite ovärt när kasetten kostar typ 100 spänn
<grislada> Finns det någon här inne som har Rally-albumen? Den Rally-samling jag har innehåller irriterande avbrott/hopp i vissa låtar.
<grislada> Min Rally-samling fick jag från TPB.
<grislada> Alltså Rally i P3.
<grislada> Från 1990-tal.
<maxjezy> einand känner du den här Kristoffer Grundström?
<maxjezy> grislada, du får rippa på tuben
<grislada> maxjezy: Rippa på tuben?
<grislada> De låtar som hackar för mig finns inte där.
<grislada> Främst: Rally - Doggy Bag - Utan Att Fråga.mp3
<maxjezy> aha, du får kontakta Sveriges radio då
<maxjezy> de har väl de i arkivet
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-22
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för ljölig musikfestival?
<realubot> *löjlig
<realubot> Om jag går på musikfestival så vill jag höra bra musik inte musik av enbart män eller kvinnor.
<realubot> Dessutom är det mer intressant hur många snygga brudar och hur mycket alkohol det är på musikfestivalen än vilket kön artisterna har.
<hexabit_m> Det jag gillar med den här kanalen är att man aldrig behöver scrolla upp för att se vad någon skrivit.
<Barre> delhage: pong
<delhage> Barre: har du coffes e-mail?
<Barre> delhage: inte vad jag vet, jag kollar
<Barre> delhage: nope, inte vad jag kan hitta. när skulle det kommit?
<pipster> Alltså, det hör inte till vanligheterna att man kan sitta ute på balkongen i mars i t-shirt och tycka att det är varmt
<Anarieth> nope men det är jäkligt trevligt ^^
<pipster> mhm
<Barre> delhage: ahh.. läste fel. Nej, men jag har hans telefonnummer. Jag skickar det som PM
<delhage> Barre: tack
<realubot> "Att Microsoft själva, utan att inhämta tillstånd från rättsväsendet, gått in i en enskild användares e-post har skapat diskussioner. Men det visar sig att företaget rent lagligt har sitt på det torra. Enligt användaravtalet är det nämligen ok för Microsoft att både inhämta, bevara och dela med sig av användarnas information om det behövs för att skydda företaget eller dess kunder."
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.552686/microsoft-fangade-lacka-via-hotmailkonto
<hexabit> realubot: o/
<AlexBones> IDG slutade vara av värde runt år 2001.
<AlexBones> Det är ju verkligen ett skämt.
<AlexBones> Pinsamt vilka "experter" de har att skriva "artiklar".
<AlexBones> Och det mest ironiska är väl att det åtminstone i 8 år på raken inte gick att skapa nya konton eller logga in för det mesta p.g.a. deras trasiga sajt.
<AlexBones> PÃ¥ en IT-sajt.
<AlexBones> Alltså p.g.a. buggar.
<maxjezy> realubot, därför man läser användaravtal.
<maxjezy> i princip alla IT tjänst leverantörer förbehåller sig rätten till precis allt som kan tänkas behövas för att undvika problem.
<realubot> AlexBones: Hur länge har du arbetat på Microsoft?
<realubot> AlexBones: Eller rättare sagt. Varför kritiserar du IDG istället för själva sakfrågan, d.v.s. att MS snokar i enskilda personers epost på hotmail/outlook?
<realubot> maxjezy: Exakt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är dit jag vill komma. Hur skaffar man sig en helt oberoende epost? Och med oberoende så menar jag även oberoende av ISP och inte bara oberoende av Google/Microsoft.
<Meerkat> realubot, skaffa eget domännamn och server
<AlexBones> realubot: Det är väl att vänta?
<AlexBones> E-post är idiotiskt.
<AlexBones> bitmessage.org
<maxjezy> någon som testat google play?
<Philip5> maxjezy: om man kör android har man väl provat google paly?
<Philip5> play
<realubot> Meerkat: Det räcker inte. Eposten måste kryteras också.
<realubot> Och den måste krypteras så att det inte innebär ett problem för mottagare som inte använder kryptering. Hur det nu ska gå till ...
<Meerkat> för att vara oberoende ISP och google, microsoft etc. så är det tillräckligt
<realubot> AlexBones: Varför är epost idiotiskt? Det är väl en av de bästa grejerna med Internet. Vad föreslår du för alternativ?
<realubot> Bitmessage är ju ett alfa/beta-program. Det verkar inte tillräckligt genomarbetat i nuläget.
<realubot> Meerkat: Mm. Det är sant. Men trafiken går väl genom domänregistrerarens servrar?
<realubot> Meerkat: Om man reggar ett domännamn så måste man ju ställa in servrar m.m. Går det att på t.ex. Loopia och Binero att frikoppla domänen helt från företaget man reggar domänen hos?
<AlexBones> realubot: Det är det som är så sjukt. Det borde ha varit det. Typ år 1995.
<AlexBones> Och standard sedan minst år 2000.
<AlexBones> Finns inget alternativ.
<Meerkat> realubot, domännamnet behöver inte peka till loopia eller binero. Du kan ha en egen server eller hyra en hos ett passande företag.
<maxjezy> Philip5 https://play.google.com/intl/ALL_se/about/music/allaccess/index.html#/
<Meerkat> eller skippa domännamn och köra på IP-adressen :)
<maxjezy> denna google play tänkte jag på
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-23
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> andol: när börjar du nya tjänsten?
<andol> larsemil: 19:e maj
<larsemil> andol: spännande. hittat boende etc?
<andol> Jupp, ordnat med en tvåa ute i Huddinge, som jag hyr i första hand.
<andol> ...och hade det inte rört sig om Stockholm så hade det kännts fånigt att bry sig om att nämna första hand :)
<larsemil> :) andol så är det!
<larsemil> andol: grattis till jobb och boende då. men stackars som ska bo i huvudstaden. :)
<andol> larsemil: Tackar, tackar.
<andol> larsemil: Antar att Dalnix står i kö på att hyra in mig? :)
<larsemil> andol: ja. räcker det med ett erbjudande om att jobba gratis men få bo i bjurs? :)
<andol> Du menar att Bjurs skulle vara att föredra framför Stockholm? :-)
<larsemil> vilken dag som helst
<Barre> andol: trevligt, vart i huddinge? Blir vi mer eller mindre grannar nu då? =)
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeej
<peyam> hej maxjezy och realubot
<peyam> huttan,  köpte stylusen men min hand stör mig när jag skriver med den
<peyam> skriver random linjer d. fett irriterande
<maxjezy> Barre: vart bor du då?
<maxjezy> jag har bott på sjödalsbacken 4
<Barre> maxjezy: i huddinge ;P
<Barre> maxjezy: i myrängen närmare bestämt
<maxjezy> eller om det var sjödalsbacken 1
<maxjezy> fan man vet ju knappt vilken gata man bor på nu
<maxjezy> Barre, villa?
<Barre> maxjezy: mm
<maxjezy> najs!
<maxjezy> volvo, villa, vänner!
<maxjezy> VVV!
<Barre> specielt nu när grillsäsongen börjar på allvar, det är najs
<maxjezy> bätter det än lägenheter fulla med silverfiskar
<maxjezy> eller vägglöss för den delen
<maxjezy> Barre grillar du med gasol?
<maxjezy> Barre, hur är det i huddinge nuförtiden? centrum och omkring, är det lugnt?
<maxjezy> https://www.google.se/maps/@59.247336,18.033392,3a,40.3y,117.15h,75.51t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sSOyZuyFyxNnvFD4JNW0cYg!2e0
<Barre> maxjezy: kör allt när jag grillar, beror på vad jag skall göra, är inte så mycket i huddinge c, så jag vet inte om det är lungt eller inte...
<Barre> maxjezy: gasol: http://www.grillexperten.se/uploaded/Grill_bilder/gasolgrill.jpg, kol: http://www.stermerbrothers.com/gallery/images/weber-gold-charcoal.jpg,  köpt smoker:
<maxjezy> om man ändå hade den möjligheten
<Barre> http://www.joesbbqs.com.au/images//Pro%20Q%20Excel%2020%20Smoker.jpg
<maxjezy> najs
<Barre> och ett hemmabygga som är liknande denna http://www.thesmokerking.com/images/submitted/redneck%20smoker%201.jpg
<Barre> BBQ ftiw!
<maxjezy> grillandet skiljer verkligen mellan villaägare och lägenhetsfolk
<Anarieth> indeed it does men ordentligt grillande på sommaren slår det mesta
<Anarieth> BBQ och en kall öl så är kvällen räddad
<maxjezy> men en fet gasolgrill är så tacksamt
<maxjezy> jag har en pissig jävla elgrill
<maxjezy> men den har jag dumpat nere i förådet
<maxjezy> vildmarksgrillandet är helt okej med
<maxjezy> man har den där äkta hungern i sig, den som kommer efter ett äventyr.
<maxjezy> inte den där trygga hungern, "hej vi sätter igång innan vi blir hungriga"
<ePax> Nu blev jag hungrig :D
<delhage> Barre: ska du fortfarande banga nästa helg?
<maxjezy> onlinepizza har skickat ut ett luncherbjudande
<maxjezy> ta 3 betala för 2
<maxjezy> men fan, pizzeriorna har ju inte ens utkörning innan 14 så man får åka och hämta själv
<maxjezy> då försvinner ju poängen med onlinepizza om man ska spendera halva lunchen med att hämta pizza
<maxjezy> synpunkter på detta tack
<Anarieth> Minns inte ens när jag använde mig av onlinepizza sist, måste ha varit när jag var student runt 08-09 men har för mig att de levererade från 11 då
<maxjezy> Anarieth, det beror ju på vilken pizzeria man har tillgänglig dock
<maxjezy> jag har bara 3 st
<maxjezy> och alla börjar utkörning kl 14 på vardagar
<maxjezy> helgerna går det tidigare, men detta luncherbjudande gäller bara vardagar.
<einand> maxjezy: på mitt jobb, fick jag 199kr rabbat på utkörning av mat.
<einand> Fast då kosta ändå utkörningen 320kr
<einand> så 450kr skulle det gå på, utan rabbatn -200kr
<einand> skulle bli 250kr
<einand> vilket jag inte ger för någon mat
<einand> om det inte är riktig mat, dvs
<Anarieth> beror helt på vad man är sugen på, ibland känns en kebab helt klart värd 250:- :P
<einand> en kebab är aldrig värt 250kr
<einand> jag omvandlar tid till värde, så 250kr skulle innebära att jag måste jobba typ 25 minuter för att få den maten, och det är det inte värt.
<maxjezy> kebab är verkligen inte värt pengarna här uppe iaf
<maxjezy> smakmässigt iaf, men mättad blir man
<einand> här nere så är nog kebab det godaste som finns, om man inte gillar fisk
<einand> Finns fläsk, nöt och får kebab
<Anarieth> älskar fisk... i rå form ^^
<HeMan> mmm, surströmming!
<einand> HeMan: wtf
<HeMan> einand: narezushi, det som sedemera blev sushi
<einand> Vad har det med surströmming att göra?
<HeMan> einand: båda är fermenterade fiskar
<einand> ok
<einand> dock med två helt olika smaker
<HeMan> vet inte, har inte provat narezushi
<HeMan> sushi har jag iofs provat, inte riktigt lika gott som surströmming
<einand> kan tyvär inte äta någon av de två längre
<HeMan> hurså?
<einand> Får migrän av fisk nu för tiden
<HeMan> trist
<einand> inte så förtjust i smaken ändå
<HeMan> ok
<einand> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/bohuslan/1.2317816-lisa-ar-bloggidol-och-13-ar
<maxjezy> inte illa
<realubot> einand: Kebabkött kommer från kebabdjuret.
<realubot> http://jonasivung.se/jag-hittade-kebabdjuret/
<realubot> Fårkött. Hahaha.
<realubot> Sedan när blev kebabdjuret ett får?
<realubot> Det går utför med Ubuntu Sverige. Nu är det bara 68 personer som hänger här. Förr var det nog 100 eller något.
<hexabit_m> HÃ¥ller med.
<hexabit_m> Hörde att folk häldre söker hjälp i #ubuntu fast som pratar Svenska. Tråkigt.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag tror det har att göra med windows 8
<maxjezy> när beta versionen kom så började det trilla bort folk ur kanalen
<hexabit_m> Nä det är för att dom tycker det trollas för mycket i kanalen.
<hexabit_m> Lite fritidsgårds stuket.
<hexabit_m> Fråga i #ubuntu vad dom tycker om den här kanalen.
<maxjezy> tror fortfarande på att fler har lämnat för andra OS än trollande i kanalen
<maxjezy> det trollas trots allt mer i #ubuntu
<maxjezy> och de som söker support lämnar ofta ganska snabbt eftersom det inte är så mycket till support här
<maxjezy> det är oftast realubot och jag som får stå till tjänst när något är på tok.
<hexabit_m> Precis för dom som brukade ge bra support tröttnade på allt trollande och hoppade av.
<einand> realubot: tack för förklaringen
<hexabit_m> Hur kan man trolla i#ubuntu? Man åker ju ut direkt.
<hexabit_m> Här kan man uppmuntra till racism mm utan att bli bannad.
<einand> HeMan: varför vill du göra något sådant?
<einand> hexabit_m: menar jag, HeMan ignoera raden ovan
<hexabit_m> Göra vad?
<einand> hexabit_m: trolla och uppmuntra till rasism
<Barre> delhage: jupps, det blir inget för mig :[
<hexabit_m> Är du på riktigt? Har du inte sett vad folk skriver?
<realubot> hexabit_m: Det trollar ju ingenting här längre.
<realubot> Det är helt tyst typ.
<realubot> einand: Varsågod.
<hexabit_m> Det räcker med sånna som einand som spelar smart och ställer dumma frågor.
<Meerkat> jag har problem med en översättning i lubuntu 14.04. Var kan jag föreslå ändring?
<einand> hexabit_m: ?
<hexabit_m> Jag ansluter mig till dom som inte pallar med denna kanalen längre. Lycka till med skitkanalen. Bye
<Barre> Meerkat: här kanske? (jag skriver ett frågetecken för att jag själv inte är säker) http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=34
<realubot> einand: Där hör du. Sluta spela smart.
<realubot> einand: Jag trodde att vi hade gjort klart att det är jag som är den smarta killen i den här kanalen.
<einand> realubot: Jag spelar tydligen bara smart, du är smart
<maxjezy> finns det ingen humor kvar i samhället
<Meerkat> det är väl vad Microsoft står för
<Meerkat> höhö- ursäkta.
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> när har jag ställt dumma frågor föresten?
<maxjezy> finns inga dumma frågor, bara dumma svar.
<maxjezy> detta kanske var ett dumt svar, men det bevisar bara min tes.
<einand> tydligen var min fråga så dum så hexabit_m lämna kanalen för gott
<realubot> einand: Nej. Han störde sig på att någon hade sagt något rasistiskt i kanalen. Jag tror det var någon som sa någonting om kurder till peyam för några dagar sedan.
<maxjezy> är det inte bättre att stå upp för anti rasism isf än att gömma sig i #ubuntu
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är inte alla som har den styrkan.
<maxjezy> Säkert såna som bor i dessa icke mångkulturella områden
<einand> Jag fattar inte, jag har helt missat vilken rasism han hänvisar till. Självklart skall inte sådant förekomma
<realubot> einand: Men op sover ju som vanligt.
<realubot> Så därför kunde det passera. Och det hjälper inte att kalla på op för de reagerar bara om de ser när det händer.
<einand> därför man säger !_op så kommer det in en arme från #ubuntu-se
<einand> menar #ubuntu
<realubot> Jaha. Jag kan inte sådana avancerade op-anrop.
<einand> ubot2: commands
<ubot2> Factoid 'commands' not found
<einand> ubot2: command
<ubot2> Factoid 'command' not found
<einand> ubot2: help
<ubot2> einand: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<einand> ubot2: help ops
<ubot2> einand: Error: There is no command "ops".
<ubot2> Factoid 'help ops' not found
<einand> ubot2: help op
<ubot2> einand: (op [<channel>] [<nick> ...]) -- If you have the #channel,op capability, this will give all the <nick>s you provide ops. If you don't provide any <nick>s, this will op you. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<ubot2> Factoid 'help op' not found
<einand> det är ju fel
<einand> ubot2: help !ops
<ubot2> einand: Error: There is no command "!ops".
<ubot2> Factoid 'help !ops' not found
<einand> ubot2: help !op
<ubot2> einand: Error: There is no command "!op".
<ubot2> Factoid 'help !op' not found
<einand> det har funnits iaf, ett sådant kommando
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> einand: Läs 13:46 och framåt om du är intresserad av vad som hände: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/20/%23ubuntu-se.txt
<maxjezy> "Det glädjer mig att ditt företag går över till Mac istället för Linux. Desto fortare som företag låter förnuftet råda och inte låter sin lokala linuxfanatiker till IT-ansvarig som väljer OS av ideologiska skäl bestämma inköp, desto fortare kan det groteska fulhack som kallas Linux slutligen dö ut på desktopen."
<maxjezy> citerar det från en tråd om linux och windows på flashback
<maxjezy> garvade som fan.
<maxjezy> https://www.flashback.org/t531547p14
<maxjezy> det var lite synd att inte edge blev av
<maxjezy> de borde egentligen satsat på en ubuntu dator
<maxjezy> som klarar kernelupdates och är helt buggfri
<maxjezy> typ som en macbook
<maxjezy> det blev lite av en moodkiller
<andol> XPS 13 kommer rätt nära, och verkar bli än bättre i den nya version som kommer nu.
<maxjezy> fast det är ju dell
<maxjezy> microsoft har egna produkter, apple har egna, google har "egna".
<andol> Jo, men verkar väl ha funnits ett visst sammarbete?
<andol> Gissar att partnerskap är en bättre väg frammåt än att utan tidigare erfarenhet själv börja bygga hådvara.
<maxjezy> jo, men en lysande logo på skärmen hade ju inte suttit fel.
<maxjezy> en ubuntubook hade jag iaf kunna köpt
<maxjezy> men telefon känns lite onödigt
<maxjezy> och en ny logo vore inte fel
<maxjezy> ataris gamla logo kunde ubuntu köpa
<maxjezy> tror det skulle sätta fart på affärerna
<realubot> maxjezy: Ubuntus framtid är surfplattor och mobiler.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det står ju %-still på desktop-marknaden.
<realubot> Så länge jag har använt Linux så har det sprattlat kring 1 %.
<realubot> Ur konkurrenssynpunkt har man inte kommit någonstans alls.
<realubot> Jag började med 7.04.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<realubot> Jösses. Snart 7 år med Linux. Det är nog dags att lägga av.
<realubot> Mitt intresse har börjat dala.
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-16
<screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Laban> Morrn morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ewook> möörn
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<itmannen> Digikam finns nu via ppa till 4.4.0
<itmannen> https://launchpad.net/~msylwester/+archive/ubuntu/digikam
<itmannen> Funkar fint.
<Philip5> itmannen: det är mina paket som länkats via en annan ppa bara
<Linda^> Ånej, är det Philip5 som visar sig här igen!?
<madbear__> hej
<madbear__> Philip5: du e kameranisse va? einand ?
<Philip5> madbear__: jo
<Philip5> Linda^: ibland så ;)
<madbear__> Philip5: funderar lite på systemkamera dårå, en begagnad... kanske inte spelar så jäkla stor roll?
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> foto är kul så det gör du rätt i
<Philip5> jag filmar inte alls men det gör ju einand så det är ju en skillnad mellan oss. sedan fotar jag både digitalt och analog med äldre kameror
<madbear__> vill inte växa ur kameran för fort, naturfoto som lockar och då grå väl priset upp antar jag
<madbear__> för att ta fina bilder... men jag bara antar
<Philip5> bra teleobjektiv som man kanske vill ha för naturfoto kostar mycket men kameran i sig kostar ju som andra och beror på vad man vill ha
<Philip5> över tid är det bättre att satsa på bra objektiv för det kommer man ha längre än man kommer vilja ha kameran
<madbear__> tror jag börjar med en billig begagnad och lär mig att fota bättre
<Prezident> Hejsan allesammans, hur hackar jag kerneln ända in i djupet?
<madbear__> har det hänt mycket sedan 2010 tro? förutom att pixelantal quadruplats
<Philip5> bästa är att sätta en budget för sina inköp och sedan kan man enklare se vad som blir bästa köp
<mazellan> hej, har precis bytt isp (eg. adsl -> fiber = telia -> bredband2). Har en dator med ubuntu 12.04 som router. Internet funkar fint på den datorn, men inte de som är på det interna nätet. Verkar som att namnservrarna inte funkar för de datorer som är innanför...???
<Philip5> Prezident: du laddar ner källkoden och sedan hackar du koden eller om du bara vill tweaka en kernel hur den ska vara byggd så gör du det med config innan du bygger om den
<mazellan> någon som har tips på felsökning
<Philip5> mazellan: du kan ju börja med att ange dns manuellt på de som inte funkar som de ska
<Philip5> mazellan: då vet du om det är så att den bara inte får rätt dsn eller om den inte kommer ut på rätt sätt
<mazellan> får automatiskt två namnservrar (från bredband) cat /etc/resolv.conf
<mazellan> testade att lägga till två st i /etc/networking/interfaces
<mazellan> den första kom upp som tredje alternativ )cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Philip5> mazellan: är det rätt dsn de får då?
<Philip5> dns
<mazellan> mmm, det funkar ju på datorn som är direkt kopplad till "modemet"
<Philip5> jo men det kan ju vara annorlunda på de övriga
<mazellan> ska testa lägga in en dns manuellt
<mazellan> det är väl i .../interfaces man ska gära det?
<Philip5> testa att pinga dns också om det skulle vara krångel
<Philip5> madbear__: dynamiskt omfång och autofokus har tagit stora steg.
<madbear__> Philip5: ok, får titta på det
<mazellan> måste skifta tillbaka till "fiberanslutningen"
<Philip5> madbear__: vad kan du tänka dig lägga då?
<madbear__> Philip5: jag kollar på nybörjargrejor
<madbear__> http://www.tradera.com/item/340231/228583225/nikon-d5000-systemkamera-nikkor-objektiv-18-105mm-vr-film
<madbear__> tex
<Philip5> ja 5000-serien så bra du har råd med är väl bra insteg. 3000-serien kan du skippa för då kan du lika gärna köpa en kompaktkamera
<madbear__> jasså, ja där ser man :D
<Philip5> jag ha just nu inget mer avancerat än en nikon d7000
<Philip5> digitalt
<Philip5> och 4-5 gluggar
<madbear__> men funderar på om utvecklingen gått så snabbt att man ska köpa en ny
<Philip5> ska nog köpa ny men begagnad nu till våren
<madbear__> för dubbla pengen
<Philip5> bra objektiv håller ju värdet en tid medan kamerahusen är lite som datorer och faller i värde hela tiden
<madbear__> ok, ja jag har ingen koll objektiv alls
<madbear__> vill ut å fota lite och sen läsa...
<madbear__> inte tvärtom, jag funkar inte så
<Philip5> nä vad  jag mernar är att om du köper objektiv som inte är de kittobjektiv som kommer med så kan man sälja dem för en slant senare
<Philip5> köper man dem också begagnat så kan man ofta sälja dem till samma pris något år senare om de är i samma skick
<mazellan_> hej Philip5, har skiftat inkommande anslutning
<mazellan_> det går att (från en dator inifrån) pinga numeriska ip-adresser
<mazellan_> men inte namn
<Philip5> om du kan pinga men inte slå upp så borde det vara så att den inte får rätt dns automatiskt av din router
<mazellan_> jo, men det konstiga är att det funkar när jag är ansluten till adsl(=telia)
<Philip5> men byter den dns när du byter operatör?
<Philip5> eller leverantör kanske är mer korrekt
<mazellan_> ja, datorn som är ansluten mot "omvärden" byter dns
<Philip5> men gör alla det? även de som inte funkar
<Philip5> de har inte manuellt angivna adresser till gamla leverantörens dns?
<mazellan_> nej, på den jag testar just nu med har jag inte satt någon dns
<Philip5> och har den fått samma som den som funkar?
<mazellan_> mmm, om jag kollar i resolv.conf står det nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Philip5> ja och det är ju fel
<Philip5> det är ju localhost
<mazellan_> jo, sant
<Philip5> så den har ju inte fått någon dns från routern
<Philip5> eller inte frågat efter en automatisk
<mazellan_> mmm, hur sätter jag en (eller så att den frågar efter en?)?
<Philip5> är det linux på den?
<Philip5> om du har grafiskt gränssnitt så kan du ju använda verktyg för att ställa in nätverksinställningen för det
<mazellan_> jo, ubuntu 14.04
<mazellan_> tips på sökdomän o namnserver?
<Philip5> antingen din leverantörs dns eller att du använder opendns
<mazellan_> hmm, då funkade det x)
<Philip5> bra
<mazellan_> då är bara frågan hur jag får de andra datorerna att få en dns automatiskt?
<Philip5> börja med att se till att routern har rätt ny adress sedan du kopplat om till ny leverantör
<Philip5> så den delar ut rätt
<Philip5> görs ju i routerns inställningar
<peyam> salam, det e jag farbror Peyam
<peyam> jag e här så ni kan passa på och ställa era linuxrelaterade frågor
<mazellan_> "routern" är en dator (med unbuntu 12.04 installerat). Kör med iptables för att routa trafiken med den
<peyam> jaha
 * peyam antecknar
<peyam> ngn som jobbat med Adobe after effect?
<Philip5> mazellan_: har du själv hårdkodat reglerna för iptables på den? kör du ingen frontend eller så för att ställa in den?
<mazellan_> nej, jag har skrivit reglerna "hårt"
<mazellan_> det är som att datorerna på insidan behåller dns från den gamla isp'n. Sätter jag en dns till den nya isp'n manuellt så funkar det
<mazellan_> har testat på win 7, mac samma sak
<peyam> adobe after effect
<peyam> e bäst
<gkeen_> mazellan_: dns cache?
<gkeen_> 8.8.8.8 och 8.8.4.4 är fina dns:er du kan använda (googles)
<mazellan_> låter troligt, men hur tömmer man den?
<gkeen_> mazellan_: reboot? :)
<gkeen_> om din ubuntu router ger dig ip via dhcp så kan du nog också ställa in vilken dns den ska ge också
<mazellan_> omfg x) det är ju där jag har hårdkodat in dns'erna som dom andra datorerna ska använda x) tack gkeen_  :)
<Philip5> lät overkill
<gkeen_> Philip5: btw namnserver i resolv ska vara localhost
<gkeen_> om det är en desktop alltså
<mazellan_> att hårdkoda dom? tror jag haft problem någon gång (för länge sen.. ) så jag la in dom manuellt
<einand> madbear__: ja
<madbear__> einand: drog igenom kameraköp med Philip5
<madbear__> einand: men du håller på med foto va?
<einand> japp, men mest video numera
<madbear__> einand: nåt speciellt?
<madbear__> funderar även på actionkamera, står mellan system och action nu
<Philip5> madbear__, för att filma action eller fota action?
<madbear__> fota natur, filma action
<Philip5> tänker du typ gopro?
<madbear__> japp, nåt sånt
<madbear__> vill ha både en sån och kamera, men en leksak i taget
<madbear__> har varken tid eller råd med båda
<Philip5> då är det väl behovet som styr vad man skaffar först
<madbear__> ja, jag tror på den jag länkade Philip5
<madbear__> eller letar man begagnat nån annanstans än tradera?
<madbear__> 2800 för en d5000 iaf
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-17
<SebastianThorn> andol: interessant om PGP ikväll :)
<andol> SebastianThorn: Kul att det vart uppskattat!
<SebastianThorn> andol: absolut, :)
<andol> Lagom nivå?
<SebastianThorn> jo, men det tycker jag. Kunde inte mycket alls innan.
<SebastianThorn> bra med riktiga exempel i terminal, istället för illustrativa biler på burkar med färger som jag sett annars
<SebastianThorn> ska försöka komma ihåg egen nyckel till nästa gång
<andol> SebastianThorn: Bara att hojta till här ifall det dyker upp några frågetecken.
<ewook> vad har jag missat?!
<andol> ewook: http://www.meetup.com/TCPIP-geeks/events/220329885/
<ewook> det var väl jävligt synd att jag missade det då :p.
<ewook> hade nog haft lite o tillägga :)
<smallfoot-> Finns det någon Ubuntu på Meetup.com?
<smallfoot-> finns det någon Svensk LoCo på Launchpad?
<gusnan> smallfoot-: Svensk LoCo på launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se
<smallfoot-> thanks
<smallfoot-> finns rl-träffar?
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-18
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ewook> mörrn!
<ewook> eller... lunch!
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: hann jag svara denna gång innan du loggade ut?!?! :P
<swecarp> hehe
<swecarp> Philip5:  har du testat plasma5
<Philip5> nepp, inte än
<Philip5> har du?
<swecarp> kör en plasma 5 i vb här ser fint ut snabt enkelt och fint
<Philip5> kanske borde testa
<swecarp> ja riktigt annorlunda mot kde
<Philip5> annorlunda bara till det bättre?
<swecarp> ja är lite trixande för att komma på hur man ska göra vissa saker men det går
<swecarp> håller på att städa min nu från sådant jag inte vill ha
<Philip5> bara att jag är rätt nöjd med som kde är just nu så det har inte känts så prioriterat med plasma5
<swecarp> kde funkar fint här med jag är också nöjd men ville testa så i en vb funkar det bra
<swecarp> det jag inte gillar är inställning av färgeer och teman  det rena pimpandet  har inte kommit på hur maan gör för att fixa det snygt
<Philip5> nä det är ju fördelen med virtuellt testande
<swecarp> ja massa trixande och nya funktioner att testa
<swecarp> nä nu är det dax för lite kaffe
<peyam> ngn som vet om tlp funkar på vanliga stationära datorer?
<peyam> står att  den ebäst för laptops
<einand> madbear__: nyheter
<sysop-rick> tjena,
<sysop-rick> nån som använt sig utav openfire xmmp/Jabber server tidigare?
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-19
<hplc> nån som är bekant med securityonion?, vet att det är offtopic, men den är ju ubuntu, och i deras kanal har jag inte fått nåt svar trots att jag väntat i 7 timmar
<Hund> hplc: Du får prata om vad du vill. :P
<madbear__> einand: nyheter?
<emilkarl> Tjo
<emilkarl> precis kört en upgrade på en 10.04 LTS.
<emilkarl> såg denna för ett tag sedan....
<emilkarl> https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2015-0235
<emilkarl> och nu säger servern följande:
<emilkarl> $ ldd --version
<emilkarl> ldd (Ubuntu EGLIBC 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.21) 2.11.1
<emilkarl> hur vet jag om den är patchad o säker? 2.11.1 verkar ju vara vulnerable…men det ser ju inte ut att vara exakt samma variant?
<andol> emilkarl: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-0235.html
<andol> emilkarl: Det vill säga, patchat i 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.20, och du har 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.21
<emilkarl> Ah ok...
<emilkarl> DNE innebär?
<andol> Gissar på att det betyder att paketet inte finns i den Ubuntu-releasen.
<emilkarl> check
<andol> eglibc är/var en variant utav glibc, så antingen har man glibc eller eglibc, typ.
<emilkarl> aa precis
<emilkarl> men jag har uppenbart täppt till det där då
<andol> Jupp
<emilkarl> tackar för hjälpen
<andol> Så lite så.
<andol> Kan var alite förvirrande med versionummer så Ubuntu (såväl som mångar andra distar) i regel inte tar in nya versioner, utan bara backportar specifika bugg- och säkerhetsfixar.
<andol> emilkarl: Notera även att Ubuntu 10.04 slutar stödjas med säkerhetsuppdatering från och med nu i april, varpå det börjar bli dags att uppgradera till en nyare ubuntu-release.
<emilkarl> yes
<emilkarl> ja det har jag koll på, alltså att versioner osv inte alltid matchar men att det kan täppas till ändå. därav min fråga :)
<emilkarl> aa precis, den där servern skulle behöva få en liten upgrade snart
<emilkarl> men dist-upgrade täcker inte du va?? utan någon förm av release upgrade?
<emilkarl> då*
<andol> Ja och Nej :)
<emilkarl> ja o nej?
<andol> Du kan använda apt-get dist-upgrade, ifall du först har modifierat sources.list. Bättre är dock att köra med do-release-upgrade, som fixar sådant automatiskt, och även gör lite annan felkontroll.
<emilkarl> ah nice!
<emilkarl> tackar!
<emilkarl> det är bara en webbserver som snurrar. frågan är hur mycket config den fuckar med
<emilkarl> om man vågar köra den eller om man ska sätta upp en ny på 14.04 lts o konfa upp den från grunden o lyfta över det man vill ha?
<emilkarl> ja är normalt inte server admin
<andol> emilkarl: Du har saker som kommer att skilja sig configmässigt, så vill du vara på den säkra sidan tycker jag att du ska sätta upp en ny 14.04 och migrera till.
<emilkarl> aa, får se om jag ska göra det
<andol> Framförallt mellan 12.04 och 14.04 så har du ett skifte från Apache 2.2.x till Apache 2.4.x, där en hel del konfig explicit är oilka.
<emilkarl> aa precis
<emilkarl> de har jag lite koll på
<emilkarl> men de går ju att lösa
<emilkarl> får se
<emilkarl> hru det blir
<emilkarl> tack för hjälpen iaf!
<andol> Beror ju även på hur mycket potentiell nertid du känner dig bekväm med :)
<andol> Så lite så
<emilkarl> aa precis
<emilkarl> får se
<emilkarl> skulle tro att 0 nertid är att rekomendera i detta fallet :)
<emilkarl> eller minimalt iaf
<einand> madbear__: japp nyheter
<madbear__> einand: vadå för nyheter?
<einand> madbear__: http://nyhets.tv/format.pdf
<madbear__> aha, kool
<einand> madbear__: så, vad var det diskutionen börja med, va flera dagar sedan så glömt
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4o5Qu506ug
<madbear__> einand: kamera å så
<einand> madbear__: Tänkte du skaffa en ny?
<madbear__> einand: jag har ingen systemkamera, kollar på vad man ska börja med nu
<madbear__> man och man, något som inte är för dyrt iaf, begagnad med några år på nacken vs ny med samma pris
<einand> vad ligger din budget på?
<einand> madbear__: när det gäller spegelreflex kamror så avråder jag SKARPT från att köpa begangat (DSLR)
<einand> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_spegelreflexkamera
<madbear__> varför?
<einand> för kamror är presitions instrument, du vet inte vem som ägt den innan
<madbear__> mm sant
<einand> sedan så håller en kamera bara för ett begränsat antal exponeringar
<madbear__> ja det är bra att veta, ska forska lite mer
<madbear__> ju mer jag läser ju dyrare kamera vill jag ha...
<einand> madbear__: då gör du fel
<einand> Har du ägt en systemkamera tidigarE?
<madbear__> einand: nej!
<madbear__> einand: jag kollar på en begagnad nikon d5000
<einand> madbear__: vad är din budget på?
<einand> min första kamera var en d5100
<einand> så det är absolut en bra kamera
<madbear__> begagnad inte över 5000, ny kanske mer, antar jag
<einand> madbear__: men köp en ny d5200 då
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/systemkamera/nikon/nikon-d520018-105vr/180496.3301/
<einand> http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D5200-vs-Nikon_D5000
<madbear__> ja det kanske inte vore så dumt
<einand> priserna där är dock helt fucked up
<madbear__> det ser inte så dumt ut det där hörru!
<einand> madbear__: tycker jag nog inte
<einand> madbear__: vill du gå ner i pris finns 3200 och 3300
<madbear__> jopp, tack för hjälpn, bokmärker den där
<einand> Funderar på att köpa ett vapenskåp, och låsa in all min utrustning i.
<einand> vart 5 inbrott i området på 2 veckor nu
<madbear__> ja det kanske är klokt, försäkringsbolaget kanske blir glada oxå
<madbear__> om du skaffar dig ett franz jäger
<einand> fast då får jag akta mig för jönsons
<madbear__> och wall enberg
<maxjezy> einand: jag såg i loggarna att du funderar på att skaffa dig ett vapenskåp för prylarna
<maxjezy> om skåpet väger över 150 kg ska du förankra det i vägg med godkända bultar
<maxjezy> så det inte ramlar över någon och klämmer den
<maxjezy> aja, tillbaka till att läsa loggar nu.
<maxjezy> loggarna är verkligen sorgliga nuförtiden. knappt något snack alls.
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-20
<Hund> Det är inte bara på denna kanalen som det är dött.
<Hund> Eller så hänger jag på helt fel ställen.  :P
<Anarieth> Nördar är nattvarelser, vi är sällan aktiva så här tidigt :P
<Hund> Sent skulle jag säga.
<Hund> Jag brukade gå och lägga mig vid den här tiden.
<einand> maxjezy den typ jag funderar på behövs inte förankras, pga sin höga vikt. Även om jag kommer göra det ändå
<einand> Hund: om du tyckte det var dött, kolla in denna kanalen http://cl.ly/aJEz
<Hund> einand: Haha! Det var rätt illa. :P
<einand> Hund: hög uptime på de som är med iaf
<Hund> einand: Okej. :)
<Barre> einand: hahaha... rolig bild.. :)
<Barre> men Hund, du har rätt. Det är väldigt lungt och tyst här.
<Barre> lite som myspace
<Hund> Barre: Finns MySpace fortfarande?
<Linda^> klart det gör!
<Linda^> det kommer aldrig dö ut
<Hund> Vad gör man dä?
<Hund> där
<Linda^> man hänger i sitt space
<Linda^> inte vet jag
<Hund> haha
<peyam> gott nytt år
<peyam> Newroz
<Barre> Hund: myspace är en plats på internet som man kan gå till när man vill vara lite för sig själv
<Hund> Barre: Ungefär som här då?
<Barre> ja. precis... det var ju det jag skrev :)
<Hund> :D
<peyam> hallå
<peyam> jag sa gott nytt år
<Hund> Jag med!
<Hund> Inte nu, inte här. Men förut!
<peyam> asså Nawroz
<peyam> hallå
<peyam> answer
<Linda^> Nej
<peyam> why not?
<peyam> Linda^, vf nt?
<peyam> Linda^, svara? plz?
<screedo> Godkväll
<peyam> screedo, gott nyt år
<Barre> go'kväll screedo
<peyam> ingen vill gratta en utlänning?
<peyam> på dennes nyårsdag?
<screedo> peyam: gott nytt till dig med, men för mig var det ett tag sedan.
<screedo> Barre: Allt väl.
<peyam> screedo, ja men kurdiskt
<screedo> peyam: ok
<peyam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowruz
<screedo> Barre: pm?
<Barre> screedo: sure
<Linda^> df
<peyam> Linda^, vad e df?
<peyam> Linda^, så vill du ej säga "det samma"?
<peyam> till en utlänning som råkar vara en av sverige mest kända linux ansikten?
<peyam> till en utlänning som råkar vara en av sverige mest kända linux ansikten?
<Linda^> peyam: Trodde du var smart nog att kunna lista ut onödiga förkortningar.
<peyam> näää
<Linda^> My bad.
<Linda^> Du får vara ovetandes.
<peyam> vf
<peyam> Linda^, varfär?
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-21
<ePax> Någon som har lyckats med att installera op5-monitor på CentOS 6.6?
<Prezident> Detta är ubuntu kompis.
<Prezident> Prova deras kanal.
<Linda^> Säg det till alla andra som ställer icke-ubuntu-relaterade frågor :p
<ePax> Prezident, Är det en ubutnu kanal. Då vet man det.
<ePax> ubuntu*
<Prezident> ePax: ja uppenbarligen vet du inte det.
<ePax> Prezident, Jag visste inte det.
<Prezident> Så "/part #ubuntu-se && join #rodmossa; echo Nagon som har lyckats med att installera op5-monitor på CentOS 6.6?"; echo "enjoy."
<Prezident> Ok.
<Prezident> Då har vi ett fruktansvärt stort problem om du inte kan läsa, du hamnar på mitt smart filter. Lycka till :)
<ePax> Prezident, Can jag köra en copy past på det du skrev och allt kommer att ske "automagiskt"?
<ePax> Kan*
<ePax> Får väl testa det (;
<Prezident> Jepp..
<Prezident> Lär se när du gör det :D
<ePax> Prezident, Kan du se det också.
<ePax> Grymt (;
<Prezident> Ja du har inte gjort det ännu iaf.
<ePax> (;
<ePax> Enjoy your op5 installation!
<ePax> Äntliigen (;
<peyam> asså en fråga
<peyam> va använder för font?
<Prezident> Va?
<Prezident> Vart?
<nfk> is this per-chance not the work of swedes?
<nfk> http://www.delfi.lv/aculiecinieks/news/novados/foto-gaujas-nacionala-parka-teritorija-piemeslota-ar-arzemju-uznemuma-atkritumiem.d?id=45724604#!dgs=dgslv-51074:4772349
<bamsefar> nfk: Huh?
<nfk> illegal dumping of office trash in a national park across the pond complete with documents
<bamsefar> That seems to be the address to a flower store in västerås, sweden.
<nfk> there are more pics
<nfk> http://www.delfi.lv/aculiecinieks/news/novados/foto-gaujas-nacionala-parka-teritorija-piemeslota-ar-arzemju-uznemuma-atkritumiem.d?id=45724604 - same article but does not open in image view mode
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> that looks swedish, yes.
<nfk> interestingly that the statoil card seems to be for a different company
<madbear__> nfk: probably stolen stuff?
<nfk> possibly
<nfk> no one should be stupid enough to throw out a plastic card - it's gonna be readible even after decades
<nfk> but who would steel stuff to carry it across the sea to throw it out? why not just chuck it in the sea during voyage?
<nfk> and how do you even steel a corroded spare wheel?
<nfk> *steal
<nfk> or rather, why
<nfk> no, it's how, you  can't just accidentally pick it up
<bamsefar> nfk: Stolen car?
<nfk> all in all it looks like stuff that was supposed to end up in a garbage dump but got illegally dumped to save the costs of getting rid of it properly
<nfk> bamsefar, then where's the car?
<nfk> and why did it have bits of furniture and an office clock in it
<einand> tog ut min kamera för en natt tur https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNEfJvuSJsI
<peyam> vem ekvinnan 0:25?
<Prezident> Haha
<Prezident> Vad fan spelar det för rolL?
<einand> peyam någon jag träffade på gatan bara
<einand> nä, det är ju jag
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-22
<recharge> Hej. Mitt bios vill  inte starta upper pa min stationara dator. Skulle lyssna pa spotify I webblasaren loch fick inte I gang ljudet. Uppdaterade Sudan loch forsokte igen. Da fros datorn sea jag fick starta on den. Sedan dress har den strejkat totalt  bios gar inte I gang men datorn I SIG gar art trycka I gang. Vad har hant?
<recharge> Ursakta stavning sitter pa engelskt tangentbord som autokorrigerar ord.
<ehva> Tjenare, kan någon rekommendera några trevliga svenska irc kanaler, vet egentligen bara om den här.
<peyam> salam aleikom
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-21
<gkeen_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/it-s-official-ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-lets-you-move-the-unity-launcher-to-bottom-501932.shtml
<Peyam> hej
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-23
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Har ej jobbat med ubuntu på över 2 veckor
<Peyam> jävla windows på jobbet
<Peyam> cok jobbigt jaoo
<Peyam> ja jag är från förorten. livet är svårt här. jag e kriminell yeee... rappar jag bra?
<Peyam> jag vill inte betala skatt för att ni linuxare sitter hemma och chillar
<Peyam> linux är för socialbidragstagare. de tar våra pengar
<SebastianThorn> o.o
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> jag chattat här alldeles för länge och har en öppen relation med folk här
<Peyam> df kan jag spy ur mig vad som helst ibland
<Peyam> men jag tkr att alla socialbidragstagare skall använda linux så de sparar sina pengar. och det blir reklam för linux också
<SebastianThorn> vi snackar skit om dig när du inte är här, det är lugnt
<Peyam> -.-
<Peyam> vad talas det om mig då?
<Peyam> förutom mina experties inom avancerad linuxanvändning
<SebastianThorn> du är inte alls någon bra rappare, utan samplar bara från andra och släpper som eget material i en mörk gränd
<Peyam> snackar du skit om min musik?
<Peyam> jag är bäst fan. alla i min familj säger det :(
<SebastianThorn> alla här gör det, vi får betalt av dim familj för att säga du e bra, men dom har inte betalat senaste månaderna, så nu släpper jag på proppen
<Peyam> vem e det som snackar skit om mig? e det den där realbout? eller David-D? eller Spoolan?
<Peyam> vah? du ljuger
<Peyam> de säger jag är bra. Ni har sagt det innan också :(
<SebastianThorn> alla som skrivit något i denna kanal idag tycker så
<Peyam> min familj betalar ingen för o ljuga för mig
<Peyam> :(
<SebastianThorn> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e64bc3635cf8fe1720c6
<Peyam> jag är bäst, ingen protest.  jag äter kyckling fullt med protein. Du är bara avundsjuk för du hotas av min kultur. yea.. yea tupac for ever
<Peyam> omg omg du har rätt. det är ngn som heter SebastianThorn som skriver att min musik är inte bra
<Peyam> trodde jag inte alls om den här kanalen
<Amoz> Peyam, jag har typ aldrig nånsin sett dig snacka om nåt seriöst eller ontopic i denna kanalen, har du verkligen inget bättre för dig?
<Peyam> Amoz: du vet själv att utan mig är denna kanal död. och jag bidragit med seriösa lösningar i denna kanal
<Amoz> -.-
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-24
<Coffe> ha proxy kan man göra den transparant ?
<Mathisen> Coffe,  ?
<Mathisen> att vadå ?
<Coffe> mer som en service descovery
<Coffe> jag har aldrig bråkat med den
<Coffe> jag måste få target att se  klient ip .. inte proxyns
<bittin> kollegan har startat eget företag: http://2ndpc.se/
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-25
<Hund> Amoz:  Ordet är fritt här.
<andol> Hund: Äh, klart att man måste få säga till när någon pratar för mycket smörja.
<Hund> andol: Jag vet inte vad han sagt. :)
<Hund> Men jag vet att andra blivit tillsagd för att dom inte pratat om Ubuntu.
<andol> Hund: Ingen konstigt att folk till och från pratar om annat, men här handlade ju klagomalet om att en person i princip enbart pratar smörja, vilket är lite skillnad.
<Hund> Då säger jag ingenting. :)
<Spookan> Ja vilken kille. Jag brukar se han skriva ibland men pallar inte tjata med honom. :P
<Amoz> Hund, jag vet att denna kanalen är ganska mjuk vad gäller ämne, men allvarligt talat. Har du sett hur han börjar sina hälsningsfraser här?
<Amoz> "Tjena alla syrianer, gillar ni turkar? Jag bor i förorten"
<Hund> Amoz: Ah!
<Hund> Då är det ju helt andra bullar.
<Hund> DÃ¥ borde han snarare bannas.
<Amoz> å sen babblar han bara om en massa annat strunt som verkligen har noll med FOSS, linux, eller vettiga samtal att göra :)
<Amoz> bananans
<Amoz> anywya, jag bara kände för å löka lite med honom. Tycker att nån måste säga till honom ibland så han kanske nån gång förstår att det inte är uppskattat
 * Amoz goes away *poof*
<Hund> Då är det som sagt en helt annan sak. :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-03-26
<garage> Test
<Hund> Hest
<Whiskey-> Finns det någon från japan här, som kan läsa och skriva japanska?
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-21
<larsemil> Guest23511: fixa din ident
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-23
<Mathisen> alltså någon op kvar ännu här som bara kan knäppa han eller.. :)
<Mathisen> 100 nick changes
<bittin> råkade komma 1 timme tidigt till jobbet, så sitter på HPEs kontor och dricker kaffe :P
<larsemil_> hälsa Barre om du ser honom!
<yarre> nån som vet en fungerande unsubscribe tjänst för nyhetsbrev osv ?
<bittin> träffade aldrig Barre så kunde inte hälsa den som ville det såg dock ett Powershell script han skrivit ihop :D
<Barre> bittin: det var Stefan som körde demot va? Det brukar vara jag =)
<bittin> Barre: japp det stämmer :P
<bittin> signade upp till ert event i Maj också, det 4:e April är jag dock upptagen på annat håll
<bittin> så ska inte störa er varje månad :D, iofs kör vi en hel del Aruba prylar och lite switchar
<bittin> sitter hemma och chillar lite nu och pillar med lite Office 365 saker innan jag ska iväg på https://www.meetup.com/swedish-ms-alm-devops/events/238039514/ och Dustin Expo imorgon
<bittin> och nästa vecka blir jag nog hemma på kontoret på Tibble Gymnasium och jobbar :P
<Zooklubba> är meetup vettigt för grejjor.
<Zooklubba> jösses det var länge sedan jag tittade på det. typ 2011-2012
<Zooklubba> verkar finnas en drös iaf. "Prata svenska med svenskar" wtf
<bittin> jag har hittat endel intressant
<Zooklubba> jaha, jag tolkade namnet helt fel. verkar vara för att folk som inte har svenska som modersmål ska lära sig att prata bättre.
<bittin> brukar dra på Swenug träffarna då jag jobbar med Microsoft saker och PostgreSQL och MariaDB Usergroup saker
<Zooklubba> kollega kom med en fin kaffekopp och tröja igår :( som jag antar kom från postgresen iförrgår
<bittin> jo var la NordicPG Day i Stockholm igår
<bittin> var inte där dock
<bittin> om man gillar Rust vet jag att en snubbe startat upp en meetup för det som jag hjälpt till lite med som har haft 5-6/träffar och ska ha en till i slutet av April
<Zooklubba> ska nog börja använda meetup igen
#ubuntu-se 2017-03-24
<nicklas_> hallå, förösöker ta bort två nycklar med apt-key, men de vägrar försvinna. tips?
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-19
<Umeaboy> I 17.10 så vill inte Dropbox (Ja, jag vet att det där programmet är proprietärt) visa några menyalternativ i inloggningen till vad jag får anta vara den Gnome-baserade miljön som ingår som standard i installationen när jag högerklickar på den.
<Umeaboy> Finns det någon fix till det?
<Umeaboy> Dropbox startar automatiskt i Ubuntu, men inte i Unity då jag har ställt in att det inte ska autostarta.
<Umeaboy> LAN-synkroniserin är inaktiverat också.
<Umeaboy> synkronisering
<Umeaboy> Vad kan jag göra?
 * Umeaboy går och duschar medans han väntar på ett svar.
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-20
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gon som har byggt Lineage 15.1 i Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<Umeaboy> Jag har fått ett litet problem med att kunna få lunch att fungera korrekt & jag har läst filen som felet hänvisar till, men jag ser ingen rad som säger att den letar efter common.mk på fel ställe.
<Umeaboy> https://hastebin.com/asutizoruq.pas
<Umeaboy> Jag ser filen i common-treble, men det där felet säger ju att den söker efter common.mk på fel ställe.
<Umeaboy> Jag måste ha missat något.
 * Umeaboy går och duschar
<Spookan> God morgon!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Laban> Morrn
<Hund> Middag.
<Nafallo> hej Hund
<Hund> Ohoj tältarn!
<Nafallo> haha
<Hund> :)
<HeMan> Nån som hoppat på betan av 18.04 och kör zsh?
<HeMan> Jag har problem med zplug på den dator som kör 18.04
<HeMan> löste det genom zplug clean; zplug clear; zplug update
<Laban> Nope, väntar på stabila. Laptoppen har fastnat på nån gammal version och vill inte uppgradera sig längre. do-release-upgrade och apt hittar inte paket längre, även fast jag bytt till arkiven.
<Laban> Den är på 16.10 eller nått dumt.
<Laban> Fast Fedora 28 släpps också under våren, lite nyfiken på att lira det en stund.
<Laban> Efter dumpen av Unity till förmån för Gnome3 och båda har rullat över till Systemd så känns det som att dessa två börjar bli väldigt lika.
<Nafallo> Laban: bytt arkiven?
<Nafallo> Laban: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<Hund> HeMan: Jag har problem med zsh i överhuvudtaget. :(
<Hund> Eller jag, zsh fungerar inte med git om jag har compinit.
<Hund> Skitflummigt på ren franska.
<Hund> ja*
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-21
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Hund> God middag!
<Barre> God eftermiddag!!
<Hund> Ohoj
 * Hund petar på kanalen med en pinne
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-22
<K350> Efter skumt spam med uppmaning om att klicka på en länk  som går till 2pathsadventures.com försöker jag kolla upp saken.. Ping går fram till host ip. Men traceroute stannar innan . Konstigt. ANsluter med netcat  (port 443 som de kör med) och försöke rse http bannern. Inget resultat. Antar att det kanske är en brandvägg. Finns ingne sida. Men hustrun som klickat på länkne är lit eorlig. Kan
<K350> man få lite hjälp i efterforskningarna ?
<Spookan> God morgon!
<Barre> mörrn
<Hund> Morsning.
<Hund> Spookan: Jag har börjat spela vanilla nu. :)
<Spookan> Hund: Du menar Minecraft?
<Hund> Yes.
<Hund> PÃ¥ en gammal publik server.
<Spookan> Hehe ok ;)
<Hund> mc.hemligastugan.com
<Hund> Du får joina. :)
<Spookan> Får göra det senare, håller på att förbereda Ubuntu för en polares dator.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Släng in CRUX eller något roligt på den.
<Hund> Så att han får lite att jobba med.
<jolokolo> skilladen mellan mate och Kylin ?
<jolokolo> är en Mac nörd så vilken är att rekomendera?
<Hund> jolokolo: Kylin är en kinesisk distro.
<Hund> Ubuntu Mate antar jag att du tänker på är som namnet antyder en del av Ubuntu-familjen och den har skrivbordsmiljön Mate, som är en fork av GNOME 2.
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-23
<RoyK> ursäkta, men vad är skilnaden mellom "ikke" og "inte" på svenska? (från en norrbagge)
<Spookan> God morgon!
<propus> god morgon.
<Hund> RoyK: Är inte det samma sak? Bara att ikke är norska och inte är svenska?
<Hund> Mors
<cordac> morrn
<RoyK> Hund: jag hör og läser båda, i svenska böcker
<Hund> RoyK: Det kanske är ett gammalt ord. Jag vet att det används ibland, men jag trodde inte att det var ett svenskt ord också. :)
<RoyK> Jag vet det benyttas på svenska - kanske som et styrk "inte" (eller säger man så?)
<luna_> inget att göra på jobbet på 1 timme så lyssnar på lite Ubuntu Podcast
<Hund> Mjo, så är det nog.
<luna_> garanterat
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-24
<cordac> morrs
<Barre> tjo
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> Haaninjo: tjo
<Haaninjo> tjo
#ubuntu-se 2018-03-25
<Hund> Kors
<Hund> Vad gör alla då?
<Mathisen> kollar på youtube
<Hund> Kattvideos?
<Mathisen> nope https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL_qgBUdz7Q
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Han. :)
<Mathisen> kung!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jokc2Bo2ghw
<Mathisen> fan ramla nästa på golvet för jag skratta så mycket
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Mors
<HeMan> Morrsnin!
<HeMan> +g
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Överlevde alla sommartiden då? :P
<andol> Att kalla det sommartid känns lite lätt missvisande...
<Hund> Jaså?
<andol> *sommar*
<andol> Känns rätt avlägset.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Har du sett Skåne? :P
<andol> Inte nyligen.
<Hund> De har ju haft sommar hela vintern. :)
